# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթը ակումբում

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

ՈՒրախ եմ հայտնելու, որ Հավաքածու բլոգի հերթական մրցույթը կանցկացվի ակումբում, այս ուրբաթ օրը: Խնդրում եմ ինձ ներել այսպիսի կարճ ժամկետի համար:
Ակումբցիները նույնպես կարող են  մասնակցել այս մրցույթին: Քննարկումները և քվեարկումը չի տարբերվի ակումբի նախորդ մրցույթներից:

Մրցույթին հանձնվող *արձակ* ստեղծագործությունները պետք է լինեն նոր և նախկինում չհրապարակված:


Հեղինակները կներկայացնեն մինչև 5 էջ (7500 նիշ) ստեղծագործություն:

Մրցույթը չունի ժանրային կամ թեմատիկ սահմանափակում:

Առաջին տեղ-$300.00

Երկրորդ տեղ-$150.00

Երրորդ տեղ-$75.00


Մրցույթի լավագույն երեք ստեղծագործությունը նաև կհրատարակվի Գրեթերթի ձմեռային համարում:

Սրբագրված ստեղծագործությունները ուղարկել էլեկտրոնային հասցեով՝ dakopia@gmail.com

----------

Ambrosine (21.11.2012), ARMbrain (20.11.2012), Arpine (20.11.2012), Chilly (28.11.2012), Chuk (20.11.2012), einnA (25.11.2012), impression (20.11.2012), ivy (20.11.2012), laro (25.11.2012), Malxas (28.11.2012), Moonwalker (20.11.2012), Sagittarius (20.11.2012), Sambitbaba (20.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2012), Ամպ (23.11.2012), Արէա (20.11.2012), Հայկօ (20.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2012), Շինարար (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (20.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Օհօ, էս հո հիանալի բան եղավ:

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է կազմակերպվելու ոչ ակումբցիների մասնակցությունը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2012), Դավիթ (20.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Օհօ, էս հո հիանալի բան եղավ:
> 
> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է կազմակերպվելու ոչ ակումբցիների մասնակցությունը:


Իհարկե, ոչ ակումբցիները նույնպես կմասնակցեն մրցույթներին, և ակումբում  գրանցվելու դեպքում, նրանք կարող են ակտիվորեն մասնակցել քննարկումներին և քվեարկությանը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2012), Արէա (20.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Իհարկե, ոչ ակումբցիները նույնպես կմասնակցեն մրցույթներին, և ակումբում  գրանցվելու դեպքում, նրանք կարող են ակտիվորեն մասնակցել քննարկումներին և քվեարկությանը:


Հիանալի է: 
Շնորհակալություն բոլորին նախաձեռնության և իրականացման համար, սա իրոք որ հրաշալի նորություն էր: 
Հուսով եմ շարունակական կլինի:

----------

ivy (20.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2012), Դավիթ (20.11.2012), Հայկօ (20.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Իմ կողմից, շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Չուկին, ՈՒլուանաին, Այվիին, Բյուրակնին, Գալաթեաին, Հաիկօին, Իմպռեշիոնին, և Ռայադերին, որոնց միջոցով հնարավոր դարձավ իրականացնել այս մրցույթը ակումբում:

----------

Arpine (20.11.2012), ivy (20.11.2012), laro (25.11.2012), Rhayader (30.11.2012), Sagittarius (20.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2012), Արէա (20.11.2012), Գալաթեա (21.11.2012), Հայկօ (20.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Վաղը սկսվում ա  :Yahoo:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2012), Արէա (22.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վաղը սկսվում ա


այոոոո, վերջապես  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*
Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,7 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:

*Ուշադրություն*
Այսուհետև ակումբում քվեարկել կարող են միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր
ա) գրանցվել են քվեարկությունից առնվազն 10 օր առաջ
բ) կատարել են 15–ից ոչ պակաս գրառում
գ) ունեն 15–ից ոչ պակաս վարկանիշ։

----------

laro (25.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*1–ին տարբերակ
Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը*

-Ինչ արժի լոլիկը,- հազիվ լսելի ձայնով հարցրեց բարձրահասակ կինը` ձեռքն առնելով արկղում խնամքով դասավորված լոլիկնորից մեկը: Վաճառողն անտարբեր պատասխանեց.
- 300 դրամ:
Կինը  զգուշությամբ դրեց լոլիկը` հասցնելով միաժամանակ ստուգել վերջինիս պնդությունը, այնուհետև հանեց թաշկինակն ու սկսեց խնամքով մաքրել ձեռքը: Դրանից վաճառողը լոլիկի պես կարմրեց ու ատամները կրճատացնելով` հայտարարեց.
-Իմ լոլիկը մաքուր է, տիկի’ն:
-Միգուցե,- փիլիսոպայորեն արտաբերեց կինը` անդունդը գլորելով վաճառողի համբերության վերջին պնդօղակը: Ու եթե այդ պահին տիկնոջ հեռախոսը չզանգեր, վաճառողը հաստատ իր ողջ զայրույթը կթափեր կնոջ վրա: Առանց բարևի անգամ, տիկինը հեռախոսի մեջ շշնջաց` “Զբաղված եմ” ու անջատեց այն: Վաճառողը, հավաքելով իրեն, փորձեց ժպտալ.
- Տիկին, դուր չի գալիս, ուրեմն մեկ այլ տեղից…
Վաճառողը, որը կարճահասակ, մսոտ մատներով, կլոր դիմագծերով միջին տարիքի տղամարդ էր, չհասցրեց ավարտել իր միտքը, երբ կինը համարձակորեն պնդեց.
-300ը թանկ է:
Վաճառողը, շփոթված կնոջ համառությունից, կարկամելով ինչ-որ բան փնթփնթաց քթի տակ: Կրկին հեռախոսազանգ: Կինը նայեց հեռախոսին ու տեսնելով, որ դա այնքան էլ “կարևոր” զանգ չէ, կրկին անջատեց` չպատասխանելով:
-Դե ինչ,- հարցրեց վաճառողին:
-	280-ով եմ գնել: Չեմ հասկանում, ինչ արել- չի արել 20 դրամն է արել,- զայրացավ վաճառողը:
Տիկինը խիստ հայացքով նայեց վաճառողին, ու արդեն երրորդ անգամ նրանց շեղեց հեռախոսազանգը: Կորցնելով իր սառնասրտությունը` տիկինը բողոքող ձայնով արտասանեց.
-	Այս սպասուհիներին թվում է, թե երբ սիրտն ուզի, պիտի զանգեն քեզ,- ասաց ու մոտեցրեց հեռախոսն ականջին,- հիմա’ր, զբաղված եմ,-կտրուկ արտասանեց` անջատելով հեռախոսը:
Տիկնոջ թիկունքին արդեն զգալի հերթ էր գոյացել: Վաճառողն զգալով, որ տիկինն իրենից համառ է, վերցրեց պարկն ու սկսեց լցնել լոլիկները:
-	280ով եմ տալիս, կլինի:
-	Կլինի,- լայն ժպտաց կինը:
-	Քանի կիլո եք ուզում:
-	Մեկ:
Կշռված պարկը վերցնելով` կինը մեկնեց վաճառողին 300 դրամը: Վերջինս սկսեց մանր փնտրել:
-	Մանրը պետք չի,- հեգնեց կինը:
Վաճառողը վիրավորված բացականչեց.
-	Մի ժամ է 20 դրամի համար վիճում եք, հիմա էլ ասում եք` պետք չի:
-	Ես միշտ հասնում եմ իմ ուզածին. Դա իմ բնավորությունն է,- ժպտաց կինը` հավաքվածների խեթ հայացքների ներքո, որից հետո վերցրեց լոլիկները ու ուղղվեց դեպի դուռը:
-	Ստացեք մանրը,- ասաց վաճառողը` նետելով երկու մեծ 10 դրամանոցները կնոջ ոտքերի տակ,- Տիկին, փոքր բաների հետևից ընկնելով` հաճախ կորցնում են ավելի մեծը:
Տիկինն ուզում էր պատասխանել, բայց կրկին զանգեց հեռախոսը: Այս անգամ սեղմեց կոճակը.
-	Ինչ է եղել, հիմար:
“Տիկին, Ձեր որդին վթարի է ենթարկվել: Ուզում էր խոսել Ձեզ հետ, բայց Դուք հեռախոսը չեիք վերցնում: Նա մահացավ…”:
Տիկնոջ ճիչը միախառնվեց խանութի դռան ճռռոցին: Միայն մի ակնթարթ և լսվեց հերթական “ինչ արժե-ն”, իսկ խանութի մուտքի աստիճաններին` արևի տակ, փայլում էին կարմիր լոլիկները… պինդ էին` անգամ թափվելով քարե աստիճաններին, չէին ճզմվել:

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), keyboard (25.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Rammstein (30.11.2012), Ripsim (24.11.2012), Sagittarius (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Tig (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Թամարա (30.11.2012), Նիկեա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*2–րդ տարբերակ.
Անվերնագիր–1*

Նույն քայլվածքով, նույն չափի քայլերով գնում էր նցյալ տարվա պարտքերը մարելու: Մեկին նկար պիտի տար, բայց ժամանակ չէր  
լինում: Երբ հեռախոս ուներ, զանգում էր, խոստանում, որ կտանի շուտով ու էլի չէր տանում: Հետո հեռախոսը վաճառեց ու էլ չզանգեց: Ու՞մ են պետք հեռախոսները: Ի՞նձ: Քե՞զ: Լավ, իմն էլ քեզ կտամ, եթե ունենամ: Բայց ես ավելի լավ բաներ ունեմ քան հեռախոսն է: Օրինակ` հուշեր, պատմություններ՝ օրինակ` այն օրը, երբ գնում էր պարտքը տալու… Ցերեկ էր: Հետո աչքն ընկավ դիմացից եկող մարդու ձեռքի մոմին: Մոմը ոչ թելուսավորում էր, այլ խավարեցնում էր շուրջը: Մոմով մարդը մոտեցավ.

*ՄՈՄՈՎ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ու՞ր:
*ՆԱ*_Տուն…_/դեմքը մռայլվեց/_ Չէ, տուն չէ: Առա~ջ:_/հռետորական տոնով/
*ՄՈՄՈՎ ՄԱՐԴ*_Առաջ ու՞ր:
*ՆԱ* _Առաջ, չգիտեմ:
*ՄՈՄՈՎ ՄԱՐԴ*_Առջևում քարեր են:_/չար քմծիծաղով/
*ՆԱ*_Չէ քար չկա, նայիր:_/միամիտ ու վստահ/
*ՄՈՄՈՎ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ինքդ նայիր:_/ինքնավստահ ու գոգ ժպիտով/
                               Նա նայեց ու տեսավ, որ քարեր են, բայց մինչ այդ չկային.
*ՆԱ*_Չէ ետ գնանք… Չէ, չէ, առաջ:
                                Անցնող մարդիկ զարմացած նրան էին նայում: Նա էլ ապուշի տեսք ուներ։ Մոմով մարդը ծիծաղեց.
*ՄՈՄՈՎ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ցածր խոսիր, ինձ միայն դու ես տեսնում: 
*ՆԱ*_Ե՞ս: Ինչո՞ւ ես: Եվ ինչո՞ւ եմ տեսնում: Հա~: Պարզ է: Լա~վ կատակ էր: Բայց կներես: Ես շտապում եմ “թվացյալ մարդ”_հեգնական տոնով:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Չեմ կատակում:_/վիրավորվեց, որ իրեն չեն հավատում/
*ՆԱ*_Հա~, ճիշտ է, դու ջինն ես, ես էլ ընտրյալդ եմ: Երևի կարևոր հանձնարարություն ունես ինձ տալու: “Ո~վ ջինն”,_ծիծաղեց ու առաջ քայլեց:_Հա~, ի դեպ, մոմն իսկապես էֆֆեկտ էր…
Հանկարծ նայեց թվացյալ մարդուն ու տեսավ, որ նա առաջվա պես իր առջև կանգնած է, իսկ նա քայլո~ւմ էր, քայլո~ւմ էր…  Վախեցավ հանկարծ: Աչքը մոմից չէր կտրում: Այդպիսի գեղեցկություն դրախտում էլ չես տեսնի: Դժոխքում, միգուցե…
*ՆԱ* _Լսիր, մեմն ինչպե՞ս է աշխատում:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Չի աշխատում, փչացած մոմ է,_ ծիծաղեց:
*ՆԱ* _(Փորձելով զարմանքը ցույց չտալ)._Սխալ մոմ է: Սխալ է աշխատում:_ուզում էր կատակել, բայց աչքերը մատնեցին վախը: Ցանկացավ թեման փոխել.
*ՆԱ*_Իսկ դու ո՞վ ես:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Դե՜… Ով ուզես նա եմ:
*ՆԱ* _Ով ուզե՞մ… Նա չես… Նա չկա…
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Բա ի՞նչ կա:
*ՆԱ* _Հեռախոս, ժամացույց…
                                    Թվացյալ մարդը զարմացավ.
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Մի՞թե դու հեռախոս ունես:
*ՆԱ* _Չէ, չունեմ,_/ուշքի գալով/_ո՞նց իմացար:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Իսկ ինչո՞ւ խաբեցիր:
                                    Սկսեց իրոք վախենալ, սարսափել: Բայց հեռախոսի մասին հենց այնպես էր ասել:
*ՆԱ* _Աստված վկա, մոռացել էի, որ վաճառել եմ,_չգիտեր ինչու է արդարանում:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Ինչո՞ւ ես վաճառել:
*ՆԱ* _ Մեկ է ոչ ոք չէր զանգում: Խանգարում էր:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Գնողին չի՞ խանգարելու:
*ՆԱ* _Կխանգարի,_/փորձված փիլիսոփայի նման/_բայց հիմաաա… չի խանգարում:/արդեն վստահ/
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Զարմանալի եք,_/կարծես ինչ-որ բան էր հաշվում/_վճարում եք,  որ ձեզ խանգարեն:
*ՆԱ* _Հա~:_/Գլուխը դրական շարժեց: Ամեն ինչ կորցրածի էր նման/_ Փող ենք տալիս, որ մեզ վնասեն:_/ափսոսանքով ժպտաց/_Լա~վ է,_/դադար տվեց, հետո հանկարծ նայեց թվացյալ մարդուն/_չէ՞:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Հիմար եք:
*ՆԱ* _Գիտեմ:_/անմիջապես պատասխանեց, կարծես գիտեր, թե ինչ է լսելու/
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Դա արդեն լավ է: Դու այնքան էլ հիմար չես: Դու գոնե վաճառել ես հեռախոսդ: 
                                    Նրան չուրախացրեց այն, որ ինքը պակաս հիմար է, քան շատերը:          
                                    Ուրիշ մտքից էր ճնշվում: Մտածեց ու նորից դարձավ 
                                    Անծանոթին.
*ՆԱ* _Հեռախոսն ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
                                    Թվացյալ մարդը զարմացած նայեց նրան`բացատրություն պահանջող հայաքով: Նա փորձեց բացատրել.
*ՆԱ* _Դե հեռախոսն ի՞նչ կապ ունի մոմիդ հետ: Ես մոմի մասին էի հարցնում: Մոմն ինչի՞դ է պետք, այն էլ ցերեկը: Գիշեր էլ լիներ օգուտ չէր տալու,_ուզում էր մի ծաղրող բան ասել:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Հասկանո՞ւմ ես…
*ՆԱ* _Ո՛չ: /ընդհատելով/:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Երբ մութ է, լուսավորում է…_/չնկատեց, որ իրեն ընդհատում են ու շարունակեց խոսքը/_իսկ ցերեկը…ցերեկն ամեն ինչ հակառակ է:                              
*ՆԱ* _Չեմ հասկանում: 
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Գիտեմ:_/ափսոսանքով ու խղճահարությամբ նայեց նրան/, Մարդիկ շատ հիմար են դա հասկանալու համար:
*ՆԱ* _Բայց ես հարցնում էի, թե…
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Ո՞ւր ես գնում:
*ՆԱ* _Առա՛ջ…/ձեռքը մեկնելով/… Ե՜տ…/վախեցած նայեց հակառակ ուղղությաքմբ, հետո չորս կողմն ուսումնասիրեց ու կասկածանքով նայեց իր ձեռքին/_ Տո՞ւն…/գլուխը կախեց/_ Չգիտեմ…
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Նույնիսկ դա չգիտես: Գնում ես ու չգիտես… Էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում:/ձեռքը թափ տվեց, իբր թե հեռանում է/
*ՆԱ* _Ուզում եմ…/մտածելով ասի, թե չասի/ ուզում եմ թռչուն դառնալ :
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Ես քեզ թռչուն կդարձնեմ:_/ետ շրջվեց` շարունակություն ակնկալող հայացքով, բայց շարունակություն չեղավ/_ Իսկ ի՞նչ թռչուն:_/հանգիստ, առանց զարմանալու/:
*ՆԱ* _Ինչ ուզես: Հա, հա~ ինձ թռչուն դարձրու: Ինչ կուզես, մեծ, փոքր…                
                                    Ի~նչ կուզես:_/Ուրախությունից գոռում էր/:
                                    Իսկ թվացյալ մարդը ծիծաղում էր ու փորձում ինչ-որ բան ասել,  
                                    բայց ծիծաղը չէր թողում, որ խոսի: Հազիվ կարողացավ   
                                    արտաբերել.
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ* _Հաաա~վ… հա~ հա~ հա~…
*ՆԱ*_Չէ, չէ: Ի~նչ հավ: Թռչել եմ ուզում, հասկանո՞ւմ ես:/հետո ուշքի 
                                     գալով/ …ծաղրում ես…/բայց տեսնելով դիմացինի լուրջ աչքերը  
                                     ինքն էլ լրջացավ/:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Արագի՞լ, կարա՞պ…
                                   Նա շփոթված գլխով էր անում ու մտքում աղոթում էր, որ դա երազ չլինի: Մտքերն արդեն վաղուց թռչուն էին դարձել ու թռել տարբեր ուղղություններով: Նրանցից մի քանիսը հավաքվեցին ու կարծես լսելի դարձավ.
*ՆԱ*_Միայն… միայն թռչեմ
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ո՞ւր:
                                  Հարցն այնքան կտրուկ ու բարձր հնչեց, որ նա ցնցվեց ու թվաց, թե                  
                                  վախեցած է: Սկսեց կմկմալ.
*ՆԱ*_Եե… ես պետք է տեսնեմ նրան:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ո՞ւմ:
*ՆԱ*_Ով հեռու է շատ:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Քեզանի՞ց… Ի՞նչն է ձեզ բաժանում:
*ՆԱ*_Մի օվկիանոս ու մի կյանք:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ուզում ես օվկիանո~սն անցնել…/մտածեց ու զարմացավ նրա հիմարության վրա, հետո փորձեց հուշել/… Ձուկ դարձիր:
*ՆԱ*_Դու ոչինչ չես հասկանում:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Հասկանում եմ, իհա~րկե հասկանում եմ: Դու ջրից վախենում ես: ինչ իզուր է, /հետո իներցիայով շարունակեց/_ Դե ասենք դրա 
                                   համար հասկանալ պետք չէ, զգալ է պետք,_/հեգնական ու  
                                   ափսոսանքի ժպիտով/:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_/դեմքը մոտեցրեց նրան ու նայեց ուղիղ աչքերի մեջ/_Լսի՛ր, մա՛րդ, ես քեզ քար կդարձնեմ ու հոգիդ միայն կենդանի կթողեմ,_/զայրացավ ու կարմրաեց/:
*ՆԱ*_Աղաչում եմ, չանես, կմեռնեմ:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Այսպես էլ կմեռնես: Կարծում ես անմա՞հ ես: Խեղճ մահկանացու ես` բոլորի նման:
*ՆԱ*_Ոչինչ էլ չեմ կարծում:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ուրեմն լսի՛ր: Պարտադիր չէ, որ ես հասկանամ, առավել ևս պարտադիր չէ, որ ես զգամ: Իմ գործն ուրիշ է…
*ՆԱ*_Հա, մոմն էլ է ուրիշ,_անկախ իրենից ընդհատեց թվացյալ մարդուն: Երևի հետաքրքրությունից էր:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Մի՛ խոսիր քեզ անհասանելի բաների մասին: Թռչե՞լ ես ուզում, ուրեմն ձուկ մի՛ դարձիր, շա~տ լավ… Երբ ցանկանաս թռչել, ասա կախարդական խոսքերը. “Թռչուն եմ, բայց հավ չեմ”, իսկ երբ հասնես քո ուզած տեղը և ցանկանաս նորից մար…դ…
*ՆԱ*_Շնորհակա՜լ եմ…,_վազեց մի քանի քայլ ու թռավ:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Ետ դարձիր անհամբե՜ր արարած, լսիր երկրո~րդ խոսքը:
                                   Նա արդեն հեռու էր և վերևից ձեռքով էր անում:
*ԹՎԱՑՅԱԼ ՄԱՐԴ*_Թյո~ւ…


… Թվացյալ մարդն անհետացավ, իսկ թռչունը թռավ, ու երկինքը կուլ տվեց նրան: Անցա՞վ արդյոք օվկիանոսը: Բայց թռավ ու դեռ թռչում է: Բոլորը նրան տեսնում են, ժպտում են, երեխաները ուրախանում են, ու ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի հասկանում: Իսկ նա այլևս մարդ չի դառնա… Իսկ մարդիկ  ժպտում են նրան տեսնելիս և գուցե մտածում.
*ՄԱՐԴԻԿ*_Երանի ես էլ թռչուն լինեի…
           _Երանի…
Ոմանք էլ ուզում են ձուկ դառնալ… երբեմն…

----------

armen9494 (25.11.2012), Malxas (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*3–րդ տարբերակ
Անվերնագիր–2*

Քարահունջն իմ գյուղն է, իմ կենսագրության ակունքն ու…մինչ այսօրն է:
Վաղն է:
Հետոն էլ է...
Քարահունջը չունեցածս գրքի բազմահատորյակն է, որը ժանր չունի, չունի "Առաջաբանի
փոխարեն" ու "Ծանոթագրություններ" բաժիններն անգամ: Չպիտի էլ ունենար, որովհետև իմ չեղած գրքում
հաստատել-ապացուցել-վկայակոչելու կարիքը չկա:
Այնտեղ փաստեր չկան, իրադարձություններ՝ նույնպես:
Այնտեղ այգաբացին ստվերներ նետող, իրար հրմշտոցով նախրի` նախրաձայնով բացվող այգաբացը
կա, ու օնիբուն թորվող օղու տաք թթաբույրը կա...
Այնտեղ Ներքի աղբրից կժով ջուր կրել ու մինչ տատիդ տուն ձգվող քարասալ դիքերի հետ հաշտ-
համերաշխ լինելը կա-վիթի նման դյուրաթրթիռը կա...
Այնտեղ քո  թախտին ու լույս-Լուսիկ տատիդ անկողնուն կեսգիշերին վետվետող հսկա ակացիայի
օրօր-ստվերը կա...
Այնտեղ կավե քրտնած կուլայից գիշերվա կեսին մոթալի պանրի ծարավը ջրող, ծոցդ գիլ-գիլ
ակոսող սառը ջուրը կա...
Այնտեղ Շռռանի փրփուր ջրվեժազրնգոցը կա...
Այնտեղ ժամերը խառնած-շփոթած աքլորականչը կա...
Այնտեղ օրվա ժամանակին իր ժամանակով…հաղթած, քնած-դադրած տատիդ մեղմ չնչառությունը
կա...
Այնտեղ քեզ հայացք նետած ջահելների հետ մեն-մեկուսի, ձեռքերդ վերմակին դարսդասած 
խունջիկ-մունջիկը կա...
Այնտեղ ողջն այդ նոտագրող, մեղրածոր թթով ծոցվորված թթենինների..սոխակ “ճիճու”  միալար
սերենադան կա…
Այնտեղ համը կա, հոտը կա, գույնը կա, մարդը կա, հոգնությունն ու իրար տեղ իմանալը կա...
Այնտեղ կյանքիդ  հեքիաթը կա ու իրական-իրական հրաշքը կա…

Կա, կա' իմ չեղած գրքում, իմ բաժիններ, էջ ու "Բովանդակություն" չունեցող գրքում, որ իմն է
միայն, իմ մասունքն է, մասունքից էլ թանկ է, իմ միս ու արյունով անցածն է, իմ հիշողությանն ու նյարդին
անխաթար պահ տվածն է:
Բայց այսօր տխուր է, այսօր տխուր-խեղճացած է իմ չեղած գիրքը...
Այսօր իմ գյուղը սահում-իջնում է, այսօր իմ գյուղում նախրաձայնը խլանում է ճաքհառաչ
անհանգիստ ընդերքի ձայներից՝ խուլ դղրդյուններից...
Այսօր ակացիայի ստվերը մոգոնող-խաղացնող լույսերը չկան...
Այսօր այնտեղ քամին կա, բայց անհավես է-լուսնապարը չկա, լուսնապարին սպասողը չկա…
Այսօր այնտեղ իմ թախտն ու տատիս "ֆրաժի" մահճակալը բաց կտուրի՝ շեկ արևի ու մզմզան
անձրևի տակ են...
Այսօր այնտեղ ծեր ու լքյալ է Ներքի աղբյուրն անգամ...

Այսօր այնտեղ ջահելները ծեր են-օրվա, օրվա ծանծաղի մեջ են, ծերերն ո՞ւր են. կան-չկան՝
մամռոտ հավատով են, մամռե դեմքերով են, այստեղ, բայց …այնտեղ են, այնտեղ, ուր օրը ժպիտ ուներ ու
վաղվա լույս-պարան…
Իմ հաշվանքի սիստեմն էլ է փոխվել այսօր, այսօր…փարթամ-հաստ ծամերով, ջուր շաղ տված խալ-
խալ բակը սրբելուց խենթանալու չափ երջանիկ աղջնակը մտքով ավելի քան աղջնակ է, բայց…
Բայց նա այդպես էլ չեղած գիրքը հոգու սնդուկում գուրգուրող գյուղաճարակի տենդ ունի, արյան
մշտահմա ժաժք ունի, ունի ու՝ հավերժ փառաբանության պատճառ՝ այդքա~ն իրական ու իրեղեն,
այդքաա~ն…չեղած գիրք ունենալու համար…
Ու այդ աղջնակը հոժար է, որ իր հոգին, պահապան հրեշտակի պես, ճերմակ թևերով գուրգուրի իր
արյան կաթնաղբույր Քարահունջը:
Որ գրկի-գուրգուրի այնպես, որ սահք-սողքի ցավը բալասանի, որ հոսելուց, ընդերքի ձայների ահից
փրկի իր թելիկ-մելիկ հուշերը...
Որ էն՝ մանկության պստլիկ սրտիկը, անզորության ցավից ճաք չտա...
Որ կենդան մարմնի կենդան հոգին երկար-երկար գուրգուրի Քարահունջը…
Որ Քարահունջն իրեն պահի իր բացվող, բայց տաք ծոցում…
Որ պահենք իրար, որ չեղած գիրքս, Աստված մի արասցե, չվավերագրվի…
Որ գրադարակ մտնելու ահը չառարկայանա…
Որ հեքիաթս չխռովի ինձնից…

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2012), Chuk (25.11.2012), impression (23.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Ամմէ (27.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Նիկեա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*4–րդ տարբերակ
Թափառող հոգիներ*

«Ամենից անկախ,Աստծո կամքից դուրս կա մի ինքնագո աշխարհ, ուր նետվում են ինքնակոչ վրիժառուները՝ ակնկալելով իրենց հաղթանակը անշնորհակալ աշխարհի հանդեպ»:


  Ես չգիտեմ թե որտեղից եմ եկել, չգիտեմ թե ինչու եմ ծնվել: Երբ առաջին անգամ բացեցի աչքերս, լողում էի անսահման օվկիանում: Իսկ իմ եղբայրներն ու քույրերն անհետանում էին մեկը մյուսի հետևից: Թույլ, բայց սարսռազդու ալիքները անընդհատ ծփում էին: Ես վախնում էի, կարծում էի, թե հաջորդ վայրկյանին կանհետանամ, ինչպես նրանք: Դա առաջին զգացմունքն էր կյանքիս մեջ: Այն էլ այդժամ ինձ միակ հասանելի զգացմունքը: Պարուրված վախով սպասում էի թե երբ կգա իմ ժամանակը: Բայց դա երկար չտևեց: Եկավ իմ աշխարհ գնալու օրը: Տեսադաշտումս շողաց արևը, որին ես սև էի ներկել: Տարված այդ հսկայի վեհությամբ՝ թույլ ձեռքերս մեկնեցի՝ փորձելով գիրկս առնել այդ մռայլ մենակին, բայց նա հեգնանքով ինձ վրա սփռեց իր սառը շողերը: Գիտակցեցի, որ այդպես նա ինձ պատրաստում էր ապագա խոչընդոտներին: Չէ՞-որ Սև Արևն էր իմ մայրն ու իմ Աստվածը: Վրեժի աստվածը: Դա հասկանալուց հետո ես ոտքի կանգնեցի ու սկսեցի ապրել: Ապրել, որ վրեժս լուծեմ ամբողջ աշխարհից:

  Այն ժամանակ, այն երկրում, ուր ես ծնվել էի կար մի սովորություն: Եթե երեխան իր առաջին քայլերն անում էր մինչ իր միամյակը, նրա մեջքին էին կապում խոշոր կծիկներ: Այդպես երեխան չէր կարողանում հավասարակշռությունը պահել ու անընդհատ ընկնում էր: Սա միջոց էր, որ նա չկարողանար լքել հայրական տունը ժամանակից շուտ: Ես էլ կանգնել սովորեցի տասերորդ ամսում: Ինչպես ակնկալվում էր, շուրջս հավաքվեցին տատիկ-պապիկներն ու ծնողներս: Մեջքիս կապեցին հինգ խոշոր կծիկ, բայց ես չընկա: Չգիտեմ թե ով, բայց ինչ որ մեկը ուսիցս ինձ հրեց: Եվ ես ընկա մեջքիս վրա: Իսկ նրանք բոլորը վերևից ինձ էին նայում ու ծիծաղում: Ես չլացեցի, նրանք էլ շարունակում էին վերևից ցած ինձ նայելը: Ես մեռելի պես անշարժ մնացի պառկած...

  Մինչև վեց տարեկանը ինձ դաստիարակեցին որպես մի աղջկա ու վարսերս էլ դեռ չէին կտրել: Իսկ արդեն հիմա ես մորս հետ նստած էի վարսավիրանոցի սպասասրահում: Հիշում եմ, որ մի գիրք էի նայում ու երբ հայացքս գրքից հեռացրի, վարսավիրանոցի աթոռները կամովի վերածեցի փոքրիկ բեմահարթակների: Երեխաները բարձրանում էին դրանց վրա ու անէանում: Այդ երևույթը ինձ մի բան հիշեցրեց: Թե ինչպես էի ես մի քանի ամիսն շարունակ կավից մարդուկներ պատրաստում: Բավականին շատ էի պատրաստել ու սենյակիս հատակը ասես պատերազմի դաշտ լիներ: Օրերից մի օր, չկարողանալով կուլ տալ մանկությունս տրորող ձանձրույթը, արձանիկներս հատիկ-հատիկ փշուր-փշուր արեցի՝ խառնելով դրանց զայրութ, ատելություն, ինքնասիրություն: Դա էր իմ առաջին չարագործությունը: Հիշեցի նաև մեր շան: Նրան ջրախեղդ էին արել: Ես սիրում էի շնիկիս, նա էլ ինձ էր սիրում: Մեծերը փորձում էին հանգստացնել անդադար  ու սրտապատառ լացս:  Զուր էր. նրանք չէին էլ ենթադրում, որ հենց ես էի սպանել իմ սիրելի շնիկին: Ու երբ նույնիսկ ինքս ի վիճակի չէի հավատալու արածիս, ես դադարեցի լացել: Դա տարրական դպրոց գնալուցս մեկ տարի առաջ էր:

   Բայց ինչքա՜ն էի սիրում այդ փոքրիկ էակին...

   Սա էլ կատարվեց, երբ գնացի ավագ դպրոց: Ծնողներս ինձ տարան մի խումբ, որը նախատեսված էր հոգեպես անկայուն ու մտովի թերզարգացածների համար: Նրանց կարծիքով արտսասովոր էի, նույնիսկ վտանգավոր: Բայց դա ժամանակի անտեղի կորուստ էր: Ուղղակի մինչ այդ ես ինձ համար արդեն մերժել էի «զգացմունք» ու «անհատականություն» կոչվածները: Եվ ես հաստատ մտովի թերզարգացած չէի, դրանք էլ ինձ պարզապես պետք չէին: Բայց ես հաճախում էի այդ խումբ ամեն կիրակի: Երևի թե ասելու կարիք չկա, որ նույնիսկ պատկերացում չունեի թե ինչպես շփվել խմբակիցներիս հետ: Հենց նրանց պահելաձևն ինձ ստիպեց կյանքում առաջին անգամ ապշանք զգալ: Ասես մոլորվել էի: Տպավորությունն այն էր, թե երեխաները միայն անմիտ քիթ քչփորել, անկապ ծիծաղել ու ավազների մեջ թավալ գալ էին կարողանում: Բայց ինքս ներծծված լինելով այդ միջավայրում՝ տեսնում ու զգում էի նրանց տառապող հոգիներն ու լացող աչքերը: Ինձ էլ պիտակեցին շփման եզր գտնելուն անկարողունակ: Դա ևս մի հիմարություն էր: Պարզապես ես փախչում էի մյուսների հոգու լացից.

-Մենք չե՛նք սիրում մահը, մենք չե՛նք ուզում մահը զգալ:Մենք չե՛նք ուզում, որ դուք լացեք: Չե՛նք էլ ուզում ինքներս լացել, ո՛չ մի բանի համար» ու «ի՞նչ կլիներ, որ մենք ինքներս ընտրեինք մեր սեփական կյանքը: Իսկ ի՞նչ եք զգում դուք, երբ մահանում է ձեզ հարազատ մեկը: Ինչպե՞ս է աշխարհը դեռ կարողանում ագահորեն ծիծաղել նման անտեղի ցավերի վրա...- այս հարցերն էին հորդում նրանց վիրավոր էությունից: Նրանցից ոմանք էլ տաիս էին լուռ ու ոչնչացնող պատասխաններ.

-Ո՛չ-ոք չի ցանկանում բախվել նման բաների հետ, մենք էլ շրջվել ենք ու հետ չե՛նք նայի... Մենք ոչինչ փոխել չե՛նք կարող... Չե՛նք ուզում վայելել մի աշխարհ, ուր մարդ կարող է կորցնել սեփական «ես»-ը:

   Տեսնելով նրանցում թաքնված պարզությունն ու իրականությունը՝ իմ առաջին ռեակցիան նրանցից հեռու մնալն էր: Բայց ի վերջո ես չէի ուզում, որ ինձ ուղարկեին հիվանդանոց: Դրա համար էլ փորձեցի շփվել մեծերի հետ. «ծափ-ծափ մեր քիթիկը», ապա «ծափ-ծափ մեր աչքերը» ու «ծափ-ծափ բարձրացնում ենք ձեռքերը»: Լիակատար հիմարություն...  Հանուն ծնողներիս ես մի կերպ տանում էի այդ դասաժամերը: Մեկն էլ կար՝ մի աղջիկ: Նա օգնում էր ուսուցիչներին երեխաներին զբաղեցնել:  Նկատելով իմ մեկուսացումը մյուսներից՝ նա միշտ խաղում էր ինձ հետ: Տարօրինակ կընկալվի, բայց նրա ջերմ վերաբերմունքը ավելի շատ վանում  ու կատաղեցնում էր ինձ, իսկ մյուս երեխաների մոտ առաջացնում նախանձ: Ի վերջո դա ընդունեցի որպես առավելություն ու զգացի հպարտություն ասվածը:

_  Շարունակությունը՝ հաջորդ գրառման մեջ_

----------

Freeman (26.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Ruby Rue (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Նիկեա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

_Սկիզբը՝ նախորդ գրառման մեջ_

 Սովորում էի արդեն ավագ դպրոցում: Ի զարմանս իմ ծնողների, նրանց զավակը, որին ներառել էին հոգեպես անկայունների կուրսերում, իրեն բավականին լավ էր զգում նոր դպրոցում: Ինձ համար այդ դպրոց կոչվածը ասես բանտ լիներ: Ես միանգամից հասկացա այնտեղ օտար լինելս: Դպրոցականների հոծ ամբոխին հարմարվելու համար դիմում էի ամեն քայլի: Բայց ամեն ինչ զուր էր: Ոմանք շարունակ ամեն ինչ իրենցով էին անում, մյուսները՝ հեգնանքով քրքջում, երրորդներն էլ՝ անտարբեր սահում ու անցնում: Հետո հասկացա, որ նրանց հարմարվելն այնքան էլ էական չէր: Պետք էր ուղղակի չառանձնանալ ընդհանուր խմբից: Բայց սուսուփուս ուղղակի նստելն էլ տարբերակ չէր: Իրականում դա հակառակ արդյունք էր տալիս: Կարևոր էր ոսկե միջինի դերում հանդես գալ կարողանալը: Բոլորի նման ուրախ լինել, բոլորի նման հիմար ու խելացի լինել, բոլորի նման խելոք և չարաճճի լինել: Այդպես օրերս գլորում էի աշխույժի ու վախկոտի սեփական դիմակով: Ի վերջո ես զարգացնում էի դերակատարիս այդ տաղանդը ամբոխից աննկատ հեռու մնալու համար: Ինձ դա այնքան անիմաստ էր թվում, որ առանց խղճի խայթի սկսեցի խաղալ: Խաղալ այնպես, ինչպես բոլորն էին խաղում: Դասարանում մի աղջիկ կար: Նա համարվում էր բոլորի թիրախը: Պատճառը կայանում էր նրանում, որ խեղճը ուղղակի չէր կարողանում հարմարվել աշակերտական հասարակությանը: Քանզի նա բոլորովին ընդունակ չէր խաղալու, մեկ հյուսքերն էին կտրում, մեկ հրում գցում, մեկ էլ տեսար պայուսակն էին գողանում: Չնկատեցի թե ինչպես ինքս էլ ներքաշվեցի հեգնանքով քրքջացողների կարգի մեջ: Հետո էլ մակարդակս «բարձրացրեցի»ու այժմ արդեն հոսում էի հոսանքին համապատասխան, այն էլ աչքերս փակ:    Այդպես էլ անընդհատ խավարում խարխափելով՝ դարձա շրջանավարտ, վերջակետ դրեցի դպրոցական կյանքիս: Առաջինը, մտքիս խրամատներում ձևավորվեց բարձրագույն ընդունվելու ցանկությունը: Բայց հաշված ժամերում կասկածեցի ու փոշմանեցի: Հոգիս ձանձրույթից պայքարում էր ինքն իր հետ, փնտրում որևէ փոփոխություն, որը թույլ կտար գտնել մի հետաքրքիր արժեք կամ հիասթափություն: Հերթը հասավ աշխատանքի անցնելուս մտքին: Որոշումս վերջնական էր: Հորս ծանոթներից մեկը կարողացավ քաղաքային փոստում ինձ աշխատանքի տեղավորել: Փոստատար... Շատերի համար դա անգույն ու տաղտկալի զբաղմունք էր միայն: Բայց կարծում եմ՝ ինձ չէր խանգարի հասկանալ մարդկանց մեկը մյուսին նամակ գրելու իմաստը: Ի՞նչ  էր ասում տնօրենը: Կարծես թե.

- Քեզ է վստահվում ամենակարևորն ու թանկը: Հոգի՛ն: Քո պարտականությունն է այն ժամանակին տեղ հասցնելը: Ոչ մի նամակ չպե՛տք է մոլոր մնա,-  ես իհարկե ոչինչ չհասկացա, նույնիսկ մտքումս ծիծաղեցի:  Ծերուկն իրեն երևի համարում էր սառցաբեկորի գագաթը, բայց հազիվ հիմքն էր մի կերպ պահում իր փոստային ցանցով: Կարող էի միայն համաձայնել նրա հետ, որ ամենուր ամենակարևորը հոգին է: Դե բնական է, ամեն հոգի ունի իր տերը: Հոգին է մեզ   դարձնում այն, ինչ մենք կանք իրականում: Երկամյա աշխատանքիս ընթացքում ես պարզեցի ավելին՝ հեռավորությամբ իրարից զատված մարդկանց համար նամակը հոգու մասնիկն էր, որը նրանք ուղարկում էին միմյանց: Սկսեցի հասցեատերերին տեսնելու ծարավ զգալ, զգալ ու ապրել նրանց զվարթությունն ու թախիծը:  Ասես ինքս մի մոլորված նամակ լինեի, որը երկար ու զուր փնտրում էր իրեն սպասողին՝ իր հասցեատիրոջը: Անհանգիստ հոգուս ճիչը լսելով՝ թողեցի փոստատարի պարտականություններն այլոց ու սկսեցի հաշվել անիմաստ  տարիներս: Մի օր գողանում, մի օր խաբում... Ու որոշել էի ոչինչ չփոխել: Սպասում էի ճակատագրի գալուն ու սկուտեղի վրա ակնկալածս մատուցելուն:

  Եկավ, նա էլ եկավ: Հայտնվեց փողոցում ուղիղ դիմացս: Մեր մեջ եղած քսանից տասնհինգ մետրը ասես մի երկու ոտնաքայլ լիներ: Սև սքեմը հագին, սահում էր դեպ ինձ: Շուրջբոլորն ամռան ջերմ գույներն էին խաղում, մարդկային ժպիտներն ու հետախույզ հայացքներն էին թափառում: Իսկ նա, ամբողջ հորիզոնը թևի տակ առած, դանդաղ ու  սահուն մոտենում էր ինձ: Մի ակնթարթ, ու մայր մտնող արևի հետքն էլ չմնաց երկնքի մորթված լազուրում: Մի ցավեցնող դատարկություն զգացի: Ծնկներս ծալվում էին, իսկ գլուխս բառացիորեն պայթում էր ներխուժած, անհասկանալի արտահայտություններից:

-Դու՛, որ չգիտես ու չգիտես թե ինչը չգիտես, հիմա՛ ր ես: Դու, որ չգիտես ու չգիտես թե ինչը չգիտես խղճու՛կ ես: Դու՛,որ չգիտես ու չգիտես թե ինչը չգիտես, ագա՛հ ես: Բա՛ վ է, բա՛վ... հերի՛ ք ինչքան խախտեցիր կյանքի հավասարակշռությունը: Գնա՛  ու չքվի՛ր հավիտյան,- ինքս էլ չհասկացա թե ինչպես  ես՝ արդեն ոտքի կանգնած, բախվեցի անծանոթ տարօրինակի հետ: Ապա անբառ նայեցի սիրտս խոցված դանակի բռնակոթին: Թույլություն... Դատարկություն...

  Աչքերս բացեցի մի անծանոթ փողոցում: Մինչ կփորձեի հասկանալ կատարվածը, հեռվում նկատեցի մի փոքրիկ աղջակի.

- Հա... Քե՛զ էլ են անջատել ֆիզիկական մարմնիցդ: Մեղքդ ո՞րն էր:

- Ֆիզիկականի՞ց ,- դեռ բառը լրիվ չարտասանած, նրա փոքրիկ մարմինը գերմարդկային արագությամբ անցավ մեջովս:

- Հիմա հասկացա՞ր: Մենք էլ կեղծ մարդիկ չենք: Եթե առաջ գոնե ֆիզիկական մարմնի միջոցով կարող էինք ապրել Առաջին աշխարհում, հիմա այնտեղը մեզ համար տաբու է: Մենք էլ չենք կարող մեր վրեժը լուծել ,- լայն ժպտաց նա:

-Ովքե՞ր ենք մենք:

-Աստծո զավակներն ենք, որ ծնվել են նրա տառապանքից, կասկածանքից ու զղջանքից: Մեր առաքելությունը մեր հոր վրեժը նրա ստեղծած աշխարհից լուծելն է: Բայց դա դժվար է: Մեզանից քչերն են հասկանալով ճիշտ գործում առաջին աշխարհում: Իսկ մինչ մեր հասկանալն ու գործելը, մեր ծրագիրը խափանում են և ուղարկում այս Եկրորդ աշխարհը, ուր մենք ոչինչ չենք կարող անել:

-Ո՞վ է խափանում:

-Աստծո ծառաները՝ հրեշտակներն ու սրբերը: Նրանք իրենց մեզանից ավելի կարևոր են համարում Աստծո համար: Սակայն մեր գոյությունը գաղտնիք է նույնիսկ Նրա համար: Լավ, ո՞րն էր մեղքդ, ի՞նչը օգնեց նրանց գտնել քեզ:

-Չգիտեմ...

- Դե դա հասկանալու համար քեզ ժամանակ է պետք: Ես ինքս միայն վերջերս հասկցա մեղքս: Օգտագործելով անմեղ արտաքնիս առկայությունը սպանում էի նրանց, ովքեր ստիպում էին երկնքին լաց լինել: Ինձ չէին էլ կասկածում: Ի վերջո «նրանք» ինձ էլ գտան, առան ինձ սև թևերի վրա ու այս աշխարհ նետեցին: Բայց ես մենակ չեմ, դու էլ մենակ չես: Այլևս դիմակի ու խաղերի կարիք չունենք: Բոլոր այստեղ ուղղարկվածները մեկ են ու ...

-Դա նրանց սխալն է,- շարունակեցի ես նրան ,- մենք կմիավորվենք,կլուծենք մեր վրեժը: Այնտեղ մեր եղբայրներն ու քույրերն են, ոմանք կհասնեն մեր նպատակին, ոմանք էլ կգան այստեղ մեզ ընկերակցելու: Հիմա ես գիտեմ՝ ինչու եմ ծնվել, գտա իմ նպատակը: Մեզ կպիտակեն որպես մարդասպանների ու մոլագար խելագարների: Բայց ես չեմ հրաժարվի իմ առաքելությունից, հանուն իմ Հոր կանեմ ամեն բան,- այսպես ես որոշեցի դառնալ գործիք Ֆարտունայի ձեռքերում: Հանուն նրա, ում չէի էլ հավատում, որոշեցի ցավեցնել մարդկանց, նույնիսկ սպանել: Կարճատև կյանքիս ընթացքում հասկացա, որ նրանք չեն արժևորում կյանքը: Անիմաստ պատճառներ են գտնում ու սկսում ստել, թալանել կամ սպանել: Դա աններելի է: Ինչո՞ ւ պիտի անմեղը զրկվի կյանքից այս կամ այն ահաբեկչության պատճառով, ինչո՞ւ պիտի մեկի ագահությունը կուլ տա մյուսներին, կամ մայրը զոհաբերի իր զավակին քաղաքական նպատակների արդարացմանը: Միանգամից հիշեցի կիրակնօրյա խմբակիցներիս՝ լուռ լացող, գոռոզ սահող հոգիներին: Ճիշտ է՝ մարդիկ չեն սիրում մահը, բայց նրանք սպանում են: Նրանք չեն սիրում անմիտ արցունքներն ու անտեղի արտասվելը: Երբեք չեմ մտածել այս ամենը փոխելու մասին: Բայց եթե չփոխեմ աննպատակ կյանքն ու տխրությունը անխուսափ կլինեն: Հավանաբար դժվար կլինի, բայց առաջ գնալու ժամանակն է արդեն: Միշտ խուսափել եմ մարդկանցից, բայց եթե պետք է, ապա ինչո՞ւ չնայեմ անցյալիս ու չգծագրեմ ապագան: Վայելել մի աշխարհ, ուր ոչ-ոք ո՛չ-ոքի ու ո՛չինչ չի կորցնի: Մի աշխարհ ուր այս աղջնակը ստիպված չի լինի կրել արյունոտ հագուստ, ուր այն դասընկերուհիս չի արտասվի: Մի աշխարհ, ուր ոչ-ոք դիլեմայի առաջ չի կանգնի, երջանիկ կլինի և ուրախ...

----------

Freeman (26.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Նիկեա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*5–րդ տարբերակ
Հենակետում*

Երբ  մարտական հենակետի հանձնում-ընդունումը կատարվեց, ծանր զենքը բարձրացրին ու տեղադրեցին դիրքում, զենք-զինամթերքը դասավորվեց զինանոցում ու զինաբուրգում, ուտելիքի պաշարը` գետնափոր մառանում, մարսողության հետ խնդիրներ ունեցող հենակետի ավագը`  կապիտան Ղազարյանը, արտաքնոց գնալու բնական պահանջ զգաց, և երկու վատ նորություն բացահայտվեց: Պարզվեց, որ արտաքնոցը ծայրից-ծայր լցված է կղանքով, մեզով ու անձրևաջրերով, իսկ դա նշանակում էր, որ անհրաժեշտ է նոր փոս փորել ու արտաքնոց կառուցել և` որ  յոթ գալար զուգարանի թղթերով տոպրակը անհետացել է:  Ղազարյանը,  որը հաշվի առնելով բանակային սննդից, թե ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանից պարբերաբար կրկնվող փորլուծությունը՝ իր սպորտային ճամպրուկում մշտապես մի քանի գալար պահուստային թուղթ էր բարձրացնում հենակետ, վերցրեց պահուստային գալարներից մեկը և հրահանգեց մինչև իր վերադարձը ինչ գնով էլ լինի գտնել զուգարանի թղթով տոպրակը: 
Հենակետի սակավաթիվ անձնակազմից երկուսը` Բրդոտն ու Բիձեն, սկսեցին ուսապարկերը քրքրել, Բոյով Ճուտը ` հենակետի բարձրահասակ խոհարարը, գետնափոր մառանը տակնուվրա արեց, իսկ ավագի օգնականը` Կոտոշը, սկսեց տապիկով զանգել հարևան հենակետերը, որոնց անձնակազմերի հետ նույն մեքենայով էին բարձրացել: 
Երբ հանգստացած ստամոքսով Ղազարյանը վերադարձավ գետնատնակ, Կոտոշը վերջին հենակետի հետ էր զրուցում:
-Չկա, հա՞: Դե լավ, ապեր…
-Գտա՞ք,- հարցրեց Ղազարյանը:
-Չէ, -տապիկի լսափողը ցած դնելով` ասաց Կոտոշը:
- Հենակետը բլինդաժի դեմը շարվի,-խիստ տոնով հրաման տվեց Ղազարյանը:
Անձնակազմը հոգնած էր: Ճանապարհի մեծ մասը  ոտքով էին եկել` ծանր զենքը, 14 օրվա սնունդը ձեռքով էին բերել, որովհետև հակառակորդի նշանառուները աշխատում էին և բաց` ծառազուրկ տարածքով մեքենայի անցնելը վտանգավոր էր:  Այս ու այն կողմից լսվեցին անձնակազմի դժգոհության ձայները : Ղազարյանը, բերանից փրփուր շաղ տալով, գոռաց.
-Զենքով, բրոնիժիլետով`  պոլնի էպիկիրովկա:
Անձնակազմը դանդաղ էր շարժվում, մի քանի րոպե առաջ դասավորված զինամթերքն ու նառերի տակ դրված ուսապարկերը վերցնելը չափազանց տհաճ էր: Հենակետի ավագը թողնել տվեց` զենքերը կրկին դրվեցին զինանոցում, զինամթերքը զինաբուրգում, ուսապարկերը նառերի տակ, ապա Ղազարյանը նորից հրամայեց շարվել: 
Երրորդ փորձից հենակետի անձնակազմը շարված էր դրսում: Բոյով ճուտը, Բրդոտը, Բիձեն և Հարութը զրահաբաճկոնով ու սաղավարտով էին, ուսապարկերը մեջքներից կախած, իսկ հենակետի «լավ տղերքը»` Բիզոնը և Կոտոշը, միայն զենքերն էին վերցրել: Բիզոնը այնպես էր ճնշել Ղազարյանին, որ կարող էր դուրս  չգալ, պառկել նառերի վրա, հեռախոսով ծանոթության կայքեր մտնել և Ղազարյանը հազիվ թե բան ասեր, ինչպես որ հիմա ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում, որ նա միայն զենքն է ուսից կախ գցել, բայց նա չէր չարաշահում իր հնարավորությունները: 
Ամեն անգամ, երբ հենակետ էին բարձրանում, նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում էր: Կապիտան Ղազարյանը, որ գումարտակի ամենաթույլ սպան էր , որին զինվորները չէին հարգում և որից չէին վախենում, միշտ ինչ-որ պատճառ գտնում էր հենակետի անձնակազմը առաջին իսկ օրը դրսում շարելու համար: Դրանով նա փորձում էր ցույց տալ, թե իրավիճակի տերն է, որ պետք է ենթարկվեն իրեն, բայց ճիշտ հակառակ արձագանքն էր ստանում. իր ու զինվորների միջև նորից լարում էր ստեղծում:
- Էս էդքան հաբգել եք, հա՞, որ ասում եմ շարվեք ` չեք շարվում,-  մի քիչ կատաղած, մի քիչ էլ կատաղություն խաղալով՝ գոռում էր Ղազարյանը,- դուք երևում ա` լավ չէք ճանաչում Ղազարյանին: Ոչինչ, մի երկու ժամ ստեղ կանգնած կմնաք, տեղը կբերեք:
Ղազարյանի ներկայացումները զվարճալի էին, բայց զենքով, ծանր ուսապարկով, զրահաբաճկոնով ու սաղավարտով 10-15 րոպե կանգնելուց հետո սկսում էին ձանձրացնել ու հոգնեցնել: 
- Ղազարյան, ախպոր պես, վերջացրու,- ասաց Կոտոշը,- կարող ա ճանապարհին ա ընկել, կարող ա ներքևում` կապտյորկում ա մնացել, վաղը մարդ կուղարկենք ճանապարհը նայելու: Եղածը զուգարանի թուղթ ա, էլի: Եթե չգտնվի, կասենք՝ ներքևից տղերքը կուղարկեն ջրի հետ:
- Մի պաշտպանի սրանց, Կոտոշ,- ասաց Ղազարյանը,- էսօր զուգարանի թուղթն են կորցնում, վաղը զենքերը կկորցնեն, երկուսիս էլ բռնել կտան: 
Ղազարյանը սիրում էր իր խոսքը համեմել տղայական, փողոցային պատկերացումներով. նրան թվում էր, թե դրանով հարգանք է ձեռք բերելու հենակետի «լավ տղերքի»` Բիզոնի ու Կոտոշի մոտ: 
-Ղազարյան, ես գնացի Բլինդաժ,- անտարբեր արտաբերեց Բիզոնը և քայլեց դեպի գետնատնակը;
-Գնա,- ասաց Ղազարյանը կարծես իր թույլտվությունից էր կախված Բիզոնի գնալ-չգնալը,- Կոտոշ, դու էլ ներս մտի:
Բիզոնը,Ղազարյանը, Կոտոշը ներս մտան գետնատնակ, իսկ մի քանի րոպեից ներս կանչեցին նաև հենակետի խոհարարին: Պատվերը ստանալուց հետո Բոյով Ճուտը գետնատնակից դուրս եկավ  ու մոտեցավ  գետնափոր մառանին: Ծալվեց, մարմնով  90 աստիճանի անկյուն կազմելով  ներս մտավ: Մառանից Բոյով Ճուտը դուրս եկավ մի քանի օրվա  ձվի ու պահածոյացված մսի պաշարը ձեռքին, իսկ  պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակների մեջ փաթեփավորված երշիկները սեղմված ատամներից կախված:
Գետնատնակի առջև շարված զինվորները հայացքով ուղեկցեցին Բոյով Ճուտին. նրանց հասանելիք մի քանի օրվա սնունդը «լավ տղերքը» ու Ղազարյանը մի քանի րոպեում խժռելու էին, և իրենք  նորից մսաբուսական շիլայի  հույսին էին մնալու:
- Ղազարյանին առիթ էր պետք մեզ դուրս հանելու համար,- ասաց Բրդոտը ու, շարքից դուրս գալով, նստեց գետնատնակի մոտ` հարթ մակերևույթից դուրս տնկված գլաքարի վրա:
Իրիկնանում էր, բայց անձնակազմը դեռ կանգնած էր գետնատնակի առջև: Կանգնած էր, որովհետև հացկերույթը ավարտվել էր, իսկ ճաշից հետո Ղազարյանը արտաքնոց վազելու սովորություն ուներ և ամեն պահ կարող էր դուրս գալ գետնատնակից ու, անձնակազմը շարված  չտեսնելով, նորից աղմուկ բարձրացնել:  Շուտով հերթափոխի ժամանակն էր,  գետնատնակի առջև կանգնածները հերթափոխելու էին դիրքերում կանգնած դիտորդներին և չէին ուզում, որ իրենց պատճառով հերթափոխից իջած զինվորներն էլ չարչարվեն, իսկ եթե չենթարկվեին հրամանին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդպես էլ կլիներ:
Բիձեն ու Բրդոտը հայացքը բոսորագույն վերջալույսին հառած ծխում էին, իսկ Հարութը նայում էր հենակետի տարածքում վեր բարձրացող միակ մատղաշ ծառին, որն անհասկանալի է, թե ինչպես էր առաջացել լերկ ապառաժների  քարքարոտ միջավայրում:  Նրան դուր էր գալս նայել այդ ծառին, հետևել , թե քամու թույլ հոսանքից ինչպես են մեղմորեն շարժվում տերևները: Մշտապես, երբ նայում էր ծառին, սիրելի աղջիկը` Արփին էր միտքը գալիս, որովհետև ծառը հույս էր ներշնչում, որ բոլոր դժվարությունները և արգելքները հաղթահարելի են, որ շուտով կվերջացնի ծառայությունը և ինքն ու Արփին միասին կլինեն ու այլևս չեն բաժանվի: Հարութը նայում էր ծառին, մտովի թռչում Արփիի մոտ` ոչ վաղ անցյալ կամ ոչ հեռավոր ապագա և սաղավարտը այլևս չէր նեղում ծանրացած գլուխը, զրահաբաճկոնի ու զենքի ծանրությունը չէր զգում, ու այդ ծանրության տակ հոգնած ոտքերին թեթևություն էր իջնում: Ներսում մի հաճելի ջերմություն էր տարածվում, և գլխում մի բանաստեղծություն էր պտտվում,  այն պոեզիայի գրքից, որ Արփին էր նվիրել բանակ գալուց առաջ և որը ամենուր իր հետ էր վերցնում` նույնիսկ ուսումնական զորավարժությունների ու մարտական հերթապահության ժամանակ:
«Էս ծառը ոնց-որ մեր սերը լինի,-մտածում էր նա,- աճել է շրջապատին ու միջավայրին անտեսելով, և գնալով ավելի է բարձրանալու ու փարթամանալու»:
Հաջորդ օրը կապիտան Ղազարյանը մարդ ուղարկեց, որ ստուգեն ճանապարհը, որով եկել էի, բայց զուգարանի թղթերով տոպրակը չգտնվեց: Նախորդ օրվա ճոխ ընթրիքից բարիացած՝ հենակետի ավագը զուգարանի թղթի երկու գալարները դրեց գետնատնակի պատին ամրացված պահարանի դարակի վրա և պատվիրեց խնամքով օգտագործել: Շուտով  մոռացան թղթի պակասության մասին և միայն, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը արտաքնոց գնալիս գալարից թուղթ էր պոկում, մյուսները հայացքով հետևում էին, որ հանկարծ շատ չվերցնի, անտեղի չվատնի թուղթը: Իսկ գալարները ինչքան էլ խնամքով էին օգտագործում, բարակում էին մեծ արագությամբ: Բանակային սնունդը, նեխահոտ արձակող ջուրը և ցուրտ եղանակը հաճախ էին փորլուծություն առաջացնում և ոչ միայն Ղազարյանի մոտ: Էժանագին, հաստ ու կոշտ թղթի գալարները հալվում էին, և մի շաբաթ անց Ղազարյանի պահուստային երեք գալարներից ընդամենը մեկն էր մնացել: Կոտոշը հոգացել էր, որպեսզի  ներքևից` գումարտակից ջուր բերող մեքենայի հետ գումարտակում մնացած տղաները թուղթ ուղարկեն, բայց ջրի մեքենայի գալը  հետաձգվում էր, որովհետև հերթափոխը երկարաձգվել էր` նրանց գումարտակը 14 օրվա փոխարեն 21 օր պետք է  մնար հենակետում, և գումարտակի հրամանատարը բենզինը խնայելու համար հետաձգում էր, որ ջրի մեքենայի հետ գնդից ստացվելիք հավելյալ մեկ շաբաթվա սնունդը ևս ուղարկի:
Մարտական հերթապահությունից հետո զինվորները  իջնում էին և, բացի Բիզոնից ու Կոտոշից , նոր արտաքնոցի փոսն էին փորում: Քարքարոտ հողը մեծ դժվարությամբ էր փորվում, իսկ Ղազարյանը պարբերաբար դուրս էր գալիս գետնատնակից ու գոռգոռում, որ ավելի արագ անեն գործը, որովհետև գործածվող արտաքնոցը ծայրեծայր լիքն էր կեղտով: Գերհոգնած դիտորդները մարտական հերթապահության ժամանակ քնում էին, որովհետև նրանց հանգստի ժամանակը ծախսվում էր զուգարանի շինարարության վրա: Կարդալու ժամանակ չէր լինում, բայց Հարութը երբեմն գիշերով, երբ արթուն հերթափոխ էր լինում, ուսապարկից հանում էր Արփիի նվիրած գիրքը և վերընթերցում: 
Նոր զուգարանի շինարարությունը ավարտելու գիշերը կիսխավար` մոմի լույսով լուսավորված գետնատնակի նառերի վրա պառկած Հարութը տեսավ, թե ինչպես Ղազարյանը մոտեցավ   դարակին ու, թղթի գալարը վերցնելով, դուրս եկավ: Երբ նա վերադարձավ, գալարը այլևս նրա ձեռքին չէր: Առավոտյան պարզվեց, որ գալարը գլորվել, արտաքնոցի անցքով ցած է ընկել և փոսի հատակում է: Կոտոշը հարցրեց անձնակազմի անդամներին, թե ով է մեղավորը, բայց ձայն հանող չեղավ,  և  նա հայհոյեց  թուղթը փչացնողին: Ղազարյանը, որ չգիտես ինչու լռել էր, հիմա ստիպված էր շարունակել լռել, այլապես կստացվեր, որ Կոտոշը իրեն է հայհոյել, իսկ դա ավելի կհեղինակազրկեր նրան: Կոտոշից հետո բոլորը սկսեցին հայհոյել նրան, ով ցած էր գցել թուղթը ու չէր խոստովանում: Ամենաթունդ հայհոյանքները Ղազարյանն էր տալիս: 
Հենակետում մի 12 էջանոց նոր տետր կար, «Զինվոր» թերթի մի քանի համար և վերջ: Ճաշի ժամանակ Ղազարյանը անձնակազմին հարցրեց, թե ում մոտ տետր կամ գիրք կա, թեև շատ լավ գիտեր, որ միայն Հարութն է հենակետ գրքեր բարձրացնում:
-Ինձ մոտ, բայց չեմ կարող տալ, -ասաց Հարութը,-ինձ համար շատ թանկ նվեր ա:
Ղազարյանը ինչ-որ բան էր ուզում ասել, բայց լռեց:

Երբ  Հարութը մտավ գետնատնակ, զգաց, որ ինչ-որ բան այնպես չի. տղաները մի տեսակ նայեցին իրեն ու հայացքները փախցրեցին, ասես ինչ-որ մեղք էին գործել իր հանդեպ կամ ինչ-որ գաղտնիք էին պահում: Նայեց պատից կախված դարակին՝ տետրը այնտեղ էր, թուղթ կար, նշանակում է գրքին ձեռք չեն տվել: Սուրճ դրեց վառարանի վրա և գնաց ուսապարկից գիրքը հանելու:  
-Իզուր մի նայի, - ասաց Բրդոտը,- Ղազարյանը վերցրել, զուգարան ա գնացել: Ասեց` տետրի թուղթը չոր ա: 
Հարութը գլխիվայր ջրջեց ու դատարկեց ուսապարկի պարունակությունը` գիրքը չկար: Արյունը խփեց գլխին, մարմնով ջղային դող անցավ: 
-Կսպանեմ էդ անասունին,- ասաց ու դուրս եկավ գետնատնակից:
Նստեց դուրս ցցված գլաքարի վրա և, հուզմունքից ջղային  դողալով, մի ծխախոտ վառեց, սպասեց Ղազարյանի դուրս գալուն: Գիրքը` Արփիի նվերը,  այսքան ժամանակ ուժ և համբերություն էր տվել նրան բանակային կյանքին համակերպվելու համար. երբ նա բացում էր գիրքը, բոլոր դժվարություններն ու անարդարությունները` սպաների հայհոյանքները և ստորացումները, «լավ տղերքի» սանձարձակ ու լկտի պահվածքը, ոտնահարված արժանապատվությունը մոռացվում էին, և բանակային կյանքը տանելի ու ժամանակավոր էր դառնում: 
 Ուժեղ քամու հոսանքից մատղաշ ծառը ճկվել էր և նրա աչքի առաջ ժամանակից շուտ տերևաթափ էր լինում: 
Մինչ Կոտոշը և մյուս տղաները Հարութին հանգստացնում էին, համոզում, որ կռիվ չսարքի, Ղազարյանը արտաքնոցում պպզած, բաց հետույքը և հետանցքից դուրս եկած թութքը արտաքնոցի ճյուղաշեն պատերից ներս թափանցող սառը քամուն հանձնած, պոեզիա էր կարդում: Ամեն նախադասության հետ նրա հոգին փափկում, նրբանում էր և մոռացված մի քնքշություն ջերմացնում էր սիրտը: Նրա աչքերը վազում էին տողերի վրայով, իսկ միտքը ընտանիքի` կնոջ ու երկու աղջիկների հետ էր, որոնց վեց ամիս է՝ չէր տեսել:

----------

armen9494 (25.11.2012), Chilly (27.11.2012), Chuk (26.11.2012), impression (23.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Rammstein (30.11.2012), Ripsim (26.11.2012), Sagittarius (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Stress (28.11.2012), Tig (28.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2012), Տրիբուն (30.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*6–րդ տարբերակ
Լռությունն ինքն էր*

	Օրը սկսվեց: Դեռ վաղ առավոտ էր՝ մոտ ժամը յոթը: Մեկ այլ մարդու համար այդ առավոտը յուրահատուկ էր, նման չէր մյուսներին, ինչպես նման չեն մարդիկ իրար առհասարակ: Այդ օրվա յուրահատկությունը կարող էին վկայել գոնե գիշերամութի հետքերը երկնքի վրա, քնաթաթախ քաղաքը, որի արթնացումը նման չէր ո՛չ մանկան, ո՛չ կենդանու, ո՛չ էլ առհասարակ ինչ-որ բանի. այն քաղաքային էր. անքուն և անհանգիստ: Կամ առնվազն յուրահատկության վկան կարող էին լինել ամեն առավոտ փողոցի թաքնված անկյուններից մեկում հնչող կիթառի ձայնը, կամ արևը, որն այսքան երկար ժամանակ չի ծուլանում ծագել և ամենապատասխանատուն է բոլորից, կամ տերևը…Ա՜խ, ոչ, այս ամենը այլ էր իր փոքրիկ բնակարանում ծվարած պատանու աչքերում:                                                    

Նա 19-ամյա Տիգրանն էր: Աշխարհում ապրող մյուս Տիգրաններից նա տարբերվում էր: Արտաքինից գեղեցկադեմ էր, նույնիսկ գրավիչ. նրա կաթնագույն ու գունատ մաշկը, կապտաչյա հայացքը, խռիվ մազերը նրան դարձնում էին այդպիսին: Բայց իր արտաքինը այնքանով էր հետաքրքիր իրեն, որքանով նրա տարեկիցներից շատերին Կյանքի գաղափարը: Այլ էր նրա ներաշխարհը: Դեռ դպրոցական տարիքից նա առանձնանում էր իր նրբազգացությամբ ու վարվելակերպով: Եթե նեղացնում էին ինչ-որ մեկին, նա էր միակ պաշտպանը, օգնել էր պետք դասերին, նա էր օգնողը: Գիտե՞ք ինչու էր նա այդպես վարվում. նա գիտեր, որ ճիշտ է օգնելը, ճիշտ է պաշտպանելը, գիտեր, քանզի զգում էր իր փոքրիկ սրտով, չէ որ երեխա էր՝ ամենաազնիվ էակը: Հաճախ հիշում էր իր մանկությունը և զղջում մի բանի համար, որ մտածել չգիտեր: Կարողանալու դեպքում շատ բան կփոխեր իր կյանքում, այլ կերպ կմեծանար, ձեռք չէր բերի իր նյարդային դիմագծերն ու բնավորությունը վերջին տարիներին…բայց, միաժամանակ, զղջում էր իր այդ մտքի համար. չէ որ երջանիկ չէր լինի: Կմեծանար միանգամից, կկորցներ իր մանկական միամտությունն ու ներդաշնակությունը: Վերջին եզրակացությանը հանգել էր վերջերս կարդացած գրքից, որտեղ ասվում էր. <<Երջանկությունը բնական ներդաշնակության մեջ է>>: Ճշմարիտ էր ասվածը, ուղղակի նա էր, որ պրպտում էր իր անցյալի դեպքերը սովորության համաձայն, գտնում սխալները և ամեն անգամ նորովի սկսում տառապել: Բայց այդ տառապանքը չէր մաքրում նրա հոգին, այլ ընդհակառակը ավելի էր խճճում, դարձնում դյուրագրգիռ և մտազբաղ: Նա ձգտում էր անարատության հասնել միանգամից, առանց անգամ նկատելու լուսածին աստիճանը, որով բարձրանում էր ամեն րոպե…                                   

Վերջերս էր վարձել բնակարանը: Փոքր էր այն, բայց բավականին հարմարավետ: Տիգրանին շատ բան էլ հարկավոր չէր: Ընդամենը մահճակալ, սեղան, որը ծառայում էր թե՛ որպես գրապահարան, թե՛ որպես ճաշասեղան, թեկուզև շատ քիչ էր սնվում, նաև պահարան հագուստը տեղավորելու համար և… լռություն: Լռության պակասն էր ստիպել նրան հեռանալ ընտանիքից, բնակարան վարձել, ընդհատել ուսումը և աշխատել: Լռությունը կորել և հայտնվել էր միաժամանակ իր տաղտկալի և միօրինակ օրվա ընթացքում: Դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսի տաղտուկ էր շրջապատել Տիգրանին: Միօրինակությունը սկսվում էր առավոտյան յոթին և շարունակվում մինչև գիշերվա տասներկուսը: Հենց այդպես էլ <<սահմանվել էր>> միօրինակությունը Տիգրանի առօրյայում: Տասնինը տարի նա ապրում էր իրենց տան չորս պատերի մեջ, միևնույն դեմքերի շրջապատում: Երեք տարի էր արդեն ամեն օր կորցնում էր առնվազն մեկ ժամ երթուղայինով երթևեկելիս, չորս ժամ համալսարանում… այլևս հնարավոր չէր: Ասել, թե Տիգրանը հեռատես չէր, կլիներ նրա ամենասխալ բնութագրությունը: Նա առաջին հերթին նրբազգաց էր: Դա էր միակ ճիշտ որոշումը. Հակառակ դեպքում նա կխելագարվեր իր կյանքի այդ ճնշող դասավորությունից, կարգից, որը սահմանվել էր իրեն էլ անհայտ մեկի կողմից: Նա պետք է միառժամանակ մեկուսանար իրեն ծանոթ և հարազատ ամենից: Նրա այդ վերաբերմունքը նման չէր սիրո բացակայության, այլ կանխարգելիչ քայլ՝ ատելությունից խուսափելու: Այն ատելությունից, որը նա կտածեր իր սիրելի մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Մեկուսացումն էր, որ նվիրեց իրեն լռություն: Այն բացահայտելով միայն նա կհասկանար ինքն իրեն: Չէ որ լռությունը մենիմաստ և միատարր չէ…                                                              

Թողնելով ուսումը՝ Տիգրանը դժվարությամբ աշխատանքի էր ընդունվել՝ գեղագրի պաշտոնով: Քանի՜ անգամ էր Տիգրանը ներկայացրել իր ձեռագրով արտատպած էջեր, դրանց շարքում նաև իր մտքերը: Բայց վերջիվերջո նրան հաջողվեց գրավել տպարանի տիրոջ հետաքրքրությունը: Նա աշխատանքի ընդունվեց չնչին աշխատավարձով, որը սակայն բավականացնում էր բնակարանի վարձը և սննդի ծախսերը հոգալու համար:                         Առավոտյան արթնանալով՝ Տիգրանն իրեն կարգի բերեց, մի բաժակ թեյ խմեց մի կտոր հացի հետ, այդպիսով առժամանակ չեզոքացնելով քաղցի զգացումը, վերցրեց տպարանում իրեն անհրաժեշտ թղթերը և դուրս եկավ <<լռության խցից>>: 

Փողոցում աշուն էր: Տիգրանի ամենասիրելի եղանակն էր: Բայց նա անգամ մոռացել էր այդ երբեմնի նշանակալից մանրուքի մասին: Քայլելիս ակամա հիշեց դպրոցական տարիներին իր փոքրիկ սխրագործությունը. Աշակերտներին հանձնարարություն էր տրվում բակից հավաքել երփներանգ աշնանային տերևներ և չորացնել դրանք որևէ գրքի էջերում պահելով: Այդ հիշողությունը նրա մոտ ժպիտ առաջացրեց, չէ որ այդ ժամանակ գործի էր դրվել նրա անկրկնելի պատասխանատվությունը: Անգամ հիմա, իրենց տան որոշ գրքերում պահպանվել էին նրա պահած տերևները: Չէր նկատում նաև վաղ առավոտյան շողերի հետ արթնացող կիթառ նվագող թափառաշրջիկին, երկնքում դարսված թուխ ամպերին, որոնք ժամանակին իր տարերքն էին, երևակայական իրերի ու կենդանիների մարմնավորումը: Չէր նկատում նաև ամեն օր զբոսայգի դուրս եկող իր կույր, ծերուկ հարևանին, երաժշտական քամուն և նրա ընկերներ ծառերին: Շատ բան չէր նկատում Տիգրանը: Բայց դա ժամանակավոր էր: Նա չէր կարող թողնել իր նորաստեղծ կյանքի անբաժան ուղեկիցներին: Նա մտածված էր խուսափում՝ դրանց էությունն ու կարևորությունը գիտակցելու ակնկալիքով: Նրանք կմիանան նորից, բայց ոչ հիմա… նրանք կհասկանան իրեն…                                                                                                  

Մտքերով տարված՝ հասավ իր աշխատատեղը: Աշխատանքը կատարում էր հաճույքով, չէ որ սիրում էր գրել: Դա միակ բանն էր, ինչին կատարելապես տիրապետում էր: Նրա պարտականությունն էր ստուգել հոդվածները, ուղղել, կատարել ձեռագիր արտագրություններ և նմանաըիպ կետեր: Առաջին իսկ օրվանից Տիգրանը գրավել էր իր աշխատակիցների ուշադրությունը: Ինքնանփոփ պատանի, անբացատրելի գրավչությամբ, ով դեպի իրեն էր ձգում շրջապատի հետաքրքրությունն ու ուշադրությունը: Տիգրանը կասկած անգամ չուներ իր այդ հատկության մասին: Նա պարզ էր, ինչպես անտեղի և տեղին օգտագործվող թուղթը: Բայց այդ պարզությունն էր խրթին, չէ որ դա Տիգրանի պարզությունն էր: Նրան սիրում էին բոլորը անխտիր, քանի որ նա իրեն միշտ էլ կարողանում էր ճիշտ պահել բոլոր իրավիճակներում:                                                                             

Երբ ավարտեց իր գործը, դուրս եկավ ընդմիջման: Մյուսների նման չէր սիրում իր ժամանակը ծախսել աշխատատեղին կից սրճարաններում, այլ դրա փոխարեն գնում էր ինչ-որ ուտելու բան, վերցնում իր այդ օրվա անբաժան գիրքը և գնում մոտակայքում գտնվող այգի: Այնտեղ կար մի նստարան, որն առաջին անգամ տեսնելով Տիգրանը զգաց մի տեսակ մտերմություն: Եվ առհասարակ նա միշտ էլ այդպես էր զգում ինչ-որ նոր բան ձեռք բերելիս: Կլիներ դա գիրք, հագուստ կամ այլ երևույթ, նա պարզապես զգում էր, որ գտել է իր նմանին՝ չկարևորելով դրա անշունչ կամ շնչավոր լինելը:                                                                     Տիգրանը մենակ էր այգում: Տեղավորվելով նստարանին՝ նա կերավ իր գնած ուտելիքը, զուտ ֆիզիկապես պատրաստ լինելու ընթերցանությանը: Նա դրան էլ էր մեծ պատասխանատվությամբ մոտենում: Իր մոտ միշտ պահում էր փոքրիկ մարմնագույն մատիտ: Դա էլ էր <<իրենը>>: Այդ փոքրիկ մատիտը օգնում էր նրան նշել և մտապահել գրքերում արտահայտված հանճարեղ մտքերը, գաղափարները, որոնք այլ կերպ չէին կարող հնչել Տիգրանի շուրթերից, բացի <<հանճարեղ>> բնորոշմամբ: Զարմանալի է, բայց նրան հաճախ թվում էր, որ այդ մտքերից շատերի հեղինակն ինքն է, ուղղակի դարերի տարբերությամբ:                                                                                                                 

Ահա և բացվեց իր իրականության դուռը՝ գիրքը: Լ. Տոլստոյ էր ընթերցում՝ <<Ասորեստանի թագավոր Ասարհադոնը>> պատմվածքը: Ուզում էր գտնել դրա մեջ լռության բացատրությունը, բայց գտավ ավելին… <<… _դու դրսևորում ես քեզնով միասնական կյանքի մասնիկը միայն… քո մեջ կյանքը դու կարող ես բարվոքել այն բանով միայն, որ խորտակես քո կյանքը մյուս էակների կյանքից բաժանող պատնեշը, մյուս էակներին էլ համարես սեփական անձդ՝ սիրես նրանց… Մարդիկ չարիք են գործում իրենց հանդեպ, երբ կամենում են չարիք պատճառել ուրիշ էակների_ … >> … այսպես էին խոսում տողերը: Երբ մի պահ շրջվեց պայուսակից մատիտը վերցնելու, հանկարծ նկատեց իր կողքին նստած կույր ծերուկին: 
-	Կարդու՞մ ես, տղաս:                                                                                                       
-	Այո… բայց Դուք ինչպե՞ս իմացաք: 
-	Կույր եմ, բայց հոտառությունս անդավաճան է, հատկապես գրքերի դեպքում: Ոչնչի հետ չեմ շփոթի գրքի բույրը: Կարծես մարդկային դժբախտության և երջանկության բույրը լինի, անդառնալի պատմության բույրը: Կարծում եմ հարց ունես ինձ, տու՛ր: 
-	Ես չունե՛մ: Ո՛չ մի հարց չունեմ:
-	Հարց չունեցողն այդպես չէր պատասխանի: Դու մտածում ես, կարդում, և այդ դեպքում հարց չունենալը առնվազն հանցագործություն է: Տաքարյուն ես երևում, բայց գիտեմ, որ քո տաքարյունությունն անտեղի չէ երբեք:
-	Ինձ չեք նկարագրում, այլ մեկ այլ մարդու միգուցե: Տաքարյունությունս է պատճառը, որ հիմա նստած եմ այստեղ, լսում եմ ձեզ, այդ է պատճառը, որ թողեցի ամեն ինչ ու որոշեցի նոր Տիգրան դառնալ… գիտեք, թե չե՞մ գիտակցում, որ իմ միակ թշնամին եմ, կործանիչը, ով…ով մեծ է իր տարիքից, մենակ ու խելագարության ճանապարհին… այո՛, խելագարության…բայց ես ունե՛մ, ունե՛մ հարց,  ծերու՛կ: Ասա ի՞նչ է լռությունը քեզ համար:
-	Լռություն… այն մի բան է ինձ համար, մեկ այլ բան՝ քեզ: Համաձայնիր, որ շատ բացատրություններ այսպես են սկսվում, և սովորաբար անհասկանալի և անիմաստ: Բայց այլ է լռության իմաստը: Գիտես, տղա՛ս, մենիմաստությունը խորթ է լռությանը: Այն կարելի և՛ ատել, և՛ սիրել, այն և՛ օգնում է, և՛ դժբախտացնում… բայց այն միշտ կա…
-	Լռությունն օգնու՞մ է:
-	Իհարկե, տղա՛ս: Այն օգնում է նկատել մանրուքները: Փողոցով քայլելիս քանի՞ անգամ ես ուշադրություն դարձրել քամու երաժշտությանը, ծառերի և տերևների միալար հնչեղությանը: Իհարկե դարձրել ես ուշադրություն, բայց երբ չէիր հասկանում լռության նշանակալիությունը մանրուքների հարցում: Դու պարզապես սիրում էիր և զգում քո պարզ հոգու բոլոր լարերով: Հաճախ միամտությունն ավելի պարզ է ու ճշմարիտ…
-	Լռությունը դժբախտացնու՞մ է:
-	Դժբախտ է նա, ում անբաժան ընկերն է տևական լռությունը: Հավատա, չկա այնպիսի մի հատված իմ առօրյայում, որն անցնի առանց այդ չար ընկերոջս: Նա է ստիպում ինձ հիշել անցյալը, գիտակցել, որ այն արդեն ներկա է և վախենալ ապագայից: Լռությունն է ամենակործանն ու ամենաստեղծը…
-	Ատե՞լ լռությունը:
-	Այո՛, գիտես ինչու՞ զարմացար, որովհետև թափառաշրջիկ չես, ով խլացնում է իր տկարությունը կիթառի հնչյունների միջոցով: Գիտես, նա ատում է լռությունը, մարդկանց լռությունը, այն լռությունը, որն արտահայտվում է ոչ թե բառերի բացակայությամբ, այլ քայլող անցորդների դիմագծերի կանոնավոր դադարով: Նա բարձր է այդ անցորդներից, որովհետև ինքն է առաջինը խղճում նրանց, ոչ թե արժանանում նրանց խղճահարությանը: Լռությունը նրա առօրյան է. այդ է ատելության պատճառը…
-	Սիրե՞լ  լռությունը:
-	Ինչու՞ ես զարմանում: Ախր դու ինքդ ես հնարել լռության հանդեպ սերը: Հնարել ես, որովհետև այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր: Պետք էր մոռանալ և թողնել աղմուկը, մեկուսանալ և… սիրել լռությունը: Մի՛ մոռացիր, որքան հեշտ է լռությունը իրեն սիրել տալիս, այնքան ցավալի է նրան ատելը…
Տիգրանն արթնացավ: Գիրքն ընկած էր գետնին: Քարացած հայացքով նայում էր աներևույթ կետի: Այլևս ոչինչ միօրինակ չի լինի… Նա զգաց սիրտն այրող ջերմություն, կարոտ իր տան և ընտանիքի, ընկերների և դասերի նկատմամբ: Նա պատրաստ էր կրկին վերափոխել իրեն…բայց այս անգամ ունենալով գաղտնազերծ լռության գաղափարը, բացահայտած սիրո և ատելության, դժբախտության և օգնության լռությունը… Այլևս նա ինքն էր լռությունը:

----------

armen9494 (25.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Նիկեա (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*7–րդ տարբերակ
Մի կտոր երջանկություն*

***
     Համալսարանի լսարաններից մեկում մի քանի ուսանող նստած խոսում էին.
-	Իսկ որտե՞ղ է Դարինան, չգիտե՞ս Ինա,- հարցրեց աղջիկներից մեկը:
-	Օհ, չգիտեմ, դեռ չեմ խոսել նրա հետ:
-	Մեր Դարինան վերջերս շատ է փոխվել,- մի տղա մտավ խոսակցության մեջ:
-	Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես Էդգար,- հարցրեց Ինան:
-	Նա այնքան զգայուն ու ինքնամփոփ է դարձել: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է պատահել: Կարծում եմ, որ լավ կանեք խոսեք հետը, աղջիկներ: Միգուցե նա մեր օգնության կարիքն ունի:
-	Այո, Էդգարը ճիշտ է ասում,- ասաց Աննան,- Ինա, դու նրա ամենամոտ ընկերն ես, ինձ թվում է՝ պետք է խոսես հետը:
-	Դե լավ, լուրջ մի ընդունեք: Ես գիտեմ Դարինայի վարքագծի պատճառը: Այս ամբողջի պատճառն այդ Էրիկն է:
-	Ո՞վ է Էրիկը,- հարցրեց Էդգարն Ինային:
-	Էրիկը շվեդ դերասան է: Նա Դարինայի ուրախությունն է,- ժպտում էր Ինան:
-	Օ այո, ես գիտեմ այդ մասին: Ես տեսել եմ Էրիկի նկարները Դարինայի մոտ: Իրոք նա շատ գեղեցկադեմ երիտասարդ է, բայց խելքից դուրս է սիրահարվել մեկին, ում երբեք չես տեսել և ով իր երկրում հայտնի դերասան է,- Աննան այնքան ոգևորված էր խոսում, բոլորը ժպիտով նրան էին նայում:
-	Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչքան դժվար պետք է որ լինի հայտնի անձնավորության սիրելը,- նկատեց Էդգարը՝ մտածկոտ հայացքով:

***
                Լսարանի դուռը բացվեց և մի փոքրիկ աղջիկ ներս մտավ.
-	Բարի լույս սիրելի կուրսեցիներ,- բացականչեց նա ժպիտով:
-	Օհ բարի գալուստ մեր թանկագին Դարինա,-ասաց Էդգարը:
-	Ու՞ր էիր Դարինա, ինչու՞ չզանգեցիր ինձ,- խոսեց Ինան:
-	Վայ, կներես Ին ջան,- Դարինան նստեց նրա կողքին,- այնքան քնատ էի այսօր, չկարողացա շուտ արթնանալ:
-	Եթե ամբողջ գիշեր Էրիկի մասին չմտածեիր, քնատ էլ չէիր լինի հիմա,- ասաց Աննան:
 Էդգարը սկսեց ծիծաղել:
-	Իմ անուշ Աննա,-ժպտաց Դարինան,- դու շատ լավ գիտես, որ ես չեմ կարող նրա մասին չմտածել...
-	Բայց դու պետք է կարողանաս,- Աննան նրան նայեց զայրացած,- նա քեզ ցավ է պատճառում, դու պետք է դադարես սիրել նրան:
-	Խնդրում եմ այլևս մի խոսիր այդ մասին, Ան,- ասաց Ինան,- միևնույնն է անօգուտ է Դարինային ինչ-որ բան հասկացնելը:
Էդգարը ձեռքով փակեց Աննայի բերանը.
-	Աղջիկներ, բավական է նյարդայնացնեք Դարինային: Թողեք նա սիրի ում ուզում է:
-	Շնորհակալություն սիրելի Էդգար: Աղջիկներ, հերիք է իմ ու Էրիկի մասին մտածեք: Ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից: Ավելի լավ է անդրադառնանք մեր դասերին:
Զանգը հնչեց և դասախոսը մտավ լսարան:
***
    Շաբաթվա վերջն էր արդեն: Դարինան իր սենյակում էր: Որոշ դասեր պարապելուց հետո նա միացրեց իր համակարգիչը և, ինչպես միշտ, սկսեց ուսումնասիրել շվեդական ամսագրեր ու շաբաթաթերթեր: Հանկարծ նրա աչքերը փայլեցին. Մեծատառերով գրված մի վերնագրի մեջ աչքին ընկավ Էրիկի անունը. <<ԴԵՐԱՍԱՆ ԷՐԻԿ ՆԻԼՍՈՆԸ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎՈՒՄ Է ԵՐԿՐԻՑ ԲԱՑԱԿԱՅԵԼ ԱՆՀԱՅՏ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՆԵՐՈՎ>>:
    Հետևյալ վերնագրի ներքո նա կարդաց. << Էրիկ Նիլսոնը TV4 հեռուստաալիքով մի քանի ժամ առաջ ունեցած հարցազրույցում նշել է, որ երեք օրով բացակայելու է երկրից: Երկրպագուները շատ հետաքրքրված են իմանալու մեկնման պատճառը, բայց Էրիկը դեռ գաղտնի է պահում՝ նշելով, որ իր ուղևորությունն անձնական բնույթ ունի ու կապված չէ ֆիլմերի նկարահանման հետ>>:
     Նա սեղանի վրայից վերցրեց Էրիկի նկարը.  << Ուր էլ լինես, ինչ էլ անես, ինձ համար դու միշտ իմ Էրիկը կմնաս: Ոչ մի իրադարձություն չի կարող բաժանել ինձ քեզանից: Նույնիսկ մահը չի կարող ինձ հեոացնել քեզանից: Դու ընդմիշտ կլինես իմ սրտում և իմ մտքերում>>: Նա համբուրեց նկարը և դրեց իր գրքի մեջ: Այնուհետև անջատեց համակարգիչը և դուրս եկավ բակ: 
    Բնությունն այնքա՜ն գեղեցիկ էր: Թռչունները ծլվլում էին, մեղմ քամին փչում էր ու նրբորեն շոյում նրա վարսերն ու զգեստը: Դարինան իրեն միայնակ էր զգում, այնքան միայնակ: Թվում է՝ քամին փորձում էր հակառակն ապացուցել՝ մեղմ գգվելով նրան: Թռչնակները կարծես միայն նրա համար էին երգում, բայց նա դեռ զգում էր միայնակ՝ այն տարօրինակ զգացումը, որ չես հասկանում որտեղից է հայտնվում և ինչու է հայտնվում...
***
   Գեղեցիկ աշնանային երեկո էր: Դարինան համալսարանից տուն էր վերադառնում: Ճանապարհն անցնում էր այգու միջով: Նա քայլում էր՝ ինչպես միշտ խորասուզված մտքերի մեջ: Հանկարծ տերևների խշշոցը ստիպեց Դարինային կտրվել իր մտքերից: Ինչ-որ մեկն իր մեծ ափերով նրբորեն փակեց Դարինայի աչքերը: Աղջիկն անակնկալի եկավ: Նա ուզում էր մի կողմ հրել անծանոթ ձեռքերը, այդ պահին իր այտին զգաց անծանոթի թույլ համբույրը: Մինչ Դարինան կհասցներ ուշքի գալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում, աչքերը բացվեցին, և նա կարողացավ տեսնել մի դեղին վարդ, որն ընկավ իր ոտքերի մոտ: Դարինան անմիջապես շրջվեց՝ հուսալով վերջապես տեսնել այդ խենթ անծանոթին: Շրջվելուն պես Դարինան մի ճիչ արձակեց և անզոր ընկավ <<անծանոթ>>-ի թևերի վրա...


***
    Այգու ծառերից մեկի մոտ նստած էր մի երիտասարդ զույգ. Մի փոքրիկ, նուրբ աղջնակ ու մի գեղեցկադեմ երիտասարդ.
-	Եվ...հիմա արդեն քեզ լա՞վ ես զգում,- խոսեց երիտասարդը սահուն անգլերենով:
-	Հուսով եմ այո...օօհ, չեմ կարող հավատալ, դեռ չեմ հավատում, օհ Աստված իմ,- նույնպիսի գեղեցիկ անգլերենով պատասխանեց Դարինան ու փակեց իր աչքերը:
-	Հավատա անուշս, հավատա: Ես այստեղ եմ, քո կողքին: Եվ դու գիտես, որ ես քեզ համար եմ եկել, ընդամենը երկու օրով, որ քեզ ուրախություն պատճառեմ:
-	Օհ, Էրի՜կ...
Էրիկը քնքշորեն իր ձեռքերի մեջ առավ աղջկա փոքրիկ ձեռքը:
***
-	Բառերն ուղղակի անզոր են նկարագրելու, թե ես ինչ եմ զգում, չգիտեմ ինչ ասել, Էրիկ,- լսվեց Դարինայի շփոթված ձայնը:
-	Ես գիտեմ, գիտեմ: Ոչինչ մի ասա, ես հասկանում եմ քեզ: Ես գիտեմ, թե դու ինչքան ես սպասել այս օրվան, ինչքան ես երազել ու լաց եղել ընդամենը այս օրվա համար: Ես եկել եմ, որ քեզ վերադարձնեմ քո անուշ ժպիտն ու փայլուն աչքերը: Ճիշտ է, ես ունեմ խենթ երկրպագուների մի հսկայական բանակ, ես ունեմ սիրած աղջիկ, բայց այն անկեղծ վստահությունը, նվիրվածությունը, որ ինձ անհրաժեշտ էր, ես գտա միայն քո մեջ: Ինչքան էլ ուզում է ինձ աստղ կոչեն, միևնույնն է, վերջապես ես էլ սովորական մի մահկանացու եմ: Ես էլ եմ ունենում տխուր պահեր: Ու նման դեպքերում ես միշտ կարդում էի քո խոսքերը, որոնք ինձ ուժ էին տալիս չընկճվելու, ինձ ուժեղ զգալու և պայքարելու: Ես երբեք չեմ տեսել այսքան խորը հոգով մի պատանի աղջնակ: Բայց ես մի օր սկսեղի ինձ մեղավոր զգալ՝ հասկանալով, որ դու տխուր ես ու հեռու ինձնից: Ու ես որոշեցի երկու օրով հետաձգել իմ բոլոր գործերն ու գալ իմ փոքրիկ հրեշտակի մոտ՝ ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ, շատ փոքրիկ երջանկություն բերելու:
    Դարինան գլուխն հենել էր Էրիկի ուսին ու լացում էր, բայց այս անգամ, դրանք ոչ թե տխրության, այլ անսահման երջանկության արցունքներ էին:

***
                 Նրանք խոտերի վրա նստած ուրախ զրուցում էին.
-	Էրիկ, գիտե՞ս ես մի քիչ շվեդերեն եմ սովորել,- ասաց աղջիկը ժպտալով:
-	Օհ, իսկապե՞ս սիրելի Դարինա:
-	Այո, Էրիկ, ես ուզում էի գիտենալ քո մայրենի լեզուն: Սպասիր հիմա ցույց կտամ իմ տետրը,- նա պայուսակից հանեց կարմիր ժապավեններով զարդարված մի տետր,- տես, թե ինչքան շվեդերեն եմ սովորել:
    Դարինան սկսեց խոսել շվեդերեն՝ նայելով ուղիղ Էրիկի աչքերին,- Du är min lycka, du är min inspiration. Du betyder allt för mig. Jag är så glad att du klev in i mitt liv. Du gör livet värt att leva. (Դու իմ ուրախությունն ես: Դու իմ ներշնչանքն ես: Դու ինձ համար ամեն ինչ ես: Այնքան ուրախ եմ, որ հայտնվեցիր իմ կյանքում: Քեզնով կյանքը նոր արժեք է ստանում):
      Էրիկն, աղջկա տետրն ամուր բռնած, ուշադիր լսում էր նրան: Նա այնքա՜ն բնական էր...Էրիկն իսկապես զգացված էր, բայց ոչինչ չասաց, որովհետև շուրթերը զբաղված էին աղջկան համբուրելով: Դա առաջին համբույրն էր, որ Դարինան երբևէ ստացել էր...
***
    Էրիկի ձեռքերը գրկեցին նրա նուրբ իրանը: Բայց Դարինան իր ձեոքի թեթև շարժումով փակեց նրա շուրթերն ու ասաց.
-	Դու չպետք է ինձ համբուրես միայն նրա համար, որ դու ուզում ես ինձ երջանկության մի պահ պարգևել: Էրի՛կ, երբեք մի՛ արա այն, ինչ քեզ հաճելի չէ:
-	Դարինա, ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, որ ինձ հաճելի չէ քեզ համբուրելը: Դու այնքան գեզեցիկ, փոքրիկ շուրթեր ունես:
-	Գեղեցկությունը ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի: Էրիկ, համբուրում են միայն մեկին, այն մեկին, ում սիրում են, իսկապե՛ս սիրում են...անկեղծ սրտով ու ամբողջ հոգով:
-	Բայց ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, Դա...
-	Շը՜շ, ոչ մի բան մի ասա: Ես գիտեմ, որ ինձ շատ ես սիրում: Բայց դու սիրում ես ինձ, որովհետև քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում: Սիրում ես ինձ իմ՝ քո հանդեպ ունեցած անչափ մեծ սիրո համար: Իմ տածած սերը դեպի քեզ շատ մեծ է, այն իր թևերն է տարածում քո զգացմունքների վրա, ու քեզ թվում է, թե սիրում ես ինձ:
-	Ինչու՞ ես տանջում մեզ երկուսիս,- լսվեց Էրիկի տխուր ձայնը:
-	Էրիկ, արի մոռանանք այս խոսակցությունը, ես չեմ ուզում, որ... Էրիկ, մի խաբիր ինձ ու ինքդ քեզ, դա ոչ մեկիս երջանկություն չի բերի:
-	Դարինա...
-	Էրիկ,- ասաց նա ու համբուրեց Էրիկի այտը,- ես ուզում եմ վայելել քո ներկայությունը, չէ՞ որ վաղն այս ժամին դու այլևս այստեղ չես լինի:
-	Ճիշտ ես, իմ փոքրիկ հրեշտակ,- ասաց Էրիկն ու սեղմեց Դարինային իր կրծքին:
-	Ամուր գրկիր ինձ, Էրիկ, շատ ամուր,- խոսեց Դարինան արցունքների միջից:
Էրիկն այնքան պինդ էր իրեն սեղմել աղջկան, որ թվում էր՝ ուր որ է կխեղդվի փոքրիկ Դարինան:
Նա համբուրում էր նրա ճակատն ու մազերն ու կրկնում.
-	Իմ փոքրիկ Դարինա, իմ հրեշտակ: Ես այստեղ եմ, ես քեզ հետ եմ, հանգստացիր սիրունս:
   Էրիկը մտքում ասաց <<Եթե միայն կարողանայի սիրել քեզ այնպես, ինչպես դու ես սիրում, միայն այդ ժամանակ կկարողանայի իսկապես երջանկացնել քեզ>>:

***
Օդանավակայան....ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե ու ինքնաթիռը կբարձրանա երկինք: Մեկնող երիտասարդ, արցունքներն հազիվ զսպող աղջնակ: 
    Եվ ահա մի վերջին գրկախառնություն...
-	Խոստացիր ինձ, որ երբեք չես տխրելու, ուզում եմ, որ միշտ ուրախ լինես,- աղջկա ականջին շշնջաց տղան:
-	 Հիմա ժամանակն է, որ գնաս ու ինքդ քո երջանկությունը գտնես: Միակ ցանկությունս քեզ միշտ երջանիկ տեսնելն է: Իսկ ես... ես քեզնով կհպարտանամ նույնիսկ հեռվից...
-	Հենց սրա համար էլ սիրում եմ քեզ, ես համոզված եմ՝ դու կգտնես քո իրական երջանկությունը, հրեշտակս,- Էրիկը սեղմեց Դարինային իր կրծքին ու համբուրեց նրա սպիտակ ճակատը...
***
Ահա և ամեն ինչ նույն հունի մեջ ընկավ... նստած նույն լսարանում, նույն համալսարանը, նույն հարցասեր ընկերները...
Վերջապես լսվեց Դարինայի պատասխանը.
-	Նա մեկնեց՝ թողնելով ինձ մի կտոր երջանկություն...

----------

Rhayader (30.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Տրիբուն (01.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*8–րդ տարբերակ
Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ*


Не запрещай себе летать,
Не вспоминай, что ты не птица:
Մարիա Ցվետաևա
Ասում են՝ կողքի փողոցի վրա մի շենք կա, որի առաջին մուտքի 9-րդ հարկում մի հսկա պատշգամբ կա՝ Թռչողների պատշգամբը: Դա այն նախամուտքն է, որ բաժանում է Սողունների աշխարհը Թռչունների աշխարհից: Ասում են…

*Ծիտիկ*
-Մա՛մ, նայի՛, ծիտիկն ուզում  թլնի, արի վազենք՝ բլնենք:
-Աղջի՛կ ջան, մենք չենք կարող ծիտիկին բռնել, կփախչի:
-Մա՛մ, որ արագացնենք, ցի փախծի: Մաաա՛մ, տե՛ս՝ մեզնից մի քից ա  հելու:
Աչքերը լայն բացած, խնդրող հայացքով մորն էր փորձում համոզել փոքրիկ աղջիկը՝ անհանգիստ տրոփող սրտիկով ու ոգևորված դեմքով: Շտապող շարժումով ձգում էր մոր թևը:
-Վա՛յ, չե՞ս հասկանում, ասացի, չէ՞, որ մենք չենք հասցնի բռնել : Վե՛րջ, թեման փակված է:
-Մաաա՛մ, խնդրում եմ,-փոքրիկ ձեռքերը մորն էր պարզել, սրտիկը արագ-արագ էր խփում, հույս ուներ, որ մայրը կլսի,-տե՛ս, երեք քայլ ու կհասնենք:
Դեմքը ոգևորությունից կարմրել էր, մի ոտքն արդեն վերև էր բարձրացրել, մյուսը դողում էր վազելու ցանկությունից: Եթե մայրն այդքան ամուր բռնած չլիներ ձեռքը, նա հիմա ծիտիկի մոտ էր:
-Վե՛րջ, հիմա մեքենա կգա, քեզ տակով կտա,  է՞դ ես ուզում, հա՞:
-Մա՛մ, ես արագ կվազեմ, մաաամ…
-Ի՞նչ ես ձայնդ գլուխդ գցել, վե՛րջ տուր, ձեռքս պի՛նդ բռնի, գնում ենք տուն:
-Բայց ինցի՞:
-Չես հասկանում, հա՞, ծիտիկները թռչում են, մենք չենք կարող նրանց բռնել:
-Մենք էլ կթլցենք, մա՛:
- Հիմա՛ր աղջիկ, դու թևեր ունե՞ս, որ թռչես: Թողնեն՝ միայն ինձ զայրացնես:
-Ունեմ, նայի՛, ես երկու թև ունեմ:
-Վաա՜յ, գժվեցրեց: Լսի՛, դու քո թևերով չես կարող թռչել: Թռչելու համար թռչունի թև է պետք: Դու չունես: Մեկընդմիշտ ականջիդ օղ արա՝ դու չես կարող թռչել:
-Բայց ինցի՞, մա՛, արի փոլցենք: Բա որ կարողանամ:
-Վե՛րջ, տուն գնացինք, արդեն ցուրտ է:
-Մա՛մ, ծիտիկը թլավ: Մենք չհասցրինք:
-Ուույ…

*Մամ*
Մա՛մ, ես կարող էի թռչել, բայց դու կտրեցիր թևերս: Անխնա ոտքի տակ տվեցիր, բմբուլները ցրիվ-ցրիվ եղան, ու դու քո առավոտվա ուբոռկի ժամանակ հանգիստ ավլեցիր թևերս, սավոկի մեջ լցրիր ու թափեցիր աղբամանը: Ասում են՝ սողունը սողուն է ծնում, բայց դու թռչուն էիր ծնել: Ի՞նչ անեիր՝ պիտի սողալ սովորեցնեիր: Թռչունդ համառ էր, նա ճախրելու համար էր ծնվել, իսկ դու ուզում էիր գետնի վրա պահել: Մաաա՜մ…

*Փազլը*
Փողոցներ ու փողոցներ, շենքեր ու շենքեր, մեքենաներ, մշակված ծաղկամարգեր, շուն ու կատու՝ տանը պահվող, ձի ու էշ՝ գոմում պահվող, արծիվ ու բազե՝ ընտելացրած:
Փազլը քանդվում է: Կը՛տ-կըտ-կըտ… Բլուրներն են, փարթամ դաշտեր, ջունգլիներ: 
Հսկա ծաղիկը՝ բուսահոտ, բուսակաթ, բերանը բացել, շոշափում է գլուխս, հաջորդ վայկյանին նա ինձ կուլ է տալիս: Ծամում, քաշում միջիս եղածն ու չեղածը, սեղմվում ու սեղմում, սեղմուուում: Հետո զզվանքով դուրս է թքում: Գլուխս բռնած մի կերպ փախչում եմ, բլրի վրա մի ձի է երևում, հենց հասնեմ, կնստեմ ու տուն կգնամ: Վազում եմ: Այս բլուրն անցնեմ, մյուսը ձիու բլուրն է, չէ՛, դեռ երկու բլուր էլ կա, սա էլ անցնեմ ու…, չէ՛, դեռ չորս բլուր էլ կա, շունչս կտրվում է հիմա չորքոտանու պես եմ առաջ շարժվում, ևս վեց բլուր ու կհասնեմ: Հիմա սողում եմ: Մա՛մ, ուրախացի՛ր, սողում եմ, սողուուում: Բայց դա ինձ համար նորմալ չէ, մա՛մ, ես ուղղակի ուժասպառ եմ: Բա որ ուշքս գնա՞: Չէ՛, չի կարելի: 
Վա՜յ, ձին կողքիս է: Փորձում եմ նստել վրան, քացով տալիս է հենց ճակատիս մեջտեղին: Ուղեղս ցնցվում է: 
Դաշտի մեջ վազում են աքլորները: Կատարներն օդում թափահարում են՝ բարձրացնում, իջեցնում, բարձրացնում, իջեցնում, կտցում են, սու-սուր կտուցներով քանդում են ընդերքը: Գետինը դողում է, փլթփլթում, պոկպոկվում: Ճեղքեր են բացվում, դրանք րոպե առ րոպե մեծանում են: Աքլորները ճեղքի եզրին են, չանչերով բռնել են որդախառն հողակոշտերը, իսկ դրանք գնդիկ-գնդիկ ցած են թափվում: Դե՛, թռե՛ք, թռչուն եք, չէ՞, թռե՛ք: Դուք վայրի թռչուն եք, չէ՞, թռե՛ք, թե չէ ինչի՞ համար են ձեր թևերը: Է՜, կցկտուր թափ եք տալիս կողքներդ կպած ելուստները, դրանք թև չեն, շրտե՛ք, թող գնան:
Հարյուրներով իրենց գցում են բացվող ճեղքերի մեջ, խփվում դուրս ցցված քարերին, արյունը պայթում է օդում ու խառը ցրիվ գալիս: Է՜, հավացունե՛ր…

*Թռչողների պատշգամբ*
Ասում են՝ կողքի փողոցի վրա մի շենք կա, որի առաջին մուտքի 9-րդ հարկում մի հսկա պատշգամբ կա՝ Թռչողների պատշգամբը: Դա այն նախամուտքն է, որ բաժանում է Սողունների աշխարհը Թռչունների աշխարհից: Ասում են, որ թեկուզ հազվադեպ, բայց լինում են դեպքեր, երբ սողուններից ոմանք գտնում են, որ սա իրենց աշխարհը չէ ու որոշում են գնալ Թռչունների աշխարհ: Վերջին տարիներին ավելի հազվադեպ են եղել դեպքեր, երբ սողունը որոշել է թողնել սողունային կյանքը և հանդգնել անցնել նախամուտքը: Բայց դա ինձ չի վախեցնում: Ես հաստատ որոշել եմ, գնալու եմ: Բարձրանալու եմ իններորդ հարկ, կանգնելու եմ պատշգամբի ճաղերին, լաաայն բացելու եմ թևերս ու… թռչելու եմ: Ասում են՝ թռչելիս պիտի անպայման վերև նայես ու աչքերը չփակես, թե չէ վայր կընկնես: Դու ուզւոմ ես թռչել վեր, դեպի շատ վեր, դու ճախրել ես ուզում:
Վերջապես իններորդ հարկում եմ: Ոչ մի արտակարգ բան էլ չկար փողոցն անցնելու ու ինը հարկ բարձրանալու մեջ: Միայն հաստատ որոշել էր պետք: 
Պատշգամբում օդը յուրահատուկ քաղցր է: Այնքան հեշտ է  շարժվել ազատ օդին ընդառաջ:

Ոտնաթաթերն արդեն գրկել են բազրիքի ճաղերը, իսկ նա դեռ փակ աչքերով շնչում ու շնչում է: Ահա և Թռչողների պատշգամբը: Հեշտ է նայել ներքև, երբ այնտեղ ոչ մի կապող բան չկա:
Հիմա այլևս չէր կասկածում, որ իր թևերը ունակ են թռչելու: Վստահ էր: Մի քայլ էր իրեն բաժանում Թռչունների աշխարհից: 
Ամեն ինչ կատարվեց ինքնաբերաբար:
-Մաաաա՜մ, ես թռչո՜ւմ եմ, տեսա՞ր…

----------

armen9494 (25.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Rhayader (30.11.2012), Ruby Rue (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Stress (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*9–րդ տարբերակ
Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը*

Դեկտեմբեր:  Գլոբալ տաքացում,բայց էլի մի տեսակ ցուրտ:  Տերը սցենար է գրում աշխարհի վերջի մասին և այն էլ  Լոռու բառբառով: 
- Ինչ լավ է, մոտենում է Նոր տարին… որքան եմ սիրում այն,- մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնելու գնով լսում եմ ընկերուհուս հրճվանքը:
<< Չէ մի, Նոր տարին…հիմա ամեն օր նրա ասած անհեթեթությունները պիտի լսեմ>>, -մտածում եմ ու մի կերպ փորձում զսպել ինձ:
Ոնց չեմ սիրում Նոր տարին, Նոր տարվա հանդեսը, փուչիկները, տոնածառը, փայլերը, Նոր տարվա սեղանը, հարբեցող հարևանների մի ամբողջ  շարքի…բա Ձմեռ Պապը…նա սիրում է  գողանալ խաղալիքներս…
Ու այսպես անցնում է դեկտեմբերը:
- Բաղդյան իջեցրո՛ւ գլուխդ, գրատախտակը չի երևում:
Մոտենում են քննության օրերը, դեկտեմբերը սպառվելու է, անվերջանալի են միայն դասախոսությունները Տոպոլոգիայից, իսկ Բաղդյանին շարունակ ասելու են, որ գլուխը մի քիչ իջեցնի…
Ինչ տխուր է դեկտեմբերը, ինչ ցուրտ է, արև կա, բայց էլի ցուրտ է: Մասնագետների մի խումբ կարծում է, որ գլոբալ տաքացումը և աշխարհի վերջը սերտորեն կապված են իրար հետ…ևս մի չհաջողված սցենար…
Տոնածառ վաճառողները փակել են մայթերը,օդ չկա, ամենուր կանաչ է…փակ աչքերով  սիրում եմ կանաչը, ու ամեն անգամ փողոց դուրս գալուց վախենում եմ, որ էլ չեմ սիրի իմ սիրելի կանաչը…վախենում եմ…
Ընկերուհուս հորինած անհեթեթությունները դեռ շարունակում են բարկացնել ինձ… նրանից ազատվելու ջանքերի գնով  շտապում եմ տուն… երթուղայինի մեջ մի երեխայի թարս հայացքով եմ չափում,որովհետև նա էլ է սիրում Նոր Տարին… մի ժամանակ ես հավատում էի հրաշքներին, մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի երեխա…
Մտովի տեղափոխվում եմ անցյալ տարի, հնչում են զանգերը, բոլորից թաքուն սկսում եմ չսիրել  Ամանորը, կենացներ, էլի կենացներ, հրավառություն, որ սկսվում է երկնքում ու ավարտվում աչքերիդ մեջ…իսկ ես շտապում եմ  մտնել անկողինս…ուշ գիշեր… 02:02 րոպե… հեռախոսս զնգում է…
-	Բարև…
Երեխայի ձայնը ծակում է ուղեղս, այն ինձ ներկա է վերադարձնում, որովհետև նա նորից համարյա ճչում է, որ  հատ-կա-պես սիրում է Ձմեռ Պապին… մի ժամանակ ես երեխա չէի, բայց հավատում էի հրաշքներին, ու թերևս երևի բոլորից թաքուն շարունակում եմ հավատալ …
Հարմարավետորեն տեղավորված մայրիկն ու իր փոքրիկը, երեխայի դեմքի ուրախությունը սպառելու անհեթեթ հայացքներս ստիպում են, որ ինքս հրաժարվեմ նյարդերի բորբոքումից…
Թափառում…
Երազներում վերջերս անընդհատ Ձմեռ Պապին եմ տեսնում,նորից խաղալիքներս գողանալիս… այսպես ամեն օր, ամեն գիշեր… դրա համար էլ քունս տանում է դասերի ժամանակ:
- Բաղդյան,վերջապես իջեցրու գլուխդ…գրատախտակը նախատեսվածից ներքև են կախել…
   	Գլոբալ տաքացում, որի պատճառն ընդամենը արտադրված ածխաթթու գազն է: Մոլորակը  գնալով լայնանում է տաքացումից, իսկ ձեռքերս սառում  են…
   	Ամեն անգամ փողոց դուրս գալուց մտածում եմ Տերը ինչ սցենար գրեց աշխարհի վերջի  ու այս Նոր Տարվա գիշերվա մասին…
   	Էլի դեկտեմբեր… անհավատալի կերպով ավարտվում են դասախոսությունները Տոպոլոգիայից, քննություններ, Բաղդյան, գրատախտակ, փողոցներ, մարդիկ, տոնածառներ, ամեն տեսակի անհեթեթություններ…
  	Մայրս իր հերթին պատրաստություններ է տեսնում,իսկ ես մաշվում եմ քննություններից, մաշվում է ինձանով փաթաթված թիկնոցս:
  	-Մամ, ուզո՞ւմ ես այս տարի պատմվածքներ դնենք սեղանին, իսկ որպես դեսերտ կմատուցենք բանաստեղցություններ,մա՛մ, շատ լավ կլինի…
   	Աշխարհի վերջի մասին իմ պատկերացումներն ու  մտածմունքները թուլանում են, որովհետև միտքս ամբողջությամբ զբաղեցվում է Ձմեռ Պապով ու ամեն գիշեր տեսածս մղձավանջներով:
   	-Ձմեռ պա՛պ, հերիք Է գողանաս խաղալիքներս…
Վախենալով կանաչը կորցնելու մտքից` ամեն օր  տուն եմ փախչում, փակում եմ բոլոր դռներն ու պատուհանները, կծկվում եմ վերմակիս տակ:
  	Դեկտեմբերը որոշում է անհետանալ, վերջապես անհետանալ… 
  	Երբ զանգերը ներսից խփեն հեռուստացույցի ապակուն, երբ փորձեն ազատվել քառակուսի մետրանոց տարածքից, երբ փորձեն մտնել մարդկանց խորքերը, ես էլ բոլորի նման կպահեմ երազանքներս, որ դրանք կատարվեն… այս անգամ չեմ մոռանա…
   	Ամանորի գիշեր… մայրս այդպես էլ չհամաձայնեց սեղանի ձևավորման գործողությունը հանձն առնել ինձ, ասաց` հիմա ո՞վ է սեղանին պատմվածքներ ու բանաստեղծություններ դնում:
   	02:02 րոպե… բացում եմ անկողինս ու տեղավորվում նրա մեջ…նայում եմ հեռախոսիս…նա լուռ է… փակում եմ աչքերս, սպասում եմ…կկատարվի…
  	02:30 րոպե… արթնանում եմ… բայց չէ՞ որ հրաշքն արդեն  կատարվել է… ավարտվեց դեկտեմբերը, իմ կյանքի ամենաերկաաաաաաաաաաաար դեկտեմբերը…
   	Գլոբալ տաքացման հետևանքով  ձյունը կես ճամփին անձրև է դառնում ու լղոզվում գետնին…ինչևէ, վաղը անձրևամարդ կպատրաստեմ…
  	Իսկ փողոցներում, մայթերի վրա, տանիքների տակ, ամենուր, ամեն տեղ Տերը սցենար է գրում աշխարհի անվերջանալի վերջի մասին և այն էլ Լոռու բառբառով…
  	Նա պարզապես հիասքանչ է ձնախառն անձրևի տակ, սցենար գրելիս, Նոր տարվա գիշերով ու, հատկապես, իմ պատուհանի անձրևոտ  ապակուց նայելիս:
   	Բացում եմ անձրևանոցս ու  դուրս եմ գալիս փողոց… մոտենում եմ նրան ու բռնում ձեռքը. սառն է…
  	-  Բոլորը քնած են, ներս գնանք, Տե՛ր իմ, կմրսես…

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Ruby Rue (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Stress (28.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*10–րդ տարբերակ
Անվերնագիր–3*

Այդ երազանքները հազվադեպ են իրականանում ու հոսում են սեփական ուշացած կենսագրությանը համընթաց: Ետ նայելիս անծայյրածիր մթության մեջ  հայյրս դիտարկում է ինձ, որպես մի կղզու, ուր ոչ ոք չի բնակվում, որովհետև մարդիկ ասում են , որ բոլոր կղզիները մի օր անցնելու են ջրի հատակը: Խարխափելով մթության մեջ` հայրս,  անխոս գրկելով, բազմոցից նստեցնում է հաշմանդամի սայլակին: Մեջքիս ետևում փափուկ բարձ է դնում , հարմարեցնում գլուխս այնպես , որ ետ չընկնի ու միասին իջնում ենք բակ: Քարին նստած ծեր կինը առօրեական ողջույնը փոխանակելուց հետո , հիշեցնում է իմ վտիտ մարմնագոյացման վտանգի մասին ու հորս արագորեն պատմում դրախտի գոյությունը հաստատող վերջին կարևորագույն լուրերը. Կանաչ խոտածածկի վրա ցատկոտող երեխաներ, քաղցր պաղպաղակ, գնդակ խաղացող մանուկներ: Ֆուտբոլի դաշտի կողքով անցնելիս <<գոլ>>, <<գոլ>> բացականչություններով գնդակը հայտնվեց ուղիղ ոտքերիս մոտ ու շոկոլադե պաղպաղակով տղան վախեցած սկսեց լաց լինել: Հայրս թեթև շարժումով, հատկապես որ սպորտային կոշիկներ էր հագել, ետ մղեց գնդակը ու խաղը շարունակվեց դատավորի` ծռմռված շրթունքներից բխող սուլոցի ներքո: 
Ամենաշատը վախենում եմ հրաժեշտից, որին հաջորդում է  նոր բան սկսելու անորոշությունը `  անհայտ եզրափակիչով, հաշիվը առնվազն 1-0  ավարտով: Դեռ մտովի հետևում էի ֆուտբոլի խաղին ու չնկատեցի ինչպես հասանք կանաչ նստարանին վիճաբանող կանանց: Աստծուց էին բանբասում` լսել էին` տղա է ունեցել: Իմ լռությունը անզոր էր կանգնեցնել վստահ քայլերով ինձ մոտեցող կնոջ ցանկությունը` մի խուրձ բուկլետ տալ: Հայրս անխոս , բայց կտրուկ շարժումով թեքեց սայլակը ` բախվելով հայտարարությունների բարձր սյանը` <<Զգուշացեք Եհովայի վկաներից>>: Պատ: Սա տեսողական խաբկանք չէ: Երկգույն վանդակավոր տախտակին շարված խաղաքարերի գլխիկները տաքացել էին կնճռոտված մատների արանքում: Ծերունիները լքված էին ինչպես դատարկ տան չորս պատերը և չաշխատող ժամացույցի նման պարապ, որովհետև ժամանակը կորցնում է իր բովանդակությունը երբ առջևում միայն մի արկած կա` մահը: Անցանք ժամացույցի վերանորոգման կողքով, դատարկ տարածք, տրվում է վարձով, ականջի դակում: Անցանք վայրկյանապես, առանց ափսոսանքի, արագորեն: Հայրս լարված սայլակս էր հրում, իսկ մյուս ձեռքով խոսում էր բջջայինով` հաջորդ օրվա պայմանավորվածությունների մասին: Միասին հեռանում էինք, ինձ թվում է փախչում էինք այն ժամանակներից , երբ դռան թակոցը լսելիս վազում էի իմ ննջասենյակ ու անկողին մտած ամուր փակում աչքերս` իբր թե քնած եմ: Հայրս դռան արանքից երկար նայում էր ու լուռ հեռանում: Մի անգամ խիզախեց համբուրել: Փափուկ ու ծույլ շարժումով մի կողմ հրեցի նրան ու վերմակով ծածկեցի դեմքս:
<< Ինչ լավն ես քնած ժամանակ>>,- Ժպիտով ասաց նա:
Դեռ չգիտեի, որ ամբողջ անշարժ ու շարժական գույքը ժառանգելու են բարեկամներս, հորս դիակը` ես: Նա հնամենի մի երգ էր շվշվացնում սիրո մասին: Գեղջկական ելևէջներով բառերը չէին համապատասխանում  բանկոմատի էկրանին գրվող թվերի հետ: Վերջին ամսվա աշխատավարձը  նախքան տուն հասնելը ծախսվելու էր քաղցրավենիքի  ու նման անհեթեթ բաների վրա: Ինչպես միշտ դատարկ գրպաններով վերադառնալու էինք տուն, բայց հայրս ուրախ էր թվում: Իմ փոխարեն ողջունեց դասընկերոջս, որ փորձում էր ձեռքս սեղմել ու հարցնել որպիսությունս: Լավ ենք: Երկու բառով ավարտեց խոսակցությունն ու նույնպիսի զվարթ տրամադրությամբ փոսերի վրայով հրեց սայլակս ` կամացուկ ցնցումով հայտնվելով մթերային խանութի առջև: Թեք հարթակի վրայով անցանք ազատ զամբյուղների մոտով ` որպես նշանակետ ունենալով գինիների բաժինը, հայրս վերցրեց ամենամեծը: Նեղ ու երկար լաբիրինթոսի նմանվող ճանապարհին կորելու վախից ուզում էի բռնել հորս ձեռքը, բայց մնացի անշարժ: Տեսողությամբ լուսանկարեցի այն պահը` ինչպես է կլոր գործիքով օղակ-օղակ կտրվում երշիկը ակվարիումի մեջ լողացող ձկան կողքին, որ դանդաղ բացուխուփ էր անում բերանը` կեր որսալու պատրվակով: Մի պահ սայլակս ու զամբյուղը, միմյանցից չտարբերվելու աստիճան, գլորվում էին դեպի ելքը` փաթեթավորված ձուկն ու վերնաշապիկը մինչև վերջ կոճկած իմ մարմինը միասին: Հայրս միայն ուղորդում էր մեր շարժումը մինչև դրամարկղի մոտ: 
Այնուհետև նահանջն էր, որովհետև  փախչելու տեղ չկար: Միևնույնն է կգտնեին: Մեքենայի ապակին իջեցնելով` ասելու էին` արձակիր վերնաշապիկիդ կոճակները, երբ հայրս կողքիս չլիներ: Նա չգիտեր, որ մարդկանց ամենաբաղձալի ցանկությունները իջնում են շատ ավելի ներքև: Վերադարձն այնքան դանդաղ էր, որ ճանաչեցի հորս շնչառությունը, չորացած տերևների շրշյունը ու հաշվեցի ձկան տոպրակից գլորվող արյան կաթիլները` 67: 
 Ջութակ նվագող մուրացիկի երաժշտության ներքո մեր բնակավայրն ավելի դատարկ էր թվում: Նա երկար մատներով խնամքով բռնել էր փայտիկը. այդ վտիտ մատներում լռությամբ ու վախով ապրում էր երաժիշտ կոչվելու երբեմնի փառքը: Հյարս: Հայրս մեծ երազող է: Նրա երազանքը գամված է սայլակին, սպասումով, որ կգրկի ինձ ու սովորականի նման կբարձրացնի վերև: Հորս մարող ջերմությունը, ծանր ու ընդհատվող շնչառությունը: Թրմփ: Ձկան տոպրակը   ձեռքից ընկավ:
 Ես շրջվեցի, հայրս ծերացել էր: Ոտքի կանգնեցի, գրկելով հորս, օգնեցի նստել սայլակին ու միասին բարձրացանք չորրորդ հարկ: 
Ես գիտեի , որ երբ հայրս ծերանա, կկորցնեմ նրան ու կսկսվի իմ մենությունը:

----------

Chilly (27.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Kanamar (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*11–րդ տարբերակ
Գագոյի երազանքը*

Համալսարանն ավարտելուց հետո ամեն տարի հուլիսի 30-ին  հավաքվում ենք մեր տասնվեց հոգանոց խմբով: Հավաքվում ենք, որ մեկ-երկու շիշ գարեջրի հետ տեսնենք` ով որտեղ է հասել, որ հիշենք նույն մազալու պատմությունները, նույն դասախոսների տնազներն անենք ու զարմանանք, թե ինչու մեզնից ոչ ոք դեռ չի ամուսնացել: Տարվա մնացած օրերն այնքան են հեռացնում մեզ իրարից, որ հանդիպելիս ուրիշ թեմաներով խոսել չենք էլ կարողանում: Եթե ավելի հաճախ տեսնվեինք, գուցե հուշերը սպառվեին, տնազներից ձանձրանայինք ու սկսեինք նոր թեմաներ հորինել, որ զրույցը շարունակվի: 
Ամենամյա մեր հանդիպումները միայն մի բանով էին իրարից տարբերվում. գնալով պակասում էին ներկաները, որովհետև գնալով շատանում էին Հայաստանից գնացողները: Մեր հանդիպման վեցերորդ տարում արդեն տասնվեցիցս ընդամենը չորսով էինք մնացել Հայաստանում` Անահիտը, Տիգրանը, Աշոտը և ես: Եվրոպաներից ու Ամերիկաներից գրում էին մեր համակուրսեցիներն, ասում էին` դուք էլ եկեք, ի՞նչ եք կորցրել Հայաստանում: Անահիտը պատասխանում էր, որ ծնողները ծեր են, չի կարող նրանց մենակ թողնել: Տիգրանն արդեն զզվել էր ամեն ինչից ու պատրաստվում էր Կանադա մեկնել. յոթերորդ տարում ինքն էլ չի լինի: Աշոտը կուրորեն սիրում էր Հայաստանը և հավատում էր, որ ինչ-որ բան կարող է փոխել, չնայած բոլորիցս վատ պայմաններում ինքն էր ապրում: Իսկ ես կյանքիցս գոհ էի. ունեի լավ վարձատրվող աշխատանք, մեկ-երկու տարին մեկ մի քանի ամսով գործուղվում էի արտասահման, ապրում էի առանձին: Մի խոսքով, խելքս չէի թռցրել, որ անհոգս-անդարդ կյանքս ռիսկի տակ դնեի:  
Բայց մեր վեցերորդ հանդիպմանը հինգով էինք: Հուլիսի 29-ին Աշոտը հերթով զանգեց բոլորիս ու հարցրեց` կլինի՞ Գագոն էլ գա: Գագոն մեր համակուրսեցին է եղել, բայց վարձը չտալու պատճառով առաջին կուրսից հետո դուրս է մնացել: Գնացել բանակ, վերադարձել, ուսումը շարունակել է, ավարտել է մեզնից երկու տարի հետո: Մեր խմբից միայն Աշոտն էր, որ Գագոյի հետ կապը պահպանել էր, դեռ լավ էլ մտերիմ էին, իրարից տեղյակ: Ու երբ զանգեց, հարցրեց ընկերոջը հետը բերելու մասին, մեզնից ոչ ոք չառարկեց: Ավելին` ուրախ էինք, որ Գագոյին էսքան տարի հետո նորից պիտի տեսնեինք: Բացի դրանից, էդքան քիչ չէինք երևա, տխուր չէր լինի:
Հավաքվեցինք Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի մոտ ու զարմանալիորեն հավաքվեցինք ընդամենը հինգ րոպեում. էլ ստիպված չեղանք ամբողջ կես ժամ մեկ-երկու ուշացողների սպասել: Չգիտեմ` ավելի պարտաճանա՞չ էինք դարձել, թե՞ ուշացողներն էին Հայաստանից գնացել:
-	Ու՞ր գնանք,- հարցրեց Աշոտը:
Մեր հինգ հանդիպումներից չորսը Վեսթում են անցել, մեկը` Այրիշում, որովհետև կարծում էինք, որ տեղի փոփոխությունը բովանդակության փոփոխություն էլ կբերի, բայց պարզվեց, որ Վեսթը հեչ էլ մեղավոր չէր, որ մենք խոսելու ուրիշ թեմա չունեինք:
-	Տեխա՞ս,- առաջարկեցի:
-	Էդ ի՞նչ ա,- հարցրեց Գագոն,- էկեք Փարվանա գնանք:
Ես ու Անահիտը նայեցինք իրար, Տիգրանը ցնցվեց, իսկ Աշոտն անհանգիստ շարժում արեց:
-	Չէ, Գագ, արի էս անգամ Տեխաս գնանք: Փարվանան թող մնա մյուս անգամ,- առաջարկեց Աշոտը:
Բոլորս թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցինք ու շարժվեցինք դեպի Տեխաս:
Դռան զանգը տվեցի ու դուռը բացող բարմենուհուն ասացի` եկել ենք: 
-	Քանի՞ հոգով եք,- հարցրեց:
-	Հինգ,- պատասխանեցի:
Սկսեցինք հերթով ներս մտնել ու առաջանալ դեպի ազատ սեղաններից մեկը: Դռնով վերջինն անցավ Գագոն: Մատուցողուհին ակնթարթային հայացք գցեց վրան ու արտաբերեց.
-	Կներեք, տեղ չունենք:
Կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամն էր, որ Տեխասի ֆեյս քընթրոլը չանցա: Լեզուս կծեցի ու հասկացա, որ դժվար երեկո է լինելու, բայց սպասեցի, թե ընկերներս ինչ կառաջարկեն:
-	Էկեք Անանուն փաբ գնանք,- առաջարկեց Աշոտը
-	Գնանք, վաղուց էնտեղ չեմ եղել,- համաձայնեց Անահիտը:
Անանուն փաբում չկարողացան ասել, որ տեղ չկա, որովհետև բոլոր սեղաններն ազատ էին, բացի մի անկյունում ինչ-որ առիթով հավաքված ինը-տասը երիտասարդներից, որոնք, ինչպես հետո իմացանք, ծնունդ էին նշում: Մտնելու պահին Փինք Ֆլոյդ էր հնչում, ու երբ մատուցողուհին մոտեցավ պատվերներ վերցնելու, Գագոն միանգամից վրա բերեց.
-	Քուր ջան, ինչ կլինի, էս երաժշտությունը ցածրացրու:
-	Մեզ մոտ շատ լավ երաժշտություն է հնչում,- հայտարարեց զարմացած մատուցողուհին:
Եկան գարեջրի առաջին շշերը: Սկսվեցին առաջին պատմությունները:
-	Հիշու՞մ ես Ասատրյանին, որ մի անգամ երկու գալստուկ կապած դասի էկավ: Որ շուռ էկավ, գրատախտակին բան գրելու, երկրորդն էլ էրևաց, ու ուշքներս ծիծաղից գնաց:
-	Բա Գևորգյա՞նը: Ո՜նց էր ոտը ոտին գցում ու ծխում սաղ վախտ: Տեսնես` հլը սա՞ղ ա:
-	Հա, էն օրը տեսել եմ. առաջվա ծիտն ա, հեչ չես ասի, որ հեսա ութսուն տարեկան կդառնա:
-	Լուրջ, էդքան կա՞: Ես իրան հիսունից ավել չէի տա:
-	Հա, հաստատ բան եմ ասում: Իրա թոռան հետ եմ աշխատում, ինքն էլ ա իրա տատով հպարտանում:

Երաժշտությունը փոխվեց պարայինի: Կողքի սեղանի աղջիկները վեր կացան, սկսեցին կոտրատվելով պարել: Գագոն չէր մասնակցում մեր զրույցին: Աչքերը չռած նայում էր պարող աղջիկներին:
-	Գագ, տենց մի նայի, մի մոռացի, որ ընկերուհի ունես,- փորձեց սաստել Աշոտը:
-	Լու՞րջ,- զարմացավ Անահիտը` ուրախանալով, որ խոսակցության նոր թեմա կբացվի. մենք բոլորս ոչ միայն ամուրի էինք, այլ երդվյալ սինգըլներ, ու մինչև հիմա ոչ մի սիրային պատմություն ոչ մեկիցս չէինք լսել:
Լսելով, որ Գագոն ընկերուհի ունի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ուրիշ աղջիկների վրա է կենտրոնացել, թարս նայեցի:
-	Քեզ ի՞նչ էղավ, Մար,- Գագոն վախեցել էր հայացքիցս:
-	Որ ընկերուհի ունես, ի՞նչ ես տենց վավաշոտ նայում էդ աղջիկներին:
-	Էդ չի խանգարում: Էսօր մեկին կպցնելու եմ:
Աղջիկները շարունակում էին կոտրատվել: Նրանցից երկուսն արդեն գրկախառնված էին պարում:
-	Սրանք հաստատ լեզբի են,- որոշեց Տիգրանը:
-	Ճարներն ի՞նչ: Որ սենց խիար տղերքով շրջապատված լինեն, տենց էլ կլինի:
Սեղանի շուրջ հավաքված տղաներն իրենց աթոռներին փռված Գագոյից ոչ պակաս վավաշոտ հայացքներով նայում էին պարող աղջիկներին:
-	Հլը ուշադիր. իրանցից ամեն մեկը մի տղու համար ա կոտրատվում,- նկատեց Անահիտը:
Իրոք, աղջիկներից ամեն մեկն աչքի տակով մի տղայի էր նայում, իսկ նրանք տեղներից շարժվելու մտադրություն բնավ չէին ունեին:
Գարեջրի երկրորդ շշի հետ հայտարարեցի.
-	Որ Նիրվանա դնեն, ես էլ կպարեմ:
Գագոյի աչքերը կլորացան ու դուրս թռան: Ինչ-որ բան էր ուզում ասել, բայց էդ պահին Աշոտն առաջարկեց կենաց խմել, ու Գագոն ստիպված ասելիքը մեջը պահեց:
Կողքի սեղան տորթ բերեցին մոմերով:
-	Ան, լսել եմ գործից դուրս ես էկել:
-	Հա, բայց արդեն թազա գործ եմ ճարել, նենց որ էդքան էլ վատ չի:
Գագոն էլի բացակա էր:
-	Տիկ, բա դու ե՞րբ ես գնում:
-	Եթե սաղ լավ լինի, մինչև ձմեռ: Բանակիս հարցերը դեռ չեմ լուծել:
-	Ո՞նց, քեզ չէի՞ն ազատել:
-	Վերջնական չէ:
Մեկ էլ Գագոն նորից միացավ մեզ:
-	Անահիտ ու Մարի, ես ձեր մասին ուրիշ կարծիք ունեի: Չգիտեի, որ սենց տեղեր եք գալիս:
-	Ո՞նց տեղեր,- ծիծաղեցի:
-	Դե սենց էլի… ես ստեղ կգայի աղջիկ կպցնելու:
-	Արի գրազ գանք, որ քառասուն անգամ գաս ստեղ, քառասուն անգամն էլ մենակ դուրս կգաս,- առաջարկեց Աշոտը:
-	Կամ էլ երեսունիններորդ անգամ տղու հետ դուրս կգաս,- ծիծաղեց Տիգրանը:
Գագոն չլսելու տվեց:
-	Աղջկերք, դուք ստեղից դուրս գալուց հետո ուզող չեք ունենալու:
-	Արխային, ես տարին մեկ արտասահման եմ գնում: Նենց որ սենց թե նենց ուզող չեմ ունենա: 
Էծերս էկան ու որոշեցին Գագոյին ջղայնացնել: Մտածեցի` ամենաուժեղը շիշը ձեռքիս պարելը կլինի: Գնացի զուգարան, որպեսզի շպարս թարմացնեմ, ավելի թեթև մայկա հագնեմ, մազերս էլ թացացնեմ:  Հետո պիտի վերադառնայի, խնդրեի, որ Նիրվանայի Rape Me-ն միացնեն, վերցնեի գարեջրի շիշը ու գժված թռվռայի:
Լավ էր, որ զուգարանում մարդ չկար: Հանեցի տաք սվիտրս ու հագա մարմինս գրկող մայկաս, ներքև քաշեցի, որպեսզի կրծքերիս բացվածքը երևա: Կարմիր շրթներկ քսեցի: Մազերս թեթևակի թացացրեցի, որ պարելիս չշոգեմ: Այ Գագո, Գագո, դու հիմա կտեսնես: Երբ պարեմ, ու լոզերդ գնան, երբ ուշքի գաս, որ քո հեզիկ-նազիկ համակուրսեցին եմ, ոչ թե «կպցնելու աղջիկ», երբ չկողմնորոշվես՝ ինձ մոտենաս, թե չէ, էդ ժամանակ կիմանաս, թե ինչ է նշանակում ընկերուհուն դավաճանել կամ ինչ է նշանակում իմ մասին «ավելի լավ» կարծիք ունենալ:
Երբ դուրս եկա զուգարանից, Գագոն չկար, իսկ աղջիկները չէին պարում:
-	Էս ու՞ր ա Գագոն,- հարցրի:
-	Նեղացավ, գնաց դուրս 
-	Ինչու՞, ի՞նչ եք արել էդ խեղճին:
Ձայն չհանեցին: Գնացի դուրս, որ Գագոյին բերեմ: Դեռ մի քայլ էի արել, որ դուրս գամ փաբից, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ` ծառի տակ թաքնված Գագոն ինչ-որ մեկի հետ համբուրվում է: «Փաստորեն գրազը կրեց»,- մտածեցի ու թաքուն մոտեցա, որ տեսնեմ` պարողներից որ մեկը վերջը բաժին հասավ Գագոյին:
Եվս երկու քայլ, և նկատեցի, որ Գագոյի հետ համբուրվողը կողքի սեղանի սպիտակ շալվարով տղան էր, որն իր մյուս սեռակիցների պես աթոռին գամված նայում էր պարող աղջիկներին` այդպես էլ չմիանալով նրանց: 
***
Կարդաց էս պատմությունն ընկերներիցս մեկը: Կարդաց-կարդաց ու չհավատաց, ասաց՝ Գագոն տղու հետ չէր համբուրվի, օրալ սեքս՝ հա, բայց համբուրվել՝ երբեք: Երկնքից ընկավ երեք խնձոր: Մեկն էս պատմությունը հորինողին, մեկը Գագոյին, մյուսն էլ հավատացողին, որ Գագոն տղու հետ համբուրվեց:

----------

armen9494 (01.12.2012), Arpine (30.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), Chuk (29.11.2012), impression (26.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Mephistopheles (23.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Mr. Annoying (18.01.2016), Peace (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (24.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*12–րդ տարբերակ
Գետնահարկը*

Առաջինը Մերուժանն էր: Երբ նա սկսեց օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ մոտենալ արևելք նայող պատին և հանգամանորեն լիզել պատի ճաքերը, գործընկերներն սկսեցին անհանգստանալ: Մերուժանին մինչ այդ նույնիսկ պաղպաղակ լիզելուց չէին տեսել: Սկզբում բոլորը ծիծաղում էին: Քահ-քահ: Հետո երբ  հավատացին, որ Մերուժանը չի հիշում՝ ինչպես և ինչու է պատը լիզում, սկսեցին վախենալ նրա համար: Համոզեցին՝ գնաց բժշկի: Որոշ ստուգումներից հետո նա հայտարարվեց առողջ և ուղարկվեց տուն: Գործընկերները թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցին: Էլ ոչինչ չէր լիզում:
Անցավ մեկ շաբաթ: Լուսինեն ինչպես միշտ առաջիններից մեկը եկավ աշխատանքի այդ օրը: Իր սեղանին մոտենալիս Լուսինեն դանդաղեցրեց քայլերը: Օդի մեջ տարօրինակ զգացողություն էր տիրում: Հինգ քայլ հետո... Նաիրան, գործընկերուհիներից մեկը, գոտկատեղից ներքև մերկ, պատռտած վերնաշապիկով  ու արյան մեջ կորած, անբնական դիրքով պառկած էր՝ սառած հայացքը դեպի արևելք նայող պատը: Նրա պարանոցին սիրտ խառնելու չափ պարզ երևում էին արդեն սևացող մատնահետքերը: Լուսինեն փորձեց ճչալ, բայց ասես երազում՝ ձայն դուրս չեկավ կոկորդից: Միայն բերանն էր բաց՝ ու սարսափից աղճատված: Վարագույրի հետևում շողք էր երևում: Անհասկանալի ուժով մղված, շատ լավ գիտակցելով, որ չի ուզում տեսնել, թե ինչ է վարագույրի հետևում, Լուսինեն քայլեց դեպի պատուհանը: 
Չգիտես ինչու՝ ամենաշատը տպավորվեց Մերուժանի զոլավոր փողկապը: Պատուհանի վերևի բռնակից կապած, վիզը գրկած, կարմիր ու կապույտ զոլերով փողկապը, որի կապույտը շատ մոտ էր Մերուժանի դեմքի կապույտին: Լուսինեն մտածեց, որ գույները սազում են իրար ու վերջապես կարողացավ կոկորդի ճիչը դուրս բերել՝ իր վերջին հետևության անպատեհությունից ավելի, քան երկու դիակներից սարսափած:

_Քաղաքի մեծահարուստներից մեկին պատկանող շինության մասին շշուկները չէին դադարում: Մարդիկ համառորեն պնդում էին, որ երբ համարձակվում ես շենքին շատ մոտ քայլել, գետնահարկից ճիչեր ու տնքոցներ են լսվում: Ու մարդիկ գործի էին դնում իրենց երևակայությունը: Ասում էին, որ մեծահարուստը ամեն գիշեր քնելուց առաջ գետնահարկն է բերել տալիս  մի ընտանիք ու սպանում է ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամներին: Յուրաքանչյուրին մի առանձին ձևով: Մեկին կտրտում է կացնով՝ սկսած ձեռքի մատներից, մյուսին խեղդում ու եփում է եռացած ջրով լի կաթսայի մեջ, երրորդին, ասենք ընտանիքի հորը, ստիպում է բռնաբարել իր աղջկան և հետո սպանել նրան՝ կոկորդը կտրելով: Իսկ հետո նրանց բոլորին թաղում է գետնահարկի  բետոնե խորը ավազանի մեջ, որը արևելքին նայող պատի մոտ է փորված, իրար կողք շարելով դիակներն ու բետոնի նոր շերտ ավելացնելով: Տասից մեկին էլ կենդանի է թաղում: Ու մինչև հաջորդ գիշեր բետոնի այդ շերտը չորանում-քարանում է, քանի որ գետնահարկում դժոխքի ջերմաստիճանն է տիրում: Պարզ չէր, թե նման մանրամասները որտեղից են հայտնի քաղաքի բնակիչներին. չէ՞ որ գետնահարկից ոչ ոք կենդանի դուրս չէր գալիս ըստ շշուկների:

Փոքրիկ քաղաքի ամենահին բնակիչներից մեկը,Սերոբեն, ով երդվում էր, որ անգիր գիտի բոլոր հին բնակիչներին, մարդկանց ասում էր, որ մեծահարուստն իրականում Սպանդարամետ  աստվածն է, որ վերադարձել է մարդու կերպարանքով և հագեցնում է իր դարավոր քաղցը: Հետո նա ստիպված էր լինում բացատրել, թե ով է Սպանդարամետը և ընդհանրապես ինչպես կարող է բացի մարդկանց ճանաչած Աստծուց ուրիշ աստված լինել: Այն էլ արյունարբու ու մարդակեր: Սերոբեին ատեցին ու դադարեցին լսել:_

Հրատարակչության տնօրինությունը երեք տարի էր արդեն, որ աշխատակիցներին խոստանում էր տեղափոխվել նոր շենք, բայց խոստումը խոստում էր մնում: Ներկայիս շենքը, ճիշտ է վերանորոգած, բայց միևնույն է, շատ հին էր: Գետնահարկը, որում հրատարակչության տարածքն էր, վերջին մի քանի օրում,  ասես արագացված կադրերով, սկսել էր մաշվել: Իսկապես մաշվել: Պատերի ներկը քայքայվում էր, առաստաղից ժամը մեկ ծեփոններ էին կախվում ու ընկնում հատակին, համակարգիչների ու մարդկանց վրա: Բայց այս ամենը համարվել էր աշնան խոնավության հետ եկած երևույթ և գրեթե անուշադրության էր մատնվել՝ մինչև Մերուժանի ու Նաիրայի վախճանը: 
Փորձաքննությունը պարզել էր, որ Մերուժանը սպանելուց առաջ բռնաբարել է Նաիրային: Մերուժանը, որ ըստ բոլոր գործընկերների, աշխարհի ամենաբարի ու ամաչկոտ մարդն էր:

Ու Լուսինեն: Դեռ խելքի չեկած երկու գործընկերների հետ պատահածից, աշխատողներն սկսեցին նկատել Լուսինեի տարօրինակ պահվածքը: Նրան անընդհատ բռնացնում էին հայացքը հառած այն կետին, ուր այն օրն ընկած էր խոշտանգված Նաիրան: Պետք էր լինում մոտենալ ու դիպչել Լուսինեի ուսին, որովհետև պարզապես կանչելով նա խուլի պես արձագանք չէր տալիս: 
Հրատարակչությունում շշուկներ սկսվեցին հիմնարկը փակելու մասին: Աշխատողների մեծ մասը պարզապես հրաժարվում էր ներկայանալ՝ անգամ աշխատանքից զրկվելու սպառնալիքով: Բայց ոչինչ էապես չփոխվեց, մինչ մի առավոտ Անահիտը ներս մտնելով չգտավ Լուսինեին նույն տեղում, ուր նա նայում էր առանց հայացքը կտրելու: Նրա կոկորդի մեջ ցցված էին գրասենյակային երկու մատիտներ՝ ծայրերին վարդագույն կիսամաշ  ռետիններով:   

Միքայելը նորից զարթնեց նույն երազից: Շունչը դեռ չէր հերիքում, ինչպես երազում: Բետոնի հեղուկ զանգվածն ասես դեռ մարմնի վրա, աչքերի ու բերանի մեջ լիներ: Ու այն չորանում էր: Արագ, արագ: Աչքերն էլ չէր կարողանում փակել, մեջը լցված բետոնը չէր թողնում: 
Հեռախոսի զանգը փրկության ղողանջ թվաց; Նետեց իրեն հեռախոսի մոտ; 
- Ալո:
- Միքայել,- լսեց Անահիտի հիստերիկ ձայնը, - Լուսինեն... Լուսինեն... Լուսինեն...
Միքայելը լսափողը հեռու տարավ ականջից: Մի տոն էլ բարձր ու Անահիտին միայն չղջիկները կկարողանային լսել:

Միքայելը տենդագին արագությամբ փորփրում էր իր դարակը: Նյարդայնացած՝ եղածը շուռ տվեց բազմոցի վրա և սկսեց մի կողմ շպրտել այն ամենն ինչ իրեն պետք չէր: Վերջապես թղթերի կույտի տակ նշմարեց կարմիր, մաշված կազմով տետրը: Վերցրեց և սկսեց դողացող մատներով թերթել: Գտավ իր փնտրած էջը: Վերջին էջը, որից հետո սկսվում էին դատարկ թերթերը:

“Դժոխքն ավելի քան իրական է: Սպանդարամետը վերադարձել է: Նա քաղցած է:  Մարդկանց հոգիները բանտված են քարե դարակներում: Նրանց ճիչն ու ոսկորները հալվում են դժոխքի կրակում: Արևելք նայող պատի մեջ թույն կա: Կաթիլ-կաթիլ հավաքված են մարմիններից գողացած հոգիները: Եվ կրկնվելու է: Շրջանը լրանալուն պես կրկնվելու է: Կանցնի ուղիղ յոթանասունհինգ տարի, Սպանդարամետի զոհերի քանակով, ու նորից կսկսվի նույնը: Քաղցած չարիքը կսկսի խժռել մարդկանց: Տանջել, անասնացնել, մարդկային կերպարանքից զրկել ու խժռել...”

Միքայելն արագ բացեց կիսամաշ տետրի առաջին էջը: 

Օրագիր Սերոբեի
Անիծված մարգարեի և դժբախտ մարդու:

Երկրորդ տողն ուրիշ թանաքով էր գրված, հավանաբար ավելի ուշ էր ավելացվել:
Միքայելը կարդաց նաև քիչ առաջվա գրառման տակ դրված ամսաթիվը՝արդեն իմանալով, թե ինչ թիվ է տեսնելու: Գրառման թվականից անցել էր ուղիղ յոթանասունհինգ տարի:

Միքայելն այդ օրագիրը գտել էր քաղաքային գրադարանի արխիվներից մեկում, փոշու կեսդարյա շերտի տակ ծածկված և անհասկանալի մղումով արել էր իր կյանքի առաջին և վերջին գողությունը: Պարզապես չէր կարողացել օրագիրը թողնել այնտեղ, փոշիների մեջ, մոռացված ու արհամարհված: Սերոբեի մտքերը կարդացել էր մի գիշերում, կուլ տալով ամեն մի բառը, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում այն դարձել էր իր գրադարանի մի սովորական մասը: Մոռացվել էր:

Հրատարակչության տնօրենն ուշադիր լսեց Միքայելի պատմածը, բայց վերջում չկարողացավ զսպել ժպիտը:
- Միքայել, Սերոբեի մասին ես վաղուց գիտեմ. քաղաքի ամենահայտնի գիժն է համարվել: Այդ պատմությունից էլ եմ տեղյակ: Անհետացած մարդկանց մասին ու դրա շուրջ հյուսված լեգենդների: Ու ես համամիտ եմ, որ մեր հիմնարկն աշխատողների համար երբեմն դժոխքի է վերածվում, բայց արի մեզ չկորցնենք, լա՞վ:
- Ինչպես Մերուժա՞նն էր իրեն կորցրել: Լուսինե՞ն, Նաիրա՞ն Ես համաձայն եմ:
Տնօրենը մռայլվեց:
- Ի՞նչ է ուզածդ:
- Ստուգել, ընդամենը ստուգել ու համոզվել:
- Ախր ես չեմ կարող հիմնարկի հատակը փորել քեզ համար, Միքայել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, թե ինչ ես ուզում: 
- Դուք ոչ մի բան էլ մի փորեք, փորող կգտնվի: 
- Դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ուզում ես ճիշտը փորել:
Միքայելը զարմացած նայեց: 
- Բա էլ ինչու՞ եմ ձեզ հետ խոսում:
- Լավ: Ես քեզ կզանգեմ երեկոյան:
Միքայելը սպասողական նայեց:
- Փորողն իմ կողմից,- տնօրենը լայն ժպտաց:

Աղմուկը դեռ դրսից լսեց: Միքայելը երբեք այդքան ուշ ժամի չէր եղել հրատարակչությունում: Տարօրինակ էր ու անսովոր: Կամ գուցե պատճառն իր ընկերների չարագույժ մահերն էին: Միքայելին վերջինն ավելի հավանական թվաց: 
Արևելքին նայող պատը և այդ տարածքում դրված ամեն ինչը ծածկված էր փոշու հաստ շերտով:  Երկու տղամարդ, երկաթե բրիչներով զինված, հայացքները գետնից չկտրելով քանդում էին հիմնարկի հատակը: Սկզբում Միքայելին թվաց, թե նրանցից մեկը շատ ցածրահասակ է, բայց մոտենալով հասկացավ, որ պարզապես ավելի ներքև է կանգնած, իր իսկ փորած փոսի մեջ: Տնօրենը Միքայելի գրասեղանի մոտ նստած ծխում էր: Միքայելը քայլեց դեպի իր սեղանը՝ մտքում նյարդայնանալով, որ տնօրենը սիգարետի մոխիրը թափ է տալիս ուղիղ իր ստեղնաշարին:
Տնօրենը գլխով ցույց տվեց սեղանի մոտ դրված աթոռը՝ հրավիրելով նստել: 
- Գո՞հ ես: Փորում են:
- Շնորհակալ եմ:
- Տղաները հենց մի տեղ հասնեն, մեզ տեղյակ կպահեն: Օրագիրը բերե՞լ ես:
Միքայելը բաճկոնի գրպանից հանեց կարմիր կազմով օրագիրը, մեկնեց տնօրնեին, հետո փոքր-ինչ մտածելուց հետո հանեց բաճկոնը և դրեց իր մեջքի հետևը: Շոգում էր:
Տնօրենը մի երկու էջ թերթեց, ժպտալով կարդաց մի քանի նախադասություն և փակելով օրագիրը անփույթ նետեց սեղանին:
- Սերոբե, Սերոբե...
Միքայելն զգաց, որ չնայած տաքությունից խտացող օդին, իր ճակատից դեպի աչքերը սողացող քրտինքը սառույցի պես սառն է:
- Դե դու գիտես, - տնօրենը ժպտում էր:

Միքայելի վերջին ճիչը, խառնվելով բերանը լցվող հեղուկ բետոնի հետ, վերածվեց անորոշ խռխռոցի: 
“Հիմա կզարթնեմ, հիմա կզարթնեմ, հիմա կզարթնեմ...”

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Chilly (27.11.2012), Chuk (30.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Rammstein (30.11.2012), Ruby Rue (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Stress (28.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*13–րդ տարբերակ
Ատունեի կործանումը*

Լեռնային խորխորատում հսկա մի ծառ կար՝ Ատունեն: Նրա խավարի պես սև ճյուղերին այլևս կանաչ տերևներ չէին աճում: Մռայլ անշնչությունը տարածվում էր ծառի շուրջն ամենուր, բայց երբեմն այնտեղ կարմիր, գեղեցիկ ծաղիկներ էին հայտնվում: Այդ ծաղիկները հողի սրտից չէ, որ բարձրանում էին, դրանք որպես զոհաբերություն անմատչելի լեռներում ապրող Կարմիր Արծվի ցեղախումբն էր բերում: Նրանց պաշտամունքի առարկան էր Ատունեն: Ծառի խոռոչները` նման խոժոռ աչքերի, ներկել էին կարմիր դեռ նրանց հինավուրց նախնիները, և ցեղախումբը սկսել էր պաշտել կարմիրը: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հայտնվում էր ցեղախմբից մեկը և նվիրական ցանկություն հայտնում. հնչում էին անհեթեթ կամ նվիրական ցանկություններ, հնչում էին անգամ անասելի չար ցանկություններ, բայց զոհաբերությունից հետո Ատունեն իրականացնում էր մարդկանց ցանկությունները: Միայն թե, քմահաճ էր Ատունեն ու օրհասական պահերին լքում էր նրանց:
Վաղ առավոտյան Ատունեի առաջ հայտնվեցին ամենագեղեցիկ ծաղիկները: Մի աղջիկ ծնկի իջավ և խնդրեց.
-	Փրկի՛ր, հզո՛ր Ատունե, Կարմիր Արծվի ցեղախմբին սպանող ծարավից: 
Երբ աղջիկը մանուկների կացարանից տեղափոխվեց մեծերի գետնափոր տնակը, նրան նոր անուն տվեցին: Կարմիր վարսերի պատճառով աղջկան Ատունե էին անվանում, բայց չարացած աստվածուհին չհանդուրժեց, որ իր անունով կոչեն մահկանացույի ու որպես պատիժ երաշտ ուղարկեց նրա աշխարհ: Կարմրահեր աղջիկը եկել էր՝ խնդրելու, որ Ատունեն գթա մարդկանց: Հուսահատված նա շշնջում էր
-	Ես համաձայն եմ կրել հինավուրց պատիժը՝ մնալ առանց անուն և մինչև կյանքիս վերջին օրերը ապրել մանուկների կացարանում, միայն թե, Ատունե, գթա մարդկանց: 
Աղջիկը հավատում էր, որ մռայլ աստվածությունը կլսի իրեն` դրա համար ինքը չափազանց թանկ գին էր վճարում: Բայց երեկոյան, երբ նա վերադարձավ կացարան, այնտեղ մարդիկ դեռ տոչորվում էին: Մարեց հավատը հին աստվածության նկատմամբ: Ատելությունը շանթեց սիրտը, և աչքերում ցոլացին ջինջ արտասուքներ: Նա սլացավ հեռու` չարությամբ մտածելով այն ատելի անվան մասին, որ տվել էին իրեն: 
Գիշերը մտամոլոր դեգերումները նրան կրկին տարան ծառի մոտ: Այրվող աչքերը հառված էին ծառին: Աղջկա հայացքում վայրի կայծեր էին հուրհրում, իսկ Ատունե աստվածուհու կարմիր աչքերը քարացած անտարբերությամբ էին նայում հուսահատ աղջկան: 
-	Հզոր աստվածուհի ես դու, Ատունե, բայց մարդիկ նույնպես ուժ ունեն, ունեն կյանքի ծարավ, մինչդեռ դու ստիպում ես նրանց տոչորվել, իսկ դա սխալ է, վատ է - ասում էր աղջիկը հին աստվածությանը:
Ատունե աստվածուհու քարացած աչքերը նույն անտարբերությամբ էին նայում վրդովված աղջկան: 
-	Մի լռիր, Ատունե, ես քեզնից չեմ վախենում, դու ենթարկվում ես համընդհանուր ոգուն, գիշերհավասարին նա հառնել է իմ դեմ երազում: Այն երազում իմ նա քեզ նման չէր, նման էր մարդկանց, ուրեմն մեզ ավելի է սիրում, ուրեմն դու պարտավոր ես ենթարկվել, պարտավոր ես փրկել մեռնող ցեղին, այլապես կգա Նրա պատիժն ու այնժամ ինքդ քեզ անգամ փրկել ի զորու չես լինի,- անիմաստ մերթ հորդորում էր, մերթ սպառնում աղջիկը մունջ ծառին: 
Բայց Ատունեն չէր լսում նրան: Աղջիկն, արհամարհելով ուժգին քամու սառը պոռթկումները, կանգնել էր Ատունեի առաջ և իր ցեղի հանդեպ տածած սիրուց ուժ առած հրամայում էր Ատունեին փրկել բոլորին: Պառավ Ատունեն կուչ էր գալիս քամու ապտակներից, հոգնած ճռնչում ու չարությամբ քրքջում աղջկա պարզունակ բարության վրա: Աղջիկն այդ պահին բարի և ահեղ էր, Ատունեն թույլ էր ու չար: Եվ հանկարծ աղջիկը հասկացավ, որ  իր համար Ատունեն այլևս պաշտամունքի առարկա չէ, այլ չորացած, ներկված մի ծառ, որի ոգին` մի պառավ խաբեբա, վախենում էր մահից և հզորության միֆ էր ստեղծել` խաբելով Կարմիր Արծվի ցեղախմբին: Հիասթափված աղջիկը ցանկանում էր ոչնչացնել մահասփյուռ ծառն ու նրա հետ՝ մարդկանց կաշկանդող անհեթեթ սնահավատությունը: Նա վազեց կրակ հայթայթելու, բայց երբ բարձրացավ ժայռի գագաթը, որի մյուս կողմում ցեղախումբն էր, անսպասելի որոտից քարացավ: Հաղթահարելով սարսափը` նա ետ նայեց և տեսավ այրվող Ատունեին: Համընդհանուր ոգին, որ ավելի հզոր և բարի էր, պատժել էր չար ծառին: Խավարում վիթխարի խաույկի պես մոխրանում էր Ատունեն: 
Այս լուրը նա առաջինը տարավ, բայց նրան չհավատացին, և ցեղախմբի ավագները ցանկացան սեփական աչքերով տեսնել սարսափելի հրաշքը: Վերադառնալով` նրանք աղջկան մեղադրեցին: 
- Աստվածասպան, - հնչեցին վախվորած շշուկներ ցեղախմբում:
Աղջիկը չարդարացավ, բայց սկսեց մտածել, որ իր ատելությունն էր շանթի վերածված այրել ծառը: Սկզբում նրան ցանկանում էին հեռացնել ցեղախմբից, բայց, վախենալով Ատունեի զայրույթից, որոշեցին նրան արժանացնել նույն վախճանին և հանձնել կրակին` այրվող Ատունեից վերցված խանձողով: Աղջիկը սարսափած էր, բայց հավաքեց իր ողջ արիությունը, անտարբեր մոտեցավ խռիվին, մի թեթև թռիչքով բարձրացավ վեր և սահուն նստեց ճյուղերի վրա: 
-	Ես  պատրաստ եմ մեռնել, չա՛ր աստվածություն: Համընդհանուր ոգին ինձ իր մոտ կտանի, իսկ քեզ մեկընդմիշտ կկլանի մահվան ամպը: Իմ կյանքը ես կդնեմ զոհասեղանի ու իմ մահը քո անեծքից հզոր կլինի, ինչպես հզոր էր իմ զայրույթը քո կյանքից, - շշնջում էին նրա գունատ շուրթերը: 
Նա հավատացնում էր իրեն, որ չի վախենում, բայց երբ խռիվը բոցավառվեց, սարսափի մի խուլ ճիչ թռավ շուրթերից, և նա ուշաթափ ընկավ: 
Անձրևի սառը կաթիլները նրան ուշքի բերեցին: Աղջիկը մի պահ էր միայն մնացել ուշաթափ, բայց այդ ակնթարթն էլ բավական էր, որ համընդհանուր ոգին տեղատարափ անձրևով հանգցներ խարույկը: Ցեղախմբում հավատացին, որ Ատունեն ներել է նրան: Մարդիկ հեղեղի պես սլացան խորխորատ: Նրանց հետևից դանդաղ, գլխիկոր  քայլում էր և աղջիկը: Նրան թվում էր, թե կտեսնի վերածնված, չար Ատունեին, սակայն ծառը վաղուց մոխրացել էր, իսկ անձրևը` որպես անսանձ հեղեղ, նրա խղճուկ մնացորդները քշում էր հեռու` խառնելով արթնացած գետին: 
Աղջկա ներսում իրարամերժ վախեր կային. նա մերթ իր հորինած համընդհանուր ոգուն էր հավատում, մերթ չար Ատունեի աստվածային զորությանը, այժմ նրա ներսում մի ուրիշ պաշտամունք էր գոյանում: 
Բլրի գագաթից խիզախ աղջիկը արհամարանքով էր նայում ծառի վերջին բեկորներին, հիասթափված նայում էր բլրի շուրջ խռնված մարդկանց, որոնք վախվորած, բայց հիացմունքով լի հայացքները հառել էին նրան: Ատունեի կործանումից հետո փշրվել էր հին պաշտամունքը, հիմա նրանց պաշտամունքի առարկան այդ աղջիկն էր: Աղջկան ինչ որ մեկն Ատունե անվանեց, բայց նա զզվանքով հրաժարվեց հին աստվածության անունից: Ցեղախումբը ծնկի իջավ հրահեր աղջկա առաջ` երկրպագելով նրան:
Մի ժամանակ աղջիկը հավատում էր իր իսկ հորինած համընդհանուր  ոգուն, սակայն թախիծով մտածում էր, որ երբեք մարդիկ նրան չեն ճանաչի, չեն տեսնի ու հավիտյան կպաշտեն հորինած աստվածների:
Միայն մի պահ աջիկը սկսեց հասկանալ մարդկային կամքի ու հավատի զորությունը, մի պահ միայն աղջիկը հեռավոր կերպով մոտեցավ մարդկային ներուժի գիտակցմանը:
Այժմ նա հավատում էր, որ ինքն է մեծագույն զորության կրողը, նա հավատում էր, որ իր կամքով ի զորու է աշխարհը փոխել, նա իրեն էր դարձնում իր իսկ պաշտամունքի առարկան ու չէր նկատում, թե ինչպես է քայլում Ատունեի հետքերով՝ հռչակելով ինքն իրեն աստվածուհի…

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Stress (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*14–րդ տարբերակ
Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները*

Հայտնվում է Առաքյալը՝ բերնով
փրփրակալած ու դեմքով ջղաձիգ,
եւ ասում. «Ամեն ինչ այս մեռնող
ներքեւում նման է վերեւում եղածին»…

Ա.Եփրեմյան

Հարևանի դուռն  իրենց համար փակ սահմանն էր: Թե ինչու, գոնե տան փոքրերի համար այդ թեման փակ էր, ինչպես հարևանի դուռն ու սահմանը: Ուրախության, թե վշտի առիթներ որպես այդպիսին չէին եղել, հանդիպումներ չէին լինում, որպեսզի վերջապես հալչեր երեխաների համար խորհրդավոր սառույցը: Չէր եղել կամ չէին ուզեցել, որ լինի: 

Ամանորի համընդհանուր այցելություններն էլ շենքում շրջանցել էին երկու ընտանիքներին: Նրանք այսինչի տուն գնալուց առաջ`նախ ճշտում էին կոդ-հարցադրմամբ` Եկել ե'ն: Իրենց մեծերն էլ, թե` գնացե'լ են…երկուսն էլ ճշտում էին, առանձնահատուկ զգուշավորությամբ, թեև տարիների ընթացքում, անհաշտության դեպքում բավականին նախանձելի փոխհամաձայնությամբ անխախտ կազմել էին չեզոք կողմերի այցելությունների ժամանակացույցը: Անգիր գիտեին ժամանումն ու մեկնումը: Կենացների հերթագայությունը: Իրար մերժելով հաստատում էին իրենց իսկ գործողությունների օրինաչափությունը: Իրարից հեռանալով ավելի շատ էին մոտեցել իրար, ավելի մերձ ու ճանաչող էին դարձել: 

Պատշգամբում նստած, սրճելիս, թերթ կարդալիս ու մեկ այլ բանով զբաղվելիս անգամ տարբերում էին նրանց ընտանիքի անդամներին` անտես, ոտնաձայներով, օծանելիքի հոտով…Սահմանապահի լսողություն ու ամենատեսություն ունեին, հոտառությունն անխաբելի էր ու դիպուկ: Անգիր գիտեին նախասիրություններն ու հակակրանքները: Դե արի ասա, որ փակ էին միմյանց հանդեպ: Դե արի ու ասա սահմանաբաժան համակեցության մարդիկ էին:

Դրան վարժվում էին նաև երեխաները, ակամայից, առանց հատուկ կողմնորոշման: Լուռ գաղափարախոսությամբ: Երևի այդպես է աշխարհիս օրենքը կամ դրանով է արդարացվում անօրենությունը: Սրանք ոչ այն է պատերազմում, ոչ այն է` հանդուրժում էին միմյանց: 

Մի օր այդուհանդերձ ամեն ինչ խառնվեց: Արամը դասերից հետո գերհոգնածության պատճառով սովորականի պես չհետախուզեց իրենց շքամուտքի վերելակում մարդ կա, թե ոչ: Անծանոթ մարդու, չէ, անծանոթ վերարկուի հետևից ինքն էլ խցկվեց վերելակի մեջ ու հարցրեց.

- Որ հարկ եք գնում…

Անծանոթ վերարկուով տղամարդը ծանոթ դեմքով, աչքերով, հոտով լցվեց Արամի հայացքի մեջ:

- Յոթերորդ…

Ալկոհոլի հոտ առավ: Չնահանջեց սահմանապահի պես ու սեղմեց կոճակը: Առաջին անգամ ներքևից վերև տանող վերելակի երթուղին երկար թվաց սովորականից: Էս ինչու է այսքան դանդաղ աշխատում: Մտքում էր ասել: Հիմա սկսեց կասկածել: Իսկ եթե բարձրաձայնել է: Ու հարևանն էլ հասկացել է ակնարկը անհամատեղելի ճամփընկերոջ մասին:  

Հարևանի նոր վերարկուն էր շեղել կրտսեր սահմանապահի նշանառությունը: Ձախողել էր հմուտ որսորդ, քաջարի զինվոր դառնալու հեռանկարը: Թեպետ ոչ ոք չէր էլ պարտադրել իրեն նման առաքելություն ստանձնել: Ինքնահռչակ դրույթ էր, ընտանեկան սահմանադրություն…

Փակ սահմանի կենվորը հանկարծակի գունատվեց: Հենվեց վերելակապատին: Ձեռքերը դողում էին. փորձում էր ծոցագրպանից ինչ-որ բան հանել, չէր ստացվում, դրանից ավելի էր նյարդայնանում: Ի վերջո հաջողեց հանել վալյերանկայի սրվակն ու մի քանի դեղին հաբ հանելով` արագորեն կուլ տվեց դրանք: Դարձյալ թույլ էր ու անօգնական: Խփված, խոցված որսազոհի էր նման: Ինքն էլ տանուլ էր տվել: Խորամանկ աղվեսը զույգ ոտքով է թակարդն ընկնում: Հիշեց մեկ օր առաջ դպրոցատարիք աղջկա բարձրաձայն ընթերցանությունը: Ասույթներ էին հանձնարարել: Այդ մեկը հատկապես տպավորվել էր: Ու ահա…տեսության առարկայացումը:  

…Վերելակի դռները բացվեցին: Երկուսն էլ դուրս չեկան: Ամեն մեկը դրա համար սեփական ու հիմնավոր պատճառներ ուներ: Երկուսն էլ սահմանախախտի երկչոտությամբ սպասում էին պատժին: Դռները փակվեցին: Վտանգն ու մտավախությունն առավել սաստկացավ: Եթե վերելակը կանչեն ու միասին բռնացնեն: Չէ, դա ավելի ստորացուցիչ է: Լիակատար պարտություն: Ըստ իրադրության երկուսն էլ պարտված էին: Ինքն ավելի խոցված է: Չի կարող շարժվել. սրտի նոպա ունի հավանաբար: Արամը սեղմում է կոճակը. սիրտ ունի հաստա’տ…Պետք է փրկել կամ փրկվել: Ի’նչ տարբերություն:

Դռների բացվելուն պես տղան առաջինը դուրս եկավ ու միանգամից տնտղեց միջանցքը: Կատուն խոշոր աչքերով սևեռուն նայեց նրան: Առաջին հայացքը պետք է ընդունել պատվով: Ուզում էր առաջանալ դեպի իրենց տան դուռը, մեջքին զգաց նրա անհույս հայացքը…Ինքնաբերաբար ետ է գնաց ու ոտքը խցկեց փակվող կիսադռների արանքը: Ոտքը ցավեց: Անսովոր իրավիճակում ակամայից ստացած առաջին ցավը պետք է պատվով տանել` մտածեց Արամը: 

Հարևանը բռնեց իր ձեռքը, հենվեց նրան ու չանցնող կասկածանքով քայլ առ քայլ շարունակեց դանդաղընթաց, երկար ու ճնշող ճանապարհը: Սահմանը հարաբերական անդորրի մեջ է: Կատուն շարունակում է նայել`լուռ, ճնշող հայացքով:    

Հասան սահմանին: Արամը ձգվեց: Պետք է անպայման ետ դառնալ: Առաքելությունն անսահմանափակ չէ: Ու'մ առաքելությունը…

Մահմեդականի համար սահմանաբաժան կա. ջիհադն է` քրիստոսի սերնդին հայտարարված պատերազմը: Կրո'ն է, թե' սահմանափակ պատասխանատվությամբ հավատամք: Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան ինքնին առաքյալ է` անսահման սիրով ու ներումնահայց: Նրան խփում են, անիծում, սա մյուս այտն է դեմ տալիս, ներում է…Նա սահմաններ չունի, նրա հայրենիքը մեկը չէ, նա մեկ հայրենիքի առաքյալ չէ: Սերն ու ներումը ջնջում են հողեղեն սահմաններն ու քրիստոնյաին գցում մոլորության, թե ազատության մեջ, այլ սահմանագծեր են նրա հոգևոր քարտեզագրքին: Ու դրա համար սա հաճախ չի կարևորում աշխարհագրական սահմանները, բայց նաև թույլ չի տալիս իր հոգևոր աշխարհը ներխուժող ավերիչներին: Ուստի նրան հավասարապես ցավեցնում է օտար հողում իր հոգևոր հայրենիքի նշխարների պղծումը`խաչքարից մինչև օտարախոս զավակը…Համակեցությունը հոգևոր եզր է`կուզես սահմաններդ ընդարձակիր, կուզես բավարարվիր եղածով, հոգևոր սահմանի գիտակցումն է երկարանցիկ, եթե ոչ դժվարահաղթ ճանապարհ…Ներքուստ ինքնորոշվեցիր, արտաքին սահմանը դառնալու է կյանքային…Կյանքին պետք չէ լուրջ վերաբերել: Անիմաստ է: Իր մասին գիշեր ու տիվ մտածում ենք, ինքը` մեզ չի հիշում, մոռանում, ոտատակ է տալիս, ասես`չենք եղել, չենք լինելու…Այդպես է. ինչին լուրջ վերաբերեցիր, մտածեցիր, դառնում է քոնը: Մահն օրինակ: Լուրջ ենք, չէ'ընդունում, որ վախենում ենք, ու ի'նչ, գալիս ու պոկ չի գալիս մեզնից:     

Մինչ Արամը մտորում էր, հարևանը բոլորի աչքից արագորեն վրիպելու և իր տանը պատսպարվելու մտքից զորացած բացել էր իր տան դուռն ու տղային թևանցուկ երկար ու մթամած միջանցքով առաջացել հյուրասենյակ:

Շնորհակալությունը`ներս գնացած, հիվանդոտ աչքերն էին ու դրանց միահյուսում-ջղատ ծամածռումը շուրթերի վրա:

Շնորհակալությունը միասնական հանցանք-քաջության համար Արամի գլխի թեթև շարժումն էր ու ոտքի թաթերի վրա զգուշորեն հեռանալն`ասես պատերազմի ականապատ տարածքից: Ոչ պարտված, ոչ հաղթած ընդարմությունն էր շնորհակալությունը և դա փոխադարձ էր:

* * *
-Ծո, էդ հնճի չե'ք խոսա: Թե մտքներդ պղտոր է ու էս ճամփի լադոկների տակ ձեր կնիգ մարդերուն էք հիշե ` ձեզի ձեռնտու ձեվերով…

Զինվորական ՈՒԱԶ-ի մեջ ծխայրված դեմքով, մոլի ծխողի ծխախոտատուփի հանգույն անկանոն իրար կողքի մեկնված զինվորների մեջ ամենակրտսերն Արամն էր: Չծխված ծխախոտն էր ինքը. անցավ մտքով ու մտքում էլ ժպտաց:

-Մէ անեկդոտմ պադմեմ: Հայը, թուրքը, վրացին գիշերը կգնին թիփիյով ու ստիված քնին տեղըմ`պալադկի մեճը: Առավոդ զարթնին գը ամեն մեգն իր տեսած երազը կպադմե մյուսին: Աջակողմ պառգած հայը կսե`Երզիս ռուս ախչիկների հետ քեֆ կենեի, ըմբես լավ էր ու չսած: Ձախակողմ քնաձ վրացին էլ, թե` ես էլ ուկրաինացիքի հեդ էի ու էլի լավն էր: Ու ես ազերին, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս կպադմե, թե`երևի ցրդից էր, ինչ, սաղ գիշեր լիժա կքշեի…

Զինվորների փռթկոցի մեջ շատերին պատմածի բուն իմաստն այնքան էլ ընկալելի չէր, ուղղակի ծիծաղում էին, ծիծաղանկար ելք փնտրում համատարած տագնապից ու պատերազմի շուրջկալ վախից: Շատերն իրար նայելով կասկածում էին`մահն է արդյոք, նստել է ու նախապատրասում է, որ շատ մեծ ցավ չապրեն: Կողքինդ զինակիցդ է, թե մահվան սուրհանդակը, ապագ մեռնողը, մահից փրկողն ու մահացնողը միաժամանակ:

* * *
…Դիրքերում աննկարագրելի ցուրտ էր: Մորից ստացած քառածալ նամակը ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում բացել, կարդալ: Ատամներով մի կերպ, հոտոտելով, մոր հոտն առնելով, սուրբ նշխարի պես զգույշ ու ծիսական բացեց, հայացքով պարագրկեց տառերը, պատկերացրեց դրվագ առ դրվագ, թե ինչպես է թուղթ վերցրել (Արամիս ձեռագիրը լավն է), նստել ու ծնկներին դողդողալով, մի կողմից կուլ տալով արցունքը, մյուս կողմից թղթի վրայից մաքրել ծորացած արցունքամեռոնը, գրել է, չէ տառ տառ ասեղնագործել, հուլունքաշարել: Մոր նամակն ախր սովորական նամակ չէ, աշխարհի մայրական բոլոր նամակները…

Այդ նախադասությունը ծանր էր գրվել. զգաց ձեռագրից: Մատնվող ձեռագիր էր: Ծանր գրվածը ծանր էլ կարդացվեց: Ծանր էլ հասկացվեց: Չհասկացվեց: Դառն օղու պես չոր-չոր խրվեց կոկորդում, վառեց ներսն ու քայքայեց ամբողջությամբ: Արցունք չեղավ: Չեղավ կամ չդարձավ: Ցուրտ էր: Լիներ էլ`չէր երևալու, արցունքառում լաց չէր: Սովորական լաց չէր: Այդ լացը երբեք չէր լացվել: Ամեն լաց տարբեր է. առանց արցունքի լացն ամենաեղերականն է: 

Մայրն իր փոխարեն լացել էր: 
Ընկերները համերաշխ լռությամբ լացի դեմն առան ու մտքներում ամեն մեկն իր լացը լացեց:

* * * 
-Ես եմ գնալու,-հրամանատարին ի պատասխան ասաց Արամը:

-Այդ առաջադրանքի համար դու փորձ չունես:

-Կունենամ,-սեպեց կամակոր երեխայի պես:

Որոշված էր: Փորձն ինքը խաբուսիկ է միշտ: Քաջությունը միանգամյա չէ: Որ փորձես ու ասես քաջ եմ, վերջ: Քաջ եմ եղել, քաջություն եմ արել: Ամենօրյա ապացուցման առաքելություն է: Անսահման քաջություն է: Սահմանադրուժ ու սահմանապահ է միաժամանակ: 

-Ես միշտ սահմանապահ եմ եղել,-հայտարարեց ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ,-փոքրուց:

-Այ տղա միայն չասես, որ Աֆղանստանում կռվել ես,-առաջին անգամ կատակեց հրամանատարը:

-Իմ Աֆղանստանում`հա: Ամեն մեկն իր մարտադաշտն ունի:

-Պոետիս տեսեք: Գնա, գնա պատրաստվիր, համոզեցիր…

Հետո զարմանալիորեն փաղաքուշ, հայրաբար մոտեցավ ու պինդ հպեց կրծքին.դուխդ չգցես…Սրտառուչ էր: Հրամանատարի ու զինվորի սահման չկար: Իրար շատ էին պետք, անսահման նվիրում ու զորակցություն էր հարկավոր: Ամեն մեկին հրաժեշտ տալը մահվան դուռը ճամփելու պես էր: Ամեն առավոտ զարթնելն ու բարևելն էն աշխարհից հետ գալու հանգույն: Մահակռիվ էր ու կյանքի տնազ: 

_Շարունակությունը՝ հաջորդ գրառման մեջ_

----------


## Ուլուանա

_Սկիզբը՝ նախորդ գրառման մեջ_

* * *
Երբ վերջին կասկածը փարատվեց, որ մոլորվել է, դանդաղ առաջացավ դեպի անծանոթ տեղանքի ծառուտ հատվածը: Մարդկային բնազդ է: Պատսպարվել մի վայրում, որն ամենավտանգավորն է իրականում: Ծառ, մարդ, նկուղ`բոլորն էլ հասանելի, ենթադրելի գաղտնազերծելի: Գնաց գիտակցելով, բայց պաշտպանություն փնտրողի անհաղթահարելի մղումով: Քաջության համար վայրը կարևոր չէ: Այն որոշակի տեղանք-տարածություն չունի, արարմունք է`մի վայրում, ցանկացած տեղում: 

Մթի մեջ միանգամից տարբերեց իրեն նայող մարդկային, թե կենդանական հայացքը: Զգաց ներկայությունը: Մա'հն էր: Թե մահվան ուղարկածը: Կարևոր չէր:

Զենքն արդեն ձեռքում էր`պատրաստ կրակելու:

Մթության գրքից խախուտ էջի պես պոկվեց ու առաջն ընկավ ծերունին:

-Խնայիր, մի խփիր: Մի երկու ցախ եմ տանում, պառավս չմրսի:

Խոսող էջ էր`պատմության, խաղաղության մասին պատառոտված թղթի կտոր: Դեղին, ճմրթված թղթի մի հատվածին մահակնիք կար:

-Հեռու ես ապրում,-չիմացավ ինչ պատասխանի: 

-Մի կես ժամվա ճամփա է:

Լւոռ գնացին: Ինքը հետևից, ծերունի`առջևից: Նեղվում էր, իր կարգավիճակից, հետևից անզոր, անմեղ մարդուն ուղղորդելուց: Պատերազմից:

-Կաց,-դիմեց ծերունուն:

Հալիվորը չխոսեց: Կանգնեց: Մեռնելու ես`միանգամից մահացիր: Իրեն մտքում գոտեպնդեց ազերին: Հետո մտքին զուգահեռ նկատեց զինվորի`իրեն հավասարվելը:

- Ցախդ տուր ինձ,-վերցրեց կապոցն` առանց քաջության սեթևաթանքի:

Լուռ շարունակեցին գնալ:

-Նոր ես ռազմադաշտ եկել, հա'…

Ծերունին գլխի էր ընկել: Անփորձությունը կռահելի էր: Կանխատեսելի մարդը խոցելի է, բայց արդար է: Չիմանալին, անորոշելին մահն է իսկ: Քաջությունը ծերունու վրա փորձարկվելիքներից չէ: Քաջության թիրախն էլ մարդը չէ, եթե կուզեք: Մեկին խփել սպանելով չեն հերոսանում, անարդար, բռնի մահից փրկելն է հերոսությունը: Մարդեղեն, հողեղեն, սահմանային չէ քաջությունը:

Քաջության մասին խորհրդածությունն առաջինն էր, ինչպես պարտադրված պատերազմը: Դիրքերը, զինվորական մտքերը, հոր մահվան մասին մոր առաջին նամակը, ամեն ինչ առաջինն էր ու վերջինը գուցե: 

Ծերունու տանը ոչ մի արտառոց բան չկար: Սովորական բնակատեղի էր, գյուղական կահավորանքով, մարդա-անասնա համաբույրով, պլպլան սպասքով, պատին կախված մեծ գորգով`վրան նույն հայացքով, գործի համար նկարված-կյանքային հրատապ դեմքով,  հետմահու օգտագործվող հիշողություն-մասունք մեծադիր լուսանկարով:

Պառավը չկար: Հալիվորն այդ զգաց շեմքից առաջ գալուց հետո: Առանց ձայնի ու խոսակցության, առանց տեսնելու: Դիմավորվողի բնազդով: Առաջը չէր եկել ու ձեռքից վերցրել բեռը: Թե' տեսել էր մոտեցող զինվորին ու թաքնվել: Չէ: Իրեն հակադարձեց ծերունին: Ցախը տղայի ձեռքին էր ու օգնող զինվոր էր: Իրենց պաշտպանվելուն կոչված մի երկու զինվորացու եկան ու վերջին անգամ հոխորտացին`ինչ եք լռվել, մնացել, այ բիձեք: Հո այգում ոսկի չէք պահել: Հայը գալու է ու կոտորի ձեզ: Ոսկին էլ հետը տանի:

-Չէ,-լուրջ հանդիմանել էր ծերունին,-մեռնելու ենք` այստեղ կմեռնենք: Ուրիշ որտեղ գնանք: Ով ունենք, որ գնանք: Ինչու գնանք:

Բարձրաձայն չէր ասել, որ չի հավատում, որ հայը կգա ու կկոտորի իրեն: Ախր շրջկենտրոնում աշխատելուց հայի հետ է շփվել, հայի տուն է գնացել ու հյուր կանչել: Հաց են կիսել, հարսանիքի ու թաղման են մասնակցել: Միասին ապրել են ու միասին մեռել: Ինչու պիտի առանձին տեղ գնային ու այդպես չտրամաբանված մեռնեին:

Զինվորները կոպիտ-կոպիտ խոսել էին, բայց նստել տաք ճաշ էին կերել, մի երկու բաժակ օղի խմել: Այդ ընթացքում նրանցից մեկը հաշիշի ազդեցության տակ աչքը չէր կտրել պառավ կնոջ փարթամ կրծքերից, միտքը պղտորվել էր ու համոզել էր ընկերոջը, թե բա ցուրտ է, արի էսօր մնանք էս ծերուկների մոտ, համ էլ կպաշտպանենք: Մյուսը չէր համաձայնել, որովհետև հայի մոտալուտ գալուստն ու շնչառությունն էր զգացել մաշկով մեկ: Այդպես թողել գնացել էին, անպաշտպան թողնելով ու պարտք կատարածի պես նախազգուշացնելով: Գնացել էին`խաղաղության վերջին ծվենի վրա վերջին մարդուն հերոսացնելով: Ակամա: 
Հերոսը չի նախազգուշացնում. պարտքը կատարում է առանց բառերի, բառախաղի, առանց իր խոսքն ու գործը կշռել-ծախելու: Անում է լուռ`Արևի հանգույն` տեսանվելու անհրաժեշտությամբ, գնալիս, անէանալիս էլ` պարտքը կատարածի համեստությամբ:

Կնոջ սառած մարմինը երկուսով տարան այգու այն հատվածը, որը կարճ ժամանակում փորել էին: Շատ խորը փոս չէին արել, պարզապես մի կես մարդաբոյ, այնքան, որ կինը տեղավորվի ու հետո վրան ոչ մեծ թումբ գոյանա: Որ հողը վրան թեթև լինի: Թե չէ ասում են ու վրան եգիպտաբուրգեր ծանրացնում`դե արի ու հողի տակ, հանդերձյալախցում մի պատեպատվի: Դե արի ու մեռած տեղդ նորից մի մեռիր ու մահդ մի ապրիր: Մարդը տարօրինակ է, ապրելու ժամանակ կյանքն է ծանրացնում, մեռնելու ժամանակ`մահը:  

Լուսանում էր: Արևալույսը զորություն չուներ: Զորացնում էր լույսի երևումը, ներկայությունն իսկ: Գույնն էր փոխվում, պատկերն էր փոխվում, թե չէ նույն ցուրտն ու մահախուճապն էր: 
Կնոջը հողին հանձնելուց հետո ծերունին Արամին խնդրեց օգնել ու բացել մառանի դուռը, սառել չէր բացվում:

-Այնտեղ գինի ունեմ պահած, պառավիս ողորմաթասը խմեմ,-մի շնչով, ծերունական լացի պես արտաբերեց նա, հետո ուղղեց իրեն, -խմենք:

Բանալին տվեց Արամին: Առաջին անգամ ձեռքերը շփվեցին: Սառը զենքից ու փայտակույտից հետո մարդու էր կպնում: Մեռնող, թե սպանող մարդու: Կյանքը միակերպ սիրող ու մահը միանման ատող մարդու ձեռք: Խաղաղության հուսահատ ձեռք:

Երկուսն էլ վստահության կարիք ունեին: Սահմանախախտ վստահության: Մարդկային չգրված ու չորոշված սահմանադրության:

Մառանի դուռն իրոք լռվել, մնացել էր: Չհանձնվող մահ էր դուռը: Քաջին չէր ուզում ենթարկվել: Քրտինքի մեջ կորած փորձում էր ծերունու առաջադրանքը կատարել: Հետո հիշեց, որ զենքը չկա: Թողել է հալիվորի ոտքերի մոտ: Կասկածեց, բայց ետ չշրջվեց: Չի սպանի: Դիպուկ չի կարողանա կրակել: Ցուրտ է, մատները չեն ենթարկվի:  

Սպասեց, որ ծերունին համարձակություն գտնի ու սառած, դողացող ձեռքերում ավելի ամուր պահի զենքը:
- էխ, Թոֆիկ Մամեդով,-հառաչեց ծերունին,-դու մենակության բան չես…Մենությունը քոնը չի, այ քեֆչի հալիվոր: Ոչ մենությունն է քոնը, ոչ էլ անմահությունը: Էդ երկուսն էլ ամեծք են: Դու սովորական մարդ ես…

Այս ընթացքում Արամն անընդհատ փականի մեջ պտտեցնում էր բանալին, քաշքշում բռնակից, աչքը դիմահայաց ապակուց չկտրելով, մտքում էլ սրտնեղելով, թե այ բիձա, ինչու ես ուշացնում, դե խփիր էլի, խփի'ր, որ գոնե ինքնապաշտպանության դիմեմ, որ զորեմ ձեռք բարձրացնել: Արդարացնեմ մեղքս: Քաջությունն հաստատեմ կամ հերքեմ: 

Ձայնը պատկերից շուտ եկավ: Շրջվեց ծերունու մարմնի անկման խաղաղ ձայնից: Մոտի եղած դանակը խրել էր կրքավանդակիմեջ: 

…Թոֆիկ Մամեդով…Արդեն կրկնեց Արամը: Պատահական չէր: Մեռնողի ամեն խոսքը պատահական չէր: Իր անուն ազգանունն արտասանելը պատահական չէր: Մենության մասին խոսքը հենց այնպես չէր ասել: Ուզում էր անհիշատակ, անանուն չկորչել, ուզում էր մեռնելուց հետո տապաքանար ունենալ ու կարևոր չէ որտեղ, բայց շարունակել ներկայությունը: Իր մահով սահմանազատվել մահից: Ազերի ծերուկն ուզում էր կյանքում ի'ր մահն ունենալ և ունենալ մահվան մեջ իր կյանքը: Միայն թե մենակ ու անմահ չլիներ: Անմահությունն անեծք է: Ամեն մեկն իր մահվան իրավունքն ունի, ինչպես և ապրելունը: Ամեն մեկն իրավունք ունի անմահ չլինելու: Որովհետև անմահությունն անեծք է և առաքյալն էլ անմահ չէ: Անընդհատ շարժման մեջ է`հանուն խաղաղության: Մեկ ցածի աստված է, մեկ վերից է հսկում: Ուրեմն օրհնյա'լ են խաղաղությունն ու նրա առաքյալները` սահմանի որ կողմում էլ լինեն…

----------

ivy (24.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Թամարա (30.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*15–րդ տարբերակ
Ցրված սկավառակ*

Հորս մատների արանքում չվայելված ու չբավարարված ծխում էր մայրս:Ոտքերն ու կոնքերն արդեն թաթախվել էին տաք մոխրի մեջ,որ երկարելով կեռանում էր ու սպառնում հաջորդ շնչին փշրվել:Մայրս աղաչող հայացքով նայում էր կուչ եկած զևսի աչքերին,որ ժամանակից շուտ իրեն դժողքի կրակներն էր նետել ու աղոթում էր,իրենից ուժեղ մեկին էր փորձում հորինել.նա օգնության կարիք ուներ:
-Սա´մ,Սամվել հերիք ա,խնդրում եմ:
-Սու´ս,Գոհար:Գործիդ նայի:
-Ախր բժիշկն ասեց,որ խստիվ արգելվումա ծխել:
-Հաաա:Բա ապրե ՞լ,էդ էլ ա՞ խստիվ արգելվում:
Մայրս թուլացած նստեց բազկաթոռին ու փորձեց ամենահարմար բառը ընտրել սկսելու համար:
-Դու կբուժվես,հավատա ինձ:
Հայրս հանգցրեց ծխախոտն ու արագ մյուսը վառեց:
-Պետք չի ինձ հույս տալ,ես ամեն ինչ գիտեմ ու զգում եմ:Նվագի´ր:իմ սիրածը:
Մայրս նստեց դաշնամուրի մոտ:Մատները ցրվեցին դաշնամուրի վրա ու սառը հնչյունների մեջից լսվեց մորս նվվոցը:
 Լույսը,քիչ -քիչ թափանցելով կոպերիս տակ,խառնվեց երազներիս, ու ենթագիտակցորեն զգալով մթի ու գիշերվա կորուստը,ինձ ուժեղ ու ամենակարող զգացի,փախա ետևիցս ընկած առյուծից,բայց հասնելով փակուղի,լսելի ձայնով ասացի."Սա իմ երազն է,ես կարող եմ":
Հետո ոտքերս գետնին հրեցի ու թռաա,ես առանց թևերի ուղղակի թռա ու շատ բարձր ,որտեղ չկարողացավ հասնել գիշատիչը:փրկվեցի:
-Այ քեզ երազ:Համ վախենալու էր,համ հրաշալի:
-ինչ ես դատարկ բաների հետևից ընկել,Կարեն,ուրիշ բան չունե՞ ս մտածելու:
Ես մի փոքր վիրավորված նայեցի մորս,որ միչև քոք բթամատի եղունգը կրծած շարունակում էր բզկտել եղունգի կողքերի կաշին:
-ՈՒնեմ,մամ:Ես էլ եմ պապայի մասին շատ մտածում,բայց ի՞նչ կարամ անեմ:Ոչ մի բան:
-Մեծ տղա ես,արդեն 16 տարեկան ես,մի բան մտածի:
Մի պահ վախեցա:Ինձ թվաց մայրս գժվել է:
-Մամ,ի՞նչ ես խոսում,պապան անբուժելի հիվան ա,ես ինչ կարող եմ անել կամ մտածել:
-Գիտեմ,էդ գիտեմ:Բայց բժիշկն ասեց որ իրեն լավ նայի ու սթրես չտանի,իրենց նշած ժամանակից երկար կապրի:
-հմմ,գիտեմ:Իսկ ինքը ամբողջ օրը ծխում ա ու մտածում մահվան մասին:
-Հա´,հա´:Ոնց որ նստել սպասում ա,թե երբա մեռնելու:Ես կգժվեմ:Մեզ էլ իր հետ ա սպանում:
Մայրս չդիմցավ,փռթկաց ու ոռնալու աստիճան խեղդված ու անօգնական լաց եղավ:

-Պապ ջան,ո՞ նց ես:
Հայրս,ուսերը թափ տալով,շարունակեց նայել հեռուստացույցին,որտեղ կատարվող ոչինչ իրեն չէր հուզում կամ բարկացնում,ինչպես առաջ:
-Պապ,էսօր լավ երազ եմ տեսել,պատմե՞ մ:
-Պատմի:
Ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ու մի քիչ էլ ճոխացնել - չափազանցնելով պատմեցի երազս,հիանալի նկարագրեցի   
թռիչքս ու փրկվելս,բայց հորս դեմքին ոչ մի միմիկա չէր հայտնվում,ոչ մի գիծ չէր փոխվում:Նա շարունկում էր նայել հեռուստացույցին,որ ծխի մեջ խավար գույներով էր երևում:
Մայրս այսուայնկողմ իբր գործ էր անում,բայց աչքի պոչով հետևում էր հորս,կարծում էր կարող էի մի կերպ հորս տրամադրությունը լավացնել:
-Պապ կուզե՞ ս շախմատ խաղանք:
-չէ:հավես չունեմ:
-Հահա,վախենում ես կրե՞ մ քեզ,-փորձեցի խորամանկության դիմել:
-Հա:
էլ ինչ խոսեի:Լրիվ անիմաստ էր.հայրս զենքերը վայր դրած սպասում էր:Նա կորցրել էր պայքարելու ունակությունը:Նա սպանում էր ինքն իրեն :Մայրս ճիշտ էր ասում.նա մեզ էլ էր սպանում:Մեր տունը չափազանց մռայլ էր դարձել,մեկ-մեկ ուղղակի չէի ուզում դասից տուն գալ:Մայրս ինքն իր գոյության մասին լրիվ մոռացել էր,նիհարել,կնճռոտվել ու կորացել էր մի տեսակ,կարծես ծերացած լիներ մի 20 տարով:Ամիսներն անցնում էին,հայրս ամեն օր նույն դիրքով,նույն դեմքի արտահայտությամբ սպասում էր,տունը թոնրատան նման թաղվել էր ծխի մեջ,մեր տնից անհետացել էին բոլոր զվարճալի ու ուրախ ձայները,գույներն ու իրերը,նույնիսկ 6 ամյա քույրս էր մեծացել ու հասունացել այս ամիսների ընթացքում:Մայրս ամբողջ օրը հազում էր:Նրա ձեռքերը չորացել ու դեղնել էին,մարմինը կորել էր շորերի մեջ,գլուխը փոքրացել էր,որի հաշվին ավելի մեծ էին երևում բերանը,քիթն ու խամրած աչքերը:Մի քանի անգամ մայրս գիտակցությունը կորցրել էր,բժիշկ էինք կանչել,եկել վիտամիններ ու գլյուկոզա էր ներարկել գնացել:
-Մամ,լավ ե՞ ս:
-հա տղես,լավ եմ,հորդ հաց տվե՞լ ես:
-Հա:
Մայրս տկարած սեղմվել էր մահճակալի մեջ,ես երբեմն մոռանում էի,որ մայրս կին է.նա վերածվել էր անորոշ ու անհասկանալի էակի:Նրա վիճակը գնալով վատանում էր,շուտով հիվանդանոց տեղափոխեցինք,որտեղ և օրեր անց մահացավ մայրս:Հայրս համակերպված մասնակցեց նրա հուղարկավորությանը,ջահել մորս,որ հիվանդություն չուներ,որ ուներ շաաատ երազանքներ ու ուզում էր ապրել,ուզում էր,բայց նրան սպանեց...
 Մորս մատների պես սառն ու ցրված սկավառակը պտտվում է:Երեխաներս վազվզում են ծխի միջով,ինչպես մանր ձկները ակվարիումի մեջ,որոնք զարմանալիորեն չեն շնչահեղձվում:Հայրս արդեն 20 տարի սպասում է ու բոլորիս հերթով ծխում :

----------

Chilly (27.11.2012), Kanamar (26.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*16–րդ տարբերակ
Խե՛նթ*
(_լեգենդ_)
_Ազգային հերոս Խենթի, Սամսոն Տեր-Պողոսյանի հորեղբոր աղջըկանից, լուսահոգի Վերգուշ տատուցս մանուկ հասակում լսած մի պատմություն, որն արժե հիշատակության և խոնարհման..._

***
19-րդ դարի վերջում և 20-րդ դարի սկզբին, երբ ռուսական բանակը փորձում էր ավելի ամուր հաստատվել անդրկովկասում, իր միակ հավատարիմ դաշնակցի, հայերի երկրում`, ղաչաղների երկու տարբեր ավազակախմբեր, որոնց պարագլուխներն էին Սոլան ու Նաբին, արդեն մի քանի տարի անպատիժ ասպատակում էին Բայազետից մինչև Սուրմալու և Մասիսի չորս դին ընկած բնակավայրերը: Հայ աշխարհականը կրակն էր ընկել սրանց ձեռքը, որոնք նախամարդու դաժանությամբ, սուլթանի ու սատանայի հովանավորությամբ կողոպտում, սպանում էին և մարդու աչքը մտած փշի պես` ցավ պատճառում:
Այլևս անկարելի էր հանդուրժել ղաչաղների վարքը, սակայն վարժված լինելով միայն կանոնավոր ու լայնամասշտաբ գործողությունների, ռուսական բանակը հարմարված չէր առանձին պատժիչ գործողություններ իրագործելու համար: Այնուամենայնիվ, հայ աշխարհականի բարյացակամությունից չզրկվելու և Խենթի համառության շնորհիվ` ռուսական հրամանատարությունը հարկ համարեց երկու տասնյակից բաղկացած հեծյալների մի խումբ տրամադրել Խենթին. Սամսոն Տեր-Պողոսյանին...

***
Լուսաբացը մոտ էր, բայց խավարը դեռ չէր ցրվել: Խենթի ձին առաջապահ Իվանի ձիուն գրեթե հավասար` առաջ էր ընթանում: Քսանչորս հեծյալներ, արդեն երկու օր էր, ինչ հաղթահարում էին քարքարոտ ու դժվարանցանելի լեռնուտը...
Առանց գլուխը վեր բարձրացնելու, կիսախուփ աչքերի արանքից Խենթը զննեց իրեն քաջ ծանոթ տեղանքը: Համոզվելով, որ հետախույզի հայտնած վայրին դեռ չեն հասել` քթի տակ քրթմնջաց.
-Իվան, ոլորանի վրա ձայն կտաս ինձ: 
-Անհոգ մնա, կարթնացնե´մ, - արձագանքեց Իվանն ու իրենց հետևող հեծյալներին համր շարժումով հասկացրեց, որ զրույցները դադարեցնեն:
Հրահանգներ կատարելիս ակնհայտ էր ռուսների վարժվածությունն ու ապահով սրտով Խենթը կրկին փակեց աչքերը:
Դա մի վիճակ էր, երբ մարդ ոչ քնած է, ոչ էլ արթուն: Նրա ձին ասես զգում էր, որ իր հեծյալը ննջում է ու սրածայր քարերը ջոկ-ջոկ անելով էր առաջանում... Քչերին է հաջողվում նիրհել թամբին ու վայր չընկնել ձիուց: Անվերջ դիմադրելով քնի դեմ, Խենթը նիրհում էր և հայտնվել էր վերհուշի գրկում: Թույլ չտալով, որ քաղցր նիրհը վերջնականապես խոր քնի վերածվի և վերհուշն իրենից խլելով այն փոխի երազի, նա հաճախ մի աչքը բացում ու էլի տեղանքն էր զննում: Մի պահ երազի սահմանագծին հասնելով`, նա տեղափոխվեց աշուն... Ահա´: Ինքը ուշաթափ ընկած էր Լալայենց ցանկապատի մոտ... Ձախ ուսն ու թևը բզկտված էին... Խեղդամահ գայլի դունչը կրծքին սեղմած` ինքն արնածորում էր...
Այդ օրը Լալայի հայրը ջերմություն ուներ... Անձրևնեևը սկսելուց առաջ ինքը թաքուն կալսել էր նրանց արտի խոտն ու սիրած աղջկա տան կրակը թեժ պահելու համար` չոր քոթուկ էր քարշ տվել նրանց ցանկապատի մոտ... Առաջը գայլ էր կտրել... Գզվռտոցից հետո, երբ Լալան գտել էր նրան ասես բալասան` արտասվելով իր վերքերն էր համբուրում. «Դու խե´նթ ես, խե´նթ սիրելիս»...
Ահա´, կարծես մեկը կրկին ձայն էր տալիս ու իր անունը կրկնում...
-Խե´նթ, Խե´նթ... - ցածրաձայն կանչում էր Իվանն ու թեթևակի ցնցում ընկերոջ ուսը: - Արթնացի´ր, արդեն ոլորանի վրա ենք:
Խենթը բացեց աչքերը: Փորձեց թոթափել հոգնությունը, պարզեց թևերն ու ձգվեց հորանջելով:
Ձիերից իջան: Ուր որ է լուսանալու էր: Հուշերն էլ, Լալային էլ մի կողմ թողած` Խենթը մի թմբի մոտեցավ: Կանչեց Իվանին ու սկսեց հրահանգներ տալ.
-Ա՜յն քարափը տեսնու՞մ ես, որի տակ քարայր է նշմարվում, - ցույց տալով դիմացի կնճռապատ լեռը, հարցրեց Խենթը: - Քարայրը, որի աջ ու ձախ կողմերում լիքը մասրենու թփեր կան: Տեսա՞ր:
Իվանը ցրվող աղջամուղջի մեջ նշմարեց քարայրն ու գլխով արեց:
-Կեցցե´ս: Հենց այդ քարայրի մասին էր պատմում հետախույզը, դա է ղաչաղների որջը: Մարդկանց բաժանիր երեք խմբի... Մի խումբը կգա ինձ հետ, մյուս երկու խմբերի նշանառուները, գնդակի հեռավորություն պահելով` թող դիրքավորվեն այդ քարայրի աջ ու ձախ թևերում... Կկազմակերպես այնպես, որ փախուստի ճանապարհ չմնա ավազակներին: Պետք է անաղմուկ գործել : Թուր ու թվանքի հետ վարվելու մեջ` հմուտ են ղաչաղները, էս ջահելներդ ափսոս են, հասկացա՞ր: Դե, քեզ տեսնեմ Իվան ջան, գործի անցիր:
Մինչ Իվանը փույթով անցավ ջոկատի անդամներին իրենց անելիքները բացատրելուն, Խենթը ջրի տափաշիշը մոտեցրեց բերանին: Նա Իվանին լավ գիտեր: Իրենց ծանոթության երկու տարիների ընթացքում Իվանը «մեծն» ռուս եղբորից հասցրել էր վերածվել հավատարիմ զինակցի, ընդունելով իր հայ բարեկամի գերազանցությունը մարտավարական խնդիրներում: Ինչ վերաբերում էր շիկահեր ու պեպենոտ նորաթուխ տղաներին`, նրանցից շատերին առաջին անգամն էր տեսնում:
Ավարտելով զինվորների հետ քննարկումը, Իվանը շրջվեց Խենթի կողմն ու իրեն հատուկ հումորով կատակեց.
-Սամսո´ն, հրամանդ անիրագործելի է:
-Ինչու՞: Ի՞նչ կա...
-Ինձ ու քեզ էլ միասին հաշված` քսանհինգ հոգի ենք: Ի՜նչ անում եմ, ասածիդ պես ջոկատը երեք խմբի հավասար չի բաժանվում...
Ընդունելով կատակը, Խենթը բարեհոգաբար ժպտաց: Այնուհանդերձ` հարկ համարեց խստորեն հիշեցնել.
-Լույսը բացվեց, կատակելու ժամանակը չի: Շտապի´ր, այլապես կձախողվենք:
-Կատարե´լ, - զինվորների կողմ շրջվելով, հակիրճ նետեց Իվանը:
Ձիերին թաքցնելու համար հարմար տեղ գտան ու կապկպեցին քարերից: Այնուհետև ջոկատը երեք խմբի բաժանվեց: Զգուշորեն,
բայց սրընթաց`, յուրաքանչյուր խումբ իր ուղղությամբ առաջ նետվեց:
Իրեն բաժին հասած յոթ զինվորների գլուխն անցած, Խենթն առաջնորդեց կենտրոնով: Այդ ընթացքում նա գոհունակորեն նկատեց, որ մյուս երկու խմբերը հաջող թևանցումներ արեցին ու հարմար տեղեր ընտրեցին քարայրի ելքը թիրախում պահելու համար:
Բավականին մոտենալուց հետո քարայրի խորքում թրթռացող ճրագի լույս նշմարվեց: Խենթն իր կողքին գտնվող զինվորի դեմքին խորացող երկյուղ հայտնաբերելով, մտածեց. «Եթե ղաչաղների դեմ սասանվեց, կորած է... Այս անփորձների երկյուղը կարող է իրենց կործանման պատճառը կդառնալ: Սրանց մարմինները լավ են կոփել, բայց սրտերն անտեսել են»: Երկյուղած զինվորին ափով իր մոտ պահած`, Խենթն անաղմուկ մուտք գործեց քարայր: Մնացածները հետևեցին նրան: Երբ այնքան էին խորացել, որ պարզորոշ լսվում էր ներսի խոսակցությունները`, Խենթի հովանու տակ գտնվող զինվորը սայթաքեց ու մատնեց իրենց ներկայությունը: Նա մեղավոր հայացքով կարմրատակեց ու քար կտրեց: «Գրողը տանի, հապաղելը կործանարար է», կայծակի արագությամբ անցավ Խենթի գլխով ու որոտաձայն հայհոյելով ներխուժեց քարայրի խորքը:
Քաջալերված զինակիցներն ու Իվանը նրա ետևից հասան այն պահին, երբ Խենթը թիկունքից դեն նետեց յափնջին ու մերկացնելով ուսադիրները, վայրագ ղաչաղների առջև հայտնվեց որպես ռուսական բանակի սպա:
Ղաչաղներից երկուսը ռազմատենչ գոչյունով վեր թռան ու նախքան իրենց արձակած գոռոցի ձայնը կմարեր, Խենթի սրից խոցված փլվեցին գետնին: Իրարանցումից քարայրում ճրագները մարեցին:
Ներկա գտնվող երկու տասնյակից ավելի ղաչաղների պարագլուխը` Սոլան, դրանցից յոթի հայրն էր նաև: Անակնկալից ուշքի գալով, նա ճանկեց թուրն ու ցասումով ոտքի կանգնեց: Հայացքն անընդհատ սպանված յուրայինների մարմիններին գցելով, նա կատաղի ֆշշաց.
-Դու ո՞վ ես...
-Սամսոնն եմ, Խե´նթը... Լսած կլինես:
Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ Սոլան իր հարցը տվեց քրդերեն, իսկ Խենթը պատասխանեց հայերեն`, թե ռուսները, թե ղաչաղները հասկացան այդ կարճ երկխոսության իմաստը: Ակնհայտ էր, որ նախաձեռնություը խըլված է ղաչաղներից և Իվանը, գոտկատեղից հանելով մի ջահ, վառեց:
Մազակալած դեմքերով ղաչաղները ձեռքները երկարած դեպի իրենց թըվանքները`այդպես էլ սառել մնացել էին նայելով իրենց վրա ռուսների ուղղած հրացանների սվիններին:
Հանկարծ ավազակապետը, Սոլան կտրուկ շարժումով թրախողոխ արեց Խենթի դաստակը, սակայն` վերջինիս պատասխանը սառեցրեց Սոլայի կիրքը, երբ իր սուրը մի մատ հեռավորությամբ սպառնալից կախեց նրա պարանոցին: Խենթը չշտապեց թռցնելու սրա գլուխը և ինչպես կատուն է դադար տալիս, երբ թաթը մկան պոչին է դնում, այնպես էլ` Խենթը, հաղթողի վայելեքը երկարաձգեց իր քիմքում:
Սոլան շփոթմունքի մեջ էր: Նա իր հուսահատական քայլն արել էր յուրայինների ու յոթ զավակների աչքին մի վերջին անգամ տղամարդ երևալու մղումով...
-Իվան, հապա ջահդ մոտեցրու, - գյուտ արածի պես զարմանքով ասաց Խենթը:
Իվանը մոտեցրեց ջահը, որն իր առատ լույսի ներքո պատվազուրկ դրության մեջ բացահայտեց Սոլային: Սա չնայած թուրը ձեռքին կատաղի մարտիկ էր հիշեցնում, սակայն անզոր էր դադարեցնելու այն խայտառակությունը, որն առատորեն ծորում էր թրջված ծնկների արանքով...
-Ցած նետիր թուրդ, - նողկանքով պահանջեց Խենթը:
-Երբե´ք, գյավուր, - ծղրտաց Սոլան:
-Բոլորին կապել, - հրամայեց Խենթը: - Իսկ այս մեկին`, ոչ մի իրեն հարգող ձի չի´ հանդուրժի իր գավակին:
Հաջորդ ակնթարթին Խենթն ու Սոլան միաժամանակ սրերն օդ բարձրացրին... Ղաչաղներից նրանք, որոնք ավազակապետի յոթ զավակներն էին, գլուխները մի կողմ թեքելով հայացքներն իջեցրին այն պահին, երբ հայի պատժող սուրն իջավ իրենց ավազակ հոր պարանոցին:

***
Կայազոր վերադառնալիս զինվորները զրույցներով, իսկ Իվանն ու Խենթը` իրենց մտքերով էին տարված... Զինվորներից նրանք, որոնք քարայր մտնելիս գըտնվել էին Խենթի կողքին, քչփչոցով մյուսներին պատմում էին, թե ինչպես մի անզգույշ շարժումով մատնվեցին ու գրեթե տապալված գործն ինչպես գլուխ եկավ շնորհիվ Խենթի վճռականության: Փառք տալով Աստծուն, որ գործողության ընթացքում մարդկային կորուստներ չունեցան, նրանք նաև պնդում էին, թե հակառակ դեպքում քարայր մտած իրենց փոքրիկ խմբի անդամները գլխովին կկոտորվեին...
Իվանը թիկունքով որսում էր ռուս հայրենակիցների շշուկներն ու իր հերթին մտաբերում այն պահերը, երբ շատ անգամ ինքն ականատես էր եղել ժողովրդի ընդունելությանն ու սիրուն, հանդեպ Խենթի: Նա հասկացել էր, որ ինքը ճակատագրի բերումով հերոսի զինակից ընկերն է ու թանկ էր գնահատում իրենց բարեկամությունը:
Տարօրինակ էր, բայց փաստ. ընկերոջ մասին ինքը շատ բան չգիտեր... Խարույկների շուրջ իրենց գինովցած զրույցներից տեղյակ էր միայն, որ Խենթի հայրը եկեղեցու բարեպաշտ ծառա, տերտեր է եղել... Բազմիցս տեսել էր նաև, թե ինչպես էր նա ախ քաշում, երբ սիրած աղջկա, Լալայի անունն էր արտաբերում...
Հանկարծ Իվանն իր համար պարզեց, հայտնաբերեց, թե ինչպես են ծնվում լեգենդնեը... Հե´նց հիմա, այդպիսի մի լեգենդ ծնվում էր իր թիկունքում, իր զինակիցների բերանում, նրանց իսկ շուրթերով...

_Շարունակությունը՝ հաջորդ գրառման մեջ_

----------


## Ուլուանա

_Սկիզբը՝ նախորդ գրառման մեջ_

***
Նկատելով, որ հայտնվել է գերիներով բեռնված երամակի թիկունքում, Խենթն ալարկոտ ճլոթեց իր ձիուն: Նա կրկին սուզվել էր խոհերի հորձանուտը:
Կրոնավոր հայրը իրեն սովորեցրել էր աշխարհին հոգու աչքերով նայել, ներշնչել էր համոզմունք, որ ամենուրեք Արարչի կամքն է տիրում: Սակայն, ապավինելով Աստծուն` տարակուսանքը միաժամանակ խեղդում էր պատանի Սամսոնին, երբ ականատես էր լինում անարդարության, ջարդ ու սպանդի: Իրո՞ք Արարիչն ամենատե՜ս էր... Եվ արդյո՞ք Արարիչն ամենակարող էր, եթե չէր միջամտում, հանդուրժում էր այդ ամենը...
Ու մի օր, մարմնով վերացած, հոգում տառապանք`, նա ծնկեց աղոթքի ու պատասխան մուրաց երկնքից:
Սակայն` երկինքը լուռ էր:
Տանջալի սպասումը մուրալուց վերաճեց ըմբոստ պահանջի: Անպատասխան մնալուց հոգնած`, աղոթքի համար նրա վեր պարզած ափերը բռունցքների վերածվեցին ու նա սկսեց հարվածներ տեղալ ծունկ դրած հողին...
Գուցե հենց դա էր եղել երկնքի պատասխանը, որն իր համր լռությամբ նրան ստիպել էր հիշել իր բռունցքների գոյության մասին... Ու սարեցու ազատամիտ ոգին, որ հենց նույն Արարիչն էր դրել Սամսոնի սրտում, ստիպել էր բարեպաշտ հորից ներշնչված հեզության դեմ ըմբոստանալ, շեղվել կրոնավոր դառնալու արահետից և իր խենթ ոգու թելադրանքով` ձեռքը սուր վերցնել:

***
Ռուսական կայազորի հրամանատարը, լինելով բանիմաց ու խըստապահանջ սպա` ստորադասների համար միաժամանակ նաև սրտացավ ու կարեկից ընկեր էր: Անհանգստացած և արդեն թերահավատորեն տրամադրված, նա հասցրել էր բազմիցս զղջալ Խենթին տաք գլխով տված իր համաձայնության համար: Տագնապը, թե երկու տասնյակից ավել զինվորների կորստյան է դատապարտել, խուճապի էր սկսել մատնել նրան...
Հենց այդ ժամանակ, փոշու ամպ բարձրացնելով` քրտինքի մեջ կորած հեծյալների ջոկատը բերդի դարպասներից սրընթաց ներս խուժեց: Տեսնելով կապկպված ղաչաղներին, որոնք գետին գլորվեցին ձիանքի վրայից ու համոզվելով, որ անձնակազմը կորուստ չի կրել, հրամանատարը թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց: Եթե մինչև ջոկատի ժամանելը նա հասցրած լիներ որևէ մեկի հետ կիսվել իր տագնապների մասին, ապա թերևս ուրախությունից չբացականչեր այն, ինչ պարզապես դուրս թռավ նրա բերանից.
-Կեցցե´ք: Слава Богу ! Ողջ ու առողջ եք բոլորդ: Մնաց` կաչակ Նաբին...
-Կաչա՜կ, կաչա՜կ... - Խենթը մի կուշտ ծիծաղեց հրամանատարի անվարժ արտասանության վրա: - Ո´չ թե կաչակ`, այլ ղաչա´ղ:
Նա ջրով լի դույլը դրեց ձիու առջև ու փաղաքշեց կենդանու մեջքը: Ձին գոհունակորեն փռնչաց: Խորամանկ փայլն աչքերում, Խենթը տևականորեն ջուր խմեց սափորից:
«Պետք է օգտվել հրամանատարի բարձր տըրամադրությունից, - մտմտաց նա, - չէ՞ որ ի´նքը հիշեցրեց ղաչաղ Նաբու անունը»:
Թավ բեղերը թևքով սրբելուց հետո, նա լայն բացեց ափն ու մոտեցավ հրամանատարին:
-Ասացիր` մնաց ղաչաղ Նաբի՞ն: Դե ուրեմն, թխի´ ձեռքիս:
Միաժամանակ, երկուսն էլ իրենց ձեռքի ափերը բարձրից բերելով` ուժգին շխկացրին:
Երեկոյան, երբ հրամանատարը գերագույն շտաբին զեկուցագիր էր գրում ղաչաղ Սոլայի ավազակախմբի չեզոքացման մասին, ժպտալով նկատում էր, որ իր աջ ձեռքի ափը դեռ շարունակում է ցավից մզզալ...

***
Հերթը ղաչաղ Նաբունն էր:
Հետախույզները լուրեր էին հասցնում, որ սա սկսել է առավել զգուշավոր գործել: Էությամբ առավել դաժան Նաբին Սոլային վիճակված դատաստանի մասին շշուկներն առնելուց հետո` դասեր էր քաղել: Գազանի հոտառությունը նրան թելադրում էր, որ անընդհատ տեղաշարժվի ու նույն տեղում երկար չմնա...
Այդ կերպ` նրան առայժմ հաջողվում էր անպատիժ մնալով այստեղ-այնտեղ կտցահարել, խփելտանել ու խուսափել ուխտ արած հայ վրիժառուների կամ ֆիդայինների ձեռքն ընկնելուց…
Զգուշավոր սրիկան ծածուկ գործելիս սկսել էր առավել դաժան վարվել աշխարհականներիի հետ:
Շտապել էր պետք ու Խենթը կրկնապատկել էր ծպտյալ հետախույզների քանակը:

***
Մի քանի ամիս անց, երբ Նաբու գտնվելու տեղի մասին Խենթը հավաստի լուրեր ստացավ` որոշեց, որ պահը հասունացել է հրամանատարին իր տված խոստման մասին հիշեցնելու: Որպեսզի նա ոչ մի պատրվակով հանկարծ չդրժեր նախկինում իր տված խոստումը, Խենթը մոտակա գյուղից նախապես երկու պուլիկ ընտիր գինի հայթհայթեց:
Նույն երեկոյան ախորժելի գինարբուք կազմակերպեց, որի ավարտին հարմար առիթը բաց չթողեց վերստին հրամանատարի համաձայնությունը կորզելու համար... Կերուխումի ավարտին հրահանգներ տվեց Իվանին ու գնաց մի քանի ժամ քնելու...
Լույսը բացվելուն պես, Իվանի և մեկ տասնյակից ավել հեծյալների գլուխն անցած` Խենթը լքեց կայազորի տարածքը: Առանց ձիերին ուժասպառ անելու, մեկ օրվա ճանապարհ ունեին անցնելու:
Հաջորդ օրը, դեռևս խնդալով Իվանի գլխացավի վրա, որը տրտընջում էր անվերջ, թե հարբածության զգացումը իրեն չի լքում`, դաշտում մի թուրք գառնարածի հանդիպեցին: Սրա լեզուն արագ բացվեց հենց իմացավ, թե
ում են փնտրում հեծյալները. խեղճը քիչ առաջ ի´նքն էլ էր տուժել ղաչաղի ձեռքից: Գառնարծը բողոքեց, որ մի քանի ժամ առաջ Նաբու զինակիցը զոռբայությամբ իրենից երկու գառ է խլել ու դեռ մի այրող ապտակ էլ` վրայից հասցրել, իրկամքին հակառակվելու համար:
Կորցրած գառների մրմուռը սրտում, խեղճը ձեռքը պարզեց իրենց գյուղի կողմն ու մղկտաց.
-Հրե´ն, մեր գյուղի տանուտիրոջ տան բակից ծուխը ելնում է... Անիծյալները հիմի կրակը վառել, գառներս են խորովում... Հարա´մ ըլնի նրանց էդ միսը:
Գառնարածից անհրաժեշտ հարցերի պատասխանները ստանալով, Խենթը գործի անցավ: Գյուղի մոտերքում զինվորներից մեկին ձիանքի վրա պահակ կարգեց, մնացածին երեք-երեք տեղակայեց տանուտիրոջ տան բոլորքն ու կարգադրեց մատները ձգաններին պահել: Այդ ամենից հետո` Իվանի ուղեկցությամբ մոտեցավ տանուտիրոջ տանը:
Փայտե դարպասը թակելուց հետո մարդաբոյ պարսպի ետևից գամփռի կուշտ ու ալարկոտ մարդահաչ լսվեց... Դուռը բացվեց ու հայտնվեց կլորավուն մարմնով տանուտերը: Նրա դեմքին առկա բարձր ինքնագնահատանքի արտահայտությունը փոխվեց, երբ իր առջև տեսավ համազգեստով շիկահեր ռուսի և յափնջին ուսերին գցած խոժոռադեմ, թավ բեղերով անբռնազբոս հայի: Խենթն ինչպես վայել է ողջունեց, սակայն տանուտերը զարմանքով նկատեց, որ այդ հայն ի վերջո ներս մտնելու հրավերքի չի սպասում: Շեմը բաց չթողնելով, հարցրեց.
-Ո՞վ եք, ի՞նչ կա...
-Քո հետ խնդիրք չունենք, - ասաց Խենթը, - մեզ ղաչաղ Նաբին է պետք: Ու՞ր է նա: Թուրքի դեմքով տագնապի ստվեր անձավ: Նա փորձեց խոսքը կտուրը նետել. -Նաբի՞ն... Ասում են` Նաբին մի տեղում չի սըթրվում, ես ի՜նչ իմանամ: Համ էլ`, - տանուտերը բարձրացրեց ձայնը, կարծես լսելի դարձնելու համար անկոչ հյուրերի այցելության նպատակը, - պարոնն ինչու՞ է Նաբուն իմ տանը փնտրում: Տանուտերը հետևեց հայի դեմքի խոժոռվելուն և հակադրվելու կամքից զուրկ` ստիպված ասաց.
-Լավ, ներս անցեք... Հյուրն ալլահինն է...
Խենթը ներքուստ զվարճություն զգաց հաստամարմին թուրքի կեղծավորությունից և առանց զգոնությունը թուլացնելու, սկսեց խաղալ նրա առաջադրած խաղի կանոններով: Իվանի հետ հայացքներ փոխանակելով, նրանք մոտեցան ծածկի տակ գտնվող սեղանին, որի վրա մրգեղեն, գինու թասեր և ուտելիքի մնացորդներ կային: Տեղավորվելով հարդաթաղտերից մեկին, որոնք առատորեն ծածկված էին գույնզգույն բարձ ու մութագիներով` Խենթը հարցրեց.
-Էս տեսակ սեղանի պատվին արժանացած հյուրերդ ու՞ր են:
-Նաֆարիս հետ էի սեղան նստել, դուք էլ համեցեք... - կմկմաց թուրքը չիմանալով, արդյո՞ք իր խոսքը համոզիչ հնչեց:
Նա բացահայտ շփոթմունքի մեջ էր, սակայն փորձեց այն հաղթահարել, երբ տեսավ, թե ինչպես Իվանը խորոված մսի մի պատառ վերցրեց ու սկսեց վայելել... Հյուրասեր տանտիրոջ դերի մեջ մտնելով` թուրքը սկսեց թասերի մեջ առատորեն գինի լցնել... Ընդարձակ բակը, որ մինչ այդ կարծես թե ամայի էր, լցվեց ներս ու դուրս անող չալմայավոր կանանցով... Թուրքին մի պահ թվաց, թե խրոխտ արտաքինով հայն արդեն մոռացել է իր այցելության նպատակն ու գեղեցիկ այգով է զմայլվում: Դրանից թեթևացած` թուրքն ավելի աշխուժացավ. մոտենալով կանանց սկսեց կարգադրություններ տալ, որ սեղանն առատ պահեն ու խաշլամայով լի ղազանի տակ կրակը նորից թեժացնեն:
Խենթը մի սերկեվիլ սկսեց մաքրել: Խաղը շարունակվում էր... Իվանը կարծես գտել էր խումարից ու գլխացավից դուրս գալու միջոցը: Նա արդեն գինու երկրորդ թասը բերանից հեռացնելով` որոշեց կատակել.
-Սամսո´ն, հապա խոսքս թարգմանիր տանուտիրոջ համար. հարցրու´, այս բոլոր կանայք նրա՞նն են: Երանությու՜ն է, այնպես չէ՞, մեկից ավելի կին ունենալը... - Առանց նկատելու իրեն ուղղված Խենթի սաստող հայացքը, Իվանը հիմա էլ սկսեց հարեմի կանանց համրել. - Մեկ, երկու, երեք... Ա ՜յ քեզ բախտավորություն: Թուրքը դեռ չէր հասցրել իր դեմքին մտահոգություն հաղորդել Իվանի լկտի վարքագծի կապակցությամբ, երբ Խենթը ոտքի կանգնեց ու արագաքայլ գնաց այգու խորքը: Թիկունքից զննելով հեռացող կանանցից մեկին և համոզվելով, որ նրա տրեխները չափազանց մեծ են կնոջ համար`, գոչեց.
-Հապա` կա´նգ առ: Կա´ց:
Մոտ վազող թուրքը, որն անկոչ հյուրերի հայտնվելուց ի վեր ստիպված էր անվերջ փոխել իր դիմակները, Խենթի թևը բռնելով հիմա էլ փորձեց խանդոտ ու պատվասեր այր ձևանալ.
-Հարգելի՜ս... - բողոքեց նա, - Դու արդեն չափդ անցնում ես: Կնանիքի՞ցս ի՜նչ ես ուզում...
Լավ իմանալով վարվեցողության կանոններն ու թուրքերի ադաթները, Խենթն այլ պարագաներում իրեն թույլ չէր տա խախտել այդ նորմերը: Սակայն` հիմա անտեսելով թուրքի խանդոտ հանդիմանանքը, չալմայավոր կնոջը հրամայեց.
-Բա´ց դեմքդ:
Կինը հապաղեց: Նա գլուխը թուրքի կողմն ուղղեց ու կարծես մի վերջին պաշտպանություն հայցեց:
Այլևս հարկ չհամարելով սպասել, Խենթը դուրս քաշեց սուրն ու դիմացինի չալման մի կողմ տարավ... Ղաչաղ Նաբու մորուքը հայտնըվեց Խենթի բռում: Նաբին ցավից ոռնաց, երբ ծնոտն ազատելու համար ցոնցեց գլուխն ու մի մազափունջ թողնելով նրա բռում, թուրը վեր քաշեց...
Խենթի սուրն ավելի արագ կիսաշրջան գործեց օդում և նախքան Իվանն իր զորակցությունը կհասցներ, գլխատված ղաչաղի դին տապալվեց խոտերին:
-Գնա´, - գործի դնելով Իվանին, հուշեց Խենթը, - սրա զինակցին մյուս չալմայավորների մեջ փնտրիր:
Թզենու տերևով սրի շեղբը մաքրելուց հետո, նա շրջվեց թուրքի կողմը: Ահից անշարժացած թուրք տանուտիրոջ դեմքին սառել, մնացել էր խանդոտ այրու դիմակը, որից ազատվել` օգնեց Խենթի ծանըր բռունցքը: Թուրքի բերանում ինչ որ բան շրխկաց:
-Ատամներդ կոտրեցի այն պատճառով`, - բացատրեց Խենթը, - որ սրանից հետո գողացված գառան միս չկարենաս ծամել, մեկ էլ`
չալմա կրող հարեմիդ մեջ ավազակ չթաքցնես : Իսկ`… Անունս չես ուզու՞մ իմանալ, չի հետաքրքրու՞մ:
-Կռահել եմ:
-Հապա՞:
-Խե´նթ, Խե´նթ է անունդ:

***
Ռուսական կայազորի հրամանատարը երկու օրվա մեջ կրկին հասցրել էր զղջալ Խենթին տված իր համաձայնության համար: Նա հալումաշ էր լինում, անհանգստանալով անձնակազմի անվտանգության համար:
Կեսօրին, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես Խենթի գլխավորած հեծելախումբը փոշու ամպ բարձրացնելով խուժեց բերդատարածք`, անորոշ սպասումից հոգնած`, նա դուրս նետվեց ու շտապեց տեղեկանալ, թե ինչը ոնց է անցել: Համբերությամբ, մինչև վերջ լսեց Իվանի զեկույցը:
Վերջում թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց, թփթփացրեց Իվանի ուսին և քայլեց դեպի Խենթը: Չնայած նա կանխավ գիտեր, որ իր հայ բարեկամի հարվածի ուժգնությունից ողջ օրվա ընթացքում կրկին ցավից մզզալու է իր ափը, միևնույն է, աջը լայն բացեց ու պարզեց Խենթին:
-Կեցցե´ս, - ասաց նա,- Թխի´ գա...
Ձեռքերի բարեկամական շխկոցից Իվանի ձին, որ մինչ այդ հանգիստ կանգնած էր, խրտնեց ու իր գավակից ցած նետեց կնոջ չալմայով բարուրված Նաբու զինակցին: Հարվածի պատճառած ցավից հրամանատարի աչքերում արցունքի երկու կաթիլներ հայտնվեցին:
Դրանք միայն Իվանը նկատեց, որովհետև` Խենթն արդեն շրջվել ու հեռանում էր:
Նա սիրում էր առանձնության մեջ վերհուշի գիրկն ընկնել ու քայլելով դեպի իր վրանը, քթի տակ արդեն ինքն իրեն հարցնում էր. «Տեսնես` հիմա ո՞նց է, ի՞նչ է անում Լալաս... »:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012), Malxas (25.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Նիկեա (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*17–րդ տարբերակ
Իմ հաղթանակների օրը*

 Տիկին Գոհար, փակեք աչքերն ու հաշվե՛ք մինչև տասը:
- Չէ, լավ է «Հայր մերը»,- մտքում որոշեց Գոհարը:

1- Երազումս մի աղջիկ երեխա էի գրկել, ո՜նց էի սիրում, ո՜նց էի սիրում, ու պատկերացնու՞մ եք, ինքս ինձ բարձրաձայն ասում էի. «ես էս երեխային Աննայի չափ եմ սիրում»,- շոկոլադի սալիկը կոտրատելով պատմում էր Գոհարը,- մեր Հասոյի աղջկա,- ակնարկեց քրոջը:
- Երազում երեխան լավ չի,-սուրճը բաժակների մեջ լցնելով ասաց Մանուշակը,- հիվանդությունա:
- Եթե արթնացել ես ու տրամադրությունդ լավա եղել, ուրեմն էսօր մի լավ բան կլինի,- Մարիամն էր, Գոհարի ամենամոտ ընկերուհին:
- Տեսնես առավոտվա սուրճից ավելի համեղ բան կա՞...
- Չէ- չկա, առավոտյան սուրճն անմահական ա,- միաբերան արտասանեցին աղջիկներն իրենց հնարած կանոնն ու ծիծաղեցին:
- Էսօր երեկոյան մեր տուն կգաս, Ռաֆի ծնունդնա, բայց նվեր չբերես,- հենց Մանուշակը սենյակից դուրս եկավ, շուտասելուկի պես ասաց Մարիամը:
-Առանց նվեր ծնունդա՞ լինում,- ծիծաղեց Գոհարը:
     Տուն գնալիս ճանապարհին մտավ խանութ, կոնյակ ու մի երկու քաղցր բան վերցրեց, հո դատարկ ձեռով չի՞ գնալու:
     Հայրը դիմավորեց դռների մեջ:
- Խորովածի լավ միս եմ առել, էսօր խորովե՞մ թե մնա շաբաթ.
- Պապ ջան, էսօր ծնունդի եմ, թո՛ղ մնա:
     Գոհարն արագ հաց սարքեց հոր համար, կարգի բերեց՝ առանց այդ էլ ամեն ինչ իր տեղում բնակարանն:
- Պապ ջան, արի, հացդ կեր,- ու մտավ իր սենյակ զգեստափոխվելու:
      Մարիամը դուռը բացեց,- արի, սրանք ինչի՞ ես բերել, չասացի՞ չբերես, արի, արի,- ու առաջնորդեց Գոհարին հյուրասենյակ:
     Ա՛յ քեզ բա՜ն, հյուրասենյակում տոնական սեղան չկար դրված, բազմոցին էլ Ռաֆն էր ու Ռուբենը՝ Գլխավոր երկրաբանի բաժնի նոր աշխատողը: Տղամարդիկ կանգնեցին, ու դա ավելի շփոթեցրեց Գոհարին:
- Ռուբե՛ն, մենք իրար գիտենք, բայց ուրախ եմ օֆիցիալ ծանոթանալու համար:
Գոհարն այնպես էր ամաչում, որ միայն կարողացավ շշնջալ,- Գոհա՜ր...
     - Մարիա՞մ, սա՞ էր Ռաֆի ծնունդը,- ընկերուհու ետևից խոհանոց մտավ Գոհարը.
-Ասաց, չի ուզում աշխատանքի տեղում կամ դրսում հանդիպել, էնպես լա՜վ տղայա, Ռաֆի դասընկերնա ...
  Ռուբենը հետաքրքիր էր խոսում, ռուսերեն շեշտադրուլթյամբ, էնպես էլ անուշ հոտ էր գալիս: Կարծես մի պայմանավորվածություն լիներ. բոլորը խոսում էին իրենց մասին, ու Գոհարը զարմանում էր ինքն իր վրա, թե ո՞նց  այդքան շուտ վերագտավ իրեն ու կարծես թե համաձայն է, ինքն էլ չգիտի թե ինչի...
       Հրաժեշտ տվեցին տանտերերին ու իջան աստիճաններով: Ռուբենը բռնեց Գոհարի ձեռքը:  Ձեռքն այնքան տաք էր, ինչ որ ուժ էր գալիս նրանից, ու Գոհարն իրեն շատ հանգիստ էր զգում: Նոյեմբերյան երեկոյի ցուրտը անկարող էր սողոսկել նրանց հագուստից ներս, անգամ քամին չէին զգում:
Շատ հաճելի էր Ռուբենի ձայնը՝  հավատ ներշնչող: Ամեն խոսքից Գոհարը  մտքում երկար-բարակ մտածում էր, բայց միայն արտաբերում էր այո, կամ … ավելի շատ՝ այո: Երջանկությունը ջերմացրել  էր արյունը,  դարձել հաճելի խռովք, և  ժպիտի ու շիկնանքի ձևով դուրս էր հորդում նրանից:
- Ես քեզ հավանել եմ առաջին իսկ պահին, որ տեսել եմ, ուզում եմ իմ կինը լինես, հարստություն չեմ խոստանում,աստղեր ու լուսին էլ չէ,  բայց սեր ու հավատ՝ վստահեցնում եմ:
     Երկար քայլեցին քաղաքի փողոցներով, չնկատելով էլ դրանք ծանո՞թ են, թե ոչ: Իրար ձեռքից բռնած, երբեմն կանգնելով ու իրար աչքերի մեջ նայելով, քայլում էին աղջիկն ու տղան և ծրագրում իրենց ապագան:
     Կեսգիշերն անց էր: Մոտեցան Գոհարենց շքամուտքին:
- Երրորդ հարկի  այն պատուհանները մերն  են:
-Բարձրանա՛նք.
       Բնակարանի դռան մոտ Ռուբենը ձեռքերի մեջ առավ Գոհարի գլուխը, նայեց աչքերին ու համբուրեց ...
       Գիշերը կրկնվող երազի նման էր: Անընդհատ հիշում էր իրենց զրույցները, Ռուբենի ռուսերեն շեշտադրությունն, օծանելիքի բույրը... իսկ շուրթերը դեռ այրվու՜մ  էին, ի՜նչ երանություն ...
       Գոհարը շտապ վեր կացավ անկողնուց, առանց հողաթափերի վազեց դեպի գրասեղանը, փոքրիկ օրացույցի վրա կարմիր գրիչով օղակեց նոյեմբերի 29-ը, ժպտաց իր հայտնագործությանն ու հանգիստ մտավ անկողին:

2 
-Սրտիկս, ես գնացի,- խելոք կմնաք, շուտ կգամ,-  հայացքով շոյելով վերմակի տակից ընդգծված կնոջ փորիկը, հուշիկ համբուրելով ականջի բլթակը՝  շշնջաց Ռուբենն ու ուղղվեց դեպի ննջարանի դուռը:
     Գոհարը կիսաքուն երջանիկ ժպտում էր:
 - Կսպասենք, դու հանգիստ եղիր,- արտաբերեցին կիսաբաց շուրթերը,- մի ժամ էլ պառկեմ ու վեր կենամ:
      Աչքերը բացեց մեջքի սուր ցավից: Անտանելի էր: Վերմակը ետ գցեց, որ վեր կենա, չկարողացավ, ոտքերն ընդարմացել էին, շարժել չէր կարողանում,- Ռուբե՜ն...,- ու այդպես կծկված տապ արեց անկողնում:
      Մի քանի վայրկյանից ցավը մեղմացավ, անցավ: Փորձեց, ոտքերի զգացողությունը վերականգնվել էր, վեր կացավ տեղերից ու գնաց խոհանոց: Մի բաժակ ջուր խմեց, ասես ոտքերն էլ ամրապնդվեցին: Մտքում միայն մի հարց էր՝ մի՞թե դա հենց այն է, ինչին սպասում են, պետք է անհապաղ զանգել Ռուբենին:
 - Բարև Ձեզ, պարոն Սեդրակյան, Ռուբենին կկանչե՞ք, այո, շնորհակալություն, լավ եմ, լավ ենք…, ա՜խ…
       Էլի նույն ցավերը, բժշկուհին ասել էր հենց անծանոթ ցավեր ունենաս, շուտ կգաս հիվանդանոց,- Ռուբե՜ն,- թույլ տնքաց Գոհարն ու ամուր բռնեց սեղանից...
      Դուռը բացվեց ու հևիհև ներս ընկավ Ռուբենը:
- Սեդրակյանի մեքենայով եմ, գնում ենք հիվանդանոց ...
      Բժշկուհի Լենան շփոթված էր: Ցավերի հաճախականությունն մոտ է ծննդաբերության, բայց Գոհարի մարմինը՝ ոչ: Միգուցե կեսարյա՞ն անեն, երեխային կորցնելու վտանգ կա: Զանգեց վիրաբույժին:
- Հայրապետյան, խնդրում եմ գաս ինձ մոտ:
- Ուշ է վիրահատության համար, պետք է բնական ճանապարհով ծննդաբերի,  ամուսնուն կանչե՛ք:
- Գոհարի մոտ խնդիրներ կան, Երեխան արդեն ֆիքսվել է, իսկ համապատասխան չափսեր չկան, պետք է վիրաբուժական միջամտություն, եթե ոչ, երեխային կորցնելու վտանգ կա, ուզում ենք, որ դուք էլ ներկա լինեք:
        Ռուբենը լվացվեց, հագավ բուժքրոջ տված խալաթն ու գլխարկը: Շատ մտահոգ  էր: Նա ինքն էլ անհանգստանում էր կնոջ ու երեխայի համար, բայց պիտի հավաքվի, որ Գոհարն ոչինչ չզգա: Ո՞վ կպատկերացներ, որ կարող է ներկա գտնվել իր զավակի լույս աշխարհ գալուն: Աչքերը լցվեցին, բայց միայն մի պահ, արագ սթափվեց, ինքը ուժեղ էր պետք Գոհարին:
        Կինը ցավերից կծկվել էր ու անձայն տնքում էր, արցունքները գլոր-գլոր հոսում էին աչքերից: Ռուբենին որ տեսավ, ամաչությունից ուզեց վեր կենալ պառկած տեղից.
- Էս ու՞ր, աղջիկ ջան, ամուսնուդ բերել ենք որ քեզ ուժեղ զգաս... 
         Հայացքը հառեց բժշկուհուն, որտեղ և՛ խնդրանք կար, և՛ պահանջ, և՛ համաձայնություն:
-Գոհար ջան, դու ուշադիր լսիր ինձ, մենք հիմա միասին պիտի օգնենք ձեր բալիկի ծնվելուն :
      Ռուբենը բժշկուհու ցուցումով կանգնեց կնոջ գլխավերևում, բռնեց  ձեռքերը: Նրա  տաք ու հուսադրող, չէ՛, վստահություն փոխանցող ձեռքերը ամեն ինչ էին Գոհարի համար: Ու նա ապավինեց դրանց՝ ջանալով ամեն կերպ կատարել դրանցով իրեն հասնող հրահանգները…

- Տղա է, - ուրախ բղավեց Ռուբենը՝  չնկատելով բժշկուհու խեթ հայացքը:
       Գոհարը  քնքշորեն կրծքին էր սեղմել նորածնին ու երջանկությունից փայլում էր: Հայկը ծնվել էր իր ու Ռուբենի ծանոթության օրը, նոյեմբերի 29-ին՝մեկ տարի անց:

3 
       Հիվանդասենյակի դուռը ծեծեցին:Ռուբենի «մտե՛ք»-ին պատասխան՝ սենյակ մտավ Սուսաննա Սեյրանովնան:
- Տիկին Գոհար, վաղը վիրահատվում ենք,- ականջին հաճելի հանգիստ տոնով սկսեց նա,- մենք ուժեղ ենք չէ՞,- ու շոյեց սրսկումից կապտած  ձեռքը,- այս պահից ոչինչ չուտեք ու չխմեք, ու՝ հանգիստ եղեք: Նայեք աչքերիս, ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու, դե՞, դե՞...
      Մի ձեռքը բժշկի ափում, մյուսը՝ ամուսնու, արցունքները զսպած կոպերի տակ՝  Գոհարը ժպտում էր անբնական ժպիտով ու չէր զգում թե որքան ամուր է սեղմում Ռուբենի ձեռքը:
- Վաղը սենյակը հանձնելու եք,-դիմեց բժշկուհին Ռուբենին, մի անգամ էլ ժպտաց Գոհարին- բարի մնացեք, մի՛նչ առավոտ:
- Դու մի քիչ ննջիր, ես մի հատ  ծխեմ ու գամ,- բժշկուհու հետ դուրս գնաց Ռուբենը:
       Գոհարը փորձեց պառկել: Ո՛չ, խառը մտքեր են, անհանգիստ վիճակ, մենակ չի ուզում մնալ:
       Միջանցքում միայն հերթապահ քույրն էր ու մի հիվանդապահ: Արդեն քանի անգամ ետ ու առաջ էր անում ողջ երկարությամբ՝ չնկատելով, թե որքան արագ է քայլում:
- Վա՞տ եք զգում...
- Ինձ վաղը վիրահատելու են...
- Գիտեմ, ,- ու ժպտաց, որ նշանակում էր «ոչնչից մի վախեցեք»:
       Միջանցքի ծայրից գալիս էր Ռուբենը, օ՜, աստված, Երվանդի հետ է, իր դասընկերոջ:
- Գոհա՛ր...
        Միանգամից փլվեց Երվանդի գրկում ու հեղձկաց: Երվանդը հայացքով լռեցրեց Ռուբենին.
- Գնա՛նք, գնանք սենյա՛կ.
- Երվանդ ջան, էս որտեղի՞ց, ո՞նց...
- Ընկերոջս հորն են վիրահատել, սպասասրահում տեսա Ռուբենին... էս ինֆարկտը ո՞նց ես հաջողացրել:
        Հարցուփորձ արեց նրա ընտանիքից, հետո անցան իրենց պատանեկությանը,  վերհիշեցին դասընկերներին , Երվանդի սերերին (իրեն էլ էր հետամտում անպիտանը), առանց իրար հերթ տալու պատմում էին ու այդ ամենը՝ ընդմիջելով ծիծաղով: Ռուբենը երախտապարտ հայացքով նայում էր Երվանդին. «ինչ լավ մարդ ես դու, աստված քեզ ուղարկեց»:
       Հեռուստացույցով Նունե Եսայանն էր երգում, կարծես ձյան մասին  էր.
- Ուզում եմ քնել, հոգնեցի, լույսը չանջատես, լա՞վ...
       Ռուբենը վաղ առավոտյան գնաց Նորքի եկեղեցում մոմ վառելու՝  ի հաջողություն սպասվող վիրահատության: Երբ  վերադարձավ, Գոհարը լվացված, մազերը հարդարած ու նոր խալաթով նստած էր աթոռին:
- Ամեն ինչ հավաքել եմ, - ցույց տվեց դռան անկյունը:
       Եկավ բուժքույրը, անվասայլակ էր բերել.
- Չէ, ես ինքս կգնամ,- բռնելով ամուսնու ձեռքը, սենյակից դուրս եկան:
      Վիրահատարան տանող վերելակի մոտ ժպտաց ամուսնուն, համբուրեց ձեռքերը...
-  Ես չեմ վախենում, չմտածե՛ս...


- Տիկի՛ն Գոհար, հաշվե՛ք մինչև տասը.
-  Չէ, լավ է «Հայր մերը»,- մտքում որոշեց Գոհարը:


- Գոհա՜ր, Գոհա՜ր,- լսվում էր հեռվից տղամարդու ձայնը:
      Մի ծանրություն էր զգում կրծքավանդակում, մտածեց որ իրեն արդեն անզգայացնում են, իսկ ձայնն էլի կանչում էր.
- Գոհա՜ր, բացի՛ր աչքերդ..
       Լուսավոր, իրեն անծանոթ սենյակ  էր, գլխավերևում տղամարդու  դեմք էր, աղոտ նմանեցրեց Հրայրին: Աչքերը չդիմացան վառ լույսին ու նորից փակեց:
- Շնորհավորում եմ նոր սիրտդ, դու հերոսուհի ես,- Տղամարդը Նորք-Մարաշ բժշկական կենտրոնի գլխավոր վիրաբույժն էր:
        Փորձեց պատասխանել, բայց ինչ.որ բան կոկորդում խանգարում էր խոսելուն:
Մտքում բարձրաձայն արտասանեց.  «նոյեմբերի 29,  Հրայր, դու էլ Աստվա՜ծ ես» ....

----------

Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Peace (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բարի ընթերցում և հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ  :Smile: ։

----------

Chuk (23.11.2012), ivy (23.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ մեզ հիմա շատ «ոչ ակումբցիներ» են հետևում, ովքեր մասնակցել են էս մրցույթին ու սպասում են արդյունքներին, ապա նախ ասեմ՝ ուրախ ենք, որ էստեղ եք:  :Smile:  
Մեր Ակումբում հաճախ են անցկացվում գրական մրցույթներ, բոլորս էլ սովորական ընթերցողներ ենք՝ տարբեր տարիքի, մասնագիտության ու կենսակերպի, ունենք մեր լավ կամ վատ գրական ճաշակը, մի բան հավանում ենք, մի բան՝ էնքան էլ չէ՝ կախված մեր անհատականությունից ու գրականության մասին ձավորված պատկերացումներից: Էնպես որ, հանգիստ վերաբերվեք թե էստեղ հնչելիք կարծիքներին, թե քվեարկությանը:  :Smile:  
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարծում եմ, Ակումբում լավ գրական ճաշակ կա. պիտի որ գոհ մնաք քվեարկությունից: Թեև տեսնում եք, որ տարբերակները շատ են, ըստ այդմ՝ նաև մրցակցությունը. ոչ բոլորն են վերջում հաղթանակին մոտ լինելու, հուսով եմ՝ սա հասկանում եք...

Հիմա գործերի մասին:
Տարբերակներից դեռ առաջին հինգն եմ կարդացել, ու դեռ հինգերորդն եմ հավանել՝ «Հենակետումը», շուտով մնացածն էլ կկարդամ ու հետո կգրեմ...

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Chuk (23.11.2012), Malxas (23.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Տրիբուն (24.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Նախ ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին հիանալի ժամեր պարգևելու համար, շատ ապրեք:
Էս անգամ որոշել էի ամեն տարբերակի մասին առանձին կարծիք չգրել, մեր հյուրերին չնեղացնելու համար, բայց հետո փոշմանեցի, ու որոշեցի ամեն մեկի մասին գոնե մի երկու տող գրել:
Ուզում եմ տեղյակ պահել, որ ես գրականության մասնագետ չեմ, կարծիքներս զուտ զգայական մակարդակում են, էնպես որ կխնդրեմ շատ չնեղվել ու սրտին մոտ չընդունել գրածներս, իսկ ես կաշխատեմ հնարավորինս մեղմ լինել:
Կարճ եմ գրելու ամեն տարբերակի մասին: Հետագա քննարկումների ժամանակ գուցե ավելի մանրամասն խոսեմ որոշների մասին, գուցե ոչ: Տեսնենք ոնց կլինի: Սկսեցինք:


1–ին տարբերակ - *Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը*
Լավը չէր: Ասելիք չկար, փիլիսոփայելու, ինչ-որ բան ասելու փորձ էր արված, բայց արդյունքում անհետաքրքիր. թե շարադրանքի, թե իմաստի առումով պատմություն էր ստացվել:

2–րդ տարբերակ - *Անվերնագիր–1*
Կախեց: Ինչի՞ մասին էր. աստված գիտի: Տառասխալները կարդալ չէին թողնում, շարադրման ձևն էլ անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրացնող էր: Լավը չէր:

3–րդ տարբերակ - *Անվերնագիր–2*
Շատ վատը չէր, բայց ձանձրալի էր մի քիչ: Շարադրություն հիշեցրեց: Էն որ միշտ 5+ են ստանում: Արհեստականոտ էր մի քիչ:

4–րդ տարբերակ - *Թափառող հոգիներ*
Սա գուցե ինչ-որ մեկը լավ գործ համարի, բայց ես ոչինչ չհասկացա: Տանել չեմ կարողանում էսպիսի գործեր, որոնցում պետք է ամբողջ ուժերդ լարես մի բան հասկանալու համար: Լավը չէր:

5–րդ տարբերակ - *Հենակետում*
Վատը չէր: Չնայած չեմ սիրում բանակային թեմաներով, մանավանդ տհաճ բառերով ու նկարագրություններով համեմված ստեղծագործություններ, բայց էս մեկը վատը չէր: Գրագետ ու հետաքրքիր էր շարադրված: Վերջը էդքան էլ դուրս չեկավ, բայց մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս ամենալավը սա էր:

6–րդ տարբերակ - *Լռությունն ինքն էր*
Կարծում եմ հեղինակը դպրոցական է: Առանձնապես չտպավորվեց պատմվածքը: Որ ուզում եմ բովանդակությունը հիշել, միայն արհեստական բառեր, արտահայտություններ ու համեմատություններ եմ հիշում: Լավը չէր:

7–րդ տարբերակ - *Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
Օհ, վառեք ինձ, եթե ես չգիտեմ թե ով է հեղինակը: Աղջիկս, փորձե՞լ ես սերիալի սցենար գրել: Կարծում եմ հիանալի կստացվի: 14 տարեկան աղջիկ լինեի՝ երևի հուզվեի, բան:

8–րդ տարբերակ - *Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ*
Էէէէէ: Անբնական երկխոսություն. անբնական զայրույթ. անբնական ձգտում. անբնական շարադրանք ու նկարագրություն: Լավը չէր: Ի դեպ. կողքի փողոցում, ոչ թե կողքի փողոցի վրա:

9–րդ տարբերակ - *Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը*
Լավն էր  :Smile:  Չգիտեմ էլ ինչը դուրս եկավ, բայց հավանեցի: Շնորհակալություն:

10–րդ տարբերակ - *Անվերնագիր–3*
Էհ, տխուր էր: Չեմ սիրում: Տխրեցրեց: Վերջի այլաբանությունն էլ վանեց, որովհետև ես էդպես էլ այլաբանություն հասկանալ չսովորեցի:

11–րդ տարբերակ - *Գագոյի երազանքը*
Էս մեկի հեղինակին էլ ոնց որ գիտեմ  :Jpit:  Հավես էր, լավ ես պատմում: Շատ հավանեցի: Բայց դե չհավատացի որ Գագոն տենց բան կաներ  :Jpit: 

12–րդ տարբերակ - *Գետնահարկը*
Այ սա պատմվածք էր: Սկզբից մինչև վերջ կլանված կարդացի: Հիանալի շարադրանք, հիանալի նկարագրություն, լարված ու հետաքրքիր պատմություն: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին: Շատ լավն էր:

13–րդ տարբերակ - *Ատունեի կործանումը*
Եթե այլաբանություն էր՝ բան չհասկացա: Եթե ուղղակի պատմվածք էր՝ բավականին անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրացնող էր: Լավը չէր:

14–րդ տարբերակ - *Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները*
Լավն էր: Մաթևոսյանի, Սիրադեղյանի ոճն է, ինչը ես էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց էս պատմվածքը դուրս եկավ, չնայած առաջի մասի կապը պատմվածքի հետ էդքան էլ լավ չհասկացա: Մտածող ու գրագետ մարդ է հեղինակը: Շնորհակալություն: Ի դեպ ադրբեջանցի զինվորների նկարագրությունն էլ դուր չեկավ, երևի իրե՞նք էին սպանել կնոջը: Կարելի էր առանց դրա յոլա գնալ:

15–րդ տարբերակ - *Ցրված սկավառակ*
Չհավանեցի  :Sad:  Չեմ հասկանում նման պատմություններ գրողներին: Իմաստ չեմ կարողանում գտնել: Լավը չէր:

16–րդ տարբերակ - *Խե՛նթ*
Լավն էր գուցե, բայց չհետաքրքրեց: Խանզադյանին հիշեցի, նա էր էս ոճով գրում: Ինչևէ, վատը չէր, բայց ինձ դուր չեկավ:

17–րդ տարբերակ - *Իմ հաղթանակների օրը*
Լավն էր  :Smile:  Կարդում ու անընդհատ սարսափով սպասում էի որ ուր որ է մի վատ բան է կատարվելու, մեկը հեռանալու է, կամ մեկը մահանալու է, կամ մի այլ բան է լինելու, մարդիկ սիրում են մռայլ պատմություններ: Վերջում խորը շունչ քաշեցի ու ժպտացի: Բայց հավանեցի միայն լավատեսությունը, իսկ որպես պատմվածք առանձնապես չտպավորվեց:


Ուֆ, հազիվ վերջացրեցի: Քվեարկում եմ չորս տարբերակների օգտին, ըստ հորիզոնականների.

4-րդ հորիզոնական. *Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը*
3-րդ հորիզոնական. *Գագոյի երազանքը*
2-րդ հորիզոնական. *Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները*
1-ին հորիզոնական. *Գետնահարկը*

Նաև շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում *Հենակետում* և *Իմ հաղթանակների օրը* տարբերակների հեղինակներին: Ապրեք շատ   :Smile: 


Օֆ, լավն էր: Ավել-պակասի համար կներեք: Նեղանալ-մեղանալ չկա: Բոլոր էն հեղինակներին, ովքեր դեռ չեն գրանցվել ակումբում, ասում եմ. բա ո՞ւմ եք սպասում: Շուտ արեք այ մարդ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Ամմէ (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> 14–րդ տարբերակ - *Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները*
> Լավն էր: Մաթևոսյանի, Սիրադեղյանի ոճն է, ինչը ես էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց էս պատմվածքը դուրս եկավ, չնայած առաջի մասի կապը պատմվածքի հետ էդքան էլ լավ չհասկացա: Մտածող ու գրագետ մարդ է հեղինակը: Շնորհակալություն: Ի դեպ ադրբեջանցի զինվորների նկարագրությունն էլ դուր չեկավ, երևի իրե՞նք էին սպանել կնոջը: Կարելի էր առանց դրա յոլա գնալ:


Արեա ջան, էսքանով համոզվեցի, որ կարդամ ու հիասթափվեցի: Ըտեղ Մաթևոսյանի ոճ ո՞նց ես նկատել… Գուցե շատ լավն էր, բայց որ ուրիշ բան էի սպասում ու չտեսա, հիասթափվեցի: 
Մնացածը ընթացքում կկարդամ:

----------


## Շինարար

*5–րդ տարբերակ
Հենակետում*
Չգիտեմ` ով ա գրողը, բայց Բոյով Ճուտը կասկածելի ա:

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա ջան, էսքանով համոզվեցի, որ կարդամ ու հիասթափվեցի: Ըտեղ Մաթևոսյանի ոճ ո՞նց ես նկատել… Գուցե շատ լավն էր, բայց որ ուրիշ բան էի սպասում ու չտեսա, հիասթափվեցի: 
> Մնացածը ընթացքում կկարդամ:


Դե ես ասում եմ չէ, որ Մաթևոսյանից գլուխ չեմ հանում  :Jpit:  
Չնայած էլի պնդում եմ, որ զգացողությունների, մտքերի նկարագրություններում, էսպես առօրեական, հասարակ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ էն որ պիտի մի քիչ մտածես, մի թեմայից մյուսին անցնող, մտածող, դատողություններ անող ոճ է, որը շատ նման է Մաթևոսյանին: Վանո Սիրադեղյանին էլ:

----------


## Շինարար

Մի խոսքով, քվեարկեցի, մեկնաբանություններ չեմ ուզում շատ անեմ, որովհետև մոտեցումս շատ սուբյեկտիվ ա, ոչ թե ինչ-որ գործերով հիացել եմ, այլ քվերակածս ամեն գործում ինչ-որ մի տող, բառ, մականուն, նկարագրություն կոնկրետ ինձ համար էդ ստեղծագործությունը ավելի իսկական, բնական ա դարձրել:

----------


## kivera

Շատ լավն էր... Սահյանական





> *3–րդ տարբերակ
> Անվերնագիր–2*
> 
> Քարահունջն իմ գյուղն է, իմ կենսագրության ակունքն ու…մինչ այսօրն է:
> Վաղն է:
> Հետոն էլ է...
> Քարահունջը չունեցածս գրքի բազմահատորյակն է, որը ժանր չունի, չունի "Առաջաբանի
> փոխարեն" ու "Ծանոթագրություններ" բաժիններն անգամ: Չպիտի էլ ունենար, որովհետև իմ չեղած գրքում
> հաստատել-ապացուցել-վկայակոչելու կարիքը չկա:
> ...

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Շատ լավն էր... Սահյանական


Լավը լավն էր, բայց Սահյանական չէր: Բառերը Սահյանական էին, պատկերն ու տրամադրությունը՝ չէ:

----------


## Noosy

Արէա ջան, դուք 7-րդ պատմվածքի հեղինակին հաստատ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփոթել եք, դուք դժվար թե ճանաչեիք իրեն:

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

Իսկական հ1, հ2, հ3-յան սերիալների սցենար...
Կամ դեռահասների համար լավ ֆիլմ կնկարվի... :Smile: 




> *7–րդ տարբերակ
> Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
> 
> ***
>      Համալսարանի լսարաններից մեկում մի քանի ուսանող նստած խոսում էին.
> -	Իսկ որտե՞ղ է Դարինան, չգիտե՞ս Ինա,- հարցրեց աղջիկներից մեկը:
> -	Օհ, չգիտեմ, դեռ չեմ խոսել նրա հետ:
> -	Մեր Դարինան վերջերս շատ է փոխվել,- մի տղա մտավ խոսակցության մեջ:
> -	Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես Էդգար,- հարցրեց Ինան:
> ...

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

:Smile:  ամեն քայլիդ համար պետք է պատասխան տաս ակումբում)))
այստեղ սխալ հղում էի արել, կներեքՃՃՃՃՃ

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Noosy

Ինձ դուր եկավ Լռությունն ինքն էր պատմվածքը, որի տակ ավելի խորը իմաստ է թաքնված, քան թվում է առաջին հայացքից...իսկ դուրս չեկավ Գետնահարկը, գուցե ես իմաստը լավ չըմբռնեցի, այնուամենայնիվ, ես զզվելի տեսարաններից բացի ուրիշ բան չնկատեցի այս պատմվածքում:

----------


## kivera

:Smile:  Սահյանը տարբեր տրամադրություններով է գրել, իհարկե,
 էս վերջերս մեկն ինձ ասաց գրականությունը հողից ու ջրից է բխում)




> Լավը լավն էր, բայց Սահյանական չէր: Բառերը Սահյանական էին, պատկերն ու տրամադրությունը՝ չէ:

----------


## Արէա

> Սահյանը տարբեր տրամադրություններով է գրել, իհարկե,
>  էս վերջերս մեկն ինձ ասաց գրականությունը հողից ու ջրից է բխում)


Կարող է բխի, կարող է նաև չէ  :Smile: 
Սահյանի մոտ էդպես է, շատ շատերի մոտ էդպես չի  :Smile:  
Ու դա լավ ու վատի հետ կապ չունի:

----------

Ուլուանա (23.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

:Smile:  Լավն էր ու սահյանական... մեկի մոտ ընկալումն էդպես է, շատ շատերի մոտ էդպես չի....
Ու դա լավի ու վատի հետ կապ չունի:

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Մարդի՜կ, աո՜ւ: Էս ո՞ւր եք այ մարդ:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

Բազմազանությունն այլևս կրծելա բոլոր տեսակի խնձորները...
դրանք այլևս ոչ հեքիաթի ավարտն են հուշում...ոչ էլ ավանդույթի պահապանը հանդիսանում...
Դրանք «Գագոյի» երկնագույն երազանքներն են...ու ընթերցողի «բերնի գոլը» իմանալու հետաքրքիր ձև  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

Չեմ ուզում գրաքննադատ երևալ: Ուղղակի ասեմ՝ քվեարկել եմ ակումբային-«կոմերցիոն» «*Գագոյի երազանք»*-ի ու ոնց որ այստեղից դուրս պրծած *«Գետնահարկ»*-իօգտին:

Հ.Գ. Երկրորդ տարբերակը չեմ կարդացել ոչ հայերեն կետադրական նշանների առատության պատճառով:
Հ.Գ.Գ. Մի մրցույթի համար գործերում փիլիսոփայման չափաբաժինը, ԻՀԿ, շա՜տ էր:

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր հեղինակներից, ապրե՛ք: :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Բազմազանությունն այլևս կրծելա բոլոր տեսակի խնձորները...
> դրանք այլևս ոչ հեքիաթի ավարտն են հուշում...ոչ էլ ավանդույթի պահապանը հանդիսանում...
> Դրանք «Գագոյի» երկնագույն երազանքներն են...ու ընթերցողի «բերնի գոլը» իմանալու հետաքրքիր ձև


Ի՞նչ: Ո՞վ է ում բերնի գոլն ուզում իմանալ: Բազմազանության կրծած խնձորներն ինչե՞րն են: Եթե կարելի է մի քիչ ավելի մատչելի, խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Արէա

> ոնց որ այստեղից դուրս պրծած *«Գետնահարկ»*-ի օգտին:


Մահվան պարը, չէ՞:

Հ.Գ. Թե՞ ուղղակի սարսափի պահն ի նկատի ունեիր:

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչքան շատ էր Աստծո, գերբնական ուժերի ու մեկ էլ ծառի թեման, նույնիսկ զարմացա  :Jpit: 

Բայց ընդհանուր ահագին լավն էին ստեղծագործությունները:
Թեև ձեր գոված «Գետնահարկը» չեմ հավանել: Սկիզբը շատ հետաքրքիր էր, բայց հետո հիասթափվեցի ամբողջ պատմվածքից... 
Ինձ էն պատմվածքներն են դուր եկել, որտեղ հոգի կար, զգացվում էր հեղինակի անձը:

Ճտիս քնացնեմ, ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ ու կքվեարկեմ, մի խառնվի, Արէա ջան, դեռ լիքը ժամանակ կա  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012), Դավիթ (23.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մանրից թեժանում ա: Ժող, ձեր քննարկումները նայում եմ, լոզերս գնում են, ուզում եմ կարդալ, բայց հիմա ծանր պատիժ եմ կրում՝ դաս եմ անում: Մի խոսքով, գիշերը երևի նայեմ-բան անեմ:

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

1-ին

"Զդաչի նե նադո"-ն ունի որոշ ֆունդամենտալ թերություններ… նախ պամիդորի շուրջ չարժեր ծավալել նման գործողություն քանի որ "ես միշտ իմ ուզածին հասնում եմ" փիլիսոփայությունը էդ կարգի սիտուացիաներում չի համապատասխանում… "զդաչի նե նադոն"-ն պետք ա լիներ իրա ամենաուժեղ տողը, բայց հեղինակը տղուն սպանելով քաքմեջ արեց տողը, զա օդնո էլ պատժեց… երևի գրողն էլ ա ջղայնացել իրանից անսպասելի… 

իրականում կարար լավը լիներ եթե կենտրոնացվեր ճիշտ կետի վրա… չհասկացա ինչու վաճառողի ու առնողի միջև սակարկումը տենց շուտ դադարեց… կարար ճոճանակի պես մի կողմից մեկ այլը անցներ "համալկրանքը"… լարվածությունը մեծացներ հասցներ եռման կետի, հետո՝ "Զդաչի նե նադո"… հետո թողներ մնացածը կարդացողին… շարունակությունը կատարվում ա կարդացողի գլխում…

պատմվածքը պրիմիտիվ ա, բայց պոտենցիալ տեսա…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), impression (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Ուլուանա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> 1-ին
> 
> "Զդաչի նե նադո"-ն ունի որոշ ֆունդամենտալ թերություններ… նախ պամիդորի շուրջ չարժեր ծավալել նման գործողություն քանի որ "ես միշտ իմ ուզածին հասնում եմ" փիլիսոփայությունը էդ կարգի սիտուացիաներում չի համապատասխանում… "զդաչի նե նադոն"-ն պետք ա լիներ իրա ամենաուժեղ տողը, բայց հեղինակը տղուն սպանելով քաքմեջ արեց տողը, զա օդնո էլ պատժեց… երևի գրողն էլ ա ջղայնացել իրանից անսպասելի… 
> 
> իրականում կարար լավը լիներ եթե կենտրոնացվեր ճիշտ կետի վրա… չհասկացա ինչու վաճառողի ու առնողի միջև սակարկումը տենց շուտ դադարեց… կարար ճոճանակի պես մի կողմից մեկ այլը անցներ "համալկրանքը"… լարվածությունը մեծացներ հասցներ եռման կետի, հետո՝ "Զդաչի նե նադո"… հետո թողներ մնացածը կարդացողին… շարունակությունը կատարվում ա կարդացողի գլխում…
> 
> պատմվածքը պրիմիտիվ ա, բայց պոտենցիալ տեսա…


Հեղինակը, իմ կարծիքով, նոր է սկսում գրել ու բավականին երիտասարդ է: Նպատակ է ունեցել պատժելու չար մարդուն, ինչն էլ ի վերջո արել է: Բայց ցավոք չափազանց անհամոզիչ ու կեղծ էին թե երկխոսությունները, թե հերոսների պահվածքը, թե վերջնական "պատիժը": Իրական կյանքում մարդիկ այդպես չեն խոսում, այդպես չեն պահում իրենց: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե հեղինակը սկսնակ է, ապա հույս կա, որ հետագայում ավելի հաջող գործեր կստացվեն:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

2-4-6…

"զոռովից հորինովի փիլիսոփայություն են  խցկում տեքստի մեջ" տպավորությունն ա… էն աստիճանի որ պատմվածքը ողնաշարը/կառուցվածքը/կմաղքը կորցնում ա… բացարձակապես կորում ա պատմվածքի իմաստը քանի որ կարդացողը իրեն սկսում ա չտեսնել պատմվածքի մեջ… ոչ միայն չտեսնել այլև ինքն իր մասին ոչինչ չի հայտնաբերում… too many ideas in one place and all of them are lost… էնքան շատ գաղափարներ են խցկած մի պատմվածքի մեջ որ իրենք էլ չեն կարողացել կենտրոնան մեկի վրա… 

խելոք երևալու տենդենց կա որն իրենց ընթերցողից հեռացնում ա ու իրանք իրանց քարկապ են քցում… մեզ էլ հետները… 

կարդալուց երկու անգամ քնել եմ… ամեն մի պատմվածքի ընթացքում…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), impression (23.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հեղինակը, իմ կարծիքով, նոր է սկսում գրել ու բավականին երիտասարդ է: Նպատակ է ունեցել պատժելու չար մարդուն, ինչն էլ ի վերջո արել է: Բայց ցավոք չափազանց անհամոզիչ ու կեղծ էին թե երկխոսությունները, թե հերոսների պահվածքը, թե վերջնական "պատիժը": Իրական կյանքում մարդիկ այդպես չեն խոսում, այդպես չեն պահում իրենց: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե հեղինակը սկսնակ է, ապա հույս կա, որ հետագայում ավելի հաջող գործեր կստացվեն:


միգուցե… բայց ես կասեի նյութ կա աշխատելու… հետաքրքիր կլիներ էս մոտեցումը… առաջին մասը կատարվում ա ընթերցողից դուրս… երկրորդ մասը ընթերցողի գլխում… չնայած մի մոմենտ էլ կա, ստեղ առնողը միանշանակ սխալ ա՝ վատ մարդ… ես տենց չէի անի…

----------

Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> միգուցե… բայց ես կասեի նյութ կա աշխատելու… հետաքրքիր կլիներ էս մոտեցումը… առաջին մասը կատարվում ա ընթերցողից դուրս… երկրորդ մասը ընթերցողի գլխում… չնայած մի մոմենտ էլ կա, ստեղ առնողը միանշանակ սխալ ա՝ վատ մարդ… *ես տենց չէի անի*…


Մենք հո գիտենք որ դու սենց չէիր անի. ուզեիր էլ չէիր կարողանա  :Sulel:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քարահունջն իմ ճաշակով չի…

…բայց…

ճարտարապետական լեզվով ասած ունի երեք համակարգ որոնք գալիս են մեկը մեկից հետո… "Այնտեղ…" "Այսօր այնտեղ…", "Որ... լինի…" համակարգերն են որենք կարայի շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով անցում կատարել մակից մեկը… այ էդ հանդիպման ու համադրման տարծքները կարային շատ հետաքրքիր լինեին… մի քիչ անցումը միամիտ ա արված, Լոռեցու պես միամիտ…  հեղինակը ռիթմով պարզ կառուցված դետալ ա օգտագործում օրինակ՝ 

"Այնտեղ կավե քրտնած…"
"Այնտեղ Շռռանի փրփուր…"
"Այնտեղ քեզ հայացք նետած…"

հետո անցում ա կատարում…

Կա, կա' իմ չեղած գրքում, իմ բաժիններ, էջ ու "Բովանդակություն" չունեցող գրքում, որ իմն է
միայն, իմ մասունքն է, մասունքից էլ թանկ է, իմ միս ու արյունով անցածն է, իմ հիշողությանն ու նյարդին
անխաթար պահ տվածն է:
Բայց *այսօր* տխուր է, այսօր տխուր-խեղճացած է իմ չեղած գիրքը..
մի քիչ բանաստեղծական բան կա ու մտնում ա մարդու մեջ, բայց էս վիճակով քիչ ա մտնում…

ու այսօրից սկսում ա երկրորդ ռիթմը… 

այ էս անցումների հետ ես պրոբլեմ ունեմ… տրամադրում, տրամադրում, տրամադրում ու գալիս ա shift-ը բայց լավ չի գալիս… 

…ես դրա վրա կաշխատեի… անցումի՝ shift-ի…

ես չեմ սիրում սենց բաներ, բայց դա անձնական ա… շատ բանաստեղծական ա կարում ա մտնի մարդու արյան մեջ, բայց քիչ… shift- որ լավացնի կարող ա ըլնի…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենք հո գիտենք որ դու սենց չէիր անի. ուզեիր էլ չէիր կարողանա


բարկանում ե՞ս աղա ջան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

5–րդ տարբերակ Հենակետում…

շատ դժվար ա մի բան գրել… ամբողջ պատմվածքի ընթացքում տուալետի թուղթ էին ման գալիս ու լարվածությունն իրա պիկին չեր հասնում թե՞ չպիտի լիներ լարվածություն թե ինչ… չհասկացա ուր էր գնում էս պատմվածքը… մականունները շատ էին որն առաջին հայացքից տրիվիալ ա, բայց պատմությունը կեղծ ա դարձնում… 

մի անգամ եմ քնել…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> բարկանում ե՞ս աղա ջան…


Չէ ինչ բարկանալ, ասում եմ ինչքան էլ քեզ որպես չար ներկայացնես, մենք հո գիտենք որ էդպիսի բան չկա  :Smile: 
Էն մնացած մրցույթներին դու ինչի՞ ձեն չէիր հանում: Նոր տաղանդներդ ենք բացահայտում:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

7–րդ տարբերակ…Մի կտոր երջանկություն

ո՞վ ա էսի մտցրել էս մրցույթի մեջ… ո՞վ ա էդ որոշումը կայացրել…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Ruby Rue (24.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

8–րդ տարբերակ…Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ

բարոյադաստիարակչական առակ ա… ավելի լավ ա Վարդան Այգեկցու առակները կարդամ, կամ էլ կռիլովինը… 

կամ էլ John Lennon-ի working class hero-ն…

գաղափարն ու փիլիսոփայութնունը շատ ափաշքյարայ ա ու յավնի փորձել ա շուստռավատ ըլնի՝ միթոմ չջոգենք, էլի…

Please…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012)

----------


## impression

կարդացել եմ մինչև յոթերորդը
զոռով, ինձ սպանելով (միակ բացառությունը քարահունջն էր, տեղ-տեղ շատ սիրուն նկարագրություններ էին ստացվել, մարդը աշխատել էր տեքստի վրա)
ահավոր վատն էին, էն աստիճան վատն են, որ պետք ա ասել, որ վատն են
մնացածները կարդալ ի վիճակի չեմ, հուսամ մեջները հաջող գործեր կլինեն

ինչի՞ եք գրում օ՜հ, այո, սիրելի եսիմ ինչ իմ զհարիկ, դուք տենց եք խոսու՞մ... հաստատ տենց չեք խոսում, ուրեմն ձեր հորինած-հիշած-մետմորֆած կերպարն էլ տենց չպետք ա խոսի
ուզում եք մրցույթի մասնակցել, բայց մենակ ուզելով չի էդ, պետք ա մի բան անեք դրա համար, ես էլ կարամ հեկեկամ թղթի վրա, ընդ որում, դեռ ջհանդամ, որ հեկեկոց ա, հետն էլ ապաշնորհ հեկեկոց ա: ինձ ամենաշատը սպանում ա էն, որ ԱՆԳՐԱԳԵՏ հեկեկոց ա
մի էրկու տող բան կարդայիք, լավ կլիներ մեր հիմիկվա դարին պատկանող ինչ-որ մի բան, կամ մի քանի բան
լավ գրելու համար մարդ պետք ա ոչ միայն դրա շնորհքն ունենա, այլև մի շատ տարրական բան՝ հարգանք իր գրածը կարդացողի հանդեպ
մի հատ ինքներդ ձեզ հարց տվեք՝ ունեի՞ արդյոք ես բարոյական իրավունք իմ գրածը կարդացողների կյանքից էդքան ժամանակ խլելու

շատ զայրացած գրառում ստացվեց, բայց դե ստացեք, գրածներիդ համապատասխան ա

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Ամպ (24.11.2012), Արէա (23.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## Noosy

հէյշ ուր եք կորել հայեեեր

----------


## Mephistopheles

9–րդ տարբերակ…Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը

ընդհանրապես շատ շատերի մեջ "փիլիսոփայությունը" չափից շատ ա ու էնքան շատ որ հենց փիլիսոփայությունն էլ սկսում ա տուժել… 



> "Մամ, ուզո՞ւմ ես այս տարի պատմվածքներ դնենք սեղանին, իսկ որպես դեսերտ կմատուցենք բանաստեղցություններ,մա՛մ, շատ լավ կլինի…"


շատ կեղծ ա… միթոմ շատ միամիտ բարձր ինտելեկտ ա… please…

նոր տարվա սեղանին չարազ, բուդ, տոլմա, գինի ու տենց բաներ պետք ա լինի… ու ոչ ոք թող չասի թե Նոր Տարին ինչ որ ձևով կարա ուրախ չլինի… սուտ ա, տենց բան չկա… կարող ա տխրես որ սպասածից պակաս ա, բայց ոչ տխուր… 

ու ոչ ոք թող չփորձի նոր տարվա սեղանին պատմվածքներ ու բանաստեղծություններ դնի… չի ուտվի… գոնե անեկդոտ ասեր…

կեղծ ա…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> կարդացել եմ մինչև յոթերորդը
> զոռով, ինձ սպանելով (միակ բացառությունը քարահունջն էր, տեղ-տեղ շատ սիրուն նկարագրություններ էին ստացվել, մարդը աշխատել էր տեքստի վրա)
> ահավոր վատն էին, էն աստիճան վատն են, որ պետք ա ասել, որ վատն են
> մնացածները կարդալ ի վիճակի չեմ, հուսամ մեջները հաջող գործեր կլինեն
> 
> ինչի՞ եք գրում օ՜հ, այո, սիրելի եսիմ ինչ իմ զհարիկ, դուք տենց եք խոսու՞մ... հաստատ տենց չեք խոսում, ուրեմն ձեր հորինած-հիշած-մետմորֆած կերպարն էլ տենց չպետք ա խոսի
> ուզում եք մրցույթի մասնակցել, բայց մենակ ուզելով չի էդ, պետք ա մի բան անեք դրա համար, ես էլ կարամ հեկեկամ թղթի վրա, ընդ որում, դեռ ջհանդամ, որ հեկեկոց ա, հետն էլ ապաշնորհ հեկեկոց ա: ինձ ամենաշատը սպանում ա էն, որ ԱՆԳՐԱԳԵՏ հեկեկոց ա
> մի էրկու տող բան կարդայիք, լավ կլիներ մեր հիմիկվա դարին պատկանող ինչ-որ մի բան, կամ մի քանի բան
> լավ գրելու համար մարդ պետք ա ոչ միայն դրա շնորհքն ունենա, այլև մի շատ տարրական բան՝ հարգանք իր գրածը կարդացողի հանդեպ
> ...


Մի երկու հատ էլ դիմանայիր հետաքրքիրներին էիր հասնելու  :Smile:  Էն որ ոսկի որոնողները մի հազար կիլոմետր փորում են, ոսկուց մի քանի մետրի վրա հուսահատ հետ են դառնում, հիմա քոնն ա:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էկա ակումբի մրցույթներին սեր խոստովանելու  :Love:  լավն են էլի ստեղի մրցույթները, շախով-շուխով, կարծիքներով, քննարկումներով, բազարներով:

թե չէ էն հարգարժան ժյուրիներովը... մեկ էլ հայտարարում են հաղթողներին, ու պըրծ, բան չես հասկանում, հաճույք չես ստանում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## impression

ես քամվեցի առաջին յոթի վր,ա Արեա, մի քիչ խելքի գամ, կկարդամ երևի

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012), Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

10-րդ…

շատ "մութ" գրվածք ա… թվում ա թե անընդհատ սովորական խոսակցության նյութա շոշափվում, բայց շատ ծանր ա կարդացվում, մռայլ ա… ոնց որ բավականին observant ա առաջին հայացքից, բայց էդ ուսումնասիրության՝ observation-ի արդյունքը կարծես իրա նպատակին չի ծառայում… գրողն ու կարդացողը չեն "սովորում" չեն "բացահայտում"… քեզ դնում ա մի ընդհանուր մի հատ մռայլ վիճակի մեջ… բայց չի ասում ուր գնաս, ինքը քեզ չի տանում… այսինքն որ կարդաս կարող ա օրդ քաքմեջ ըլնի…

"Դեռ չգիտեի, որ ամբողջ անշարժ ու շարժական գույքը ժառանգելու են բարեկամներս, հորս դիակը` ես" այ ստեղից արդեն հասկանում ես որ հաստատ 100% դեպրեսիվ նյութ ես կարդում… մինչդեռ մինչև վերջ հասնելը small talk ա տարվում ու վերջում ԲՈՒՄ… *Ես շրջվեցի, հայրս ծերացել էր: Ոտքի կանգնեցի, գրկելով հորս, օգնեցի նստել սայլակին ու միասին բարձրացանք չորրորդ հարկ:
Ես գիտեի , որ երբ հայրս ծերանա, կկորցնեմ նրան ու կսկսվի իմ մենությունը:* 

երևում ա որ գրողը հոր հետ հատգուկ հարաբերությունների մեջ ա եղել… ես էլ եմ հայր կորցրել, բայց մինչև այսօր ես փորձում եմ վերահայտնաբերել հորս ու զարմանալիորեն ինքս ինձ ճանաչելով վերաճանաչում եմ հորս… ու իմ գնահատականը սկսում ա փոխվել հորս նկատմամբ… սկսում եմ ավելի շատ հասկանալ, բայց սիրում եմ նույն չափով, բայց հասկանալով…

ես դա չտեսա… հեղինակն ուսումնասիրում ա հորը, զուտ հոր գործողություններով ու հիշողություններով, բայց չի վերահայտնաբերում հորը… իրա մեջ հորը չի տեսնում… սա շատ կարևոր դետալ ա իմ համար…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գագոյի երազը հեշտ կարդացվում էր, բայց խի՞ էդ տղեն վերջում գեյ եղավ, կամ խի՞ ես պլտի հավատամ կամ չհավատամ դրան… իմ խնձորն էլ կարամ տամ հեղինակին… պետք չի ինձ…

ընթացքը վգատը չէր, բայց վերջը քանդեց ամեն ինչ… երևի չի հասցրել ու վերջին մոմենտին մի բան գրել ա… վատ ա արել…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էկա ակումբի մրցույթներին սեր խոստովանելու  լավն են էլի ստեղի մրցույթները, շախով-շուխով, կարծիքներով, քննարկումներով, բազարներով:
> 
> թե չէ էն հարգարժան ժյուրիներովը... մեկ էլ հայտարարում են հաղթողներին, ու պըրծ, բան չես հասկանում, հաճույք չես ստանում


ստեղ ժյուրին ես եմ…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Մինա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

12…Գետնահարկը չդզեց… 

no way էսի պատմվածք ա… էսի կարող ա ինչ որ կինոյի վերապատում ա, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում պատմվածք… լրիվ շիրպոտրեբ ա… կներեք…

----------

ivy (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

կարդացել եմ մինչև 13-ը…

ուզում եմ մի բան նշել ժողովուրդ… *ես ճարտարապետ եմ, գրականության հետ կապ չունեմ* գրում եմ զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքը, էսի պրոֆեսիոնալ կարծիք չի… 

ձենս էլ հլա ոչ մեկին չեմ տալու… նայած ով ինչքան կտա իմ ձենին… ծախում եմ…

----------


## Արէա

> 12…Գետնահարկը չդզեց… 
> 
> no way էսի պատմվածք ա… էսի կարող ա ինչ որ կինոյի վերապատում ա, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում պատմվածք… լրիվ շիրպոտրեբ ա… կներեք…


Բա պատմվածքը ո՞րն ա տնաշեն: Մարդը լավ էլ գրել ա. լարված կարդում ես, ուզում ես շարունակությունն իմանաս, հերոսներին պատկերացնում ես, պատկերները տեսնում ես: Էլ պատմվածքը ո՞նց ա լինում:

----------


## ivy

Մի բան ինձ դուր չեկավ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ասեմ, հետո կանցնեմ քվեարկությանը:
Ոչ հետաքրքիր սյուժեներ կան, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ աչքի ընկնող կերպարներ: Եթե կան էլ, ապա հեչ զարգացած չեն: Տասնյոթ գործ եմ կարդացել, բայց ոչ մի գործող հերոս չի տպավորվել, որ ասեմ՝ այ էս ինչ հարուստ կերպար էր: Կարող է՝ պատճառը պատմվածքի նախապես որոշված չափսն է, որը հնարավորություն չի տվել ամբողջական կերպարներ ստեղծել, չգիտեմ: 
Հիմնական շեշտը դրված է «խոհափիլիսոփայության« վրա: Իսկ իրականում, արժի շեշտը դնել գործող անձանց վրա, նրանց պարզ մարդկային գործողությունների ու երկխոսությունների վրա, որի արդյունքում էդ ամբողջ «փիլիսոփայությունը», որը հատուկ շեշտած տողերով եք տվել, ինքնիրեն կգա՝ առանց հատուկ աչքներս մտցնելու: Այ դա կլինի հաջողություն, երբ մարդ հասկանում է, թե ինչ ես ուզել ասել, առանց էդ տողերը գրելու:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), impression (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Ամպ (24.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (24.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցանք գործի  :Jpit: 
1. Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե ուղղակի ուզածին հասնելով վերջանար: Շատ լավ երևում ա, որ հեղինակը ջահել ա, բայց լավ ա ջահել լինել ու աճելու տեղ ունենալ: Տեսարանները լավն էին, բայց մի քանի տեղ ածականներով ու մակբայներով համը հանում էր: Օրինակ, սկզբում նշվեց, որ կինը բարձրահասակ ա: Բայց դա էական նշանակություն ունի՞: Ինչ-որ կերպ փոխու՞մ ա պատմության ընթացքը: Բնականաբար ոչ: Ուրեմն արժե այ էդ սկզբունքով բոլոր ածական-մակբայների հախից գալ:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Բա պատմվածքը ո՞րն ա տնաշեն: Մարդը լավ էլ գրել ա. լարված կարդում ես, ուզում ես շարունակությունն իմանաս, հերոսներին պատկերացնում ես, պատկերները տեսնում ես: Էլ պատմվածքը ո՞նց ա լինում:


Արէա ջան, դու էնտեղ ի՞նչ կերպար ես հիշել, ո՞վ էին էդ մարդիկ, ի՞նչ կատարվեց, ի՞նչ պատճառով: Ինչն էր էդ պատմվածքի ասելիքը: Ոնց որ էժանագին ուժասծիկ լիներ  :Pardon:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

2. Կներեք, չկարողացա կարդալ: Տպավորություն ունեմ, որ հեղինակն ընթերցողին չի հարգում: Խորհուրդ կտայի մեկ-մեկ գիրք բացել: Եթե նույնիսկ կարդալն այդքան անտանելի ու ծանր գործ է, ապա գոնե կարելի է նայել, թե ինչպես է տեքստը կետադրվում: Իսկ սխալ կետադրությունն ահավոր խանգարում է կարդալուն: Իմ ուղեղը կախվեց:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, դու էնտեղ ի՞նչ կերպար ես հիշել, ո՞վ էին էդ մարդիկ, ի՞նչ կատարվեց, ի՞նչ պատճառով: Ինչն էր էդ պատմվածքի ասելիքը: Ոնց որ էժանագին ուժասծիկ լիներ


Հա ես սիրում եմ էդպիսի բաներ: Լավ, չեմ վիճում: Ինձ դուր է եկել: Իմ կարծիքով պարտադիր չի պատմվածքն ինչ-որ ասելիք, ինչ-որ խորը իմաստներ, եսիմինչեր ունենա: Կարդացիր՝ կարդացվե՞ց, չձանձրացա՞ր, ամեն տողը կարդալիս ուզեցի՞ր հաջորդն էլ կարդալ, վերջ, ուրեմն լավն է պատմվածքը: Իհարկե մասնագետները հազար ու մի այլ գնահատման չափանիշներ ունեն: Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, իսկ իմ կարծիքը ավելի զգայական մակարդակում է, քան գիտական:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կարդացել եմ մինչև յոթերորդը
> զոռով, ինձ սպանելով (միակ բացառությունը քարահունջն էր, տեղ-տեղ շատ սիրուն նկարագրություններ էին ստացվել, մարդը աշխատել էր տեքստի վրա)
> ահավոր վատն էին, էն աստիճան վատն են, որ պետք ա ասել, որ վատն են
> մնացածները կարդալ ի վիճակի չեմ, հուսամ մեջները հաջող գործեր կլինեն
> 
> ինչի՞ եք գրում օ՜հ, այո, սիրելի եսիմ ինչ իմ զհարիկ, դուք տենց եք խոսու՞մ... հաստատ տենց չեք խոսում, ուրեմն ձեր հորինած-հիշած-մետմորֆած կերպարն էլ տենց չպետք ա խոսի
> ուզում եք մրցույթի մասնակցել, բայց մենակ ուզելով չի էդ, պետք ա մի բան անեք դրա համար, ես էլ կարամ հեկեկամ թղթի վրա, ընդ որում, դեռ ջհանդամ, որ հեկեկոց ա, հետն էլ ապաշնորհ հեկեկոց ա: ինձ ամենաշատը սպանում ա էն, որ ԱՆԳՐԱԳԵՏ հեկեկոց ա
> մի էրկու տող բան կարդայիք, լավ կլիներ մեր հիմիկվա դարին պատկանող ինչ-որ մի բան, կամ մի քանի բան
> լավ գրելու համար մարդ պետք ա ոչ միայն դրա շնորհքն ունենա, այլև մի շատ տարրական բան՝ հարգանք իր գրածը կարդացողի հանդեպ
> ...


Աբրես… էս գրառումդ որ դնեիր 5000 դրամով ձայնս կտայի քեզ… լավ ձրի… 

ես էլ ընգել եմ էշ էշ մինչև 13 կարդացել եմ…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), impression (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա պատմվածքը ո՞րն ա տնաշեն: Մարդը լավ էլ գրել ա. լարված կարդում ես, ուզում ես շարունակությունն իմանաս, հերոսներին պատկերացնում ես, պատկերները տեսնում ես: Էլ պատմվածքը ո՞նց ա լինում:


2 անգամ քնել եմ… գոնե կինոյի լինքը դներ նայեինք…

----------

ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> 2 անգամ քնել եմ… գոնե կինոյի լինքը դներ նայեինք…


Ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ քնել: Էն մնացածից ոչ մեկի ժամանակ մտքովդ չանցավ չէ՞ որ կարծես կինոյի վերապատում լինի: Ուրեմն մենակ սրա հիման վրա հնարավոր կլիներ կինո նկարել, ասենք ոչ շատ հաջող կինո, բայց դե աշխարհում նկարվող կինոների նման կինո, ոչ թե դժվար ապրուստ, որովհետև էն մնացածի մեծ մասի հիման վրա մենակ դժվար ապրուստ նկարել կլինի:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի բան ինձ դուր չեկավ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ասեմ, հետո կանցնեմ քվեարկությանը:
> Ոչ հետաքրքիր սյուժեներ կան, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ աչքի ընկնող կերպարներ: Եթե կան էլ, ապա հեչ զարգացած չեն: Տասնյոթ գործ եմ կարդացել, բայց ոչ մի գործող հերոս չի տպավորվել, որ ասեմ՝ այ էս ինչ հարուստ կերպար էր: Կարող է՝ պատճառը պատմվածքի նախապես որոշված չափսն է, որը հնարավորություն չի տվել ամբողջական կերպարներ ստեղծել, չգիտեմ: 
> Հիմնական շեշտը դրված է «խոհափիլիսոփայության« վրա: Իսկ իրականում, արժի շեշտը դնել գործող անձանց վրա, նրանց պարզ մարդկային գործողությունների ու երկխոսությունների վրա, որի արդյունքում էդ ամբողջ «փիլիսոփայությունը», որը հատուկ շեշտած տողերով եք տվել, ինքնիրեն կգա՝ առանց հատուկ աչքներս մտցնելու: Այ դա կլինի հաջողություն, երբ մարդ հասկանում է, թե ինչ ես ուզել ասել, առանց էդ տողերը գրելու:


շատ սխալ ես Այվի ջան… բացարձակապես համաձայն չեմ… էն զուգարանի թուղթի պատմությունը շատ լավն էր… էն լուծ կապիտանը որ ընգած տուալետի թուղթ ա ման գալի… 

Ղազարյանը շատ լավն ա… անընդհատ մի ոտի վտա թռվռացող, կաս-կարմիր, քրտինքը վրեն, ֆուռաժկեն ծուռ դրած ձեռներով "դեմն" ու ոռը բռնած հեսա հեսա  տակը քաքելու ա ու ընգած ձենը գլուխն ա քցել զուգարանի թուղթ ա ման գալիս… վատն ա՞… վերջում էլ էն խեղճ հարիֆի սիրածի գիրքն առնում գնում ա քաքելու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

3. Քարահունջը կարդալիս մի հատ բարձրացա վերև, մրցույթի հայտարարությանը նորից նայեցի: Հա, փաստորեն ժանրային սահմանափակում չկա: Պատկերները շատ սիրուն էին, լավ էր գրված, բայց պատմվածք չէր: Փաստորեն, պահանջ էլ չկա, որ պատմվածք լինի:

Ի դեպ, արդեն երկրորդ անվերնագիր գործն եմ կարդում: Ժողովուրդ ջան, նորից խնդրում եմ գիրք վերցրեք: Թեկուզ մի կարդացեք, բայց մի հատ նայեք, տեսեք՝ քանի՞ անվերնագիր գիրք կգտնեք: Ախր վերնագիրն առաջին բանն ա, որով ստեղծագործությունը ներկայանում ա ընթերցողին, որը տեսնելով ընթերցողը որոշում ա կարդալ կամ չկարդալ: Իսկ «Անվերնագիր՞ տեսնելով դժվար ինչ-որ մեկը կարդալու ցանկություն ունենա:

4. Միջակություն, ընդ որում՝ կռահում եմ ով է հեղինակը, որովհետև Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթներին նույնպես մասնակցել է նմանատիպ գործերով, որ մի քիչ պատմվածք հիշեցնում է, ու չես ուզում ուղարկել վառելու, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ թույլ է:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ քնել: Էն մնացածից ոչ մեկի ժամանակ մտքովդ չանցավ չէ՞ որ կարծես կինոյի վերապատում լինի: Ուրեմն մենակ սրա հիման վրա հնարավոր կլիներ կինո նկարել, ասենք ոչ շատ հաջող կինո, բայց դե աշխարհում նկարվող կինոների նման կինո, ոչ թե դժվար ապրուստ, որովհետև էն մնացածի մեծ մասի հիման վրա մենակ դժվար ապրուստ նկարել կլինի:


չէ ապեր, կինոն արդեն նկարած ա, ինքը փորձում ա պատմի ուղղակի տեղ տեղ լավ չի հիշում…

Ապեր, կարող ա՞ բարեկամ ա գրողը… ասա իմանամ, համը չհանեմ…

----------


## ivy

Ես արդեն խառնվեցի...
Կամ պիտի մենակ «Գագոյի երազանքի» համար քվեարկեմ՝ որպես միակ սյուժեով գործ առանց խոհափիլիսոփայական զեղումների ու մի մեծ «ղժժոց» սաղ էդ «հոմո vs. քյառթ» թեմաների վրա, կամ պիտի ընտրեմ էն գործերը, որոնք ինձ ինչ-որ չափով հուզել են, ինչ-որ էմոցիաներ առաջացրել մեջս ու դրանց օգտին քվեարկեմ, ի դեպ էդպիսի հինգ պատմվածք կա: Գագոն ինձ չի հուզել, մենակ հասկացնել է տվել, թե հեղինակն ինչ էր ասում ու ոնց էր սաղիս ծաղրում (տո լավ էլ անում էր)  :Jpit: 

Իսկ երկուսը համատեղել չեմ ուզում, որովհետև լրիվ տարբեր կատեգորիաների ընտրություններ են ինձ համար... Կամ Գագոն, կամ էն հինգը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ… կարող ա՞ վրեքներս կայֆավատ են ըլնում… ո՞վ ա կազմակերպել էս մրցույթը…

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա։ Մյուս շաբաթ կկարդամ, թե չէ քլունգս արդեն ժանգոտում ա։

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժողովուրդ… կարող ա՞ վրեքներս կայֆավատ են ըլնում… ո՞վ ա կազմակերպել էս մրցույթը…


Հանցավոր ռեժիմը, Մեֆ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես արդեն խառնվեցի...
> Կամ պիտի մենակ «Գագոյի երազանքի» համար քվեարկեմ՝ որպես միակ սյուժեով գործ առանց խոհափիլիսոփայական զեղումների ու մի մեծ «ղժժոց» սաղ էդ «հոմո vs. քյառթ» թեմաների վրա, կամ պիտի ընտրեմ էն գործերը, որոնք ինձ ինչ-որ չափով հուզել են, ինչ-որ էմոցիաներ առաջացրել մեջս ու դրանց օգտին քվեարկեմ, ի դեպ էդպիսի հինգ պատմվածք կա: Գագոն ինձ չի հուզել, մենակ հասկացնել է տվել, թե հեղինակն ինչ էր ասում ու ոնց էր սաղիս ծաղրում (տո լավ էլ անում էր) 
> 
> Իսկ երկուսը համատեղել չեմ ուզում, որովհետև լրիվ տարբեր կատեգորիաների ընտրություններ են ինձ համար... Կամ Գագոն, կամ *էն հինգը*:


Այվի ջան, կարա՞ս մի հատ քեզ նեղություն տաս ասես էն Հենակետի ի՞նչն ա դուրդ եկել… եթե իհարկե գաղտնիք չի… 




> "որոնք ինձ ինչ-որ չափով հուզել են, ինչ-որ էմոցիաներ առաջացրել մեջս ու դրանց օգտին քվեարկեմ"


… շուշուտ գրի արդեն մտովս ուրիշ բաներ ա անցնում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա։ Մյուս շաբաթ կկարդամ, թե չէ քլունգս արդեն ժանգոտում ա։


ապեր, քլունգդ պահի… ես արդեն էշէշ 13 հատ կարդացի… fuck'm… որ քլքնգես, կնշանակի կուտը կերել ես… իմ նման…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, լավ դու էլ, տենց վատ չի, մարդիկ են, իրենց համար սրտի մեջ եղածը գրել են, դե ինչ անպայման ա բարձր գրականություն լինի: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ շատ ավագ սերնդի մարդիկ էլ են մասնակցել:

----------

Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, կարա՞ս մի հատ քեզ նեղություն տաս ասես էն Հենակետի ի՞նչն ա դուրդ եկել… եթե իհարկե գաղտնիք չի…


Բոլոր նկարագրությունները, բանակային կյանքի դրվագը ու պատմության ավարտը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեֆ, լավ դու էլ, տենց վատ չի, մարդիկ են, իրենց համար սրտի մեջ եղածը գրել են, դե ինչ անպայման ա բարձր գրականություն լինի: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ շատ ավագ սերնդի մարդիկ էլ են մասնակցել:


Սրտի չէ, հոգու  :LOL: 
Ռիփ, դու էլ կողմնորոշվի ուֆ  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

հա, թութքի առկայությունն ինձ էլ հուզեց...

----------

Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, լավ դու էլ, տենց վատ չի, մարդիկ են, իրենց համար *սրտի մեջ եղածը գրել են*, դե ինչ անպայման ա բարձր գրականություն լինի: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ շատ ավագ սերնդի մարդիկ էլ են մասնակցել:


էտ ա՞ դրանց սրտի մեջ… ավա՞գ սերնդի… ինչքան ավագ Այվի ջան… 105 տարեկա՞ն…

----------


## ivy

Ես չեմ գրել, ինձ մի քլնգեք  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բոլոր նկարագրությունները, բանակային կյանքի դրվագը ու պատմության ավարտը:


it's about a fucking toilet paper… ու ինչ մի հատ տվայտանքների մեջ են ընգել… ես բանակում ծառայել եմ, ավելի շատ պոեզիա ու գրականություն կար քան սրա մեջ… տղերքով ընենց զրույցներ ու շամանակներ էկնք անց կացնում (բազմազգ) որ եթե գրող լինեի կարայի մի հատ լավ պատմվածք գրեի…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, ի դեպ ընկել ես, քաշի, էն մնացած չորսն էլ կարդա, դու կարող ես, ես գիտեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ակումբից մարդ կա՞ որ ներկայացրել ա…

----------


## impression

դրել էշ-էշ ձրի գրաքննադատ ենք աշխատում
նորմալ երկիր լիներ հիմա խմբագրությունները իրար միս կուտեին մեր մի հոդված տպելու համար, դրել ստեղ ձրի մեզ ու մեր նեռվերն ենք մաշում
վերջացավ, քլունգս փողով ա դառնում


իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ ասենք համոզված եմ էլի, լսել են մրցույթում փողի թեմա կա, ասել են ջհանդամ, փորձենք, կպավ՝ կպավ, աշտոժ
հիմա առաջարկում եմ մի ուրիշ պայման՝ մյուս մրցույթին էկեք սենց անենք՝ հաղթողները էլի թող իրանց պրիզները ստանան էլ, բարով էլ վայելեն, բա՜յց էդ մրցանակային ֆոնդը կազմվի պարտվողների անդամավճարներից

դե տեսնեմ էլի տենց ինչ դեբիլ սերիալային արտահայտություն մտքներով անցնի, էլի կգրե՞ն
կարող ա արդեն իրոք նորմալ գործեր լինեն կարդալու

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Malxas (24.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Ամպ (24.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012), Հայկօ (24.11.2012), Մինա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ի դեպ ընկել ես, քաշի, էն մնացած չորսն էլ կարդա, դու կարող ես, ես գիտեմ


քոնը էն մնացած չորսի մեջ ա՞…

----------

Մինա (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> քոնը էն մնացած չորսի մեջ ա՞…


Չեմ մասնակցել, ազնիվ-ազնիվ խոսք  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող ակումբից մարդ կա՞ որ ներկայացրել ա…


Հնարավոր ա, որ կա, չգիտենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
> 
> ՈՒրախ եմ հայտնելու, որ Հավաքածու բլոգի հերթական մրցույթը կանցկացվի ակումբում, այս ուրբաթ օրը: Խնդրում եմ ինձ ներել այսպիսի կարճ ժամկետի համար:
> Ակումբցիները նույնպես կարող են  մասնակցել այս մրցույթին: Քննարկումները և քվեարկումը չի տարբերվի ակումբի նախորդ մրցույթներից:
> 
> Մրցույթին հանձնվող *արձակ* ստեղծագործությունները պետք է լինեն նոր և նախկինում չհրապարակված:
> 
> 
> Հեղինակները կներկայացնեն մինչև 5 էջ (7500 նիշ) ստեղծագործություն:
> ...



Ժողովուրդ սրանց համար փող տվող կա… փող են տալու էս մարդկանց որ գնան էլի գրեն… մի հատ էլ սենց մրցույթ ըլնի… Հեթանոսն ա մեղավոր… գիտեմ…

չբռնեմ էն գեմառոյի օգտին քվեարկեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հնարավոր ա, որ կա, չգիտենք:


ո՞նց իմանանք… ես նոր եմ բանտից դուրս եկել, էլ չեմ ուզում գնամ… որ էլի գնամ, բանտում էլ կմեռնեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

չսպանեք, բայց ինձ էլ հինգը դուր էկավ  :Jpit:  (որոշ վերապահումներով)
ուրեմն որ սկսեցի կարդալ, մտածեցի՝ ըհը, բանակային կյանքի մասին գրող հայտնի ժամանակակից գրողն ա, որոշել ա կայֆավատ լինի, քաղցր-մեղցր հայերեն ա խոդի տվել: զանգ ընկերոջը: չէ, ինքը չի: ուրեմն հեղինակը լուրջ էդ քաղցր-մեղցր լեզուն ա օգտագործել: չէ, բանակի հետ չի ուտվում էդ լեզուն: ախր եթե բանակի մասին էլ չլիներ: մեկը արտաքնոց բառը շատ արհեստական ա: ինչևէ, էսքան քննադատելուց հետո առայժմ միակ գործն ա, որ գոնե մի քիչ դուրս էկավ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ո՞նց իմանանք… ես նոր եմ բանտից դուրս եկել, էլ չեմ ուզում գնամ… որ էլի գնամ, բանտում էլ կմեռնեմ…


Վույ աման  :Jpit: 
Չենք կարող իմանալ, դա մենակ hetanos-ը գիտի՝ մրցույթի կազմակերպիչը:

----------


## Malxas

Ցավոք ժամանակ չեղավ կարդալու, իսկ ակումբակիցների գրառումներից եկա այն կարծիքի, որ նորմալ պատմվածք չկա 17 - մեջ: Եթե իրոք այդպես է, ապա ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե պտմմվածքները նախնական քվեարկություն անցնեին ու միայն եզրափակիչ փուլ մտածները, որոնք թույլ գործերի դեպքում կարող են և ընդհանրապես չլինել, իրավունք ունենային մրցանակի հավակնել:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, բացի ինձնից էլի մարդ կա՞, ում մտքով անցել ա, որ «Խենթը» Մալխասն ա գրել:

----------

Malxas (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, բացի ինձնից էլի մարդ կա՞, ում մտքով անցել ա, որ «Խենթը» Մալխասն ա գրել:


վայ համբերի  :Jpit:  երկար ճանապարհ կա մինչև խենթը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վույ աման 
> Չենք կարող իմանալ, դա մենակ hetanos-ը գիտի՝ մրցույթի կազմակերպիչը:


գիտես կատակ ե՞մ անում… 3րդ անգամ 4 շաբաթով ա արգելափակումը…

բայց գաղտնի ա չի ասի… ոճից, բանից չեք զգու՞մ ով կարա լինի…

----------


## ivy

Մալխաս, միաժամանակ արեցինք գրառումը, իմն էլ՝ հենց քո մասին էր, ո՞նց են ասում՝ երկար ես ապրելու, թե նման մի բան  :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (24.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ի դեպ, բացի ինձնից էլի մարդ կա՞, ում մտքով անցել ա, որ «Խենթը» Մալխասն ա գրել:


Էդ շատ ավագ, որ ասում էիր ինձ նկատի ունեիր ուրեմն  :Angry2:   :LOL: 
Այվի ջան, չեմ թաքցնում իմ տարիքը, բայց էստեղ գրելն էլ էն չի, հետո քեզ կասեմ  :Wink:  Իմ կողմից միայն ավելացնեմ, որ գեղեցիկ աղջիկների նկատմամբ դեռ անտարբեր չեմ և հաճախ նրանք են ինձ ոգեշնչուն, որ ստեղծագործեմ: Հիմա կսկսեմ կարդալ «Խենթը»: Տեսնեմ էդ ով է սկսել իմ ոճով գրել  :Jpit: 
Իսկ իմ պատմվածքները ընդհանուր առմամբ երեքն են, որովհետև մրցույթի կաղզմակերպիչների հետ պայմանավորվել եմ, որ երեք պրիզն էլ ինձ տան  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չսպանեք, բայց ինձ էլ հինգը դուր էկավ  (որոշ վերապահումներով)
> ուրեմն որ սկսեցի կարդալ, մտածեցի՝ ըհը, բանակային կյանքի մասին գրող հայտնի ժամանակակից գրողն ա, որոշել ա կայֆավատ լինի, քաղցր-մեղցր հայերեն ա խոդի տվել: զանգ ընկերոջը: չէ, ինքը չի: ուրեմն հեղինակը լուրջ էդ քաղցր-մեղցր լեզուն ա օգտագործել: չէ, բանակի հետ չի ուտվում էդ լեզուն: ախր եթե բանակի մասին էլ չլիներ: մեկը արտաքնոց բառը շատ արհեստական ա: ինչևէ, էսքան քննադատելուց հետո առայժմ միակ գործն ա, որ գոնե մի քիչ դուրս էկավ


really?… մի հատ վեր*լուծե՞ք* էլի… հավես չկա մի անգամ էլ կարդամ…

----------


## ivy

Վերջ, ես քվեարկում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Ի դեպ, բացի ինձնից էլի մարդ կա՞, ում մտքով անցել ա, որ «Խենթը» Մալխասն ա գրել:


Այվի ջան, կարդացի «Խենթը»: Չէէէէէ, ես չէի գրել...

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, կարդացի «Խենթը»: Չէէէէէ, ես չէի գրել...


Ինչ-որ կասկածելիորեն շուտ կարդացիր  :Acute:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի կտոր երջանկությունը... ուրեմն ուզում եմ քլնգել, վատ խոսքեր ասել, թե՝ երկխոսություններն արհեստական են, սենց նենց, բայց նենց լեզուս չի պտտվում, որովհետև հեղինակը հաստատ դեռահաս ռոմանտիկ մի աղջնակ ա, որը հոգու ճիչի փոխարեն փորձել ա պատմվածք գրել: Մի խոսքով, հեղինակ ջան, պատմվածքդ վատն ա, շատ վատը, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ մի հուսահատվիր: Ուղղակի անընդհատ գրի: Ոչինչ, էդ տարիքում ես էլ եմ սենց բաներ գրել ու թաքուն-թաքուն պահել  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> really?… մի հատ վեր*լուծե՞ք* էլի… հավես չկա մի անգամ էլ կարդամ…


այ մարդ, ի՞նչ վերլուծել: մտահղացումն օրիգինալ էր: ճիշտ ա՝ լեզուն սպանեց-թողեց: բայց իրոք հավես աշխատանք էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի կտոր երջանկությունը... ուրեմն ուզում եմ քլնգել, վատ խոսքեր ասել, թե՝ երկխոսություններն արհեստական են, սենց նենց, բայց նենց լեզուս չի պտտվում, որովհետև հեղինակը հաստատ դեռահաս ռոմանտիկ մի աղջնակ ա, որը հոգու ճիչի փոխարեն փորձել ա պատմվածք գրել: Մի խոսքով, հեղինակ ջան, պատմվածքդ վատն ա, շատ վատը, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ մի հուսահատվիր: Ուղղակի անընդհատ գրի: Ոչինչ, էդ տարիքում ես էլ եմ սենց բաներ գրել ու թաքուն-թաքուն պահել


մի քլնգի հա՞… էտի հեշտ ա… դուռակություն ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ մարդ, ի՞նչ վերլուծել: մտահղացումն օրիգինալ էր: ճիշտ ա՝ լեզուն սպանեց-թողեց: բայց իրոք հավես աշխատանք էր:


ի՞նչն էր հավես…

----------


## Malxas

> Ինչ-որ կասկածելիորեն շուտ կարդացիր


Ինչ ուշադիր ես բայց:  :Blush:  Սկիզբը կարդացի: Բայց եթե ուզում ես խոստովանեմ, որ ես եմ գրել, ոչ մի խնդիր չկա, որովհետև ես քեզ անսահման լավ եմ տրամադրված  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող մի բան կարամ հաստատ ասեմ… ակումբցի մասնակիցը հաստատ անընդհատ էս էջն ա գալիս, բայց կարծիք չի գրում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ի՞նչն էր հավես…


զուգարանում քամակը բաց պոեզիա կարդալը: իհարկե, եթե հեղինակը մի քիչ ավելի հարուստ երևակայություն ունենար, կնշեր, թե կոնկրետ ինչ էր կարդում Ղազարյանը, բայց դե  :Jpit: 


քլնգելս չի գալիս, աչքիս մեծացել եմ  :Jpit:  համ էլ քլունգս պահում եմ ավագ սերնդի անտաղանդներին: դեռահասներին քլնգելու կարիք չկա, իրանք նուրբ հոգի ունեն  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող մի բան կարամ հաստատ ասեմ… ակումբցի մասնակիցը հաստատ անընդհատ էս էջն ա գալիս, բայց կարծիք չի գրում…


մի ակումբցի կա, էս էջից դուրս չի գալիս: բայց կարդացածս առաջին ութի մեջ հաստատ ինքը չկա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս ինչ մի կայֆերի մեջ եք առանց ձյաձի, մարդ մի հատ ոտքը չքաշի:
Մեկ-մեկ քլնգեմ, թե՞ ոնց  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բոլոր նկարագրությունները, բանակային կյանքի դրվագը ու պատմության ավարտը:


Իսկ ինձ Բոյով Ճուտը, ինքը մեր վաշտից ա եղել :LOL:  մեկ էլ Ղազարյանը, մեր սպաներից էր :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Մի կտոր երջանկությունը... ուրեմն ուզում եմ քլնգել, վատ խոսքեր ասել, թե՝ երկխոսություններն արհեստական են, սենց նենց, բայց նենց լեզուս չի պտտվում, որովհետև հեղինակը հաստատ դեռահաս ռոմանտիկ մի աղջնակ ա, որը հոգու ճիչի փոխարեն փորձել ա պատմվածք գրել: Մի խոսքով, հեղինակ ջան, պատմվածքդ վատն ա, շատ վատը, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ մի հուսահատվիր: Ուղղակի անընդհատ գրի: Ոչինչ, էդ տարիքում ես էլ եմ սենց բաներ գրել ու թաքուն-թաքուն պահել


Սա մեր էն թաքուն թեմայի հերոսուհին ա  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ինչ մի կայֆերի մեջ եք առանց ձյաձի, մարդ մի հատ ոտքը չքաշի:
> Մեկ-մեկ քլնգեմ, թե՞ ոնց


ինչի կարդացել ե՞ս…

----------


## Ծով

ժող ջան, էսօր կապրիզնի տրամ ա մոտս, որ խնդրեմ խորհուրդ կտաք՝ որից սկսեմ...տխուր չլինի էլի շատ… :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինձ Բոյով Ճուտը, ինքը մեր վաշտից ա եղել մեկ էլ Ղազարյանը, մեր սպաներից էր


աաաաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մի ակումբցի կա, էս էջից դուրս չի գալիս: բայց կարդացածս առաջին ութի մեջ հաստատ ինքը չկա:


հեչ չգիտեմ ում մասին ա խոսքը… ո՞վ ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ինչի կարդացել ե՞ս…


Գործի տեղն ինձ կոտորելով, վառատնիկիցս բռնած կոմպի առաջ քաշ տալով, երեսս զոռով դեպի կոմպը շրջելով մի քանիսը կարդացել եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ժող ջան, էսօր կապրիզնի տրամ ա մոտս, որ խնդրեմ խորհուրդ կտաք՝ որից սկսեմ...տխուր չլինի էլի շատ…


Գնա քնելու, Ծով ջան  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), impression (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ինձ Բոյով Ճուտը, ինքը մեր վաշտից ա եղել մեկ էլ Ղազարյանը, մեր սպաներից էր


Շին, կներես ապեր… ես իրականում գրականության մեջ էդքան էլ չկամ… ես ընդհանրապես ճարտարապետի աչքով եմ նայում ու շատ հավանական ա որ սխալ դատողություններ անեմ՝ ոչ գրական…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ինձ Բոյով Ճուտը, ինքը մեր վաշտից ա եղել մեկ էլ Ղազարյանը, մեր սպաներից էր


Էդ պատմությունից խաբար ե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալն էլ կարդացի: Ոնց որ կռահում եմ՝ հեղինակն ով ա: Ինքը ակումբցի չի, էլի Հավաքածուի նախկին մասնակիցներից ա: Հեղինակն ակնհայտորեն գրելու շնորհք ունի, բայց կոնկրետ էս գործը շատ թույլ էր: Մեկ էլ երեխայի խոսքի հետ կապված դիտողություն. բացի թլիկ խոսելուց, երեխաների խոսքը շատ ուրիշ բաներով էլ է տարբերվում մեծահասակներինից: Պետք ա ուշադիր լինել:

Ու մեկ էլ իններորդ հարկն ու պատշգամբն ինչ-որ ծանոթ էին  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գործի տեղն ինձ կոտորելով, վառատնիկիցս բռնած կոմպի առաջ քաշ տալով, երեսս զոռով դեպի կոմպը շրջելով մի քանիսը մի կարդացել եմ:


…Հենակետը հետաքրքիր էր չէ՞…

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ես յոթ տարբերակի համար քվեարկեցի  :Blush: 
Հետո երևի կգրեմ առանձին-առանձին:

----------


## Ծով

> Գնա քնելու, Ծով ջան


վ սմիսլե տխուր ե՞ն :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, կներես ապեր… ես իրականում գրականության մեջ էդքան էլ չկամ… ես ընդհանրապես ճարտարապետի աչքով եմ նայում ու շատ հավանական ա որ սխալ դատողություններ անեմ՝ ոչ գրական…


Մեֆ ջան, արխային, հեղինակը ես չեմ: Ես տենց շատ վերջակետեր չեմ օգտագործում :Jpit:  Ես էլ լինեի, էլի արխային:



> Էդ պատմությունից խաբար ե՞ս


Չէ, դեպքը բաց եմ թողել աչքիս, մենակ Ղազարյանն ու Բոյով Ճուտը համընկան, Կոտոշին էլ չեմ ճանաչում :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> …Հենակետը հետաքրքիր էր չէ՞…


Դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել: 
Բանակային տերմինալոգիան, հիմնականում ռուսերեն ու մականունների բազմությունը նեղում էր:
Արա դե չեմ սիրում էլի ես մականուններ:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, արխային, հեղինակը ես չեմ: Ես տենց շատ վերջակետեր չեմ օգտագործում Ես էլ լինեի, էլի արխային:


զգայուն եմ դառել Շին ջան…





> Չէ, դեպքը բաց եմ թողել աչքիս, մենակ Ղազարյանն ու Բոյով Ճուտը համընկան, Կոտոշին էլ չեմ ճանաչում


իյա՛ Շի՞ն… քեզնից հետո ա եղե՞լ… կարող ա՞ դու ես գողացել էդ թղթերը… ապեր տար տուր, Ղազարյանը հես ա քաքելու ա տակը… լուծ ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալն էլ կարդացի: Ոնց որ կռահում եմ՝ հեղինակն ով ա: Ինքը ակումբցի չի, էլի Հավաքածուի նախկին մասնակիցներից ա: Հեղինակն ակնհայտորեն գրելու շնորհք ունի, բայց կոնկրետ էս գործը շատ թույլ էր: Մեկ էլ երեխայի խոսքի հետ կապված դիտողություն. բացի թլիկ խոսելուց, երեխաների խոսքը շատ ուրիշ բաներով էլ է տարբերվում մեծահասակներինից: Պետք ա ուշադիր լինել:
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ իններորդ հարկն ու պատշգամբն ինչ-որ ծանոթ էին


Էդ թլոշ պուճուրն էլ մեկ-մեկ մոռանում էր, որ թլոշ ա, լավ էլ արտասանում էր տառերը:
Ասածս ինչ ա, հետևողական ու ուշադիր ա պետք լինել: 
Կամ թլոշ ա, կամ թլոշ չի:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել: 
> Բանակային տերմինալոգիան, հիմնականում ռուսերեն ու մականունների բազմությունը նեղում էր:
> Արա դե չեմ սիրում էլի ես մականուններ:


Գալ, վերջը էդ թուղթը գտա՞ն թե չէ… կարծեմ չէին գտել, մոռացել եմ, կամ էլ լավ չեմ հասկացել…

Գալ, դու գործ չունես ներկայացրած չէ՞…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեկտեմբերն էլ կարդացի: Էլի. հեղինակը գրելուց հեռու չի, բայց կոնկրետ գործը թույլ էր, չնայած տեղ-տեղ հավեսին արտահայտություններ կային (աշխարհի վերջ լոռվա բարբառով  :LOL:  ): Ամեն դեպքում, բազմաթիվ բազմակետերն ահավոր խանգարում էին: Հեղինակ ջան, խորհուրդ լսի, բազմակետերից հեռու մնա: Նրանք նախատեսված են միայն ու միայն հոգու ճիչ ժանրի համար: Պատմվածքներում վերջակետերն ավելի հարմար են  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես յոթ տարբերակի համար քվեարկեցի 
> Հետո երևի կգրեմ առանձին-առանձին:


աբրիս… աչքս մտար… շատ ճիշտ որում ես կայացրել…

----------


## ivy

> տեղ-տեղ հավեսին արտահայտություններ կային (աշխարհի վերջ լոռվա բարբառով  ):


Էդ արտահայտությունը ինձ էլ էր լրիվ տարել, քվեարկել եմ էդ տարբերակի համար  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> աբրիս… աչքս մտար… շատ ճիշտ որում ես կայացրել…


Հա, Մեֆ, լրիվ ճիշտ ո*ում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անվերնագիր 3-ն էլ ա Հավաքածուի հին մասնակիցներից:

----------


## Շինարար

> իյա՛ Շի՞ն… քեզնից հետո ա եղե՞լ… կարող ա՞ դու ես գողացել էդ թղթերը… ապեր տար տուր, Ղազարյանը հես ա քաքելու ա տակը… լուծ ա…


Ես տենց վաղտերը բուշլատի աստառից էի օգտվում :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Մեֆ, լրիվ ճիշտ ո*ում


գնա՛… ես քո մասին շատ լավ կարծիք ունեի, բայց ոնց որ հասկացա սխալվել եմ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, վերջը էդ թուղթը գտա՞ն թե չէ… կարծեմ չէին գտել, մոռացել եմ, կամ էլ լավ չեմ հասկացել…
> 
> Գալ, դու գործ չունես ներկայացրած չէ՞…


Էն Գետնահարկը որ կարդացի, ինձ թվաց ունեմ  :LOL: 
Իմ սիրած ժանրն ա վերցրած, mystery, supernatural crap.
Բայց թույլ էր, ես ավելի լավ կգրեի:
Ես էն Սահմանների Առաքյալն եմ ուզում ինձ ստիպեմ մինչև վերջ կարդամ, չեմ կարողանում, ի՞նչ անեմ  :Not I:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Անվերնագիր 3-ն* էլ ա Հավաքածուի հին մասնակիցներից:


էդ ո՞րն ա…

----------


## ivy

> գնա՛… ես քո մասին շատ լավ կարծիք ունեի, բայց ոնց որ հասկացա սխալվել եմ…


Ախ ախ ախ, քրքրվեցի  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն Գետնահարկը որ կարդացի, ինձ թվաց ունեմ 
> Իմ սիրած ժանրն ա վերցրած, mystery, supernatural crap.
> Բայց թույլ էր, ես ավելի լավ կգրեի:
> Ես էն Սահմանների Առաքյալն եմ ուզում ինձ ստիպեմ մինչև վերջ կարդամ, չեմ կարողանում, ի՞նչ անեմ


բայց չունես չէ՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախ ախ ախ, քրքրվեցի


ինչ ուզում ես եղի… ուզում ես տրաքի… 300 դոլարը եթե դրան ես տալու, ուրեմն էդքան ա ճաշակդ… գնա՛

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բայց չունես չէ՞…


Ինչի՞ ջան, վախենում ես գրածիս վրա ախկո արած լինես, նեղանա՞մ  :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

լոլիկը դուրս չեկավ :Smile:  ինձ թվաց` հեղինակը Դիանա Գրիգորյանն ա, անցանք առաջ...

----------


## ivy

> ինչ ուզում ես եղի… ուզում ես տրաքի… 300 դոլարը եթե դրան ես տալու, ուրեմն էդքան ա ճաշակդ… գնա՛


Իմ գործը էղածի միջից ընտրելն ա, տվողը ես չեմ  :Pardon:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> լոլիկը դուրս չեկավ ինձ թվաց` հեղինակը Դիանա Գրիգորյանն ա, անցանք առաջ...


Դու Դիանային դեռ չես հասել, Ծով  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> լոլիկը դուրս չեկավ ինձ թվաց` հեղինակը Դիանա Գրիգորյանն ա, անցանք առաջ...


Դու որոշեցիր սկզբից սկսել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ գործը էղածի միջից ընտրելն ա, տվողը ես չեմ


էտի քո գործը չի… դու ես քեզ էդ գործը վերագրել… կարայիր չքվեարկեիր… կարայիր քվեարկեիր, ասենք "Խենթ"-ի օգտին…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող ջան, բայց Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը սովոր ա՞ նման քլնգախառը քննարկումների:
Մենք սովոր ենք, գլխներիս գալիքը գիտենք, բայց նենց չլինի մարդկանց վիրավորենք թողենք:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012), Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> էտի քո գործը չի… դու ես քեզ էդ գործը վերագրել… կարայիր չքվեարկեիր… կարայիր քվեարկեիր, ասենք "Խենթ"-ի օգտին…


Հա, Մեֆ, ես Խենթի օգտին էլ եմ քվեարկել, ասեցի յոթ տարբերակ եմ ընտրել:

----------

Malxas (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գետնահարկը կարդացի, ոնց որ հեղինակին էլ տեղը բերեցի (ես իրա ցավը տանեմ): Գիտե՞ք ինչը դուրս էկավ: Որ գրագետ էր, աշխատած էր, ոչ թե արագ-արագ խզբզած-ուղարկած: Բայց վերջը թույլ էր:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող ջան, բայց Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը սովոր ա՞ նման քլնգախառը քննարկումների:
> Մենք սովոր ենք, գլխներիս գալիքը գիտենք, բայց նենց չլինի մարդկանց վիրավորենք թողենք:


կսովորեն… եթե սովոր չեն, թող գրելը թարգեն, կամ գրել սովորեն…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող ջան, բայց Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը սովոր ա՞ նման քլնգախառը քննարկումների:
> Մենք սովոր ենք, գլխներիս գալիքը գիտենք, բայց նենց չլինի մարդկանց վիրավորենք թողենք:


Իրենք էլ բեթարի են սովոր, էն ինչ էր անում ժյուրին... Բայց դե կարելի ա նենց անել, որ ստեղ գոնե տենց չլինի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Մեֆ, ես Խենթի օգտին էլ եմ քվեարկել, ասեցի յոթ տարբերակ եմ ընտրել:


հա՞… էլ ո՞ր տարբերակի օգտին ես քվեարկել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող ջան, բայց Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը սովոր ա՞ նման քլնգախառը քննարկումների:
> Մենք սովոր ենք, գլխներիս գալիքը գիտենք, բայց նենց չլինի մարդկանց վիրավորենք թողենք:


Գալ, հավաքածուի յոթ հարկանի քլունգների համեմատ սրանք գովասանքի խոսքեր են: Բայց մեկ ա հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը տենց էլ չի սովորում քլնգին  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Հա, Մեֆ, ես Խենթի օգտին էլ եմ քվեարկել, ասեցի յոթ տարբերակ եմ ընտրել:


Ապրես, 300 - ից 100 քոնն է  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու Դիանային դեռ չես հասել, Ծով


Գալ Դիանայի հետ իմ հարաբերությունները ոնց ե՞ն… ես կարդացել ե՞մ մինչև 13 են կարդացել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կսովորեն… եթե սովոր չեն, թող գրելը թարգեն, կամ գրել սովորեն…


Մեֆ, մարդ կա ոչ սովորում ա, ոչ գրելն ա թարգում  :LOL:  

Ի դեպ, Բայի ներմուծած հավաքածուական տերմինն էս մրցույթում դեռ չեմ օգտագործել, ինչը նշանակում ա առայժմ էդ աստիճանի վատ գործեր չեմ կարդացել  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Գալ, հավաքածուի յոթ հարկանի քլունգների համեմատ սրանք գովասանքի խոսքեր են: Բայց մեկ ա հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը տենց էլ չի սովորում քլնգին


Չի էլ սովորի, Բյուր ջան: Դուք՝ ստեղծագործողներդ, մի ուրիշ տեսակի փխրուն ժողովուրդ եք: Մեր՝ ընթերցողների էլ դա մի ուրիշ տեսակի հեչ վեջը չի:

----------


## Ծով

անվերնագիր մեկ. չեմ ձգում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից մրցույթից հետո անպայման կկարդամ :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, հավաքածուի յոթ հարկանի քլունգների համեմատ սրանք գովասանքի խոսքեր են: Բայց մեկ ա հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը տենց էլ չի սովորում քլնգին


Հա՞:
Դե որ տենց ասեմ էլի, ասեմ, որ սպասուհի ունեցող ժամանակակից կանայք երբեք իրենց առևտուրն, այն էլ մեկ կիլոգրամ պամիդորի, անձամբ չեն անում:
Դրա համար շոֆեռ կա, փերսընըլ shopper կա:
Իմացեք էլի, գյոռս չեմ տանելու:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012), Ուլուանա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ Դիանայի հետ իմ հարաբերությունները ոնց ե՞ն… ես կարդացել ե՞մ մինչև 13 են կարդացել…


Մեֆ, Դիանան էն անտաղանդ սերիալագիրն ա Առմենիայի  :LOL: 
Բայց որ մտածում ես, ստեղի սերիալում աղջկա կերպարին շատ քնքշիկ են վերաբերում:
Դիանայի գրած կնանիքին ցբխում են պատերով ամբողջ օրը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մարդ կա ոչ սովորում ա, ոչ գրելն ա թարգում  
> 
> Ի դեպ, Բայի ներմուծած հավաքածուական տերմինն էս մրցույթում դեռ չեմ օգտագործել, ինչը նշանակում ա առայժմ *էդ աստիճանի վատ գործեր չեմ կարդացե*լ


wow…սրանից վատն էլ ե՞ս կարդացել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> wow…սրանից վատն էլ ե՞ս կարդացել…


բա Մեֆ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՞:
> Դե որ տենց ասեմ էլի, ասեմ, որ սպասուհի ունեցող ժամանակակից կանայք երբեք իրենց առևտուրն, այն էլ մեկ կիլոգրամ պամիդորի, անձամբ չեն անում:
> Դրա համար շոֆեռ կա, փերսընըլ shopper կա:
> Իմացեք էլի, գյոռս չեմ տանելու:


յա, բայց ինքը իրա ուզածին միշտ հասնում ա  :LOL: 
լավ, լոլիկի հեղինակն էլ ա էրեխա էրևում, պետք չի շատ թունդ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Դիանան էն անտաղանդ սերիալագիրն ա Առմենիայի 
> Բայց որ մտածում ես, ստեղի սերիալում աղջկա կերպարին շատ քնքշիկ են վերաբերում:
> Դիանայի գրած կնանիքին ցբխում են պատերով ամբողջ օրը:


Ես ասի Դիանան Ակումբից ա… դե հասկանում ես, էլի ես ինձ մի քիչ պտի շնորհքին պահեմ Գալ ջան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, բայց խի՞ 17 հատ… մի քիչ շատ չի՞…

----------


## Շինարար

> լավ, լոլիկի հեղինակն էլ ա էրեխա էրևում, պետք չի շատ թունդ


Եթե բարեխոսովի ա, ես էլ Գագոյի երազանքի համար եմ բարեխոսում, հերոսներից մեկը ես եմ, աչքիս :Blush:  բայց ոչ Գագոն, և ոչ էլ իր երազանքը:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Դեռ առաջին երեքն եմ կարդացել։ Դրանց մասին գրեմ, մնացածն էլ՝ ընթացքում քիչ–քիչ։

*1. «Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը»*
Համաձայն եմ Մեֆի հետ, որ պատմվածքը պոտենցիալ ուներ, բայց... Էստեղ լիքը բայցեր կան։ Նախ, ինչպես արդեն նշեցին, խոսակցությունը բնական ու համոզիչ չէր։ Տիկնոջ կերպարը մի տեսակ չափազանցված, դզված–փչված էր։ Տեղ–տեղ հաջողված դիպուկ նկարագրություններ կային, ինչն ուղղակի ցույց էր տալիս, որ հեղինակը լավ ստեղծագործելու ունակ է։ Պատմվածքի հանգուցալուծումն էլ չհավանեցի. ինչ–որ շատ աչք մտցվող «արդարացի զուգադիպություն» ստացվեց, ընթերցողին հատուկ ցնցելու միտում էր նկատվում։ 

*2. Անվերնագիր–1*
Մեֆի ասած քնելու վախից մինչև վերջ չկարդացի։ Չնայած Մեֆը ոնց որ թե ուրիշ պատմվածքների ժամանակ էր քնել, բայց ես էս մեկի սկիզբը մի քիչ կարդալուց արդեն զգացի, որ քունը նենգորեն մոտենում է, ու մտածեցի, որ չարժե դա թույլ տալ։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ ասելիք ուներ, բայց անհասկանալի կետադրական նշանները մի կողմից, շարադրանքի ձգձգվածությունը՝ մյուս կողմից, չթողեցին, որ բան հասկանամ։ Բայց ինձ թվում է՝ էդ տարօրինակ կետադրության պատճառով էս գործն ավելի շատ փնովվեց, քան արժանի էր։ Ինչևէ, թող սա դաս լինի բոլոր ստեղծագործողների համար, որ գրելիս ուշադրություն դարձնեն ոչ միայն բովանդակությանը, այլև տեքստը հավաքելու ձևին։ Գործող անձանց անունների դիմաց դրված էդ գծիկներն ու փակագծի փոխարեն թեք գծերը բավական դժվարընթեռնելի էին դարձնում գրվածքը։ 

Ի դեպ, հանուն արդարության պիտի ասեմ, որ տվյալ տարբերակի բնօրինակ տեքստը, որը պատճենել եմ այստեղ, շատ ավելի ընթեռնելի տեսք ուներ՝ ըստ երևույթին՝ ձեռքով դրված բազմաթիվ բացատների շնորհիվ, որոնք, սակայն, պատճենելիս չէին կարող պահպանվել, իսկ նորից հատիկ–հատիկ էդքան բացատներ շարելն առանց չափազանցության ահռելի գործ է, ու չարժեր ակնկալել, որ տեղադրողը պիտի էդքան ժամանակ ծախսի տեքստի գեղարվեստական ձևավորման վրա։ Նման բաները պետք է հաշվի առնել։ Բայց մարդիկ էնքան բողոքեցին սխալ կետադրական նշաններից, որ մտածեցի՝ մի քիչ անարդարացի կլինի, եթե դրա պատճառով շատերը չկարդան։ Հենց նոր գործող անձանց անունները թավատառ դարձրի ու լիքը բացատներ ջնջեցի։ Հուսով եմ՝ դրանից հետո ավելի լավ կկարդացվի։ Էս գործում կետադրության հետ կապված ինչ–որ նկատելի անգրագիտություն չկար իրականում, ավելի շուտ տեսողական առումով էր տեքստը դժվարընթեռնելի։ 

*3. Քարահունջ*
Հետաքրքիր պատկերներ, նկարագրություններ կային, բայց մեծ մասամբ շատ էին ծանրաբեռնված ածականներով և այլ նկարագրական բառերով։ Ավելի շուտ արձակ բանաստեղծություն էր հիշեցնում։ Նաև համաձայն եմ, որ սահյանական ինչ–որ բան կար, էն տարբերությամբ, որ Սահյանն ավելի պարզ ու անպաճույճ է գրում։ Հետո էդ բնույթի գրվածքի համար մի քիչ շատ էր երկար։ Կարելի էր ավելի կարճ կապել. ես որ կեսից արդեն զոռով էի կարդում։ Բայց ընդհանուր վատը չէր։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե բարեխոսովի ա, ես էլ Գագոյի երազանքի համար եմ բարեխոսում, հերոսներից մեկը ես եմ, աչքիս բայց ոչ Գագոն, և ոչ էլ իր երազանքը:


ապեր Գագոն էլ ըլնեիր, ոչինչ… դու գիտես իմ հայացքները… ես OK եմ… դու իմ մոտ խնդիր չունես…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ի դեպ, ոնց հասկացա, չնայած ծավալային սահմանափակում ա դրվել, բայց տեղադրելուց չի ստուգվել՝ բոլոր գործերը տեղավորվու՞մ են 7500 նիշ սահմանափակման մեջ, թե՞ ոչ: առաքյալներն ակնհայտորեն խախտում ա էդ սահմանափակումը: դրա համար առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդում ու չեմ քվեարկում էս մեկի օգտին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե բարեխոսովի ա, ես էլ Գագոյի երազանքի համար եմ բարեխոսում, հերոսներից մեկը ես եմ, աչքիս բայց ոչ Գագոն, և ոչ էլ իր երազանքը:


դու երևի հեղինակն ես կամ էլ խնձորը  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, կարող ա՞ կարդում եք… ինձ ասեք որն եք ուզում, ես կասեմ արժե կարդալ թե չէ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, կարդացածներիցս դեռ միայն Գագոն եմ հավանել  :Smile: 
Չի բացառվում, որ հեղինակին գիտեմ: Երկու հոգու հիշեցրեց ոճը, հումորը: Բայց տարբեր տողեր կարդալիս երկուսից մեկը աչքիս առաջ էր գալիս, նենց որ հաստատ չգիտեմ: Ի դեպ, էդ աչքիս առաջ եկողներիցս մեկը կարա մի երկու տող վերջերում ինադու ավելացրած լինի, որ այ սենց ինձ թողի շիվարած  :LOL: 

Բնականությունն էր շատ հավես շարադրածի: Ինձ Տեխասում էի զգում, սեղաններից մեկի մոտ նստած: Էդ ամենին հետևելիս: Չէի պարում բայց կոտրտվելով: Եքա կնիկ եմ, հետն էլ ամուսնացած:
Գագոյի համբույրից բոլորովին վատ չզգացի: Թեև գրեթե գլխի էի ընկել, որ տենց մի բան լինելու ա: Էլի "American Beauty"-ն հիշեցի:
Ստեղ ինչ-որ կարծիք էր հնչել ավանդույթների պահպանման հետ կապված :Smile:  Սիրտս չամիչ ուզեց:

Վերջում ինձուինձ ժպտում էի էկրանին՝ ևս մեկ անգամ օֆիսում ամրապնդելով գժի իմ համբավը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

չբռնե՞մ Ատունեի Կկործանումը կարդամ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, կարող ա՞ կարդում եք… ինձ ասեք որն եք ուզում, ես կասեմ արժե կարդալ թե չէ…


վերջին երեքին եմ հասել, էլ չեմ կարողանում ինձ համոզել, որ կարդամ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, կարդացածներիցս դեռ միայն Գագոն եմ հավանել 
> Չի բացառվում, որ հեղինակին գիտեմ: Երկու հոգու հիշեցրեց ոճը, հումորը: Բայց տարբեր տողեր կարդալիս երկուսից մեկը աչքիս առաջ էր գալիս, նենց որ հաստատ չգիտեմ: Ի դեպ, էդ աչքիս առաջ եկողներիցս մեկը կարա մի երկու տող վերջերում ինադու ավելացրած լինի, որ այ սենց ինձ թողի շիվարած 
> 
> Բնականությունն էր շատ հավես շարադրածի: Ինձ Տեխասում էի զգում, սեղաններից մեկի մոտ նստած: Էդ ամենին հետևելիս: Չէի պարում բայց կոտրտվելով: Եքա կնիկ եմ, հետն էլ ամուսնացած:
> Գագոյի համբույրից բոլորովին վատ չզգացի: Թեև գրեթե գլխի էի ընկել, որ տենց մի բան լինելու ա: Էլի "American Beauty"-ն հիշեցի:
> Ստեղ ինչ-որ կարծիք էր հնչել ավանդույթների պահմանման հետ կապված Սիրտս չամիչ ուզեց:
> 
> Վերջում ինձուինձ ժպտում էի էկրանին՝ ևս մեկ անգամ օֆիսում ամրապնդելով գժի իմ համբավը:


ինձ դրա վերջը չհամոզեց… շուշուտ wrap up ա արել պրծել ա…

----------


## Շինարար

> վերջին երեքին եմ հասել, էլ չեմ կարողանում ինձ համոզել, որ կարդամ


Ասա, որ 14-ի ոճը Վանոյի կամ Մաթևոսյանի ոճի հետ հեչ կապ չուներ: Մի տեսակ նեղված եմ ինձ զգում էդ համեմատությունից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չբռնե՞մ Ատունեի Կկործանումը կարդամ…


էդ ո՞րն ա:

կարո՞ղ ա թռել եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ինձ դրա վերջը չհամոզեց… շուշուտ wrap up ա արել պրծել ա…


Գետնահարկի վերջն էլ ա տենց արած:
Կարա նրանից լինի, որ Ակումբցիներ են հեղինակները ու էնքան ժամանակ չեն ունեցել, որքան Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ասա, որ 14-ի ո-ը Վանոյի կամ Մաթևոսյանի ոճի հետ հեչ կապ չուներ: Մի տեսակ նեղված եմ ինձ զգում էդ համեմատությունից:


Շին, լավ էլի  :LOL: 
Պասի գնամ կարդամ գամ:

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասա, որ 14-ի ոճը Վանոյի կամ Մաթևոսյանի ոճի հետ հեչ կապ չուներ: Մի տեսակ նեղված եմ ինձ զգում էդ համեմատությունից:


Վանո չգիտեմ, բայց ի՞նչ Մաթևոսյան: Սկի չկարողացա ինձ ստիպել, որ վերջացնեմ:

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գետնահարկի վերջն էլ ա տենց արած:
> Կարա նրանից լինի, որ Ակումբցիներ են հեղինակները ու էնքան ժամանակ չեն ունեցել, որքան Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդը:


Գալ, ինձ թվում ա՝ ոչ թե ժամանակի հարց ա, այլ սահմանափակման: Ուղղակի որոշ մարդիկ լրիվ իգնոր են արել, որ սահմանափակում կա նիշերի, բոլ-բոլ գրել են: Ինձ թվում ա՝ նրանց ի սկզբանե պետք ա որակազրկել ու ասել՝ պաշոլներդ քաշեք, ձե՞ռ եք առնում, կրկնակի երկարության բաներ եք ուղարկում: Մի երկու բառ չի էղածը, որ ասես հա:

----------


## ivy

Առաքյալները իմ ամենահավանած տարբերակն ա:

----------

Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաքյալները իմ ամենահավանած տարբերակն ա:


Վերջը ստիպելու ես մինչև վերջ կարդամ  :LOL:  եթե նույնիսկ ամենալավն ա, մեկ ա, ոչ արդար մրցակցության պայմաններում ա: Եթե Գետնահարկի հեղինակին էլ էդքան տարածք տային, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչեր կգրեր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Առաքյալները իմ ամենահավանած տարբերակն ա:


Չգիտեմ, կարող ա՝ իրոք շատ լավն ա: Կարող ա՝ եթե հենց սկզբից տենց հավակնոտ համեմատություն չկարդայի, լրիվ ուրիշ հայացքով կարդայի դա: Ի վերջո, հանճարեղ գործեր ստեղ չկան, ու չորս պատմվածք կարողացել եմ առանձնացնել ու քվեարկել, բայց էդ համեմատությունից հետո կարդացածս լրիվ ուրիշ տպավորություն թողեց վրաս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ինձ թվում ա՝ ոչ թե ժամանակի հարց ա, այլ սահմանափակման: Ուղղակի որոշ մարդիկ լրիվ իգնոր են արել, որ սահմանափակում կա նիշերի, բոլ-բոլ գրել են: Ինձ թվում ա՝ նրանց ի սկզբանե պետք ա որակազրկել ու ասել՝ պաշոլներդ քաշեք, ձե՞ռ եք առնում, կրկնակի երկարության բաներ եք ուղարկում: Մի երկու բառ չի էղածը, որ ասես հա:


Դե հա, եթե սահմանափակում կար, բոլորը պետք ա դա պահեին:
Երգիրը երգիր չի:

Թարսի պես էս սահմանափակումը խախտած երկար գործերը չեն կարդացվում, որ ասես՝ օգտվել են, լավ են արել, զատո լավ են գրել:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Վերջը ստիպելու ես մինչև վերջ կարդամ  եթե նույնիսկ ամենալավն ա, մեկ ա, ոչ արդար մրցակցության պայմաններում ա: Եթե Գետնահարկի հեղինակին էլ էդքան տարածք տային, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչեր կգրեր:


Էդ Գետնահարկի անունը մի տվեք էլի, թե ինչն եք տենց հավանել, ես զարմացած եմ մնում...

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ Գետնահարկի անունը մի տվեք էլի, թե ինչն եք տենց հավանել, ես զարմացած եմ մնում...


պատեր լպստելը  :Tongue:

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Առաջին նախադասությունը լրիվ վերջն էր, նենց գրավեց ուշադրությունս, բայց հետո քիչ էր մնում կիսատ թողնեի...

----------


## ivy

> պատեր լպստելը


Դե էդ եմ ասում՝ առաջին նախադասությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե էդ եմ ասում՝ առաջին նախադասությունը:


բա կոկորդի բետոնը  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Դուք ստեղ բոլորդ նրբաճաշակ իզվռաշեններ եք  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուֆ դե չեմ կարողանում կարդամ էլի առաքյալները:
Ինչի՞ են մարդիկ բառեր հորինում, քիչ կա՞:
Վերելակապատ, դպրոցատարիք, անխաբելի... մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում իմաստի մեջ մտնեմ, լռվում եմ էդ բառերի վրա:
Արցունքառում ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Մինա (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դուք ստեղ բոլորդ նրբաճաշակ իզվռաշեններ եք


Նրաբաճաշակ իզվռաշեն  :Jpit:  գնամ սփյուռքում թազա անուն սարքեմ

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուֆ դե չեմ կարողանում կարդամ էլի առաքյալները:
> Ինչի՞ են մարդիկ բառեր հորինում, քիչ կա՞:
> Վերելակապատ, դպրոցատարիք, անխաբելի... մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում իմաստի մեջ մտնեմ, լռվում եմ էդ բառերի վրա:
> Արցունքառում ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:


Ու էդ բոլորի կողքին չգիտես ինչու՝ վալյերանկա, ախր, եթե դպրոցատարիք, ուրեմն կատվախոտ, չէ՞:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Գալաթեա (24.11.2012), Մինա (24.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու էդ բոլորի կողքին չգիտես ինչու՝ վալյերանկա, ախր, եթե դպրոցատարիք, ուրեմն կատվախոտ, չէ՞:


ընդ որում՝ յ-ով

----------

Գալաթեա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ու էդ բոլորի կողքին չգիտես ինչու՝ վալյերանկա, ախր, եթե դպրոցատարիք, ուրեմն կատվախոտ, չէ՞:


Դու միանգամայն իրավացի եք:
Կամ ՝միանգիրավացի:

----------


## ivy

Ժողովորդ, մի հատ էն Խենթը կարդացեք, էլի: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դա Մալխասն ա: Ու էն տողադարձները հուշում են, որ դա արդեն ուրիշ ֆորմատի համար էլ ա սարքած եղել: Դե ինքը հա ինչ-որ պատմական բաներ ա գրում, տպում:

----------

Malxas (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովորդ, մի հատ էն Խենթը կարդացեք, էլի: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դա Մալխասն ա: Ու էն տողադարձները հուշում են, որ դա արդեն ուրիշ ֆորմատի համար էլ ա սարքած եղել: Դե ինքը հա ինչ-որ պատմական բաներ ա գրում, տպում:


Եթե բառեր չի հորինել, կկարդամ  :Smile: 
Գնացի:

----------

ivy (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Երկար ա  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Հա, լիքը հորինած բառ կա Առաքյալների մեջ, բայց ինձ ամենաշատն էր հուզել բոլոր տասնյոթ պատմվածքներից, ու նույնիսկ դուր էր եկել, թե ոնց էր սկիզբը մի տեսակ առանձնացված շարունակությունից, ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան կար դրա մեջ, ինձ դուր եկավ: Հոգի կար մեջը: Իսկ դուք բետոնած կոկորդներով բռնաբարված կնանիք եք սիրում, ախ, ախ, ախ  :Cray:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ընդհանրապես երբ մրցույթներ են լինում իհարկե չես սպասում որ հանճարեղ գործեր լինեն, բայց համենայն դեպս բոլոր գործերից ինչ որ բան հնարավոր ա լինում սիրել ու տանել… չի լինում նենց որ լրիվ անպետք լինի (խոսքս ճարտարապետական մրցույթների մասին ա)… միշտ ինչ որ հետաքրքիր բան կարողանում ես գտնել ու սովորել…

Էս մրցույթը աչքի ա ընկնում նրանով որ բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի տալիս ու առավել ևս քննարկելու նյութ չեմ տեսնում երկար հոծ տաղտկալի տեքստերը կարդալ կարելի ա մենակ փողով… բացարձակապես իրական կյանքի հետ առնչություն չունեցող տեքստեր են, անգամ նրանք որոնք թվում ա թե հեշտ են կարդացվում, բայց իրականում չնայած կերպարները կենդանի են, բայց վերջում մեջդ բան չեն թողնում… էս ի՞նչ պղպջակի մեջ են ապրում էս գրողները որ սենց կտրված անկախ/անկապ գրում են, թեկուզ երբեմն էլ հմտորեն… կարծիք եղավ որ սա հին սերունդն ա… ուրեմն քննարկելն ավելորդ ա սրանից լավը չեն լինելու ոչ էլ քննադատություններն են ընդունելու… անգամ անդրադառնալ չարժե…էսի իրանց պատալոկն ա… լավա գոնե հացնող սերունդն ա…

ավելի լավ ա մի քիչ անգրագետ գրեն, անփույթ ու կանոնները խախտելով, բայց կրքոտ ու զգաս որ ասելիք ունեն… ստեղ բացարձակապես ասելիք չտեսա why would anybody write this?

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Գալաթեա (24.11.2012), Մինա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, լիքը հորինած բառ կա Առաքյալների մեջ, բայց ինձ ամենաշատն էր հուզել բոլոր տասնյոթ պատմվածքներից, ու նույնիսկ դուր էր եկել, թե ոնց էր սկիզբը մի տեսակ առանձնացված շարունոկությունից, ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան կար դրա մեջ, ինձ դուր եկավ: Հոգի կար մեջը: Իսկ դուք բետոնած կոկորդներով բռնաբարված կնանիք եք սիրում, ախ, ախ, ախ


Մեջը ապատեղեկատվություն կա նաև, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ ջիհադը քրիստոսի սերնդին հայտարարված պատերազմ ա, ինչո՞ւ քրիստոսը փոքրատառով, ովքե՞ր են քրիստոսի սերունդը: Մի նախադասության մեջ 4 սխալ, չորրորդը մահմեդական բառն ա, որ սխալ բառ ա: Ուղղակի պետք չի գրել չիմացած բաների մասին:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Moonwalker (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Գալաթեա (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Մեջը ապատեղեկատվություն կա նաև, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ ջիհադը քրիստոսի սերնդին հայտարարված պատերազմ ա, ինչո՞ւ քրիստոսը փոքրատառով, ովքե՞ր են քրիստոսի սերունդը: Մի նախադասության մեջ 4 սխալ, չորրորդը մահմեդական բառն ա, որ սխալ բառ ա: Ուղղակի պետք չի գրել չիմացած բաների մասին:


Ես էդքան չեմ խորացել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովորդ, մի հատ էն Խենթը կարդացեք, էլի: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դա Մալխասն ա: Ու էն տողադարձները հուշում են, որ դա արդեն ուրիշ ֆորմատի համար էլ ա սարքած եղել: Դե ինքը հա ինչ-որ պատմական բաներ ա գրում, տպում:


Րաֆֆու խենթը լրիվ հերիք ա… սկսեցի, բայց զգացի որ մինչև վերջը կենդանի չեմ մնա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Խենթն էլ ա ջանջալ:
Կարա Մալխասը լինի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գնացի քնեմ ժող:
Հեղինակներ ջան, ավել-պակասի համար՝ կներեք:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էդքան չեմ խորացել...


Դե սա առաջինը իմ աչքին զարնեց: Քանի Ռայադերը մանրադիտակը ձեռքին չի եկել, ասի՝ շուտ ես ասեմ :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գնացի քնեմ ժող:
> Հեղինակներ ջան, ավել-պակասի համար՝ կներեք:


Բարի գիշեր Գալ ջան… ներում եմ…

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջը ապատեղեկատվություն կա նաև, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ ջիհադը քրիստոսի սերնդին հայտարարված պատերազմ ա, ինչո՞ւ քրիստոսը փոքրատառով, ովքե՞ր են քրիստոսի սերունդը: Մի նախադասության մեջ 4 սխալ, չորրորդը մահմեդական բառն ա, որ սխալ բառ ա: Ուղղակի պետք չի գրել չիմացած բաների մասին:


Ստռաիծել ախպեր, ինչի հետևից ես ընգել… ամեն բան թամամ էր դրանք էլ սխալ էի՞ն…

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Ուլուանա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Շին ախպոր պես հլը ասա, էս Մաթևոսյանին, կամ ավելի շատ Վանոին նման չի՞.




> Ծերունին գլխի էր ընկել: Անփորձությունը կռահելի էր: Կանխատեսելի մարդը խոցելի է, բայց արդար է: Չիմանալին, անորոշելին մահն է իսկ: Քաջությունը ծերունու վրա փորձարկվելիքներից չէ: Քաջության թիրախն էլ մարդը չէ, եթե կուզեք: Մեկին խփել սպանելով չեն հերոսանում, անարդար, բռնի մահից փրկելն է հերոսությունը: Մարդեղեն, հողեղեն, սահմանային չէ քաջությունը:


բա էս 




> Պառավը չկար: Հալիվորն այդ զգաց շեմքից առաջ գալուց հետո: Առանց ձայնի ու խոսակցության, առանց տեսնելու: Դիմավորվողի բնազդով: Առաջը չէր եկել ու ձեռքից վերցրել բեռը: Թե' տեսել էր մոտեցող զինվորին ու թաքնվել: Չէ: Իրեն հակադարձեց ծերունին: Ցախը տղայի ձեռքին էր ու օգնող զինվոր էր: Իրենց պաշտպանվելուն կոչված մի երկու զինվորացու եկան ու վերջին անգամ հոխորտացին`ինչ եք լռվել, մնացել, այ բիձեք: Հո այգում ոսկի չէք պահել: Հայը գալու է ու կոտորի ձեզ: Ոսկին էլ հետը տանի:


էս մեկը 




> Բարձրաձայն չէր ասել, որ չի հավատում, որ հայը կգա ու կկոտորի իրեն: Ախր շրջկենտրոնում աշխատելուց հայի հետ է շփվել, հայի տուն է գնացել ու հյուր կանչել: Հաց են կիսել, հարսանիքի ու թաղման են մասնակցել: Միասին ապրել են ու միասին մեռել: Ինչու պիտի առանձին տեղ գնային ու այդպես չտրամաբանված մեռնեին:


էս




> Զինվորները կոպիտ-կոպիտ խոսել էին, բայց նստել տաք ճաշ էին կերել, մի երկու բաժակ օղի խմել: Այդ ընթացքում նրանցից մեկը հաշիշի ազդեցության տակ աչքը չէր կտրել պառավ կնոջ փարթամ կրծքերից, միտքը պղտորվել էր ու համոզել էր ընկերոջը, թե բա ցուրտ է, արի էսօր մնանք էս ծերուկների մոտ, համ էլ կպաշտպանենք: Մյուսը չէր համաձայնել, որովհետև հայի մոտալուտ գալուստն ու շնչառությունն էր զգացել մաշկով մեկ: Այդպես թողել գնացել էին, անպաշտպան թողնելով ու պարտք կատարածի պես նախազգուշացնելով: Գնացել էին`խաղաղության վերջին ծվենի վրա վերջին մարդուն հերոսացնելով: Ակամա:


Ախր շատ նման ա է  :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

Առավոտը թարմ ուղեղով նորից կարդացի "Գետնահարկն" ու "Առաքյալները":

"Առաքյալները" լավն էր ավելի  :Love: 

Բայց մի պայմանով, պետք է սկսել կարդալ երրորդ կտորից, էն որ. Դիրքերում աննկարագրելի ցուրտ էր:
Դրանից առաջ գտնվող հատվածները ոնց որ թյուրիմացաբար կպած լինեն պատմվածքին: Ոնց որ հեղինակը երկու տարբեր պատմվածք ուղարկած լինի, ու պատահաբար միասին ներկայացվեն:
Ինչևէ: Երեկ Այվին որ հարցրեց, թե էդ հերոսներից ո՞ր մեկն է տպավորվել, չգիտեի ինչ պատասխանեի: Հետո գիշերը մտածեցի, ու զգացի որ զինվորը լավ կերպար ա: Հիմա մի հատ էլ կարդացի ու ուզում եմ որ հենց էս տարբերակը հաղթի.
Էն որ նամակ ա կարդում, էն որ պապիի փայտն ա վերցնում, էն որ սպասում ա որ ծերուկը խփելու ա ու միաժամանակ կողպեքն ա քչփորում, էն որ վերջում գրած չի, բայց արդեն դու ես շարունակում, թե ոնց ա լարված հայացքով մի փոս էլ ծերուկի համար փորում:
Չէ, շատ լավն էր: Լուրջ տպավորվել եմ:

----------

Դավիթ (24.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ժողովորդ, մի հատ էն Խենթը կարդացեք, էլի: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դա Մալխասն ա: Ու էն տողադարձները հուշում են, որ դա արդեն ուրիշ ֆորմատի համար էլ ա սարքած եղել: Դե ինքը հա ինչ-որ պատմական բաներ ա գրում, տպում:


Այվի ջան, Խենթը իր գրված մակարդակով բարձր է մրցույթի պատմվածքների մեծ մասից, բայց տպվելու մակարդակից շատ հեռու է: Ինչպես նշեց Գալաթեան այն իսկապես ջանջալ է և այն գործերի թվին չի պատկանում, որոնք կարդացվում են հետաքրքրությամբ: Ինձ որ մնար ես դա մոտ 40 տոկոսով կկրճատեի ու կորակավորեի: Համ էլ դու իմ վերջին գրածներից չես կարդացել  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (24.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Էն որ Պողոսը մի բան ա ասում, Պետրոսը կանչում ա թե. 
Մարտիրո՜ս, Մարտիրո՜ս, հլը տես էս Պողոսն ինչ մազալու բան ա ասում, 
Մարտիրոսն էլ գալիս ու սկսում ա ղժալ, թե. 
աաաաաաաաաա, Պետրոս լավ էլի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ոնց որ քացով պոչկեքիդ խփելուց լինեն: Էն որ երեխա ժամանակ լացում ես, թե. աձին աձին եկեք արա:

Հ.Գ. էս էնպես, մտորումներ են:

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել բոլոր հեղինակներին, որ որոշեցին մասնակցել այս մրցույթին: Ինչպես ցույց է տվել նախորդ մրցույթների փորձը, այս մրցույթին, գործերի միայն 30-40 տոկոսն են որոչ չափով հաջողվել: Իմ համար կառանձնացնեմ 7 ստեղծագործություն` «Անվերնագիր–2», «Հենակետում», «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը», «Անվերնագիր–3», «Գագոյի երազանքը», «Գետնահարկը» և «Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները»:
Կքվեարկեմ միայն լավագույն երեքի օգտին`«Հենակետում», «Գագոյի երազանքը» և «Գետնահարկը»: 

Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ մրցույթի կաննոների մեջ պարզ նշված էր` «մինչև 7500 նիշ», մի քանի հեղինակներ գերազանցել էին նիշերի թույլատրելի քանակը իրենց ստեղծագործություններում: Այդ իսկ պատճառով, ես չեմ կարող քվեարկել «Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները» ստեղծագործության օգտին:

----------

Malxas (24.11.2012), Moonwalker (24.11.2012), Արէա (24.11.2012), Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ստռաիծել ախպեր, ինչի հետևից ես ընգել… ամեն բան թամամ էր դրանք էլ սխալ էի՞ն…


Դե եթե մարդը հավակնում ա գրականություն ստեղծել, ենթադրվում ա, որ ուզում ա՝ իր գրականությունը համոզիչ լինի: 

Խոսեմ իմ քվեարկած տարբերակների մասին:

*«Հենակետում»*
 Էս մարդը բանակից իրոք լավ տեղեկացված ա, կղանքով լցված զուգարանը, մականունները, թույլ սպան, որը առիթ էր ման գալիս զորքը շարելու, հերթով բոլորի հայհոյելը վատ արարք անողին ու ոչ մեկի՝ իր վրա չվերցնելը, էս ամենը գոնե ինչ-որ չափով ընթերցողին տեղափոխում ա բանակ, ստեղծում ա հավաստի, իրականին շատ նման բանակային մթնոլորտ: Ասենք, ես եթե գրող լինեի, բնական կարիքները հոգալու մասին պատմվածք չէի գրի, էնպես չի, որ ստեղծագործությունը լիովին բավարարեց իմ գեղագիտական պահանջմունքները, բայց ո՞վ եմ ես, որ որոշեմ, թե դու կամ Պողոս-Պետրոսը ինչի մասին գրեն: Ուղղակի հավատացի, որ տենց էլ եղած կլինի: Եթե 2 տարբերակ ընտրելու լինեի, մեկը սա կլիներ:

*
Լռությունն ինքն էր*

Ինձ դուր եկավ Տիգրանի վարձած սենյակի նկարագրությունը, իմ ուսանողական սենյակները հիշեցրեց, նոստալժիա առաջացրեց մենակ ապրածս օրերի հանդեպ: Գուցե ինչ-որ անհասկանալի փիլիսոփայություն կար մեջը, որը ես չեմ սիրում, ու հա, ընդհանրապես իմ ոճը չէր, մեջը անկապ բառեր կային, օրինակ՝ մենիմաստ, բայց եսիմ, պետք ա էս 17-ից ընտրեինք, ու էն չորս պատմվածքներից էր, որը ինձ կապեց իմ իրականության հետ:

*Գագոյի երազանքը*

Միակ պատմվածքն  ա, որ կարդացել եմ մի շնչով: Մենակ դա հերիք ա, որ իմ ձայնը տայի, էլ մտածելու, կյանքի հետ համեմատելու ժամանակ էլ չես ունենում, ուղղակի կարդում ես: Կարծում եմ՝ բավարար պայման ա քվեարկելու համար: Վերջաբանը, այսինքն՝ աստղանիշից հետո եկող հատվածը լավ էլ համոզիչ էր, իրոք մինչև էդ մասը կարդացող յուրաքանչյուր ոք կասեր, որ Գագոն չէր համբուրվի: Զուտ գեղագիտորեն, նորից իմը չէր, ասենք, որ ուզում եմ ինչ-որ բան կարդալ, հաստատ էսպիսի պատմվածքը չի, բայց կարծում եմ, որ արդարացված ա 4 լավերի մեջ այս ստեղծագործությունը մտցնելը: 2 տարբերակի դեպքում մյուսն էլ սա կլիներ:

*Գետնահարկը*

Իրոք, համաձայն եմ, որ սկիզբն էր շատ լավը՝ առաջին պարբերությունը հատկապես: Բայց էս չափանիշներով գնահատելիս միանշանակ պետք ա նաև այս ստեղծագործությանը ձայն տայի: Ու վերջն էլ առանձնապես վատը չէր:

Ու էս բոլորում չգտա որևէ պահ, որտեղ ինձ թելադրված զգամ: Սա շատ կարևոր ա: Այս ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակներն էլ երևի չգիտեն, թե ջիհադն ինչ ա, բայց իրենց չիմացությունը չեն պարտադրել ընթերցողին: Չէ՞ որ ես կարայի առաջին անգամ այդ բառը հանդիպել հենց այս ստեղծագործություններից որևէ մեկում ու սխալ մեկնաբանության պատճառով սխալ ընկալեի: Գեղարվեստական գործ կարդալիս ես չեմ ենթադրում, թե հեղինակն ամեն ինչ գիտի, բայց հույս ունեմ, որ խոսում ա իր իմացածից իր իմացած չափով:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (24.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

Վերջապես կարդացի բոլոր գրվածքները...
շնորհակալություն մրցույթի կազմակերպիչներին և ինձ էստեղ հրավիրողին...))) 
Առաջին պահին շատ ավելի ուժեղ էին թվում ներկայացված աշխատանքները... կարծում էի ավելի ուժեղ են քան նախորդ մրցույթներինը...համենայն դեպս հեղինակները փորձել էին... 
*Լոլիկի պատմությունը* մի տեսակ խոստումնալից էր, երբ ավարտեցի նորից կարդացի ու հասկացա, որ տարբեր խնդիրներ էր դրել հեղինակը, ու համարյա ոչ մեկին լուծում չտվեց, 
*«Գետնահարկի»* գրողն էլ, թվումա՝ ավելի լավ գործեր կունենա ))) 
*«Անվերնագիր -2»*՝  մի տեսակ հավատ ներշնչեց... 
*«Գագոյի երազանքը»* ստացվել է, բայց էդ այլընտրանքային խնձորը ուզեցի վերադարձնել հեղինակին... 
*«Առաքյալները»*... մի տեսակ սկզբի ու վերջի փիլիսոփայությունը չկապեցի իրար, բայց հետաքրքիր էր...
Հ.Գ. «Իմ հաղթանակների օրը» հեղինակին (որին կարծես ճանաչեցի)` շատ բարի պատմություն էր, մարդիկ սովոր են...տառապել
Շնորհակալություն)))))))))

----------

Դավիթ (24.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ախպոր պես հլը ասա, էս Մաթևոսյանին, կամ ավելի շատ Վանոին նման չի՞.


Արեա ջան, մեջբերածդ առաջին հատվածում արդեն էնքան շատ էր աֆորիզմայնությունը, որ համեմատելու տեղ չի մնում: Բայց ամենակարևորը, մեջբերածդ յուրաքանչյուր հատվածում հեղինակը կոնկրետ մի բան ա պատմում: Սա վատ չի, մեծ մասամբ տենց էլ անում են, բայց Մաթևոսյանը տեքստային նույն տարածքի մեջ միանգամից ամենաքիչը 2-3 բան կպատմեր: Ինձ համար սա իրա գլխավոր  առանձնահատկությունն ա, բազմաշերտություն են ասում, պոլիֆոնիա են ասում, ես շատ գիտեմ` ինչ են ասում, ինձ համար` ուղղակի մարդու մտքի բնական ընթացքի շարադրում, որը գրողների մեծ մասը չգիտես ինչու չի անում, էստեղ էլ չկար դա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .....անդունդը գլորելով վաճառողի համբերության վերջին պնդօղակը....


Երեք տող եմ կարդացել առաջին գործից, ու ժողովուրդ, եթե մնացած պատմավածքներն էլ են լցված սենց ծիպա դեմք գեղագրականալեզվաբանական ֆրազաներով, գլխանց ասեք ինձ չկոտորեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012)

----------


## impression

> Երեք տող եմ կարդացել առաջին գործից, ու ժողովուրդ, եթե մնացած պատմավածքներն էլ են լցված սենց ծիպա դեմք գեղագրականալեզվաբանական ֆրազաներով, գլխանց ասեք ինձ չկոտորեմ:


քեզ մի կոտորի  :LOL:  
ես էրեկ ինքնակոտորած էի կազմակերպել սեփական գլխիս, մինչև հիմա վատ եմ

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Տրիբուն (24.11.2012)

----------


## impression

չնայած ես առաջին յոթն եմ կարդացել էրեսի զոռով, բայց էրեխեքն ասում են էն մնացածի մեջ լավերը կան, սակայն ինձ մնացել ա մեկ հատիկ նյարդային բջիջ, ուզում եմ խնայողաբար օգտագործեմ, թող էդ մեկն էլ մենակությունից մեռնի, բայց առանց տանջանքների  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, Գետնահարկի միջի «Սպանդարամետը» Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթում էլ կար՝ մի բանաստեղծության մեջ: Եթե զուգադիպություն չի, ուրեմն էս գործի հեղինակն էլ հնարավոր է, որ Սաթ Ռշտունին է, ով հաճախ մասնակցում է Հավաքածուին: Թեև գուցե պատահականություն էր, ի վերջո, Սպանդարամետը դիցաբանական կերպար է և նոր չի հորինվել: Բայց դե անցավ մտքովս...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, Գետնահարկի միջի «Սպանդարամետը» Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթում էլ կար՝ մի բանաստեղծության մեջ: Եթե զուգադիպություն չի, ուրեմն էս գործի հեղինակն էլ հնարավոր է, որ Սաթ Ռշտունին է, ով հաճախ մասնակցում է Հավաքածուին: Թեև գուցե պատահականություն էր, ի վերջո, Սպանդարամետը դիցաբանական կերպար է և նոր չի հորինվել: Բայց դե անցավ մտքովս...


Եթե Սաթ Ռշտունին ա, ուրեմն որակային մեծ թռիչք ա կատարել: Ինքն էլ էր նենց միջակոտ բաներ գրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ծերունին գլխի էր ընկել: Անփորձությունը կռահելի էր: Կանխատեսելի մարդը խոցելի է, բայց արդար է: Չիմանալին, անորոշելին մահն է իսկ: Քաջությունը ծերունու վրա փորձարկվելիքներից չէ: Քաջության թիրախն էլ մարդը չէ, եթե կուզեք: Մեկին խփել սպանելով չեն հերոսանում, անարդար, բռնի մահից փրկելն է հերոսությունը: Մարդեղեն, հողեղեն, սահմանային չէ քաջությունը:


Մաթևոսյանը սենց ամբաղ-զամբաղ չի փիլիսոփայում  :Shok:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Սելավի ջան, ի՞նչ արտասովոր բան տեսար 7-րդ գործի մեջ, որ դա արժանացավ քո ձայնին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սելավի ջան, ի՞նչ արտասովոր բան տեսար 7-րդ գործի մեջ, որ դա արժանացավ քո ձայնին:


հոգու ճիչ  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ է, ժողովուրդ… ցանկացած քաղմասի ինքնախոստովանություն ավելի հեշտ կկարդացվեր… հեռախոսի գիրքն ավելի հետաքրքիր ա կարդալ քան սրանք…

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Ամմէ (24.11.2012), Մինա (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էհ, էրեխեք, սենց դեմոտիվացիա եք անում, որ քվեարկությունը կանգնում է...
Մի լսեք իրենց, ժողովուրդ, կարդացե՜ք ու քվեարկե՜ք  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (24.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Լավ էհ, Մեֆ, բոլո՞րը:  Չեմ ուզում պաշպանել մրցույթը որպես կազմակերպիչ, բայց նշածս  գործերը այդքան էլ վատը չեն:  ՈՒղղակի, հեշտ ա 7500 նիշի կոնտեքստում մի երկու բան գտնել ու կայֆավատ լինել:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*4.Թափառող հոգիներ*
Էդպես էլ չհասկացա էս պատմվածքի ասելիքը։ Էդ ի՞նչ վրեժի ծարավ հոգիներ էին, որ տենց էլ չհաջողացրին պարպել իրենց վրեժը, ումի՞ց էին վրեժ ուզում լուծել, ինչի՞ համար... Ընթացքում պատմվող դրվագների միջև էլ կապ հաճախ չէի տեսնում։ Մի խոսքով՝ բան չհասկացա։ Անհետաքրքիր էր ու անհասկանալի։

*5. Հենակետում*
Լավ էր կարդացվում ընդհանուր։ Ղազարյանի կերպարը հաջողված էր, իմ կարծիքով։ Մի քիչ էն հանգամանքը դուրս չեկավ, որ պատմվածքի մեխը Ղազարյանի լուծն էր, ու հեղինակը կարծես յուրօրինակ հաճույք ստանար ամեն անգամ էդ երևույթը շեշտելիս։ Բայց ընդհանուր լավ էր պատմված, չնայած կոնկրետ ինձ համար էդ բանակային բառերն ու գործողությունները անտեղի շատ էին,  մի քիչ ձանձրացնում էին։ Բայց դա գուցե զուտ իմ անձնական ընկալումն է։ Ինչևէ, մինչև հիմա կարդացածս տարբերակների մեջ դեռ միակն է, որի վերջն էլ չհիասթափեցրեց։ 

*6.Լռությունն ինքն էր*
Տիգրանի կերպարն ինձ ահագին հոգեհարազատ էր, ու եթե զուտ անձնական զգացողություններով առաջնորդվեի, կքվեարկեի էս տարբերակի օգտին, բայց էդ, իհարկե, հեչ։ Կերպարի բնութագրում կրկնությունները մի քիչ շատ էին։ Կերպարին իդեալականացնելու ու ընթերցողի աչքը մտցնելու միտում էր զգացվում, ինչն արդեն թերություն է։ Նկարագրությունները տեղ–տեղ լավը թվացին, տեղ–տեղ՝ դպրոցականի շարադրություն հիշեցնելու չափ պարզունակ։ Առաջին կեսն ընդհանուր առմամբ վատ չէր կարդացվում, բայց էն կույր ծերուկի հայտնվելու պահից սկսվեց ծեծված ու գոնե ինձ համար քնեցնող բարոյախրատափիլիսոփայական երկխոսությունը, որը զոռով կարդացի։ Ամեն դեպքում էն քիչ գործերից է, որտեղ գոնե հերոսի կերպարն, ի տարբերություն ընդհանուր պատմվածքի, քիչ թե շատ հաջողված եմ համարում՝ էն իդեալականացման պահերը չհաշված։ 

*7. Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
Հըմ... Չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչ ասեմ էս պատմվածքի մասին...
Հենց սկզբից էն անբնական «Օ՜, իմ սիրելի եսիմինչ» տոնով խոսակցություններն արդեն ամեն ինչ ասում էին։ Հեղինակը երևի շատ երիտասարդ ու անփորձ ստեղծագործող է։ Կարծեմ մի քանի հոգի արդեն ասեցին, ես էլ միանամ. իրականում նման բառապաշարով ու տոնով խոսակցություններ չեն լինում կյանքում, դա բոլորս էլ երևի գիտենք, մնում է՝ ստեղծագործելիս էլ չմոռանանք դրա մասին։ Էդպիսի հանդիսավոր տոնով խոսակցություններն արդեն էնքան վանող են, որ արդեն չես էլ ուզում իմանալ՝ սյուժեն ինչի մասին է։ Թեև տվյալ դեպքում սյուժեն էլ իր հերթին էր անիրական։ Չնայած, որ մտածում եմ, գուցե գրելաոճի, խոսակցությունների բնականության շնորհիվ հնարավոր լիներ նույնիսկ էդպիսի անիրական սյուժեով հետաքրքիր ու համոզիչ պատմվածք ստանալ։

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Գալաթեա (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (24.11.2012), Շինարար (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ էհ, Մեֆ, բոլո՞րը:  Չեմ ուզում պաշպանել մրցույթը որպես կազմակերպիչ, բայց նշածս  գործերը այդքան էլ վատը չեն:  ՈՒղղակի, հեշտ ա 7500 նիշի կոնտեքստում մի երկու բան գտնել ու կայֆավատ լինել:


Դավ ջան, ես մինչև տասներկուսը կարդացել եմ ու բարեխղճորեն արձագանքել եմ… նույնիսկ ֆիդբաք եմ տվել…

առաջարկում եմ քո ամենասիրած տարբերակը ես քննադատեմ դու պաշտպանի… կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր ու օգտակար կլինի… կողքից մարդիկ կարող են միանալ…

Ի՞նչ կասես…

----------

Ամմէ (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եթե Դավիթը չուզենա հետդ խաղա, ինձ կխաղացնե՞ս, Մեֆ:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (24.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Լավ է, ժողովուրդ… ցանկացած քաղմասի ինքնախոստովանություն ավելի հեշտ կկարդացվեր… հեռախոսի գիրքն ավելի հետաքրքիր ա կարդալ քան սրանք…


Դիպուկ է ասված:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հա, դա երեկ տեսա: Իմ ամենա հավանած տարբերակները այս մրցույթում երեքն են` 5, 11 և 12:

Դու գրի, ես հետ կարձագանքեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Moonwalker (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շնորհակալություն Չուկին Հավաքածուի պուպուշ banner-ի համար  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Moonwalker (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (24.11.2012), Հայկօ (24.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

7-րդ տարբերակը լավն էր: Սիրեցի հեղինակին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 7-րդ տարբերակը լավն էր: Սիրեցի հեղինակին:


Արէա ջան, նախորդ կարդացածներիդ մասին քիչ թե շատ մանրամասն գրել էիր։ Էս մեկի մասին չե՞ս գրելու։ Ինձ համար, օրինակ, հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչով էր լավը։ Կարծում եմ՝ էլի ոմանց համար։

----------

Malxas (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Դավիթ (24.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Քվեարկե՜ք  :Goblin: 
Հլը նայեք՝ ինչքան նոր անդամներ են էս թեմայում. սպասում են ձեր ձայներին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արէա ջան, նախորդ կարդացածներիդ մասին քիչ թե շատ մանրամասն գրել էիր։ Էս մեկի մասին չե՞ս գրելու։ Ինձ համար, օրինակ, հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչով էր լավը։ Կարծում եմ՝ էլի ոմանց համար։


Այո, սիրելի Արէա:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, նախորդ կարդացածներիդ մասին քիչ թե շատ մանրամասն գրել էիր։ Էս մեկի մասին չե՞ս գրելու։ Ինձ համար, օրինակ, հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչով էր լավը։ Կարծում եմ՝ էլի ոմանց համար։


Էնպես չի, որ նոր կարդացի: Ես հենց առաջին օրն եմ բոլորը կարդացել ու հենց առաջին օրն էլ բոլորի մասին կարծիք եմ հայտնել: Ուղղակի հենց նոր հասկացա որ յոթերորդը լավ տարբերակ ա:
Հեչ տրամադրություն չունեմ ու պահի տակ զգացի որ ահագին հաճելի կլիներ, եթե մեկը (անծանոթ մարդ, երեխա, ռադիոն, կապ չունի ով) հիմա մի էսպիսի պատմություն պատմեր ինձ. 

Էրիկն այնքան պինդ էր իրեն սեղմել աղջկան, որ թվում էր՝ ուր որ է կխեղդվի փոքրիկ Դարինան:
Նա համբուրում էր նրա ճակատն ու մազերն ու կրկնում.
-Իմ փոքրիկ Դարինա, իմ հրեշտակ: Ես այստեղ եմ, ես քեզ հետ եմ, հանգստացիր սիրունս:

Հավես ա:

Հ.Գ. Մյուս տարբերակներից ոչ մեկը չէի ուզի:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, դա երեկ տեսա: Իմ ամենա հավանած տարբերակները այս մրցույթում երեքն են` 5, 11 և 12:
> 
> Դու գրի, ես հետ կարձագանքեմ:


Դավ, ես քո գրած երեք տարբերակներին էլ արդեն անդրադարձել եմ… հերթը քոնն ա…

----------


## Դավիթ

> -Իմ փոքրիկ Դարինա, իմ հրեշտակ: Ես այստեղ եմ, ես քեզ հետ եմ, հանգստացիր սիրունս:


Մի տեսակ բնական չի, էլի: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քվեարկե՜ք 
> Հլը նայեք՝ ինչքան նոր անդամներ են էս թեմայում. սպասում են ձեր ձայներին:


Այոոո՜, քվեարկեք ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ հետաքրքրություն մտնի: Թե չէ ու՞մ ա պետք, երեք առաջատարներ համարյա հավասար առաջ են գնում: 

Ասում եմ, բայց ես էլ չեմ քվեարկել  :LOL:  ուղղակի դեռ մի քանի հատ չեմ կարդացել

----------


## Արէա

> Մի տեսակ բնական չի, էլի:


Իսկ պարտադի՞ր ա բնական լինելը: Դիսնեյի մուլտերը բնակա՞ն են: Փոխարենը հավես ա:

----------

Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե Դավիթը չուզենա հետդ խաղա, ինձ կխաղացնե՞ս, Մեֆ:


Վաբշե տո հա Գալ, կակ ռազ Դավիթը խաղալու ա դրա համար… ինքը խոշոր ա, ուժեղ ա… մենակս չեմ կարա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի տեսակ բնական չի, էլի:


Դավ, փլիզ

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, ես քո գրած երեք տարբերակներին էլ արդեն անդրադարձել եմ… հերթը քոնն ա…


Օհ, բայց կարծեմ այդքան էլ խորը չէիր գրել: ՈՒղղակի նշել էիր զուգարանի թղթի մասին, Գագոյի գեյության  և կարծեմ` 12-ի վերջավորությունը դուրդ չէր եկել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այոոո՜, քվեարկեք ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ հետաքրքրություն մտնի: Թե չէ ու՞մ ա պետք, երեք առաջատարներ համարյա հավասար առաջ են գնում: 
> 
> Ասում եմ, բայց ես էլ չեմ քվեարկել  ուղղակի դեռ մի քանի հատ չեմ կարդացել


Ես էլ նույն պատճառով դեռ չեմ քվեարկել:
Նոր 17-ը կարդացի: 
Ուֆ չիգիդեմ, է:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վաբշե տո հա Գալ, կակ ռազ Դավիթը խաղալու ա դրա համար… ինքը խոշոր ա, ուժեղ ա… մենակս չեմ կարա…


Ինձ օրինակ Գագոն դզել ա:
Քո ասածն էն ա, որ վերջը արագ-արագ ա գրած, կիսատության զգացողություն կա չէ՞:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Վաբշե տո հա Գալ, կակ ռազ Դավիթը խաղալու ա դրա համար… ինքը խոշոր ա, ուժեղ ա… մենակս չեմ կարա…



Չհավատաք Մեֆին: Ինքը ինձ մի հատ հրեշ ա ներկայացնում, բայց չգիտի, որ խռուպկի ներքնաշխարհ ունեմ :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Էէէէ, թե ինչի յոթերորդի օգտին չքվեարկեցի: Գնամ քնեմ է  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ նույն պատճառով դեռ չեմ քվեարկել:
> Նոր 17-ը կարդացի: 
> Ուֆ չիգիդեմ, է:


իմ ցավն էն ա, որ արանքներից եմ թռել, հիմա չեմ հիշում՝ որն եմ կարդացել, որը չէ, որ հետ գնամ, կարդամ  :LOL:

----------

Գալաթեա (25.11.2012)

----------


## impression

թե ինչի չմասնակցեցի.... ասա 300 դոլարը փորդ կծակե՞ր

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Հայկօ (25.11.2012), Մինա (25.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էէէէ, թե ինչի յոթերորդի օգտին չքվեարկեցի: Գնամ քնեմ է


Էրիկը կոշմարներումդ կգա էս գիշեր ու ոսկեղենիկ շվեդերենով կհարցնի, թե ինչո՞ւ, ախ, ինչո՞ւ չքվեարկեցիր իրեն ստեղծողի օգտին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> թե ինչի չմասնակցեցի.... ասա 300 դոլարը փորդ կծակե՞ր


Բա ասում էի: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էրիկը կոշմարներումդ կգա էս գիշեր ու ոսկեղենիկ շվեդերենով կհարցնի, թե ինչո՞ւ, ախ, ինչո՞ւ չքվեարկեցիր իրեն ստեղծողի օգտին:


Ով ասում էրիկին ա տենալու… Դիամային ինչ ա եղեե՞լ որ…

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա՝ վերջին տարբերակների բախտը չի բերել, որ լիքը ձանձրալի տարբերակներից հետո են գալիս, ու արդեն հոգնած ենք կարդում: Մյուս անգամ վերջից եմ սկսելու կարդալ:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

*«Հենակետում»-* Մի փոքր ծամծմված թեմա է դարձել արդեն: Թե շատ են գրել բանակային կյանքի մասին, թե սերյալներով են հոգնացրել մարդկանց: Գուցե  բանակի իրական ու անմիջական պատմություններից էլ ենք հոգնել, ո՞վ գիտի: Սակայն ասեմ` կարդացվում էր: Զուգարանի թղթի շուրջն էր գրված պատմությունը, բայց պարունակում էր բոլոր բանակային բացասական կողմերը` անկապ շարվելը դրսում, դեդովշչինան, հիմար և թույլ կապիտանը, բենզինի պակասությունը, որ էդ անտեր թուղթը վերջապես հասցնեն տղերքին: Մնում էր ձի ուտեին ու կդառնար ֆրանսիացիների նահանջը Սմոլենսկի մոտ: Եվ երբ հարգված տղերքը հանգստացնում էին թույլ և շահագործված զինվորին, որի գիրքը զոհ գնաց զուգարանում, դա իմ համար` պատմվածքի լավագույն և դրական մասն էր:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ վերջին տարբերակների բախտը չի բերել, որ լիքը ձանձրալի տարբերակներից հետո են գալիս, ու արդեն հոգնած ենք կարդում: Մյուս անգամ վերջից եմ սկսելու կարդալ:


Ի դեպ, հավաքածուում դա օրինաչափություն ա:

----------


## armen9494

1-ինը եթե մի տարի առաջ կարդայի, միգուցե դուրս գար (էն ժամանակ մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ էի), բայց հիմա ոնց որ լրիվ հայկական սերիալ լիներ. կարդալու կեսից պարզ էր, թե ինչ ա լինելու:
2-ի մեջ փչացած մոմը դուրս եկավ))) Ընդհանուր վատը չէր, բայց շատ լավն էլ չէր, հնարավոր է ընտրեմ էս տարբերակը:
3-ը չկարողացա էլ կարդամ, էս ոճը դուրս չի գալիս. կարծում եմ գիտեմ, թե հեղինակը ով է:
4-ի իմաստը ըտենց էլ չհասկացա, սկիզբը դուրս եկավ, սպասում էի, որ պիտի միտքը հասկանամ, բայց ըտենց էլ չհասկացա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ վերջին տարբերակների բախտը չի բերել, որ լիքը ձանձրալի տարբերակներից հետո են գալիս, ու արդեն հոգնած ենք կարդում: Մյուս անգամ վերջից եմ սկսելու կարդալ:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք ա քվեարկելուց առաջ մի քանի օր տալ քննարկելուն, հետո ընդամենը մի օր քվեարկությանը: Մի կողմից, ասում ենք դա կարա ազդի մարդկանց կարծիքի վրա, մյուս կողմից էլ, է թող ազդի, էն բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր սովորություն ունեն մանրամասն կարծիք գրել, վերլուծել, ես իրանց կարծիքին նաև վստահում եմ… Գուցե իրոք մի բան բաց թողած լինենք, էդ կարծիքը հուշի վերանայել, մի հատ էլ կարդալ, գուցե հապճեպ որոշում կայացրած լինենք: Ի վերջո, եթե ինչ-որ կարծիք պետք ա ազդի, ուրեմն համոզիչ, արդարացված կարծիք ա:

----------


## ivy

Մյուս անգամ՝ թեմատիկ մրցույթ ու կարճաժամկետ դեդլայն:
Երկու ամսից ավել ժամանակ է տրվում ու ազատ թեմա, ինչ ասես հավաքվում է՝ էն էլ էս քանակությամբ...

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Մինա (25.11.2012), Շինարար (25.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մյուս անգամ՝ թեմատիկ մրցույթ ու կարճաժամկետ դեդլայն:
> Երկու ամսից ավել ժամանակ է տրվում ու ազատ թեմա, ինչ ասես հավաքվում է՝ էն էլ էս քանակությամբ...


Դե պետք ա նենց լինի, որ Հեթանոսի վրա էլ ծանր չնստի, երկու ամսից շուտ-շուտը ի՞նչ խաբար ա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Դե պետք ա նենց լինի, որ Հեթանոսի վրա էլ ծանր չնստի, երկու ամսից շուտ-շուտը ի՞նչ խաբար ա


Բայց ինչ պարտադիր է, որ անընդհատ լինի մրցույթը՝ մեկը մյուսի հետևից, կաերլի է դադարներ տալ: Դա կապ չունի մրցույթին գործեր ներկայացնելու դեդլայնի հետ:

----------


## Արեգա

> Իսկ պարտադի՞ր ա բնական լինելը: Դիսնեյի մուլտերը բնակա՞ն են: Փոխարենը հավես ա:


Սիրելի Արէա, կարծում եմ դուք ճիշտ զուգահեռ տարաք Դիսնեյի մուլտերի ու 7րդ տարբերակի մեջ: Ինչպես նկատել էիք ամենասկզբից, կան ստեղծագործություններ, որոնք հասկանալու համար որոշ ունակություններ և ուժեր լարել է պետք: Այ եթե մեր նմանների միջակ կարծիքի փոխարեն «պրոֆեսիոնալների կարծիք» լիներ, իմ նյարդային բջիջներն էլ զոհ չէին դառնա զարմանահրաշ բառերի մարսմանը :Smile:  
  Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան էլ. խորհուրդս Ձեզ, այլևս զուր տեղը մի ջանացեք կռահել, թե ով է հեղինակը: Ինքս ճանաչում եմ մասնակիցներից երկուսին, քանզի ինքս եմ խորհուրդ տվել նրանց մասնակցել :Smile:  )(կներեք, ձեր ժանգոտած ուղեղների մեղավորությունը մասամբ իմն էլ է((() Արդեն իմ սիրելի ակումբակիցներից որոշները կա՛մ «ուղարկել են վառելու», կա՛մ իրենք իրենց են վառել տվել, բայց դե պետք չի, հո սադի՞ստ կամ մազոխի՞ստ չենք:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

*«Գագոյի երազանքը»*-Շատ լավն էր: Փորձում եմ ինչ-որ ավելորդ բան գտնեմ `կպնելու, բայց լավ շարադրված, հետաքրքիր ձևով ներկայացված պատմվածք ա: Այնպես է նկարագրված, որ դու էլ ես քեզ զգում սեղանի շուրջը` հին ընկերներիդ հետ զրուցելուց, կատակելուց, հին ուսանողական պատմությունները հիշելուց: Հեղինակը նաև շեշտել է արտագաղթի հոսքը, որը իմ կարծիքով, ավելի իրական և հասկանալի գույն է ավելացնում իր պատմությանը: Հիմա վիճելի ա, թե ինչու Գագոն դարձավ գեյ, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ`ինչու՞ չէ որ: Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա էս կյանքում: Վերջավորությունն էլ ինձ դուր եկավ, արագ, արանց ավելորդությունների: Իրական կյանքում, շատ գեյեր ակումբներում այդպես էլ անում են: Ո՞վ հավես ունի երկար-բարակ քնքուշ բացատրությունների:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մյուս անգամ՝ թեմատիկ մրցույթ ու կարճաժամկետ դեդլայն:
> Երկու ամսից ավել ժամանակ է տրվում ու ազատ թեմա, ինչ ասես հավաքվում է՝ էն էլ էս քանակությամբ...


Ես թեմատիկին կողմ եմ: Ընտրություն անելիս շատ ավելի հեշտ ա կողմնորոշվերը:
Թե չէ կողքի սեղանի տղու հետ սիլի-բիլի անող Գագոյի ու Սպանդարամետի բռնաբարած կնանիքի կողքին Գոհարի ծննդաբերության, լոլիկի տեսքով Չարի Վերջի, Քարահունջի քչքչան ջրվեժների ու մանկական սերերի մասին ենք կարդում ու մեջներից որոշում՝ որն ա լավը: 
Տարբեր են ախր չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Մինա (25.11.2012), Շինարար (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Սիրելի Արէա, կարծում եմ դուք ճիշտ զուգահեռ տարաք Դիսնեյի մուլտերի ու 7րդ տարբերակի մեջ: Ինչպես նկատել էիք ամենասկզբից, կան ստեղծագործություններ, որոնք հասկանալու համար որոշ ունակություններ և ուժեր լարել է պետք: Այ եթե մեր նմանների միջակ կարծիքի փոխարեն «պրոֆեսիոնալների կարծիք» լիներ, իմ նյարդային բջիջներն էլ զոհ չէին դառնա զարմանահրաշ բառերի մարսմանը


Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթներում մենակ ժյուրի էր նստած՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ ակնոցով, ինչ կռիվ ասես չէր լինում վերջում, թե սրանք ինչեր են խոսում մեր գրածների մասին: 
Լավ էլի, հիմա պետք չի ստեղ խելոք-խելոք արդարանալ, թե էդ վերին գաղափարները հասկանալու համար հատուկ ունակություններ են պետք... Զավեշտի է վերածվում, ազնիվ խոսք:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Malxas (25.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Ինչքան ուզում եք վատ բաներ խոսեք, մեկ է կարդալու եմ  :Beee:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

*որոշ ունակություններ և ուժեր լարել է պետք*


Հանկարծ կապիտանի պես չհայտնվե՞մ մի տեղ: 
Իսկ ինչու՞ եք վիրավորում ակումբցիներին: Կարելի է և առանց վիրավորանքների մեկնաբանել: Ի դեպ, դուք խախտեցիք մրցույթի պահանջներից մեկը:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչքան ուզում եք վատ բաներ խոսեք, մեկ է կարդալու եմ


Բա ինչ պետք ա անես:
Մեր ջանը քար է՞ր:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արեգա

> Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթներում մենակ ժյուրի էր նստած՝ պրոֆեսինալ ակնոցով


Օ, իրո՞ք, ցաավոք ես նոր եմ հայտնագործել այս մրցույթ: Երեխեքի «վերին գաղափարները» գոնե կփորձեին հասկանալ...

----------


## ivy

Էկեք էսպես մտածենք: Եթե էդ ստեղծագործոթյունը մի օր տպագրվի, գերբնական ուժերի համա՞ր է տպագրվելու, թե՞ սովորական ընթերցողների: Ընթերցողն ասում է՝ չեմ կարդա, աղբ է, ուրեմն աղբ է ու կարդալու բան չի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթներում մենակ ժյուրի էր նստած՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ ակնոցով, ինչ կռիվ ասես չէր լինում վերջում, թե սրանք ինչեր են խոսում մեր գրածների մասին: 
> Լավ էլի, հիմա պետք չի ստեղ խելոք-խելոք արդարանալ, թե էդ վերին գաղափարները հասկանալու համար հատուկ ունակություններ են պետք... Զավեշտի է վերածվում, ազնիվ խոսք:


Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ կոնկրետ ո՞ր գործերն են էնքան խելոք, որ մենք, միջակներս չենք հասկացել  :Smile: 
Օրինակ էն Լույսի մարդը հա՞ երևի:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արեգա

> Իսկ ինչու՞ եք վիրավորում ակումբցիներին:


Հեթանոս ջան, ես ոչ մեկի էլ չեմ վիրավորել, ընդամենը մեջբերել եմ իրենց սեփական խոսքերը  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմատիկի հետ համաձայն եմ, կարճ ժամկետի հետ՝ հը-ը: Եթե թեմատիկ լիներ, թող քսան հատ գործ կուտակվեր, էլի կարդալ կլիներ: Բայց հավատացնում եմ, որ էդքան չէր կուտակվի (զուգահեռ ընթացող այլ թեմատիկ և ոչ թեմատիկ գրական մրցույթները վկա):

----------


## Chuk

*1–ին տարբերակ. Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը*
Չհամոզեց: Չերևաց ամբարտավան կնոջ կերպարը: Չհասկացվեց խանութպանի՝ հենց սկզբից ներվայնանալու պատճառը: Այն դասը, որն ուզում էր հեղինակը տալ ընթերցողին կամ ամբարտավան տիկնոջը, չտրվեց: Վթարի պատմությունը շատ սարքովի էր ու չձուլվեց պատմությանը: Սպասուհու վրա գոռալը՝ կնոջ կերպարը ցույց տալու համար նորից անհամոզիչ էր ու չէր բռնում մնացած ժամանակվա պահվածքին, որը պետք է լիներ ամբարտավան, բայց հանգիստ, հավասարակշռված, զուսպ, կծող ժպիտով ու հանդարտ խոսքով դիմացինին ջախջախող, գետնին հավասարեցնող ոճով:

Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի, ստեղծագործության համար: Կարծում եմ, կարելի է սրա վրա դեռ էլի աշխատել, մշակել, բերել ավարտուն տեսքի, ասելիքը հասցնել, կերպարներին տալ ամբողջականություն:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ կոնկրետ ո՞ր գործերն են էնքան խելոք, որ մենք, միջակներս չենք հասկացել 
> Օրինակ էն Լույսի մարդը հա՞ երևի:


էդ ո՞րն ա  :Huh:

----------


## Արեգա

առայժմ ծանոթ եմ միայն 5,6,7,11ին)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, առաջարկում եմ էդ կարգի բանավեճի չվերածել: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ ստեղծագործողներն ու նրանց մտերիմները հաճախ են շատ ցավագին ընդունում քննադատությունը: Մտնենք վիճակի մեջ ու անցնենք առաջ:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էդ ո՞րն ա


Մեկը կար, մոմերով, թե իրան թվում էր, թե մոմերով էր: Առաջ էր գնում, թե հետ: Կար, թե չկար: Մի խոսքով՝ խառն էր ինքը:
2-րդ տարբերակը, նայեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Արեգա

> Էկեք էսպես մտածենք: Եթե էդ ստեղծագործոթյունը մի օր տպագրվի, գերբնական ուժերի համա՞ր է տպագրվելու, թե՞ սովորական ընթերցողների: Ընթերցողն ասում է՝ չեմ կարդա, աղբ է, ուրեմն աղբ է ու կարդալու բան չի:


Այդ ամենը ո՞րի մեջ է:

Լավ, ինքս կփնտրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վերջ: Խելոք եմ այլևս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> առայժմ ծանոթ եմ միայն 5,6,7,11ին)


 :Huh:  հաստա՞տ: բայց Գագոն էլ ա լավը, Հենակետն էլ

----------

Գալաթեա (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Այդ ամենը ո՞րի մեջ է:


Կոնկրետ ոչ մի գործ նկատի չունեի. ընդամենը պատասխանում էի քո էն դատողությանը, որ էստեղ ստեղծագործություններ կան, որոնց հասկանալու համար պիտի ինչ-որ հատուկ գերունակություններ ունենալ, այլ ոչ թե լինել պարզապես սովորական ընթերցող:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկը կար, մոմերով, թե իրան թվում էր, թե մոմերով էր: Առաջ էր գնում, թե հետ: Կար, թե չկար: Մի խոսքով՝ խառն էր ինքը:
> 2-րդ տարբերակը, նայեցի


ո՞նց: բայց պիտի որ կարդացած լինեի էդ մեկը: ու ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Կուզենայի, որ Առաքյալները հաղթեին կամ Հենակետը:

----------

Malxas (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, նոր Գագոն էլի կարդացի ու տեսա, որ երեկ սխալ եմ գրել, որ ինձ Տեխասում էի պատկերացնում, հերոսների հետ:
Տեխասի ֆեյս կանտրոլը Գագոն չէր անցել, մոռացել էի էդ պահը  :LOL: 
Դրա համար նոր որ կարդում էի՝ Yellow-ում էի տեսնում էդ ամենը: Հետո որ պարզվի ով էր հեղանակը՝ կհարցնեմ, թե ինքը որ փաբն ա մտքում ունեցել  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կուզենայի, որ Առաքյալները հաղթեին կամ Հենակետը:


Գագո, Գետնահարկ, Հենակետ  :Angry2: 
Կորչեն առաքյալները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, նոր Գագոն էլի կարդացի ու տեսա, որ երեկ սխալ եմ գրել, որ ինձ Տեխասում էի պատկերացնում, հերոսների հետ:
> Տեխասի ֆեյս կանտրոլը Գագոն չէր անցել, մոռացել էի էդ պահը 
> Դրա համար նոր որ կարդում էի՝ Yellow-ում էի տեսնում էդ ամենը: Հետո որ պարզվի ով էր հեղանակը՝ կհարցնեմ, թե ինքը որ փաբն ա մտքում ունեցել


Yellow-ում պարու՞մ էլ են:  :Huh:  Չգիտեմ ինչու, ես Վեսթն եմ պատկերացնում:

----------


## ivy

> Գագո, Գետնահարկ, Հենակետ 
> Կորչեն առաքյալները:


Լավ էլի Բյուր, էդ Գագոն մեր ակումբային թեմաների շուխուռի կոնտեքստից դուրս ոչ մի արժեք չունի, որովհետև լրիվ ղժժ ա կոնկրետ էդ ամեն ինչի վրա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան  :Pardon: 
Բայց եթե Գետնահարկը պիտի հաղթի, ես համաձայն եմ Գագոյին  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Yellow-ում պարու՞մ էլ են:  Չգիտեմ ինչու, ես Վեսթն եմ պատկերացնում:


Ինչ էլ լավ ես պատկերացումից  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Yellow-ում պարու՞մ էլ են:  Չգիտեմ ինչու, ես Վեսթն եմ պատկերացնում:


Վեսթում ռակը թանկացրել են, չուզեցի էնտեղ պատկերացնեմ  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Մինա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ էլի Բյուր, էդ Գագոն մեր ակումբային թեմաների շուխուռի կոնտեքստից դուրս ոչ մի արժեք չունի, որովհետև լրիվ ղժժ ա կոնկրետ էդ ամեն ինչի վրա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան 
> Բայց եթե Գետնահարկը պիտի հաղթի, ես համաձայն եմ Գագոյին


Հլա նայի է:  :Angry2:  դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ Գագոն ակումբցի ա գրել: Արեգան ճանաչում ա իրան  :Think: 
առաքյալների արժեքը ո՞րն ա: որ էրկու օր ա չե՞մ կարում մինչև վերջ կարդամ  :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վեսթում ռակը թանկացրել են, չուզեցի էնտեղ պատկերացնեմ


Դե ոնց որ Գագոյենք ռակ չէին ուտում  :LOL: 

Բայց մատուցողուհուն նենց լավ պատկերացրեցի: Ո՞նց էր էն խուճուճ մազերով աղջկա անունը: Որ սենց կոտրատվելով գարեջուրը բերում ա, հետն էլ ասում ա, որ իրանց մոտ մենակ լավ երաժշտություն են դնում  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հլա նայի է:  դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ Գագոն ակումբցի ա գրել: Արեգան ճանաչում ա իրան 
> առաքյալների արժեքը ո՞րն ա: որ էրկու օր ա չե՞մ կարում մինչև վերջ կարդամ


Առաքյալների արժեքը բարձրագնահատ է և արցունքառում:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Մինա (25.11.2012), Շինարար (25.11.2012), Տրիբուն (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> առաքյալների արժեքը ո՞րն ա: որ էրկու օր ա չե՞մ կարում մինչև վերջ կարդամ


Էդ արդեն քո թերությունն ա, հլը հարցրու Արեգային, ինքը կհաստատի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ արդեն քո թերությունն ա, հլը հարցրու Արեգային, ինքը կհաստատի


ու քո թերությունը, որ Գագոն ղժժ ես համարում  :LOL:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

*«Գետնահարկը»*-Էլի լավն էր: ՈՒժեղ ձևով սկսվեց և լարված պահեց մինչև վերջին տողը: 7500 նիշ պատմվածքի համար` ոչ մի ավելորդ բան չէր ավելացված, ոչ էլ` բաց թողնված: Անչափ գրագետ ձևով էր գրված: Մեծահարուստի գետնահարկի նկարագրությունը միայն հարստացրեց պատմվածքը և ժամանակին ծանոթացրեց Սպանդարամետի հետ: Վերջավորությունն էլ այնպես է մատուցված, որ յուրաքանչյուր  ընթերցող կարող է ըստ իր ճաշակի ամփոփել պատմվածքը:

Մեֆ, ես վերջացրի:

----------


## Շինարար

> առաքյալների արժեքը ո՞րն ա: որ էրկու օր ա չե՞մ կարում մինչև վերջ կարդամ


Ես ապշում եմ, որ Այվին ու Արեան դա հավանել են: Հեղինակն ակնհայտորեն լուրջ չի մոտեցել էդ գրածին, չեմ կարծում, թե ինքը կուզեր դա հրատարակված տեսնել: Եթե սխալվում եմ, էլ ավելի վատ:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ապշում եմ, որ Այվին ու Արեան դա հավանել են: Հեղինակն ակնհայտորեն լուրջ չի մոտեցել էդ գրածին, չեմ կարծում, թե ինքը կուզեր դա հրատարակված տեսնել: Եթե սխալվում եմ, էլ ավելի վատ:


Որ լուրջ չմոտենար, մրցույթի չէր ուղարկի  :Jpit: 
Արէայի վրա էդքան չեմ զարմանում, ինքը Սևակ ա սիրում  :LOL:  Այ Ռիփի վրա զարմանում եմ: Հասկանում եմ, որ Գետնահարկը դուրը չի էկել, բայց որ առաքյալները դուրը էկել ա, հը-ը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Առաքյալների արժեքը բարձրագնահատ է և արցունքառում:


 :LOL:  Ես մեռա, ախպերս էլ արդեն տաքությունս ա ստուգում :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Մինա (25.11.2012), Տրիբուն (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ես ապշում եմ, որ Այվին ու Արեան դա հավանել են: Հեղինակն ակնհայտորեն լուրջ չի մոտեցել էդ գրածին, չեմ կարծում, թե ինքը կուզեր դա հրատարակված տեսնել: Եթե սխալվում եմ, էլ ավելի վատ:





> Որ լուրջ չմոտենար, մրցույթի չէր ուղարկի 
> Արէայի վրա էդքան չեմ զարմանում, ինքը Սևակ ա սիրում  Այ Ռիփի վրա զարմանում եմ: Հասկանում եմ, որ Գետնահարկը դուրը չի էկել, բայց որ առաքյալները դուրը էկել ա, հը-ը:


Ես սենտիմենտալ արարած եմ, ինձ լուրջ մի ընդունեք, վերջում նույնիսկ աչքերս լցվեցին, ժենսկիե շտուչկի  :Jpit:

----------

Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես սենտիմենտալ արարած եմ, ինձ լուրջ մի ընդունեք, վերջում նույնիսկ աչքերս լցվեցին, ժենսկիե շտուչկի


Դու Էրիկին էլ հավանած կլինես:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մի բան հարցնեմ, չժղղաք էլի վրես:
"Սրճել" բառը մենակ իմ ներվերի վրա ա՞ ազդում:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Դու Էրիկին էլ հավանած կլինես:


Էդ գծով դիմել Արէային  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (25.11.2012)

----------


## impression

մոտս սկսվում են գերունակություններ նկատվել, սենց որ գնա մի շնչով սաղ կկարդամ ու սաղի համար կքվեարկեմ
գնամ քնեմ քանի շուտ ա

----------


## Chuk

*2–րդ տարբերակ. Անվերնագիր–1*

Փաստորեն թռչունները առաջացել են հիմար, իսկ գուցե անհամբեր մարդկանցից: Սիրուն հեքիաթներ կան, որտեղ ինչ որ այլաբանություններով ներկայացվում է էս կամ էն արարածի առաջացումը: Սա դրանցից չէր: Սա ուզում էր լինել փիլիսոփայական մի գործ, որը պատմում էր մարդու մասին, ով էդպես էլ չի գտնում ինքն իրեն, ով փախնում է ամեն ինչից ու առաջին հերթին իրենից ու փորձում է գտնել իր երազանքը, բայց այդպես էլ չի գտնում, որովհետև չափից ավելի արագ էր փախնում ու սլանում այդ երազանքի մոտ: Ահա էսպիսի մի բան էր ուզում լինել այս պիեսը, բայց չեղավ: Իմ համար՝ չեղավ: Չեղավ, որովհետև չտեսա սիրուն պատկերներ: Չեղավ, որովհետև չտեսա կյանքի մասին լուրջ մտորումներ: Որովհետև չտեսա այն փիլիսոփայությունը, որը թվում էր, թե պետք է տեսնեի: Չեղավ, որովհետև հեղինակը թերևս մի քիչ շատ էր շտապել:

Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար: 

հ.գ.

----------

Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես սենտիմենտալ արարած եմ, ինձ լուրջ մի ընդունեք, վերջում նույնիսկ աչքերս լցվեցին, ժենսկիե շտուչկի


աաաա, քեզ Էրիկի՝ Դարինայի մոտ հայտնվելն էլ հուզած կլինի  :LOL: 

մեկ էլ մտածեցի՝ Էրիկը ո՞նց իմացավ Դարինայի գոյության մասին: Մեյլի հասցեն ունե՞ր, թե՞ էքստրասեքս էր  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> աաաա, քեզ Էրիկի՝ Դարինայի մոտ հայտնվելն էլ հուզած կլինի 
> 
> մեկ էլ մտածեցի՝ Էրիկը ո՞նց իմացավ Դարինայի գոյության մասին: Մեյլի հասցեն ունե՞ր, թե՞ էքստրասեքս էր


Ես էլ էի կարդալուց էդ մտածում:
Ասում եմ՝ չբռնեմ Ջոնի Դեպին Էրիկ անեմ, գա մոտս:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ էի կարդալուց էդ մտածում:
> Ասում եմ՝ չբռնեմ Ջոնի Դեպին Էրիկ անեմ, գա մոտս:


էրիկդ գիտի՞  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Մինա (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էրիկդ գիտի՞


Էրիկս էլ Քիմ Քարդաշյանին Դարինա կանի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կստացվի իսկական շվեդական ընտանիք  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*3–րդ տարբերակ. Անվերնագիր–2*

Է զգացի Քարահունջը: Եղա Քարահունջում: Տեսա պատկերները, գույնը: Տեսա ներկայիս Քարահունջի ցավը: Էս տիպի ստեղծագործությունն ուրիշ ի՞նչ պետք ա տար ինձ: Ոչինչ: Ուրեմն լավն էր: Կքվեարկե՞մ, թե՞ չէ, չեմ կարող ասել, դեռ մյուսներն էլ պետք է կարդամ:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ չի քվեարկում  :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ չի քվեարկում


Որտև շատ են, պետք ա սկզբից լրիվ կարդալ: Ես մնացածը թողեցի վաղվան  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ո՞նց: բայց պիտի որ կարդացած լինեի էդ մեկը: ու ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում


Բյուր, էդ էն էր, որ սխալ կետադրության պատճառով չկարողացար մինչև վերջ կարդալ  :LOL: ։

Ի դեպ, ես վերջը մինչև վերջ կարդացի, բայց դա ոչինչ չփոխեց։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էդ էն էր, որ սխալ կետադրության պատճառով չկարողացար մինչև վերջ կարդալ ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, ես վերջը մինչև վերջ կարդացի, բայց դա ոչինչ չփոխեց։


Հա, նոր նայեցի, հիշեցի: Էս բոլդերը դու՞ ես ավելացրել: Լավ հայանպաստ գործ ես արել:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, նոր նայեցի, հիշեցի: Էս բոլդերը դու՞ ես ավելացրել: Լավ հայանպաստ գործ ես արել:


Հա, բա գրել էի, որ բնագրում տեքստը բացատների միջոցով նենց էր սարքած, որ էդ գործող անձանց անուններն առանձնանում էին, այսինքն՝ էդ անունների տակի մասում տեքստ չկար։ Ու շատ ավելի ընթեռնելի էր։ Բայց դե պետք էր հաշվի առնել, որ քոփի փեյսթի արդյունքում տենց ձեռքով դրված բազմաթիվ բացատները չէին կարող պահպանվել, դրա համար ահագին ժամանակ էր պետք ծախսել, ես հո չէ՞ի դնելու ժամերով էդ տեքստի գեղարվեստական ձևավորմամբ զբաղվեի։ Ուղղակի որ տեսա՝ բոլորը բողոքում են դժվարընթեռնելիությունից, մի քիչ անարդարացի թվաց, ասեցի՝ գոնե բոլդ սարքեմ էդ գործող անձանց անունները։ Նենց որ էլի ահագին ժամանակ գնաց վերջը  :Jpit: ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով նպաստեց ընթերցողների աճին, բայց ես ձեռքիցս եկածն արեցի։ Ամեն դեպքում տենց ավելի ընթեռնելի ա, չէ՞։

----------

ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *«Հենակետում»-* Մի փոքր ծամծմված թեմա է դարձել արդեն: Թե շատ են գրել բանակային կյանքի մասին, թե սերյալներով են հոգնացրել մարդկանց: Գուցե  բանակի իրական ու անմիջական պատմություններից էլ ենք հոգնել, ո՞վ գիտի: Սակայն ասեմ` կարդացվում էր: Զուգարանի թղթի շուրջն էր գրված պատմությունը, բայց պարունակում էր բոլոր բանակային բացասական կողմերը` անկապ շարվելը դրսում, դեդովշչինան, հիմար և թույլ կապիտանը, բենզինի պակասությունը, որ էդ անտեր թուղթը վերջապես հասցնեն տղերքին: Մնում էր ձի ուտեին ու կդառնար ֆրանսիացիների նահանջը Սմոլենսկի մոտ: Եվ երբ հարգված տղերքը հանգստացնում էին թույլ և շահագործված զինվորին, որի գիրքը զոհ գնաց զուգարանում, դա իմ համար` պատմվածքի լավագույն և դրական մասն էր:


Քո թանկագին խաթեր համար էլի եմ կարդացել Հենակետում-ը… ավելի մանրամասն ընգեր… նախ նշաել էի որ մականունները լրիվ ավելորդություններ էին ու նոյնիսկ շեղող…էդքան տարածություն կա ոչ էլ որ ասենք Կոտոշը իմաստ ունենա կարդացողի համար, էդ ֆոկուսը չանցավ… բանակային կյանքը նկարագրելու ավելի լավ մեդիումներ ու ֆորմատներ կան որոնք կարան իրանց նպատակին ծառայեն… գրականությունն իմ համոզմամբ discovery իմաստ ունի… մարդու/կարդացողի համար… գրականությունը ինչպես ասենք արվեստի այլ ֆորմաներ ստեղծված են ճանաչման համար… էս պատմվածշքում կարդացողն անընդհատ իրեն ա փնտրում մայց տենց էլ չի կարողանում ինչ որ ձևով իրան related զգա… what the fuck am I supposed to think?… արանքում մի հատ ռոմանտիկ կերպար կա՝ Հարութը, որը դիշովի ռոմանտիկ կայֆերի մեջ ա… միգուցե արժեր Հարութի ու զանազան Կոտոշմերի, բիզոնների ու լավ տղերքի հարաբերությունների մասին գրել… ես եղել եմ, գիտեմ ինչեր կարելի էրե հանել… Life is a lot better and interesting than it was described… չկար կերպարների հաաբերություններ, չկար ընդհանրապես կերպար կառուցվածքը բացարձակապես գոյություն չուներ որովհետև նպատակը տենց էլ չհստակեցվեց… եթե կերպարներն ու հարաբերությունները ուժեղ լինեին, լիներ ինչ որ լարվածություն թերևես big ida-ի բացակայությունը ուտվեր…

վերջում երբ որ Ղազարյանին ա նկարագրում զուգարանին նստած պոեզիա կարդալուց, մոռացել ա արցունքները նշի… երբ գնում ես քաքելու արցունքները հոգուրհոնգուր հոսում են անգամ առանց պոեզիայի… սիրտդ ու փորդ իսկապես փափկում ա… I ain't voting for it

----------

impression (25.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Տրիբուն (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, զարգացած, ամբողջական կերպարներ ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկում էլ չկար, ոչ միայն Հենակետում. էդ ամենամեծ մինուսն էր էս բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների:
Մի քիչ Գագոն էր հիշվող կերպար, էն էլ վերջում չհավատացի իրեն, ու մտածեցի՝ հեղինակն ուղղակի իր ծաղրական վերաբերմունքն էր ցույց տալիս էդ թեմայի վերաբերյալ:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էնքան խոսեցի քննարկեցի ձեռի հետ, արդեն մտածում եմ՝ չարժի ամեն մի ստեղծագործության մասին առանձին գրեմ, եսիմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *«Գագոյի երազանքը»*-Շատ լավն էր: Փորձում եմ ինչ-որ ավելորդ բան գտնեմ `կպնելու, բայց լավ շարադրված, հետաքրքիր ձևով ներկայացված պատմվածք ա: Այնպես է նկարագրված, որ դու էլ ես քեզ զգում սեղանի շուրջը` հին ընկերներիդ հետ զրուցելուց, կատակելուց, հին ուսանողական պատմությունները հիշելուց: Հեղինակը նաև շեշտել է արտագաղթի հոսքը, որը իմ կարծիքով, ավելի իրական և հասկանալի գույն է ավելացնում իր պատմությանը: Հիմա վիճելի ա, թե ինչու Գագոն դարձավ գեյ, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ`ինչու՞ չէ որ: Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա էս կյանքում: Վերջավորությունն էլ ինձ դուր եկավ, արագ, արանց ավելորդությունների: Իրական կյանքում, շատ գեյեր ակումբներում այդպես էլ անում են: Ո՞վ հավես ունի երկար-բարակ քնքուշ բացատրությունների:


Ճիշտ ա որ իրական կյանքին մոտ ա ու ռեալ գույներով ա նկաագրած, բայց իմ սպասելիքները գրականությունից մի քիչ ավելին ա քան իրականություննն իրա ռեալիստական պատկերմամբ… մենք արդեն անցել ենք ռեալիզմի շրջանը… լավ տրյուկ ա օգտագործել որ նկարագրել ա բոլորին ծանոթ բաներ… բայց ես որ դրսից եմ ինձ համար մութ մոմենտներ ա մնում… ինչևէ երբ օգտագործում ես համընդհանուր ծանոթ էլէմենտներ ու կերպարներ, իմ կարծիքով պտի կենտրոնանաս իրադարձությունների ու հարաբերությունների վրա… հեշտ կարդացվում ա, շուտ շուտ, բայց գեյությունը չեմ հասկանում ինչ պտի աներ, կարար գեյ էլ չլիներ ու մի աղջկա հետ համբուրվեր, ինձ էդ մոմենտին ոչ թե Գագոն հետաքրքրեց այլ հենց ինքը հեղինակը, ով գնաց զուգարան զուգվեց զարդարվեց սեքսիացավ եկավ տեսավ Գագոն չկա…  պոտենցիալ մի տեսակ խանդի էլեմենտ ա առաջանում որն անուշադրության ա մատնվում… խանդի տեսակ որը առաջանում ա ոչ թե կնոջդ կամ ընկեուհուդ նկատմամբ այլ մեկ այլ անձնավորության որի նկատմամբ դու ոչ մի պարտավորություն չունես, ոչ էլ ինքը ունի… սա շատ հետաքրքիր խանդ ա որնինքը կարծես տարավ դրան, բայց կարծես թե անգիտակցաբր… 

սա կարող էր լինել, բայց նրա նպատակը դա չի եղել ու էդ հեշտ կարդացվող ռեալ պատկերնրը իզուր են եղել…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, զարգացած, ամբողջական կերպարներ ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկում էլ չկար, ոչ միայն Հենակետում. էդ ամենամեծ մինուսն էր էս բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների:
> Մի քիչ Գագոն էր հիշվող կերպար, էն էլ վերջում չհավատացի իրեն, ու մտածեցի՝ հեղինակն ուղղակի իր ծաղրական վերաբերմունքն էր ցույց տալիս էդ թեմայի վերաբերյալ:


 կյանքում էդքան կերպար կա, չեն կարում նայեն ու "արտագրեն"… երբ որ կերպար չես ստեղծում ադեն չգիտես էլ էդ կերպարն ի՞նչ հարաբերություններ ու գործողությունների ա ընդունակ էդ կերպարը… դրա համար էլ կեղծ ա… չես կարող կերպա,րիդ ինչ ոզես անել տաս… երբ կերպար ես կառուցում, իմ կարծիքով, նա սկսում ա ունենալ իր սեփական ուղեղն ու կյանքը…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մեֆ, զարգացած, ամբողջական կերպարներ ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկում էլ չկար, ոչ միայն Հենակետում. էդ ամենամեծ մինուսն էր էս բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների:
> Մի քիչ Գագոն էր հիշվող կերպար, էն էլ վերջում չհավատացի իրեն, ու մտածեցի՝ հեղինակն ուղղակի իր ծաղրական վերաբերմունքն էր ցույց տալիս էդ թեմայի վերաբերյալ:


Բա Ղազարյա՞նը:

----------

ivy (25.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էս Մեֆն ինչ հետաքրքիր վերլուծություններ ա անում, ափսոս քունս տանում ա, որ մնամ՝ շարունակությունը կարդամ, լավ, էդ էլ՝ վաղը  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Քո թանկագին խաթեր համար էլի եմ կարդացել Հենակետում-ը… ավելի մանրամասն ընգեր… նախ նշաել էի որ մականունները լրիվ ավելորդություններ էին ու նոյնիսկ շեղող…էդքան տարածություն կա ոչ էլ որ ասենք Կոտոշը իմաստ ունենա կարդացողի համար, էդ ֆոկուսը չանցավ… բանակային կյանքը նկարագրելու ավելի լավ մեդիումներ ու ֆորմատներ կան որոնք կարան իրանց նպատակին ծառայեն… գրականությունն իմ համոզմամբ discovery իմաստ ունի… մարդու/կարդացողի համար… գրականությունը ինչպես ասենք արվեստի այլ ֆորմաներ ստեղծված են ճանաչման համար… էս պատմվածշքում կարդացողն անընդհատ իրեն ա փնտրում մայց տենց էլ չի կարողանում ինչ որ ձևով իրան related զգա… what the fuck am I supposed to think?… արանքում մի հատ ռոմանտիկ կերպար կա՝ Հարութը, որը դիշովի ռոմանտիկ կայֆերի մեջ ա… միգուցե արժեր Հարութի ու զանազան Կոտոշմերի, բիզոնների ու լավ տղերքի հարաբերությունների մասին գրել… ես եղել եմ, գիտեմ ինչեր կարելի էրե հանել… Life is a lot better and interesting than it was described… չկար կերպարների հաաբերություններ, չկար ընդհանրապես կերպար կառուցվածքը բացարձակապես գոյություն չուներ որովհետև նպատակը տենց էլ չհստակեցվեց… եթե կերպարներն ու հարաբերությունները ուժեղ լինեին, լիներ ինչ որ լարվածություն թերևես big ida-ի բացակայությունը ուտվեր…
> 
> վերջում երբ որ Ղազարյանին ա նկարագրում զուգարանին նստած պոեզիա կարդալուց, մոռացել ա արցունքները նշի… երբ գնում ես քաքելու արցունքները հոգուրհոնգուր հոսում են անգամ առանց պոեզիայի… սիրտդ ու փորդ իսկապես փափկում ա… I ain't voting for it



Դե դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ ածական անուն տալը մեր մոտ ազգային սպորտ ա, էն էլ բանակում: Ես այդքան չէի կենտրոնանա մականունների վրա: Ղազարյանի կերպարն էլ լավ նկարագրված ա: Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակը ընտրել ա մի էպիզոդ, մի դրվագ, զուգարանի թղթի պահով և այդտեղից զարգացրել ա ամբողջ պատմվածքը` ցույց տալով մեր բանակի խեղճ ու կրակ իրականությունը: Անպայման չէր` կենտրոնանալ զինվորների հարաբերության վրա: Արդեն կար էդ հարաբերությունը կապիտանի և մյուսների միջև:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա Ղազարյա՞նը:


Ղազարը ի՞նչ Դավ ջան… Ղազարի կերպարը դեր չի խաղում էս տեքստում ու մի հատ ա… Հարութն էլ եկավ-երևաց-գնաց…. Զուգարանի թուղթն ու զուգարանը ավելի ուժեղ ու հիշարժան կերպարներ են քան Ղազարյանը…

----------

Sambitbaba (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ ածական անուն տալը մեր մոտ ազգային սպորտ ա, էն էլ բանակում: Ես այդքան չէի կենտրոնանա մականունների վրա: Ղազարյանի կերպարն էլ լավ նկարագրված ա: Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակը ընտրել ա մի էպիզոդ, մի դրվագ, զուգարանի թղթի պահով և այդտեղից զարգացրել ա ամբողջ պատմվածքը` ցույց տալով մեր բանակի խեղճ ու կրակ իրականությունը: Անպայման չէր` կենտրոնանալ զինվորների հարաբերության վրա: Արդեն կար էդ հարաբերությունը կապիտանի և մյուսների միջև:


Իհարկե գիտեմ որ տալիս են, բայց գիտեմ նաև որ հենց ընենց չեն տալիս ու ցանկացած մականվան հետևում պատմություն կա… գիտեմ որտև մի քանի հատ էլ ես եմ տվել… ու դու Դավ ջան ինձնից լավ գիտես թե ինչեր կարելի ա գրել հենց մենալ մականվանը նայելով… անգամ իսկական անունն ա որոշիչ ու պատմություն… օրինակ Կամո Ռոբինզոնի Ասատրյան որն աշխատել ա ԿԳԲ-ում… իրական անուն ա… էսի մի հատ պատմություն կարա ըլնի… պատկերացնում ե՞ս… 

կենտրոնանում եմ մականունների վրա որովհետև բոլ-բոլ լցրել ա բայց բան չեն անում. եթե Բիզոնի անունը լիներ Հրանտ ու իրան ասեին Հրո, կամ ասենք Գռանտ որը բանակից առաջ հ/կ ում ա աշխատել ու հիմա իրա նկարագրած Ղազարյանի կյանքն ուտում ա ամեն քայլին ուստավը դեմ տալով… Գռանտը կարար Ռայադերն ըլներ… դե պատկերացրա… 

Դավ ջան ոչ մի հարաբերություն էլ չկար… զուգարանի թղթի թեման առել ա ու տաղտուկ, հոգնացնող քայլերով տարել ա զուգարան… վսյո… 

Կյանքը հարաբերություններով ա կյանք… ինչ էլ որ անում ենք հարաբերությունների արդյունք ա… հանի հարաբերությունները կտենաս որ տակը բան չի մնա…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս Մեֆն ինչ հետաքրքիր վերլուծություններ ա անում, ափսոս քունս տանում ա, որ մնամ՝ շարունակությունը կարդամ, լավ, էդ էլ՝ վաղը


Այվի ջան, ես ուրիշ դիսցիպլինայից եմ գալիս ու նայում դրա համար էլ առաջին հայացքից հետաքրքիր ա թվում… իրականում դրանք կարող ա շատ սիրողական թվան գրական աշխարհում… ու նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի… 

Առխիծիկտուռնի տեսակետ ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ, էս բաները հեղինակները կարդալու ե՞ն…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իհարկե գիտեմ որ տալիս են, բայց գիտեմ նաև որ հենց ընենց չեն տալիս ու ցանկացած մականվան հետևում պատմություն կա… գիտեմ որտև մի քանի հատ էլ ես եմ տվել… ու դու Դավ ջան ինձնից լավ գիտես թե ինչեր կարելի ա գրել հենց մենալ մականվանը նայելով… անգամ իսկական անունն ա որոշիչ ու պատմություն… օրինակ Կամո Ռոբինզոնի Ասատրյան որն աշխատել ա ԿԳԲ-ում… իրական անուն ա… էսի մի հատ պատմություն կարա ըլնի… պատկերացնում ե՞ս… 
> 
> կենտրոնանում եմ մականունների վրա որովհետև բոլ-բոլ լցրել ա բայց բան չեն անում. եթե Բիզոնի անունը լիներ Հրանտ ու իրան ասեին Հրո, կամ ասենք Գռանտ որը բանակից առաջ հ/կ ում ա աշխատել ու հիմա իրա նկարագրած Ղազարյանի կյանքն ուտում ա ամեն քայլին ուստավը դեմ տալով… Գռանտը կարար Ռայադերն ըլներ… դե պատկերացրա… 
> 
> Դավ ջան ոչ մի հարաբերություն էլ չկար… զուգարանի թղթի թեման առել ա ու տաղտուկ, հոգնացնող քայլերով տարել ա զուգարան… վսյո… 
> 
> Կյանքը հարաբերություններով ա կյանք… ինչ էլ որ անում ենք հարաբերությունների արդյունք ա… հանի հարաբերությունները կտենաս որ տակը բան չի մնա…


Հիմա որ ասեմ ուշքս գնում ա 5-ի համար, հաստատ սուտ կլինի: Բայց նաև ընկալում եմ, որ մարդը էլի կարողացել ա կարդացվող պատմվածք ներկայացնի, գուցե և քո նշած թերություններով: Հիմա, մականունախեղդ անելով երևի ուզեցել ա` ավելի ծանոթ կերպար ստեղծի սովորական ընթերցողի համար, բայց կրկնում եմ, որ Ղազարյանի պատկերը լավ էլ նկարագրված էր ( էն մեր սովետական պոլիտրուկների ոճի) ու զինվորների հարաբերությունը այդքան էլ էական կամ կարևոր  չէր այս պատմվածքում:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, էս բաները հեղինակները կարդալու ե՞ն…


Հա, Մեֆ ջան: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Մեֆ ջան:


Օհ շեթ… ապեր կարա՞մ էմ մատացիկլետով նկարդ, էն որ նստած սլանում ես, մի երկու օրով փոխ առնեմ… դնեմ ավատարիս տեղը… դրանք հիմա երևի ինձ են ման գալի… ես էլ քո պես ներսից փխրուն անձնավորություն եմ, բայց ես համ էլ դրսից եմ փխրուն Դավ ջան

----------


## Դավիթ

> Օհ շեթ… ապեր կարա՞մ էմ մատացիկլետով նկարդ, էն որ նստած սլանում ես, մի երկու օրով փոխ առնեմ… դնեմ ավատարիս տեղը… դրանք հիմա երևի ինձ են ման գալի… ես էլ քո պես ներսից փխրուն անձնավորություն եմ, բայց ես համ էլ դրսից եմ փխրուն Դավ ջան


Հանգիստ, ամենա մոտիկ հեղինակը ֆրանսիաից ա: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա որ ասեմ ուշքս գնում ա 5-ի համար, հաստատ սուտ կլինի: Բայց նաև ընկալում եմ, որ մարդը էլի կարողացել ա կարդացվող պատմվածք ներկայացնի, գուցե և քո նշած թերություններով: Հիմա, մականունախեղդ անելով երևի ուզեցել ա` ավելի ծանոթ կերպար ստեղծի սովորական ընթերցողի համար, բայց կրկնում եմ, որ Ղազարյանի պատկերը լավ էլ նկարագրված էր ( էն մեր սովետական պոլիտրուկների ոճի) ու զինվորների հարաբերությունը այդքան էլ էական կամ կարևոր  չէր այս պատմվածքում:


Հասկանում եմ ինչ եմ ինչ ես ասում Դավ ջան, բայց… հեշտ կարդալը քիչ ա… էտի զուտ տեխնիկական բան ա ու ես նույնիսկ կասեի ապակողմնորոշող… շուգըրքոթ են անում… իսկ Ղազարյանի կերպարը ավելի պռապըռշչիկի կերպարա… 

Դավ, եթե հարաբերությունները կարևոր չեն, բա էդ մարդիկ ի՞նչ գործունեն էս պատմության մեջ… 

…ու ի՞նչն ա կարևորն էս պատմվածքի մեջ, Դավ…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ, պասի էթամ էն պադվալի պատմությունն էլ կարդամ որ մի քանի ռեյս էլ դրա վրով գնանք, բայց մենակս չէ…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, պասի էթամ էն պադվալի պատմությունն էլ կարդամ որ մի քանի ռեյս էլ դրա վրով գնանք, բայց մենակս չէ…


Ես ստեղ եմ: Թարսի պես Մեմֆիսում եմ լռվել տոն օրերով: Հավես էլ չկա Գռեյսլանդ հասնեմ` Էլվիսի տունը տեսնեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հասկանում եմ ինչ եմ ինչ ես ասում Դավ ջան, բայց… հեշտ կարդալը քիչ ա… էտի զուտ տեխնիկական բան ա ու ես նույնիսկ կասեի ապակողմնորոշող… շուգըրքոթ են անում… իսկ Ղազարյանի կերպարը ավելի պռապըռշչիկի կերպարա… 
> 
> Դավ, եթե հարաբերությունները կարևոր չեն, բա էդ մարդիկ ի՞նչ գործունեն էս պատմության մեջ… 
> 
> …ու ի՞նչն ա կարևորն էս պատմվածքի մեջ, Դավ…


Զինվորների հարաբերությունները կենտրոնական տեղ չէին գրավում էս պատմվածքում:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

_պռապըռշչիկի կերպարա_

Կուսոկը չէր կարող մարդկանց դուրսը 2 ժամ կանգնացներ: Ոչ մեր չաստում: Հաստատ ծեծ կուտեր դրա համար: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ստեղ եմ: Թարսի պես Մեմֆիսում եմ լռվել տոն օրերով: Հավես էլ չկա Գռեյսլանդ հասնեմ` Էլվիսի տունը տեսնեմ:


Ապեր, լավ ես արել Էլվիսը տունը չի… Դավ դու բայքըր ես ընգեր, Էլվիսը քեզ ի՞նչ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զինվորների հարաբերությունները կենտրոնական տեղ չէին գրավում էս պատմվածքում:


Բա ի՞նչն էր Դավ… ինչն էր էս պատմվածքի ստրուկտուրան՝ ողնաշարը…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ապեր, լավ ես արել Էլվիսը տունը չի… Դավ դու բայքըր ես ընգեր, Էլվիսը քեզ ի՞նչ…



Էլվիսը բոլորի համար է: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բա ի՞նչն էր Դավ… ինչն էր էս պատմվածքի ստրուկտուրան՝ ողնաշարը…



Զինվորների և կապիտանի հարաբերությունները: Արի սպասի մի քիչ, հեղինակից մանրամասն կհարցնես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարդացի պադվալը… ի՞նչ խոսանք սրա մասին… աութեր լիմիտ-ի թուայլայթ զօն-ի տեսակի ա բայց մի քիչ ավելի հորոր-ի ա տանում… անգամ սենց բաները ավելի գրական են ներկայացնում ու հիմքում ինչ որ փիլիսոփայություն են դնում, կերպարներն ու դաժանություններն էլ խելքից դուրս չեն անում… հորոր-ի վախենալու մասը գիտե՞ս որն ա. հնարավոր լինելն ու հավանականությունը… էս էլեմենտները որ հանես տակը բան չի մնա… իրա մոտ դա չկար… չի կարում համոզի որ տենց բան կարա ըլնի… էլի էն մոմենտն ա ոտ ընթերցողը չի կարում իրան տեսնի հերոսի, կամ զոհի մեջ… էն ինչ որ իրանք զգում են իմ համար օտար ա…

Ամերիկյան կինոն ուզում ա պատմելով վրեքներս սաղացնի… վարյանտ չկա… 

Սա դժվար ա Գրալանություն անվանել, ավելի շուտ էնթըրթեյնմենթ ա… բայց վատը…

Տակս չշռեցի…

----------

ivy (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զինվորների և կապիտանի հարաբերությունները: Արի սպասի մի քիչ, հեղինակից մանրամասն կհարցնես:


Դավ փլիզ… հարաբերությունները… 

Բա էլ խի՞ ա գրել որ իրանից պտի հարցնեմ… կամ ի՞նչ պտի ասի որ համոզի…

…բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանամ, կարող ա համոզի… բայց թող հետը մի հատ էլ դվդ դնի հրատարակելուց ու ծախելուց…

----------


## Արէա

Եկեք քվեարկություն անենք Մեֆին նորից արգելափակենք էլի

----------

Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Հլա նայի է:  դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ Գագոն ակումբցի ա գրել: Արեգան ճանաչում ա իրան 
> առաքյալների արժեքը ո՞րն ա: որ էրկու օր ա չե՞մ կարում մինչև վերջ կարդամ



Իրոք էլի, Առաքյալների արժեքը ո՞րն ա, Բյուրակնը էս երկու օր ա չի կարողանում մինչև վերջ կարդա:

----------


## Արէա

> Ես էլ էի կարդալուց էդ մտածում:
> Ասում եմ՝ չբռնեմ Ջոնի Դեպին Էրիկ անեմ, գա մոտս:


Պետք ա ամեն օր Դեպին նամակ գրես, մեկ էլ տեսար եկավ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես քվեարկում եմ տասնութի օգտին… շատ լավն ա… հեշտ կարդացվում ա, կերպարներն իրական են, կառուցվածքը հիանալի… 

Կարելի ա անվերջ կարդալ…

----------

impression (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արեգա

> Կոնկրետ ոչ մի գործ նկատի չունեի. ընդամենը պատասխանում էի քո էն դատողությանը, որ էստեղ ստեղծագործություններ կան, որոնց հասկանալու համար պիտի ինչ-որ հատուկ գերունակություններ ունենալ, այլ ոչ թե լինել պարզապես սովորական ընթերցող:


կրկնեմ ևս մեկ անգամ. դա իմ դատողությունը չի,) հետևլով ակումբակիցների քննարկմանը առաջին էջից՝ ուղղակի մեջ եմ բերել մի քանիսի գրածները: 




> հաստա՞տ: բայց Գագոն էլ ա լավը, Հենակետն էլ


Դրանց վաղուց ծանոթ եմ, և իրոք Գագոյի շարադրանքը բավականին հաճելի էր ու միայն սկզբի հատվածը երիտասարդությունս հիշեցրեց: Այ վերջնամասու ինձ անակնկալի բերեց կուլմինացիյան  :Acute:  : Ինչ վերբերում է Հենակետին, ասեմ որ լավն էր, ուղղակի չեմ սիրում մարտականպատկերներ: :Sad:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արեգա

Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց լոլիկը դուրս եկավ: Բայց որ էսպես առանձին-առանձին նայու եմ. կերպարը լիարժեք չի, վերջը շատ կտրուկ է, արժեքավոր իմաստ չկա, ավելի ճիշտ կա, բայց բավականին պարզունակ է. «փոքր բաների հետևից ընկնելով` հաճախ կորցնում են ավելի մեծը»:


«Անվերնագիր–1»---> տեղ չհասավ :Xeloq:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արեգա

«Անվերնագիր–1» - տարբերվում է նախորդներից իր ձևով, բառապաշարով: Բայց իմ կարծիքով, ընթերցողին միայն տալիս է  հեղինակի սուբյեկտիվ նկարագրական տրամադրությունն ու գաղափարները:

Թափառող հոգիներ -  ուղղակի շատ են ​​ամեն տեսակի պարզ ու վերացական գաղափարները: Որոշ բաներ այդպես էլ մութ մնացին ինձ համար: Երևի հեղինակն ավելի լավ գործեր էլ կունենա կամ կգրի :Ok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եկեք քվեարկություն անենք Մեֆին նորից արգելափակենք էլի


Արէա ջան, կարող ա՞ գործ ես ներկյացրել… ասա իմանամ էլի…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

> ինձ էդ մոմենտին ոչ թե Գագոն հետաքրքրեց այլ հենց ինքը հեղինակը, ով գնաց զուգարան զուգվեց զարդարվեց սեքսիացավ եկավ տեսավ Գագոն չկա…  պոտենցիալ մի տեսակ խանդի էլեմենտ ա առաջանում որն անուշադրության ա մատնվում… խանդի տեսակ որը առաջանում ա ոչ թե կնոջդ կամ ընկեուհուդ նկատմամբ այլ մեկ այլ անձնավորության որի նկատմամբ դու ոչ մի պարտավորություն չունես, ոչ էլ ինքը ունի… սա շատ հետաքրքիր խանդ ա որնինքը կարծես տարավ դրան, բայց կարծես թե անգիտակցաբր… 
> 
> սա կարող էր լինել, բայց նրա նպատակը դա չի եղել ու էդ հեշտ կարդացվող ռեալ պատկերնրը իզուր են եղել…


նույն միտքն ինձ մոտ ծագեց...

----------


## Արեգա

Հենակետի մասին արդեն գրել եմ, գնամ մի քիչ հանգստանամ, մնացածը հետո կկարդամ: Սիրելի հեղինակներ, ապրե՛ք ու երբեք չհիասթափվեք :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբի մրցույթներում երրորդ-չորրորդ օրը սովորաբար քվեարկությունը կանգնում ա: Բայց որ առաջին օրը կանգնի... սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ակումբի մրցույթներում երրորդ-չորրորդ օրը սովորաբար քվեարկությունը կանգնում ա: Բայց որ առաջին օրը կանգնի... սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում


Ես քվեարկել եմ…

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, կարող ա՞ գործ ես ներկյացրել… ասա իմանամ էլի…


Չեմ ասի: Մրցույթի պայմաններով չի թույլատրվում: Ո՞րը ես գրած կլինեմ:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց լոլիկը դուրս եկավ: Բայց որ էսպես առանձին-առանձին նայու եմ. կերպարը լիարժեք չի, վերջը շատ կտրուկ է, արժեքավոր իմաստ չկա, ավելի ճիշտ կա, բայց բավականին պարզունակ է. «փոքր բաների հետևից ընկնելով` հաճախ կորցնում են ավելի մեծը»:


Կարճ էր գրած էդքան էլ չես հասցրել ձանձրանալ դրանից է :Wink: : Գաղափար կա պատմության մեջ, բայց 20 դր. Որդու հետ համեմատելը մի քիչ այն չէ: :Think:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Չեմ ասի: Մրցույթի պայմաններով չի թույլատրվում: Ո՞րը ես գրած կլինեմ:


Արէա դու հաստատ 7 ես գրել , չէ ՞ :Tongue: էդքան էլ գովում ես ,ակնհայտ է  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Եթե այս ակումբում մարդ կա ով հեչ չի վախենում կարծիք արտահայտելուց այն էլ անկեղծ ու հեչ չի մտածում ,որ դածե իրա ընկերը իրենից կնեղանա ,որովհետև «Ճշմարտությունը իրա համար ավելի թանկ ա» ՝դա Մեֆն ա: Անունը չեմ կարում ճիշտ արտասանեմ դրա համար էլ կրճատ գրեցի  :LOL: էնպես ,որ իրան երբեք չարգելափակեք  :Angry2:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Ես էլ կարդացի ավարտեցի: Համեմատաբար հավանեցի 2, 3, 5, և 16 տարբերակները: 

2. *Անվերնագիր* - Գլխավոր արժանիքն այն է, որ զբաղեցնում է ճիշտ այնքան մակերես, որքան անրաժեշտ էր իր խոսքն ասելու համար: Ստեղծագործությունը շատ նշանակալի չէ, բայց զգացվում է *գրողը*

3. *Անվերնագիր* - Իմ կարծիքով այնքան էլ տպավորիչ չէր: Կարծես թե ակնհայտ նմանություն կար Համո Սահյանի «Ախր ես ինչպես...» բանաստեղծության հետ: Բայց համեմատության մեջ դնելով լավերի շարքն է մտնում: 

5. *Հենակետում* - Վատը չէր, բայց կարելի էր գրելի ավելի համառոտ ու պակաս գռեհիկ: 

16. *Խենթը* - Զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը տաղանդ ունի, բայց նա պետք է սովորի կրկնակի համառոտ արտահայտել իր մտքերը: Խորհուրդ կտայի համագործակցել մասնագետի հետ: 

Մեկ դիտողություն մրցույթի մասնակիցների մեծ մասին: Չի կարելի առօրյա խոսակցությունները նույնությամբ տեղափոխել ստեղծագործության մեջ: Գրողը հենց դրա համար է, որ խոսքն ավելի գեղեցիկ, արտահայտիչ և տպավորիչ ներկայացնի:
Ոչ մի գեղեցիկ նախադասություն չկար, որն ինձ որպես ընթերցողի հաճույք պատճառեր:


Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, կրկնեմ ակումբակիցների ոմանց միտքը: Վերջին ստեղծագործություններն իսկապես տուժում են, այդ պատճառով առայժմ չեմ քվեարկում: Հավանաբար մեկ անգամ էլ մեջտեղից սկսած կկարդամ:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արեգա

> «Անվերնագիր–1» - տարբերվում է նախորդներից իր ձևով, բառապաշարով: Բայց իմ կարծիքով, ընթերցողին միայն տալիս է  հեղինակի սուբյեկտիվ նկարագրական տրամադրությունն ու գաղափարները:
> 
> Թափառող հոգիներ -  ուղղակի շատ են ​​ամեն տեսակի պարզ ու վերացական գաղափարները: Որոշ բաներ այդպես էլ մութ մնացին ինձ համար: Երևի հեղինակն ավելի լավ գործեր էլ կունենա կամ կգրի


վաաաայ, սխալվեցի - անվերնագիր-2 ը

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ ասի: Մրցույթի պայմաններով չի թույլատրվում: Ո՞րը ես գրած կլինեմ:


Ոչ մեկը: Դու նենց ուրիշ ձևի չափածո ես գրում, որ արձակում էլ դա պետք ա էրևար, ստեղ քո ձևի մեջ արձակ չկար: Չնայած ո՞վ գիտի, մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներով եք հիանում, ինքներդ ձեզնից պակասացնում, սկսում ուրիշ ձևերի մեջ գրել, ով իմանա:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ իմանամ ով որ մեկն է գրել ու հատկապես Արէաինը  :LOL: :Բա որ իմ սիրելի ակումբցիների պատմվածքներն էլ լինեին՝ ինչ լավ կլիներ, տեսնես բախտս կբերի :Xeloq:  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Արէա ջան, ես դեռ չեմ քվեարկել ու 7 -րդ տարբերակին ձայն տալու միտք չունեմ: Կուզես իմ նախընտրած տարբերակների հետ միասին իրեն էլ ձայն տամ, սիրտդ տեղն ընկնի: Դու լավ մարդ ես, ուզում եմ մի բանով օգտակար լինել  :Wink:

----------

Ամմէ (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, ես դեռ չեմ քվեարկել ու 7 -րդ տարբերակին ձայն տալու միտք չունեմ: Կուզես իմ նախընտրած տարբերակների հետ միասին իրեն էլ ձայն տամ, սիրտդ տեղն ընկնի: Դու լավ մարդ ես, ուզում եմ մի բանով օգտակար լինել


Չէ դե, էսպես պետք չի  :Smile: 

Համ էլ էդ էրեկ էի հավանել: Հարբելու ու չխոսալու տրամադրություն ունեի, էդ պատմվածքն էլ ականջիս տակ օրոր էր ասում: Հիմա արդեն ուշքի եմ եկել  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Malxas (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Արէա ջան, ես դեռ չեմ քվեարկել ու 7 -րդ տարբերակին ձայն տալու միտք չունեմ: Կուզես իմ նախընտրած տարբերակների հետ միասին իրեն էլ ձայն տամ, սիրտդ տեղն ընկնի: Դու լավ մարդ ես, ուզում եմ մի բանով օգտակար լինել


Մալխաս ջան Արէան էստեղ ոչինչ չունի գրած, վստահ եմ:  :Smile:  Ի դեպ Արէան շատ լավ բանաստեղծություններ է գրում:  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 16. *Խենթը* - Զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը տաղանդ ունի, բայց նա պետք է սովորի կրկնակի համառոտ արտահայտել իր մտքերը: Խորհուրդ կտայի համագործակցել մասնագետի հետ:


 :LOL:   :LOL: 




> Մեկ դիտողություն մրցույթի մասնակիցների մեծ մասին: Չի կարելի առօրյա խոսակցությունները նույնությամբ տեղափոխել ստեղծագործության մեջ: Գրողը հենց դրա համար է, որ խոսքն ավելի գեղեցիկ, արտահայտիչ և տպավորիչ ներկայացնի:
> Ոչ մի գեղեցիկ նախադասություն չկար, որն ինձ որպես ընթերցողի հաճույք պատճառեր:


Ո՞վ ա ասում չի կարելի: Ո՞վ ա որոշել, թե գրողն ինչի համար ա  :Huh: 
Բա էն Դարինայի ու Էրիկի պատմության մեջ ոտքից գլուխ սիրուն նախադասություններ էին: Ինչու՞ հաճույք չստացար  :LOL:

----------

Malxas (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա արդեն ուշքի եմ եկել


Լավ պրծար  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*4–րդ տարբերակ. Թափառող հոգիներ*

Ես չգիտեմ թե երբ սկսեցի կարդալ ու չհասկացա թե ինչու: Երբ առաջին նախադասությունը կարդացի, հասկացա, որ առաջ չի գնում: Ձանձրալի էր իմ համար: Բայց կարդացի մինչև վերջ, որովհետև այդպես էր ճիշտ: Ու կարդացի ու չգտա այն թելը, որն ինձ պետք է առաջ տաներ: Կարդացի ժամեր շարունակ, որովհետև արագ չէր լինում: Կարդացի, որ գտնեմ խորիմաստ մտորումներ ու գտա ոչինչը: Ու ոչինչը շատ էր: Ու ես տխրեցի:


Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բան ու գործս թողած սկսեցի կարդալ, տպավորություններս՝ համառոտ...

1. «Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը» Արհեստական, անկապ, ոչինչ չասող պատմություն
2. «Անվերնագիր–1» Հեղինակը պետք է գոնե հարգի ընթերցողին ու տառասխալներն ուղղի: Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, էդքան ներվ չունեմ...
3. «Անվերնագիր–2» Լավն էր, սիրուն պատկերներ կային՝ սիրուն լեզվով գրված
4. «Թափառող հոգիներ» Վատն էր
5. «Հենակետում» Ընտիր էր, սրա օգտին հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ:
6. «Լռությունն ինքն էր» Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, վատն էր
7. «Մի կտոր երջանկություն» Ամա՜ն, սրա մասին էնքան երկար եմ ուզում խոսել... Եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, փաստորեն Էրիկը Շվեդիայից եկավ, Դարինային (հեղինակն ինչ էլ անուններ է ճարել) կուսությունից զրկեց, ու հետ վերադարձավ Շվեդիա: Աման, աման: Հեղինակը Դժբախտ Երջանկություն էլ կնայի... Ամեն դեպքում դեռահաս աղջկական սենտիմենտալության դոզան սրա մեջ չափից դուրս շատ էր, կարդալուց մտքովս անընդհատ ծիածան ործկացող միաեղջյուրներ էին անցնում  :Jpit: 
8. «Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ» Վատն էր
9. «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը» Եսիմ, լավը չէր, բայց վատն էլ չէր
10. «Անվերնագիր–3» Մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել, վատն էր
11. «Գագոյի երազանքը» Բհահա՜յ, բացել ա, լավն էր, կքվեարկեմ  :Jpit: 
12. «Գետնահարկը» Ուխ, սարսա՜փ, լավն էր, քվեարկում եմ  :Smile: 
13. «Ատունեի կործանումը» Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, վատն էր
14. «Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները» Սկիզբը դուրս չեկավ, արդեն ուզում էի կիսատ թողնել, բայց հետո... Շատ լավն էր, կքվեարկեմ:
15. «Ցրված սկավառակ» Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, վատն էր
16. «Խե՛նթ» Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի
17. «Իմ հաղթանակների օրը» Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Բան ու գործս թողած սկսեցի կարդալ, տպավորություններս՝ համառոտ...
> 
> 1. «Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը» Արհեստական, անկապ, ոչինչ չասող պատմություն
> 2. «Անվերնագիր–1» Հեղինակը պետք է գոնե հարգի ընթերցողին ու տառասխալներն ուղղի: Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, էդքան ներվ չունեմ...
> 3. «Անվերնագիր–2» Լավն էր, սիրուն պատկերներ կային՝ սիրուն լեզվով գրված
> 4. «Թափառող հոգիներ» Վատն էր
> 5. «Հենակետում» Ընտիր էր, սրա օգտին հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ:
> 6. «Լռությունն ինքն էր» Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, վատն էր
> 7. «Մի կտոր երջանկություն» Ամա՜ն, սրա մասին էնքան երկար եմ ուզում խոսել... Եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, փաստորեն Էրիկը Շվեդիայից եկավ, Դարինային (հեղինակն ինչ էլ անուններ է ճարել) կուսությունից զրկեց, ու հետ վերադարձավ Շվեդիա: Աման, աման: Հեղինակը Դժբախտ Երջանկություն էլ կնայի... Ամեն դեպքում դեռահաս աղջկական սենտիմենտալության դոզան սրա մեջ չափից դուրս շատ էր, կարդալուց մտքովս անընդհատ ծիածան ործկացող միաեղջյուրներ էին անցնում 
> ...


Գրառումը մինջև  վերջ կարդացի , լավն էր  :LOL: : Ուֆ, ո՞նց էլ կարողանում եք կարդաք ես ամեն մեկից մի- մի քանի տող եմ կարդացել  :Think: : Մեֆի էն գրառը դուրս շատ ա եկել ,որ ասում .«հեռախոսահամարների գրքույքը ավելի հավեսով կկարդացվի :LOL: »:

----------


## Noosy

Բարի օր բոլորիիիին:

----------


## Ամմէ

Վայ կներեք էսքան տառասխալներիս համար :Blush:

----------


## Արէա

> Բարի օր բոլորիիիին:


Բարև *Noosy* ջան: Անհամբեր սպասում ենք քվեարկմանդ ու կարծիքներիդ տարբերակների մասին:

Հ.Գ. Ասենք քվեարկել դեռ չես կարող, բայց կարծիքը երբեմն ձայնից ավելի կարևոր է լինում:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012)

----------


## Noosy

7-րդ տարբերակով շատ <<հետաքրքրվողնորի>> համար ես նորություն ունեմ, ով որ ուզում ա իմանա թող ձեռք բարձրացնի  :LOL:

----------

Ամմէ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> 7-րդ տարբերակով շատ <<հետաքրքրվողնորի>> համար ես նորություն ունեմ, ով որ ուզում ա իմանա թող ձեռք բարձրացնի


Եթե հեղինակին ի նկատի ունես, ապա մենք կհամբերենք մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև *Noosy* ջան: Անհամբեր սպասում ենք քվեարկմանդ ու կարծիքներիդ տարբերակների մասին:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ասենք քվեարկել դեռ չես կարող, բայց կարծիքը երբեմն ձայնից ավելի կարևոր է լինում:


ինքը չի կարա քվեարկի: սահմանափակում կա դրած գրանցման ամսաթվի, գրառումների քանակի և այլնի հետ կապված:




> 7-րդ տարբերակով շատ <<հետաքրքրվողնորի>> համար ես նորություն ունեմ, ով որ ուզում ա իմանա թող ձեռք բարձրացնի


ձեռք եմ բարձրացնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Noosy

Ինձ դուր ա եկել Գագոյի երազանքը ու Տիգրանի կերպարը, իսկ էն որ միայն զզվանք մոտս առաջացրեց, էդ Գետնահարկն էր...

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Noosy

Ես իմացել եմ, որ Դարինան ու Էրիկն ինչ-որ իրական հիմք ունեն...

----------


## Արէա

> Ես իմացել եմ, որ Դարինան ու Էրիկն ինչ-որ իրական հիմք ունեն...


Իսկ իրականո՞ւմ էլ էին իրար. "Օհ, սիրելիս" արտահայտությամբ դիմում  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), impression (26.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Ամմէ (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

էդ պատմության մեջ հաստատ «Դժվար ապրուստ»-ի ռեժիստր Դիանա Գրիգորյանի մատը խառն է : :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Noosy

Չգիտեմ ինչով են դիմում...լավ ինչևէ, երեվի թե մրցույթի ավարտից հետո կիմանանք... :Smile:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես իմացել եմ, որ Դարինան ու Էրիկն ինչ-որ իրական հիմք ունեն...


 :LOL:  աաաաա, ես էլ եմ տենց իրական հիմք ուզում: թե չէ Ալանիսը մենակ երազիս ա գալիս  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես իմացել եմ, որ Դարինան ու Էրիկն ինչ-որ իրական հիմք ունեն...


Սպանեք ինձ, ժողովուրդ, սպանե՜ք… Ո՜հ աստվածներ...

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ես իմացել եմ, որ Դարինան ու Էրիկն ինչ-որ իրական հիմք ունեն...


Ես հիշեեցի Էրիկն ովա :LOL:  Բացահայտեմ ...
Մի տարի Եվրոտեսիլին մի հատ շվեդ տղա կար, որ հաղթեց, անունն Էրիկ էր :LOL: 
Անկապ պապսա դեմք էր ու դեռահաս աղջիկները գժվում էին իր համար :LOL: 

Հա, ու Դիանայի մատը խառը չի, որտև վերջում մեծ չաղ հայկական հարսանիք չեղավ :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Գրել -գրել եմ, ասեմ, որ « Գետնահարկի» օգտին եմ քվեարկել, որովհետև սկզբի բառերից էլ աչք մտավ, չնայած եթե քանակի վրա սահմանափակում չդրվեր, միգուցե ավելի լավը լիներ…
Իսկ « Անվերնագիրները » միայն վերնագիր չունենալու պատճառով արդեն իսկ վանում են :Smile: 
Լոլիկների վերջում հեղինակը ուզեցել էր փիլիսոփայել, բայց լավ չէր ստացվել:
Իսկ պատմվածքներից ընդհանուր առմամբ հիշվող ու տպավորիչ էին Գագոն ու Հենակետումը :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Noosy

Իմիջիայլոց, Դիանայի սցենարները կարծեմ ողբերգությունից այն կողմ չեն գնում, այստեղ ես չգտա ողբերգություն, ո՞րն էր նմանությունը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իմիջիայլոց, Դիանայի սցենարները կարծեմ ողբերգությունից այն կողմ չեն գնում, այստեղ ես չգտա ողբերգություն, ո՞րն էր նմանությունը:


Չէ, հարգելիս, ողբերգությունը Էվրիպիդեսն է, Շեքսպիրն ու Արթուր Միլլերը: Իսկ *Ձի*աննայի մոտ շիվանի, կականի, վայնասունի ու ջայլի միջև մի սահմանային վիճակ է՝ ստեղծագործական թափոն, եթերային աղբ:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), Ruby Rue (25.11.2012), Ամմէ (25.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Համալսարանի լսարաններից մեկում մի քանի ուսանող նստած խոսում էին.
-	Իսկ որտե՞ղ է Դարինան, չգիտե՞ս Ինա,- հարցրեց աղջիկներից մեկը:
-	Օհ, չգիտեմ, դեռ չեմ խոսել նրա հետ:
-	Մեր Դարինան վերջերս շատ է փոխվել,- մի տղա մտավ խոսակցության մեջ:
-	Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես Էդգար,- հարցրեց Ինան:
-	Նա այնքան զգայուն ու ինքնամփոփ է դարձել: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է պատահել: Կարծում եմ, որ լավ կանեք խոսեք հետը, աղջիկներ: Միգուցե նա մեր օգնության կարիքն ունի:
-	Այո, Էդգարը ճիշտ է ասում,- ասաց Աննան,- Ինա, դու նրա ամենամոտ ընկերն ես, ինձ թվում է՝ պետք է խոսես հետը:
-	Դե լավ, լուրջ մի ընդունեք: Ես գիտեմ Դարինայի վարքագծի պատճառը: Այս ամբողջի պատճառն այդ Էրիկն է:
-	Ո՞վ է Էրիկը,- հարցրեց Էդգարն Ինային:
-	Էրիկը շվեդ դերասան է: Նա Դարինայի ուրախությունն է,- ժպտում էր Ինան:
-	Օ այո, ես գիտեմ այդ մասին: Ես տեսել եմ Էրիկի նկարները Դարինայի մոտ: Իրոք նա շատ գեղեցկադեմ երիտասարդ է, բայց խելքից դուրս է սիրահարվել մեկին, ում երբեք չես տեսել և ով իր երկրում հայտնի դերասան է,- Աննան այնքան ոգևորված էր խոսում, բոլորը ժպիտով նրան էին նայում:
-	Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչքան դժվար պետք է որ լինի հայտնի անձնավորության սիրելը,- նկատեց Էդգարը՝ մտածկոտ հայացքով:_


Այ էս հատվածը արդեն հուշում ա, թե ինչպես կզարգանա պատմվածքը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իմ կարծիքով Էդգարն էլ ա թաքուն երազում Էրիկի մասին...

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սպանեք ինձ, ժողովուրդ, սպանե՜ք… Ո՜հ աստվածներ...


Բռատ… դու որ յոթը հավանում ես, արդեն քո նկատմամբ քննադատական վստահությունը կորում ա… դու ես քեզ սպանում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համալսարանի լսարաններից մեկում մի քանի ուսանող նստած խոսում էին.
-	Իսկ որտե՞ղ է Դարինան, չգիտե՞ս Ինա,- հարցրեց աղջիկներից մեկը:
-	Երևի էլի խմել-լռվել ա:
-	Մեր Դարինան վերջերս շատ է փոխվել,- մի տղա մտավ խոսակցության մեջ:
-	Ինքը նորվա՞ ալկաշն ա,- հարցրեց Ինան:
-	Նա այնքան զգայուն ու ինքնամփոփ է դարձել: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է պատահել: Կարծում եմ, որ լավ կանեք խոսեք հետը, աղջիկներ: Միգուցե նա մեր օգնության կարիքն ունի:
-	Դե խմելուց ա էլի,- ասաց Աննան,- Ինա, հետը խոսա, ասա գոնե շշով չգա դասի:
-	Դե լավ, լուրջ մի ընդունեք: Ես գիտեմ Դարինայի վարքագծի պատճառը: Այս ամբողջի պատճառն այդ Էրիկն է:
-	Էրիկն ո՞վ ա,- հարցրեց Էդգարն Ինային:
-	Դժբախտ երջանկության դերասաններից ա: Դարինայի թազա յարն ա,- ժպտում էր Ինան:
-	Օ այո, ես գիտեմ այդ մասին: Ես տեսել եմ Էրիկի նկարները Դարինայի մոտ: Իրոք նա շատ գեղեցկադեմ երիտասարդ է, բայց խելքից դուրս է սիրահարվել մեկին, ում երբեք չես տեսել և ով իր երկրում հայտնի դերասան է,- Աննան այնքան ոգևորված էր խոսում, բոլորը ժպիտով նրան էին նայում:
-	Լավ էլ տեսել ա իրան: Իրար հետ են խմում,- նկատեց Էդգարը՝ մտածկոտ հայացքով:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բռատ… դու որ յոթը հավանում ես, արդեն քո նկատմամբ քննադատական վստահությունը կորում ա… դու ես քեզ սպանում…


Ե՞ս, յոթը հավանե՞լ եմ, սպանե՛ք ինձ կրկին... 



> Համալսարանի լսարաններից մեկում մի քանի ուսանող նստած խոսում էին.
> -	Իսկ որտե՞ղ է Դարինան, չգիտե՞ս Ինա,- հարցրեց աղջիկներից մեկը:
> -	Երևի էլի խմել-լռվել ա:
> -	Մեր Դարինան վերջերս շատ է փոխվել,- մի տղա մտավ խոսակցության մեջ:
> -	Ինքը նորվա՞ ալկաշն ա,- հարցրեց Ինան:
> -	Նա այնքան զգայուն ու ինքնամփոփ է դարձել: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է պատահել: Կարծում եմ, որ լավ կանեք խոսեք հետը, աղջիկներ: Միգուցե նա մեր օգնության կարիքն ունի:
> -	Դե խմելուց ա էլի,- ասաց Աննան,- Ինա, հետը խոսա, ասա գոնե շշով չգա դասի:
> -	Դե լավ, լուրջ մի ընդունեք: Ես գիտեմ Դարինայի վարքագծի պատճառը: Այս ամբողջի պատճառն այդ Էրիկն է:
> -	Էրիկն ո՞վ ա,- հարցրեց Էդգարն Ինային:
> ...


300 դոլարը Բյուրին  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժողովուրդ, մի հատ ընենց տպավորություն ա որ ինչքան պեսիմիստ, դեպրեսիվ էնքան լավ կարծես դրանով փորձում են խելոք երևալ… ոնց որ կյանքի ձեռը կրակն ընգած լինեն… իմ կարդացածների մասին ա խոսքս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժողովուրդ, մի հատ ընենց տպավորություն ա որ ինչքան պեսիմիստ, դեպրեսիվ էնքան լավ կարծես դրանով փորձում են խելոք երևալ… ոնց որ կյանքի ձեռը կրակն ընգած լինեն… իմ կարդացածների մասին ա խոսքս…


բայց յոթերորդը երջանկության մասին ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> բայց յոթերորդը երջանկության մասին ա


Ամենալավատեսականը Հենակետն ա, եթե զուգարանի կարիք ունես, թուղթ անպայման կճարվի :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մրցույթի հաղթողը քվեարկության արդյունքու՞մ է որոշվելու:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մրցույթի հաղթողը քվեարկության արդյունքու՞մ է որոշվելու:


աչքիս դու էլ ես մասնակից, վրեքներս խաբար չկա  :Jpit: 
ես էլ ասում էի՝ էղած-չեղած երեք ակումբցի ա

----------


## Արէա

> …Դիրքերում աննկարագրելի ցուրտ էր: Մորից ստացած քառածալ նամակը ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում բացել, կարդալ: Ատամներով մի կերպ, հոտոտելով, մոր հոտն առնելով, սուրբ նշխարի պես զգույշ ու ծիսական բացեց, հայացքով պարագրկեց տառերը, պատկերացրեց դրվագ առ դրվագ, թե ինչպես է թուղթ վերցրել (Արամիս ձեռագիրը լավն է), նստել ու ծնկներին դողդողալով, մի կողմից կուլ տալով արցունքը, մյուս կողմից թղթի վրայից մաքրել ծորացած արցունքամեռոնը, գրել է, չէ տառ տառ ասեղնագործել, հուլունքաշարել: Մոր նամակն ախր սովորական նամակ չէ, աշխարհի մայրական բոլոր նամակները…
> 
> Այդ նախադասությունը ծանր էր գրվել. զգաց ձեռագրից: Մատնվող ձեռագիր էր: Ծանր գրվածը ծանր էլ կարդացվեց: Ծանր էլ հասկացվեց: Չհասկացվեց: Դառն օղու պես չոր-չոր խրվեց կոկորդում, վառեց ներսն ու քայքայեց ամբողջությամբ: Արցունք չեղավ: Չեղավ կամ չդարձավ: Ցուրտ էր: Լիներ էլ`չէր երևալու, արցունքառում լաց չէր: Սովորական լաց չէր: Այդ լացը երբեք չէր լացվել: Ամեն լաց տարբեր է. առանց արցունքի լացն ամենաեղերականն է: 
> 
> Մայրն իր փոխարեն լացել էր: 
> Ընկերները համերաշխ լռությամբ լացի դեմն առան ու մտքներում ամեն մեկն իր լացը լացեց:


"Առաքյալները" չհավանողներ, մենակ թե չասեք, որ էս հատվածը կարդացել ու չեք հավանել:

Հեղինակ  :Love:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> աչքիս դու էլ ես մասնակից, վրեքներս խաբար չկա 
> ես էլ ասում էի՝ էղած-չեղած երեք ակումբցի ա


Հա էն երջանկությունը ես եմ գրել  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ , որ շուտ իմանայի կմասնակցեի :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Դու հեղինակներին չգիտե՞ս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> …Դիրքերում աննկարագրելի ցուրտ էր: Մորից ստացած քառածալ նամակը ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում բացել, կարդալ: Ատամներով մի կերպ, հոտոտելով, մոր հոտն առնելով, *սուրբ նշխարի պես զգույշ* ու ծիսական բացեց, հայացքով *պարագրկեց* տառերը, պատկերացրեց դրվագ առ դրվագ, թե ինչպես է թուղթ վերցրել (Արամիս ձեռագիրը լավն է), նստել ու ծնկներին դողդողալով, մի կողմից կուլ տալով արցունքը, մյուս կողմից թղթի վրայից մաքրել ծորացած *արցունքամեռոնը*, գրել է, չէ տառ տառ ասեղնագործել, հուլունքաշարել: Մոր նամակն ախր սովորական նամակ չէ, *աշխարհի մայրական բոլոր նամակները…*
> 
> Այդ նախադասությունը ծանր էր գրվել. զգաց ձեռագրից: Մատնվող ձեռագիր էր: Ծանր գրվածը ծանր էլ կարդացվեց: Ծանր էլ հասկացվեց: Չհասկացվեց: Դառն օղու պես չոր-չոր խրվեց կոկորդում, վառեց ներսն ու քայքայեց ամբողջությամբ: Արցունք չեղավ: Չեղավ կամ չդարձավ: Ցուրտ էր: Լիներ էլ`չէր երևալու, *արցունքառում* լաց չէր: Սովորական լաց չէր: Այդ լացը երբեք չէր լացվել: Ամեն լաց տարբեր է. *առանց արցունքի լացն ամենաեղերականն է*: 
> 
> Մայրն իր փոխարեն լացել էր: 
> Ընկերները համերաշխ լռությամբ լացի դեմն առան ու մտքներում ամեն մեկն իր լացը լացեց:


Նախ, ես մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել  :Jpit:  Երկրորդ, տես բոլդացված հատվածները  :Wink:

----------

impression (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Շինարար (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Նախ, ես մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել  Երկրորդ, տես բոլդացված հատվածները


Ցանկացած ստեղծագործություն տուր՝ տենց բոլդացնեմ: Եթե կարդում ես նախապես բոլդացնելու մտադրությամբ, բոլդացնելու բան միշտ էլ կլինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա էն երջանկությունը ես եմ գրել 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ , որ շուտ իմանայի կմասնակցեի
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դու հեղինակներին չգիտե՞ս…


ոմանց կռահում եմ (հին հավաքածուական կամ ակումբական), բայց մարդու չեմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> Նախ, ես մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել


Անպայման մինչև վերջ կարդա: Չես էլ պատկերացնի թե վերջը ինչ լավն է: Բայց առանց բոլդացնելու մտադրության կարդա էլի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ցանկացած ստեղծագործություն տուր՝ տենց բոլդացնեմ: Եթե կարդում ես նախապես բոլդացնելու մտադրությամբ, բոլդացնելու բան միշտ էլ կլինի:


Քուանշ, Արեա ջան :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցանկացած ստեղծագործություն տուր՝ տենց բոլդացնեմ: Եթե կարդում ես նախապես բոլդացնելու մտադրությամբ, բոլդացնելու բան միշտ էլ կլինի:


Գետնահարկում չկա  :Love: 
Իսկ Դարինայի պատմությունը կարելի ա ծերից ծեր բոլդով գրել  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բայց յոթերորդը երջանկության մասին ա


7-ը ամենաքիչն եք հավանել, բայց ամենաշատը դրա մասին եք գրում…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անպայման մինչև վերջ կարդա: Չես էլ պատկերացնի թե վերջը ինչ լավն է: Բայց առանց բոլդացնելու մտադրության կարդա էլի:


Երբ տեքստը ծանրացած ա ավելորդ բառերով, հնարավոր չի առանց բոլդացնելու կարդալ: Բացի դրանից, պատմվածքն արդեն մի շատ կարևոր պահանջ խախտել ա. 7500 նիշի մեջ չի տեղավորվել (ի դեպ, հաշվել եմ): Ամեն դեպքում, խոստանում եմ, որ էս քանի օրը կկարդամ, բայց ահավոր անողոք եմ լինելու քննադատելիս: Դարինայի նման չեմ խնայելու հեղինակի քնքուշ հոգին  :Jpit:

----------

impression (26.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ո՞վ ա ասում չի կարելի: Ո՞վ ա որոշել, թե գրողն ինչի համար ա 
> Բա էն Դարինայի ու Էրիկի պատմության մեջ ոտքից գլուխ սիրուն նախադասություններ էին: Ինչու՞ հաճույք չստացար


Ես եմ ասում որ չի կարելի:
Նախ չէի ասի, որ այնտեղ միայն սիրուն նախադասություններ էին, բացի այդ միայն սիրուն նախադասություններ գրելով հնարավոր չէ լավ ստեղծագործություն կերտել ու ընթերցողին դրանով հաճույք պատճառել: Մեկ ուրիշ դեպքում գուցե մանրամասնեմ: Սակայն մյուս կողմից  լավ է, որ իմ գրառման հետևանքով դու բարձր տրամադրություն ես ձեռք բերել: Անկեղծ :  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 7-ը ամենաքիչն եք հավանել, բայց ամենաշատը դրա մասին եք գրում…


Ո՞վ ա ասում: Էդ իմ սիրած գործն ա  :Love:  երազիս մեջ բոյ-բուսաթով վիկինգ Էրիկին եմ տեսել  :Love: 




> Ես եմ ասում որ չի կարելի:
> Նախ չէի ասի, որ այնտեղ միայն սիրուն նախադասություններ էին, բացի այդ միայն սիրուն նախադասություններ գրելով հնարավոր չէ լավ ստեղծագործություն կերտել ու ընթերցողին դրանով հաճույք պատճառել: Մեկ ուրիշ դեպքում գուցե մանրամասնեմ: Սակայն մյուս կողմից  լավ է, որ իմ գրառման հետևանքով դու բարձր տրամադրություն ես ձեռք բերել: Անկեղծ :


Դե լավ, որ դու ես ասում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ տենց չի  :Tongue:

----------

Malxas (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Քուանշ, Արեա ջան





> Գետնահարկում չկա


Բոլդացնել ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ քննադատել, գուցե բոլդացնելու բառեր չգտնեմ, բայց մտքեր, արտահայտություններ, պատկերներ, գաղափարներ հո կգտնեմ, թեկուզ հենց գետնահարկում, ուզեմ չե՞մ կարողանա քննադատել, իհարկե կկարողանամ:
Բյուր ջան, տես հատված եմ տեղադրել, դու չես ասում էս միտքը լավը չի, հետաքրքիր չի, շաբլոն ա, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ: Դու մի երկու բառ ես գտել, ասում ես արհեստական բառեր են, արի էդ մի երկու բառը փոխարինենք, մի փոքր խնբագրենք, հրաշալի գործ կդառնա չէ՞: Էստեղ Մաթևոսյաններ, Սարոյաններ ու Հեմինգուեյներ չեն հավաքված, կամ գուցե առայժմ Մաթևոսյաններ, Սարոյաններ ու Հեմինգուեյներ չեն, բայց եթե մի երկու բառ փոխելով կարելի ա ստեղծագործությունը փրկել ուրեմն դա վատ ստեղծագործություն չի չէ՞, ուղղակի հեղինակը չի մտածել թե էդ բառերն ավելորդ են, էդ մի երկու բառի համար ասենք պատմվածքը վա՞տն է: Ախր վատը չի է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլդացնել ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ քննադատել, գուցե բոլդացնելու բառեր չգտնեմ, բայց մտքեր, արտահայտություններ, պատկերներ, գաղափարներ հո կգտնեմ, թեկուզ հենց գետնահարկում, ուզեմ չե՞մ կարողանա քննադատել, իհարկե կկարողանամ:
> Բյուր ջան, տես հատված եմ տեղադրել, դու չես ասում էս միտքը լավը չի, հետաքրքիր չի, շաբլոն ա, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ: Դու մի երկու բառ ես գտել, ասում ես արհեստական բառեր են, արի էդ մի երկու բառը փոխարինենք, մի փոքր խնբագրենք, հրաշալի գործ կդառնա չէ՞: Էստեղ Մաթևոսյաններ, Սարոյաններ ու Հեմինգուեյներ չեն հավաքված, կամ գուցե առայժմ Մաթևոսյաններ, Սարոյաններ ու Հեմինգուեյներ չեն, բայց եթե մի երկու բառ փոխելով կարելի ա ստեղծագործությունը փրկել ուրեմն դա վատ ստեղծագործություն չի չէ՞, ուղղակի հեղինակը չի մտածել թե էդ բառերն ավելորդ են, էդ մի երկու բառի համար ասենք պատմվածքը վա՞տն է: Ախր վատը չի է:


Էդ մի երկու ավելորդ բառն էր պատճառը, որ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ  :Wink:  Ի դեպ, ցանկացած ստեղածգործություն, որը «վառել» կատեգորիային չի պատկանում, կարելի ա փրկել: Ուզու՞մ ես նույն կերպ խմբագրելով, բառեր փոխելով Դարինայի պատմություն փրկեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ո՞վ ա ասում: Էդ իմ սիրած գործն ա  երազիս մեջ բոյ-բուսաթով վիկինգ Էրիկին եմ տեսել 
> 
> 
> 
> Դե լավ, որ դու ես ասում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ տենց չի


Շատ ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Բացի դրանից, պատմվածքն արդեն մի շատ կարևոր պահանջ խախտել ա. 7500 նիշի մեջ չի տեղավորվել (ի դեպ, հաշվել եմ):


Առաջի մի 3000 նիշը հանի, իբր չկան: "Դիրքերում աննկարագրելի ցուրտ էր" ստեղից կարդա, մեծ բան կորցրած չես լինի, բայց գոնե առաջի տպավորությունդ վատը չի լինի: Հետո ինքը կստիպի սիրել իրեն:

----------


## Արէա

> Ուզու՞մ ես նույն կերպ խմբագրելով, բառեր փոխելով Դարինայի պատմություն փրկեմ:


Չէ, չես կարողանա: Հիմա անբնական սերիալային պատմություն է, էն ժամանակ բնական սերիալային պատմություն կլինի, վերջ:
 Առաքյալները Դարինայի հետ համեմատելու չի հաստատ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջի մի 3000 նիշը հանի, իբր չկան: "Դիրքերում աննկարագրելի ցուրտ էր" ստեղից կարդա, մեծ բան կորցրած չես լինի, բայց գոնե առաջի տպավորությունդ վատը չի լինի: Հետո ինքը կստիպի սիրել իրեն:


Դու ես ասեցիր  :Shok:  մի ստեղծագործություն, որի առաջին մեկ քառորդը հենց էնպես պետք ա հանել, գցել, իսկ մնացած երեք քառորդում էլ լիքը ավելորդ բառեր կան, ո՞նց կարա լավը լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, չես կարողանա: Հիմա անբնական սերիալային պատմություն է, էն ժամանակ բնական սերիալային պատմություն կլինի, վերջ:
>  Առաքյալները Դարինայի հետ համեմատելու չի հաստատ:


գրազ գալի՞ս ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> գրազ գալի՞ս ես


Հա գալիս եմ, էն պայմանով որ իմաստը չես փոխելու, մենակ արհեստական ու վերամբարձ բառերը փոխարինելու ես իրենց հոմանիշներով, կամ հանելու ես: Համաձայն ե՞ս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա գալիս եմ, էն պայմանով որ իմաստը չես փոխելու, մենակ արհեստական ու վերամբարձ բառերը փոխարինելու ես իրենց հոմանիշներով, կամ հանելու ես: Համաձայն ե՞ս:


հըմ, ես ուզում էի՝ իմաստն էլ մի քիչ փոխել: բայց լավ, որ ասում ես՝ բառերն իրանց հոմանիշներով, թող տենց լինի:

----------


## Արէա

> Դու ես ասեցիր  մի ստեղծագործություն, որի առաջին մեկ քառորդը հենց էնպես պետք ա հանել, գցել, իսկ մնացած երեք քառորդում էլ լիքը ավելորդ բառեր կան, ո՞նց կարա լավը լինի:


Էս առումով ճիշտ ես ասում, հեղինակին առաջին հարցս հենց սրա մասին է լինելու: Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ սկզբի հատվածը վերջի հետ, ես չհասկացա:
Կարծիքս պատմվածի մասին. սկիզբը ահավոր վատ, վերջը՝ մի ուրիշ կարգի լավ:
Ես էսպիսի հակասական գործ կարդացած չկամ, մինչև հիմա ինձ թվում ա ինչ-որ թյուրիմացություն ա եղել, որովհետև երկրորդ մասը առաջինի հետ հեչ համեմատելու չի:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս առումով ճիշտ ես ասում, հեղինակին առաջին հարցս հենց սրա մասին է լինելու: Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ սկզբի հատվածը վերջի հետ, ես չհասկացա:
> Կարծիքս պատմվածի մասին. սկիզբը ահավոր վատ, վերջը՝ մի ուրիշ կարգի լավ:
> Ես էսպիսի հակասական գործ կարդացած չկամ, մինչև հիմա ինձ թվում ա ինչ-որ թյուրիմացություն ա եղել, որովհետև երկրորդ մասը առաջինի հետ հեչ համեմատելու չի:


լավ, դասերս վերջացնեմ, կարդամ: բայց որ դուրս չի էկել է  :Angry2:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> հըմ, ես ուզում էի՝ իմաստն էլ մի քիչ փոխել: բայց լավ, որ ասում ես՝ բառերն իրանց հոմանիշներով, թող տենց լինի:


Լավ, բայց ի՞նչ պիտի անես: Էլի մի դեռահաս մի ճանաչված մարդու է սիրահարվելու, էլի էդ ճանաչված մարդը չգիտես ինչ դրդապատճառներով վեր ա կենալու գա աշխարհի ծայրը մի ինչ-որ աղջկա համար, որի նման հազարները կան ամբողջ աշխարհում, էլի աղջիկը մի պահի մտածելու ա որ էդ տղան իրականում խղճահարությունից է իր հետ, աելու է տղային, նա էլ էշ-էշ ոնց եկել էր տենց վեր ա կենալու հետ գնա: Հիմա դու ինչ բառերով ուզում ես պատմի, ինչ լեզվով ուզում ես պատմի, ինչ ոճով ուզում ես պատմի, պատմությունը սա է: Հասկանում ես չէ՞ ինչ եմ ասում: 

Իսկ "Առաքյալները", էլի ինչ լեզվով ինչ բառերով էլ պատմես, պատմությունը լավն ա Բյուր: Հասկանո՞ւմ ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, բայց ի՞նչ պիտի անես: Էլի մի դեռահաս մի ճանաչված մարդու է սիրահարվելու, էլի էդ ճանաչված մարդը չգիտես ինչ դրդապատճառներով վեր ա կենալու գա աշխարհի ծայրը մի ինչ-որ աղջկա համար, որի նման հազարները կան ամբողջ աշխարհում, էլի աղջիկը մի պահի մտածելու ա որ էդ տղան իրականում խղճահարությունից է իր հետ, աելու է տղային, նա էլ էշ-էշ ոնց եկել էր տենց վեր ա կենալու հետ գնա: Հիմա դու ինչ բառերով ուզում ես պատմի, ինչ լեզվով ուզում ես պատմի, ինչ ոճով ուզում ես պատմի, պատմությունը սա է: Հասկանում ես չէ՞ ինչ եմ ասում: 
> 
> Իսկ "Առաքյալները", էլի ինչ լեզվով ինչ բառերով էլ պատմես, պատմությունը լավն ա Բյուր: Հասկանո՞ւմ ես:


Լավ Արէա տղա: ես քեզ ցույց կտամ, թե էդ նույն պատմությունը ոնց կարա ուրիշ ձև հնչի: հեսա էս բաժնում առանձին թեմա եմ բացելու  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Լավ Արէա տղա: ես քեզ ցույց կտամ, թե էդ նույն պատմությունը ոնց կարա ուրիշ ձև հնչի: հեսա էս բաժնում առանձին թեմա եմ բացելու


 :Jpit:  Անհամբեր սպասում եմ: Ու խոսք եմ տալիս, որ բոլդացնող տրամադրությամբ չեմ կարդա գրածդ:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Լավ Արէա տղա: ես քեզ ցույց կտամ, թե էդ նույն պատմությունը ոնց կարա ուրիշ ձև հնչի: հեսա էս բաժնում առանձին թեմա եմ բացելու



Շվեդացուն սարքի հայ վոկալիստ, ավելի խելքին մոտ բան կլինի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, էսքան գրել եմ, կարա՞ք գոնե մի $75 տաք…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), impression (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ: Ու խոսք եմ տալիս, որ բոլդացնող տրամադրությամբ չեմ կարդա *գրածդ*:


Խմբագրածս  :Angry2: 




> Շվեդացուն սարքի հայ վոկալիստ, ավելի խելքին մոտ բան կլինի:


Չէ, կարամ շվեդ էլ թողնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> ժող, էսքան գրել եմ, կարա՞ք գոնե մի $75 տաք…


$5 Կտամ, ոչ ավել:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

Բարև Ձեզ ակումբցիներ: Արդեն քանի օր է հետևում եմ գրառումներին այս թեմայում: Չափազանց հետաքրքիր է փորձել չանաչելը քո սերնդակիցներին, սակայն չափազանց հիասթափեցնող է գրականությանը առնչվող թեմայում լսել ժարգոնային բառեր և այլն: Մեր սերնդում բացակայում է ինտելեկտը ու ցավալի է, որ էս ճաշակն է տիրում երիտասարդների մոտ(իհարկե խոսքս ոչ բոլորին է այստեղ վերաբերում, կան նաև կիրթ ու ամենակարևորը բարեկիրթ մարդիկ), իսկ ահա նրանք, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ կհասկանան, որ իրենք նշվածս որակներով են օժտված, իհարկե կփորձեն հակամարտության դուրս գալ:Պատրաստ եմ: Լռել չկարողացա, ինչ որ մեկը պետք է մարդուն ծանոթացնի ինքն իր հետ

----------

Malxas (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ ա ասում: Էդ իմ սիրած գործն ա  երազիս մեջ բոյ-բուսաթով վիկինգ Էրիկին եմ տեսել 
> 
> 
> 
> Դե լավ, որ դու ես ասում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ տենց չի


Ես էլ ձեր սաղի սիրած Ղազարյանին եմ տենում ոռը բաց տուալտին նստած պոեզիա ա կարդում ու Գագոյին եմ տենում գւտկատեղից ներքև տգլոր հետևիցս ա վազում…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ, կարամ շվեդ էլ թողնեմ


Կարաս չէ, պիտի՛ թողնես: Պայմանը չես մոռացել, չէ՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև Ձեզ ակումբցիներ: Արդեն քանի օր է հետևում եմ գրառումներին այս թեմայում: Չափազանց հետաքրքիր է փորձել չանաչելը քո սերնդակիցներին, սակայն չափազանց հիասթափեցնող է գրականությանը առնչվող թեմայում լսել ժարգոնային բառեր և այլն: Մեր սերնդում բացակայում է ինտելեկտը ու ցավալի է, որ էս ճաշակն է տիրում երիտասարդների մոտ(իհարկե խոսքս ոչ բոլորին է այստեղ վերաբերում, կան նաև կիրթ ու ամենակարևորը բարեկիրթ մարդիկ), իսկ ահա նրանք, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ կհասկանան, որ իրենք նշվածս որակներով են օժտված, իհարկե կփորձեն հակամարտության դուրս գալ:Պատրաստ եմ: Լռել չկարողացա, ինչ որ մեկը պետք է մարդուն ծանոթացնի ինքն իր հետ


Բարի գալուստ ակումբ
շնորհակալ եմ ինքս ինձ հետ ծանոթացնելու սրբազան պարտքը ձեզ վրա վերցնելու համար: Փաստորեն, պարզվեց ինտելեկտ էլ չունենք: Իսկ թե ոնց ենք կարողանում գրել-կարդալ, Աստված գիտի:

----------

impression (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ժող, էսքան գրել եմ, կարա՞ք գոնե մի $75 տաք…


Մի անգամ որ Լոս իջնեմ, գնանք , Cat and Fiddle, գարեջուրը իմ վրա: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Mephistopheles (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարաս չէ, պիտի՛ թողնես: Պայմանը չես մոռացել, չէ՞:


չէ, չեմ մոռացել: ասում եմ՝ հոմանիշներ  :Jpit:  դու հեսա հոմանիշներ կտեսնես  :Jpit:  մենակ սպասի դասերս անեմ, շվեդերենս... ըըըըը, ֆիններենս մնաց  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարև Ձեզ ակումբցիներ: Արդեն քանի օր է հետևում եմ գրառումներին այս թեմայում: Չափազանց հետաքրքիր է փորձել չանաչելը քո սերնդակիցներին, սակայն չափազանց հիասթափեցնող է գրականությանը առնչվող թեմայում լսել ժարգոնային բառեր և այլն: Մեր սերնդում բացակայում է ինտելեկտը ու ցավալի է, որ էս ճաշակն է տիրում երիտասարդների մոտ(իհարկե խոսքս ոչ բոլորին է այստեղ վերաբերում, կան նաև կիրթ ու ամենակարևորը բարեկիրթ մարդիկ), իսկ ահա նրանք, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ կհասկանան, որ իրենք նշվածս որակներով են օժտված, իհարկե կփորձեն հակամարտության դուրս գալ:Պատրաստ եմ: Լռել չկարողացա, ինչ որ մեկը պետք է մարդուն ծանոթացնի ինքն իր հետ


Հարգելի Վեդռ ջան, ինչ ձևի "ստեղծագործություններ" որ ներկայացրել են տենց էլ քննարկում ենք… ինչ ա եղե՞լ որ… սերունդը ադեկվատ արձագանքում ա…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), impression (26.11.2012), ivy (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Մի անգամ որ Լոս իջնեմ, գնանք , Cat and Fiddle, գարեջուրը իմ վրա:


Հեթանոս ջան, մի Մեֆի պատկերը թաքուն կքաշես, գցես էս կողմ էլի:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Moonwalker (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի անգամ որ Լոս իջնեմ, գնանք , Cat and Fiddle, գարեջուրը իմ վրա:


էդ պիվեն իմ վրա ա Դավ…

----------

Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

շնորհակալ եմ, խնդրեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> $5 Կտամ, ոչ ավել:


Ապեր $5 պահի կտաս "Խելառ"-ի գրողին որ էքան չարչարվել ա… ես $75-ից պակաս չեմ վեկալի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր $5 պահի կտաս "Խելառ"-ի գրողին որ էքան չարչարվել ա… ես $75-ից պակաս չեմ վեկալի…


Ասա՝ հինգը իրան պահի էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասա՝ հինգը իրան պահի էլի


էդ հինգը հլա պտի վաստակի… բախտը բերել ա պատմավեպ չեմ սիրում…

----------


## Malxas

> Ապեր $5 պահի կտաս "Խելառ"-ի գրողին որ էքան չարչարվել ա… ես $75-ից պակաս չեմ վեկալի…


Ապեր, Ամերիկայում ես ապրում, բայց բիզնեսից գաղափար չունես: Ակումբում քանի՞ մարդ կա գրանցված, հը՞: Ամեն մեկը որ 5 դոլար տա լուրջ գումար է անում: Ուրիշ հարց, եթե երջանիկ լինելու համար քեզ 75 է պետք:
Իսկ «Խելառ» - ի գրողին ես մի խորհուրդ եմ տվել, որը 5 չէ, 5 միլիոն արժի, պա՞րզ է:

----------


## Malxas

> Ասա՝ հինգը իրան պահի էլի



«Խենթ»  - ը ես չեմ գրել: Ազնիվ խոսք:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր, Ամերիկայում ես ապրում, բայց բիզնեսից գաղափար չունես: Ակումբում քանի՞ մարդ կա գրանցված, հը՞: Ամեն մեկը որ 5 դոլար տա լուրջ գումար է անում: Ուրիշ հարց, եթե երջանիկ լինելու համար քեզ 75 է պետք:
> Իսկ «Խելառ» - ի գրողին ես մի խորհուրդ եմ տվել, որը 5 չէ, 5 միլիոն արժի, պա՞րզ է:


ուղարկելուց առաջ էդ խորհրդին դիմեիր  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վեդըռը ճիշտ ա ասում… հլը մի հատ սաղտ ձեզ հաքեք… թարգեք ձեր ռազգիլդյայությունը, արա՛ … էսի ձեր համար լիծեռատուռնի կոնկուրս ա՞ թե տեցի կռուգ ա ընգած ռազբիրատ եք… թարգեք ռազբոռկեքը… թե չէ հեսա եղանակը կփոխվի, մառախուղ-տուման կիջսնենք վրեքներդ չեք ջոգի ուր եք…

էս ի՞նչ սերունդ ա զարգանում, արա՛… ոչ խոսալու ձև գիդեն ոչ էլ լեզուն գիդեն… պօշլյակներ… 

էս ի՞նչ մունդառութուն ա…

----------

impression (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> էդ հինգը հլա պտի վաստակի… բախտը բերել ա պատմավեպ չեմ սիրում…



Դու արդեն 5 վաստակել ես առանց պատմավեպ գրելու կամ նույնիսկ սիրելու: «Խենթ» - ն էլ ես չեմ գրել, շատ մտածմունքի մեջ մի ընկի, թե ոնց խայթես:

----------


## Malxas

> ուղարկելուց առաջ էդ խորհրդին դիմեիր



Էն անեկդոտը գիտե՞ս, որ ասում է՝ «Հեսա համոզելու է, հա»  :LOL: 
Իրոք ես չեմ գրել, եթե չես հավատում, արի գրազ գանք  :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մանր-մունր արդեն շատ եմ գրել, բայց մի հատ էլ ի մի բերեմ.

*Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմություն*
Հեղինակը երևի փորձել էր խրատական պատմվածք ստեղծել՝ հիմք վերցնելով մարդկանց կեղծ արժեքները: Փորձը կար, պատմվածքը՝ չէ: Արհեստական էր, չուտվող: Բայց հեղինակի բախտը բերել է, որ առաջինն իր տարբերակն դրված. բոլորը կարդացած կլինեն: Սակայն դրանց հաջորդող պատմվածքենրի բախտն արդեն չի բերել, որովհետև մրցույթից ստացած առաջին տպավորությունն արդեն իսկ դրական չէր, ինչը հավանաբար դիրքորոշում ստեղծեց՝ մյուս տարբերակներն ընթերցելիս:
Չեմ քվեարկել էս տարբերակի օգտին:

*Անվերնագիր 1*
Տանջվեցի էս տարբերակի ձեռքը ու արդեն սկսեցի մտածել՝ էն լոլիկները ոնց որ թե էնքան էլ վատը չէին... Մարդիկ, խղճացեք ձեր ընթերցողներին. գոնե անհասկանալի ու անիմաստ կետադրական նշաններ մի օգտագործեք: Բայց անգամ եթե դա էլ մի կողմ դնենք, միևնույն է նյութը բանի պետք չէր: Էս ձեր ներքին խմորումները հենց ներքին խմորումներ են, որոնց իրար կպցնելու արդյունքը ամենևին էլ պատմվածքը չի: Հասկանում եմ, որ սա հենց պատմվածքի մրցույթ չէր, այլ ընդհանուր արձակ ստեղծագործությունների, բայց էս մեկն անգամ էդ ընդհանուր կատեգորիայի տակ չի մտնում:
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Անվերնագիր 2*
Ջերմություն կար շարադրանքի մեջ ու լիքը սեր: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան գեղարվեստական արժեք ունի էս գրվածքը, բայց էս մրցույթում քվեարկելիս ես առաջնորդվել եմ էմոցիաներով, ինչ անենք, թե մի հզոր գործ չէր: 
Երանի էն մարդուն, ով իր մի կտոր հողն էսքան սիրել գիտի: Ուզեցի գրկել հեղինակին: Հա, ես սենտիմենտալ սփույռքահայ եմ...  :Cray: 
Քվեարկել եմ:

*Թափառող հոգիներ*
«Անհանգիստ հոգուս ճիչը...» 
Հա, լրիվ հոգու ճիչ վիճակներ էին: Սկիզբը դեռ մի կերպ առաջ էր գնում, ինձ թվաց՝ մարդն իր իրական կյանքն է փորձել ներկայացնել: Բայց արդեն վերջերում հասկացա, որ սա իրականության հետ կապ չուներ: Այսինքն՝ հեղինակի համար գուցե և ուներ, բայց իր ներկայացրածը ստացվել էր կեղծ գույներով, անհասկանալի մի հորինվածք, որի իմաստը երևի միայն հեղինակին է հայտնի: 
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Հենակետում*
Իմ ամենաշատ հավանած տարբերակներից մեկը: Հավես էր գրված: Ուրիշներին կարող է և էդ զուգարանի թուղթն ու դրա հետ կապված թեման նյարդայնացրել է, բայց ինձ շատ էլ հետաքրքիր էր: Ընտիր կարդացվեց: Ընդհանրապես, բանակային թեմաներով գործեր շատ եմ սիրում, սա էլ բացառություն չդարձավ: 
Քվեարկել եմ:

*Լռությունն ինքն էր*
Սա էլ երևի իր հավանողները կունենա, բայց ինչպես ասում են՝ ինձ վրա հույս չդնեք: Ոչ Տիգրանը հետաքրքրեց, ոչ լռության մասին փիլիսոփայությունը: Իսկ շարադրանքն էլ ահագին ձանձրալի էր: Մեկ էլ ինչ կլինի, վերցրեք էս մի զույգ կարգին չակերտը «», ու որ պակասություն անի, ձայն հանեք:
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
Ախ, ախ, ախ... Հեղինակը տեսնես իսկականից մտածում էր, որ էս պատմվածքով կարող է հաղթե՞լ: Գուցե իր սրտի եղածն էր գրել կամ իր վարդագույն երազանքները, բայց ախր սա մրցույթին ներկայացնելու ստեղծագործություն չի: Սենց բաները գրում են դպրոցական տարիքում՝ սիրահարված ժամանակ, ու նվիրում, ասենք, զուգահեռ դասարանի Զառային կամ Լուսոյին՝ նայած, թե որն է էդ պահին սրտի տիրուհին: Լավ, առաջին կուրսում էլ կարելի է գրել  :Smile: 
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Թռչել, թե սողալ*
Երևի հեղինակը փորձել է ազդեցիկ ու սրտաճմլիկ պատմություն ներկայացնել: Բայց իմ սիրտը հեչ չճմլվեց, դրա փոխարեն ընդամենը նեղվեց: Իմ կարծիքով, հեչ լավ չէր ստացվել... Մարդիկ, ընդամենը կարելի է մի հատ շուրջը նայել ու գրել էն, ինչ տեսնում եք. հետաքրքիր պատմություններն ամենուր են: Բնական ու իրական: Ինչի՞ եք էսպիսի կեղծ բաներ ստեղծում ախր  :Sad: 
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը*
Ինձ դուր եկավ, հոգի կար մեջը: Եթե արհեստական խոսակցությունները հանենք (որը միայն էս մի պատմվածքի թերությունը չէր, այլ համարյա բոլորի), ապա ահագին հետաքրքիր էր: «Տերը սցենար է գրում աշխարհի վերջի մասին և այն էլ Լոռու բառբառով»:  Էս նախադասությունը շատ լավն էր: Ընդհանուր, ստեղծած պատկերներն էլ լավն էին ու սիրուն, թեև դժվար է ասել, թե այնուամենայնիվ ինչի մասին էր էս գործը: Ես ընկալեցի՝ ուղղակի որպես մի մտապատկեր, հոսող կյանքի մի ակնթարթ ու հավանեցի: 
Քվեարկել եմ:

*Անվերնագիր 3*
Տխուր էր շատ: Ու ինձ էնքան իրական թվաց՝ ցավացնելու աստիճան: Չգիտեմ՝ ապրված վիճակի մասին էր գրված, թե հորինված էր ամբողջը, բայց ինձ վրա շատ ազդեց: Հուզիչ էր:
Մի զույգ չակերտ էլ «» էս պատմվածքի հեղինակին եմ նվիրում:
Քվեարկել եմ:

*Գագոյի երազանքը*
Ախ դու չարաճճի հեղինակ:  :Acute:  Հիմա ասում եք՝ էս ղրժժ չէր, հա՞ ակումբային «քյառթ vs. հոմիկ» թեմաների վրա: Էհ, ավելի վատ, ուրեմն ի՞նչ էր:  :Jpit:  Էդ կոնտեքստում գոնե դեռ ուտվող է, դրանից դուրս՝ չգիտեմ ինչի մասին էր: Բայց դե որ համով էր շարադրված, հեշտ, բնական ու արագ ընթեռնելի, էդ արդեն իսկ առավելություն է էս մրցույթում:
Քվեարկել եմ:

*Գետնահարկը*
Սկիզբը աչքս ծակես, ասեցի՝ օհօ: Բայց հետո լրիվ անհամացավ: Ինչի՞ համար էր էս պատմվածքը: Ովքե՞ր էին էդ մարդիկ, ի՞նչ էր կատարվում, ինչի՞ էր կատարվում: Ի՞նչ կերպար կար, որին պիտի հավատայի, հետևեի կամ ապրումակցեի: Ոչ գեղարվեստական արժեք կար, ոչ իմաստ, ոչ կերպար, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ մի էմոցիա առաջացրեց: Միակ բանը որ կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, լավ էր շարադրված: Բայց ի՞նչ էր շարադրված... Չգիտեմ:
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Ատունեի կործանումը*
Ատունեն չգիտեմ, բայց ես մինչև կարդացի, ինքս էի մոտ կործանմանը: Էս աստվածային ու ծառային թեմաներն էլ արդեն հոգնեցրին... Անհետաքրքիր էր: Բայց Ատունե անունը հավանեցի, ինչ-որ սիրուն բան կա մեջը  :Smile: 
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները*
Իմ ամենահավանած տարբերակը: Ճիշտ է, մեջը մի քանի հորինված, արհեստական բառեր կային, բայց ամբողջը էնքան լավն էր, որ դրա վրա աչք եմ փակում: Շատ օրիգինալ պատմվածք էր: Ասում եք, որ սկիզբը շարունակության հետ կապ չուներ, իսկ ես լավ տեսնում եմ կապը. թե փոքր Արամը, թե արդեն զինվոր Արամը նույն դերն էին տանում «սահմանների» վրա: Նկարագրութունները վերջն էին: Թե հարևանների հարաբերությունների, թե երկրորդ մասում՝ զինվորի ու ծերունու: Ախ, նենց եմ ուզում էս տարբերակը հաղթի:
Քվեարկել եմ իհարկե:

*Ցրված սկավառակ*
Այլաբանությունների ու սիմվոլիզմի սիրահար չեմ: Չհավանեցի պատմվածքը: Ինչ-որ չափով հասկացա՝ ինչ էր ուզում ասել հեղինակը, բայց գրելու ձևը էնքան իմը չէր, որ հենց առաջին նախադասութոյւնից չսիրեցի էս գործը:
Չեմ քվեարկել:

*Խե՛նթ*
Մի քիչ ջանջալ էր գրված, ծամծմած, տեղ-տեղ՝ ձանձրալի: Բայց զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը գրող է, հնարավոր է՝ ավագ սերնդի գրող, որը մի քիչ հեռու է ժամանակակից գրականությունից: Սա հանգիստ կարող էր ինչ-որ լեգենդների հին ժողովածուի տեքստ լինել, այսինքն՝ միանգամայն տպելու ենթակա նյութ է ու արժեք ունի: 
Քվեարկել եմ:

*Իմ հաղթանակների օրը*
«Սրտիկս».... Կենցաղային-սիրային պատմվածք՝ լիքը անուններով ու խուճուճ երկխոսություններով: Ես հենց սկզբից չէի հավանել պատմվածքը ու արդեն շատ խորանալու հավես չունեի. էնպես որ, ոչ «հայր մերը» հասկացա, ոչ Գոհարի կերպարը, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես պատմվածքի իմաստը:
Ու չքվեարկեցի:

Իմ ֆավորիտներն են «Հենակետումը» ու «Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները», բայց արդեն քիչ-քիչ հաշտվում եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ էն անկապ ուժասծիկը պիտի հաղթի...

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Malxas (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, Ամերիկայում ես ապրում, բայց բիզնեսից գաղափար չունես: Ակումբում քանի՞ մարդ կա գրանցված, հը՞: Ամեն մեկը որ 5 դոլար տա լուրջ գումար է անում: Ուրիշ հարց, եթե երջանիկ լինելու համար քեզ 75 է պետք:
> Իսկ «Խելառ» - ի գրողին ես մի խորհուրդ եմ տվել, որը 5 չէ, 5 միլիոն արժի, պա՞րզ է:


Ապեր երևի էդ հինգմիլիոնանոց խոհուրդդ երկուսուկեսով ես տվել չէ՞… թե՞ փեյմենթի ես կապել տոկոս ես չարջ անում

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բարև Ձեզ ակումբցիներ: Արդեն քանի օր է հետևում եմ գրառումներին այս թեմայում: Չափազանց հետաքրքիր է փորձել չանաչելը քո սերնդակիցներին, սակայն չափազանց հիասթափեցնող է գրականությանը առնչվող թեմայում լսել ժարգոնային բառեր և այլն: Մեր սերնդում բացակայում է ինտելեկտը ու ցավալի է, որ էս ճաշակն է տիրում երիտասարդների մոտ(իհարկե խոսքս ոչ բոլորին է այստեղ վերաբերում, կան նաև կիրթ ու ամենակարևորը բարեկիրթ մարդիկ), իսկ ահա նրանք, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ կհասկանան, որ իրենք նշվածս որակներով են օժտված, իհարկե կփորձեն հակամարտության դուրս գալ:Պատրաստ եմ: Լռել չկարողացա, ինչ որ մեկը պետք է մարդուն ծանոթացնի ինքն իր հետ


Բարով եք եկել ակումբ: Իսկ ո՞ր գործերն են ձեզ դուր եկել և ինչո՞ւ: Չնայած` նոր գրանցված անդամները չեն կարող մասնակցել քվեարկությանը, բայց դա չի խանգարում` մեկնաբանել ընդհանուր ներկայացված գործերի շուրջ:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ապեր երևի էդ հինգմիլիոնանոց խոհուրդդ երկուսուկեսով ես տվել չէ՞… թե՞ փեյմենթի ես կապել տոկոս ես չարջ անում


Սա քեզ համար Ամերիկա չի, ընգեր ջան, էստեղ խորհուրդը ձրի են տալիս:
Փեյմենթն ու չարջն էլ չգիտեմ ինչ է, ներող  :Ok:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եկել եմ բոլորիդ պարագրկեմ:

----------

Chilly (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եկել եմ բոլորիդ պարագրկեմ:


ես էլ հեսա էրիկին պարագրում եմ: գրազ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բարև Ձեզ ակումբցիներ: Արդեն քանի օր է հետևում եմ գրառումներին այս թեմայում: Չափազանց հետաքրքիր է փորձել չանաչելը քո սերնդակիցներին, սակայն չափազանց հիասթափեցնող է գրականությանը առնչվող թեմայում լսել ժարգոնային բառեր և այլն: Մեր սերնդում բացակայում է ինտելեկտը ու ցավալի է, որ էս ճաշակն է տիրում երիտասարդների մոտ(իհարկե խոսքս ոչ բոլորին է այստեղ վերաբերում, կան նաև կիրթ ու ամենակարևորը բարեկիրթ մարդիկ), իսկ ահա նրանք, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ կհասկանան, որ իրենք նշվածս որակներով են օժտված, իհարկե կփորձեն հակամարտության դուրս գալ:Պատրաստ եմ: Լռել չկարողացա, ինչ որ մեկը պետք է մարդուն ծանոթացնի ինքն իր հետ


Մեզ ասում են  :Sad: 
Տնաշեններ, սենց կարմրացնել կլինի՞, որ ես մարդուն եք կարմրացրել:
Ճիշտ ա ասում: Գրականությանն առնչվող թեմայում պետք ա խոսել միայն և միայն գրական, մաքուր, ջինջ, անբասիր ու անապակ հայերենով: 

_find ա replace with է_

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Mephistopheles (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Բարով եք եկել ակումբ: Իսկ ո՞ր գործերն են ձեզ դուր եկել և ինչո՞ւ: Չնայած` նոր գրանցված անդամները չեն կարող մասնակցել քվեարկությանը, բայց դա չի խանգարում` մեկնաբանել ընդհանուր ներկայացված գործերի շուրջ:


Շնորհակալություն: Անպայման կմեկնաբանեմ, երբ կարդամ բոլոր գործերը

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Մեզ ասում են 
> Տնաշեններ, սենց կարմրացնել կլինի՞, որ ես մարդուն եք կարմրացրել:
> Ճիշտ ա ասում: Գրականությանն առնչվող թեմայում պետք ա խոսել միայն և միայն գրական, մաքուր, ջինջ, անբասիր ու անապակ հայերենով: 
> 
> _find ա replace with է_


 Անբասիր ու անապակ պետք չի, որ հասնի պաթետիզմի մակարդակին, բայց ժառգոնս որն է ու Փառք Աստծո, որ կարմրողը ես չեմ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ դաժան եք դուք, էն խեղճ Weather-ի մականվան տակ մի հատ նայեք. նա եկած չեկած արդեն երկու կուբիկ ԿԱՐՄԻՐ "reputation"-ի խազ ունի, տենց բան դեռ տեսած չկայի, անսիրտներ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Անբասիր ու անապակ պետք չի, որ հասնի պաթետիզմի մակարդակին, բայց ժառգոնս որն է ու Փառք Աստծո, որ կարմրողը ես չեմ


Weather, էս պահին կարմրողը ցավոք մենակ դու ես, հլը մի հատ ուշադիր նայի մականվանդ տակ...  :Sad:

----------


## Malxas

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ դաժան եք դուք, էն խեղճ Weather-ի ավատարի տակ մի հատ նայեք. նա եկած չեկած արդեն երկու կուբիկ ԿԱՐՄԻՐ "reputation"-ի խազ ունի, տենց բան դեռ տեսած չկայի, անսիրտներ


Էդ կարմիր կուբիկներն ի՞նչ են որ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Weather, էս պահին կարմրողը ցավոք մենակ դու ես, հլը մի հատ ուշադիր նայի մականվանդ տակ...


Եթե Ակումբի հնաբնակ չես, Այվ, մի այլ կարգի թքած ես ունենում կարմիր վարկանիշի վրա: Երևի որովհետև չգիտես՝ դա ինչ ա:
Յա տակ դումայու  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ժող, ես չկամ  :LOL:  էս շվեդը պարագրում եմ, ու ուշքս գնացել ա արդեն: անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ պիտի կիսվեմ հետներդ:  :LOL: 

Արէա, հոմանիշներ եմ օգտագործում, բայց նենց, որ երկիմաստություններ են առաջացնում  :LOL:  ուշադիր կկարդաս

----------


## ivy

> Էդ կարմիր կուբիկներն ի՞նչ են որ:


Մերը ոնց է կանաչում ու երկարում՝ դրական վարկանիշով: Դե իրենն էլ կարմրել ու երկարել է բացասականներով...

----------

Malxas (25.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> ժող, ես չկամ  էս շվեդը պարագրում եմ, ու ուշքս գնացել ա արդեն: անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ պիտի կիսվեմ հետներդ: 
> 
> Արէա, հոմանիշներ եմ օգտագործում, բայց նենց, որ երկիմաստություններ են առաջացնում  ուշադիր կկարդաս


Դե ես գիտեի, որ դու էդ կարգի մի բան ես անելու  :Jpit: 
Թե չէ առանց հումորի դա փրկել չի լինի  :Wink: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր ա, սպասում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ժող, ես չկամ  էս շվեդը պարագրում եմ, ու ուշքս գնացել ա արդեն: անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ պիտի կիսվեմ հետներդ: 
> 
> Արէա, հոմանիշներ եմ օգտագործում, բայց նենց, որ երկիմաստություններ են առաջացնում  ուշադիր կկարդաս


Էդ ի՞նչ սև գործի ես, այ մավր:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Արդեն երեք խազ դառավ  :Blink:  Ժողովուրդ թարգեք  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արդեն երեկ խազ դառավ  Ժովովուդր թարգեք


Մնում ա՝ Չուկն ու Ռուֆը տան իրանց դաբըլ ծիծիկներով:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ես գիտեի, որ դու էդ կարգի մի բան ես անելու 
> Թե չէ առանց հումորի դա փրկել չի լինի 
> Շատ հետաքրքիր ա, սպասում եմ


Հումորն էլ ա լուծում  :Jpit: 




> Արդեն երեք խազ դառավ  Ժողովուրդ թարգեք


Էդ մեկը ես էի  :Jpit:  ինքնահաստատվում էի

----------

impression (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Պարագրված ճիչն այս հոգուս սիրով նվիրում եմ Արէային*  :Jpit:  Հեղինակից էլ հազար ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Ինձ ստիպեցին:

Առաջին կեսը վայելեք, մինչև մնացածն էլ պարագրեմ: Եթե չեք հավատում, որ հոմանիշներ են, կարաք իսկականի հետ համեմատեք:


Մի կտոր հալյուցինոգեն


***
Համալսարանի լսարաններից մեկում մի քանի ուսանող վերընգած զավզակում էին.
-	Ին, ու՞ր ա կորել Դարինան,- հարցրեց աղջիկներից մեկը:
-	Չգիտեմ, դեռ չեմ խոսել հետը:
-	Դարինան վերջերս էն չի- մեջ մտավ մի տղա:
-	Հը՞,- հարցրեց Ինան:
-	Դնջացել ա: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ ա էղել: Աղջկերք, հետը խոսացեք: Կարող ա լուրջ բան ա էղել:
-	Ըհը,- ասաց Աննան,- Ին, հետը մոտ ես, մի բան արա:
-	Դե լավ, լուրջ չի: Սաղ Էրիկն ա:
-	Էրիկն ո՞վ ա,- հարցրեց Էդգարն Ինային:
-	Էրիկը շվեդ դերասան ա: Դարինայի հալյուցինոգենն ա,- ժպտաց Ինան:
-	Հա, ճիշտ ա: Տեսել եմ Էրիկի նկարները Դարինայի մոտ: Թույն ծիտ ա, բայց շատ չի ջոգում, որ չտեսած մարդուն սիրահարվելն անիմաստ ա,- Աննան նենց ոգևորված էր խոսում, բոլորը նրան էին նայում:
-	Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ դժվար ա հայտնի ծտի սիրելը,- նկատեց Էդգարը՝ մտածկոտ հայացքով:

***
Լսարանի դուռը ճռռաց և մի նանար ներս մտավ.
-	Բարլուս ժող:
-	Լույս քեզ տեսնողին Դար ջան,-ասաց Էդգարը:
-	Ու՞ր էիր Դար, խի՞ չծնգցրիր,- հարցրեց Ինան:
-	Վայ, կներես Ին ջան,- Դարինան փռվեց նրա կողքին,- քնած էի մնացել:
-	Եթե ամբողջ գիշեր էրիկիդ վրա չլինեիր, քնած չէիր մնա,- ասաց Աննան:
Էդգարը սկսեց ծիծաղել:
-	Ան ջան,-կարմրեց Դարինան,- ձև չունեմ:
-	Բայց դու պտի կարանաս,- ջղայնացավ Աննան,- եթե ցավոտ ա, ձեռ քաշի:
-	Ան, վսյո,- ասաց Ինան,- մեկ ա բան չի ջոկում:
Էդգարը փակեց Աննայի բերանը.
-	Վերջ, աղջկերք: Ում ուզում ա, թող սիրի:
-	Մերսի Էդ ջան: Աղջկերք, էլ չենք խոսում իմ ու էրիկիս մասին: Ես լավ եմ: Ավելի լավ ա՝ դասերի մասին մտածենք:
Զանգը հնչեց և դասախոսը մտավ լսարան:
***
Շաբաթվա վերջն էր արդեն: Դարինան իր սենյակում էր: Մի քիչ պարապելուց հետո միացրեց կոմպըը և, ինչպես միշտ, սկսեց ուսումնասիրել շվեդական ամսագրեր ու շաբաթաթերթեր: Հանկարծ նրա աչքերը փայլեցին. Մեծատառերով գրված մի վերնագրի մեջ աչքին ընկավ էրիկի անունը. «Դարինայի էրիկ ՆԻԼՍՈՆԸ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎՈՒՄ Է ԵՐԿՐԻՑ ԲԱՑԱԿԱՅԵԼ ԱՆՀԱՅՏ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՆԵՐՈՎ»:
Հետևյալ վերնագրի ներքո նա կարդաց. «Նիլսոնը TV4 հեռուստաալիքով մի քանի ժամ առաջ ունեցած հարցազրույցում նշել է, որ երեք օրով բացակայելու է երկրից: Երկրպագուները շատ հետաքրքրված են իմանալու մեկնման պատճառը, բայց Էրիկը դեռ գաղտնի է պահում՝ նշելով, որ իր ուղևորությունն անձնական բնույթ ունի ու կապված չէ ֆիլմերի նկարահանման հետ»:
Նա սեղանի վրայից վերցրեց էրիկի նկարը. «Ուր էլ լինես, ինչ էլ անես, ինձ համար դու միշտ իմ էրիկը կմնաս: Ոչ մի մրցույթ չի կարող բաժանել ինձ քեզնից: Նույնիսկ Մեֆը չի կարող ինձ հեռացնել քեզանից: Դու ընդմիշտ կլինես իմ սրտում և իմ մտքերում»: Նա համբուրեց նկարը և դրեց իր գրքի մեջ: Այնուհետև անջատեց կոմպը ու բակ իջավ:
Լավ եղանակ էր: Դարինան միթավուր էր: Եղանակը լավն էր: Դարինան միթավուր էր:
***

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

Հազիվ էլի, դուք մենակ վարկանիշի մասին ռք մտածում, բայց մենակ սոցիալական ցանցում, իսկ իրական կյանքում, թե այն ինչպիսինա, դուք թքած ունեք, կարիք չկա ինձ <<ռադ>> անելու, ինքս կգնամ, <<քաքասեր>> հասարակության մեջ անելիք չունեմ, եթե դուք էդպիսի գործեր եք հավանում ու նման ձևով եք խոսում գրականության մասին, դա արդեն ձեր մասին ամեն ինչ ասումա

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալություն: Անպայման կմեկնաբանեմ, երբ կարդամ բոլոր գործերը


Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, Weather  :Smile: 
Նաև վարկանիշով ողջունելուս հիմնական պատճառը Ձեր մականվան տակ կարմիր վանդակներ չտեսնելու ցանկությունս էր: 

Ուրախ կլինենք կարդալ ստեղծագործությունների մասին Ձեր մեկնաբանությունները: Իսկ մինչ այդ ուղղակի մի քանի բարեկամական խոսք ասեմ: Առաջին հերթին ուզում եմ ասել, որ հասկանում ենք, որ Դուք հեղինակներից մեկն եք (կամ էլ նրանցից մեկի մտերիմներից մեկը) ու դժվար է կարդալ տեղ-տեղ բավական սուր քննադատությունը: Սա հասկանում ենք առաջին հերթին մեծ փորձ ունենալու պատճառով, քանի որ գիտենք, որ այս օրերին ակումբի հենց հատկապես այս թեմային հետևելու շարժառիթը «Հավաքածու» մրցույթի ակումբ գալն է:

Բայց այստեղ եկեք նաև հասկանանք, որ ցանկացած ստեղծագործող երբ ստեղծագործում է ու դա հրապարակում, ուղարկում մրցույթի, դրանով իսկ տված է լինում իր համաձայնությունը այն քննարկելու, այդ թվում քննադատելու: Այստեղ շատերն են ստեղծագործողներ: Ու շատերս բազում քննադատություններ ենք լսել: Պետք է սովորել դրանցից դասեր քաղել, այլ ոչ թե նեղվել: Այստեղ բոլորս ընթերցող ենք: Մեր բոլոր կապրիզներով, մեր սեփական ճաշակով: Ոչ մեկիս բացասական գնահատականը պարտադիր չի, որ նշանակի, որ գործը վատն է: Դա մեր կարծիքն է, ընդամենը, որն իրավունք ունենք ներկայացնելու, որովհետև գործերը դրված են քննարկման, հեղինակներն իրենք դրանք ուղարկել մրցույթի:

Եկեք միշտ հիշենք, որ նման դեպքերում քննարկման առարկա են ստեղծագործությունները, այլ ոչ թե դրանք քննարկողները: Դուք քննարկում եք քննարկողին: Մինչդեռ դա մրցույթի հետ կապ չունի: Դա այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, մեղմ ասած: Եկեք հետայսու քննարկենք ստեղծագործությունը, համաձայնվենք կամ չհամաձայնվենք հնչած գնահատականներին, բայց քննարկողների անձը քննարկելը ճիշտ չէ, սխալ է:

Այդ թվում սխալ է խոսել մեկնաբանությունների գրական կամ ժարգոնային լինելու մասին: Հիշենք, որ ստեղծագործությունները գրվում են ոչ թե արհեստական մթնոլորտում թեյի բաժակը մատների ծայրերով նուրբ պահած հատընտիր բառերով քննարկելու համար, այլ սովորական ժողովրդի, մեր համար, ովքեր դրանց մասին գրելու են այնպես, ինչպես մտածում են, այդ թվում այն լեզվով, որով խոսում են, որն ի դեպ հիմնականում այստեղ ժարգոն չէ, այլ ընդամենը արարատյան բարբառ, որը նաև ստեղծագործություններում է երևում:

Հուսով եմ, որ այս բարեկամական խոսքիս ընկալումով կվերաբերվեք: Նորից բարի գալուստ ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ ցանկանում  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Moonwalker (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հազիվ էլի, դուք մենակ վարկանիշի մասին ռք մտածում, բայց մենակ սոցիալական ցանցում, իսկ իրական կյանքում, թե այն ինչպիսինա, դուք թքած ունեք, կարիք չկա ինձ <<ռադ>> անելու, ինքս կգնամ, <<քաքասեր>> հասարակության մեջ անելիք չունեմ, եթե դուք էդպիսի գործեր եք հավանում ու նման ձևով եք խոսում գրականության մասին, դա արդեն ձեր մասին ամեն ինչ ասումա


չակերտները  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> *Պարագրված ճիչն այս հոգուս սիրով նվիրում եմ Արէային*  Հեղինակից էլ հազար ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Ինձ ստիպեցին:
> 
> Առաջին կեսը վայելեք, մինչև մնացածն էլ պարագրեմ: Եթե չեք հավատում, որ հոմանիշներ են, կարաք իսկականի հետ համեմատեք:


Քեզ թվում ա, եթե էսպես լիներ, ավելի լա՞վն էր լինելու  :Jpit: 
Սպասի քո սիրած սմայլիկից էլ մի հատ դնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## einnA

ու՜խ, էս ինչ աշխուժություն ա  :Smile: 
ափսոս, էսքանը կարդալ չեմ հասցնի, մինչև 5րդը կարդացի:
Բյուր, մի հատ ինձ ասա, էս 4րդ տարբերակն ինչ-որ նոթոմբական շունչ չունի՞  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ու՜խ, էս ինչ աշխուժություն ա 
> ափսոս, էսքանը կարդալ չեմ հասցնի, մինչև 5րդը կարդացի:
> Բյուր, մի հատ ինձ ասա, էս 4րդ տարբերակն ինչ-որ նոթոմբական շունչ չունի՞


Դեռ ժամանակ ունես:

Չէ, ի՞նչ Նոթոմբ: Սկիզբը մի քիչ կարող ա («Խողովակների մետաֆիզիկա՞ն»), բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ թույլ ա: Հանգիստ թողեք ղայդին գրողներին, ստեղ ոչ մեկ էդքան չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քեզ թվում ա, եթե էսպես լիներ, ավելի լա՞վն էր լինելու 
> Սպասի քո սիրած սմայլիկից էլ մի հատ դնեմ


հա, գոնե սենց ղժժ ա  :LOL:  լսի, բայց լուրջ օրիգինալի հետ համեմատի, որ կայֆը ջոկես: սենց կարող ա էդքան չջոկվի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Weather, լավ էլի: 
Ազնվական հովերով մտել եք Ակումբ, բարձր գաղափարներից եք ճառում շեմից սկսած, ձեզ հյուրընկալած օջախին էլ անուն եք դնում:
Ինչի՞: Որ վատ գործերի համար ասում ենք՝ վատն ե՞ն: Եթե վատն են՝ ինչ տարբերություն՝ մենք ոնց ենք սովոր արտահայտվել: Եթե ձեզ թվում ա՝ սա առաջին մրցույթն ա Ակումբի, սխալվում եք: Միշտ էլ կազմակերպել ենք, միշտ էլ՝ ոնց ուզել արտահայտվել ենք՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, որ մտերիմ մարդու գրածի ենք գուցե կպնում: Ու բոլորն էլ էստեղ նորմալ են դրան վերաբերվում:
Հիմա չենք ասում՝ փո՛ւհ, որչափ դժվարընթեռնելի է խոհափիլիսոպայական գրվածքն այս, ասում ենք՝ անհետաքրքիր, չկարդացվող, ձև տված ու չհաջողված փիլիսոփայական բառակույտ ա: 
Ի՞նչն ա խնդիրը:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Mephistopheles (26.11.2012), Moonwalker (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (25.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, Weather 
> Նաև վարկանիշով ողջունելուս հիմնական պատճառը Ձեր մականվան տակ կարմիր վանդակներ չտեսնելու ցանկությունս էր: 
> 
> Ուրախ կլինենք կարդալ ստեղծագործությունների մասին Ձեր մեկնաբանությունները: Իսկ մինչ այդ ուղղակի մի քանի բարեկամական խոսք ասեմ: Առաջին հերթին ուզում եմ ասել, որ հասկանում ենք, որ Դուք հեղինակներից մեկն եք (կամ էլ նրանցից մեկի մտերիմներից մեկը) ու դժվար է կարդալ տեղ-տեղ բավական սուր քննադատությունը: Սա հասկանում ենք առաջին հերթին մեծ փորձ ունենալու պատճառով, քանի որ գիտենք, որ այս օրերին ակումբի հենց հատկապես այս թեմային հետևելու շարժառիթը «Հավաքածու» մրցույթի ակումբ գալն է:
> 
> Բայց այստեղ եկեք նաև հասկանանք, որ ցանկացած ստեղծագործող երբ ստեղծագործում է ու դա հրապարակում, ուղարկում մրցույթի, դրանով իսկ տված է լինում իր համաձայնությունը այն քննարկելու, այդ թվում քննադատելու: Այստեղ շատերն են ստեղծագործողներ: Ու շատերս բազում քննադատություններ ենք լսել: Պետք է սովորել դրանցից դասեր քաղել, այլ ոչ թե նեղվել: Այստեղ բոլորս ընթերցող ենք: Մեր բոլոր կապրիզներով, մեր սեփական ճաշակով: Ոչ մեկիս բացասական գնահատականը պարտադիր չի, որ նշանակի, որ գործը վատն է: Դա մեր կարծիքն է, ընդամենը, որն իրավունք ունենք ներկայացնելու, որովհետև գործերը դրված են քննարկման, հեղինակներն իրենք դրանք ուղարկել մրցույթի:
> 
> Եկեք միշտ հիշենք, որ նման դեպքերում քննարկման առարկա են ստեղծագործությունները, այլ ոչ թե դրանք քննարկողները: Դուք քննարկում եք քննարկողին: Մինչդեռ դա մրցույթի հետ կապ չունի: Դա այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, մեղմ ասած: Եկեք հետայսու քննարկենք ստեղծագործությունը, համաձայնվենք կամ չհամաձայնվենք հնչած գնահատականներին, բայց քննարկողների անձը քննարկելը ճիշտ չէ, սխալ է:
> 
> ...


ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հուզում քննադատությունը, մանավանդ առողջ քննադատությունը, պարզապես էստեղ տիրող մթնոլորտնա մտածելու տեղիք տալիս, չարձագանքել չէի կարող, իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա քննարկմանը, ապա քննարկեք ինքներդ, ես էս ակումբում անելիք չունեմ, դուրս չեն գալիս էսպիսի ցանցերը

----------


## Chuk

> ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հուզում քննադատությունը, մանավանդ առողջ քննադատությունը, պարզապես էստեղ տիրող մթնոլորտնա մտածելու տեղիք տալիս, չարձագանքել չէի կարող, իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա քննարկմանը, ապա քննարկեք ինքներդ, ես էս ակումբում անելիք չունեմ, դուրս չեն գալիս էսպիսի ցանցերը


Ընտրություն Ձերն է  :Smile: 
Մինչդեռ մենք շատ ուրախ կլինեինք կարդալ ստեղծագործությունների մասին Ձեր գնահատականները, քննադատությունները և/կամ գովեստները, ով իմանա, գուցե նաև սովորեինք, թե ինչպես է պետք կարծիք գրել ստեղծագործության մասին  :Smile: 
Բայց դե ինչ արած, որոշողը Դուք եք:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Weather, լավ էլի: 
> Ազնվական հովերով մտել եք Ակումբ, բարձր գաղափարներից եք ճառում շեմից սկսած, ձեզ հյուրընկալած օջախին էլ անուն եք դնում:
> Ինչի՞: Որ վատ գործերի համար ասում ենք՝ վատն ե՞ն: Եթե վատն են՝ ինչ տարբերություն՝ մենք ոնց ենք սովոր արտահայտվել: Եթե ձեզ թվում ա, սա առաջին մրցույթն ա Ակումբի, սխալվում եք: Միծտ էլ կազմակերպել ենք, միշտ էլ՝ ոնց ուզել արտահայտվել ենք՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, որ մտերիմ մարդու գրախի ենք գուցե կպնում: Ու բոլորն էլ էստեղ նորմալ են դրան վերաբերվում:
> Հիմա չենք ասում՝ փո՛ւհ, որչափ դժվարընթեռնելի է խոհափիլիսոպայական գրվածքն այս, ասում ենք՝ անհետաքրքիր, չկարդացվող, ձև տված ու չհաջողված փիլիսոփայական բառակույտ ա: 
> Ի՞նչն ա խնդիրը:


Հարգելի Գալաթեա, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ էս մրցույթում շատ շարադրություններ ու չափից դուրս պաթետիկ ու անկապ գործեր կան, որոնք պարզապես կարելի էր վառել, բայց անդամները վիրավորում են ոչ թե գործը, այլ դրանց հեղինակներին

----------

Ամմէ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

*Weather*, եթե քո կարծիքով ստեղ վատ ճաշակ ունեցող ու անգրագետ մարդիկ են հավաքված, ապա ի՞նչի ես փախնում, քո ասածը առաջ տար ու փաստերով ապացուցի ասածներդ  :Wacko:

----------


## Արէա

> հա, գոնե սենց ղժժ ա  լսի, բայց լուրջ օրիգինալի հետ համեմատի, որ կայֆը ջոկես: սենց կարող ա էդքան չջոկվի:


 :Smile:  Համեմատել եմ: Բայց դյուրազգաց ու ինքնամփոփի հոմանիշը դնջցածը չի, Մեֆն էլ մահը չի, սատանան ա  :Jpit: 
Հա զվարճալի ա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց դե մենք ուրիշ բանի մասին էինք խոսում  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեղինակների հասցեին բան ասող էղե՞լ ա  :Huh:

----------


## einnA

> Դեռ ժամանակ ունես:
> 
> Չէ, ի՞նչ Նոթոմբ: Սկիզբը մի քիչ կարող ա («Խողովակների մետաֆիզիկա՞ն»), բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ թույլ ա: Հանգիստ թողեք ղայդին գրողներին, ստեղ ոչ մեկ էդքան չկա


սկզբի մասում զգացվում ա,բայց վերջը փչացրած ա  :Sorry:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Անխիղճ մարդիկ էսքան գրել կլինի, որ դուք գրել եք  :Jpit:  Հավես է այս աշխուժությունը  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ դաժան եք դուք, էն խեղճ Weather-ի մականվան տակ մի հատ նայեք. նա եկած չեկած արդեն երկու կուբիկ ԿԱՐՄԻՐ "reputation"-ի խազ ունի, տենց բան դեռ տեսած չկայի, անսիրտներ


Ես էի արել, փաստորեն դոզան բարձր ա եղել :Blush:

----------


## Weather

> Հեղինակների հասցեին բան ասող էղե՞լ ա


Մենակ Դիանա Գրիգորյանի հետ հեղինակին համեմատելը, դա վիրավորանքա, կարելիա օրինակ հեղինակին խորհուրդներ տալ, ասել, այ էսպես կարող էս գրել, սա կարող էս չգրել, իսկ անդամները ծաղրում են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համեմատել եմ: Բայց դյուրազգաց ու ինքնամփոփի հոմանիշը դնջցածը չի, Մեֆն էլ մահը չի, սատանան ա 
> Հա զվարճալի ա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց դե մենք ուրիշ բանի մասին էինք խոսում


Մեֆիստոֆելեսն ա սատանան, իսկ մեր Մեֆը մահն ա որ կա  :Jpit: 

Դե դու ինձ չթողեցիր իմաստային փոփոխություններ անել, թե չէ լուրջ կմոտենայի:  :Tongue:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Ժողովուրդ ջան, առաջարկում եմ, որ մեզանից մեկը խոսի Weather - ի հետ թյուրիմածությունների մասին: Թե չէ մի քիչ սիրուն չի, տպավորություն է, որ ամբողջ Ակումբով հարձակվել ենք նրա վրա:
Դե իսկ ամենալավ լուծումը կլինի, որ չշեղվենք կողմնակի խոսակցությունների վրա ու կենտրոնանանք ստեղծագործությունների քննարկմանը:

----------

Ամմէ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, եթե խնդրեմ անգետիս կասե՞ք, թե ո՞վ է Դիանա Գրիգորյանը ու ինչու՞ է նրա հետ համեմատելը վիրավորանք:
Էս լրիվ լուրջ եմ հարցնում:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Մենակ Դիանա Գրիգորյանի հետ հեղինակին համեմատելը, դա վիրավորանքա, կարելիա օրինակ հեղինակին խորհուրդներ տալ, ասել, այ էսպես կարող էս գրել, սա կարող էս չգրել, իսկ անդամները ծաղրում են


Զգույշ եղիր: Չէ՞ որ Դիանա Գրիգորյանն էլ քեզանից կարող է վիրավորվել:  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մենակ Դիանա Գրիգորյանի հետ հեղինակին համեմատելը, դա վիրավորանքա, կարելիա օրինակ հեղինակին խորհուրդներ տալ, ասել, այ էսպես կարող էս գրել, սա կարող էս չգրել, իսկ անդամները ծաղրում են


Հա...Դիանայի հետ համեմատելն իսկապես վիրավորանք ա: Ցանկացած բանական էակի համար:
Կներեք…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Դե դու ինձ չթողեցիր իմաստային փոփոխություններ անել, թե չէ լուրջ կմոտենայի:


Բայց ախր ես ասում էի, որ "Առաքյալների" մեջ ընդամենը մի քանի բառ փոփոխելով հիանալի գործ կստանանք, դու ասեցիր նույն բանը կարող եմ անել "Մի կտոր երջանկության" հետ, բայց դե հնարավոր չի, էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Weather

Որպեսզի որոշները չկարծեն, թե վախեցա, կմեկնաբանեմ ստեղծագործությունները.
Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը
Գործը եփված չէր, սյուժե կար, բայց երկար աշխատել էր պետք, հեղինակը պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի խոսքի ներկայացման վրա, ուրիշի ուղակի խոսքի վրա, հենց դա էլ ստեղծագործությունը տանում էր պրիմիտիվության, երկար մշակելու դեպքում վատ չէր ստացվի

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chuk (25.11.2012), Moonwalker (26.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012), Գալաթեա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող, եթե խնդրեմ անգետիս կասե՞ք, թե ո՞վ է Դիանա Գրիգորյանը ու ինչու՞ է նրա հետ համեմատելը վիրավորանք:
> Էս լրիվ լուրջ եմ հարցնում:


Էն սերալագիրն ա Չուկ… Կարծեմ Դժբախտ Ապրուստն ա գրել

----------

Chuk (25.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հուզում քննադատությունը, մանավանդ առողջ քննադատությունը, պարզապես էստեղ տիրող մթնոլորտնա մտածելու տեղիք տալիս, չարձագանքել չէի կարող, իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա քննարկմանը, ապա քննարկեք ինքներդ, ես էս ակումբում անելիք չունեմ, դուրս չեն գալիս էսպիսի ցանցերը


Ման եկա, որ հասկանամ, ով է Դիանա Գրիգորյանը: Պարզվեց ինչ-որ սերիալի սցենարիստ է (կարծես թե): Ահա իր խոսքից մի հատված.



> Հետևո՞ւմ եք մարդկանց կարծիքներին, հաշվի առնո՞ւմ եք դրանք` մեր թղթակցի հարցին Դ. Գրիգորյանը պատասխանել է. «Առողջ քննադատություններն ընդունում եմ, հիվանդագին քննադատություններն անտեսում»:


Քանի որ ոճական նմանություն կար, որոշեցի դնել: Ոչ թե Ձեզ հիմա համեմատում եմ Դիանայի հետ, այլ ուղղակի ուզում եմ ցույց տալ, որ շատ հեղինակներ են քննադատություն լսելիս այս խոսքն ասում: Ու եթե անգամ որևէ մեկը վատ կարծիք ունի Դիանայի մասին (ես իրեն չեմ ճանաչում), նրա հետ համեմատելը չեմ կարծում որ վիրավորանք է: Ի վերջո մենք չգիտենք, թե ովքեր են մասնակիցները, ինչ իմանանք, մեկ էլ տեսար հենց Դիանան էլ է մասնակիցներից մեկը:

Պետք չէ նման գրառումներից վիրավորվել, լրիվ անկեղծ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սկզբի մասում զգացվում ա,բայց վերջը փչացրած ա


Նոթոմբից ազդված սկսնակ գրող  :Smile:

----------


## Weather

Անվերնագիր–1
Այս ստեղծագործության ամենալուրջ խնդիրն այն է, որ 21-րդ դարում պիեսի ժանրում ներկայանալը լուրջ գործ է, մինչև դրան հասնելը բավականին երկար աշխատանք պետք է կատարվի

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ախր ես ասում էի, որ "Առաքյալների" մեջ ընդամենը մի քանի բառ փոփոխելով հիանալի գործ կստանանք, դու ասեցիր նույն բանը կարող եմ անել "Մի կտոր երջանկության" հետ, բայց դե հնարավոր չի, էլի


Ախր մի քանի բառ չի է... ամբողջ սկիզբը պետք ա հանել երևի: Լավ, սպասի սա գրեմ-վերջացնեմ, առաքյալները քո խաթր կարդամ մինչև վերջ:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

Անվերնագիր–1
Այս ստեղծագործության ամենալուրջ խնդիրն այն է, որ 21-րդ դարում պիեսի ժանրում ներկայանալը լուրջ գործ է, մինչև դրան հասնելը բավականին երկար աշխատանք պետք է կատարվի

----------


## Դավիթ

> Որպեսզի որոշները չկարծեն, թե վախեցա, կմեկնաբանեմ ստեղծագործությունները.
> Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը
> Գործը եփված չէր, սյուժե կար, բայց երկար աշխատել էր պետք, հեղինակը պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի խոսքի ներկայացման վրա, ուրիշի ուղակի խոսքի վրա, հենց դա էլ ստեղծագործությունը տանում էր պրիմիտիվության, երկար մշակելու դեպքում վատ չէր ստացվի


Բայց ո՞րն էր սյուժեն, բումերա՞նգը: Լոլիկ առնելուց` սակարկեց, հեռախոսով վիրավորեց իր աշխատողներին և վերջում` տղայի մահը: Չի կպնում:

----------

Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գեղեցիկ աշնանային երեկո էր: Դարինան համալսարանից տուն էր վերադառնում: Ճանապարհն անցնում էր այգու միջով: Նա քայլում էր անջո ինչպես միշտ: Տերևների խշշոցից զարթնեց: Ինչ-որ մեկն իր մեծ ափերով նրբորեն փակեց Դարինայի աչքերը: Նանարը սփրթնեց: Ուզում էր մի կողմ հրել անծանոթ ձեռքերը, բայց այդ պահին պաչիկ արեց: Աչքերը բացվեցին, և նա կարողացավ տեսնել մի դեղին վարդ, որն ընկավ իր ոտքերի մոտ: Դարինան անմիջապես շրջվեց՝ հուսալով վերջապես տեսնել էդ լկստվածին: Շրջվելուն պես Դարինան ճվաց և փռվեց անծանոթի վրա...


***
Այգու ծառերից մեկի մոտ նստած էր մի երիտասարդ զույգ. մի նանար ու մի վիկինգ բլանդին տղա.
-	Հը՞, լա՞վ ես- անգլահաչեց տղան:
-	Հա: Էս դու՞ ես,- անգլահաչեց Դարինան:
-	Հա, քո համար եմ էկել: 
-	Ամուսինս:
Դարինայի էրիկը քնքշորեն իր ձեռքերի մեջ առավ նանարաձեռքը:
***
-	Չեմ կարում խոսամ,- լսվեց Դարինայի շփոթված ձայնը:
-	Գիտեմ: Ոչինչ մի ասա, ես հասկանում եմ քեզ: Ես գիտեմ, թե դու ինչքան ես սպասել էս օրվան, ինչքան ես զռռացել: Ես էկել եմ, որ էլ միթավուր չըլնես: Հա, ունեմ լիքը ֆանատկեք, յար ունեմ, բայց դու ուրիշ ես: Ինչքան էլ ուզում է ինձ աստղ կոչեն, մեկ ա ես էլ բնական պահանջներ ունեմ: Ես էլ եմ միթավուր ըլնում: Ես ոչ մեկի նենց չեմ ուզել, ոնց որ քեզ: Բայց ես մի օր սկսեցի ինձ մեղավոր զգալ՝ հասկանալով, որ պիտի հետդ ըլնեմ: Ու ես որոշեցի երկու օրով հետաձգել իմ բոլոր գործերն ու գալ իմ փոքրիկ հրեշտակի մոտ՝ ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ, շատ փոքրիկ հալյուցինոգեն բերելու:
Դարինան գլուխն հենել էր էրիկի ուսին ու լացում էր, բայց այս անգամ, դրանք ոչ թե տխրության, այլ հալյուցինոգենի առաջացրած արցունքներ էին:

***
Նրանք խոտերի վրա նստած ուրախ զրուցում էին.
-	Մարդս, գիտե՞ս ես ձեր սատանի լեզուն եմ սովորել,- ասաց աղջիկը ժպտալով:
-	Յա՞:
-	Բա: Հեսա ցույց տամ,- նա պայուսակից հանեց թիթիզ-միթիզ մի տետր,- տես, թե ինչքան 
եմ սովորել:
Դարինան սկսեց խոսել սատանի լեզվով՝ նայելով ուղիղ իր էրիկի աչքերի մեջ,- 你是我的幸福，你是我的靈感。你是我的一切。你走進我的生活，我很高興。你使生命值得活下去. (Դու վերջն ես):
Էրիկն, աղջկա տետրն ամուր բռնած, ուշադիր լսում էր նրան: Լրիվ ինքն էր...Էրիկն իսկապես գրգռված էր, բայց ոչինչ չասաց, որովհետև շուրթերը զբաղված էին աղջկան համբուրելով: Դարինայի պռոշներն էլ կույս չեն:
***
Էրիկի ձեռքերը գրկեցին նրա տուտուզիկը: Բայց Դարինան իր ձեոքի թեթև շարժումով փակեց նրա պռոշներն ու ասաց.
-	Ստոպ:
-	Հը՞:
-	Այ վիկինգ, համբուրում են միայն մեկին, այն մեկին, ում սիրում են, իսկապե՛ս սիրում են...անկեղծ սրտով ու ամբողջ հոգով:
-	Բայց ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, Դա...
-	Շը՜շ, ասեցի ստոպ:
-	Հը՞:
-	Էրիկ, վերջ:
-	Դարինա...
-	Էրիկ,- ասաց նա ու համբուրեց Էրիկի այտը,- սուս մնա:
-	Ճիշտ ես ծիտս,- ասաց Էրիկն ու սեղմեց Դարինային իր կրծքին:
-	Ամուր, Էրիկ, շատ ամուր,- խոսեց Դարինան արցունքների միջից:
(ցենզուրայից դուրս)

***
Օդանավակայան....ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե ու ինքնաթիռը կբարձրանա երկինք: Մեկնող վիկինգ, զռռան նանար: 
լիքը ռոմանտիկոտ բաներ
***
Ահա և ամեն ինչ նույն հունի մեջ ընկավ... նստած նույն լսարանում, նույն համալսարանը, նույն հարցասեր ընկերները...
Վերջապես լսվեց Դարինայի պատասխանը.
-	Նա մեկնեց՝ թողնելով ինձ մի կտոր հալյուցինոգեն...

----------

Ruby Rue (25.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Բայց ո՞րն էր սյուժեն, բումերա՞նգը: Լոլիկ առնելուց` սակարկեց, հեռախոսով վիրավորեց իր աշխատողներին և վերջում` տղայի մահը: Չի կպնում:


Սյուժե կար, հարցը նրանում է, լավ է այն ներկայացված, թե վատ, պարզապես գործը եփված չէր

----------

Chuk (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց ո՞րն էր սյուժեն, բումերա՞նգը: Լոլիկ առնելուց` սակարկեց, հեռախոսով վիրավորեց իր աշխատողներին և վերջում` տղայի մահը: Չի կպնում:


Ժամանակակից Չարի Վերջ ա, Դավիթ:
Վառ արտահայտված հարուստ բացասական կերպար, վառ արտահայտված սպասարկման ոլորտի խեղճ  աշխատողներ ու վերջում` չարի ահարկու պատիժ:
Պարզապես թեման էնքան ծեծված ու տրիվիալ ա, որ մի տոննա պոմիդորն էլ դեր չի խաղա: Նոր ու հետաքրքիր լուծում ա պետք:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chuk (25.11.2012), keyboard (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2012), Դավիթ (25.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Սյուժե կար, հարցը նրանում է, լավ է այն ներկայացված, թե վատ, պարզապես գործը եփված չէր


Հեղինակն ուզում էր «մեծ-մեծ» գաղափարներով լցնել ընթերցողի գլուխը, բայց չստացվեց  :Smile: 
Չնայած եթե համեմատենք պատմվածքի երկու մասերը, լոլիկներ սակարկելու մասը  շատ ավելի լավն էր, քան վերջի խոհափիլիսոփայությունը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, քանի չեմ մոռացել ու քանի գտել եմ, ասեմ: Թռչել, թե սողալ-ի որոշ մասեր Վիոլետ Գրիգորյանի այ էս բանաստեղծությունը հիշեցրեց.

Մայրիկ, այդպես չռված աչքերով մի նայիր,
ուսերիս վրա տարուբերվող այս ճերմակ բաները
թևեր են, այո՛,
բայց դու մի՛ վախենա,
ես ցավ եմ զգում,
բաց թող ոտքերս,
որ կարողանամ թռչել:

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա՝ հեղինակն էս բանաստեղծությունի՞ց էր ազդվել  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

Անվերնագիր–2
Լավ կլիներ մտածվեր տողի հզորության մասին, կարդալուց հետո ոչ մի տող չի թողնում, որ ինքդ փորձես վերլուծել, ամենինչ ասված է հեղինակի կողմից, ես կուզեի ինձ համար էլ բացահայտելու մի բան մնար: Որպես պատմվածք չստացված կարելի է համարել, պոեզիան ու ռիթմը շատ էր պատմվածք դառնալու համար

----------


## Դավիթ

Բյուր, Անինայի նման ռոլիկ  ա պետք :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP0ap...eature=related

----------


## Weather

Թափառող հոգիներ
Կարծում եմ հեղինակը սահմանափակվել է միայն դասական հեղինակներով, խորհուրդ կտամ, որ կարդա ժամանակակից արտասահմանյան գրականություն, բացահայտի նոր հեղինակների, գուցե նրա գիրը դրանից շատ փոխվի, հեղինակը գրելու հետ կապ ունի, մնում է թարմացնել գրադարանը

----------


## Ամմէ

> Իմիջիայլոց, Դիանայի սցենարները կարծեմ ողբերգությունից այն կողմ չեն գնում, այստեղ ես չգտա ողբերգություն, ո՞րն էր նմանությունը:



Դիաննա Գրիգորյանի ռեժիստրական սցենարները վնասակար են մատաղ սերնդի մտքի առողջությանը:

----------

Malxas (25.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ի դեպ, քանի չեմ մոռացել ու քանի գտել եմ, ասեմ: Թռչել, թե սողալ-ի որոշ մասեր Վիոլետ Գրիգորյանի այ էս բանաստեղծությունը հիշեցրեց.
> 
> Մայրիկ, այդպես չռված աչքերով մի նայիր,
> ուսերիս վրա տարուբերվող այս ճերմակ բաները
> թևեր են, այո՛,
> բայց դու մի՛ վախենա,
> ես ցավ եմ զգում,
> բաց թող ոտքերս,
> որ կարողանամ թռչել:
> ...


Եթե Վիոլետը գրած լիներ՝

Մայլիկ, այդպես չյված ացկերով մի նայիյ,
ուսելիս վլա տալուբերվող այս ճելմակ բանելը
թևել են, այո

ես էլ կմտածեի, որ Վիոլետից ա ազդված:

----------


## Weather

Հենակետում
...երբ նա բացում էր գիրքը, բոլոր դժվարություններն ու անարդարությունները` սպաների հայհոյանքները և ստորացումները, «լավ տղերքի» սանձարձակ ու լկտի պահվածքը, ոտնահարված արժանապատվությունը մոռացվում էին, և բանակային կյանքը տանելի ու ժամանակավոր էր դառնում:...
 էս հատվածը բանակային կյանքի համար շատ պաթետիկ էր ասված, արհեստական էր:
Սկիզբը դժվար էր ընթերցվում, էսքան փոքր ծավալի համար գործող անձիք չափից դուրս շատ էին, դա խանգարում էր, վերջը լավ էր ստացվել, հեղինակը կարողացել էր ոսպնյակի պես հավաքել իրադարձությունները, սակայն պետք էր ավելի շատ աշխատել:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ոնց եմ ձեզ նախանձում, օձեր: Ես էլ եմ ուզում խրախճեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), Claudia Mori (26.11.2012), Moonwalker (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Արէա (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

Լռությունն ինքն էր
 Այս ստեղծագործության հեղինակին ևս խորհուրդ կտայի թողնել Տոլստոյին ու տեղափոխվել 21 -րդ դար, լավ կլիներ կարդալ ժամանակակից հեղինակներին, դրանից հետո կարծում եմ գրելն ավելի լավ կստացվի

----------


## Շինարար

> Հենակետում
> ...երբ նա բացում էր գիրքը, բոլոր դժվարություններն ու անարդարությունները` սպաների հայհոյանքները և ստորացումները, «լավ տղերքի» սանձարձակ ու լկտի պահվածքը, ոտնահարված արժանապատվությունը մոռացվում էին, և բանակային կյանքը տանելի ու ժամանակավոր էր դառնում:...
> *էս հատվածը բանակային կյանքի համար շատ պաթետիկ էր ասված, արհեստական էր:*
> :


 :Shok:  Ուղղակի ես ինձ համար զարմանում եմ, ում ինչ գործն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Գալաթեա (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Ուղղակի ես ինձ համար զարմանում եմ, ում ինչ գործն ա:


պատասխան - հեգնանքի ձևով

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուղղակի ես ինձ համար զարմանում եմ, ում ինչ գործն ա:


Ես էլ պաթետիկ բան չգտա, ճիշտն ասած:
Հակառակը, շատ բնական էր:
Լիքը զինծառայող եմ ճանաչել, որ իրենց մոտի նամակների, սիրած գրքերի շնորհիվ կարողացել են ավելի հեշտ տանել բանակի երկու տարի ձգվող կաշմառը:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Claudia Mori (26.11.2012), Արէա (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012), Շինարար (26.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ պաթետիկ բան չգտա, ճիշտն ասած:
> Հակառակը, շատ բնական էր:
> Լիքը զինծառայող եմ ճանաչել, որ իրենց մոտի նամակների, սիրած գրքերի շնորհիվ կարողացել են ավելի հեշտ տանել բանակի երկու տարի ձգվող կաշմառը:


Ես ավելի պաթետիկ կարամ ասեմ ու լրիվ անկեղծ. ինձ միայն գիրքն ա փրկել:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Claudia Mori (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Ես էլ պաթետիկ բան չգտա, ճիշտն ասած:
> Հակառակը, շատ բնական էր:
> Լիքը զինծառայող եմ ճանաչել, որ իրենց մոտի նամակների, սիրած գրքերի շնորհիվ կարողացել են ավելի հեշտ տանել բանակի երկու տարի ձգվող կաշմառը:


իսկ ես չեմ ճանաչում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե Վիոլետը գրած լիներ՝
> 
> Մայլիկ, այդպես չյված ացկերով մի նայիյ,
> ուսելիս վլա տալուբերվող այս ճելմակ բանելը
> թևել են, այո
> 
> ես էլ կմտածեի, որ Վիոլետից ա ազդված:


 :LOL:  Գալ: Ես էն Մա՛մ մասի հետ եմ: Ընդհանրապես, էդ գործը ստեղից-ընդեղից (ընդ որում՝ հայ հեղինակներից) ազդվածի տպավորություն թողեց: Ուղղակի որ Վիոլետի համապատասխան գործը գտա, ասեցի՝ տեղադրեմ:

Արէա, քո խաթր մինչև վերջ կարդացի առաքյալները: Ուրեմն, հանում ենք սկիզբը, հանում ենք փիլիսոփայող ամեն երկրորդ պարբերությունը, հանում ենք քո էդքան սիրելի մոր նամակի մասը (հա, լավ մասեր կան, բայց էլի չի կպնում պատմությանը), հանում ենք պահպանված պարբերությունների ավելորդ մակդիրները, ու տակը կմնա բովանդակային առումով միջակ, տեխնիկապես գուցե միջակից մի քիչ բարձր պատմվածք: Ու նորից եմ կրկնում՝ նույնը կարելի ա Դարինայի էրիկի հետ անել: Ստանալ բովանդակային առումով միջակ, տեխնիկապես՝ մի քիչ ավելի լավ պատմվածք:

----------


## Weather

> Ես էլ պաթետիկ բան չգտա, ճիշտն ասած:
> Հակառակը, շատ բնական էր:
> Լիքը զինծառայող եմ ճանաչել, որ իրենց մոտի նամակների, սիրած գրքերի շնորհիվ կարողացել են ավելի հեշտ տանել բանակի երկու տարի ձգվող կաշմառը:


իսկ ես չեմ ճանաչում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ ես չեմ ճանաչում


ես էլ եմ ճանաչում:

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (26.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> իսկ ես չեմ ճանաչում


Տառաճանաչ զինծառայողների հետ չեք շփվել ուրեմն, Weather ջան:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (26.11.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ժողովուրդ ինձ բացելա Եղանակային փոփոխություններից  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

մնացածների մասին էլ կխոսեմ հետո, շնորհակալություն

----------


## Weather

հնարավոր է

----------


## Weather

> Ժողովուրդ ինձ բացելա Եղանակային փոփոխություններից


ես էլ պատրաստվում եմ փակել էս խայտառակ էջը, որ ձեր բացում-փակումը վերջանա : )

----------


## Chuk

*5–րդ տարբերակ. Հենակետում*

Հմմմ... բավական հաջող էր: Մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս միակ լիարժեքը, երևի: Ինձ շատ էր խանգարում փոքր տեղում պերսոնաժների առատությունը, հեշտ չէր հետևել, ով ով ա: Բայց ստեղծագործությունը բավական պատկերավոր էր, ուներ հստակ սյուժե, ուներ ֆինալ: Մի քիչ ավելի ուժեղ ֆինալի էի սպասում, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում թե ինչ: Ընդհանուր հավանեցի: Հավանական ա, որ քվեարկեմ:

Բայց դե դեռ 5-ն եմ կարդացել  :Sad:  Գործերս չեն թողնում արագ լրիվ կարդալ:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*8. Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ*
Ստեղծագործությունը կբնորոշեի որպես լեգենդանման ինչ–որ բան գրելու անհաջող փորձ էր։ Նախ երեխայի խոսքն էնքան էլ համոզիչ չէր որպես հենց երեխայի խոսք, միայն թլիկությամբ չի, էլի, երեխային բնորոշ ձևակերպումներ չէին մի տեսակ, բացի դրանից, ինչպես Գալաթեան նկատեց, տեղ–տեղ հեղինակը մոռանում էր, որ երեխան պիտի թլիկ խոսի, ու նույն հնչյունը, որ մի երկու բառ առաջ թլիկ էր արտաբերել, մեկ էլ հանկարծ նորմալ արտաբերում էր երեխան։ Պատմվածքի հիմնական ասելիքը պարզունակ էր, ծեծված, շարադրանքը՝ միջին։ Այնուամենայնիվ, չէի ասի, թե հեղինակը գրելուց շատ հեռու է։

*9. Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը*
Հենց սկզբից նյարդայնացնում էր հերոսի դժգոհ ու փնթփնթան տրամադրվածությունը, որով ողողված էր համարյա ամբողջ պատմվածքը, թեև պատկերացնում եմ, որ շատ մարդկանց կարող էր դուր գալ։ Ու էդ ամեն քայլափոխին պատահած բաներից փնթփնթալն արդեն ձանձրացնում էր։ Բայց պատմվածքը մի դրական բան ուներ. դա պատմվածքի տեմպն էր, որ ակամա ստիպում էր շարունակել կարդալը, կարծես հերոսն ինչ–որ արագ ընթացքի մեջ լիներ, ու կարդալիս փորձում էիր հետը համընթաց շարժվել, հետ չմնալ։ Հետաքրքիր զգացողություն էր։ Ավարտը լավն էր, ինչ–որ չափով փրկեց պատմվածքը։

*10. Անվերնագիր–3*
Չգիտեմ՝ էս տարբերակն ինչու համարյա ոչ մեկին դուր չէր եկել։ Ինձ դուր եկավ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ կարող է շատերին չհետաքրքրեր կամ նույնիսկ ձանձրալի թվար։ Իհարկե, չեմ կարող ասել, թե անթերի է, բայց ինձ համար մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիս մեջ երևի միակն է, որի մասին կոնկրետ ինչ–որ թերություն չեմ կարող նշել։ Ամեն դեպքում ապրված հոգեվիճակի տպավորություն ստացա, իսկ եթե հորինված էր՝ ավելի լավ. ուրեմն հեղինակն իսկապես գրել գիտի։ Նաև մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիս մեջ միակն էր, որ հույզ առաջացրեց մեջս։

*11. Գագոյի երազանքը*
Սրա հեղինակն, անկասկած, ակումբցի է (Վեսթ, Տեխաս, Այրիշ փաբ և այլն) ու ակնհայտորեն փորձել է հոմոֆոբների վրա ղժժալ, այսինքն՝ տենց շատ վեր–վեր մի՛ թռեք, բոլորիդ շրջապատում էլ՝ ընկերների, մտերիմների մեջ, գեյեր հաստատ կլինեն, որոնք տեսքից ու պահվածքից հեչ էլ գեյ չեն երևում, ինչպես որ Գագոն չէր երևում։ Հեղինակը հաստատ լավ ստեղծագործական փորձ ունեցող մեկն է, ով ամենայն հավանականությամբ շատ ավելի լավ գործեր ունի գրած։ Իսկ սա գրել է հենց նշածս նպատակով։ Շարադրանքը լավն էր, հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվում էր, խոսակցություններն ու մնացած ամեն ինչը բնական էին։ Միակ անհամոզիչ ու անհասկանալի պահն էն էր, որ պատմողը հուլիսի վերջին ճռճռան շոգին, չգիտես ինչու, հաստ սվիտրով էր, որը հետո Գագոյին գժվեցնելու նպատակով զուգարանում փոխարինեց կասկածելի հեռատեսությամբ հետը վերցրած թեթև ու մարմինը կիպ գրկող մայկայով  :Blink: ։ Հեղինակին կարծես թե գուշակում եմ, բայց գուցե սխալվում եմ, էնպես որ դեռ չեմ ասի  :Tongue:   :Jpit: ։

Առայժմ էսքանն եմ կարդացել։ Մնացածը՝ հետո։

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Թավրե

Շատ հավանեցի «Հենակետում»  պատմվածքը…  Հեղինակը տաղանդավոր է անկասկած.

----------


## ivy

> ես էլ պատրաստվում եմ փակել էս խայտառակ էջը, որ ձեր բացում-փակումը վերջանա : )


Իզուր... Թեև իմ փորձից գիտեմ, որ Ակումբի էջը փակելն ու մոռանալը էդքան հեշտ բան չի, էնպես որ դեռ էլի կհանդիպենք:
Ուղղակի մենք էստեղ արդեն բոլորս իրար հազար տարի գիտենք, խոսելիս մի քիչ սովորական լեզվով ենք խոսում, պետք չի դրանից նեղանալ: Հեղինակների անձին ոչ ոք չի կպել: Իսկ ստեղծագործություններն էլ բոլորս քննարկում ենք հասարակ ընթերցողի աչքերով: Դու էլ կարծում եմ, եթե մի բան կարդաս, որը քեզ մեղմ ասած, քեզ էդքան էլ դուր չգա, դժվար թե մտերիմներիդ հետ սկսես դա քննարկել վեհաշուք բառերով, անգամ դուր գալու պարագայում մոտ մարդկանց հետ քննարկումը հաստատ սովորական, կենցաղային լեզվով կլինի...
Մի նեղացի իզուր տեղը:  :Wink:

----------

Chilly (26.11.2012), Chuk (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Գալաթեա (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ես էլ պատրաստվում եմ փակել էս խայտառակ էջը, որ ձեր բացում-փակումը վերջանա : )


Մի հատ էլ բացասական վարկանիշ իմ կողմից:

----------


## ivy

> *
> 10. Անվերնագիր–3*
> Չգիտեմ՝ էս տարբերակն ինչու համարյա ոչ մեկին դուր չէր եկել։ Ինձ դուր եկավ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ կարող է շատերին չհետաքրքրեր կամ նույնիսկ ձանձրալի թվար։ Իհարկե, չեմ կարող ասել, թե անթերի է, բայց ինձ համար մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիս մեջ երևի միակն է, որի մասին կոնկրետ ինչ–որ թերություն չեմ կարող նշել։ Ամեն դեպքում ապրված հոգեվիճակի տպավորություն ստացա, իսկ եթե հորինված էր՝ ավելի լավ. ուրեմն հեղինակն իսկապես գրել գիտի։ Նաև մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիս մեջ միակն էր, որ հույզ առաջացրեց մեջս։։


Հազիվ էս տարբերակը մեկի ուշադրությանն էլ արժանացավ: Ի դեպ, համարյա նույն բանն ես գրել, ինչ ես: Ուրախացա, որ համակարծիք մեկը կա:  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անուկի գրառումից հետո գնաց Անվերնագիր 3-ը կարդալու  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Անուկի գրառումից հետո գնաց Անվերնագիր 3-ը կարդալու


Իմ գրառումը վրադ արդեն չէր ազդել, հա՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հազիվ էս տարբերակը մեկի ուշադրությանն էլ արժանացավ: Ի դեպ, համարյա նույն բանն ես գրել, ինչ ես: Ուրախացա, որ համակարծիք մեկը կա:


Ես նշել էի, որ դուրս եկել ա, բայց միայն 3 գործերի համար եմ ձայն  տվել:

----------

ivy (26.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անվերնագիր 3-ի հեղինակը կարա Weather-ը լինի:
Կարդացի: Վատը չէր: Փափուկ տխրություն կար մեջը:

----------

ivy (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ գրառումը վրադ արդեն չէր ազդել, հա՞


Ես չէի նկատել, որ գովել ես  :Jpit: 

Կարդացի: Հա, վատ չէր: Հաստատ առաքյալներից լավն ա  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ես չէի նկատել, որ գովել ես 
> 
> Կարդացի: Հա, վատ չէր: Հաստատ առաքյալներից լավն ա


Կարդացի՞ր առաքյալները: Լավ ա, Ռուֆն էլ էր հավանել, թե չէ արդեն մեզ լրիվ գիժ էիք հանում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարդացի՞ր առաքյալները: Լավ ա, Ռուֆն էլ էր հավանել, թե չէ արդեն մեզ լրիվ գիժ էիք հանում...


Հա, կարդացի, վերևներում էլ ինչ-որ մի տեղ գրել եմ կարծիքս: Կարամ ավելացնեմ. նենց տպավորություն ա, որ հեղինակը իրա սևագրի բլոկնոտի մեջ ինչ միտք ունեցել ա, հավաքել, պատմվածք ա սարքել: Ջահել վախտերով ես էլ էի տենց բաներ անում  :LOL:

----------

Ամմէ (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, կարդացի, վերևներում էլ ինչ-որ մի տեղ գրել եմ կարծիքս: Կարամ ավելացնեմ. նենց տպավորություն ա, որ հեղինակը իրա սևագրի բլոկնոտի մեջ ինչ միտք ունեցել ա, հավաքել, պատմվածք ա սարքել: Ջահել վախտերով ես էլ էի տենց բաներ անում


Հա՞, իզուր էլ դադարացրել ես էդ ոճդ  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կարդացի՞ր առաքյալները: Լավ ա, Ռուֆն էլ էր հավանել, թե չէ արդեն մեզ լրիվ գիժ էիք հանում...


Առաքյալները հավանել եմ, բայց երկար ու անիմաստ նախաբանը դուրս չէր եկել: Հեղինակի տեղը լինեի, էն սկզբի մասը լրիվ կհանեի:

Նոր Անվերնագիր 3-ն էլ կարդացի ու հավանեցի: Փաստորեն իզուր տեղն էի դրա վրայով թռել, թե չէ անպայման ձայն կտայի: Բայց մեկ ա, չեմ սիրում «անվերնագիր» գործեր, առանց վերնագրի մի տեսակ չեն տպավորվում:

----------

ivy (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Գետնահարկը հաղթելու ա... 
Ջհանդամը: 
Գնամ գործերիս...  :Bye:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՞, իզուր էլ դադարացրել ես էդ ոճդ


լավ է, արդյունքում սենց սենտիմենտալ զիբիլ էր ստացվում:

բայց վերջապես քո ճաշակը հասկացա  :Jpit:  սրանից հետո ակումբի մրցույթներին մասնակցելիս հաշվի կառնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գետնահարկը հաղթելու ա... 
> Ջհանդամը: 
> Գնամ գործերիս...


հա բա, հաղթելու ա  :Jpit:  :Tongue:  հեղինակի ցավը տանեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> լավ է, արդյունքում սենց սենտիմենտալ զիբիլ էր ստացվում:
> 
> բայց վերջապես քո ճաշակը հասկացա  սրանից հետո ակումբի մրցույթներին մասնակցելիս հաշվի կառնեմ


Ես քո գրածները սիրում եմ, բան չփոխես:  :Smile:  
էս անգամ մեծ մրցանակներ կան, դրա համար եմ մի քիչ ավելի խիստ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես քո գրածները սիրում եմ, բան չփոխես:  
> էս անգամ մեծ մրցանակներ կան, դրա համար եմ մի քիչ ավելի խիստ


Էլ մի: ինչ ուղարկում եմ, ասում ես՝ վատ ա   :Beee:

----------


## ivy

> Էլ մի: ինչ ուղարկում եմ, ասում ես՝ վատ ա


Զրպարտությո՜ւն  :Jpit: 
Դու բողոքում ես, որ չես հաղթում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ոնց կարելի է փոփոխել, որ ավելի դուր գա ընթերցողներին:  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Բայց դե ամեն ինչ հո հաղթելու համար չի, ավելի լավ է մնալ սեփական ոճի մեջ ու սենց թե նենց լիքը երկրպագուներ ունենալ, կորչեն մրցույթները  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զրպարտությո՜ւն 
> Դու բողոքում ես, որ չես հաղթում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ոնց կարելի է փոփոխել, որ ավելի դուր գա ընթերցողներին:


Հենց էդ ա՝ չես ասում  :Beee: 

չէ, ասում ես, բայց տենց ես ես չեմ լինում  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (26.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հենց էդ ա՝ չես ասում 
> 
> չէ, ասում ես, բայց տենց ես ես չեմ լինում


Դե շատ լավ ա, որ դու դու ես մնում, էդ էմ ասում՝ կարևորը մարդ ինքը մնա, թքած մրցույթների վրա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> լավ է, արդյունքում սենց սենտիմենտալ զիբիլ էր ստացվում:


Ի՜, ո՞նց թե՝ սենտիմենտալ զիբիլ էր...  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՜, ո՞նց թե՝ սենտիմենտալ զիբիլ էր...


 :Blush:  դե հիմա տենց եմ նայում դրան, ի՞նչ անեմ  :LOL:  հա, հիշում եմ՝ ում եմ նվիրել  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

այ ձեր խիղճը կտրվի, նստած ողբում եք թե ակումբում ոչ ոք բան չի գրում, մի էրկու ժամով դուրս եմ գալիս, էկել եմ, կարդում ու կարդում եմ, ինչքան կարդում եմ, էնքան էջ ա ավելանում, էս ինչ մի տուրուդմփոցների մեջ էիք, վեհ թեմաներով բան  :LOL:   :LOL:  

հիմա մի քանի բան՝ ըստ թեմայի և խիստ գրագետ լեզվով

այսօր ես երկար ժամանակ խորհեցի այն մասին, թե որքանով էր ճիշտ և մարդկային իմ երեկվա արած գրառումը, որտեղ այնքան էլ լավ չէի արտահայտվել ներկայացված գործերի մասին
մտածեցի, որ գուցե մարդկանց պետք չէ կոտրել, գուցե սա իրականում հենց գրականությունն է, որ կա, հենց այն գրականությունը, որը մենք այնքան ուզում ենք տեսնել մեր այսօրվա իրականության մեջ
ես մտածեցի՝ գուցե սա նոր ո՞ճ է, օրինակ այն կարելի է կոչել՝ մի՛ փնտրիր իմաստ այնտեղ, ուր այն չկա
կամ՝ «օ՜հ» ոճ

օ՜հ ոչ...

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (26.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Գետնահարկն»* էլ կարդացի։ Ինչ խոսք, հեղինակը լավ հմուտ ստեղծագործող է, զուտ շարադրանքի առումով տարբերակներից ամենալավն է, շարադրանքին կպնելու տեղ չկա կարծես, բայց դե հո մենակ շարադրանքով չի։ Չեմ սիրում ինքնանպատակ ուժաստիկներ։ Ու չէի ուզենա, որ էս տարբերակը հաղթեր։ Երկար–բարակ չգրելու համար ասեմ, որ ստորագրում եմ ivy–ի հետևյալ գրառման տակ.



> *Գետնահարկը*
> Սկիզբը աչքս ծակես, ասեցի՝ օհօ: Բայց հետո լրիվ անհամացավ: Ինչի՞ համար էր էս պատմվածքը: Ովքե՞ր էին էդ մարդիկ, ի՞նչ էր կատարվում, ինչի՞ էր կատարվում: Ի՞նչ կերպար կար, որին պիտի հավատայի, հետևեի կամ ապրումակցեի: Ոչ գեղարվեստական արժեք կար, ոչ իմաստ, ոչ կերպար, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ մի էմոցիա առաջացրեց: Միակ բանը որ կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, լավ էր շարադրված: Բայց ի՞նչ էր շարադրված... Չգիտեմ:
> Չեմ քվեարկել:


Հավեսս էլ արդեն փախավ  :Sad: ։ Հատկապես որ նայում եմ հաջորդ տարբերակների երկարությանը, ընդհանրապես կարդալս չի գալիս։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երեք գործ նշեցի, բայց լրիվ սիմվոլիկ, ուղղակի նշելու համար: Ցավում եմ:

Իսկ եթե ինձ հարցնեին, Ես մրցանակները կբաշխեի հետևյալ կերպ.

1. Մեֆին. - հոյակապ վերլուծությունների և պարտաճանաչ ընթերցման համար: Նույնիսկ հերոսաբար որոշ բաներ երկրորդ անգամ կարդաց:
2. Այվիին. - Ինձ թվաց, թե ամենահուսախաբվածն այս մրցույթում նա է: 
3. Իմպրեշնին. - որպես կաշառք, որ գոնե հաջորդ մրցույթի համար մի բան գրի…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chilly (26.11.2012), ivy (26.11.2012), Malxas (26.11.2012), Ամմէ (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## impression

քվեարկեցի

ընտրել եմ քարահունջն ու գագոյի երազանքը
քարհունջը սիրուն էր, գագոյի երազանքը հեշտ էր կարդացվում

----------


## ivy

> քվեարկեցի
> 
> ընտրել եմ քարահունջն ու գագոյի երազանքը
> քարհունջը սիրուն էր, գագոյի երազանքը հեշտ էր կարդացվում


 :Goblin: 

Առաքյալները  :Cray: 
Հենակետում  :Cray: 

 :Shout:

----------

impression (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Առաքյալները 
> Հենակետում



Այվի ջան կարող ա «Հենակետում»-ը դու ես գրել ՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան կարող ա «Հենակետում»-ը դու ես գրել ՞


Ամմէ ջան, նախ բարի վերադարձ, տնաշեն չհասցրինք մի կարգին լացել հետևիցդ  :Jpit: 
Երկրորդ, եթե ես գրած լինեի, տենց չէի գոռգոռա, ամոթն էլ լավ բան է  :Jpit: 
Եվ վերջապես, էդ բանակային թեմաներով սովորաբար տղաներն են գրում, որովհետև կանայք էդ փորձը չունեն:

Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես էստեղ տարբերակ չունեմ, եթե ակումբային նախորդ մրցույթներին հետևած լիենիր, ինքդ էլ կզգայիր  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Առաքյալները 
> Հենակետում


Մի տխրիր, Հենակետումին ես ձայն կտամ, ուղղակի թողնում եմ վերջին օրվան  :Wink:

----------

ivy (26.11.2012)

----------


## impression

> Առաքյալները 
> Հենակետում


վույ ջանա՜  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Մի տխրիր, Հենակետումին ես ձայն կտամ, ուղղակի թողնում եմ վերջին օրվան


Որովհետև հավանել ես, չէ՞:

----------

Malxas (26.11.2012)

----------


## impression

> Երեք գործ նշեցի, բայց լրիվ սիմվոլիկ, ուղղակի նշելու համար: Ցավում եմ:
> 
> Իսկ եթե ինձ հարցնեին, Ես մրցանակները կբաշխեի հետևյալ կերպ.
> 
> 1. Մեֆին. - հոյակապ վերլուծությունների և պարտաճանաչ ընթերցման համար: Նույնիսկ հերոսաբար որոշ բաներ երկրորդ անգամ կարդաց:
> 2. Այվիին. - Ինձ թվաց, թե ամենահուսախաբվածն այս մրցույթում նա է: 
> 3. Իմպրեշնին. - որպես կաշառք, որ գոնե հաջորդ մրցույթի համար մի բան գրի…


էն կաշառքի պահով որ ասում էիք, մի ամաչեք, ես լրիվ բաց եմ առաջարկների համար  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (26.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (26.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Որովհետև հավանել ես, չէ՞:


Այո, իսկապես հավանել եմ:

----------

ivy (26.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

[QUOTE=Weather;2370715], 

կարիք չկա ինձ <<ռադ>> անելու, ինքս կգնամ, <<քաքասեր>> հասարակության մեջ անելիք չունեմ, 


... Weather, հետաքրքիր է` չակերտներով գրելը թեթևացնում է բառի անտեղիությունը կամ ասածի կոպտությունը?

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## laro

Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ ես էսպիսի ակտիվություն չեմ նկատել Ակումբի ստեղծագործական մրցույթներում  :Smile:  Տարբերակներն էլ են շատ, քննարկումներն էլ են բուռն  :Smile:  մի քանի տարբերակ եմ կարդացել ընդհամենը, բայց էսօր բոլորը կկարդամ ու կքվեարկեմ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

... փաստորեն նորեկներին շնորհակալությու հայտնելու հնարավորություն տրվում է միայն խոսքով.... Chuk, ուրեմն շնորհակալություն այս գրառման համար ))) պետք կգա, երբ թերարժեքության բարդույթ ունենամ 2006-ից ձևավորված այս միջավայրում...))))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ... փաստորեն նորեկներին շնորհակալությու հայտնելու հնարավորություն տրվում է միայն խոսքով.... Chuk, ուրեմն շնորհակալություն այս գրառման համար ))) պետք կգա, երբ թերարժեքության բարդույթ ունենամ 2006-ից ձևավորված այս միջավայրում...))))


Արևիկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա, թե ինչի համար ես շնորհակալություն հայտնում, ամեն դեպքում տեղեկացնեմ, որ շնորհակալության համակարգը հասանելի է 15 գրառում ունեցողներին (քեզ մնացել է ընդամենը 4 գրառում անել ու արդեն կկարողանաս օգտվել այդ համակարգից):

Նաև առիթից օգտվելով տեղեկացնեմ, որ հարցմանը (քվեարկությանը) կարող են մասնակցել այն անձինք, ովքեր ակումբում գրանցված են ոչ պակաս, քան 10 օր առաջ, կատարել են ոչ պակաս, քան 15 գրառում, վարկանիշը պակաս չէ 15-ից:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

> Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, Weather 
> Նաև վարկանիշով ողջունելուս հիմնական պատճառը Ձեր մականվան տակ կարմիր վանդակներ չտեսնելու ցանկությունս էր: 
> 
> Ուրախ կլինենք կարդալ ստեղծագործությունների մասին Ձեր մեկնաբանությունները: Իսկ մինչ այդ ուղղակի մի քանի բարեկամական խոսք ասեմ: Առաջին հերթին ուզում եմ ասել, որ հասկանում ենք, որ Դուք հեղինակներից մեկն եք (կամ էլ նրանցից մեկի մտերիմներից մեկը) ու դժվար է կարդալ տեղ-տեղ բավական սուր քննադատությունը: Սա հասկանում ենք առաջին հերթին մեծ փորձ ունենալու պատճառով, քանի որ գիտենք, որ այս օրերին ակումբի հենց հատկապես այս թեմային հետևելու շարժառիթը «Հավաքածու» մրցույթի ակումբ գալն է:
> 
> Բայց այստեղ եկեք նաև հասկանանք, որ ցանկացած ստեղծագործող երբ ստեղծագործում է ու դա հրապարակում, ուղարկում մրցույթի, դրանով իսկ տված է լինում իր համաձայնությունը այն քննարկելու, այդ թվում քննադատելու: Այստեղ շատերն են ստեղծագործողներ: Ու շատերս բազում քննադատություններ ենք լսել: Պետք է սովորել դրանցից դասեր քաղել, այլ ոչ թե նեղվել: Այստեղ բոլորս ընթերցող ենք: Մեր բոլոր կապրիզներով, մեր սեփական ճաշակով: Ոչ մեկիս բացասական գնահատականը պարտադիր չի, որ նշանակի, որ գործը վատն է: Դա մեր կարծիքն է, ընդամենը, որն իրավունք ունենք ներկայացնելու, որովհետև գործերը դրված են քննարկման, հեղինակներն իրենք դրանք ուղարկել մրցույթի:
> 
> Եկեք միշտ հիշենք, որ նման դեպքերում քննարկման առարկա են ստեղծագործությունները, այլ ոչ թե դրանք քննարկողները: Դուք քննարկում եք քննարկողին: Մինչդեռ դա մրցույթի հետ կապ չունի: Դա այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, մեղմ ասած: Եկեք հետայսու քննարկենք ստեղծագործությունը, համաձայնվենք կամ չհամաձայնվենք հնչած գնահատականներին, բայց քննարկողների անձը քննարկելը ճիշտ չէ, սխալ է:
> 
> ...



Սրա համար)))

----------


## ivy

> Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ ես էսպիսի ակտիվություն չեմ նկատել Ակումբի ստեղծագործական մրցույթներում  Տարբերակներն էլ են շատ, քննարկումներն էլ են բուռն  մի քանի տարբերակ եմ կարդացել ընդհամենը, բայց էսօր բոլորը կկարդամ ու կքվեարկեմ


Էհ, laro, լավ չես հիշում մեր մրցույթները, միշտ էլ շատ ակտիվ են անցնում, ու դեռ մոտ հիսուն մարդ էլ քվեարկում է, իսկ հիմա քվեարկությունն էդ թվին հաստատ չի հասնի...

----------


## laro

> Էհ, laro, լավ չես հիշում մեր մրցույթները, միշտ էլ շատ ակտիվ են անցնում, ու դեռ մոտ հիսուն մարդ էլ քվեարկում է, իսկ հիմա քվեարկությունն էդ թվին հաստատ չի հասնի...


Այվի ջան, ինչպես գիտես, ես էտքան էլ հին անդամ չեմ, իմ հիշելով  էսքան տարբերակ դեռ չի եղել ներկայացված մրցույթներում (համենայն դեպս վերջին մի տարում), թե՞ սխալվում եմ.....

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ինչպես գիտես, ես էտքան էլ հին անդամ չեմ, իմ հիշելով  էսքան տարբերակ դեռ չի եղել ներկայացված մրցույթներում (համենայն դեպս վերջին մի տարում), թե՞ սխալվում եմ.....


Ճիշտ ես հիշում, Ակումբում ամենաշատը 13 տարբերակ է եղել մրցույթում (էն էլ մի յոթ տարբերակը նույն մարդունն էին  :Jpit: ), բացի դրանից մրցույթները միշտ թեմատիկ են եղել: Դե սա ակումբային մրցույթ չի ու ոչ միայն ակումբցիներն են մասնակցել, դրա համար շատ են տարբերակները, հատկապես, որ թեման էլ ազատ է:

----------


## laro

> Ճիշտ ես հիշում, Ակումբում ամենաշատը 13 տարբերակ է եղել մրցույթում (էն էլ մի յոթ տարբերակը նույն մարդունն էին ), բացի դրանից մրցույթները միշտ թեմատիկ են եղել: Դե սա ակումբային մրցույթ չի ու ոչ միայն ակումբցիներն են մասնակցել, դրա համար շատ են տարբերակները, հատկապես, որ թեման էլ ազատ է:


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Բացի այդ էլ ուրիշ, ոգևորող գործոններ էլ կան  :Jpit:

----------


## Chilly

Հենակետումն ու Գագոյի երազանքը հավանեցի  :Smile:  Հենակետումի նման պատմության մեջ ինքս եմ եղել, երևի դրա համար այլ կերպ ընկալեցի մի քիչ, ուղղակի իմ դեպքում հասցրել եմ քնից արթնանալ ու «Ղազարյանի» ձեռը բռնել, գիրքն էլ «Հրաժեշտ զենքինն» էր: Բայց մինչև հիմա դրա դեմքը հիշելիս ծիծաղս գալիս ա  :Jpit: , մարդն իրոք չէր հասկանում ջղայնությանս պատճառը, ու թե ոնց կարելի ա տենց կատաղել ընդամենը մի հատ «էղածը գիրք չի՞»-ի համար  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012), Շինարար (26.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտ ես հիշում, Ակումբում ամենաշատը 13 տարբերակ է եղել մրցույթում (էն էլ մի յոթ տարբերակը նույն մարդունն էին ), բացի դրանից մրցույթները միշտ թեմատիկ են եղել: Դե սա ակումբային մրցույթ չի ու ոչ միայն ակումբցիներն են մասնակցել, դրա համար շատ են տարբերակները, հատկապես, որ թեման էլ ազատ է:


չորս  :Angry2:

----------


## CactuSoul

Կներեք, դեռ 7-րդ տարբերակի կեսերին եմ հասել, մեկնաբանությունները չեմ կարդացել… Կամքի ուժս եմ կոփում՝ նյարդերիս հաշվին…

Գրողը տանի էդ ձեր դրամական մրցանակները, ախպոր պես, ե՛տ բերեք մեր հին ու բարի գրական մրցույթները  :Goblin: 
 :Cray:

----------


## ivy

> Հենակետումն ու Գագոյի երազանքը հավանեցի


Մուշ, բայց Գագոյին չես քվեարկել  :Think: 




> չորս


Հինգ, նոր նայեցի  :Jpit: 




> Գրողը տանի էդ ձեր դրամական մրցանակները, ախպոր պես, ե՛տ բերեք մեր հին ու բարի գրական մրցույթները


Էս մերը չի  :Not I:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Կներեք, դեռ 7-րդ տարբերակի կեսերին եմ հասել, մեկնաբանությունները չեմ կարդացել… Կամքի ուժս եմ կոփում՝ նյարդերիս հաշվին…
> 
> Գրողը տանի էդ ձեր դրամական մրցանակները, ախպոր պես, ե՛տ բերեք մեր հին ու բարի գրական մրցույթները



Ահավոր բան չեմ տեսնում դրամական մրցանակների մեջ: Լավ գործը միշտ էլ կգնահատվի, անկախ դրամական կամ ոչ դրամական մրցույթից:

----------

Արէա (26.11.2012), Հայկօ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էս մերը չի


Ինքը ձեզ նկատի էլ չուներ:

----------


## Alphaone

Առաջարկ՝ մրցույթներն անել անդամավճարով (ինչ-որ մեկը մեկնաբանություններում այդ մասին կարծիք հայտնել էր, ցավում եմ, չկարողացա հիշել՝ ով), անդամավճարներից ձևավորել մրցանակային ֆոնդ, իսկ մրցույթի այժմյան մրցանակային ֆոնդն ուղղել խիստ պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրիին որպես աշխատավարձ, քանի որ երբեմն իրականում գործեր կան, որոնք կարդալն աշխատանք է ու ոչ հաճելի աշխատանք (իմ գործերի մեծ մասն, օրինակ  :Smile:  )... Այդ դեպքում արդեն հնարավոր կլինի երկու փուլով անցկանցել մրցույթը, ժյուրին, որ դրա համար վճարվում է, կկարդա գործերը, կֆիլտրի և շատերը ստիպված չեն լինի ,,չգրականություն,, կարդալ: Կարելի է նաև ընդհանրապես ֆինանսական կողմը վերացնել. մրցանակը լինի պատվոգրերի ձևով կամ նման մի բան:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> իսկ մրցույթի այժմյան մրցանակային ֆոնդն ուղղել *խիստ* պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրիին որպես աշխատավարձ,


Նյետ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Հայկօ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

> Նյետ:


 :LOL:  
Իսկ տարբերակ 2?

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իսկ տարբերակ 2?


Դե իմ համար կարևոր պահը այս մրցույթների կայանում է նրանում, որ գրական քննարկումների ժամանակ լինի աշխուԺություն, հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ և այլն:
Հանձնելով մրցույթը ժյուրիին, այն էլ խիստ ժյուրիին, մենք հեշտությամբ խաչ կքաշենք այս պրոցեսի վրա: ԵՎ ինչու՞ պետք է աշխատավարձ տալ իրենց, եթե մենք ինքերս էլ կարող ենք զգալ, որ 4-րդ կամ 7-րդ գործերը ունեն ահագին պրոբլեմներ:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

OK… կարծում եմ արդեն փողերը բաժանելու ժամանակն ա… քանի որ էս կոնկուրսը ոչ տրադիցիոն էր ուրեմն փողն էլ ենք տենց բաժանելու… 

…ուրեմն ես առաջարկում եմ…

$300 կվերցնեմ ես, որպես ամենաակտիվ քննարկող… 

…$150 կտանք Հոթանոսին կտանք ինքը համ կազմակերպել ա համ քննարկել ա համ էլ խոշոր ա… $75-ը կբաժանենք մասնակիցների մեջ, ամեն մեկին $4.68… կաբաժանենք 16-ի… էն 7 համարին բան չի հասնում, ինքն իրա փողը թող տելեվիսըրի սերիալներից հանի, ու կհանի… էն խեղճերն են որ պտի ընգնեն տպել տան ու մարդ ման գան որ հերիք չի հետաքրքրվի մի հատ էլ փող տա առնի… 

Օհ… մոռացա… Չուկին էլ մի բան պտի տանք… Դավ ջան, Հեթանոս ախպեր, էն $50, պտի տանք Չուկին, ապեր… էս իրա դուքանն ա որ ուզի սաղիս կլարի… ու ձև չի իրա զալը օգտագործում ենք, բայց իրան բան չենք տալի… 

Վաբշե տօ որ ազնիվ ու արդար ըլնենք, Այվիին էլ մի բան պտի տվացվի (տացվի՞… բանատրվի՞… փողատրվի՞… փողատրման ենթարկվի՞)… եթե էն կոնկուրսնիկների թիվը կլորացնենք դարձնենք $4 ու էդ 68 սենթը որ բազմապատկենք 16-ով ի՞նչ ա անում… անում ա 11 դոլլար… էտի կտանք Այվիին, եթե էլի ըլներ կտայինք, քչություն չէինք անի unless Դավիթ ջան, Հեթանոս ջան, կցանկանաս բարի կամք ցուցաբերել ու քո փողից էլ մի 10 դոլար Այվիին տալ… վերջիվերջո իրար հետ եք աշխատել, կոլեգաներ եք, ինքն էլ քեզնից շատ չի չարչարվել ու մի տեսակ լավ չի էլի որ դու 100 վերցնես իսկ ինքը 11… գոնե 21 պտի ունենա… ես որ լինեի քո փոխարեն 50-50 կկիսվեի… 

Ճիշտն ասած Ուլուանային էլ մի բան պետք ա տանք… էդքան քոփի-փեյսթ ա արել… ամեն մասնակից կարա իրա մրցանակից 50 սենթ տա, որը կլինի $8… Մասնակիցներին կմնա $3.50, կարծում եմ շատ լավ ա… 1422 դրամ ա… խնդրում եմ չնվնվալ… դուք երևի ավելի հեշտ եք գրել քան մենք կարդացել ենք… ու իմ էշ խելքն ասա որ 3 գործ նորից եմ կարդացել (Հեթանոս, դու ես մեղավոր, քո խաթեր ես 2 անգամ եմ քավարանի միջով անցել… դու ի՞նչ մարդ ես… ու վաբշե պիվեն դու կառնես, միտքս փոխեցի)

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (26.11.2012), Moonwalker (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ի դեպ, Լարոն որոշ չափով ճիշտ էր աշխուժության պահով: 601 գրառում:  Հիմա գուցե այդ 601 գրառումներից կեսը Մեֆին էր պատկանում, բայց դե էլի մեծ բան ա :Smile: 

"Negative advertisement is still an advertisement."  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, Լարոն որոշ չափով ճիշտ էր աշխուժության պահով: 601 գրառում:  Հիմա գուցե այդ 601 գրառումներից կեսը Մեֆին էր պատկանում, բայց դե էլի մեծ բան ա
> 
> "Negative advertisement is still an advertisement."


…բանկիս հաշիվը գրե՞մ… 

ո՞վ ա ասում նեգատիվ… ես սենց լավ բաներ սկի Նարեկացու մասին չեմ գրել…

----------

Sambitbaba (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Գրառումները շատ են, քվեարկողները ՝ քիչ…
Ահա թե որն է խնդիրը  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այ Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդ և Ակումբի հարգելի հյուրեր:
Մի քիչ քննարկեք գործերը՝ լսենք էլի: Երբ տեսնում եմ, մեկնումեկդ ներկա ա էջում, բայց ձեն ծպուտ չեք հանում:
Մենակ Weather-ը մի-երկու բան ասեց:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Գրառումները շատ են, քվեարկողները ՝ քիչ…
> Ահա թե որն է խնդիրը


Մի գաղտնիք ասեմ: Իմ համար գրառումները ավելի հետաքրքիր են:  Ես ինքս մենակ կարող էի նստել և ընտրել նույն գործերը, որոնք հիմա առաջիկա դիրքերում են:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), ivy (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի գաղտնիք ասեմ: Իմ համար գրառումները ավելի հետաքրքիր են:  Ես ինքս մենակ կարող էի նստել և ընտրել նույն գործերը, որոնք հիմա առաջիկա դիրքերում են:


Դավ, կարա՞ս մի հատ էքզիթ պոլերի արդյունքներն ասես… ես կարող ա իմ քվեն ծախեմ եթե տենամ իրար կպած են սաղ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդ և Ակումբի հարգելի հյուրեր:
> Մի քիչ քննարկեք գործերը՝ լսենք էլի: Երբ տեսնում եմ, մեկնումեկդ ներկա ա էջում, բայց ձեն ծպուտ չեք հանում:
> Մենակ Weather-ը մի-երկու բան ասեց:


Գալ, կներես, ես քեզ իմ $300-ից բաժի կհանեմ… լրիվ մտիցս թռել էր… Չուկին 50 եմ տվել քեզ էլ մի .50 կտամ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, կներես, ես քեզ իմ $300-ից բաժի կհանեմ… լրիվ մտիցս թռել էր… Չուկին 50 եմ տվել քեզ էլ մի .50 կտամ…


Հիսունը քիչ ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ Հավաքածուի ժողովուրդ և Ակումբի հարգելի հյուրեր:
> Մի քիչ քննարկեք գործերը՝ լսենք էլի: Երբ տեսնում եմ, մեկնումեկդ ներկա ա էջում, բայց ձեն ծպուտ չեք հանում:
> Մենակ *Weather*-ը մի-երկու բան ասեց:


հա բայց Weather-ի գրածը եղանակ չստեղծեց…

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, կարա՞ս մի հատ էքզիթ պոլերի արդյունքներն ասես… ես կարող ա իմ քվեն ծախեմ եթե տենամ իրար կպած են սաղ…


Էքզիթ փոլ ի՞նչ ես անում: Վերևում ամեն ինչ գրանցված ա: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիսունը քիչ ա:


 Գալ, էլ մի բազառ արա… որ կուզես ճիշտն իմանաս ես 0.50 -ի գրել… բայց արի 25-ով բարիշենք… դու մի երկու հատ ինձ հակա բաներ ես գրել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գալին երեք հարյուր  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էքզիթ փոլ ինչ ես անում: Վերևում ամեն ինչ գրանցված ա:


չեմ քվեարկել… տենում Դավ ջան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալին երեք հարյուր


դու սուս… որ կուզես հլա դու քո ջբից մի բան պտի ֆռաս սաղ մասնակիցներին…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հա բայց Weather-ի գրածը եղանակ չստեղծեց…


Կարևոր չի Մեֆ ջան:
Համ էլ՝ իր ասած որոշ բաների հետ համամիտ էի: 
Բոլորիս էլ պարզ ա, որ նորեկների մեջ են հեղինակները ու ցավոք իրենց գործերի մեծ մասը մարդկանց դուր չի եկել:
Գոնե քննարկեն, բանավիճեն մի քիչ, դրանով իրենց ճանաչենք:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, էլ մի բազառ արա… որ կուզես ճիշտն իմանաս ես 0.50 -ի գրել… բայց արի 25-ով բարիշենք… դու մի երկու հատ ինձ հակա բաներ ես գրել…


Ես ե՞րբ եմ քեզ հակա բան գրել:
Զրպարտիչ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու սուս… որ կուզես հլա դու քո ջբից մի բան պտի ֆռաս սաղ մասնակիցներին…


ես ընդամենը մարգարեանում էի  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

OK:… Դավ, Հեթանոս ախպեր… տեսա էքզիթ փոլերը… կարա՞ս էն Տուալետի, Պադվալի ու Գեյգոյի հեղինակներին ասես Մեֆն իրա ձենը ծախում ա պռիզի 50%-ը… կամ էլ գալիս են ստեղ ու իրանց գրածը պաշտպանում են… 

էսի իմ վերջնական գինն ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես ընդամենը մարգարեանում էի


լսի օրիորդ Մարգարե… մի խառնի… դու իմ փողերի վրա ղումար մի խաղա… OK?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես ընդամենը մարգարեանում էի


Համբերի դե վայ դու էլ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ե՞րբ եմ քեզ հակա բան գրել:
> Զրպարտիչ:


գրել էիր Հենակետը լավն ա… կարող ա՞ քվեարկել ես դրա օգտին… հլը ասում էիր Գագոն լավն ա… Գագոն գեյ ա…

----------


## Դավիթ

> OK:… Դավ, Հեթանոս ախպեր… տեսա էքզիթ փոլերը… կարա՞ս էն Տուալետի, Պադվալի ու Գեյգոյի հեղինակներին ասես Մեֆն իրա ձենը ծախում ա պռիզի 50%-ը… կամ էլ գալիս են ստեղ ու իրանց գրածը պաշտպանում են… 
> 
> էսի իմ վերջնական գինն ա…



Երեքից երկուսը հաստատ կպաշտպանեն, արխային: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լսի օրիորդ Մարգարե… մի խառնի… դու իմ փողերի վրա ղումար մի խաղա… OK?


էդ հլը հարց ա ով ում փողերի վրա ա ղումար խաղում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համբերի դե վայ դու էլ:


պահ, Մեֆը ստեղ թալանում ա, դու էլ ասում ես՝ համբերի՞  :Beee:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էդ հլը հարց ա ով ում փողերի վրա ա ղումար խաղում


էն վերևները մի հատ բարի մարդ ասեց "փողը տանք ժուրիին"…

…ու վաբշե դու սուս… դրած 7-ի պատմությունն էջերով վերապատմում ես… ռեկլամ ե՞ս անում… մարդիկ կարող ա մեջը պոտենցիալ տենան…

ու բացի դրանից փոխի արդար բաժանման ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա… չի առաջարկվել… լսի, կարող ա՞ Գալը քեզ փող ա խոստացել իրա փայից…

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերջը անցա կարդալուն, առաջինը կարդացի արդեն: Օրական կարելի ա մի քանի հատ կարդալ, որ շատ չկուտակվի իրար վրա ամեն ինչ:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> պահ, Մեֆը ստեղ թալանում ա, դու էլ ասում ես՝ համբերի՞


ես չեմ թալանում արդար բաժանել եմ… բայց որ սիրտս դնեմ խղճիս, իսկապես անարդար մոմենտ կա… էն մասնակիցների փողերը վսյո տակի արժեր մեր ակումբակիցների վրա բաժանել…

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը, կամ թե ինչ կատարվեց, երբ դոննա Էսպերանսան որոշեց արևոտ Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոյի շուկայից մի կիլո ավոկադո գնել*

Խնամքով էր գրված: Տառասխալներ ու կետադրական սխալներ գրեթե չկային: Հետագա վեճերից խուսափելու համար միանգամից ասեմ, որ գործը մաքուր ու գրագետ գրելը ոչ թե առավելություն ա, այլ նորմա, պլան-մինիմում, ուղղակի դա հիմա հազվադեպ ա պատահում, դրա համար էլ հատ-հատ պետք ա նշել՝ որն ա գրագետ շարադրված, որը՝ անգրագետ (զուտ լեզվական տեսանկյունից):

Ընդհանուր գործը շատ լավ տեղավորվում էր «չեմ հավատում» խորագրի տակ, ականջդ կանչի, Ստանիսլավսկի: Երևում ա, որ հեղինակը գրելուց առաջ մտածել ու պատկերացրել ա իր ապագա գործը, ինչը լավ ա. իրավիճակներ ա ստեղծել, տեսել ա վաճառողին և այլն: Բայց պատմվածքը չի կարողանում ինձ՝ ընթերցողիս խաբել: Այսինքն՝ լավ մտածված ու մշակված չի: Իր տեսանկյունից գրել ա, կարդացողի տեսնակյունից չի կարդացել: Էստեղ պետք ա ասել, որ ես շատ եմ սիրում, երբ գրական տեքստը խաբում ա ինձ, ու դա էնքա՜ն վարպետորեն ա անում, որ ուզում ես՝ անընդհատ շարունակի նույն կերպ խաբել: Տիկինը ոչ մի կերպ չխաբեց, չհավատացրեց, թե ինքը կա, սովորական կարտոնից դեկորատիվ ֆիգուր էր, որ դնում են բեմի ամենահետևի մասի ամենամութ անկյունում: Վաճառողը մի քիչ ավելի լավն էր: Բայց՝ մի քիչ:

Սյուժեի մասին. առաջին հերթին պետք ա ասել, որ զարգացում չկար: Եթե էսսե չի, ակնարկ չի, պոստ-մոդեռնիստական կոկտեյլ չի, այլ հստակ ֆաբուլա՝ պատում ունեցող գործ ա, պիտի գոնե ինչ-որ զարգացում ունենա, չէ՞: Մուտք, ընթացք, հանգուցալուծում: Մուտք՝ շուկա, ընթացք՝ բազառ ու ցցած քիթ, հանգուցալուծում՝ ձեր տղան մեռել է: Չբռնեց ինչ-որ: «Ես քո հա՜յրն եմ, Լյուկ», անկյունից դուրս թռնող ու բո՛ անող զոմբի, շենքի կտուրից գլխին ընկած ռոյալ, բանանի կեղև՝ աստիճանի վրա, նույն էժան շարքից ա: Թող հպարտ ու ինքնահավան ու սպասուհի ունեցող տիկին չլիներ, խաչով տերտեր կամ բմբուլով հնդիկ լիներ, վերջում ասեին՝ տղադ մեռավ, ինքն էլ ցնդեր. նույն բանը չէ՞ր լինի: Փաստորեն՝ սկիզբը փուստ ա գրված, վերջին համարյա չի օգնում:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ 280 մասանոց սերիալի 52-րդ սերիան էր: Շատ հստակ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալի: Էն մասին, թե ինչպես գեղեցիկ արևայրուկով դոննա Էսպերանսան որոշել էր իր ամպոտ, փողոտ ու կորպորատիվոտ ոտքերը իջեցնել Ռիոյի տաք ավազների վրա, էն էլ սցենարիստի քմահաճույքով քիթը կպավ գետնին: Մի տեսակ սպասում եմ, որ մյուս տասնչորս սերիաներում ինքը պիտի ողբա՝ իր շքեղ տանը նստած, իսկ տասնհինգերորդում որդին պիտի հրաշքով դուրս գա կոմայից ու ամուսնանա վաճառողի աղքատ, բայց բիկինիով ու ծիտ աղջկա հետ: Սերիալներ չեմ սիրում, կներեք:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chilly (27.11.2012), Chuk (26.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), Ամպ (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես չեմ թալանում արդար բաժանել եմ… բայց որ սիրտս դնեմ խղճիս, իսկապես անարդար մոմենտ կա… էն մասնակիցների փողերը վսյո տակի արժեր մեր ակումբակիցների վրա բաժանել…


քո բաժանման մեջ ե՞ս ուր եմ  :Angry2:  մեռա էն անտեր չգործից գործ սարքելով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> պահ, Մեֆը ստեղ թալանում ա, դու էլ ասում ես՝ համբերի՞


որտև ինքը գիդի որ սրանք Մեֆի փողերն են…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օ՜, դու իսկականից բարի դուրս էկար  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> քո բաժանման մեջ ե՞ս ուր եմ  *մեռա էն անտեր չգործից գործ սարքելով*:


այ հենց դրա համար էլ քեզ փող չի հասնում… քեզ ձերբակալություն ա հասնում… Արէա–ի հետ էլ սիլլիկ-բիլլիկ էիք անում… էսի ձեր համար հո գրական կոնկուրս չի՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օ՜, դու իսկականից բարի դուրս էկար


դեեե… ամենաբարին չեմ, բայց մենք էլ ընենց ոչինչ, էլի… բարութունից խաբար ենք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դեեե… ամենաբարին չեմ, բայց մենք էլ ընենց ոչինչ, էլի… բարութունից խաբար ենք…


բայց էդ քո մասին չէր, Օ՜-ի մասին էր  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բայց էդ քո մասին չէր, Օ՜-ի մասին էր


խի "Օ"-ն ստեղ ա՞… գրառումներ ա՞ անում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խի "Օ"-ն ստեղ ա՞… գրառումներ ա՞ անում…


բա, զավզակում ես, չես նկատում: էկավ, լոլիկների վրա փտած լոլիկ շպրտեց, գնաց

----------


## ivy

> *Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը, կամ թե ինչ կատարվեց, երբ դոննա Էսպերանսան որոշեց արևոտ Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոյի շուկայից մի կիլո ավոկադո գնել*
> 
> լիիիիքը տեքստ


Հայկ ջան, դու սենց տեմպերով մինչև աշխարհի վերջը չես հասցնի բոլորը կարդալ, վերլուծել  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (26.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ուլուանա (26.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, մի բան ասեմ… հաղթում ա Պադվալը… ես համարում եմ որ սա երևի ամենաանցանկալի բանն ա… բացատրեմ…

Պադվալը շիրպոտրեբ ա… պատմվածք չի իմ համար… եթե մյուս պատմվածքների տերերն ինչ որ շանս ունեն գալու ու քյալլա տալու որ իրանցը լավն ա (չեմ խոսում ինչքան շանս ունեն համոզելու), ապա Պադվալը շանս չունի it's too shallow, խորությունն ու փիլիսոթայությունը դիտավորյալ բացակայում ա… գրականության ամենակարևոր էլեմենտը պակասում ա… մնացած տեխնիկական բաներով մարդ չես զարմացնի… 

ցավալի ա որ էդ տեսակի գրականությունն ա առաջ մղվում… 

it ain't fair…

----------

ivy (26.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012), Ուլուանա (26.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա, զավզակում ես, չես նկատում: էկավ, լոլիկների վրա փտած լոլիկ շպրտեց, գնաց


օօօօՕՕՕՕՕՕ00000ՕՕՕՕօօօօօօօօ… Օ-ն… կլորիկը… հասկացա…

----------


## ivy

Ո՞վ ա կարծում, որ Գետնահարկը ակումբցի ա գրել: Ես ասում եմ՝ ակումբցի չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞վ ա կարծում, որ Գետնահարկը ակումբցի ա գրել: Ես ասում եմ՝ ակումբցի չի:


Գրազ գալի՞ս ես ակումբցի ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ ա կարծում, որ Գետնահարկը ակումբցի ա գրել: Ես ասում եմ՝ ակումբցի չի:


ով ուզում ա գրած ըլնի… (գիտեմ էս խոսքերով ես ինձ երևի մեջքից դանակահարում եմ… )

----------


## ivy

> Գրազ գալի՞ս ես ակումբցի ա


Գռազ-մռազ չկա:
Իմյա, սեստռա!

----------

Mephistopheles (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

maybe I should shut up…

----------


## ivy

> ով ուզում ա գրած ըլնի… (գիտեմ էս խոսքերով ես ինձ երևի մեջքից դանակահարում եմ… )


Էլի որ ով ուզում ա գրած լինի, դրանից ավելի լավը չի դառնում: Մենք ուղղակի սիրում ենք մրցույթների ժամանակ նաև գուշակել, թե որ մեկը ով գրած կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ ջան, դու սենց տեմպերով մինչև աշխարհի վերջը չես հասցնի բոլորը կարդալ, վերլուծել


Բա հիմա ո՞նց անեմ  :Black Eye: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը, կամ թե ինչ կատարվեց, երբ դոննա Էսպերանսան որոշեց արևոտ Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոյի շուկայից մի կիլո ավոկադո գնել*
> 
> Խնամքով էր գրված: Տառասխալներ ու կետադրական սխալներ գրեթե չկային: Հետագա վեճերից խուսափելու համար միանգամից ասեմ, որ գործը մաքուր ու գրագետ գրելը ոչ թե առավելություն ա, այլ նորմա, պլան-մինիմում, ուղղակի դա հիմա հազվադեպ ա պատահում, դրա համար էլ հատ-հատ պետք ա նշել՝ որն ա գրագետ շարադրված, որը՝ անգրագետ (զուտ լեզվական տեսանկյունից):
> 
> Ընդհանուր գործը շատ լավ տեղավորվում էր «չեմ հավատում» խորագրի տակ, ականջդ կանչի, Ստանիսլավսկի: Երևում ա, որ հեղինակը գրելուց առաջ մտածել ու պատկերացրել ա իր ապագա գործը, ինչը լավ ա. իրավիճակներ ա ստեղծել, տեսել ա վաճառողին և այլն: Բայց պատմվածքը չի կարողանում ինձ՝ ընթերցողիս խաբել: Այսինքն՝ լավ մտածված ու մշակված չի: Իր տեսանկյունից գրել ա, կարդացողի տեսնակյունից չի կարդացել: Էստեղ պետք ա ասել, որ ես շատ եմ սիրում, երբ գրական տեքստը խաբում ա ինձ, ու դա էնքա՜ն վարպետորեն ա անում, որ ուզում ես՝ անընդհատ շարունակի նույն կերպ խաբել: Տիկինը ոչ մի կերպ չխաբեց, չհավատացրեց, թե ինքը կա, սովորական կարտոնից դեկորատիվ ֆիգուր էր, որ դնում են բեմի ամենահետևի մասի ամենամութ անկյունում: Վաճառողը մի քիչ ավելի լավն էր: Բայց՝ մի քիչ:
> 
> Սյուժեի մասին. առաջին հերթին պետք ա ասել, որ զարգացում չկար: Եթե էսսե չի, ակնարկ չի, պոստ-մոդեռնիստական կոկտեյլ չի, այլ հստակ ֆաբուլա՝ պատում ունեցող գործ ա, պիտի գոնե ինչ-որ զարգացում ունենա, չէ՞: Մուտք, ընթացք, հանգուցալուծում: Մուտք՝ շուկա, ընթացք՝ բազառ ու ցցած քիթ, հանգուցալուծում՝ ձեր տղան մեռել է: Չբռնեց ինչ-որ: «Ես քո հա՜յրն եմ, Լյուկ», անկյունից դուրս թռնող ու բո՛ անող զոմբի, շենքի կտուրից գլխին ընկած ռոյալ, բանանի կեղև՝ աստիճանի վրա, նույն էժան շարքից ա: Թող հպարտ ու ինքնահավան ու սպասուհի ունեցող տիկին չլիներ, խաչով տերտեր կամ բմբուլով հնդիկ լիներ, վերջում ասեին՝ տղադ մեռավ, ինքն էլ ցնդեր. նույն բանը չէ՞ր լինի: Փաստորեն՝ սկիզբը փուստ ա գրված, վերջին համարյա չի օգնում:
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ 280 մասանոց սերիալի 52-րդ սերիան էր: Շատ հստակ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալի: Էն մասին, թե ինչպես գեղեցիկ արևայրուկով դոննա Էսպերանսան որոշել էր իր ամպոտ, փողոտ ու կորպորատիվոտ ոտքերը իջեցնել Ռիոյի տաք ավազների վրա, էն էլ սցենարիստի քմահաճույքով քիթը կպավ գետնին: Մի տեսակ սպասում եմ, որ մյուս տասնչորս սերիաներում ինքը պիտի ողբա՝ իր շքեղ տանը նստած, իսկ տասնհինգերորդում որդին պիտի հրաշքով դուրս գա կոմայից ու ամուսնանա վաճառողի աղքատ, բայց բիկինիով ու ծիտ աղջկա հետ: Սերիալներ չեմ սիրում, կներեք:


ապեր, էսքան երգար մի գրի… էլ չենք կարում կարդանք… հոծ տեքստերից ալերգիա կա… 

օրինակ էն վերջինները տենց էլ երկու տողից չանցա… ամեն անգամ հենց սկսում էի կարդալ, մեկ էլ էն եմ հիշում որ կնիկս ասում ա "Մեֆ… դիվանին ե՞ս քնելու այֆոնդ գրկած, երեսիդ վրա… թե՞ գալիս ես you know what I mean"… ես էլ վեր եմ թռնում թե "հը՛… տուալետի թուղթն իմ մոտ չի… ես չեմ տարել…"

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Բա հիմա ո՞նց անեմ :


Շուտ-շուտ կարդա ու միացիր զվարճանքին  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ Գետնահարկը Ակումբցի ա  գրել  :Smile: 
Մեկը իրան դրել ա իմ տեղը ու իմ սիրած թեմայի մեջ անհաջող խորացել ա:
Շեռպատրեբը ո՞րն ա Մեֆ ջան, թխած ա, ծերից ծեր թխած:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գռազ-մռազ չկա:
> Իմյա, սեստռա!


մեր միջև լուռ համաձայնություն ա  :Jpit:  չեմ ասի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ Գետնահարկը Ակումբցի ա  գրել 
> Մեկը իրան դրել ա իմ տեղը ու իմ սիրած թեմայի մեջ անհաջող խորացել ա:
> Շեռպատրեբը ո՞րն ա Մեֆ ջան, թխած ա, ծերից ծեր թխած:


Հա, դրել, անամոթավարի թխել ա: Անամոթ ակումբցին: Բայց որ կրեց, փողը պիտի քեզ տա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> մեր միջև լուռ համաձայնություն ա  չեմ ասի


Ես երևի ահավոր դոդ եմ, չեմ խաղում էլ ձեր հետ  :Cray:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, դրել, անամոթավարի թխել ա: Անամոթ ակումբցին: Բայց որ կրեց, փողը պիտի քեզ տա


Չտա, զոռով կառնեմ ձեռից, Բյուր ջան  :LOL: 
Բայց 50-ը Մեֆին պետք ա տամ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ Գետնահարկը Ակումբցի ա  գրել 
> Մեկը իրան դրել ա իմ տեղը ու իմ սիրած թեմայի մեջ անհաջող խորացել ա:
> Շեռպատրեբը ո՞րն ա Մեֆ ջան, թխած ա, ծերից ծեր թխած:


Գալ  :Sad: 
Ես գնացի էս թեմայից...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ 
> Ես գնացի էս թեմայից...


Նե ուխաձի  :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Չտա, զոռով կառնեմ ձեռից, Բյուր ջան 
> Բայց 50-ը Մեֆին պետք ա տամ:


Ես իրան 50-ի գարեջուր կառնեմ: :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Մեֆն ուր ա, ուզում եմ գրկեմ իրան, ուսին լացեմ  :Cray:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չտա, զոռով կառնեմ ձեռից, Բյուր ջան 
> Բայց 50-ը Մեֆին պետք ա տամ:


Հա բա, կարո՞ղ ա իզուր եմ մարգարեանում  :Jpit: 

Ռիփ, մնա  :Tongue:  Զատո խենթը հաստատ Մալխասն ա գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա բա, կարո՞ղ ա իզուր եմ մարգարեանում 
> 
> Ռիփ, մնա  Զատո խենթը հաստատ Մալխասն ա գրել


Բայց ասում ա, որ ինքը չի:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Անվերնագիր 1*

Կարդալու ընթացքում երկու անգամ հրաշքով խուսափեցի գլխուղեղի կաթվածից, մի անգամ՝ հոդախախտումից, մի անգամ՝ ժանտախտից: Ո՞վ պիտի ինձ փոխհատուցի իմ կյանքի ամենաանիմաստ վատնած հինգ րոպեների համար: Որոշ գործեր էնքան անբովանդակ են, որ չես էլ կարող նույնիսկ ասել, որ վատն էին: Հեղինակին խորհուրդ կտայի գրելուց բացի նաև կարդալ: Մանրամասն չեմ գրում:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Chilly (27.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), ivy (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, նախ բարի վերադարձ, տնաշեն չհասցրինք մի կարգին լացել հետևիցդ 
> Երկրորդ, եթե ես գրած լինեի, տենց չէի գոռգոռա, ամոթն էլ լավ բան է 
> Եվ վերջապես, էդ բանակային թեմաներով սովորաբար տղաներն են գրում, որովհետև կանայք էդ փորձը չունեն:
> 
> Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես էստեղ տարբերակ չունեմ, եթե ակումբային նախորդ մրցույթներին հետևած լիենիր, ինքդ էլ կզգայիր


Բարևևևևևևև, շնորհակալ եմ , ես չէի էլ գնացել Այվի ջան , քեզ լսել էի  :Wink: :Ես կուզենայի քո գրածներից կարդալ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Բարևևևևևևև, շնորհակալ եմ , ես չէի էլ գնացել Այվի ջան , քեզ լսել էի :Ես կուզենայի քո գրածներից կարդալ


Ախ դու  :Acute: 
Նախորդ համարյա բոլոր մրցույթներում մասնակցել եմ, կարող ես նայել, հաջորդներին էլ դեռ կարող ա մասնակցեմ, սպասի էս չմասնակցածս դեռ մարսեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

Մալխասը չի, բայց ես գիտեմ թե ով է գրել :

----------


## Malxas

Քվեարկեցի 2,3,5,10,16 տարբերակների օգտին…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Դավիթ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխասը չի, բայց ես գիտեմ թե ով է գրել :


Ամմէ ջան, ի՞նչը Մալխասը չի: Ասա իմանամ, գուցե ես եմ գրել:  :Think:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ախ դու 
> Նախորդ համարյա բոլոր մրցույթներում մասնակցել եմ, կարող ես նայել, հաջորդներին էլ դեռ կարող ա մասնակցեմ, սպասի էս չմասնակցածս դեռ մարսեմ


 :Blush: Ախ դու ձկան աչք  :LOL: ( սիրում եմ այս արտահայտությունը) :LOL: 

Անպայման կկարդամ դու այնքան մեղմ հոգի ունես վստահ եմ քո գրածն էլ քեզ պես մեղմ պետք է որ լինի :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Քվեարկեցի 2,3,5,10,16 տարբերակների օգտին…


Մալխաս ջան, երկրորդ տարբերակը կբացատրե՞ս:  :Think:

----------

Դավիթ (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, ի՞նչը Մալխասը չի: Ասա իմանամ, գուցե ես եմ գրել:


Մալխաս դու չես էլի  :Wink:  «Խենթ» -ը , բա դու ես գրել ՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մալխաս ջան, երկրորդ տարբերակը կբացատրե՞ս:


Մեկին մեկ նույն բանն էի ուզում հարցնել:

----------

ivy (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Մեկին մեկ նույն բանն էի ուզում հարցնել:


Տնաշեն էսքանի քվեարկել ես՞: Հիմա էս բոլորը լավ գործեր են՞ :Xeloq:  : Ախր ոչ մեկը չկարացի կարդամ է :  :Sad:

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տնաշեն էսքանի քվեարկել ես՞: Հիմա էս բոլորը լավ գործեր են՞ : Ախր ոչ մեկը չկարացի կարդամ է :


Տնաշենը Շինարարն ա, ոչ մեկի համար դեռ չեմ քվեարկել, երկրորդը կարդացել եմ, ու ընդհանրապես՝ սխալ մեջբերում ա սա հաստատ :ՃՃ:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, դրել, անամոթավարի թխել ա: *Անամոթ ակումբցին: Բայց որ կրեց, փողը պիտի քեզ տա*


Օրիորդ Մարգարե… մի հատ խուրդի էս մասը… ջանս կասկած ա ընգել… ոնց ուզում ես… հրապարակային թե ՓՄ-ով… բայց պտի խուրդես…

----------


## ivy

Քվեարկե՜լ ա Շինարարը  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Տնաշենը Շինարարն ա, ոչ մեկի համար դեռ չեմ քվեարկել, երկրորդը կարդացել եմ, ու ընդհանրապես՝ սխալ մեջբերում ա սա հաստատ :ՃՃ:


 :LOL: Վայ կներես ես սա Մալխասին պետք է գրեի  :Smile: , մենակ թե Մալխասն էլ չասի թե տնաշենը Շինարարն ա :Shok:  , Շինարարն էլ վրաս գա կռիվ :LOL:

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, երկրորդ տարբերակը կբացատրե՞ս:


Մի անգամ արդեն բացատրել եմ, բայց ինձ դժվար չէ ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնել:
Նախ նշեմ, որ 2 - ին ձայն եմ տվել համեմատության մեջ դնելով իր ընկերակիցների հետ:
Երկրորդ. ստեղծագործությունը զբաղեցնում է ճիշտ այնքան տարածք, որքան անհրաժեշտ է խոսքը ընթերցողին հասցնելու համար: Հավատացնում եմ, որ դա քիչ առավելություն չէ: Շարադրանքի առումով եթե զիջում է ոմանց՝ ապա ոչ այնքան շատ: Հեղինակն իմ կարծիքով տաղանդավոր է: Այս անգամ նա անշուշտ չի փայլել, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ նա կարող է որակական զգալի աճ գրանցել, ինչը ես չէի ասի «Մեկ կիլո լոլիկի դեպքում»: 

Քանի որ գրառում եմ կատարել ավելացնեմ. «Խենթ» - ը իր մակարդակի համեմատ անարդարացիորեն քիչ ձայներ է հավաքել: Եվս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ, որ դա ես չեմ գրել:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Քվեարկե՜լ ա Շինարարը


Չէէէէ :LOL: , խի՞ եք մտքերս սխալ հասկանում  :Smile: : Ես Շինարարի հետ չէի վաաաաաաաշ :Beee:  :Acute:

----------


## ivy

> Մի անգամ արդեն բացատրել եմ, բայց ինձ դժվար չէ ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնել:
> Նախ նշեմ, որ 2 - ին ձայն եմ տվել համեմատության մեջ դնելով իր ընկերակիցների հետ:
> Երկրորդ. ստեղծագործությունը զբաղեցնում է ճիշտ այնքան տարածք, որքան անհրաժեշտ է խոսքը ընթերցողին հասցնելու համար: Հավատացնում եմ, որ դա քիչ առավելություն չէ: Շարադրանքի առումով եթե զիջում է ոմանց՝ ապա ոչ այնքան շատ: Հեղինակն իմ կարծիքով տաղանդավոր է: Այս անգամ նա անշուշտ չի փայլել, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ նա կարող է որակական զգալի աճ գրանցել, ինչը ես չէր ասի «Մեկ կիլո լոլիկի դեպքում»:


Ոնց որ կասեր օղարմածիկ պապս՝ աշխարքս շուռ ա էկել, սրա հերն եմ անիծել (c)

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս դու չես էլի  «Խենթ» -ը , բա դու ես գրել ՞


Դու շատ նրբազգաց ես. «Խենթը» իսկապես ես չեմ գրել:

----------

Ամմէ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Ես կարող ա շատ լավատես եմ, բայց ինձ չգիտեմ ինչի թվում ա, որ Մալխասը 2-րդ տարբերակը խառնել է «Անվերնագիր 2»-ի հետ, քանզի երկուսի մեջ էլ 2 կա: Բայց կարող ա ինձ ուղղակի հույս եմ տալիս  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Հա բա, կարո՞ղ ա իզուր եմ մարգարեանում 
> 
> Ռիփ, մնա  Զատո խենթը հաստատ Մալխասն ա գրել


Էսպես ասում եք հարյուր հոգով, իմանում են ես եմ գրել ու ձայն չեն տալիս, խեղճ հեղինակն իմ պատճառով տուժում է  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի անգամ արդեն բացատրել եմ, բայց ինձ դժվար չէ ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնել:
> Նախ նշեմ, որ 2 - ին ձայն եմ տվել համեմատության մեջ դնելով իր ընկերակիցների հետ:
> Երկրորդ. ստեղծագործությունը զբաղեցնում է ճիշտ այնքան տարածք, որքան անհրաժեշտ է խոսքը ընթերցողին հասցնելու համար: Հավատացնում եմ, որ դա քիչ առավելություն չէ: Շարադրանքի առումով եթե զիջում է ոմանց՝ ապա ոչ այնքան շատ: Հեղինակն իմ կարծիքով տաղանդավոր է: Այս անգամ նա անշուշտ չի փայլել, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ նա կարող է որակական զգալի աճ գրանցել, ինչը ես չէի ասի «Մեկ կիլո լոլիկի դեպքում»:


Ստեղծագործությունը զբաղեցնում է ճիշտ այնքան տարածք, որքան անհրաժեշտ է՝ դրանով տասը շիշ խորովածի կրակ կպցնելու համար  :Jpit: : Հազար ներողություն, էլի. ի՞նչ միտք: Մենակ թե չսկսեք համոզել, որ միտք կա, բայց ես չեմ տեսնում, քանզի վասնզի լավ է կույր աչոք, քան կույր մտոք, ժամանակով կատուն ճոն էր և այլն և այլն. միտք չկար: Շարադրանքի առումով գրեթե չի զիջում նախնական քաոսին, որից աստված ստեղծեց ամեն ինչը, ներառյալ գրողներին ու ընթերցողներիս: Հեղինակը, ի դեպ, եթե մի քիչ ավելի պակաս փայլեր, ապա տեսականորեն ունակ կլիներ է՛լ ավելի զգալի որակական աճ գրանցելու հաջորդ անգամ: Ինչքան վատ, էնքան լավ:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ոնց որ կասեր օղարմածիկ պապս՝ աշխարքս շուռ ա էկել, սրա հերն եմ անիծել (c)


Այվի ջան, աշխարհի ամենահամակրելի մկնիկ, ինչումն է քո վրդովմունքը: Ես սոսկ կարծիք եմ արտահայտել, որը կարող է ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինել: Հիմա երևի... երևի չէ, հաստատ, Անվերնագիր - 2 -ի հեղինակն էլ քո գրառումն է կարդում ու մտածում, որ աշխարհը շուռ է եկել:  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Ստեղծագործությունը զբաղեցնում է ճիշտ այնքան տարածք, որքան անհրաժեշտ է՝ դրանով տասը շիշ խորովածի կրակ կպցնելու համար : Հազար ներողություն, էլի. ի՞նչ միտք: Մենակ թե չսկսեք համոզել, որ միտք կա, բայց ես չեմ տեսնում, քանզի վասնզի լավ է կույր աչոք, քան կույր մտոք, ժամանակով կատուն ճոն էր և այլն և այլն. միտք չկար: Շարադրանքի առումով գրեթե չի զիջում նախնական քաոսին, որից աստված ստեղծեց ամեն ինչը, ներառյալ գրողներին ու ընթերցողներիս: Հեղինակը, ի դեպ, եթե մի քիչ ավելի պակաս փայլեր, ապա տեսականորեն ունակ կլիներ է՛լ ավելի զգալի որակական աճ գրանցելու հաջորդ անգամ: Ինչքան վատ, էնքան լավ:


Հայկո ջան, ես* կարծիք* եմ գրել, իսկ դու *ծաղր*:

----------

Ամմէ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ես կարող ա շատ լավատես եմ, բայց ինձ չգիտեմ ինչի թվում ա, որ Մալխասը 2-րդ տարբերակը խառնել է «Անվերնագիր 2»-ի հետ, քանզի երկուսի մեջ էլ 2 կա: Բայց կարող ա ինձ ուղղակի հույս եմ տալիս


Հույս տալու խնդիր առհասարակ չկա: Ես հաստատ գիտեմ, թե ինչի համար եմ քվեարկել: Շնորհակալություն, որ անտարբեր չես իմ քվեարկածի համար  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես իմ փողից հրաժարվում եմ…

----------

ivy (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, աշխարհի ամենահամակրելի մկնիկ, ինչումն է քո վրդովմունքը: Ես սոսկ կարծիք եմ արտահայտել, որը կարող է ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինել: Հիմա երևի... երևի չէ, հաստատ, Անվերնագիր - 2 -ի հեղինակն էլ քո գրառումն է կարդում ու մտածում, որ աշխարհը շուռ է եկել:


Մալխաս, Անվերնագիր 2-Ին ինքս էլ եմ քվեարկել, դու քվեարկել ես ոչ թե Անվերնագիր 2-ին, այլ 2-ին՝ Անվերնագիր 1-ին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան, ես* կարծիք* եմ գրել, իսկ դու *ծաղր*:


Անկասկած: Դու պատռեցիր իմ դիմակը: Մի բան ա մենակ մխիթարում ինձ՝ ես *ծաղր* եմ գրել, ոչ թե *Անվերնագիր 1*:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Անկասկած: Դու պատռեցիր իմ դիմակը: Մի բան ա մենակ մխիթարում ինձ՝ ես *ծաղր* եմ գրել, ոչ թե *Անվերնագիր 1*:


Քո դիմակը պատռելու խնդիր չունեմ, սրամտություններով փայլելու` նույնպես: 
Ես քեզ վատ չեմ տրամադրված, լավ եղիր:

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս, Անվերնագիր 2-Ին ինքս էլ եմ քվեարկել, դու քվեարկել ես ոչ թե Անվերնագիր 2-ին, այլ 2-ին՝ Անվերնագիր 1-ին:


Հա, բայց Անվերնագիր 2-ին էլ եմ քվեարկել չէ...

----------


## ivy

> Հա, բայց Անվերնագիր 2-ին էլ եմ քվեարկել չէ...


Բայց էն գրածդ երկրորդ տարբերակին էր, չէ՞ վերաբերվում, ոչ թե Անվերնագիր 2-ին  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

Երեխեք չի կարելի լավ , վերջացրե՛ք, արդեն իրար եք քննարկում, ոչ թե պատմվածքները: :Think:

----------


## Malxas

> Բայց էն գրածդ երկրորդ տարբերակին էր, չէ՞ վերաբերվում, ոչ թե Անվերնագիր 2-ին


Այոոոոոո: 
Գուցե Անվերնագիր - 2 համար է՞լ բացատրություն պետք է տամ: :Smile: 
Տնաշեններ, կինը ամուսնուց դավաճանության համար էդքան բացատրություն չէր պահանջի, որքան դուք 2 -րդ տարբերակի համար քվեարկելու: Մի՞ թե այդքան վատն է:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կարդացել եմ մինչև 13-ը…
> 
> ուզում եմ մի բան նշել ժողովուրդ… *ես ճարտարապետ եմ, գրականության հետ կապ չունեմ* գրում եմ զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքը, էսի պրոֆեսիոնալ կարծիք չի… 
> 
> ……


…էս իմ ամենալավ գրառումն ա…

----------


## Ամմէ

Դու ես գրել Մալխաս ջան ՞ : Ես հենց հիմա կկարդամ: Սպասի՛ր , տեղ չգնա՛ս: Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ թե ինչպես է գրում այս համակրելի մարդը:  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Բացատրություն չենք պահանջում, ես որ անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրվում էի, իսկականից  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այոոոոոո: 
> Գուցե Անվերնագիր - 2 համար է՞լ բացատրություն պետք է տամ:
> Տնաշեններ, կինը ամուսնուց դավաճանության համար էդքան բացատրություն չէր պահանջի, որքան դուք 2 -րդ տարբերակի համար քվեարկելու: Մի՞ թե այդքան վատն է:


Դե ես լրիվ անկեղծ ուզում եմ հասկանալ: Քո տպավորությունները իմ տպավորություններից հաստատ շատ են, ասի՝ կարող ա բացատրես, ես էլ զգամ դա: Լրիվ լուրջ: «Անվերնագիր 1»-ի մասին իմ բոլոր տպավորությունները հլը որ տեղավորվում են «յանիմ ինչ»-ի շրջանակում:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> …էս իմ ամենալավ գրառումն ա…


Մեֆ, ասում եմ՝ սենց մրցույթների վերջում սաղս մոռանում ենք ով ում գրածի մասին ինչ էր ասում, մի տենց վատ էղի գրածներիցդ  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

> Բացատրություն չենք պահանջում, ես որ անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրվում էի, իսկականից


Գուցե ես անհաջող արտահայտվեցի քո հետաքրքրությունը *բացատրության պահանջ* որակելով: Խնդրում եմ միշտ հետաքրքրվիր ու ես միշտ սիրով կպատասխանեմ:  :Smile:

----------

ivy (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ասում եմ՝ սենց մրցույթների վերջում սաղս մոռանում ենք ով ում գրածի մասին ինչ էր ասում, մի տենց վատ էղի գրածներիցդ


Ի՛… եթե իմ գրածները պտի մոռանաք, բա էլ խի՞ եմ գրում…

----------

ivy (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Մեֆ, ասում եմ՝ սենց մրցույթների վերջում սաղս մոռանում ենք ով ում գրածի մասին ինչ էր ասում, մի տենց վատ էղի գրածներիցդ



Ես սկզբում միայն ձեր գրառումներն էի կարդում, հետո չդիմացա ու գնացի կարդալու  :Smile:

----------

ivy (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրիորդ Մարգարե… մի հատ խուրդի էս մասը… ջանս կասկած ա ընգել… ոնց ուզում ես… հրապարակային թե ՓՄ-ով… բայց պտի խուրդես…


վայ դե  :LOL:  բան էր, ասեցի: 

էս մրցույթին մինիմում երեք ակումբցի կա: գտեք նրանց  :Jpit: 




> Էսպես ասում եք հարյուր հոգով, իմանում են ես եմ գրել ու ձայն չեն տալիս, խեղճ հեղինակն իմ պատճառով տուժում է


ի՞նչ կապ ունի հեղինակի անձը: 

մի հարց էլ, հատու՞կ ես ընտրել անհաջող գործերը, դրանց օգտին քվեարկել  :LOL: 


Հ.Գ. Խենքը չեմ կարդացել: Մենակ էս խենթով ինձ առաքյալներ չանեք, խնդրում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Դե ես լրիվ անկեղծ ուզում եմ հասկանալ: Քո տպավորությունները իմ տպավորություններից հաստատ շատ են, ասի՝ կարող ա բացատրես, ես էլ զգամ դա: Լրիվ լուրջ: «Անվերնագիր 1»-ի մասին իմ բոլոր տպավորությունները հլը որ տեղավորվում են «յանիմ ինչ»-ի շրջանակում:


Եթե բոլորովին անկեղծ՝ ուրեմն «յանիմ ինչ» - ը ճիշտ կլիներ բնորոշել ամբողջ մրցույթի համար: Ես այստեղ չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի գործ, որը արժանի լիներ տպվելու: Ու իմ կարծիքն էլ, ինչպես նշել եմ, զուտ համեմատատության մեջ դնելով է այսպես արտահայտվում: Բացի այդ, գուցե երիտասարդ գրողներ են, մենակ փնովելով չի, մի խրախուսանքի խոսք չասվի՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վայ դե  բան էր, ասեցի: 
> 
> էս մրցույթին մինիմում երեք ակումբցի կա: գտեք նրանց 
> 
> 
> 
> ի՞նչ կապ ունի հեղինակի անձը: 
> 
> մի հարց էլ, հատու՞կ ես ընտրել անհաջող գործերը, դրանց օգտին քվեարկել 
> ...


ես որ գտնեմ էդ ակումբցիներին, գնալու եմ Չուկի ոռը պաչեմ, որ դրանց էլ չթողի սենց կոնկուրսների մասնակցեն…

----------


## Malxas

> վայ դե  բան էր, ասեցի: 
> 
> էս մրցույթին մինիմում երեք ակումբցի կա: գտեք նրանց 
> 
> 
> 
> ի՞նչ կապ ունի հեղինակի անձը: 
> 
> մի հարց էլ, հատու՞կ ես ընտրել անհաջող գործերը, դրանց օգտին քվեարկել 
> ...


Իմ քվեարկության վերաբերյալ քո կարծիքը չեմ կիսում, սիրելի... անունդ շատ է երկար է, ինչպե՞ս կարճ անվանեմ քեզ: :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

Ես ուզում եմ գնալ Քարահունջ  :Blush: , մի անգամ գոնե այնտեղ լինել: Գիտես ինձ թվում է կրկնություններն էին մի փոքր խանգարում: :Smile: Սա իմ կարծիքն է : Ընդհանուր առմամբ Քարահունջը սիրեցի ու ցանկություն ունեցա այնտեղ լինելու: :Blush:

----------

kivera (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Դու ես գրել Մալխաս ջան ՞ : Ես հենց հիմա կկարդամ: Սպասի՛ր , տեղ չգնա՛ս: Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ թե ինչպես է գրում այս համակրելի մարդը:


Ես չեմ, եթե ցանկանում ես ես քեզ կտամ իմ ստեղծագործությունները և դու կկարդաս  :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ես չեմ, եթե ցանկանում ես ես քեզ կտամ իմ ստեղծագործությունները և դու կկարդաս


Ահա ,շատ եմ ուզում: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե բոլորովին անկեղծ՝ ուրեմն «յանիմ ինչ» - ը ճիշտ կլիներ բնորոշել ամբողջ մրցույթի համար: Ես այստեղ չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի գործ, որը արժանի լիներ տպվելու: Ու իմ կարծիքն էլ, ինչպես նշել եմ, զուտ համեմատատության մեջ դնելով է այսպես արտահայտվում: Բացի այդ, գուցե երիտասարդ գրողներ են, մենակ փնովելով չի, մի խրախուսանքի խոսք չասվի՞:


 :LOL:  էլ մի համեստություն արա

----------


## Malxas

> Ահա ,շատ եմ ուզում:


Հիմա քեզ նամակ կգրեմ:  :Wink:

----------

Ամմէ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Peace

Երկրորդի հեղինակ ջան, եթե քեզ խնդրեմ, հետո, որ հեղինակները բացահայտվեն, կմեկնաբանե՞ս էս տողի ասելիքը. 

_Ցերեկ էր: Հետո աչքն ընկավ դիմացից եկող մարդու ձեռքի մոմին: Մոմը ոչ թելուսավորում էր, այլ խավարեցնում էր շուրջը:_

----------

impression (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկրորդի հեղինակ ջան, եթե քեզ խնդրեմ, հետո, որ հեղինակները բացահայտվեն, կմեկնաբանե՞ս էս տողի ասելիքը. 
> 
> _Ցերեկ էր: Հետո աչքն ընկավ դիմացից եկող մարդու ձեռքի մոմին: Մոմը ոչ թելուսավորում էր, այլ խավարեցնում էր շուրջը:_


դժբախտ երջանկություն, նորից չեն սիրում, սիրում են կրկին  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> էլ մի համեստություն արա


Դու այստեղ որտե՞ղ տեսար իմ համեստությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երկրորդի հեղինակ ջան, եթե քեզ խնդրեմ, հետո, որ հեղինակները բացահայտվեն, կմեկնաբանե՞ս էս տողի ասելիքը. 
> 
> _Ցերեկ էր: Հետո աչքն ընկավ դիմացից եկող մարդու ձեռքի մոմին: Մոմը ոչ թելուսավորում էր, այլ խավարեցնում էր շուրջը:_


մոմը փչացած ա եղել… ի՞նչ կա չհասկանալու… մազալու հարցեր ես տալիս…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե բոլորովին անկեղծ՝ ուրեմն «յանիմ ինչ» - ը ճիշտ կլիներ բնորոշել ամբողջ մրցույթի համար: Ես այստեղ չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի գործ, որը արժանի լիներ տպվելու: Ու իմ կարծիքն էլ, ինչպես նշել եմ, զուտ համեմատատության մեջ դնելով է այսպես արտահայտվում: Բացի այդ, գուցե երիտասարդ գրողներ են, մենակ փնովելով չի, մի խրախուսանքի խոսք չասվի՞:


Է հա, բայց ինչի՞ համար խրախուսես, որ գրել ա՞: Շաուրմայանոցում վառած շաուրմա սարքողին խրախուսում ե՞ս: Մազերդ ծուռումուռ կտրած ջահել վարսավիրին խրախուսում ե՞ս: Պիտի՞ գոնե մի անգամ ասվի, որ վատը վատն ա: Թե չէ դրսում ուր նայում ես՝ գովեստ ու հառաչ ա, անդուր ա արդեն: Ես ինձ դուր եկածին ասում եմ լավն ա, ինձ դուր չեկածին հիմնականում ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասում, բայց էս անգամ ասեցի:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), erexa (27.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ուլուանա (27.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դժբախտ երջանկություն, նորից չեն սիրում, սիրում են կրկին


դու էն ասա… քվերակել ե՞ս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու էն ասա… քվերակել ե՞ս…


չէ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ


խի՞…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խի՞…


պաշտոնական պատճառը՝ հլը սաղ չեմ կարդացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> պաշտոնական պատճառը՝ հլը սաղ չեմ կարդացել


իսկ ո՞րն ես ամենալավը կարդացել որ կարաս անգիր պատմես…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ ո՞րն ես ամենալավը կարդացել որ կարաս անգիր պատմես…


յոթերորդը  :LOL:

----------

Ամմէ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Է հա, բայց ինչի՞ համար խրախուսես, որ գրել ա՞: Շաուրմայանոցում վառած շաուրմա սարքողին խրախուսում ե՞ս: Մազերդ ծուռումուռ կտրած ջահել վարսավիրին խրախուսում ե՞ս: Պիտի՞ գոնե մի անգամ ասվի, որ վատը վատն ա: Թե չէ դրսում ուր նայում ես՝ գովեստ ու հառաչ ա, անդուր ա արդեն: Ես ինձ դուր եկածին ասում եմ լավն ա, ինձ դուր չեկածին հիմնականում ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասում, բայց էս անգամ ասեցի:


Դու շատ իրավացի բաներ ես գրել, թեպետ համեմատություններդ այնքան էլ հաճելի չէին ինձ: Բայց եթե կարդաս իմ նախորդ գրառումները՝ կտեսնես, որ միայն գովեստներ չէ որ շռայլել եմ: Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները բավականաչափ դառը ճշմարտություն լսեցին իրենց գործերի հասցեին: Իսկ այդ դեպքում սակավ խրախուսանքը բոլորովին էլ ավելորդ չէ:

----------

Ամմէ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> յոթերորդը


մենակ է՞տ… ուրիշ չկա՞

----------


## Peace

Տեսնո՞ւմ եք «Հենակետում»-ն ինչ է անում: Հուշիկ-հուշիկ գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ: Սենց բան կլինի այ մարդ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ինձ կարա՞ք համոզեք ում տամ ձենս… Գետնախորշին, Հենակետին թե Գագոյին… ես վաբշե տո ոչ մի տեսակի Գագոյի ձեն չեմ տա, բայց ստեղ փողի հաշիվ ա… կամ ո՞վ կարա ինձ համոզի որն ա էս տարբերակներից ամենալավը… 

common համոզեք… գովացեք… give me your best shut

----------


## ivy

Էսա պարզվելու ա՝ էն Հենակետումն էլ ա ակումբցի գրել, ու լրիվ խայտառակություն կլինի, մենք էլ կոչվում ենք հյուրասեր մարդի՞կ  :LOL:

----------


## Malxas

> Է հա, բայց ինչի՞ համար խրախուսես, որ գրել ա՞: Շաուրմայանոցում վառած շաուրմա սարքողին խրախուսում ե՞ս: Մազերդ ծուռումուռ կտրած ջահել վարսավիրին խրախուսում ե՞ս: Պիտի՞ գոնե մի անգամ ասվի, որ վատը վատն ա: Թե չէ դրսում ուր նայում ես՝ գովեստ ու հառաչ ա, անդուր ա արդեն: Ես ինձ դուր եկածին ասում եմ լավն ա, ինձ դուր չեկածին հիմնականում ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասում, բայց էս անգամ ասեցի:


Երկրորդ անգամ եմ պատասխանում գրառմանդ:
Ես այն ավելի տեղին կորակեի ժամանակակից որոշ գրողների դեպքում, որոնց մասին ասում են, որ «խելոք մտքեր են արտահայտում» ու քո ասածի պես գովեստներ շռայլում ու չխնայում: Չերկարացնեմ, հասկացար, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Իսկ մեր մրցույթի մասնակիցները այդպիսի բարձունքի հավակնո՞ւմ են: Հազիվ թե: Ուրեմն մենք էլ մի փոքր հանդուրժող լինենք:

----------

Ամմէ (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող ինձ կարա՞ք համոզեք ում տամ ձենս… Գետնախորշին, Հենակետին թե Գագոյին… ես վաբշե տո ոչ մի տեսակի Գագոյի ձեն չեմ տա, բայց ստեղ փողի հաշիվ ա… կամ ո՞վ կարա ինձ համոզի որն ա էս տարբերակներից ամենալավը… 
> 
> common համոզեք… գովացեք… give me your best shut


Մեֆ, դու տասնութերորդն էիր հավանում, էդ երեք հաղթողները քլնգում էիր, էս ինչ օրն ընկար  :Jpit:

----------


## Peace

_Արևանուռ_-ը թեմայից դուրս չի գալիս, բայց մի բառ չի գրում: Սենց բան կլինի այ մարդ:

----------


## ivy

Բայց արդեն գլուխս գնաց էս թեմայից, շուտ-շուտ քվեարկեք, վերջացնենք, անցնենք առաջ, ես էլ գնամ քնելու  :Bye:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու տասնութերորդն էիր հավանում, էդ երեք հաղթողները քլնգում էիր, էս ինչ օրն ընկար


քվեարկության մեջ էդ երեքը մոտ են չէ՞… իսկ ես հլա ձեն ունեմ տալու… թող էն մարդիկ ովքեր կարծում են որ դրանք լավն են, թող գան մեյդան համոզեն ինձ… կարող ա ձենս տամ… բացի դրանից այվի ջան… դու ջոկի իմ քվեն դառնում ա ոսկի, ուժ… քվեն ուժ է… 

կամ համոզում են, կամ էլ փող են առաջարկում… ես հայ եմ, սենց եմ քվեարկում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

չբռնե՞մ Հենակետի օգտին քվեարկեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

երբ ա՞ քվեարկման վերջին օրը…

----------


## Շինարար

> երբ ա՞ քվեարկման վերջին օրը…


Մեֆ, քաղաքականությունը լրիվ աչքաթող ես արել, սենց չի լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մենակ է՞տ… ուրիշ չկա՞


չէ, մնացածները կարդացել եմ զրոյից մի անգամ, ընդ որում՝ զրոյից մեկ ցանկացած թիվ կարա լինի  :LOL: 




> քվեարկության մեջ էդ երեքը մոտ են չէ՞… իսկ ես հլա ձեն ունեմ տալու… թող էն մարդիկ ովքեր կարծում են որ դրանք լավն են, թող գան մեյդան համոզեն ինձ… կարող ա ձենս տամ… բացի դրանից այվի ջան… դու ջոկի իմ քվեն դառնում ա ոսկի, ուժ… քվեն ուժ է… 
> 
> կամ համոզում են, կամ էլ փող են առաջարկում… ես հայ եմ, սենց եմ քվեարկում…


բա, բա, ես էլ եմ ոսկի ձենզ ինձ պահում  :Tongue:

----------


## CactuSoul

Վերջապես հասա վերջին էջին  :Jpit:  5 թե 6 ժամ տևեց, այ մարդ, ու դեռ մի քանի տարբերակն էլ երեկ էի կարդացել… Հետո էլ զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց չեմ հասցնում գիրք կարդալ  :Pardon: 

impression-ին ուզում եմ հատուկ ասել, որ էս թեմայում (չնայած՝ ոչ միայն էս) իր արած բոլոր գրառումները հատ-հատ վարկանշում եմ
համակարգը համարում ա, որ դեռ իրավունք չունեմ «առարկայական» տեսքով վարկանիշները տալու…

Ուզում եմ ասել՝ սպասում եմ Հայկօյի քլունգի գործունեությանը, էն էլ… մեղք ա խեղճը, որ էդքան պիտի կարդա… Մեջները շա՜տ անխիղճ «գործեր» կային…

«Գետնահարկի» օգտին եմ քվեարկել, թեպետ հե՜չ իմ սիրած ոճը կամ թեման չէր ընտրված: Ուղղակի գրողին եմ գնահատել, ոչ թե գրածի խորությունը կամ ուրիշ ինչ-որ չափանիշով արժեք: Միակ պատմվածքն էր, որում ուղղագրական, կետադրական կամ ոճային ակնառու, կոկորդիդ կանգնող սխալներ չկային: Նույնիսկ թեման չսիրելով՝ կլանված կարդացել եմ սկզբից մինչև վերջ ու ամեն բառը, իսկ մյուսներից շատերը նյարդայնացնում էին, շատ հատվածների վրայով աչքերս ուղղակի անցնում էին, մոտավորապես միտքը կամ դրա բացակայությունն ընկալում էի ու անցնում առաջ:

Մնացած ասելիքներս՝ հետո, եթե հավես ու ժամանակ լինի գրելու…

----------

impression (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> երբ ա՞ քվեարկման վերջին օրը…


Հարցման վերևում գրված ա ոչ միայն օրը, այլև ժամն ու րոպեն  :Jpit: ։

Օֆ, էս ինչ տառապանք դառավ էս մրցույթը...  :Wacko:  Ոնց որ ծանր պարտականություն լինի։ Զահլես գնաց արդեն։ «Խենթի» սկզբներում լռվել–մնացել եմ, էլ չեմ ձգում...  :Sad:  Ախր էս պիտի հաճույք լիներ, ոչ թե տաժանակիր աշխատանք։ Առաջարկում եմ բոլոր ընթերցողներով գրողներից բարոյական վնասի փոխհատուցում պահանջել ծախսած ահռելի ժամանակի ու նյարդերի համար։

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քաղաքականությունը լրիվ աչքաթող ես արել, սենց չի լինի:


Շին ախպեր, որ ուշադիր կարդաս, ես հենց քաղաքականությամբ էլ զբաղվում եմ… քվե եմ ծախում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, մնացածները կարդացել եմ զրոյից մի անգամ, ընդ որում՝ զրոյից մեկ ցանկացած թիվ կարա լինի 
> 
> 
> բա, բա, ես էլ եմ ոսկի ձենզ ինձ պահում


… ՕK… պահի, բայց ես հես ա 30.11.2012, ժամը՝ 09:13-ին կքվեարկեմ սաղ քաքմեջ կանեմ կիմանաս… ես ընդունակ եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեման լրիվ Ֆեյսբուքի լրահոսն ա հիշեցնում։ Մինչև մի գրառում ես անում, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես՝ գրառումդ մնաց անցյալում  :LOL: ։

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցման վերևում գրված ա ոչ միայն օրը, այլև ժամն ու րոպեն ։
> 
> Օֆ, էս ինչ տառապանք դառավ էս մրցույթը...  Ոնց որ ծանր պարտականություն լինի։ Զահլես գնաց արդեն։ «Խենթի» սկզբներում լռվել–մնացել եմ, էլ չեմ ձգում...  Ախր էս պիտի հաճույք լիներ, ոչ թե տաժանակիր աշխատանք։ Առաջարկում եմ բոլոր ընթերցողներով գրողներից բարոյական փոխհատուցում պահանջել ծախսած ահռելի ժամանակի ու նյարդերի համար։


իզուր ես կարդում… դա լավ կարդացվում ա գիշերը, որ գործից հոգնած տուն ես գնում, պառկում ես դիվանին, երկու բառ հետո երազ ես տենում…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իզուր ես կարդում… դա լավ կարդացվում ա գիշերը, որ գործից հոգնած տուն ես գնում, պառկում ես դիվանին, երկու բառ հետո երազ ես տենում…


Մեֆ ջան, ես երազներ առանց սրանք կարդալու էլ եմ տեսնում  :Jpit: ։ Քնելու հետ կապված էլ խնդիրներ չունեմ։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ քվեարկությանը մասնակցել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս թեման լրիվ Ֆեյսբուքի լրահոսն ա հիշեցնում։ Մինչև մի գրառում ես անում, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես՝ գրառումդ մնաց անցյալում ։


Ակումբն ակտիվ ենք պահում Ոիլուանա ջան… հլա տակը նայի ինչքան թազա մարդ կա ռիսկ չի անում գրի… էս մրցույթից հետո երևի Ակումբում մարդ չմնա… միթոմ Չուկին լավություն ենք անում… հոնքը դզելու տեղ տվել աչքն ենք հանում…

----------

Շինարար (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես երազներ առանց սրանք կարդալու էլ եմ տեսնում ։ Քնելու հետ կապված էլ խնդիրներ չունեմ։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ քվեարկությանը մասնակցել։


բա էլ զոռդ ինչ ա կարդում ես… ես ասի սնատվոռնի ա պետք…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, ինչքանով որ ինձ գիտեք, ի՞նչ կլինի, ասեք՝ «Խենթը» ես կհավանեի, թե չէ  :LOL: ։ Չէի հավանի, չէ՞։ Չեմ ուզում կարդալ, բայց իմանամ, որ խիղճս չտանջի, էլի, որ դրա օգտին չքվեարկեմ։ Ուղղակի մի այլ կարգի կարդալս չի գալիս  :Black Eye: ։ Իսկ վերջին տարբերակի մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք  :LOL: ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող, ինչքանով որ ինձ գիտեք, ի՞նչ կլինի, ասեք՝ «Խենթը» ես կհավանեի, թե չէ ։ Չէի հավանի, չէ՞։ Չեմ ուզում կարդալ, բայց իմանամ, որ խիղճս չտանջի, էլի, որ դրա օգտին չքվեարկեմ։ Ուղղակի մի այլ կարգի կարդալս չի գալիս ։ Իսկ վերջին տարբերակի մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք ։


Ես չեմ էլ կարդացել՝ առանց խղճի որևէ խայթ զգալու, որովհետև պատմական թեմայով ա:

Ժող, իրո՞ք հաղթող տարբերակը տպագրվելու ա: Ես մինչև էսօր նենց ակնածանք եմ տածում տպագիր խոսքի հանդեպ, դողդոջ ակնածանք ես կասեի: Ակումբը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ակումբը գիրք չի էլի: Էն ինչ ֆորումում կայֆ ա, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կայֆ ա նաև տպագիր տեսքով: Էդ թերթը խմբագիր ունի՞, վաճառվո՞ւմ ա, խմբագիրը նախօրոք կարդացե՞լ ա բոլոր գործերը, գիտի՞ ինչ ա վաճառելու իր ընթերցողներին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես չեմ էլ կարդացել՝ առանց խղճի որևէ խայթ զգալու, որովհետև պատմական թեմայով ա:


Վայ, բա շուտ ասեիք։ Ուրեմն լրիվ հանգիստ խղճով չկարդացի  :Jpit: ։




> Ժող, իրո՞ք հաղթող տարբերակը տպագրվելու ա: Ես մինչև էսօր նենց ակնածանք եմ տածում տպագիր խոսքի հանդեպ, դողդոջ ակնածանք ես կասեի: Ակումբը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ակումբը գիրք չի էլի: Էն ինչ ֆորումում կայֆ ա, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կայֆ ա նաև տպագիր տեսքով: Էդ թերթը խմբագիր ունի՞, վաճառվո՞ւմ ա, խմբագիրը նախօրոք կարդացե՞լ ա բոլոր գործերը, գիտի՞ ինչ ա վաճառելու իր ընթերցողներին:


Հըմ, լավ ասեցիր բայց. էդ տեսանկյունից չէի նայել հարցին։ Փաստորեն, քվեարկելուց առաջ պետք ա նաև մտածել՝ ինչքանով կուզենայինք տվյալ գործը տպագրված տեսնել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, ինչքանով որ ինձ գիտեք, ի՞նչ կլինի, ասեք՝ «Խենթը» ես կհավանեի, թե չէ ։ Չէի հավանի, չէ՞։ Չեմ ուզում կարդալ, բայց իմանամ, որ խիղճս չտանջի, էլի, որ դրա օգտին չքվեարկեմ։ Ուղղակի մի այլ կարգի կարդալս չի գալիս ։ Իսկ վերջին տարբերակի մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք ։


չէ… հաստատ չես հավանի… ես քեզ էէէէ՜՜՜՜ ինչքան ժամանակվանից եմ ճանաչում… հաստատ դուրդ չի գա… ապուշ բան ա… ձանձրալի… եթե Րաֆֆի կարդացել ես համարի կարդացել ես… 

ես չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարամ հաստատ ասեմ… զատո մի քանի բան երկու անգամ եմ կարդացել… Հեթանոսը որ ձեռս ընգավ, է՞… իրա խաթւըր եմ կարդացել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ էլ կարդացել՝ առանց խղճի որևէ խայթ զգալու, որովհետև պատմական թեմայով ա:
> 
> Ժող, ի*րո՞ք հաղթող տարբերակը տպագրվելու ա*: Ես մինչև էսօր նենց ակնածանք եմ տածում տպագիր խոսքի հանդեպ, դողդոջ ակնածանք ես կասեի: Ակումբը շատ եմ սիրում, *բայց ակումբը գիրք չի էլի*: Էն* ինչ ֆորումում կայֆ ա, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կայֆ ա նաև տպագիր տեսքով:* Էդ թերթը խմբագիր ունի՞, վաճառվո՞ւմ ա, խմբագիրը նախօրոք կարդացե՞լ ա բոլոր գործերը, գիտի՞ ինչ ա վաճառելու իր ընթերցողներին:


հա Շին… ջանիս վրա նակոլկա են անելու սաղ տեքստը… 

փաստորեն ուզում ես ասել Գագոյի կաշմառը որ տպես պրինտերի վրա կարող ա հանկարծ լավանա՞… երանի քո հավատքին Շին ախպեր…

----------


## Peace

Քվեարկել էի, բայց ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացի «Խե՛նթ»-ը: Ճիշտ է, կարելի էր քիչ ավելի սեղմ, բայց մեկ է, հեղինակ ջան, էս նյութը քո մոտ մինչև ամենավերջին կենդանի բջիջը մարսված էր, շինծու, ավելորդ «տեսեք-տեսեք ինչ եմ գրել» շարքից համեմատություներ չկային, պարզ երևում էր, ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու համար չէիր գրել, ինքը մտքի, հոգու ու սրտի գործ էր:

 Էս հատվածը որ... չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ:  :Smile: 

_Նկատելով, որ հայտնվել է գերիներով բեռնված երամակի թիկուն-քում, Խենթն ալարկոտ ճլոթեց իր ձիուն: Նա կրկին սուզվել էր խոհե-րի հորձանուտը:
Կրոնավոր հայրը իրեն սովորեցրել էր աշխարհին հոգու աչքերով նայել, ներշնչել էր համոզմունք, որ ամենուրեք Արարչի կամքն է տիրում: Սակայն, ապավինելով Աստծուն` տարակուսանքը միաժա-մանակ խեղդում էր պատանի Սամսոնին, երբ ականատես էր լինում անարդարության, ջարդ ու սպանդի: Իրո՞ք Արարիչն ամենատե՜ս էր... Եվ արդյո՞ք Արարիչն ամենակարող էր, եթե չէր միջամտում, հանդուրժում էր այդ ամենը...
Ու մի օր, մարմնով վերացած, հոգում տառապանք`, նա ծնկեց ա-ղոթքի ու պատասխան մուրաց երկնքից:
Սակայն` երկինքը լուռ էր:
Տանջալի սպասումը մուրալուց վերաճեց ըմբոստ պահանջի: Ան-պատասխան մնալուց հոգնած`, աղոթքի համար նրա վեր պարզած ափերը բռունցքների վերածվեցին ու նա սկսեց հարվածներ տեղալ ծունկ դրած հողին...
Գուցե հենց դա էր եղել երկնքի պատասխանը, որն իր համր լռու-թյամբ նրան ստիպել էր հիշել իր բռունցքների գոյության մասին... Ու սարեցու ազատամիտ ոգին, որ հենց նույն Արարիչն էր դրել Սամ-սոնի սրտում, ստիպել էր բարեպաշտ հորից ներշնչված հեզության դեմ ըմբոստանալ, շեղվել կրոնավոր դառնալու արահետից և իր խենթ ոգու թելադրանքով` ձեռքը սուր վերցնել:_

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քվեարկել էի, բայց *ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացի «Խե՛նթ»-ը*: Ճիշտ է, կարելի էր քիչ ավելի սեղմ, բայց մեկ է, հեղինակ ջան, էս նյութը քո մոտ մինչև ամենավերջին կենդանի բջիջը մարսված էր, շինծու, ավելորդ «տեսեք-տեսեք ինչ եմ գրել» շարքից համեմատություներ չկային, պարզ երևում էր, ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու համար չէիր գրել, ինքը մտքի, հոգու ու սրտի գործ էր:
> 
>  Էս հատվածը որ... չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ: 
> 
> _Նկատելով, որ հայտնվել է գերիներով բեռնված երամակի թիկուն-քում, Խենթն ալարկոտ ճլոթեց իր ձիուն: Նա կրկին սուզվել էր խոհե-րի հորձանուտը:
> Կրոնավոր հայրը իրեն սովորեցրել էր աշխարհին հոգու աչքերով նայել, ներշնչել էր համոզմունք, որ ամենուրեք Արարչի կամքն է տիրում: Սակայն, ապավինելով Աստծուն` տարակուսանքը միաժա-մանակ խեղդում էր պատանի Սամսոնին, երբ ականատես էր լինում անարդարության, ջարդ ու սպանդի: Իրո՞ք Արարիչն ամենատե՜ս էր... Եվ արդյո՞ք Արարիչն ամենակարող էր, եթե չէր միջամտում, հանդուրժում էր այդ ամենը...
> Ու մի օր, մարմնով վերացած, հոգում տառապանք`, նա ծնկեց ա-ղոթքի ու պատասխան մուրաց երկնքից:
> Սակայն` երկինքը լուռ էր:
> Տանջալի սպասումը մուրալուց վերաճեց ըմբոստ պահանջի: Ան-պատասխան մնալուց հոգնած`, աղոթքի համար նրա վեր պարզած ափերը բռունցքների վերածվեցին ու նա սկսեց հարվածներ տեղալ ծունկ դրած հողին...
> Գուցե հենց դա էր եղել երկնքի պատասխանը, որն իր համր լռու-թյամբ նրան ստիպել էր հիշել իր բռունցքների գոյության մասին... Ու սարեցու ազատամիտ ոգին, որ հենց նույն Արարիչն էր դրել Սամ-սոնի սրտում, ստիպել էր բարեպաշտ հորից ներշնչված հեզության դեմ ըմբոստանալ, շեղվել կրոնավոր դառնալու արահետից և իր խենթ ոգու թելադրանքով` ձեռքը սուր վերցնել:_


քեզ մի հատ $5 երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու համար… մենք սկի մի անգամ չենք կարում կարդանք… 

ու վաբշե ժողովուրդ… ով որ երկու անգամ կարդացել ա իրան հինգական դոլար ամեն տարբերակի համար… ես Գետնախորշը 2 անգամ կարդացել եմ… Հենակետը 2 անգամ… Գագոն մի հատից ավել չարժե… էդ ինձ եղավ $10…

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> հա Շին… ջանիս վրա նակոլկա են անելու սաղ տեքստը… 
> 
> փաստորեն ուզում ես ասել Գագոյի կաշմառը որ տպես պրինտերի վրա կարող ա հանկարծ լավանա՞… երանի քո հավատքին Շին ախպեր…


Չէ, ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ չէի ուզում ասեմ: Բայց դե ինչ-որ ա, կարևոր էլ չի էլ: Մարդիկ, գիտակցելով, որ տպվելու ա, ուղարկել են:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.11.2012)

----------


## Peace

> քեզ մի հատ $5 երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու համար… մենք սկի մի անգամ չենք կարում կարդանք…


Մերսի, բայց ես հաղթելու եմ ու 300-ն է իմը: Հինգը թող մնա ինձնից հետո եկողներին:  :LOL: 

Իսկ, եթե լուրջ, ես համարյա բոլոր մրցույթների գործերը երկու անգամ եմ կարդում, առաջինը կարդում եմ, երբ դեռ ոչ մի մեկնաբանություն եղած չի լինում ու քվերակում եմ, դա անում եմ, որ հաստատ համոզված լինեմ, որ ոչ մեկի մեկնաբանությունը չազդեց իմ քվեարկության վրա, հետո արդեն, որ  սկսում են մեկնաբանել մի հատ էլ էդպես եմ անցնում: Հավեսա:  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ չէի ուզում ասեմ: Բայց դե ինչ-որ ա, կարևոր էլ չի էլ: Մարդիկ, գիտակցելով, որ տպվելու ա, ուղարկել են:


…լրիվ հասկացա ինչ ես ասում…  ուղղակի Հավաքածուն պտի մտածի ինչ ա տպում, կարող ա էդ ձևով իրա մակարդակը քցի… պտի խիստ ըլնի, համ գործերի ընտրության մեջ, համ էլ քննադատականների մեջ… դրանով իրա հեղինակությունը կբարձրանա… հիմնականում պետք ա կենտրոնանա ջահելների վրա… ջահելներին բացահայտելու վրա… արժեքը սրա մեջ ա… եթե կարացավ թեկուզ մի քանի գրողի բացահայտել, իմացի բավականին մեծ խնդիր լուծած կլինի…

… և իհարկե անպայման իմ քննադատականները պլտի տպի… առանց դրա չի լինի…

----------

Շինարար (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մերսի, բայց ես հաղթելու եմ ու 300-ն է իմը: Հինգը թող մնա ինձնից հետո եկողներին: 
> 
> Իսկ, եթե լուրջ, ես համարյա բոլոր մրցույթների գործերը երկու անգամ եմ կարդում, առաջինը կարդում եմ, երբ դեռ ոչ մի մեկնաբանություն եղած չի լինում ու քվերակում եմ, դա անում եմ, որ հաստատ համոզված լինեմ, որ ոչ մեկի մեկնաբանությունը չազդեց իմ քվեարկության վրա, հետո արդեն, որ  սկսում են մեկնաբանել մի հատ էլ էդպես եմ անցնում: Հավեսա:



…ուրեմն քեզ $10 պտի տանք… դու պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրի ես… իսկ որ ճիշտը կուզես, վաբշե աշխատավարձ պտի տանք…

----------


## Ուլուանա

*13. Ատունեի կործանումը*
Ատունե անունը մի տեսակ հավեսն էր  :Jpit: ։ Ափսոս, նույնը չեմ կարող ասել պատմվածքի մասին։ Ձանձրալի էր, ձգձգված։ Էդքանը կարելի էր երկու բառով պատմել–վերջացնել։ Էդքան երկար–բարակ նկարագրությունները ոչինչ չէին տալիս պատմվածքին. ոնց որ անընդհատ նույն բանը կարդայի։ Ոչ մի խթանիչ ուժ չկար, որ առաջ տաներ ընթերցանությունը։ Կարդում էի, էնքան որ հասնեի վերջին, մի պլյուս էլ դնեի, որ կարդացի–պրծա։ Չեմ սիրում սենց անիմաստ խորհրդավորություններ։ Գաղափարն ինձ դուր եկավ, այսինքն՝ էն, ինչ վերջին նախադասությամբ բացահայտվեց (առանց էդ նախադասության ես որ չէի իմանա, որ դա է պատմվածքի գաղափարը), բայց դուր չեկավ էն, որ դա պատմվածքի ընթացքում չերևաց։ Մի խոսքով՝ էդ գաղափարը կարելի էր ավելի լավ՝ լրիվ ուրիշ պատմվածքի միջոցով տեղ հասցնել։

*14. Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները*
Ընդհանուր առմամբ դուր եկավ։ Համ ասելիքը, համ պատմվածքի կառուցվածքը, համ էլ գրելաոճը՝ որոշ վերապահումներով. բառերը մի քիչ շատ էին ու հաճախ անտեղի «տպավորիչ»։ Բայց գոնե ինձ համար դա չէր խանգարում ընդհանուր դրական տպավորությանը։ Տեմպն էլ էր հավես։ 

*15. Ցրված սկավառակ*
Շատ բացասական էր։ Ծխախեղդ ու ճահճոտ։ Չեմ սիրում էսպիսի ստեղծագործություններ։ Դա, իհարկե, իմ խիստ անձնական նախընտրությունն է, բայց որ շարադրանքն էլ առանձնապես մի բան չէր, էդ, կարծում եմ, ավելի օբյեկտիվ դիտարկում կարելի է համարել։ Երբ խոսակցություններն էդքան քիչ են լինում, իմ կարծիքով, պիտի ավելի խոսուն ու դիպուկ լինեն։ Էստեղ դրանք մի տեսակ «ջրիկ» էին, ոչ ազդեցիկ։

Որոշեցի քվեարկել 3–րդ («Անվերնագիր–2»), 5–րդ («Հենակետում»), 10–րդ («Անվերնագիր–3») և 14–րդ (Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները) տարբերակների օգտին։

«Գագոյի երազանքի» օգտին չեմ քվեարկում, որովհետև զգացի, որ չէի ուզենա, որ էդ գործը հաղթեր։ Չնայած լավ շարադրանքին ու նկարագրությունների բնականությանը՝ ասելիքը շատ նեղ էր ու ակնհայտորեն գրված էր մարդկանց ուղեղներին դա կաթեցնելու նպատակով։ Դրանից դուրս էդ պատմվածքն արժեք չունի, ըստ իս։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ գլխավոր հերոսի կերպարն ընդհանրապես բացահայտված չէր, այսինքն՝ եթե վերնագիրը նրա անունը չկրեր, չէր էլ իմացվի, որ գլխավոր հերոսն ինքն էր, ու որ ընդհանրապես էնտեղ հերոս կար։ 

«Գետնահարկն» էլ չէի ուզենա հաղթեր, չնայած համարում եմ, որ շարադրանքի առումով լավագույնն էր։ Բայց սյուժեն փուչիկ էր, կերպարներն ընդհանրապես բացակայում էին որպես այդպիսին, ասելիքը՝ նույնպես։ Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ հեղինակն ակումբցի է, որն, ըստ երևույթին, Ակումբում մի անգամ անցկացված «Սարսափ» ժանրով մրցույթի արձագանքներից հասկացել էր, որ շատերն են ուժասծիկներ սիրում, ու բավական է հմուտ շարադրված ուժասծիկ հրամցնել, հաստատ ախորժակով կուտվի։ Ու, փաստորեն, չի սխալվել։ Մի խոսքով՝ հեղինակը մեծ հաջողությամբ թոզ է փչել ընթերցողների աչքերին։

Ուղղակի վատն էն է, որ ձանձրալի ու անհաջող շարադրանքով գործերն էնքան շատ են, որ էդ ամեն ինչից զզված ընթերցողն արդեն ակամա ձանձրույթի ու վատ շարադրանքի բացակայությունն ընկալում է որպես հաջողված գործ։

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *13. Ատունեի կործանումը*
> Ատունե անունը մի տեսակ հավեսն էր ։ Ափսոս, նույնը չեմ կարող ասել պատմվածքի մասին։ Ձանձրալի էր, ձգձգված։ Էդքանը կարելի էր երկու բառով պատմել–վերջացնել։ Էդքան երկար–բարակ նկարագրությունները ոչինչ չէին տալիս պատմվածքին. ոնց որ անընդհատ նույն բանը կարդայի։ Ոչ մի խթանիչ ուժ չկար, որ առաջ տաներ ընթերցանությունը։ Կարդում էի, էնքան որ հասնեի վերջին, մի պլյուս էլ դնեի, որ կարդացի–պրծա։ Չեմ սիրում սենց անիմաստ խորհրդավորություններ։ Գաղափարն ինձ դուր եկավ, այսինքն՝ էն, ինչ վերջին նախադասությամբ բացահայտվեց (առանց էդ նախադասության ես որ չէի իմանա, որ դա է պատմվածքի գաղափարը), բայց դուր չեկավ էն, որ դա պատմվածքի ընթացքում չերևաց։ Մի խոսքով՝ էդ գաղափարը կարելի էր ավելի լավ՝ լրիվ ուրիշ պատմվածքի միջոցով տեղ հասցնել։
> 
> *14. Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները*
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ դուր եկավ։ Համ ասելիքը, համ պատմվածքի կառուցվածքը, համ էլ գրելաոճը՝ որոշ վերապահումներով. բառերը մի քիչ շատ էին ու հաճախ անտեղի «տպավորիչ»։ Բայց գոնե ինձ համար դա չէր խանգարում ընդհանուր դրական տպավորությանը։ Տեմպն էլ էր հավես։ 
> 
> *15. Ցրված սկավառակ*
> Շատ բացասական էր։ Ծխախեղդ ու ճահճոտ։ Չեմ սիրում էսպիսի ստեղծագործություններ։ Դա, իհարկե, իմ խիստ անձնական նախընտրությունն է, բայց որ շարադրանքն էլ առանձնապես մի բան չէր, էդ, կարծում եմ, ավելի օբյեկտիվ դիտարկում կարելի է համարել։ Երբ խոսակցություններն էդքան քիչ են լինում, իմ կարծիքով, պիտի ավելի խոսուն ու դիպուկ լինեն։ Էստեղ դրանք մի տեսակ «ջրիկ» էին, ոչ ազդեցիկ։
> 
> ...


Իմիջայլոց չգիտես ինչի "հեշտ կարդացվող"-ը համարվում ա դրական գիծ… ես տենց միանշանակ չէի ասի… շատ դժվար կարդացվող գրական գործեր, բավականին լավն են, բայց երբ գործը հեշտ ա կարդացվում կարծես թե սկսում ես արագ արագ կարդալ ու սպասում ես որ դեպքերը, կամ զարգացումները լինեն նույն արագության… այսինքն դեպքերը, սյուժեն գրվածքի տեխնիկայի հետ հավասարապես, հավասար արագությամբ չեն շարժվում… իսկ Գագոյի դեպքում ընդհանրապես սյուժեն, գործողություններն ու զարգացումները մի անգամից ընդհատվում են… ոնց որ քայլելուց մարմինդ իր արագությամբ գնում ա ու երբ ոտքդ քանի ա կպնում ըստ էության քո ոտքերի արագությունը դառնում ա 0, բայց մարմինդ շարունակում ա նույն արագությամբ ու դու ընկնում ես… այ էդ զգացումն ա… անընդ հատ սպասում ես որ բոլոր ընթացիկ բացերը հեսա պտի լրացնի ոի տենց բաց էլ մնում ա… 

իսկ "լավն ա հեշտ ա կարդացվում"-ը անգյալ մարդու խոսք ա… հետո՞ ինչ որ հեշտ ա կարդացվում… 5-րդ հարկից էլ որ թռնես շուտ առաջին հարկ կհասնես, բայց դա ամենալավ փոխադրամիջոցը չի առաջին հարկ հասնելու համար…

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012), Ուլուանա (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմիջայլոց չգիտես ինչի "հեշտ կարդացվող"-ը համարվում ա դրական գիծ… ես տենց միանշանակ չէի ասի… շատ դժվար կարդացվող գրական գործեր, բավականին լավն են, բայց երբ գործը հեշտ ա կարդացվում կարծես թե սկսում ես արագ արագ կարդալ ու սպասում ես որ դեպքերը, կամ զարգացումները լինեն նույն արագության… այսինքն դեպքերը, սյուժեն գրվածքի տեխնիկայի հետ հավասարապես, հավասար արագությամբ չեն շարժվում… իսկ Գագոյի դեպքում ընդհանրապես սյուժեն, գործողություններն ու զարգացումները մի անգամից ընդհատվում են… ոնց որ քայլելուց մարմինդ իր արագությամբ գնում ա ու երբ ոտքդ քանի ա կպնում ըստ էության քո ոտքերի արագությունը դառնում ա 0, բայց մարմինդ շարունակում ա նույն արագությամբ ու դու ընկնում ես… այ էդ զգացումն ա… անընդ հատ սպասում ես որ բոլոր ընթացիկ բացերը հեսա պտի լրացնի ոի տենց բաց էլ մնում ա… 
> 
> իսկ "լավն ա հեշտ ա կարդացվում"-ը անգյալ մարդու խոսք ա… հետո՞ ինչ որ հեշտ ա կարդացվում… 5-րդ հարկից էլ որ թռնես շուտ առաջին հարկ կհասնես, բայց դա ամենալավ փոխադրամիջոցը չի առաջին հարկ հասնելու համար…


Համաձայն եմ, լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց էս սաղ հեչ, է. դու ասա՝ երբ ու որ տարբերակների օգտին ես քվեարկում  :Jpit:  (փող–մող տալու մասին հեքիաթները մի կողմ)։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ, լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց էս սաղ հեչ, է. դու ասա՝ երբ ու որ տարբերակների օգտին ես քվեարկում  (փող–մող տալու մասին հեքիաթները մի կողմ)։


Ես չեմ քվեարկելու Ուլուանա ջան… ես բոլորը չեմ կարդացել ու անարդար կլինի բոլորը չկարդալով քվարկել… 

18- օգտին…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես չեմ քվեարկելու Ուլուանա ջան… ես բոլորը չեմ կարդացել ու անարդար կլինի բոլորը չկարդալով քվարկել… 
> 
> 18- օգտին…


Բա էդքան տառապանքդ չե՞ս ափսոսում  :LOL: ։ Գոնե մի բանի պետք գա վերջում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա էդքան տառապանքդ չե՞ս ափսոսում ։ Գոնե մի բանի պետք գա վերջում։


Փող չկա մեջը, Ուլուանա ջան… բարձրաձայն ասի ծախում եմ ձենը, ձեն չեղավ… ես հայ մարդ եմ, նիսյա քվես սրան-նրան չեմ տա…

----------


## Արէա

> Բարևևևևևևև, շնորհակալ եմ , ես չէի էլ գնացել Այվի ջան , քեզ լսել էի :Ես կուզենայի քո գրածներից կարդալ


Կարդա.

----------


## impression

այ մարդ էս ինչ մի գրել եք գրում տո  :Jpit: 
առավոտ շուտս վարի գնաց ձեր գրածներով ափդեյթ լինելու վրա

մեկն ասեց, կարծեմ Մալխասն էր, որ պետք ա հանդուրժող լինել

Մալխաս ջան, հանդուրժելն ինքը վատ բառ ա շատ, ոչ մի բանի հանդեպ էլ պետք չի հանդուրժող լինել, օրինակ գեյերին պետք չի հանդուրժել, պետք ա նորմալ վերաբերվել
հանդուրժել մարդ կարա օրինակ մառազմի հասած պապուն, որտև պապն ա

իսկ ՎԱՏ, ԱՀԱՎՈՐ ՎԱՏ, ԱՅԼԱՆԴԱԿ ՎԱՏ գործերը հանդուժել դեռ հնարավոր ա, եթե դա ինչ-մեկի բլոգն ա կամ օրագիրը, դե հիմա իր տարածքն ա, ինչ ուզում ա թող անի
բայց երբ էդ նշածս ՎԱՏ... և այլն գործերը ուղարկում են մրցույթների ու դեռ էդ ԱՅԼԱՆԴԱԿ ՎԱՏ-երից ՄԻ ՔԻՉ ՔԻՉ վատը պետք ա դառնա հաղթող ու դրա հեղինակին պետք ա մրցանակ տան ու իր գործը տպեն, գիտես ինչ կկատարվի՝ էդ հեղինակը կսկսի մտածել, որ արդեն սաղիս համոզեց, որ ինքը Պիկասոն էր, եմնք էլ հետամնաց էինք, ուղղակի մի էրկու ամիս անցավ, մեծացանք, հասկացանք իր պոստ մոդեռնիստական գործը, ու դա դեռ ամենաահավորը չի, ինչ տեղի կունենա
հետո նա կոգևորվի, ու քանի որ արդեն ընդունված և հասկացված հանճար ա, մեռնի ուրիշի գրած գրքերը չի կարդա, այլ կնստի ու էլի կգրի
այ սենց «պատմվածքներ», այ սենց «գործեր»

դու էլ կասես՝ դե հանդուրժեք
ես էլ ուղեղի արնազեղումից կմեռնեմ

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ուլուանա (27.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Կարդա.


Արէա ջան, քեզ ի՞նչ էղավ... Մենակ չասես՝ Գետնահարկը ես եմ գրել, կմեռնեմ ծիծաղից  :LOL: 
Չկա՜մ ես էս մրցույթում  :Shout:

----------


## Արէա

> Մենակ չասես՝ Գետնահարկը ես եմ գրել


Բա հո ես չեմ գրել  :Smile: 
Դու մենակ քո գրածներն ես քլնգում  :Smile:

----------


## impression

Ռիպ Գետնահարկը դու ե՞ս գրել :O ռազվո՛դ

----------


## ivy

> Բա հո ես չեմ գրել 
> Դու մենակ քո գրածներն ես քլնգում


Արէա ջան, ինձ մի քիչ տխրեցրեց էն փաստը, որ էդքան մրցույթներ հետևելուց հետո դու կմտածեիր, որ ես ինչ-որ մեկի ոճև «թխելու» փորձ կանեի՝ իմանալով, որ մի անգամ էդ տեսակի պատմվածքն արդեն հաղթել է Ակումբում ու էս անգամ էլ հնարավոր է հաղթի: Ու վերջին, հաշվով, ես հնարավոր է, որ շատ վատ եմ գրում, բայց ինչ էլ գրում եմ, աշխատում եմ գրածովս մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ էմոցիաներ առաջացնել, հուզել... Էստեղ հեղինակն էդ նպատակը չի ունեցել:
Մինչև երեկ գիշեր ընդհանրապես մտքովս չէր անցել, թե սա գրողն ակումբցի է, ազնիվ խոսք: Երբ երեկ մեկ էլ հասկացա՝ ինչն ինչոց է, նույնիսկ վատ զգացի:
Մի խոսքով, երևի ավելի մոտ կլինես իրականությանը, եթե մտածես, որ նույն մարդն է ինքը իրենից «թխել», բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկի աչքերին թոզ փչելու ցանկություն է եղել, ուղղակի դա էդ մարդու սիրած ոճն է, բայց դե ազատ թեմայի մրցույթի մեջ հեչ չնայվեց (իմ կարծիքով), սյուժեն էլ էն չէր՝ հնարավոր է ժամանակի սղության կամ տեքստի որոշված չափերը (7500 նիշ) պահպանելու պատճառով:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> _Արևանուռ_-ը թեմայից դուրս չի գալիս, բայց մի բառ չի գրում: Սենց բան կլինի այ մարդ:




կարդում եմ ձեր գրառումներն ու հազվադեպ մտքեր են միայն տարբերակների վերաբերող, ինձ հետաքրքրող տարբերակի մասին դեռ կարծիք չեմ հանդիպել ու կցանկանափի այդպես էլ մնար, քանի որ այն իմ համար անչափ ցավոտ թեմա է, 
շնորհակալ եմ որ գոնե ներկայությունս աննկատ չմնաց

----------

Chilly (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, ինձ մի քիչ տխրեցրեց էն փաստը, որ էդքան մրցույթներ հետևելուց հետո դու կմտածեիր, որ ես ինչ-որ մեկի ոճև «թխելու» փորձ կանեի՝ իմանալով, որ մի անգամ էդ տեսակի պատմվածքն արդեն հաղթել է Ակումբում ու էս անգամ էլ հնարավոր է հաղթի: Ու վերջին, հաշվով, ես հնարավոր է, որ շատ վատ եմ գրում, բայց ինչ էլ գրում եմ, աշխատում եմ գրածովս մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ էմոցիաներ առաջացնել, հուզել... Էստեղ հեղինակն էդ նպատակը չի ունեցել:
> Մինչև երեկ գիշեր ընդհանրապես մտքովս չէր անցել, թե սա գրողն ակումբցի է, ազնիվ խոսք: Երբ երեկ մեկ էլ հասկացա՝ ինչն ինչոց է, նույնիսկ վատ զգացի:
> Մի խոսքով, երևի ավելի մոտ կլինես իրականությանը, եթե մտածես, որ նույն մարդն է ինքը իրենից «թխել», բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկի աչքերին թոզ փչելու ցանկություն է եղել, ուղղակի դա էդ մարդու սիրած ոճն է, բայց դե ազատ թեմայի մրցույթի մեջ հեչ չնայվեց (իմ կարծիքով), սյուժեն էլ էն չէր՝ հնարավոր է ժամանակի սղության կամ տեքստի որոշված չափերը (7500 նիշ) պահպանելու պատճառով:


Չէ, մի տխրի, ես ահավոր անսլուխ եմ  :Jpit: 
Մենակ էդ տարբերակի նկատմամբ քո ընդգծված բացասական վերաբերմունքն էր ստիպել մտածելու, թե դու ես գրել  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, մի տխրի, ես ահավոր անսլուխ եմ 
> Մենակ էդ տարբերակի նկատմամբ քո ընդգծված բացասական վերաբերմունքն էր ստիպել մտածելու, թե դու ես գրել


Վերաբերմունքս նրանով էր պայմանավորված, որ իմ կարծիքով չարժեր, որ էդ տեսակի պատմվածքն առաջին հորիզոնականում լիներ: Եթե վերջերում լիներ, հաստատ էսքան չէի խոսի: Ինչպես օրինակ մնացած քիչ միավոր հավաքած ու շատ ավելի անհաջող պատմվածքների մասին էդքան չեմ արտահայտվում:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> այ մարդ էս ինչ մի գրել եք գրում տո 
> առավոտ շուտս վարի գնաց ձեր գրածներով ափդեյթ լինելու վրա
> 
> մեկն ասեց, կարծեմ Մալխասն էր, որ պետք ա հանդուրժող լինել
> 
> Մալխաս ջան, հանդուրժելն ինքը վատ բառ ա շատ, ոչ մի բանի հանդեպ էլ պետք չի հանդուրժող լինել, օրինակ գեյերին պետք չի հանդուրժել, պետք ա նորմալ վերաբերվել
> հանդուրժել մարդ կարա օրինակ մառազմի հասած պապուն, որտև պապն ա
> 
> իսկ ՎԱՏ, ԱՀԱՎՈՐ ՎԱՏ, ԱՅԼԱՆԴԱԿ ՎԱՏ գործերը հանդուժել դեռ հնարավոր ա, եթե դա ինչ-մեկի բլոգն ա կամ օրագիրը, դե հիմա իր տարածքն ա, ինչ ուզում ա թող անի
> ...


Սիրելի Իմփրեշն, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ սուր բանավիճում ենք, այնինչ իրականում մոտավորապես նույն կարծիքն ունենք: 
Խոսքը հետևյալի մասին է:  :Smile:  Պատկերացրու ֆուտբոլի համագործակցության գավաթն է ու մենք հաղորդավարներ ենք: Ու փոխանակ խաղը մեկնաբանելու սկսում ենք շեշտը դնել մեր զգացողությունների վրա՝ «Էս ինչ վատ ֆուտբոլիստներ են, ո՞վ է սրանց թողել դաշտ մտնեն, վազել չեն իմանում, ծուռ են տշում, երկու մետրից դատարկ դարպասը չեն նկատում»:  :Smile:

----------


## kivera

Օյ մի քիչ հասկանում եմ Արևանուռին, 700 մեջբերման մեջ, որոնք մտքերի շարունակություն են, դժվար է կողմնորոշվել, ))) 


> _Արևանուռ_-ը թեմայից դուրս չի գալիս, բայց մի բառ չի գրում: Սենց բան կլինի այ մարդ:

----------


## Սելավի

Այսօր  իմ  ընկերներից  մեկը  facebook-ում  հետևյալ  գրառումն  էր  արել:
• ...Գրողներն  ամեն  մի  նոր  գլուխ  բարձրացնողի  գրածը փշերով  են ընդունում: Ինչո՞ւ՝ բացատրվում է արվեստի անաղարտության համար պայքարով: Չնայած ես միևնույն է չեմ հասկանում դա, քանի որ ամեն մեկն իր շնորհքին համեմատ էլ լսարան է ձեռք բերում, կարող են ընդհանրապես ուշադրություն չդարձնել, եթե մարդն իրականում ասելիք չունի, արագ էլ կսպառվի ու կանհետանա, իսկ մեծատաղանդներն այդպես էլ իրենց տեղերում կմնան, թող ասուպի նման երկնքում փայլելու զգացումը մի պահ էլ իրենք վայելեն, դրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Ի վերջո արևին ի՞նչով պիտի խանգարի թեկուզ ամենահզոր լուսարձակը: ...

----------

kivera (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա հո ես չեմ գրել 
> Դու մենակ քո գրածներն ես քլնգում


Ինչ անսլուխ դուրս էկար: Ստեղ Ռիփ չկա, արխային: Նրա ձեռագիրը չճանաչել չի լինի  :Jpit: 




> Արէա ջան, ինձ մի քիչ տխրեցրեց էն փաստը, որ էդքան մրցույթներ հետևելուց հետո դու կմտածեիր, որ ես ինչ-որ մեկի ոճև «թխելու» փորձ կանեի՝ իմանալով, որ մի անգամ էդ տեսակի պատմվածքն արդեն հաղթել է Ակումբում ու էս անգամ էլ հնարավոր է հաղթի: Ու վերջին, հաշվով, ես հնարավոր է, որ շատ վատ եմ գրում, բայց ինչ էլ գրում եմ, աշխատում եմ գրածովս մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ էմոցիաներ առաջացնել, հուզել... Էստեղ հեղինակն էդ նպատակը չի ունեցել:
> Մինչև երեկ գիշեր ընդհանրապես մտքովս չէր անցել, թե սա գրողն ակումբցի է, ազնիվ խոսք: Երբ երեկ մեկ էլ հասկացա՝ ինչն ինչոց է, նույնիսկ վատ զգացի:
> Մի խոսքով, երևի ավելի մոտ կլինես իրականությանը, եթե մտածես, որ նույն մարդն է ինքը իրենից «թխել», բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկի աչքերին թոզ փչելու ցանկություն է եղել, ուղղակի դա էդ մարդու սիրած ոճն է, բայց դե ազատ թեմայի մրցույթի մեջ հեչ չնայվեց (իմ կարծիքով), սյուժեն էլ էն չէր՝ հնարավոր է ժամանակի սղության կամ տեքստի որոշված չափերը (7500 նիշ) պահպանելու պատճառով:


Յա, Ռիփ, փաստորեն արդեն գլխի ընկա՞ր: Չեկած գրազը կրեցի՞  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսօր  իմ  ընկերներից  մեկը  facebook-ում  հետևյալ  գրառումն  էր  արել:
> • ...Գրողներն  ամեն  մի  նոր  գլուխ  բարձրացնողի  գրածը փշերով  են ընդունում: Ինչո՞ւ՝ բացատրվում է արվեստի անաղարտության համար պայքարով: Չնայած ես միևնույն է չեմ հասկանում դա, քանի որ ամեն մեկն իր շնորհքին համեմատ էլ լսարան է ձեռք բերում, կարող են ընդհանրապես ուշադրություն չդարձնել, եթե մարդն իրականում ասելիք չունի, արագ էլ կսպառվի ու կանհետանա, իսկ մեծատաղանդներն այդպես էլ իրենց տեղերում կմնան, թող ասուպի նման երկնքում փայլելու զգացումը մի պահ էլ իրենք վայելեն, դրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Ի վերջո արևին ի՞նչով պիտի խանգարի թեկուզ ամենահզոր լուսարձակը: ...


Էս ոնց որ աբիժնիկ անհաջողակի խոսքեր լինեն: հա, գրողներն իրար միս ուտում են, իրար նախանձում են, իրար տակ փորում են, սենց-նենց, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ ստեղ սաղս ընթերցողներ ենք, ոչ թե գրողներ: մեզ ձեր աղբը մի հրամցրեք, մենք բարձրորակ գրականություն ենք ուզում

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012), Շինարար (28.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> կարդում եմ ձեր գրառումներն ու հազվադեպ մտքեր են միայն տարբերակների վերաբերող, ինձ հետաքրքրող տարբերակի մասին դեռ կարծիք չեմ հանդիպել ու կցանկանափի այդպես էլ մնար, քանի որ այն իմ համար անչափ ցավոտ թեմա է, 
> շնորհակալ եմ որ գոնե ներկայությունս աննկատ չմնաց


Սիրելի Արևանուռ, որքան հասկացա տարբերակներից մեկի հեղինակն եք և ձեր ստեղծագործությունը Ակումբում ուշադրության կամ հավանության չի արժանացել: Պետք չէ վհատվել: Արձակն այն ժանրն է, որտեղ աշխատասիրությամբ են վարպետություն ձեռք բերում: Իմ խորհուրդը ձեզ՝ շարունակեք գրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրելի Արևանուռ, որքան հասկացա տարբերակներից մեկի հեղինակն եք և ձեր ստեղծագործությունը Ակումբում ուշադրության կամ հավանության չի արժանացել: Պետք չէ վհատվել: Արձակն այն ժանրն է, որտեղ աշխատասիրությամբ են վարպետություն ձեռք բերում: Իմ խորհուրդը ձեզ՝ շարունակեք գրել:


Արևանուռի տարբերակը տասնյոթերորդն ա: Ոչ ոք էդքան չի ձգում  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Արևանուռի տարբերակը տասնյոթերորդն ա: Ոչ ոք էդքան չի ձգում


Արդեն մի քանի հոգի նշեցին, որ վերջին տարբերակները ավելի վատ դիրքում են:  :Smile: 
17 - ը հենց հիմա կկարդամ :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Արևանուռի տարբերակը տասնյոթերորդն ա: Ոչ ոք էդքան չի ձգում


Չէ ինչի: Օրինակ ես կարդացել եմ վերջին տարբերակը, ու կարող եմ հանգիստ խղճով ասել, որ էս մրցույթի ամենաանհաջող տարբերակներից մեկն էր, էնպես որ իմ համեստ կարծիքով չկարդացողները բան չեն կորցնում, ու եթե անգամ հարյուր հոգի կարդար, էս տարբերակը շանս չէր ունենա առաջ գնալու:
Իսկ նախավերջին տարբերակը, թեև ահագին ջանջալ էր, բայց հավանել եմ: 
Դիրքը կապ չունի. գրածը գրած լինի, որ հենց առաջին նախադասությունից չուզենաս փակել, մի կողմ թողնել:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> կարդում եմ ձեր գրառումներն ու հազվադեպ մտքեր են միայն տարբերակների վերաբերող, *ինձ հետաքրքրող տարբերակի մասին դեռ կարծիք չեմ հանդիպել* ու կցանկանափի այդպես էլ մնար, քանի որ այն իմ համար անչափ ցավոտ թեմա է, 
> շնորհակալ եմ որ գոնե ներկայությունս աննկատ չմնաց


Տենց բան ո՞նց կարող է լինել. էստեղ էնպիսի տարբերակ չկա, որի մասին գոնե մի կարծիք գրված չլինի:
Էստեղ նայիր. հերթով բոլոր տասնյոթի մասին գրել եմ:

----------


## kivera

Արևանուռ ջան, իսկապես բազմաթիվ կարծիքներ հնչել են, այդ թվում նաև իմը 


> Հ.Գ. «Իմ հաղթանակների օրը» հեղինակին (որին կարծես ճանաչեցի)` շատ բարի պատմություն էր, մարդիկ սովոր են...տառապել
> Շնորհակալություն)))))))))

----------


## Peace

> կարդում եմ ձեր գրառումներն ու հազվադեպ մտքեր են միայն տարբերակների վերաբերող, ինձ հետաքրքրող տարբերակի մասին դեռ կարծիք չեմ հանդիպել ու կցանկանափի այդպես էլ մնար, քանի որ այն իմ համար անչափ ցավոտ թեմա է, 
> շնորհակալ եմ որ գոնե ներկայությունս աննկատ չմնաց


Արևանուռ ջան, իմ կարծիքով գործերի մեջ անչափ ցավոտ թեմա մենակ թիվ 10-ի մեջ էր շոշափվում: Եթե հա՝ նկատվել է, ուղղակի մեկը ինձ համար մութ էր շատ: Կերպարները շատ իրական էին ու հաոզիչ: Ես չկարողացա հասկանալ գրողը միայն գրել էր, թե՞ կերպարներից մեկն ինքն էր: Եթե ինքն էր, ցավոտ չէ է՜, ահավոր ցավոտ էր ու ավելի շատ ցավալի էր ոչ նրա համար, որ մարդը ֆիզիկապես է այդ վիճակում, այլ հոգեպես: 

Բայց եթե կերպարներից մեկը գրողը չէր, ապա շատ մռայլ էր: Ընդհանրապես նման թեմաներով ստեղծագործությունները միայն ստեղծագործություն չեն, իրենք խնդիր են բարձրացնում, բայց խնդիրը միայն բարձրացնելով չի ամբողջանում, պետք էր նաև լուծումներ առաջրկվեին, մանավանդ, որ գրողի խոսքը հասանելի էր, գործը կարճլիկ էր ու ընդարձակվելու տեղ ուներ: Ո՞ւր էին լուծումները՝ չկային: Բացի այդ, ինքը մռայլ սկսվեց ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի մռայլվեց, այնինչ կարելի մթից դեպի լուսավորություն ուղի հարթել:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Արէա ջան, ինձ մի քիչ տխրեցրեց էն փաստը, որ էդքան մրցույթներ հետևելուց հետո դու կմտածեիր, որ ես ինչ-որ մեկի ոճև «թխելու» փորձ կանեի՝ իմանալով, որ մի անգամ էդ տեսակի պատմվածքն արդեն հաղթել է Ակումբում ու էս անգամ էլ հնարավոր է հաղթի: Ու վերջին, հաշվով, ես հնարավոր է, որ շատ վատ եմ գրում, բայց ինչ էլ գրում եմ, աշխատում եմ գրածովս մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ էմոցիաներ առաջացնել, հուզել... Էստեղ հեղինակն էդ նպատակը չի ունեցել:
> Մինչև երեկ գիշեր ընդհանրապես մտքովս չէր անցել, թե սա գրողն ակումբցի է, ազնիվ խոսք: *Երբ երեկ մեկ էլ հասկացա՝ ինչն ինչոց է, նույնիսկ վատ զգացի:
> Մի խոսքով, երևի ավելի մոտ կլինես իրականությանը, եթե մտածես, որ նույն մարդն է ինքը իրենից «թխել», բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկի աչքերին թոզ փչելու ցանկություն է եղել*, ուղղակի դա էդ մարդու սիրած ոճն է, բայց դե ազատ թեմայի մրցույթի մեջ հեչ չնայվեց (իմ կարծիքով), սյուժեն էլ էն չէր՝ հնարավոր է ժամանակի սղության կամ տեքստի որոշված չափերը (7500 նիշ) պահպանելու պատճառով:


Ռիփ, հուսով եմ՝ իմ գրառումից չես ենթադրել, թե ասելով, որ «Գետնահարկի» հեղինակն ակումբցի է, քեզ եմ նկատի ունեցել։ Ինձ թվում է՝ քո ստեղծագործություններին քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ մարդու մտքով անգամ չէր կարող նման բան անցնել։ Ուղղակի «աչքերին թոզ փչել» արտահայտությունը ես էի օգտագործել «Գետնահարկի» հետ կապված, դրա համար մտածեցի՝ կարո՞ղ է՝ գրածիցս տենց բան էր հասկացվել։ Ինչևէ, ասեմ, որ էդ արտահայտությամբ նկատի եմ ունեցել, որ հեղինակը, չնայած ակնհայտորեն հմուտ ստեղծագործող է, բայց տվյալ դեպքում իրեն չի ծանրաբեռնել կերպարներ կամ սյուժե ստեղծելու հարցով, այլ ընդամենը օգտագործել է իր գրելու շնորհքը ու համադրելով այն սարսափի հետ (որը տվյալ դեպքում զուտ սարսափ էր հանուն սարսափի, ուրիշ իմաստ կամ նպատակ չուներ) ՝ փորձել է էդքանով ընթերցողին գրավել՝ առանց իրականում արժեքավոր գործ ստեղծելու, ու դատելով արձագանքներից ու հատկապես քվեարկությունից՝ լավ էլ ստացվել է։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ կոնկրետ մարդու չեմ էլ կասկածում, միայն ենթադրում եմ, որ ակումբցի է։

----------

ivy (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ան, մտքովս էլ չէր անցել թե ինձ նկատի ունես, դու որ հաստատ չէիր կարող տենց բան ենթադրել...  :Unsure:

----------


## ivy

Մի բան եմ ուզում ասել քվեարկության մասին: Քանի որ հեղինակների մեջ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ակումբցիներ կան, որոնք դեռ չեն քվեարկել, ապա ուզում էի ասել՝ իրենց տեղը ես վաղուց արդեն քվեարկած կլինեի կամ գոնե վերջին րոպեին չէի թողնի... Էդ քվեն հասկանում եմ, որ բեռի պես բան կարող է դառնալ, քանի որ սենց իրար մոտ արդյուքների դեպքում վճռորոշ դեր է ունենալու, բայց իմ կարծիքով ինչքան շուտ էդ արվի, էնքան լավ. գոնե մարդ վատ չի զգա, որ վերջին պահին իր սեփական ձեռքով հեռացրեց իրեն հաղթանակից: Թող վերջին րոպեին քվեարկության մեջ վճռորոշ դեր ունեցողներն ուրիշները լինեն: Չգիտեմ, ես էդպես կանեի:
Իհարկե միշտ էլ կա չքվեարկելու տարբերակը, բայց դե կարծում եմ էս դեպքում դա չի լինելու ընտրությունը...

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Շին եղբայր ջան: Գրեթերթը Խանջյանի թերթն է և հաղթող գործերը կանցնեն իր ձեռքի տակով:  Չնայած` ինքը հասկանում է, որ սա մրցույթ է և երբեմն թույլ գործը կարող է հայտնվել լավագույնների մեջ, վերջնական որոշումը իրենն է`տպվի, թե վառվի:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒ ընդհանրապես: Տեսե՞լ եք կինոն, " An American Werevolf In Paris", երբ ֆրանսիացիները բանից բեխաբար ամերիկացիներին հյուր են կանչում, որպիսի տոնեն ամերիկյան ազատագրության օրը:

Հիմա էդ վիճակն ա, օբյեկտիվորեն եմ ասում:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այսօր  իմ  ընկերներից  մեկը  facebook-ում  հետևյալ  գրառումն  էր  արել:
> • ...Գրողներն  ամեն  մի  նոր  գլուխ  բարձրացնողի  գրածը փշերով  են ընդունում: Ինչո՞ւ՝ բացատրվում է արվեստի անաղարտության համար պայքարով: Չնայած ես միևնույն է չեմ հասկանում դա, քանի որ ամեն մեկն իր շնորհքին համեմատ էլ լսարան է ձեռք բերում, կարող են ընդհանրապես ուշադրություն չդարձնել, եթե մարդն իրականում ասելիք չունի, արագ էլ կսպառվի ու կանհետանա, իսկ մեծատաղանդներն այդպես էլ իրենց տեղերում կմնան, թող ասուպի նման երկնքում փայլելու զգացումը մի պահ էլ իրենք վայելեն, դրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Ի վերջո արևին ի՞նչով պիտի խանգարի թեկուզ ամենահզոր լուսարձակը: ...


Սելավի, բացի նրանից, որ ընթերցողն ակնկալում է գոնե իրեն չնյարդայնացնող բան կարդալ ու դա չստանալու դեպքում իրավունք ունի իր ստացած բացասական տպավորությունը բարձրաձայնելու ու ստեղծագործությունները քննադատելու, նաև ստեղծագործողն էսպես հնարավորություն ունի անկեղծ կարծիք իմանալու իր ստեղծածի վերաբերյալ, հատկապես էսպիսի մրցույթներում, երբ հեղինակները սկզբում հայտնի չեն, ու մարդկանց համար անկեղծ արտահայտվելն ավելի հեշտ է։ Էս հանգամանքը պետք է ընդունել որպես բացառիկ հնարավորություն։ Կարծում եմ՝ ինչքան էլ ծանր ու տհաճ լինի ստեղծագործողի համար բացասական կարծիքներ լսելը, եթե ինքն իսկապես լուրջ է մոտենում ստեղծագործելուն, նրա համար անկեղծ կարծիքներն ու գրականությունից քիչ թե շատ հասկացող մարդկանց քննադատությունները պիտի օգտակար լինեն, ու դրանցից պիտի ոչ թե չարանա կամ նեղանա, այլ ընդունի դրանք ի գիտություն՝ հետագայում ավելի լավ ստեղծագործելու համար։ Ինձ թվում է՝ էն մարդու համար, ում իսկապես հետաքրքրում է լավ ստեղծագործելն ու դրանում կատարելագործվելը, պիտի որ զուտ իր գրածի մակարդակին համապատասխան ինչ–որ լսարան գտնելն ու դրանով բավարարվել ընդունելի չլինի։ Ստեղծագործելուն լուրջ մոտեցող ցանկացած մարդ կփորձի ընդլայնել էդ լսարանը, իսկ դա կարող է լինել միայն իր վրա աշխատելու դեպքում, իսկ դրա համար էլ պետք է նախ իմանալ՝ ինչի վրա աշխատելու կարիք կա։ Իսկ եթե քո ասածով լինի, վատի դեպքում ոչինչ չասվի, մարդն էդպես էլ չի իմանա, որ ինքը վատ է ստեղծագործում, որ արժե աշխատել էսինչ և էնինչ բաների վրա, որ ավելի լավ լինի։ Ոչ մի խթան չի լինի ավելի լավ ստեղծագործելու։ Ամեն մեկն իր եղած վիճակում կճահճանա, կմնա, ու էն մարդիկ, ովքեր առողջ ու կառուցողական քննադատություն լսելու դեպքում գուցե շատ լավ գրողներ դառնային, էդպես էլ կկորչեն–կգնան որպես ստեղծագործող։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ասելիքին, ապա ինչքան էլ լավը լինի ասելիքը, եթե ընթերցողի համար հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր ձևով չի մատուցվում, էդ ասելիքը տեղ չի հասնելու։ Լավ կլինի՝ ամեն ստեղծագործող դա իմանա ու հաշվի առնի։

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ՈՒ ընդհանրապես: Տեսե՞լ եք կինոն, " An American Werevolf In Paris", երբ ֆրանսիացիները բանից բեխաբար ամերիկացիներին հյուր են կանչում, որպիսի տոնեն ամերիկյան ազատագրության օրը:
> 
> Հիմա էդ վիճակն ա, օբյեկտիվորեն եմ ասում:


Դավ, ինձ թվում ա՝ էս դեպքում ակումբցիները, էհ ֆրանսիացիները ամերիկացիներին հյուր են կանչել՝ իբր թե ամերիկյան տոն նշելու, բայց իրականում նորից ֆրանսիական տոն են նշում. վի՜վա Ֆրանսիա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բա հետո՞։
Քննարկումը մարեց, քվեարկությունն էլ դեռ երեկվանից կանգնած ա։ Էսքան քննարկողներից էլ ոչ ոք չի՞ ուզում քվեարկել։ 
Բյուր, օրինակ՝ դու, ինչի՞ չես քվեարկում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ լավ հասկանալով ինչ եմ անում՝ քվեարկեցի Գետնահարկի, Հենակետի ու Անվերնագիր 3-ի օգտին: Լրացուցիչ էլ կարծիք չգրեմ, երեք գործերի մասին էլ արդեն արտահայտվել եմ:

----------

ivy (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա հետո՞։
> Քննարկումը մարեց, քվեարկությունն էլ դեռ երեկվանից կանգնած ա։ Էսքան քննարկողներից էլ ոչ ոք չի՞ ուզում քվեարկել։ 
> Բյուր, օրինակ՝ դու, ինչի՞ չես քվեարկում ։


Ան, մի քիչ ուշացար  :Smile:  էն պահին, երբ դու էս գրառումն էիր անում, ես քվեարկում էի  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Շատ լավ հասկանալով ինչ եմ անում*՝ քվեարկեցի Գետնահարկի, Հենակետի ու Անվերնագիր 3-ի օգտին: Լրացուցիչ էլ կարծիք չգրեմ, երեք գործերի մասին էլ արդեն արտահայտվել եմ:


Փաստորեն, ինչ–որ հատուկ հասկանալու բան կա, որ դեռ չգիտենք  :Think: ։

----------


## ivy

Բյո՜ւր  :Clapping: 
Հպարտացա քեզնով  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյո՜ւր 
> Հպարտացա քեզնով


Բա ասում ես Գետնահարկը լավը չի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Բա ասում ես Գետնահարկը լավը չի


Հա, դու ես լավը  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն, ինչ–որ հատուկ հասկանալու բան կա, որ դեռ չգիտենք ։


հա  :Smile: 




> Հա, դու ես լավը


էլ մի  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

Ես վախ ունեմ, որ մարդիկ նեղացել են և էլ չեն ուզում մտնել էս թեման  :Sad: 
Անկախ նրանից, թե մի քանիսն ինչ են ասում՝ Ակումբում որոշողը մեծամասնությունն է: Եթե հավանել են, ուրեմն էդ է լավագույնը ու հաղթանակի արժանին:
Մի երկու քլնգոցից վատ մի եղեք... 
Նենց չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկը նեղանա, առավել ևս՝ ակումբցի: Հո միշտ է էսպես եղել էս մրցույթներում. հատկապես, որ չգիտես՝ ով ով է... 
Հետ եկեք  :Sad:

----------


## Սելավի

Ուլուանա  ջան,  հասկանալի  է  քո  մոտեցումը,  և  ես  այն  հարգում  եմ:  Հիմնական  արգումենտները  կայանում  են  նրանում,  որ  ընթերցողին  «աղբ»  չներկայացնեն,  որովհետև  ընթերցողը  դրանից  ներվայնանաում  է:
Ժամանակաին  կոմունիստական  հասարակարգը  սրան  ուրիշ  անուն  էր  տալիս,  որպեսզի  բոլոր  ստեղծագործությունները  համապատասխաներին  իրենց  պատկերացրած  դաստիարակչական   չափանիշներին:
Սա  նման  է  նրան,  որ  մենք  ամեն  մեկս,  ուզում  ենք  այդ  ստեղծագործողի  մեջ  մեր  չափանիշներով   հասկացած  գրականության    մասնիկը  ներմուծենք: Այսինքը  այդ  ստեղծագործողին  մեր  ճաշակով  հագցնենք:  Ամեն  ստեղծագործող  իր  ինքնուրույն  պատկերացումները  ունի  գրականություն  կոչվածի  մասին,  մեկը  իր  տեսակետով  աղբ  կհամարի  այն  գործը,  որը  դուր  է  եկել  մյուսներին,  իսկ  այդ  մյուսների  միջից  մեկն  էլ  կլինի  որը    աղբ  կհամարի  այն  գործը,  որը  դուր  է  եկել  էն  մյուսներին:  Դուրս ա  գալիս  որ  ամեն  մեկս  մեր  ճաշակով  ուզում  ենք  ձևել  համապատասխան  ստեղծագործողին  և  բերենք  համապատասխանեցնենք  մեր  հասկացած  «ճիշտի»  ստանդարտներին:
Նորից  եմ  ասում,   այս  մոտեցումը     շատ  հմտորեն   օկտագործվում  էր  կոմունիստական  հասարակարգի    կողմից,  և  մենք  էլ  հիմա  անգիտակցորեն  դարձել  ենք  իրենց  ժառանգորդը:
Երբ  դու  դրսում  քայլում  էս,  և  հանդիպում  էս  մեկին  ով  քո  ճաշակով  չի  հագնվել,  մի  թե  ներվայնանում  և  ասում  էս  իմ    աչքերին  հաճելի  չի  այս  քո  հագաց  շորերը,  լավ  կլինի  բաճկոնիդ   գույնը  փոխես  և  վարատնիկտ  բարձրացնես,  թե  պարզապես  հայացքդ  սահեցնելով  անցնում  ու  հաջորդ  քայլափոխին   մոռանում  էս  այդ  անցորդին: Ուլուանա  ջան,  եթե  ներվայնանում  էս,  խնդիրը  քո  մեջ  է  ոչ  թե  ստեղծագործողի: 
Գիտես՝  որոշ  մարդիկ   Չարենցի  գրածն  են  աղբ  համարում,  որոշներն  էլ  Մարկեսի,  դա նրանից  է  որ  մարդիկ  ամեն  բան  ուզում  են    համեմատության  մեջ  դնել,  բայց  մոռանում  են,  որ  այդ  «աղբի»   համեմատությունը  ընդհամենը  իր  ճաշակին  է  համահունչ:  
Ասածիս  իմաստը  այն  է,  որ  ձիերի  կոչումը   վազելն  է,  երբ  նրանք   կանգնած  են  ու   չեն  վազում  հոգնում  են,  բայց  ցանկացած  ձի  իր  մեջ  փափագում  է  վազելը,  սակայն  նրանք տարբեր  արագության  վազողներ  են:
Նույնը  ստեղծագործողներն  են,  ամեն  մեկը  գրում  է  իր  հոգուն  համահունչ  ստեղծագործություն,  մեկը  պատմական  թեմայով,  մյուսը  ֆանտաստիկ...  դրանք  կարող  են  լնել  թույլ  կամ  ուժեղ  մի  միայն  տվյալ  անձի  տեսակետից,  և  ամենևին  կարիք  չկա  հեգնանքով  վերաբերվել  այդ  մարդկանց  «հագած  շորերին» :  
Իմ  կարծիքով  «կառուցողական  քննադատության»  տակ  ընդհամենը  թաքնված  է,  ճաշակի  թելադրանք:  
Սա  իմ  կարծիքն  է,  ես  այսպես  եմ  հասկանում,  սակայն  չեմ  մեղադրում,   և  խորին    հարգանքով  եմ  մոտենում  ուրիշների  արտահայտած    կարծիքներին:  Եվ  այս  կարծիքս  ամենևին  վերջնական  չէ,  ես  պատրաստ  եմ  փոխելու  կարծիքս,  եթե  հանդիպեմ  այս  երևույթի  ավելի  խորքային  բացատրության,  որը  ինձ  կհամոզի  որ  ես  սխալվում  եմ:

Այնպես  որ  ես  բաց  եմ  կարծիքս   վերանայելու:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012), Ուլուանա (27.11.2012)

----------


## impression

ասում են յություբում տենց վիդեո կա, ուր հայոց վեհերը, բոհեմենք, գրողները, արվեստագետները ու դրան ձգտողները, ինչ-որ հանդիպում են արել, որի ժամանակ վեհերից մեկը վերցրել է բաժակն ու այն գլխից վեր բարձրացնելով ցույց տվել բաժակի վրայի գրված մի երկու բառը, բոլորին ասել է, որ իր կարծիքով դա գրականություն է

հիմա, տենց վեհ բաներ որ գրում եք, աբսոլյուտի մեջ, լրիվ դառնում ա էդ վիդեոն
ես էլ եմ իհարկե համաձայն, որ գրականության ու ընդհանրապես արվեստի սահմանները մի քիչ շարժական են, բայց դե, եկեք չմոռանանք նաև էս տարբերակը.
«Ինչի՞ մասին են խոսում տղամարդիկ» ֆիլմում մեկը պատմում էր, որ գնացցել ա ժամանակակից արվեստի ինչ-որ պատկերասրահ
ասում ա նայում եմ՝ երեք հատ եռանկյունի ա, կարդում եմ վերնագիրը, գրված ա՝ երեք հատ եռանկյունի
հետո նայում եմ՝ փչացած լամպչկա ա, կարդում եմ վերնագիրը՝ փչացած լամպչկա
նայում եմ՝ խզբզոց ա, կարդում եմ՝ Խզբզոց
նայում եմ՝ փչացած ունիտազ ա, կարդում եմ՝ գրված ա՝ զուգարանը չի աշխատում
ասում ա տենց էլ չհասկացա, ես կարող էի կարիքներս հոգալ չաշխատող ունիտազի մե՞ջ, թե՞ կստացվեր, որ չիշիկ արեցի արվեստի գործի վրա

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012), Շինարար (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում էլ  :Smile:  «անկապ ուժասծիկը» հետ ընկավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

Ժողովուրդ էլ չեք գուշակո՞ւմ, թե ով որն է գրել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա  ջան,  հասկանալի  է  քո  մոտեցումը,  և  ես  այն  հարգում  եմ:  Հիմնական  արգումենտները  կայանում  են  նրանում,  որ  ընթերցողին  «աղբ»  չներկայացնեն,  որովհետև  ընթերցողը  դրանից  ներվայնանաում  է:
> Ժամանակաին  կոմունիստական  հասարակարգը  սրան  ուրիշ  անուն  էր  տալիս,  որպեսզի  բոլոր  ստեղծագործությունները  համապատասխաներին  իրենց  պատկերացրած  դաստիարակչական   չափանիշներին:
> Սա  նման  է  նրան,  որ  մենք  ամեն  մեկս,  ուզում  ենք  այդ  ստեղծագործողի  մեջ  մեր  չափանիշներով   հասկացած  գրականության    մասնիկը  ներմուծենք: Այսինքը  այդ  ստեղծագործողին  մեր  ճաշակով  հագցնենք:  Ամեն  ստեղծագործող  իր  ինքնուրույն  պատկերացումները  ունի  գրականություն  կոչվածի  մասին,  մեկը  իր  տեսակետով  աղբ  կհամարի  այն  գործը,  որը  դուր  է  եկել  մյուսներին,  իսկ  այդ  մյուսների  միջից  մեկն  էլ  կլինի  որը    աղբ  կհամարի  այն  գործը,  որը  դուր  է  եկել  էն  մյուսներին:  Դուրս ա  գալիս  որ  ամեն  մեկս  մեր  ճաշակով  ուզում  ենք  ձևել  համապատասխան  ստեղծագործողին  և  բերենք  համապատասխանեցնենք  մեր  հասկացած  «ճիշտի»  ստանդարտներին:
> Նորից  եմ  ասում,   այս  մոտեցումը     շատ  հմտորեն   օկտագործվում  էր  կոմունիստական  հասարակարգի    կողմից,  և  մենք  էլ  հիմա  անգիտակցորեն  դարձել  ենք  իրենց  ժառանգորդը:
> Երբ  դու  դրսում  քայլում  էս,  և  հանդիպում  էս  մեկին  ով  քո  ճաշակով  չի  հագնվել,  մի  թե  ներվայնանում  և  ասում  էս  իմ    աչքերին  հաճելի  չի  այս  քո  հագաց  շորերը,  լավ  կլինի  բաճկոնիդ   գույնը  փոխես  և  վարատնիկտ  բարձրացնես,  թե  պարզապես  հայացքդ  սահեցնելով  անցնում  ու  հաջորդ  քայլափոխին   մոռանում  էս  այդ  անցորդին: Ուլուանա  ջան,  եթե  ներվայնանում  էս,  խնդիրը  քո  մեջ  է  ոչ  թե  ստեղծագործողի: 
> Գիտես՝  որոշ  մարդիկ   Չարենցի  գրածն  են  աղբ  համարում,  որոշներն  էլ  Մարկեսի,  դա նրանից  է  որ  մարդիկ  ամեն  բան  ուզում  են    համեմատության  մեջ  դնել,  բայց  մոռանում  են,  որ  այդ  «աղբի»   համեմատությունը  ընդհամենը  իր  ճաշակին  է  համահունչ:  
> Ասածիս  իմաստը  այն  է,  որ  ձիերի  կոչումը   վազելն  է,  երբ  նրանք   կանգնած  են  ու   չեն  վազում  հոգնում  են,  բայց  ցանկացած  ձի  իր  մեջ  փափագում  է  վազելը,  սակայն  նրանք տարբեր  արագության  վազողներ  են:
> Նույնը  ստեղծագործողներն  են,  ամեն  մեկը  գրում  է  իր  հոգուն  համահունչ  ստեղծագործություն,  մեկը  պատմական  թեմայով,  մյուսը  ֆանտաստիկ...  դրանք  կարող  են  լնել  թույլ  կամ  ուժեղ  մի  միայն  տվյալ  անձի  տեսակետից,  և  ամենևին  կարիք  չկա  հեգնանքով  վերաբերվել  այդ  մարդկանց  «հագած  շորերին» :  
> Իմ  կարծիքով  «կառուցողական  քննադատության»  տակ  ընդհամենը  թաքնված  է,  ճաշակի  թելադրանք:  
> ...


Սելավի ջան, կարծում եմ՝ համեմատությունդ էնքան էլ տեղին չէր։ Բացատրեմ։ Երբ մարդն ինչ–որ հագուստով անցնում է փողոցով, նրա՝ տվյալ հագուստը հագած լինելը չի ենթադրում, ինքը չի ակնկալում, որ մարդիկ պիտի դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնեն։ Ինքը դա հագնում է (հո տկլոր դուրս չէ՞ր գալու)՝ անկախ մարդկանց կարծիքից, այսինքն՝ հագնելու նպատակը դրա մասին կարծիք ստանալը չի։ Իսկ երբ մարդն իր ստեղծագործությունը ներկայացնում է հանրությանը, ապա դրանով արդեն իսկ կարծիք է ակնկալում էդ նույն հանրությունից։ Սա վերաբերում է ցանկացած ձևով հանրությանը ներկայացնելուն, իսկ մրցույթի ներկայացնելու դեպքում՝ առավել ևս։ Որովհետև եթե մարդն ակնկալում է միայն պուպուշ, հիացական կարծիքներ, կարող է իր ստեղծագործությունները ցույց տալ միայն իր մտերիմների շրջանակում ու լսել իր ակնկալած դրական ու ոչ միշտ անկեղծ կարծիքները։ Օրինակ, եթե ինչ–որ մեկն իր բլոգում իր ստեղծագործությունը դներ, ես, օրինակ, ինչքան էլ աղբ համարեի դա, ոչ մի դեպքում չէի գրի կարծիքս, եթե հատուկ չհարցներ հեղինակը։ Չնայած անձամբ ես «աղբ» բառն ամեն դեպքում չէի օգտագործի, նույնիսկ մրցույթում ու նույնիսկ հեղինակին չիմանալով, բայց նաև հասկանում եմ մարդկանց վրդովմունքը, որովհետև մեծ քանակությամբ անհաջող գրված տեքստ կարդալն իսկապես տանջանք կարող է լինել։ Իհարկե, վատ գրողին էլ մեղադրել չարժե, մարդն ինչքան կարողացել, էնքան էլ գրել է, ուրիշ բան, որ կարող էր ավելի ուշադիր ու խնամքով գրել՝ գոնե անփութությամբ տհաճություն չպատճառելով ընթերցողին։

Ինչ վերաբերում է ճաշակին, ապա հա, բնականաբար, մարդկանց ճաշակները տարբեր են։ Բայց բաներ կան, որ էնքան ակնհայտ են, որ գրականությունից քիչ թե շատ գլուխ հանող մարդկանց համար էդտեղ երկու կարծիք լինել չի կարող՝ անկախ ճաշակից։ Իսկ տարակարծություններն ի վերջո չեզոքանում են ձայն մեծացի հաշվին։

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), impression (27.11.2012), Malxas (27.11.2012), Սելավի (28.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ էլի խառնվեմ բանավեճին:  :Jpit:  Ուրեմն իմ համեստ կարծիքով արվեստը սահմաններ չունի: Եթե էդ անտեր Մալևիչը ֆայմել ու սև քառակուսիով սաղին հարիֆցրել ա, ուրեմն լավ ա արել: Բոլորն էլ ստեղծագործության միջոցով ինքնարտահայտվելու իրավունք ունեն, բոլորն էլ դրանով հանրությանը կարող են ներկայանալ: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ պիտի պատրաստ լինեն, որ հանրությունն իրանց քլնգելու ա: Կարող ա իրանք հանճարեղ են, էդ հանրությունը չի հասկանում, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց մի հատ բայց կա, մի հատ շատ նրբիկ սահման կա, որտեղ կարող ես հասկանալ՝ էս մարդու ներկայացրածն իրա արվե՞ստն ա, թե՞ աղբ: Վերցնում ես էդ հեղինակներից մեկին, ասում՝ ձեռքդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա, թե ինչքան ես կարդում ու ինչքան ես գրում: Հասկանու՞մ ես՝ եթե դու ուզում ես արվեստ ստեղծել, պիտի մյուսների արվեստին ծանոթ լինես ու պիտի նաև լավ մարզվես: Էս վերջերս մի գիրք էի կարդում: Ճիշտ ա, երաժիշտների մասին ա, բայց գրականության վրա էլ կտարածվի: Ասում ա՝ տաղանդավոր լինել չի նշանակում, որ առանց մարզվելու մոտդ ամեն ինչ ստացվելու ա: Տաղանդավոր լինել նշանակում ա անընդհատ մարզվելու պահանջ զգալ: Ու եթե էսօր աշխարհում կան հայտնի գրողներ, որոնց հաճույքով ենք կարդում, իրանք գրող չեն ծնվել, իրանք լիքը կարդացել են, գիտեն՝ ուրիշներն էդ ոնց են անում, ու առավոտից երեկո էլ գրում են, իրանց լավագույնն ուղարկում ընթերցողին, ընթերցողն էլ կարդում, ասում ա՝ հանճարեղ ա: Հիմա գանք էս մրցույթի մասնակիցներին: Իրանցից շատերը նեղություն չեն քաշել գրելուց հետո մի հատ կարդալ ու գոնե լեզուն կարգի բերել: Անզեն աչքով էլ էրևում ա, որ իրանք էդ առավոտից երեկո, լավ, թող լինի շաբաթը մեկ մարզվողները չեն, այլ մի գեղեցիկ երեկո նստել, գրել են ու միանգամից ուղարկել մրցույթին: Այսինքն՝ մրցույթին իրանց լավագույնը չեն ուղարկել, որովհետև ցանկացած մարդու լավագույնը քրտինքի արդյունք ա, ոչ թե զանազան մուսաների ու չգիտեմ ինչերի:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Արէա (28.11.2012), Հայկօ (27.11.2012), Ուլուանա (27.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Բյուրի խոսքերին ավելացնեմ, որ այդ մարզանքի արդյունքում ստացվող վարպետությունը ձևավորվում է բազմաթիվ տարիների ընթացքում: Արձակը աշխատասիրություն է պահանջում: Շատ չէ այն գրողների թիվը, որոնք երիտասարդ հասակում գլուխգործոց են ստեղծել: Թոմաս Մանը 25 տարեկանում գրել է «Բուդենբրոկները», Հյուգոն՝ 28 - ում «Փարիզի Աստվածամոր Տաճարը»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի խոսքերին ավելացնեմ, որ այդ մարզանքի արդյունքում ստացվող վարպետությունը ձևավորվում է բազմաթիվ տարիների ընթացքում: Արձակը աշխատասիրություն է պահանջում: Շատ չէ այն գրողների թիվը, որոնք երիտասարդ հասակում գլուխգործոց են ստեղծել: Թոմաս Մանը 25 տարեկանում գրել է «Բուդենբրոկները», Հյուգոն՝ 28 - ում «Փարիզի Աստվածամոր Տաճարը»:


Ֆրանսուազ Սագանն էլ տասնութում «Բարև, թախիծը»  :Jpit:  Բայց դե ինքը կին ա, նորմալ ա:

----------

impression (27.11.2012), Սելավի (28.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Ֆրանսուազ Սագանն էլ տասնութում «Բարև, թախիծը»  Բայց դե ինքը կին ա, նորմալ ա:


Իսկ «Բարև, թախիծը» գլուխգործոց է համարվում:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ «Բարև, թախիծը» գլուխգործոց է համարվում:


ինձ համար՝ հա  :Wink:

----------

Malxas (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ էլի խառնվեմ բանավեճին:  Ուրեմն իմ համեստ կարծիքով արվեստը սահմաններ չունի: Եթե էդ անտեր Մալևիչը ֆայմել ու սև քառակուսիով սաղին հարիֆցրել ա, ուրեմն լավ ա արել: Բոլորն էլ ստեղծագործության միջոցով ինքնարտահայտվելու իրավունք ունեն, բոլորն էլ դրանով հանրությանը կարող են ներկայանալ: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ պիտի պատրաստ լինեն, որ հանրությունն իրանց քլնգելու ա: Կարող ա իրանք հանճարեղ են, էդ հանրությունը չի հասկանում, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց մի հատ բայց կա, մի հատ շատ նրբիկ սահման կա, որտեղ կարող ես հասկանալ՝ էս մարդու ներկայացրածն իրա արվե՞ստն ա, թե՞ աղբ: Վերցնում ես էդ հեղինակներից մեկին, ասում՝ ձեռքդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա, թե ինչքան ես կարդում ու ինչքան ես գրում: Հասկանու՞մ ես՝ եթե դու ուզում ես արվեստ ստեղծել, պիտի մյուսների արվեստին ծանոթ լինես ու պիտի նաև լավ մարզվես: Էս վերջերս մի գիրք էի կարդում: Ճիշտ ա, երաժիշտների մասին ա, բայց գրականության վրա էլ կտարածվի: Ասում ա՝ տաղանդավոր լինել չի նշանակում, որ առանց մարզվելու մոտդ ամեն ինչ ստացվելու ա: Տաղանդավոր լինել նշանակում ա անընդհատ մարզվելու պահանջ զգալ: Ու եթե էսօր աշխարհում կան հայտնի գրողներ, որոնց հաճույքով ենք կարդում, իրանք գրող չեն ծնվել, իրանք լիքը կարդացել են, գիտեն՝ ուրիշներն էդ ոնց են անում, ու առավոտից երեկո էլ գրում են, իրանց լավագույնն ուղարկում ընթերցողին, ընթերցողն էլ կարդում, ասում ա՝ հանճարեղ ա: Հիմա գանք էս մրցույթի մասնակիցներին: Իրանցից շատերը նեղություն չեն քաշել գրելուց հետո մի հատ կարդալ ու գոնե լեզուն կարգի բերել: Անզեն աչքով էլ էրևում ա, որ իրանք էդ առավոտից երեկո, լավ, թող լինի շաբաթը մեկ մարզվողները չեն, այլ մի գեղեցիկ երեկո նստել, գրել են ու միանգամից ուղարկել մրցույթին: Այսինքն՝ մրցույթին իրանց լավագույնը չեն ուղարկել, որովհետև ցանկացած մարդու լավագույնը քրտինքի արդյունք ա, ոչ թե զանազան մուսաների ու չգիտեմ ինչերի:


նօ… էտքամ էլ տենց չի… տենց պարզ չի

----------


## քաղաքացի

Երեխաներ, բարև ձեզ  :Smile:  Լիլոն ա ստիպել որ գամ ու ստիպել ա որ Գագո կարդամ: Բայց լավն էր, ճիշտ էր ասում: Գագոյի տեղը կարար Փիղը լիներ  :LOL: 
Իրեն չխոստացա, որ կքվեարկեմ, բայց դե վերջին 100 տարում առաջին անգամ Ակումբ եմ մտել, լումա ներդնեմ: Հետո Չուկին պատմեք, որ մտել եմ Ակումբ:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), ivy (27.11.2012), Mephistopheles (27.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Գալաթեա (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխաներ, բարև ձեզ  Լիլոն ա ստիպել որ գամ ու ստիպել ա որ Գագո կարդամ: Բայց լավն էր, ճիշտ էր ասում: Գագոյի տեղը կարար Փիղը լիներ 
> Իրեն չխոստացա, որ կքվեարկեմ, բայց դե վերջին 100 տարում առաջին անգամ Ակումբ եմ մտել, լումա ներդնեմ: Հետո Չուկին պատմեք, որ մտել եմ Ակումբ:


Ամաաաաան, լույս քեզ տեսնողին  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երեխաներ, բարև ձեզ  Լիլոն ա ստիպել որ գամ ու ստիպել ա որ Գագո կարդամ: Բայց լավն էր, ճիշտ էր ասում: Գագոյի տեղը կարար Փիղը լիներ 
> Իրեն չխոստացա, որ կքվեարկեմ, բայց դե վերջին 100 տարում առաջին անգամ Ակումբ եմ մտել, լումա ներդնեմ: Հետո Չուկին պատմեք, որ մտել եմ Ակումբ:


Ապրես, պստ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամաաաաան, լույս քեզ տեսնողին


Բյուր, էլի մտավ իրա զզվանք կոմպի մեջ: Հազիվ համոզեցի, որ 15 րոպե ինձ նվիրի իր կյանքից  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երեխաներ, բարև ձեզ  Լիլոն ա ստիպել որ գամ ու ստիպել ա որ Գագո կարդամ: Բայց լավն էր, ճիշտ էր ասում: Գագոյի տեղը կարար Փիղը լիներ 
> Իրեն չխոստացա, որ կքվեարկեմ, բայց դե վերջին 100 տարում առաջին անգամ Ակումբ եմ մտել, լումա ներդնեմ: Հետո Չուկին պատմեք, որ մտել եմ Ակումբ:


Սաս… մտել ես պտի սաղը կարդաս նոր լուման դնես… պայմանն էս ա…

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), ivy (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էլի մտավ իրա զզվանք կոմպի մեջ: Հազիվ համոզեցի, որ 15 րոպե ինձ նվիրի իր կյանքից


Քե՞զ, թե՞ Գագոյին  :LOL:   :LOL:  էդ ա, վերջը էրիկն էլ էկավ  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քե՞զ, թե՞ Գագոյին   էդ ա, վերջը էրիկն էլ էկավ


Հա, էլ դու սուս, մրցույթի հերոսներից մեկը միս ու արյուն առավ  :LOL: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սաս… մտել ես պտի սաղը կարդաս նոր լուման դնես… պայմանն էս ա…


Հա, ինչ անարդար ա, չէ՞. մարդ կա՝ մի քանի օր տառապում, տառապում ա, բայց տենց էլ չի կարողանում քվեարկել, իսկ ինքը սենց մի պահ մտավ, ամենահեշտ կարդացվող պատմվածքը վայելեց, քվեարկեց ու դուրս եկավ՝ առանց մի կաթիլ իսկ տառապելու  :LOL: ։ Առաջարկում եմ Սասին նախ բերման, ապա՝ հարկադիր ընթերցանության ենթարկել  :LOL: ։

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Mephistopheles (28.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, ինչ անարդար ա, չէ՞. մարդ կա՝ մի քանի օր տառապում, տառապում ա, բայց տենց էլ չի կարողանում քվեարկել, իսկ ինքը սենց մի պահ մտավ, ամենահեշտ կարդացվող պատմվածքը վայելեց, քվեարկեց ու դուրս եկավ՝ առանց մի կաթիլ իսկ տառապելու ։ Առաջարկում եմ Սասին նախ բերման, ապա՝ հարկադիր ընթերցանության ենթարկել ։


Մնացածը պատմել ա տվել, Ան  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս քվեարկությունն էս ինչ մի թափ առավ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մնացածը պատմել ա տվել, Ան


ոչ երանի քեզ, որ էդ բոլորը դեռ մի բան էլ պիտի վերարտադրեիր  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մնացածը պատմել ա տվել, Ան


Էդ հաշիվ չի. քո համուհոտով պատմածը հո չե՞ս համեմատի բնագրերի տանջալից ընթերցանության հետ  :LOL: ։ Նենց որ բերման ենթարկել. նա էլ պիտի մեզ նման տառապի : :Goblin: ։

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ոչ ոք չի նեղացել  :Yahoo:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ոչ երանի քեզ, որ էդ բոլորը դեռ մի բան էլ պիտի վերարտադրեիր


Մանավանդ Գետնահարկը չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մանավանդ Գետնահարկը չէ՞


դերասանական խաղով  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> դերասանական խաղով


Էդքան չեմ ձգի  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, ինձ մեկդ կարա՞ բացատրի՝ Խենթը ինչի՞ ա բացականչական նշանով:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, ինձ մեկդ կարա՞ բացատրի՝ Խենթը ինչի՞ ա բացականչական նշանով:


Իսկ դու կարդացի՞ր:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ դու կարդացի՞ր:


Ուհու:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, ինձ մեկդ կարա՞ բացատրի՝ Խենթը ինչի՞ ա բացականչական նշանով:


Բացականչական նշանով չի, շեշտով ա։ Բնագրում տենց էր, Լիլ։ Ես ո՞վ եմ, որ ջնջեի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուհու:


պատմեցի՞ր  :LOL: 

- Երեխաներ, վաղվա համար Խենթը կարդալ-պատմել  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (28.11.2012)

----------


## Թավրե

Տեսնում եմ՝ առաջին ու միակ գրառումովս հաղթողին ճիշտ էի գուշակել որին սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա քվե տալ... Ծանոթներիցս շատերն էլ, դժգոհում են քվե տալու տեխնիկական անհաղթահարելի խնդիրների բախվելուց.
ԵՎ ի՞նչ է նշանակում մրցույթի օրը արված հայտարարությունը, թե քվե տալ կարող են 15 օր առաջ գրանցվածները.
ԵՎ ինչու՞  պետք է իմ ներկայացրած գործը այդքան ՓՆԹԻ ներկայացվեր համընդհանուր ուշադրության (խախտված պարբերություններով ու տողադարձի անհարկի գծիկներով...). 
Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես աշխատանքս տպագրված տեսնելու հրճվանքից բարձր եմ կանգնած ու հիասթափված եմ ինձ նման ձևով ներկայացնելու կազմակերպիչների աշխատանքից.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> պատմեցի՞ր 
> 
> - Երեխաներ, վաղվա համար Խենթը կարդալ-պատմել


Խենթը չէ, բայց Դարինան պատմել եմ, դերերով  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բացականչական նշանով չի, շեշտով ա։ Բնագրում տենց էր, Լիլ։ Ես ո՞վ եմ, որ ջնջեի ։


Վայ, իմ աչքին բացականչական էր թվացել:
Լավ, բա ինչի՞ ա շեշտով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տեսնում եմ՝ առաջին ու միակ գրառումովս հաղթողին ճիշտ էի գուշակել որին սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չկարեցա քվե տալ... 
> Ծանոթներիցս շատերն էլ, դժգոհում են քվե տալու տեխնիկական անհաղթահարելի խնդիրնեիր բախվելուց...
> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում մրցույթի օրը արված հայտարարությունը, թե քվե տալ կարող են 15 օր առաջ գրանցվածները.
> և ինչու՞  պետք է իմ ներկայացրած գործը այդքան ՓՆԹԻ ներկայացվեր համընդհանուր ուշադրության (խախտված պարբերություններով ու տողադարձի անհարկի գծիկներով...). Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես աշխատանքս տպագրված տեսնելու հրճվանքից բարձր եմ կանգնած ու հիասթափված 
> եմ ինձ նման ձևով ներկայացնելու կազմակերպիչների աշխատանքից.


Դա արված ա լցոնումներից խուսափելու համար, որ ֆեյսբուքյան լայքի նման չդառնա  :Smile:  Այ, ասում եք՝ ընկերները դժգոհում են: Հենց դրա համար էլ արված է, որ ընկերներ չգան-լցվեն իրենց ընկերոջը ձայն տալու համար  :Wink:  ի դեպ, էս գրառումով դուք խախտում եք մրցույթի ամենակարևոր կանոններից մեկը, այն է՝ իքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը: Տեխնիկական թերությունը, կարծում եմ, նկատեցիք, որ շտկվեց, բայց, ցավոք, դրանից ձեր գործն ավելի լավը չդարձավ:

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հարցս հասցեատեր գտավ, ասես հրաշքով  :Smile: 
Հարգելի *Թավրե*, վերնագիրը շեշտադրելու նպատակը կասե՞ք խնդրում եմ: Հետաքրքիր է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցս հասցեատեր գտավ, ասես հրաշքով 
> Հարգելի *Թավրե*, վերնագիրը շեշտադրելու նպատակը կասե՞ք խնդրում եմ: Հետաքրքիր է:


Վայ, ինձ թվաց՝ Անվերնագիրն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Տեսնում եմ՝ առաջին ու միակ գրառումովս հաղթողին ճիշտ էի գուշակել որին սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չկարեցա քվե տալ... 
> Ծանոթներիցս շատերն էլ, դժգոհում են քվե տալու տեխնիկական անհաղթահարելի խնդիրնեիր բախվելուց...
> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում մրցույթի օրը արված հայտարարությունը, թե քվե տալ կարող են 15 օր առաջ գրանցվածները.
> և ինչու՞  պետք է իմ ներկայացրած գործը այդքան ՓՆԹԻ ներկայացվեր համընդհանուր ուշադրության (խախտված պարբերություններով ու տողադարձի անհարկի գծիկներով...). Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես աշխատանքս տպագրված տեսնելու հրճվանքից բարձր եմ կանգնած ու հիասթափված 
> եմ ինձ նման ձևով ներկայացնելու կազմակերպիչների աշխատանքից.


Դուք հավանաբար «Խենթ» - ի հեղինակն եք, այնպես չէ՞: 
Տողադարձերը հավանաբար ինքներդ պետք է հանեիք մրցույթի ուղարկելուց առաջ, այն նույն ծրագրով, որով դրել էիք: Կազմակերպիչները կարող էին այդ ծրագիրը չունենալ, կամ պարզապես չնկատել:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), ivy (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ ոք չի նեղացել


Քվեարկությունը հըլը չի վերջացել…

----------


## Թավրե

Շեշտ է.

----------


## ivy

> Քվեարկությունը հըլը չի վերջացել…


Էդ էլ կա, բայց ես էլ ոչ մեկին քլնգողը չեմ. կարևորը ինձնից չնեղանան, մնացածը՝ ինձ հեչ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ էլ կա, բայց ես էլ ոչ մեկին *քլնգողը չեմ*. կարևորը ինձնից չնեղանան, մնացածը՝ ինձ հեչ


բա ասում ես ոչ ոք չի նեղացել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վայ, իմ աչքին բացականչական էր թվացել:
> *Լավ, բա ինչի՞ ա շեշտով*:


որտև ինքը մեզ ա ասում խենթ, բայց իրականում ինքն ուզեցել ա ասի "Գի՛ժ" կամ "Խելա՛ռ"…

----------


## ivy

> բա ասում ես ոչ ոք չի նեղացել…


Դե ինձ տենց թվաց. հո ամեն քլնգից չեն նեղանում: Հետ համոզել չկա, շուտ եմ ասել  :Tongue:

----------


## Թավրե

...երբ իր անունն է հարցնում...... շեշտով է հնչում պատասխանը.

----------


## Peace

Մրցույթի հետ կապ չունի, բայց ձեր խոսելիք նյութի հետ անմիջական կապ ունի: Ամպայման նայեք: Ողբերգական կատակերգություն է: 

http://www.1tv.am/hy/27-11-12---Free-Zone

----------

Sambitbaba (28.11.2012)

----------


## Թավրե

Բանակցությունը եղել է լուսադեմին, մրցույթի օրվա. անսպասելի նամակ ստանալուցս հետո.... Այդպիսի խնդրի մասին ակնարկ արվեր՝ բնականաբար կհարթեի… ՊԴՖ արեցի նույնիսկ իլյուստրացիաներով հանդերց.....
Լավ, բարեկամներ... Չեմ ուզում բողոքականի տպ. թողնել. ասեցի- անցավ. Բոլորիդ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ...երբ իր անունն է հարցնում...... շեշտով է հնչում պատասխանը.


Բայց վերնագրի մեջ ոչ ոք իրեն անուն չի հարցրել, չէ՞:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց վերնագրի մեջ ոչ ոք իրեն անուն չի հարցրել, չէ՞:


Ես որ գրած լինեի, հաշվի առնելով, թե որդիանցի եմ, վերնագիրը դնելու էի «Ա՛յ շաշ»:

----------

impression (28.11.2012), keyboard (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012), Գալաթեա (28.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ էլի խառնվեմ բանավեճին:  Ուրեմն իմ համեստ կարծիքով արվեստը սահմաններ չունի: Եթե էդ անտեր Մալևիչը ֆայմել ու սև քառակուսիով սաղին հարիֆցրել ա, ուրեմն լավ ա արել: Բոլորն էլ ստեղծագործության միջոցով ինքնարտահայտվելու իրավունք ունեն, բոլորն էլ դրանով հանրությանը կարող են ներկայանալ: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ պիտի պատրաստ լինեն, որ հանրությունն իրանց քլնգելու ա: Կարող ա իրանք հանճարեղ են, էդ հանրությունը չի հասկանում, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց մի հատ բայց կա, մի հատ շատ նրբիկ սահման կա, որտեղ կարող ես հասկանալ՝ էս մարդու ներկայացրածն իրա արվե՞ստն ա, թե՞ աղբ: Վերցնում ես էդ հեղինակներից մեկին, ասում՝ ձեռքդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա, թե ինչքան ես կարդում ու ինչքան ես գրում: Հասկանու՞մ ես՝ եթե դու ուզում ես արվեստ ստեղծել, պիտի մյուսների արվեստին ծանոթ լինես ու պիտի նաև լավ մարզվես: Էս վերջերս մի գիրք էի կարդում: Ճիշտ ա, երաժիշտների մասին ա, բայց գրականության վրա էլ կտարածվի: Ասում ա՝ տաղանդավոր լինել չի նշանակում, որ առանց մարզվելու մոտդ ամեն ինչ ստացվելու ա: Տաղանդավոր լինել նշանակում ա անընդհատ մարզվելու պահանջ զգալ: Ու եթե էսօր աշխարհում կան հայտնի գրողներ, որոնց հաճույքով ենք կարդում, իրանք գրող չեն ծնվել, իրանք լիքը կարդացել են, գիտեն՝ ուրիշներն էդ ոնց են անում, ու առավոտից երեկո էլ գրում են, իրանց լավագույնն ուղարկում ընթերցողին, ընթերցողն էլ կարդում, ասում ա՝ հանճարեղ ա: Հիմա գանք էս մրցույթի մասնակիցներին: Իրանցից շատերը նեղություն չեն քաշել գրելուց հետո մի հատ կարդալ ու գոնե լեզուն կարգի բերել: Անզեն աչքով էլ էրևում ա, որ իրանք էդ առավոտից երեկո, լավ, թող լինի շաբաթը մեկ մարզվողները չեն, այլ մի գեղեցիկ երեկո նստել, գրել են ու միանգամից ուղարկել մրցույթին: Այսինքն՝ մրցույթին իրանց լավագույնը չեն ուղարկել, որովհետև ցանկացած մարդու լավագույնը քրտինքի արդյունք ա, ոչ թե զանազան մուսաների ու չգիտեմ ինչերի:


Բյուր ջան, համաձայն լինելով ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ էս գրառմանդ ավելի մանրամասն… 

այո գրել կարդալն ու տաղանդ ունենալը լավ ա, բայց գոյություն ունի տեսնելու կարողություն ու սովորելու համեստություն հասկացությունները… կարաս առավոտից իրիկուն կարդաս ու գրես, հղկես տեխնիկադ, լինես տաղանդավոր ու էդ ամեն ինչը յուրացնես մի անգամից, բայց չտեսնես ու վերջ… այսինքն տեսնես այն ինչ ամեն մարդ ա տեսնում ու արվեստով հավեսով ու հեշտությամբ նկարագրես… դա չի հաշվվում… մեկ ա դա գրականություն չի… գրականությունն էն ա երբ դու տեսնում մի ձևի ինչպիսին ոչ ոք չի տեսնում, տեսնում ես իրականությունը մի անկյան տակ որի տակ ոչ ոք չի տեսնում ու դու հասկանում ես թե ինչքան գեղեցիկ ա դա… էդ "ակնոցը" ոչ ոք չունի, ունես միայն դու ու եթե դա չնկարագրես, քեզ չեն հասկանա ու դու չես կարող ապրել… չես կարա հաց առնես խանութից որտև "լեզուդ" չեն հասկանա… քո գրելը գալիս ա անհագ ցանկությունից ու անհրաժեշտությունից ու էդ ժամանակ գրելու քո դիսցիպլինան կմշակվի ու քո լեզուն ու տեխնիկան կսկսի ձևավորվել… մարդը սովորելուց ինքն իրեն ա ման գալիս… 

Հ.Գ. Մալևիչը չի հարֆցրել Բյուր…

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), impression (28.11.2012), ivy (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012), Գալաթեա (28.11.2012), Շինարար (28.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Բանակցությունը եղել է լուսադեմին, մրցույթի օրվա. անսպասելի նամակ ստանալուցս հետո.... Այդպիսի խնդրի մասին ակնարկ արվեր՝ բնականաբար կհարթեի… ՊԴՖ արեցի նույնիսկ իլյուստրացիաներով հանդերց.....
> Լավ, բարեկամներ... Չեմ ուզում բողոքականի տպ. թողնել. ասեցի- անցավ. Բոլորիդ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում.


Հիմա կխմբագրեմ գրառումն ու կհանեմ ավելորդ տողադարձերի նշանները՝ գոնե մյուս կարդացողների համար: Պարբերություններին չեմ կպնի: Ցավոք վեբ միջավայրում ու ասենք MS Word ծրագրում պատկերման ձևերը հաճախ տարբերվում են:

Ինչ վերաբերում է քվեարկության սահմանափակումներին, ապա թույլ տվեք անկեղծանալ ու խոստովանել, որ մենք հրաշալի իմացել ենք, որ այդ սահմանափակումները դժգոհություններ են առաջացնելու: Սակայն գնահատել ենք թե այդ դժգոհությունների հնարավորությունը, թե նման սահմանափակում չդնելու դեպքում պոտենցիալ խնդիրները ու եզրակացրել, որ ավելի լավ է նման դժգոհություններ լինեն, բայց քվեարկությունը անցնի հնարավորինս արդար, առանց լցոնումների:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), ivy (28.11.2012), keyboard (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տեսնում եմ՝ առաջին ու միակ գրառումովս հաղթողին ճիշտ էի գուշակել որին սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա քվե տալ... Ծանոթներիցս շատերն էլ, դժգոհում են քվե տալու տեխնիկական անհաղթահարելի խնդիրների բախվելուց.
> ԵՎ ի՞նչ է նշանակում մրցույթի օրը արված հայտարարությունը, թե քվե տալ կարող են 15 օր առաջ գրանցվածները.
> ԵՎ ինչու՞  պետք է իմ ներկայացրած գործը այդքան ՓՆԹԻ ներկայացվեր համընդհանուր ուշադրության (խախտված պարբերություններով ու տողադարձի անհարկի գծիկներով...). 
> Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես աշխատանքս տպագրված տեսնելու հրճվանքից բարձր եմ կանգնած ու հիասթափված եմ ինձ նման ձևով ներկայացնելու կազմակերպիչների աշխատանքից.





> Բանակցությունը եղել է լուսադեմին, մրցույթի օրվա. անսպասելի նամակ ստանալուցս հետո.... Այդպիսի խնդրի մասին ակնարկ արվեր՝ բնականաբար կհարթեի… ՊԴՖ արեցի նույնիսկ իլյուստրացիաներով հանդերց.....
> Լավ, բարեկամներ... Չեմ ուզում բողոքականի տպ. թողնել. ասեցի- անցավ. Բոլորիդ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում.


Թավրե, տեքստն ուղարկելիս պետք է հաշվի առնել, թե որտեղ է այն տեղադրվելու։ Նախ իլյուստրացիաները տվյալ դեպքում իմաստ չունեին, սա գրական մրցույթ է, ոչ թե նկարազարդումների, ու չարժեր ակնկալել, որ դրանք էլ պիտի ներառվեին։ Տեքստը պիտի էնպիսի ֆորմատով լիներ, որ տեղադրողին մնար միայն քոփի–փեյսթ անել, ոչ թե լրացուցիչ ձևավորման աշխատանքներ կատարել։ Չնայած ես էլի որոշ բաներ արել եմ (շեղատառ, թավատառ և այլն), բայց հատ–հատ տողադարձի գծիկներ ջնջելու կամ բազմաթիվ խախտված պարբերություններ շտկելու ժամանակ ոչ ոք չունի։ Դա տեքստը տրամադրողի պարտականությունն է, ոչ թե տեղադրողի։ Ինձ համար, օրինակ, անհասկանալի է, թե մարդ ինչ է մտածել էդ ֆորմատով տեքստ ուղարկելիս, ու էդ դեռ հերիք չէ՝ նաև բողոքում եք, որ ձեր սխալ ֆորմատով ուղարկած տեքստը մանրակրկիտ վերաձևավորման չենք ենթարկել։ Ես գիտեի, որ մի ժամից ավել ժամանակ տեղադրման վրա ծախսելով՝ անշնորհակալ գործ եմ անում, բայց չգիտեի՝ որ էս աստիճանի։

Ի դեպ, եթե տեքստի ձևախախտվածությունը ձեզ իրոք հուզում էր, այն տեսնելուց հետո բողոքելու փոխարեն կարող էիք Ակումբի գրառման մեջ ձեր ուզած ձևով շտկումներ անել ու ուղարկել ինձ՝ խնդրելով, որ գրառումը խմբագրեմ ու ձեր ուղարկածը տեղադրեմ դրա փոխարեն։

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Malxas (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա կխմբագրեմ գրառումն ու կհանեմ ավելորդ տողադարձերի նշանները՝ գոնե մյուս կարդացողների համար: Պարբերություններին չեմ կպնի: Ցավոք վեբ միջավայրում ու ասենք MS Word ծրագրում պատկերման ձևերը հաճախ տարբերվում են:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է քվեարկության սահմանափակումներին, ապա *թույլ տվեք անկեղծանալ ու խոստովանել*, որ մենք հրաշալի իմացել ենք, որ այդ սահմանափակումները դժգոհություններ են առաջացնելու: Սակայն գնահատել ենք թե այդ դժգոհությունների հնարավորությունը, թե նման սահմանափակում չդնելու դեպքում պոտենցիալ խնդիրները ու եզրակացրել, որ ավելի լավ է նման դժգոհություններ լինեն, բայց քվեարկությունը անցնի հնարավորինս արդար, առանց լցոնումների:


Էն օրվանից որ դու սկսել ես աշոծյանների հետ նստել-հելնել դու շատ անկեղծանալու բաներ ունես ընգեր… մենք արդեն ստեղ հեչ… բան չենք հասկանում արվեստից կրթությունից ու գրագանութունից… հա է՞լի…

----------

ivy (28.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Էն օրվանից որ դու սկսել ես աշոծյանների հետ նստել-հելնել դու շատ անկեղծանալու բաներ ունես ընգեր… մենք արդեն ստեղ հեչ… բան չենք հասկանում արվեստից կրթությունից ու գրագանութունից… հա է՞լի…


Մեֆ եղբայր, դրանից հետո իմ ամենաանկեղծ, ամենաբաց, ամենախորը, ամենահրապարակային, ամենալուրջ անկեղծացումը քո հետ կապված ա եղել  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ եղբայր, դրանից հետո իմ ամենաանկեղծ, ամենաբաց, ամենախորը, ամենահրապարակային, ամենալուրջ անկեղծացումը քո հետ կապված ա եղել


մերսի Չուկ ջան… դու գիտես, ես քո ալկագոլիկ հոպարն եմ որը հայտնվում ա ամենաանհարմար տեղը ու համը հանում ա, գործերը փչացնում ա… ու ես ոչ միայն քո ալկագոլիկ հոպարն եմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, Խենթը Թավրեն ա՞ գրել… մի ամաչեք ասեք… հլա չեմ կարդացել… խոստանում եմ չկարդալ ու չքննադատել…

----------


## keyboard

> Տեսնում եմ՝ առաջին ու միակ գրառումովս հաղթողին ճիշտ էի գուշակել որին սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա քվե տալ... Ծանոթներիցս շատերն էլ, դժգոհում են քվե տալու տեխնիկական անհաղթահարելի խնդիրների բախվելուց.
> ԵՎ ի՞նչ է նշանակում մրցույթի օրը արված հայտարարությունը, թե քվե տալ կարող են 15 օր առաջ գրանցվածները.
> ԵՎ ինչու՞  պետք է իմ ներկայացրած գործը այդքան ՓՆԹԻ ներկայացվեր համընդհանուր ուշադրության (խախտված պարբերություններով ու տողադարձի անհարկի գծիկներով...). 
> Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես աշխատանքս տպագրված տեսնելու հրճվանքից բարձր եմ կանգնած ու հիասթափված եմ ինձ նման ձևով ներկայացնելու կազմակերպիչների աշխատանքից.


Էս թեմայում առաջին ու վերջին գրառումս.

1. Անառողջ քննադատություն
2.Այս ամենը կարելի էր խորհրդի տեսքով ներկայացնել և կազմակերպիչները դա կշտկեին հետագա մրցույթներում, վստահ եմ, որ սա վերջինը չէ, իսկ հնարավորները նաև ներկայիս մրցույթում:
Բարի քննարկումներ:

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012), Ամմէ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հարգելի Թավրե. Ես և ՈՒլուանան որոշեցինք, որ նկարազարդումները ավելորդ են գրական մրցույթին, և ինչ-որ տեղ, դա  կարող է տալ անհիմն առավելություն` մյուս տեղադրված գործերի հանդեպ:

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. անձնական հարթության, կոնֆլիկտային ու վիրավորական ձևակերպումներով մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են: Թավրե, ծանոթացիր ակումբի կանոնադրությանը: Դրան հետևելը պարտադիր է բոլորի համար:*

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Mephistopheles (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012), Գալաթեա (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Weather-ն ու՞ր ա  :Cry:

----------

Peace (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Weather-ն ու՞ր ա


Էն հրեշը դռանը կանգնած ա կթողնի՞ մարդ մտնի թեմա…

----------


## Թավրե

Հարգելի հեթանոս, էն թեման հանեցիք, բա իլյուստրացիաների մասին իմ պատասխանը, որում ասվում էր, թե այդպիսի խնդիր չկա և չէր էլ կարող լինել - ինչու՞ ջնջեցիք. Կրկնում եմ նման բան չեմ ասել, այլ՝ ակնարկը մեր շտապողականության մասին էր, այսինքն՝ նույնիսկ նկարներ հանելու ժմկ. չկար... Եթե հիշում եք՝ սկզբում ուղարկել էի ճիշտ տարբերակ, որում ափսոս տարեթիվ և անուն կար նշված.
Գծիկները հանելու համար շնորհակալություն, ես մի քանի օր առաջ փորձել էի, չստացվեց ինձ մոտ.
Մնաք բարով.

----------


## Շինարար

> նայում եմ՝ փչացած ունիտազ ա, կարդում եմ՝ գրված ա՝ զուգարանը չի աշխատում
> ասում ա տենց էլ չհասկացա, ես կարող էի կարիքներս հոգալ չաշխատող ունիտազի մե՞ջ, թե՞ կստացվեր, որ չիշիկ արեցի արվեստի գործի վրա


Էս մեր գրականության դասախոսներից մեկը սենց էր բացատրում, թե ոնց հասկանանք՝ արվեստ ա, թե ոչ, չգիտեմ մեջբերում էր, թե իր բնորոշումը, ասում էր՝ նայում եք նկարին, օրինակ, ու կտրվում իրականությունից, հայտնվում պատկերված իրականության մեջ, էդ նկարի մեջ, կոպիտ ասած տանում ա, ուրեմն՝ արվեստ ա՝ կապ չունի ակադեմիական ոճով ա, սյուրռեալիստական ա, ինչ ա, եթե չի տանում, չեք կտրվում իրականությունից, մեջը չեք հայտնվում, ուրեմն՝ արվեստ չի:

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս ինչ դանդաղ է կարդացվում:  :Jpit:  

Ինձնից քննադատ ճիշտն ասած դուրս չի գա, ու մենակ չասեք «դե կարող ես, ավելի լավը գրի». ես որ գրեմ, յոթերորդ տարբերակից էլ ահավոր կլինի... երևի

Բայց փորձեմ իմ սուբեկտիվ և համառոտ կածիքը հայտնել մինչև այժմ կարդացածներիս մասին: 

*«Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը»*, թեթև էր, հեշտ էր կարդացվում... կերպարներն էլ հասկանալի, արտահայտիչ էին ներկայացված: Բայց ինձ ավելի շատ հիշեցրեց հոլիվուդյան wannabe դրամայի սյուժե, որը մի անգամ կնայվի, կուտվի: 6/10

*«Անվերնագիր–2»* եսիմ  :Dntknw: ... ինչ-որ գրավող բան կար մեջը ինձ համար, բայց մի տեսակ կիսատ էր: Երևի հեղինակը ավելի խորը ասելիք ուներ, ես չհասկացա: 6/10

*«Հենակետում»* ամենաշատը էս տարբերակն է դուրս եկել մինչև հիմա... ճիշտ է բանակային թեման իմը չէ, և այլ պայմաններում դժվար էս ստեղծագործությունը կարդայի, բայց կարծում եմ բավականին լավ էր շարադրված, ես ասելիք տեսա, որոշ բանների շուրջ մտորելու տեղ տվեց: Կերպարները իսկական էին, բացարձակ չար/բարի չկային, կար մարդկային անկատարելություն՝ բոլորին հատուկ: 8/10

*«Մի կտոր երջանկություն»* Հայկական Twilight , սորրի բայց  :Bad:  1/10

*«Գետնահարկը»* Հա հետո՞... հա, փորձ էր կատարվել սարսափներին հատուկ առեղծված պահպանել: Բայց լավ սարսափում, ԻՄՀԿ, պարտադիր պետք է օրինաչափություն էլ լինի: Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ՝ սարսափները փոքր պատմվածքում տեղավորելը հատկպաես դժվար է: Բայց դե փորձը գովելի է 7/10

*«Խե՛նթ»* Մասնագետ չեմ, բայց վատ չէր շարադրված. պատմվածքներ գրելու փորձ կար: Մի տաս տարի առաջվա պատանի խելքս լիներ, նույնիսկ կարողա շատ հավանեի. բայց հիմա էլ պրոպատերազմական, «բա մի հատ պատերազմ չլինե՞ր, հերոսանայինք» տրամադրությունները իմը չեն: Շատ սև ու սպիտակ էր, Խենթը լրիվ կինոյի տղեն էր: Իմը չի, բայց կարող էր լրիվ իմը լինել, եթե մի փոքր այլ հայացքով նույն պատմությունը ներկայացվեր: 6/10

----------

Դավիթ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս ինչ դանդաղ է կարդացվում:  
> 
> Ինձնից քննադատ ճիշտն ասած դուրս չի գա, ու մենակ չասեք «դե կարող ես, ավելի լավը գրի». ես որ գրեմ, յոթերորդ տարբերակից էլ ահավոր կլինի... երևի
> 
> Բայց փորձեմ իմ սուբեկտիվ և համառոտ կածիքը հայտնել մինչև այժմ կարդացածներիս մասին: 
> 
> *«Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը»*, թեթև էր, հեշտ էր կարդացվում... կերպարներն էլ հասկանալի, արտահայտիչ էին ներկայացված: Բայց ինձ ավելի շատ հիշեցրեց հոլիվուդյան wannabe դրամայի սյուժե, որը մի անգամ կնայվի, կուտվի: 6/10
> 
> *«Անվերնագիր–1»* եսիմ ... ինչ-որ գրավող բան կար մեջը ինձ համար, բայց մի տեսակ կիսատ էր: Երևի հեղինակը ավելի խորը ասելիք ուներ, ես չհասկացա: 6/10
> ...


Անվերնագիր–1

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. կոնֆլիկտային, անձնական հարթության, վիրավորական գրառումները նորից մաքրվել են: Մասնակիցները զգուշացվել, տուգանվել են: Կրկնելու դեպքում՝ կարգելափակվեն:*

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Արէա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Chilly

> Լավ անցնենք տարբերակների քննարկմանը… օրինակ քեզ ի՞նչը դուր եկավ սկավառակի տարբերակի մեջ…


Պրոբլեմը դուր եկավ, էն, որ բոլորիս ա հատուկ ու որի դեմ շատ բարդ ա պայքարել: Ճիշտ ա, պատմվածքը լավ չէր գրած, ըստ իս, բայց էդ մեկա, իրավիճակը հատուկ ա շատերին, ես այլազգիների հետ շատ չեմ շփվել, գուցե բոլոր ազգերի մոտ էլ կա էդ խնդիրը, բայց հայերի մոտ հաստատ կա, ու ահագին մեծ տոկոս ա կազմում, հենց էդ վիճակում ա հիմա ժողովուրդը քաղաքական խաղերի ձեռը, ապատիա ա, հույսի բացակայություն... Մի խոսքով, շոշափված հարցը լավն էր:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Weather-ն ու՞ր ա


Յաաաա, էս կարողա՞ կարոտեցիք

----------

Mephistopheles (28.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Յաաաա, էս կարողա՞ կարոտեցիք


Կարոտել չգիտեմ, բայց այ որ հաջորդ ստեղծագործությունների մասին մեկնաբանություններդ ուզում եմ կարդալ՝ հաստատ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Mephistopheles (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012), Արէա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

7–րդ տարբերակ
Մի կտոր երջանկություն
Չեմ հիշում էս գործի մասին խոսել եմ, թե չէ, բայց ամեն դեպքում գրում եմ...
գործը մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել,սա պատկանում է էնպիսի ստեղծագործությունների դասին,որ մի երկու բառն էլ կարդալը բավական է: Հեղինակը փորձել է ներկայացնել ինչ որ պատմություն, դրանով էլ զարմացնել հեղինակին, այս դարում սյուժեն էդքան էլ կարևոր չի, ամեն քայլափոխի մենք հանդւպում են էսպիսի պատմությունների, կարևորը պատմությունը ճիշտ ներկայացնելու ձևն է, պատմվածք, ուրում երկխոսություններն ավելի շատ են, քան հեղինակի խոսքը, պարզապես չի կարդացվում, ինքս էլ նման բաներ գրել եմ, բայց կարողացել եմ ի վերջո հաղթահարել էդ սահմանափակումը ինքս իմ մեջ, հեղինակին մաղթում եմ հաջողություն
8–րդ տարբերակ
Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ
խոսակցությունները արհեստական էին, գրելուց առաջ պետք է մտածել ինչպես ներկայացնել ուրիշի ուղղակի խոսքը, բոլոր մարդիկ իրար նման չեն խոսում, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի պակասն էր,միակ դուրս եկած բանը 'ասում են' արտահայտությունն է, ստիպում էր հավատալ, որ չեղած բան է, մի քիչ գերազանցում էր նախորդին

----------


## Weather

9–րդ տարբերակ
Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը
գործը դուրս եկել է, բայց կարելի էր ավելի ուժեղ ներկայացնել,լավ արտահայտություններ կային, օրինակ, 'ինչևէ, վաղը անձրևամարդ կպատրաստեմ', հեղինակը զգացվում է գրելուց հեռու չէ
10–րդ տարբերակ
Անվերնագիր–3
էս գործն էլ էր լավը, կարևորը շարադրված էր փոքր սահմաններում,չեմ սիրում երկար գործերը, էս թվին մարդ ժամանակ չի ունենում երկար գործեր կարդա, ավելի լավ գործ էր, քան ասենք Գագոյի պատմությունը ու էլի մի քանի գործեր, որոնք չգիտես թե ինչի համար են էդքան ձայներ ստացել, զարմանալու բանա, ասենք ճաշակի և գրականության մասին ունեցած պատկերացումներիցա, շատերն էստեղ չգիտեն, թե ինչա գրականությունը, միայն սահմանափակվել են դպրոցում անցածով, կներեք իհարկե

----------


## Դավիթ

_ շատերն էստեղ չգիտեն, թե ինչա գրականությունը, միայն սահմանափակվել են դպրոցում անցածով, կներեք իհարկե_  :Shok: 


7–րդ տարբերակ-ինքս էլ նման բաներ գրել եմ, բայց կարողացել եմ ի վերջո հաղթահարել էդ սահմանափակումը ինքս իմ մեջ.. :Smile:

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

9–րդ տարբերակ
Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը
գործը դուրս եկել է, բայց կարելի էր ավելի ուժեղ ներկայացնել,լավ արտահայտություններ կային, օրինակ, 'ինչևէ, վաղը անձրևամարդ կպատրաստեմ', հեղինակը զգացվում է գրելուց հեռու չէ
10–րդ տարբերակ
Անվերնագիր–3
էս գործն էլ էր լավը, կարևորը շարադրված էր փոքր սահմաններում,չեմ սիրում երկար գործերը, էս թվին մարդ ժամանակ չի ունենում երկար գործեր կարդա, ավելի լավ գործ էր, քան ասենք Գագոյի պատմությունը ու էլի մի քանի գործեր, որոնք չգիտես թե ինչի համար են էդքան ձայներ ստացել, զարմանալու բանա, ասենք ճաշակի և գրականության մասին ունեցած պատկերացումներիցա, շատերն էստեղ չգիտեն, թե ինչա գրականությունը, միայն սահմանափակվել են դպրոցում անցածով, կներեք իհարկե

----------


## Weather

hetanos ջան, ապրես, որ գրառումներիցս առավել կարևորները առանձնացնում ես, էդպես աչքի համար ավելի տեսանելի կլինի

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե նշում եմ կարևոր պահերը:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

11–րդ տարբերակ
Գագոյի երազանքը
միանշանակ սա գրականություն չէ, մանավանդ վերջը սարսափելի էր, թող չնեղանա հեղինակը, որովհետև հասկանում եմ, որ նա ակումբցի է, բայց էսպիսի գործերը մնայուն չեն, դրանք թիթեռի կյանք ունեն, դրեցիր էս մրցույթում, խոսեցին դրա մասին ու վերջ, մոռացվելու է, ու ընդհանրապես երկար չեմ ուզում խոսել էս գործից, իրանից էդքան արժեք չի ներկայացնում

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

11–րդ տարբերակ
Գագոյի երազանքը
միանշանակ սա գրականություն չէ, մանավանդ վերջը սարսափելի էր, թող չնեղանա հեղինակը, որովհետև հասկանում եմ, որ նա ակումբցի է, բայց էսպիսի գործերը մնայուն չեն, դրանք թիթեռի կյանք ունեն, դրեցիր էս մրցույթում, խոսեցին դրա մասին ու վերջ, մոռացվելու է, ու ընդհանրապես երկար չեմ ուզում խոսել էս գործից, իրանից էդքան արժեք չի ներկայացնում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …շատերն էստեղ չգիտեն, թե ինչա գրականությունը, միայն սահմանափակվել են դպրոցում անցածով, կներեք իհարկե


Ներված ես…

----------

Kuk (28.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Եղանակ ջան, որ ասում ես Գագոյի վերջը սարսափելի էր, ի՞նչ նկատի ունես:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

12–րդ տարբերակ
Գետնահարկը
Լավն էր, պարզապես հեղինակը պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի ուրիշի ուղակի խոսքին, վերջը լավն էր, ընթերցողին մի բան թողնում էր մտածելու

----------


## Weather

չէ, եղբայր

----------


## Weather

> Եղանակ ջան, որ ասում ես Գագոյի վերջը սարսափելի էր, ի՞նչ նկատի ունես:


որովհետև երեք խնձորի պատմությունը ավարտվելա, էնքաաաաաաաաան մարդա գրել էդ մասին,որ էս մի հեղինակի գրելը չափից դուրս ուշացածա ու ականջին չլսելի, ու խնդրում եմ գագոյի պատմության մասին էլ հարցեր մի տվեք ինձ, նորից եմ ասում, էդ իբր ստեղծագործությունն իրենից արժեք չի ներկայացնում, որ անընդհատ խոսվի դրա մասին

----------


## Weather

> Ներված ես…


չէ, եղբայր

----------


## Weather

> Ներված ես…


չէ, եղբայր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որովհետև երեք խնձորի պատմությունը ավարտվելա, էնքաաաաաաաաան մարդա գրել էդ մասին,որ էս մի հեղինակի գրելը չափից դուրս ուշացածա ու ականջին չլսելի, ու խնդրում եմ գագոյի պատմության մասին էլ հարցեր մի տվեք ինձ, նորից եմ ասում, էդ իբր ստեղծագործությունն իրենից արժեք չի ներկայացնում, որ անընդհատ խոսվի դրա մասին


Երեք խնձորն է՞ր սարսափելին… ես էդ գործի սիրահարը չեմ, բայց իմ քննադատությունը դրան չէի ուղղի… էնտեղ՝ վերջում շատ ավելի նկատելի բաներ կան…

----------


## Weather

> Երեք խնձորն է՞ր սարսափելին… ես էդ գործի սիրահարը չեմ, բայց իմ քննադատությունը դրան չէի ուղղի… էնտեղ՝ վերջում շատ ավելի նկատելի բաներ կան…


էդ նկատելի բաներն էլ վրադիր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էդ նկատելի բաներն էլ վրադիր


Ուրեմն վատ չէր լինի և հեղինակի համար ավելի օգտակար, իմանալ էական բացթողումնետի մասին ոչ թե երկրորդական

----------


## Weather

> Ուրեմն վատ չէր լինի և հեղինակի համար ավելի օգտակար, իմանալ էական բացթողումնետի մասին ոչ թե երկրորդական


ուրեմն նկատելի բաներին վրադիր երեք խնձորը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> որովհետև երեք խնձորի պատմությունը ավարտվելա, էնքաաաաաաաաան մարդա գրել էդ մասին,որ էս մի հեղինակի գրելը չափից դուրս ուշացածա ու ականջին չլսելի, ու խնդրում եմ գագոյի պատմության մասին էլ հարցեր մի տվեք ինձ, նորից եմ ասում, էդ իբր ստեղծագործությունն իրենից արժեք չի ներկայացնում, որ անընդհատ խոսվի դրա մասին


Եղանակ ջան, չնայած Գագոյի օգտին չեմ քվեարկել՝ ցանկանալով, որ մյուս տարբերակները հաղթեն, բայց մի բան ասեմ էլի... Չի՞ զգացվում, որ հեղինակը ձեռ ա առնում: Մեկը ես էդ երեք խնձորի պահը հեչ լուրջ չեմ ընդունել:

----------

Դավիթ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Եղանակ ջան, չնայած Գագոյի օգտին չեմ քվեարկել՝ ցանկանալով, որ մյուս տարբերակները հաղթեն, բայց մի բան ասեմ էլի... Չի՞ զգացվում, որ հեղինակը ձեռ ա առնում: Մեկը ես էդ երեք խնձորի պահը հեչ լուրջ չեմ ընդունել:


հաստատ ձեռա առնում, բայց վատ ձևով, բայց հերիքա խոսենք էդ գործի մասին,վերջ ես էլ չեմ խոսելու

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եղանակ ջան, չնայած Գագոյի օգտին չեմ քվեարկել՝ ցանկանալով, որ մյուս տարբերակները հաղթեն, բայց մի բան ասեմ էլի... Չի՞ զգացվում, որ հեղինակը ձեռ ա առնում: Մեկը ես էդ երեք խնձորի պահը հեչ լուրջ չեմ ընդունել:


Բյուր, հետևից մի ընգի… խնձորի մասին կարում ա խոսա, բայց հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մասին "բարոյականը" թույլ չի տալիս… էդ էլ էդ տեսակի կարծիք ա… իրա մոտ դա տաբու ա դեռ… շատ կան ըտենց, զարմանալի չի… հին սերունդը՝ սովետական կրթահամակարգն անցած, հիմնականում չի անդրադառնում նման հարցերին… էդքան հեշտ չի էդ բարիերն անցնելը…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հետևից մի ընգի… խնձորի մասին կարում ա խոսա, բայց հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մասին "բարոյականը" թույլ չի տալիս… էդ էլ էդ տեսակի կարծիք ա… իրա մոտ դա տաբու ա դեռ… շատ կան ըտենց, զարմանալի չի… հին սերունդը՝ սովետական կրթահամակարգն անցած, հիմնականում չի անդրադառնում նման հարցերին… էդքան հեշտ չի էդ բարիերն անցնելը…


հա, այսինքն վերջ ասելով գոմիկությունը դուրը չեկավ, փորձեց շրջանցել  :Jpit:

----------


## Weather

> Բյուր, հետևից մի ընգի… խնձորի մասին կարում ա խոսա, բայց հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մասին "բարոյականը" թույլ չի տալիս… էդ էլ էդ տեսակի կարծիք ա… իրա մոտ դա տաբու ա դեռ… շատ կան ըտենց, զարմանալի չի… հին սերունդը՝ սովետական կրթահամակարգն անցած, հիմնականում չի անդրադառնում նման հարցերին… էդքան հեշտ չի էդ բարիերն անցնելը…


իմ համար հատկանշական էր խնձորի թեմայի անհեթեթությունը, ոչ թե օրալ սեքս-ի մասին խոսելը, ու դու իմ համար սահմաններ մի գծի, որ ես էլ գնամ տեղավորվեմ մեջը, ոչ էլ տեսակս որոշիր, էդ քո խելքի բանը չի, եղբայր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, այսինքն վերջ ասելով գոմիկությունը դուրը չեկավ, փորձեց շրջանցել


Դե հիմա դուրը չի եկել… ինքն իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքն ունենալու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հիմա դուրը չի եկել… ինքն իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքն ունենալու…


հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, շատերին դուր չի էկել, բայց խոխմն էն ա, որ չի խոսում դրա մասին: լավ, անցանք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմ համար հատկանշական էր խնձորի թեմայի անհեթեթությունը, ոչ թե օրալ սեքս-ի մասին խոսելը, ու դու իմ համար սահմաններ մի գծի, որ ես էլ գնամ տեղավորվեմ մեջը, ոչ էլ տեսակս որոշիր, էդ քո խելքի բանը չի, եղբայր


խնձորը թեմա չի էդ տեքստում… անհաջող ա, բայց անդրադարձի անարժան… իսկ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը փանչ լայնն" էր, որի վրայից թռնում ես… լավ ես անում թռնում ես, քո իրավունքն ա… մենք էլ լավ ենք անում եզրակացություններ ենք անում… 

Իսկ քո սահմանները դու ես գծում քո քննարկած և հետևողականորեն անտեսած թեմաներով… ինձ մի մեղադրի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, շատերին դուր չի էկել, բայց խոխմն էն ա, որ չի խոսում դրա մասին: լավ, անցանք


խնձորն ավելի կարևոր ա… թեմա ա իրա համար…

----------


## kivera

Ժողովուրդ, ես վերջնականապես խճճվում եմ էս բոլոր խոսակցություններում... օվ ինձ կօգնի, Գրեթերթն ինչ թերթա ու ինչ պահանջներ ունի? այսինքն ինչ գործ էլ հաղթի անվերապահ տպագրվելու ա??? մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## Weather

> խնձորը թեմա չի էդ տեքստում… անհաջող ա, բայց անդրադարձի անարժան… իսկ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը փանչ լայնն" էր, որի վրայից թռնում ես… լավ ես անում թռնում ես, քո իրավունքն ա… մենք էլ լավ ենք անում եզրակացություններ ենք անում… 
> 
> Իսկ քո սահմանները դու ես գծում քո քննարկած և հետևողականորեն անտեսած թեմաներով… ինձ մի մեղադրի…


բա հո սեքսը չի անհաջող ստացվել,որ դրա մասին խոսեմ,  պատմվածքն եմ քննարկում ու էն մասերը, որն ըստ իս անհաջողա ստացվել, դու էլ ասեմ իմանաս, ընկել ես ուրիշի մեկնաբանություններն ես կարդում, մի բան ես գտնում ու ընդարձակվում ես, այսինքն մեղմ ասեմ, ԻՆՔՆԱՀԱՍՏԱՏՎՈՒՄ ԵՍ

----------


## Ամպ

Տարբերակները կարդացել եմ տեղադրելու հենց առաջին օրը: Բայց որոշել էի ո՛չ կարծիք գրել, ո՛չ էլ քվեարկել: Էս անգամ չկար նենց տարբերակ, որ ասեի՝ ա՛յ էս ա, ուզում եմ հենց սա հաղթի, ու կային շատ վատ գրված, անիմաստ փիլիսոփայությամբ, ահավոր սխալներով գործեր: 17-ի մեջ միայն երեքն էին գրագետ շարադրված:

*«Անվերնագիր–1», «Թափառող հոգիներ», «Լռությունն ինքն էր», «Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ», «Անվերնագիր–3», «Ցրված սկավառակ»* տարբերակները մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել: Դաժան էր: «Անվերնագիր–1»-ը կարդալիս գլուխս սկսեց ցավել: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում: Ժողովուրդ ջան, սենց ակնհայտ ու, հազար ներողություն, ծակ փիլիսոփայությամբ գործեր մրցույթներին մի՛ ուղարկեք, Աստծու սիրուն: Նման գործեր կարդալիս էն զգացողությունն եմ ունենում, ոնց որ հեղինակը տասը մատն էլ աչքս կոխի: 

*«Խենթ»*-ն էլ մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել: Ինձ համար շատ ծանծաղ, ծամծմած պատմվածք էր: Հա, ու բացի ձանձրալի լինելը, կեսից ահավոր նյարդայնացա. հեղինակ ջան, ինձ ահավոր հետաքիքիր ա, թե ոնց եք ստորակետն ու բութը կողք կողքի համատեղել: Առաջին անգամ նկատեցի, մտածեցի՝ վրիպակ ա: Բայց չէ. հետո էլի, էլի:

*«Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը»* - սրա մասին շատ են գրել: Առաջինն էր, բոլորի սրի տակով անցավ: Էլ բան չեմ գրում: Կարճ-կոնկրետ՝ չեմ հավանել:

*«Անվերնագիր–2»* - սիրուն նկարագրություններ կային: Սկզբում հավեսով կարդում էի, բայց հետո _այնտեղ_ ու _այսօր_ պարագաների, մեկ էլ բազմակետերի չարաշահումը համը հանեց: Ամեն դեպքում էս տարբերակի օգտին կքվեարկեմ, որովհետև նկարագրությունները կտավի նման պատկերվում էին աչքիս առաջ:
Հա, մեկ էլ լավ կլիներ, որ ստեղծագործությունը վերնագիր ունենար: Իմ կարծիքով պատմվածք վերնագրելն էդքան էլ դժվար չի: Վերնագիրը դնում ես պատմվածքիդ բովանդակությանը համապատասխան՝ այնպես, որ շատ պարզունակ չլինի, բայց լուսնից ընկած փիլիսոփայական էլ չլինի, որ ընթերցողը վերջում չասի՝ հա, բայց վերնագի՞րն ինչ կապ ուներ, այնպես, որ արտացոլի պատմվածքի բովանդակությունը, բայց հենց սկզբից չմերկացնի, ու շատ երկար չլինի: Վերջ:

*«Հենակետում»* - ուրեմն էս պատմվածքն ահագին շահեկան դիրքերում է: Ասեմ՝ ինչ առումով. առաջին երեք (1, 2, 4)՝ ձանձրալի, անհասկանալի խոհափիլիսոփայությամբ, սխալներով գործերից ու առանց սյուժեի «Անվերնագիր–2»-ից հետո «Հենակետում»-ը համառոտ, գրագետ շարադրանքով, սյուժեով ու կերպարներով, ես կասեի՝ ծավալին համապատասխան չափից շատ կերպարներով պատմվածք է: Կասկածներ ունեմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը մասնագետի կողմից խմբագրված ու սրբագրված է:
Բովանդակությունն ինձ դուր չեկավ: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*«Մի կտոր երջանկություն»* - Հայկօ ջան, էն լոլիկը տեղովը տրեյլեր էր, իսկական սերիալը հրես: 
Ակումբցիների արտահայտած կարծիքները կիսում եմ:

*«Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը»* - ինձ դուր չեկավ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչն էր պատճառը, բայց մի տեսակ վանող էր: Հա, ու արհեստական էր: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*«Գագոյի երազանքը»* - էհ… Կելտական աշխարհի փերիներին ի՞նչ էր եղել, որ Գագոյին ուղարկեցիր մրցույթին: 
17-ի մեջ ամենահեշտ կարդացվող գործն էր, բայց չեմ քվեարկի:

*«Գետնահարկը»* ինձ համար մրցույթի ամենախնամքով գրված ստեղծագործությունն էր: Չգիտեմ՝ հեղինակը գրելիս ինչ-որ բան նկատի ունեցել է, թե չէ, բայց ես պատմվածքում այլաբանություն էլ տեսա: Որպես սարսափ՝ թույլ էր: Չեմ քվեարկի: 

*«Ատունեի կործանումը»* երկխոսություններ, հարուստ գործողություններ ու կերպարներ չունեցող պատմվածք է. սրա աղը պիտի պատկերավոր նկարագրությունները լինեին: Կարդալիս պատկերները լրիվ ինքս էի ստեղծում: Ասենք՝ կարելի էր այնպես գրել, որ ընթերցողի մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծվեր, թե կարմրահեր աղջկա փոխարեն ինքն է կանգնած ծառի առաջ:  Խորհրդավորություն ստեղծելու համար կարելի էր գիշերային միջավայրն էլ նկարագրել. ծոր տվող լուսին, խոժոռ ամպեր, չարքերի պարի նմանվող ծառի ճյուղեր  և այլն, և այլն: Ու, ընդհանրապես, էս պատմվածքի ամեն ինչը նկարագրության կարիք ուներ: Ստեղծագործությունն ինձ դուր է եկել: Երևի նրանից է, որ հեղինակի հետ համագործակցելով եմ կարդացել. ինքը կմախքը տվել է, ես կարդալիս միս ու արյուն եմ ավելացրել: 
Պատմվածքի նյութը, համաձայն եմ, ծեծված է, բայց ես սիրում եմ էս թեման: Ուղղակի հեղինակը լավ չի ներկայացրել, վերջում էլ ակնհայտ շրխկացրել է՝ թե էս է, պատմվածքս սրա մասին էր: Հմուտ գրողի ձեռքերում էս նյութը շատ սիրուն ստեղծագործություն կդառնար:
Ատունե անվան մասին էլ եմ ուզում մի երկու խոսք գրել: Վերնագիրը երբ կարդացի, մտածեցի՝ Ատունեն ապագայի ինչ-որ մոլորակ է, տիեզերանավ է, այլմոլորակային ինչ-որ սարք է, բայց որ աստվածություն է, մտքովս ընդհանրապես չանցավ: Սիրուն անուն է, բայց իմ կարծիքով թեմային չի համապատասխանում:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ գրագետ էր գրված: Որոշ սխալներ կային, բայց չմանրանամ: Մենակ նախադասությունների շարադասության մասին ասեմ, որ որոշ տեղերում անհարթ էր:
Էս պատմվածքն ինձ համար լիքը մինուսներ ու բացեր ունի, բայց ինքը էն լոլիկադարինայամոմախառը գրվածքներից մի քանի գլուխ բարձր ա, դրա համար էլ հիմա գրառումս կհաստատեմ ու կգնամ  Sambitbaba-յի կողքին կբազմեմ  :Jpit: :

*«Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները»* էնքան դժվար եմ կարդացել, էնքան դժվար եմ կարդացել, որ էլ ասելու չի: Եթե Այվին ու Արէան էսքան չգովեին, էն կիսատ թողածների բախտին էր արժանանալու: Շատ ցաքուցիր, ծանրաբեռնված գործ էր: Էն հարևանների ու դիրքերի պատմություններն էլ իրար հետ շատ բարակ ու աննշան թելով էր կապված: Իմ կարծիքով էլ սկիզբը լրիվ ավելորդ էր: Չեմ կարող ասել, որ վատն էր, բայց չհավանեցի էլ:

*«Իմ հաղթանակների օրը»* ինձ ընդհանրապես դուր չեկավ: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Chilly (28.11.2012), ivy (28.11.2012), Malxas (28.11.2012), Ruby Rue (28.11.2012), Գալաթեա (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (28.11.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էս Ամպը Ակումբի թաքնված տաղանդներից է. չի գրում, չի գրում, մեկ էլ նենց մի վերլուծական է գրում, բերանդ բաց է մնում:  :Jpit: 
Ամպ ջան, հաճախ գրի:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Malxas (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012), Ամպ (28.11.2012), Գալաթեա (28.11.2012), Հայկօ (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Նման գործեր կարդալիս էն զգացողությունն եմ ունենում, ոնց որ հեղինակը տասը մատն էլ աչքս կոխի:


Շատ դիպուկ էր  :Jpit: 




> «Հենակետում» - ուրեմն էս պատմվածքն ահագին շահեկան դիրքերում է: Ասեմ՝ ինչ առումով. առաջին երեք (1, 2, 4)՝ ձանձրալի, անհասկանալի խոհափիլիսոփայությամբ, սխալներով գործերից ու առանց սյուժեի «Անվերնագիր–2»-ից հետո...


Այ սա մտքովս չէր անցել, ճիշտ ես ասում...




> Կելտական աշխարհի փերիներին ի՞նչ էր եղել, որ Գագոյին ուղարկեցիր մրցույթին:


Էդ ի՞նչ կելտական փերիներ են: Չգիտեմ՝ խոսքդ ում էր ուղղված, բայց հեմանայնդեպս ասեմ, որ ես չեմ հեղինակը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամպ

> Էս Ամպը Ակումբի թաքնված տաղանդներից է. չի գրում, չի գրում, մեկ էլ նենց մի վերլուծական է գրում, բերանդ բաց է մնում:


 :Blush: 



> Ամպ ջան, հաճախ գրի:


Այ, որ մրցույթներ հաճախ լինեն, ես էլ հո պասիվ ակումբցի չեմ լինի  :Jpit: :
Անհամբեր թեմատիկ մրցույթի եմ սպասում: Հետն էլ հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ թեման Նամակը կլինի:




> Էդ ի՞նչ կելտական փերիներ են: Չգիտեմ՝ խոսքդ ում էր ուղղված, բայց հեմանայնդեպս ասեմ, որ ես չեմ հեղինակը:


Չէ, Այվի ջան, խոսքս քեզ չի ուղղված  :Smile: :

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), ivy (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, Այվի ջան, խոսքս քեզ չի ուղղված :


Ախ կելտակա՜ն, Իռլանդիա-Շմիռլա՜նդիա  :Jpit:

----------

Ամպ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Ամպ

> Ախ կելտակա՜ն, Իռլանդիա-Շմիռլա՜նդիա


Վերջ, իրար հասկացանք  :Jpit: :

----------

ivy (28.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> *12–րդ տարբերակ
> Գետնահարկը*
> 
> Առաջինը Մերուժանն էր: Երբ նա սկսեց օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ մոտենալ արևելք նայող պատին և հանգամանորեն լիզել պատի ճաքերը, գործընկերներն սկսեցին անհանգստանալ: Մերուժանին մինչ այդ նույնիսկ պաղպաղակ լիզելուց չէին տեսել: Սկզբում բոլորը ծիծաղում էին: Քահ-քահ: Հետո երբ  հավատացին, որ Մերուժանը չի հիշում՝ ինչպես և ինչու է պատը լիզում, սկսեցին վախենալ նրա համար: Համոզեցին՝ գնաց բժշկի: Որոշ ստուգումներից հետո նա հայտարարվեց առողջ և ուղարկվեց տուն: Գործընկերները թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցին: Էլ ոչինչ չէր լիզում:
> Անցավ մեկ շաբաթ: Լուսինեն ինչպես միշտ առաջիններից մեկը եկավ աշխատանքի այդ օրը: Իր սեղանին մոտենալիս Լուսինեն դանդաղեցրեց քայլերը: Օդի մեջ տարօրինակ զգացողություն էր տիրում: Հինգ քայլ հետո... Նաիրան, գործընկերուհիներից մեկը, գոտկատեղից ներքև մերկ, պատռտած վերնաշապիկով  ու արյան մեջ կորած, անբնական դիրքով պառկած էր՝ սառած հայացքը դեպի արևելք նայող պատը: Նրա պարանոցին սիրտ խառնելու չափ պարզ երևում էին արդեն սևացող մատնահետքերը: Լուսինեն փորձեց ճչալ, բայց ասես երազում՝ ձայն դուրս չեկավ կոկորդից: Միայն բերանն էր բաց՝ ու սարսափից աղճատված: Վարագույրի հետևում շողք էր երևում: Անհասկանալի ուժով մղված, շատ լավ գիտակցելով, որ չի ուզում տեսնել, թե ինչ է վարագույրի հետևում, Լուսինեն քայլեց դեպի պատուհանը: 
> Չգիտես ինչու՝ ամենաշատը տպավորվեց Մերուժանի զոլավոր փողկապը: Պատուհանի վերևի բռնակից կապած, վիզը գրկած, կարմիր ու կապույտ զոլերով փողկապը, որի կապույտը շատ մոտ էր Մերուժանի դեմքի կապույտին: Լուսինեն մտածեց, որ գույները սազում են իրար ու վերջապես կարողացավ կոկորդի ճիչը դուրս բերել՝ իր վերջին հետևության անպատեհությունից ավելի, քան երկու դիակներից սարսափած:
> 
> _Քաղաքի մեծահարուստներից մեկին պատկանող շինության մասին շշուկները չէին դադարում: Մարդիկ համառորեն պնդում էին, որ երբ համարձակվում ես շենքին շատ մոտ քայլել, գետնահարկից ճիչեր ու տնքոցներ են լսվում: Ու մարդիկ գործի էին դնում իրենց երևակայությունը: Ասում էին, որ մեծահարուստը ամեն գիշեր քնելուց առաջ գետնահարկն է բերել տալիս  մի ընտանիք ու սպանում է ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամներին: Յուրաքանչյուրին մի առանձին ձևով: Մեկին կտրտում է կացնով՝ սկսած ձեռքի մատներից, մյուսին խեղդում ու եփում է եռացած ջրով լի կաթսայի մեջ, երրորդին, ասենք ընտանիքի հորը, ստիպում է բռնաբարել իր աղջկան և հետո սպանել նրան՝ կոկորդը կտրելով: Իսկ հետո նրանց բոլորին թաղում է գետնահարկի  բետոնե խորը ավազանի մեջ, որը արևելքին նայող պատի մոտ է փորված, իրար կողք շարելով դիակներն ու բետոնի նոր շերտ ավելացնելով: Տասից մեկին էլ կենդանի է թաղում: Ու մինչև հաջորդ գիշեր բետոնի այդ շերտը չորանում-քարանում է, քանի որ գետնահարկում դժոխքի ջերմաստիճանն է տիրում: Պարզ չէր, թե նման մանրամասները որտեղից են հայտնի քաղաքի բնակիչներին. չէ՞ որ գետնահարկից ոչ ոք կենդանի դուրս չէր գալիս ըստ շշուկների:
> 
> ...




Իմ երազներ նման երազ էր: Ժամանակին ես էլ էի այսպիսի երազներ տեսնում: Առաջ շատ էի վախենում, լացում էի, չէի քնում( դե սկզբից սատանաները ինձ միշտ բռնում էին, ձայնս կտրվում էի, չէի կարողանում գոռալ, ընկնում էի, հետո սովորեցի ու արդեն ես էի դրանց հետ խաղում  :LOL: ) բայց հետո՝ դիտավորյալ սպասում էի, թե երբ է քունս տանելու, որ էլի թունդ ուժս երազներս նայեմ :LOL: : Ամեն Աստծո օր սատանաները , հրեշները, վհուկները,սատկած կատուները երազումս իմ հյուրերն էին ու էնքան հաճելի էր չեք էլ պատկերացնի, սաղի հախից գալիս էի:  :Tongue: Հիմա էլ չեմ տեսնում էդպիսի երազներ: :Smile:

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Բայց ասեմ նայեմ,որ ինձ հիշեցրեց այն ուժս կինոներին որտեղ բոլորն անմեղ են, բայց մարդիկ հերթով զոհվում են :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> *«Խենթ»*-ն էլ մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել: Ինձ համար շատ ծանծաղ, ծամծմած պատմվածք էր: Հա, ու բացի ձանձրալի լինելը, կեսից ահավոր նյարդայնացա. հեղինակ ջան, ինձ ահավոր հետաքիքիր ա, թե ոնց եք ստորակետն ու բութը կողք կողքի համատեղել: Առաջին անգամ նկատեցի, մտածեցի՝ վրիպակ ա: Բայց չէ. հետո էլի, էլի:


Հորեղբորս տղայի տնայինները ստուգելիս մի անգամ ինքս էլ հանդիպեցի էդպիսի դեպքի, ու պարզվեց, որ իերնց դպրոցում տենց են սովորեցրել, ու ինչքան ինձ մեջտեղից ճղեցի, մեկ ա, չկարողացա համոզել, որ բութ ու ստորակետ միասին չեն տեղադրում։

----------


## Ամմէ

> Հորեղբորս տղայի տնայինները ստուգելիս մի անգամ ինքս էլ հանդիպեցի էդպիսի դեպքի, ու պարզվեց, որ իերնց դպրոցում տենց են սովորեցրել, ու ինչքան ինձ մեջտեղից ճղեցի, մեկ ա, չկարողացա համոզել, որ բութ ու ստորակետ միասին չեն տեղադրում։


 :Smile: կա էդպիսի բան: Ես էլ իմ հորքուրի ճստոին էի համոզում:

----------


## CactuSoul

> կա էդպիսի բան:


Հը՞  :Blink: 
Եվ կանսա՞ք արդյոք ինձ նման տգետ, բայց ուսման ծարավ մարդու խնդրանքին՝ տեղեկացնել իրեն, թե հատկապես որ դեպքերում է կիրառելի կետադրական նշանների նման, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, անհեթեթ համադրությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Հը՞ 
> Եվ կանսա՞ք արդյոք ինձ նման տգետ, բայց ուսման ծարավ մարդու խնդրանքին՝ տեղեկացնել իրեն, թե հատկապես որ դեպքերում է կիրառելի կետադրական նշանների նման, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, անհեթեթ համադրությունը:


Անի՛՝, չե՞՜՛ս հասկանում՝, որ դեպքում.:...

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Հը՞ 
> Եվ կանսա՞ք արդյոք ինձ նման տգետ, բայց ուսման ծարավ մարդու խնդրանքին՝ տեղեկացնել իրեն, թե հատկապես որ դեպքերում է կիրառելի կետադրական նշանների նման, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, անհեթեթ համադրությունը:


 :LOL: Դու սխալ ինձ հասկացար: Ուզում էի ասել ,որ ես էլ հորքուրիս բալիկին էի ասում.
- Չի՛ կարելի միաժամանակ դնել և՛ բութ, և՛ ստորակետ Մերիկո ջան:

----------

Արէա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Անի՛՝, չե՞՜՛ս հասկանում՝, որ դեպքում.:...


Այո, եթե չբացառենք այս դեպքը :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամպ, դու դեմք ես, լուրջ եմ ասում: Սիրեցի քեզ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Ամպ (28.11.2012), Շինարար (28.11.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամպ, դու դեմք ես, լուրջ եմ ասում: Սիրեցի քեզ


Ամպի չա՞փ :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (28.11.2012), Գալաթեա (28.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես գնացի քվեարկեմ:
Հենց սկզբից էլ պարզ ա եղել, կարծում եմ, թե ում համար եմ քվեարկելու:
Բայց բացի Գագոյից ձայն եմ տալու նաև Թափառող Հոգիներին: Միայն նրա համար լրիվ զրոյի վրա չմնա:

----------

Dayana (30.11.2012), ivy (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էս հենակետը սուսուփուս ձայներ ա հավաքում  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էս հենակետը սուսուփուս ձայներ ա հավաքում


Tiger39-ը ո՞վ ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Tiger39-ը ո՞վ ա:


չգիտեմ, բայց կարծեմ ինքն էր, որ տարիներ առաջ ինձ խիստ վիրավորել ա նամակով ու արգելափակվել դրա համար

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չգիտեմ, բայց կարծեմ ինքն էր, որ տարիներ առաջ ինձ խիստ վիրավորել ա նամակով ու արգելափակվել դրա համար


Ընթերցասեր տղա ա փաստորեն  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընթերցասեր տղա ա փաստորեն


ըհը, ի դեպ հենց գրածիս վերաբերյալ էլ գրել էր: ուղղակի շատ տգեղ ու անտակտ բան էր գրել, Չուկին խաբար տվեցի

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ըհը, ի դեպ հենց գրածիս վերաբերյալ էլ գրել էր: ուղղակի շատ տգեղ ու անտակտ բան էր գրել, Չուկին խաբար տվեցի


Եթե համը հանել ա, լավ ես արել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե համը հանել ա, լավ ես արել:


հա: տենց բանը եթե թեմայում գրեր, վայրկենական ռեփորթ կանեին ակումբցիները: անձնական վիրավորանք էր

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հա: տենց բանը եթե թեմայում գրեր, վայրկենական ռեփորթ կանեին ակումբցիները: անձնական վիրավորանք էր


Դու Թափառող Հոգիները կարդացել ե՞ս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու Թափառող Հոգիները կարդացել ե՞ս:


հա, կարդացել եմ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հա, կարդացել եմ


Պատմի էլի:

----------


## Արէա

Էէէէ, լավ է՜: Հենակետո՞ւմ:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Tiger29-ը բոլոր մրցույթներին քվեարկում ա. իսկականից ընթերցասեր տղա ա երևում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Tiger29-ը բոլոր մրցույթներին քվեարկում ա. իսկականից ընթերցասեր տղա ա երևում:


Լո՞ւրջ: Ես նոր եմ նկատում:

----------

Ուլուանա (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Լո՞ւրջ: Ես նոր եմ նկատում:


Հա, միշտ էլ նկատել եմ:

----------


## Stress

Քանի օր է հետևում եմ էս ակումբի խոսքուզրույցին , դուրս շատ ա եկե… հատկապես Մեֆին են շատ հավանե, շատ բանով կիսում եմ իրա գրական ճաշակը…
բարի օր ձեզ

----------


## Stress

1.Սկիզբը վատը չէր, բայց հետո լրիվ համը հանեց… Մեջտեղի մասը ամենահաջողվածն էր…
2.Միքտը լավն էր, սկիզբն էլ վատը չէր, բայց հետո շատ պրիմիտիվ էր դարձել…
3.Լավն էր:
4.Միքտը լավն էր, թեկուզ շատ ծեծված էր, բայց կատարողականը շատ վատն էր:
5.Վատը չէր, բայց վերջում ոնց որ շտապել ու մի հետարքքիր բայց արհեստական վերջաբան էին սարքել, խոսքը բնական ընթացք պիտի ունենա:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Chilly (29.11.2012), Դավիթ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Stress

6. Մի երկու հաջողված արտահայտություն, նախադասույուն կային, մնացածը վառել:
7. Սա գրականություն չէ:
8. Ծեծված թեմա է, բայց լավ է ներկայացված: Նկարագրությունները լավն էին:
9. Վատը չէ, լավ նկարագրված տեսարաններ կային:
10. Ձանձրալի ու տափակ գործ:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Chilly (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Բարև, Սթրես, էդ ինչի՞ մասին ես գրում: Տարբերակի անունը գրի կամ համարը:

----------

laro (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, միշտ էլ նկատել եմ:


Քիչ են է քվեները...հերիք ա մի հոգի քվեարկի, աչքի ա ընկնում:
Ո՞ւր են մեր 40-ին մոտ քվեարկություններով օրերը  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Սթրես, էդ գրածներիդ տակ կա «Խմբագրել», վրան սեղմի ու խմբագրի՝ ավելացնելով տարբերակի անունները:

----------


## ivy

> Քիչ են է քվեները...հերիք ա մի հոգի քվեարկի, աչքի ա ընկնում:
> Ո՞ւր են մեր 40-ին մոտ քվեարկություններով օրերը


Հա, առաջ լինում էր, հիսունից էլ անցնում էր...
Տարբերակները շատ են ու մեծ մասը դժվար կարդացվող...
Բաց դե ոչինչ, երևի էլ սենց չլինի. տեսանք, որ տանջանք էր:

----------


## Ամպ

> Էէէէ, լավ է՜: Հենակետո՞ւմ:


Արէա ջան, արխային, «Հենակետում»-ը «Գետնահարկ»-ից երևի մեկ ձայնով ա առաջ:

----------


## Stress

11.Հետաքրիքր բլոգային գրառում:

12. Լավ էր գրված, բայց ասելիք չկար:
13. Միտքը լավն էր, կատարողականում շատ էր թերացե:

14.Շատ ռոմատիկ ա, չափից շատ, բայց բնականություն կա, երևի հեղինակը մի շնչով է գրել: 
15. Լավն էր, բայց շատ մակերեսային:

----------


## Stress

Վայ, Այվի ջան, հազար բարև: Ոնց որ թե արդեն ուղղել եմ սխալս:

----------


## Stress

16.Զոռով եմ կարդացե: Բայց յուրահատկություններ կային, հեղինակը փորձառու էր նկարագրությունների մեջ, ուղղակի էս ոճը հեչ չեն սիրում: Հեղինակ՝ ներող:
17.Ռոմանտիկ, թույլ գործ:

----------


## Stress

Գործերը չեն ներշնոչւոմ քվերակելու, գալաթեա ջան:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, արխային, «Հենակետում»-ը «Գետնահարկ»-ից երևի մեկ ձայնով ա առաջ:


«Գետնահարկն» էլ չեմ ուզում հաղթի:

«Առաքյալներ»  :Sorry:

----------


## Tiger29

Բարի երեկո:




> Tiger39-ը ո՞վ ա:


Ես եմ, բայց 29-ը:




> չգիտեմ, բայց կարծեմ ինքն էր, որ տարիներ առաջ ինձ խիստ վիրավորել ա նամակով ու արգելափակվել դրա համար


Այո, ես էի ու եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ նամակը ստեղ տեղադրել, իմ մոտ դեռ կա: Նոր նայեցի 5 տարի առաջ եմ գրել, բայց ոչ մի սխալ բան չտեսա իմ գրածի մեջ: Խիստ վիրավորվողը չէր գրի, դա Ձեր գործը չէ: Ու բացի էդ էլ հատուկ նշել էի, որ քո գրած Սիֆիլիսը կարդալով եմ էդ գրում:




> Ընթերցասեր տղա ա փաստորեն





> ըհը, ի դեպ հենց գրածիս վերաբերյալ էլ գրել էր: ուղղակի շատ տգեղ ու անտակտ բան էր գրել, Չուկին խաբար տվեցի


Բայց էն ժամանակ ասում էիր ես կապ չունեմ, իրանց որոշումն էր  :Smile: 




> Եթե համը հանել ա, լավ ես արել:





> հա: տենց բանը եթե թեմայում գրեր, վայրկենական ռեփորթ կանեին ակումբցիները: անձնական վիրավորանք էր


Հ.Գ.
Կարծում եմ իրավունք ունեի մտնել մի խոսակցության մեջ, որտեղ ինձ էին քննարկում:

Հ.Գ.Գ.
Չնայած չեմ հավանել ամբողջ գրածը, բայց քվեարկել եմ, որովհետև մեջը հարազատ բաներ գտա, որի միջով ժամանակին անցել եմ:

----------


## Ամպ

> «Գետնահարկն» էլ չեմ ուզում հաղթի:
> 
> *«Առաքյալներ»*


Դարդ մի՛ արա, ահագին ձայն ա հավաքել: Բա հո Ատունեի նման 2 ձայնի վրա չի՞ նստած  :Sad: :

----------


## Արէա

> Քրտինքի մեջ կորած փորձում էր ծերունու առաջադրանքը կատարել: Հետո հիշեց, որ զենքը չկա: Թողել է հալիվորի ոտքերի մոտ: Կասկածեց, բայց ետ չշրջվեց: Չի սպանի: Դիպուկ չի կարողանա կրակել: Ցուրտ է, մատները չեն ենթարկվի:  
> 
> Սպասեց, որ ծերունին համարձակություն գտնի ու սառած, դողացող ձեռքերում ավելի ամուր պահի զենքը:
> - էխ, Թոֆիկ Մամեդով,-հառաչեց ծերունին,-դու մենակության բան չես…
> 
> Այս ընթացքում Արամն անընդհատ փականի մեջ պտտեցնում էր բանալին, քաշքշում բռնակից, աչքը դիմահայաց ապակուց չկտրելով, մտքում էլ սրտնեղելով, թե այ բիձա, ինչու ես ուշացնում, դե խփիր էլի...
> 
> Ձայնը պատկերից շուտ եկավ: Շրջվեց ծերունու մարմնի անկման ձայնից: Մոտի եղած դանակը խրել էր կրքավանդակի մեջ:


5 ձայն  :Sad:

----------


## Stress

Ինչն ա տխուր, քո համար շա՞տ ա թե քիչ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատմի էլի:


Կարճ. անկապություն ա: 




> Քիչ են է քվեները...հերիք ա մի հոգի քվեարկի, աչքի ա ընկնում:
> Ո՞ւր են մեր 40-ին մոտ քվեարկություններով օրերը


Էս ա, մոտենում ենք էլի: 




> Բարի երեկո:
> 
> Այո, ես էի ու եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ նամակը ստեղ տեղադրել, իմ մոտ դեռ կա: Նոր նայեցի 5 տարի առաջ եմ գրել, բայց ոչ մի սխալ բան չտեսա իմ գրածի մեջ: Խիստ վիրավորվողը չէր գրի, դա Ձեր գործը չէ: Ու բացի էդ էլ հատուկ նշել էի, որ քո գրած Սիֆիլիսը կարդալով եմ էդ գրում:
> 
> Բայց էն ժամանակ ասում էիր ես կապ չունեմ, իրանց որոշումն էր 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Կարծում եմ իրավունք ունեի մտնել մի խոսակցության մեջ, որտեղ ինձ էին քննարկում:


Բարի երեկո: Հա, ես ուրիշ բան ասեցի՞: Իմ գրածը կարդալուց հետո էիր նման բան գրել, բայց ոչ թե գրածիս էիր կպել, այլ ինձ, ու շատ տգեղ ձևով: Ու հա, որոշումն իմը չի եղել: Ես ընդամենը նամակդ ուղարկել եմ Չուկին (թե՞ ռեփորթ արել) ու խնդրել, որ զբաղվի էդ հարցով, իսկ թե ինչ որոշում կկայացներ, դա իրա գործն էր:

Հա, իրավունք ունես խոսակցությանը խառնվելու:

----------


## Malxas

Ժողովուրդ, քվեարկելուց հետո կարողանում ե՞ք տեսնել, թե ով ում է ձայն տվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, քվեարկելուց հետո կարողանում ե՞ք տեսնել, թե ով ում է ձայն տվել:


հա, որ սեղմես թվերից որևէ մեկի վրա, դու էլ կտեսնես

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, քվեարկելուց հետո կարողանում ե՞ք տեսնել, թե ով ում է ձայն տվել:


Հա, որևէ մեկի ձայների թվի վրա սեղմի, կտեսնես:

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դատարկությունն էլ քվեարկեց:  :Think:  ստեղ հետաքրքիր բաներ են կատարվում

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ էս գրառումս քննադատներին նվիրել…

Ցանկալի ա ու իմ համար ինչ որ տեղ պարտադիր որ բոլոր քննադատություններն ու կարծիքները մի քիչ քաշ ունենան… բառը որ գրում ենք մեջը պտի իմաստ դրվի՝ substance… անկապ որ գրում ենք "դուրս" չեկավ կամ "լավը չի" կամ "լավն էր" կամ "կերպարները թույլ են"… սրանք ոչինչ չասող քննադատություններ են որոնք վիրավորում են էս գործերի հեղինակներին… մարդիկ մեզ պատիվ են արել ու իրանց գործերը մեր դատին են ներկայացրել, կարա՞նք մի քիչ ավելի հարգանքով վերաբերվենք էդ մարդկանց գործերին…խոսքս նրա մասին չի որ դնենք գովենք, կամ սուր՝ շատ սուր բառեր չօգտագործենք. չէ, բայց երբ որ կծում ես, քննադատում ես, բարի եղիր մի քիչ ավելի հանգամանալից ու կոնստրուկտիվ քննադատություններ անել, մարդիկ եկել են քեզ լսելու ոչ թե "կոպեկն առնեն ու գնան"… վերջիվերջո էս քննադատություններն էլ մեր դեմքն են… 

Մրցույթի քաշը, պատիվը, հեղինակությունն ու արժեքը մենակ գրավծքներից չի գալիս, այլ գալիս ա նաև քննադատներից ու արված քննարկումներից ու առաջարկներից, ժյուրիից… ընենց որ ստեղ ոչ միայն գործերն են քննարկվում ու քննաության դրվում այլև քննարկվում ա մրցույթի քննադատական կարողություններն ու քննարկողների կարծիքի հեղինակությունը… մրցույթներին մրցում են բոլորը նաև ժյուրին ու քննարկողները… մարդիկ որ գործ են ներկայացնում, պտի իմանան որ նաև փողից բացի feedback են տանում հետները… որ ասեն "Հավաքածուուոմ" 3-երդ տեղն եմ բռնել" լսողն իմանա որ ինչ դաժան քննադատության միջով ա անցել ու ինչ ԴՊՐՈՑ ա դա եղել, քանի որ էս քվեարկությունը պրոցես ա ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկօրյա իրադարձություն… մեր քննարկումները հարգանք են ոչ միայն գրողների նկատմամբ այլև քննարկողների՝ ժյուրիի և ավելի գլոբալ պատկերում վերցրած "Հավաքածու" մրցույթի հեղինակությունն են… 

Խնրդում եմ հասկանալ որ քննաության են դրված ոչ միայն գրական գործերը այլև մրցույթի հեղինակությունը…

Ես մի բանի մասին էլ եմ ուզում գրեմ… դա #641 գրառումն ա որն արել ա ոմն Մեֆիստոֆելը… էսի կոպիտ խախտում ա էթիկայի ու բարոյականության… տենց բան չեն անումէսի ոչ միայն քննարկողին ա դիսկվալիֆիկացնում, այլև կարա ամբողջ մրցույթը դիսկվալիֆիկացնի որովհետև հստակ հակաքարոզչություն ա… մանավանդ որ վերջում գրել ա "it's not fair"… Ինքը չի քվեարկելու որովհետև որակազրկված ա… ինքը հրապարակավ ներողություն ա խնդրում հեղինակից անտակտության ու էթիկայի նորմերն աններիորեն խախտելու համար… 

Հ.Գ. Չուկ ապեր, այ էս 20 տուգանային արժի…

----------

Արէա (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (28.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> հա, որ սեղմես թվերից որևէ մեկի վրա, դու էլ կտեսնես


Ուզում էի տեսնել, թե ով է «1 կիլո լոլիկին» ձայն տվել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում էի տեսնել, թե ով է «1 կիլո լոլիկին» ձայն տվել


և դա ի՞նչ տվեց քեզ

----------


## Malxas

> և դա ի՞նչ տվեց քեզ


Իսկ ի՞նչ պիտի տար:  Հետաքրքրասիրությունս բավարարեց  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Stress

Մարդը ցանկացավ ,մտածեց, թե դա օրեր հետո պիտի կատարվի, բայց կատարվեց մի վայրկյանում: Սա էլ ա հրաշք:

----------


## Malxas

> Մարդը ցանկացավ ,մտածեց, թե դա օրեր հետո պիտի կատարվի, բայց կատարվեց մի վայրկյանում: Սա էլ ա հրաշք:


Գուցե նաև մաղթես, որ իմ բոլոր ցանկություննե՞րը մեկ վայրկյանում կատարվեն:  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Մարդը ցանկացավ ,մտածեց, թե դա օրեր հետո պիտի կատարվի, բայց կատարվեց մի վայրկյանում: Սա էլ ա հրաշք:


Այ *Stress* ջան, էս ի՞նչ ես խոսում սաղ թեմաներում: Մի մեջբերում արա, մի հատ նշի ո՞ր գրառմանն ես պատասխանում: Սթրեսը` սթրես, բայց էս կարգի՞:

----------

Malxas (28.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հա, առաջ լինում էր, հիսունից էլ անցնում էր...
> Տարբերակները շատ են ու մեծ մասը դժվար կարդացվող...
> Բաց դե ոչինչ, երևի էլ սենց չլինի. տեսանք, որ տանջանք էր:


Մյուս անգամ, 10 հատից ոչ ավել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն* տենց էլ մի բան չգրեց, կարդանք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մյուս անգամ, 10 հատից ոչ ավել:


3-ից ոչ ավել, որ ամեն մարդ մի բան շահի…

----------


## Stress

> Գուցե նաև մաղթես, որ իմ բոլոր ցանկություննե՞րը մեկ վայրկյանում կատարվեն:


եղիցի

----------


## Stress

> Այ *Stress* ջան, էս ի՞նչ ես խոսում սաղ թեմաներում: Մի մեջբերում արա, մի հատ նշի ո՞ր գրառմանն ես պատասխանում: Սթրեսը` սթրես, բայց էս կարգի՞:


Արէա ախպեր ջան, ներող եղեք, նոր եմ էստեղ, լավ չեմ ջոկում ինչ եմ անում…

----------


## Stress

> 3-ից ոչ ավել, որ ամեն մարդ մի բան շահի…


Մեֆ, դու վերջն ես… Հումորդ սպանում ա :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեֆ, դու վերջն ես… Հումորդ սպանում ա


Երկրպագու ունես, Մեֆ:

----------

Stress (28.11.2012), Դավիթ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու վերջն ես… Հումորդ սպանում ա


Մերսի Ստրես ջան…

----------

Stress (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երկրպագու ունես, Մեֆ:


մի սկսի… հա՞…

----------


## Stress

> կարդացել եմ մինչև յոթերորդը
> զոռով, ինձ սպանելով (միակ բացառությունը քարահունջն էր, տեղ-տեղ շատ սիրուն նկարագրություններ էին ստացվել, մարդը աշխատել էր տեքստի վրա)
> ահավոր վատն էին, էն աստիճան վատն են, որ պետք ա ասել, որ վատն են
> մնացածները կարդալ ի վիճակի չեմ, հուսամ մեջները հաջող գործեր կլինեն
> 
> ինչի՞ եք գրում օ՜հ, այո, սիրելի եսիմ ինչ իմ զհարիկ, դուք տենց եք խոսու՞մ... հաստատ տենց չեք խոսում, ուրեմն ձեր հորինած-հիշած-մետմորֆած կերպարն էլ տենց չպետք ա խոսի
> ուզում եք մրցույթի մասնակցել, բայց մենակ ուզելով չի էդ, պետք ա մի բան անեք դրա համար, ես էլ կարամ հեկեկամ թղթի վրա, ընդ որում, դեռ ջհանդամ, որ հեկեկոց ա, հետն էլ ապաշնորհ հեկեկոց ա: ինձ ամենաշատը սպանում ա էն, որ ԱՆԳՐԱԳԵՏ հեկեկոց ա
> մի էրկու տող բան կարդայիք, լավ կլիներ մեր հիմիկվա դարին պատկանող ինչ-որ մի բան, կամ մի քանի բան
> լավ գրելու համար մարդ պետք ա ոչ միայն դրա շնորհքն ունենա, այլև մի շատ տարրական բան՝ հարգանք իր գրածը կարդացողի հանդեպ
> ...


Ինփրեշըն ջան, ճիշտն ասած, ինձ էլ ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ, որ հանգսիտ քնելու գնամ, լավ գործ կարդալուց հետո, ուղարկիր քո գրածները, լինք արա, էլի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գալ, հեթանոս… վրես ֆռռում ե՞ք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, հեթանոս… վրես ֆռռում ե՞ք…


Հարգալից խոսիր, գրական մրցույթ է:
Ոչ թե՝ "վրես ֆռռում եք" այլ՝ "վրաս պտո՞ւյտ եք տալիս":

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2012), Stress (28.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Սթրես* ջան, բայց ինչի՞ տենց սթրեսային մականուն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգալից խոսիր, գրական մրցույթ է:
> Ոչ թե՝ "վրես ֆռռում եք" այլ՝ "վրաս պտո՞ւյտ եք տալիս":


հարգալից խոսալու համար բան չեմ ասել ոչ էլ գրականի… ընենց մի արա ծանր հրետանիս հանեմ, գմփցնեմ էթամ նստեմ-արգելափակվեմ-մտնեմ մհերի քարանձավը դուռը վրես փագեմ…

----------


## impression

> Ինփրեշըն ջան, ճիշտն ասած, ինձ էլ ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ, որ հանգսիտ քնելու գնամ, լավ գործ կարդալուց հետո, ուղարկիր քո գրածները, լինք արա, էլի…


Սթրեսս ջան, Բորխեսի Երկու արքաներն ու երկու լաբիրինթոսները կարդա, հաստատ լավ գործ ա

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Chilly (29.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հարգալից խոսալու համար բան չեմ ասել ոչ էլ գրականի… ընենց մի արա ծանր հրետանիս հանեմ, գմփցնեմ էթամ նստեմ-արգելափակվեմ-մտնեմ մհերի քարանձավը դուռը վրես փագեմ…


Չեմ անի:

----------


## Stress

[QUOTE=Գալաթեա;2371729]*Սթրես* ջան, բայց ինչի՞ տենց սթրեսային մականուն:
[/QUOT
վիճակս թող բնութագրի ինձ

----------


## Mephistopheles

արա գրե՛ք…

----------


## Stress

> Սթրեսս ջան, Բորխեսի Երկու արքաներն ու երկու լաբիրինթոսները կարդա, հաստատ լավ գործ ա


էդ հինգ տարի աառջ եմ կարդացե

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ անի:


Գալ, էդ յություբից էդ ի՞նչ բոմբ էիր գտել…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> վիճակս թող բնութագրի ինձ


Մենք թեմա ունենք, Հարցեր Հոգեբանին, մեկ-մեկ շատ լավ խորհուրդներ են տրվում մարդկանց, Ակումբի հոգեբան մասնագետների կողմից…
Եթե պետք լինի՝ հաշվի առ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, էդ յություբից էդ ի՞նչ բոմբ էիր գտել…


Կյանք ա չէ՞ էդ աղջիկը   :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կյանք ա չէ՞ էդ աղջիկը


պատկերացնում եմ էդ ինչ լավ կլիներ էս մրցույթին մասնակցեր…

----------


## impression

> էդ հինգ տարի աառջ եմ կարդացե


դե ավելի լավ բան չեմ կարող առաջարկել  :Smile:  
ես գնացի կոմիքսս կարդամ, ինձ տարել ա կոմիքսների վրա

մաղթում եմ բարի հանգուցալուծում էս քվեարկությանը, ես էլ ոչ ասելիք ունեմ ստեղ, ոչ էլ անելիք

----------


## Դավիթ

> դե ավելի լավ բան չեմ կարող առաջարկել  
> ես գնացի կոմիքսս կարդամ, ինձ տարել ա կոմիքսների վրա
> 
> մաղթում եմ բարի հանգուցալուծում էս քվեարկությանը, ես էլ ոչ ասելիք ունեմ ստեղ, ոչ էլ անելիք


Մյուս մրցույթին անելիք կունենա՞ս:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> պատկերացնում եմ էդ ինչ լավ կլիներ էս մրցույթին մասնակցեր…


Yeah, she'd definitely dance her way to the top.
Կարևորը էքսպրեսիան ա չէ՞, ցանկացած գործում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Yeah, she'd definitely dance her way to the top.
> Կարևորը էքսպրեսիան ա չէ՞, ցանկացած գործում:


մեջը հոգի ա դրել… լրիվ նոր ինտերպրետացիա ա… ամենակարևորը "հեշտ նաjվող" ա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> մեջը հոգի ա դրել…


Հերիք ա, Մեֆ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հերիք ա, Մեֆ:


Չուկը ստեղ չի…

----------


## Հայկօ

Մինչև 10-րդը կարդացի, «Հենակետում»-ն էր լավը:

----------

Chilly (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012), Դավիթ (29.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մինչև 10-րդը կարդացի, «Հենակետում»-ն էր լավը:


խի՞…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Բարի երեկո
Քանի որ այստեղ նոր եմ գրանցված և դեռ լավ չեմ կարողանում օգտվել կայքից,մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում եմ քննարկումներին: Կարդացել եմ ոչ բոլոր գործերը:Ասեմ որ հեղինակներից չեմ, արձակ դեռ չեմ գրում:

----------

Malxas (29.11.2012), Mephistopheles (29.11.2012), Moonwalker (29.11.2012), Արէա (29.11.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> *Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն* տենց էլ մի բան չգրեց, կարդանք:


Բարի երեկո
Քանի որ այստեղ նոր եմ գրանցված և դեռ լավ չեմ կարողանում օգտվել կայքից,մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում եմ քննարկումներին: Կարդացել եմ ոչ բոլոր գործերը:Ասեմ որ հեղինակներից չեմ, արձակ դեռ չեմ գրում:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Chilly (29.11.2012), Mephistopheles (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012), Գալաթեա (29.11.2012), Դավիթ (29.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բարի երեկո
> Քանի որ այստեղ նոր եմ գրանցված և դեռ լավ չեմ կարողանում օգտվել կայքից,մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում եմ քննարկումներին: Կարդացել եմ ոչ բոլոր գործերը:Ասեմ որ հեղինակներից չեմ, արձակ դեռ չեմ գրում:


Շնորհակալություն արձագանքելու համար  :Smile:  Հուսով եմ՝ ձեզ դուր կգա մեզ մոտ: 
Իսկ կայքին սովորելը բավականին հեշտ է: 
Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Mephistopheles (29.11.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Շնորհակալություն արձագանքելու համար  Հուսով եմ՝ ձեզ դուր կգա մեզ մոտ: 
> Իսկ կայքին սովորելը բավականին հեշտ է: 
> Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ


Շնորհակալ եմ ընդունելության համար

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Ուզում եմ հեշտ կարդացվելու մասին խոսամ: Ինձ թվաց՝ էդ գործոնը՝ որպես լավ գրականության չափանիշ, քննադատվեց, թե ծաղրվեց, կարող ա՝ ընդամենը ինձ թվաց:
Իրականում, գոնե ինձ համար դա ամենակարևոր գործոնն ա, իհարկե ոչ միակը, բայց մարդը, եթե սկսում ա գեղարվեստական գրականություն ստեղծելու փորձեր անել, առաջին հերթին պետք ա կարողանա գրավոր էնպես պատմել, որ ընթերցողին ոչ թե ուղղակի չհոգնեցնի, այլ ստիպի մինչև վերջ կարդալ, հետո նոր գալիս ա էն գործոնը, թե ինչ ա պատմում: Ի վերջո, գեղարվեստական գրականությունը գիտական գրականությունից տարբերվում ա նրանով, որ ոչ թե պետք ա հանճարեղ ճշմարտություններ բացահայտել, այլ հանճարեղ կերպով պատմել ճշմարտության բացահայտման ուղու մասին, ու լավ կլինի՝ էդ ճշմարտությունը տենց էլ չբացահայտվի գեղարվեստական գործում, որ հանկարծ չգիտականանա, ու եթե դու գիտես արդեն ճշմարտությունը, իմ կարճ խելքով՝ դրա փնտրման ուղու մասին էլ հետաքրքիր չի պատմելը, հետաքրքիր ա՝ ընթերցողի օգնությանը դիմելը՝ քեզ հետ միասին փնտրելու: Ինձ թվում ա՝ Սևակի հանդեպ էդքան հակասական վերաբերմունքի պատճառը հենց նա ա, որ չնայած կամ թեկուզ ինքը լավ պատմող ա, բայց շատ ա իր կողմից իր համար հայտնաբերած ճշմարտություններ ասում, մի տեսակ պարտադրում, բայց իհարկե ինքն էլ ունի գործեր, որոնցում միայն փնտրում ա, մի խոսքով, դա ուրիշ թեմա ա:

Ես կարամ հանճարեղ մտահղացումներ ունենամ, խոսքի, բայց եթե նկարել չեմ կարողանում, ուրեմն նկարիչ չեմ, ու բան չունեմ ասելու՝ կան շատ սիրուն նկարողներ, որոնք ուղղակի արձանագրում են ու չեն փնտրում: Կոնկրետ էս մրցույթի շրջանակներում ընտրությունը շատ նեղ էր: Ու ես իմ ձայնը տվել եմ էն տարբերակներին, ովքեր լավ պատմել են գոնե: Ստեղ ինչ-որ տեղ, ինձ թվաց, թե իրոք, ասվեց, որ կարա շատ դժվար կարդացվող լավ գրականություն լինի: Ինձ դեռ լավ գրականություն, որը լինի դժվար կարդացվող, չի հանդիպել: Ո՞նց կարա նման բան լինի: Պատահական չի չէ՞, որ վաղ շրջանում, երբ գիր չկար, բայց կային սերնդից սերունդ փոխանցվող խոսք փոխանցողներ, նրանց ստեղծածը կոչում ենք խոսքարվեստ: Գրելուց առաջ պետք ա խոսք ունենալ: Գրական մրցույթում եթե պետք ա ընտրեմ ամենահանճարեղ մտահղացման ու լավ պատմելու մեջ, ես իմ ձայնը տալիս եմ լավ պատմելուն՝ առանց խղճի խայթի, լիովին համոզված լինելով, որ ճիշտ եմ վարվում: Մի խոսքով, ես որպես ընթերցող գրականության մեջ փնտրում եմ փնտրտուք, ու որքանով գրողը կկարողանա իր փնտրումները էնպես պատմի, որ ես զուգահեռ տեսնեմ իմ փնտրումների հետ, էնքան շատ կսիրեմ էդ գրականությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Malxas (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012), Գալաթեա (29.11.2012), Դավիթ (29.11.2012), Դատարկություն (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (29.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, ահագին համաձայն եմ հետդ: Լավ ա, որ էս թեման առաջ քաշեցիր, որովհետև նենց մի տեսակ կորավ, գնաց, ոչ ոք ռեակցիա չտվեց: Հիմա եթե հեշտ կարդացվելը լավ գրականության չափանիշ չլիներ, Անվերնագիր 1-ը ձայներ էր, որ հավաքել էր: Ընդհանրապես, քո ասածին կուզեի ավելացնել, որ որպես ընթերցող ինձ համար շատ կարևոր ա հասկանալը, թե գրողն ինչ ա ասում, պատմության մեջ մնալը, ոչ թե տառապել-տանջվելը, մի բանը հազար անգամ կարդալը, տենց էլ բան չհասկանալը, մի կերպ վերջացնելը ու մտածելը՝ երևի ես դեբիլ եմ: Չէ, ոչ մի ընթերցող դեբիլ չի: Բայց եթե ինքը էդ զգացողությունն ա ունենում, ուրեմն գրողն իրա գործը լավ չի արել: Ու սիրում են գրողները շառը գցել ընթերցողի վրա, թե՝ չհասկացավ: Եթե ուզում էիր, որ հասկանա, ուրեմն պիտի նենց գրեիր, որ հասկանա, ոչ թե հերիք չի ծանր-ծանր մինչև վերջ կարդա, հետո էլ իրան դեբիլ զգա: Ուրիշ հարց, եթե գրողի նպատակը ընթերցողին դեբիլի զգացողություն պարգևելն ա եղել... Ուղղակի սա ասում եմ, որովհետև հավատացած եմ, որ մրցույթից հետո լիքը հեղինակներ վրա են տալու, թե՝ իմ գործը չեք հասկացել, շատ էլ լավն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Malxas (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (29.11.2012)

----------


## Peace

Իրականում անհասկանալի գրի հիմնական պատճառը նյութը հեղինակի միջով անցած չլինելն է: Որ անցած չի լինում, հեղինակը ավելի շատ ուզում է տպավորություն թողնել, ոչ դիտմամդ, ինքըստինքյան այդպես է ստացվում: Լավ կլինի յուաքանչյուր գրող գրի այն ինչ ինքն ապրել է կամ եթե չի ապրել, փորձի նյութն իր մեջ նստեցնի, հետո նոր բաց թողնի:

Բյուր, ի՞նչ ես կարծում Գագո-ն ով է գրել: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դու:

----------

Chilly (29.11.2012)

----------


## impression

հեշտ կամ դժվար կարդացվելը չի կարա գրականության չափանիշ լինի
գրածը կամ կպնում ա, կամ չի կպնում, վերջ

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Malxas (29.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> հեշտ կամ դժվար կարդացվելը չի կարա գրականության չափանիշ լինի
> գրածը կամ կպնում ա, կամ չի կպնում, վերջ


Շատ դիպուկ է ասված: Թոմաս Մանը և Հյուգոն էլ են դժվար կարդացվող, բայց դե գրական հսկաներ են: Ես հատկապես Թոմաս Մանին եմ շատ սիրում:

----------


## Շինարար

> հեշտ կամ դժվար կարդացվելը չի կարա գրականության չափանիշ լինի
> գրածը կամ կպնում ա, կամ չի կպնում, վերջ


Չնայած գրել ես՝ վերջ, բայց պիտի պատասխանեմ: Իրականում մեկ չափանիշով չես կարող, իհարկե, վերջնական բնորոշում տալ արվեստին, կդառնա «Մեռած պոետների» գրականության դասագիրքը: Բերեմ 100 չափանիշ, համոզված եմ՝ դու 101-րդը կարաս ավելացնես, ու էլի չի ամբողջանա, որովհետև դրանով ա գրականությունը գրականություն, որ մնում ա անբացատրելի ձգողության ուժը: Բայց եթե մարդը գոնե պատմել չգիտի, ախր չեմ ուզում մրցույթի մասնակիցներին խիստ որակումներ տալ, նրա գրածը ո՞նց կարա կպնի (ինչ էլ որ նկատի ունեցած լինես կպնել բառի տակ):

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), impression (29.11.2012), Malxas (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (29.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շատ դիպուկ է ասված: Թոմաս Մանը և Հյուգոն էլ են դժվար կարդացվող, բայց դե գրական հսկաներ են: Ես հատկապես Թոմաս Մանին եմ շատ սիրում:


Նախ, պետք ա բնագրով կարդալ ու պատկերացնել, թե իրենց լեզվին իրանք ոնց են իրենց ենթարկում, որովհետև թարգմանություններն էլ արդեն էնքան էլ իրենք չեն: Ես չեմ կարդացել: Հյուգո հայերեն եմ կարդացել, ինձ համար դժվար չի եղել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012)

----------


## Stress

> Շին, ահագին համաձայն եմ հետդ: Լավ ա, որ էս թեման առաջ քաշեցիր, որովհետև նենց մի տեսակ կորավ, գնաց, ոչ ոք ռեակցիա չտվեց: Հիմա եթե հեշտ կարդացվելը լավ գրականության չափանիշ չլիներ, Անվերնագիր 1-ը ձայներ էր, որ հավաքել էր: Ընդհանրապես, քո ասածին կուզեի ավելացնել, որ որպես ընթերցող ինձ համար շատ կարևոր ա հասկանալը, թե գրողն ինչ ա ասում, պատմության մեջ մնալը, ոչ թե տառապել-տանջվելը, մի բանը հազար անգամ կարդալը, տենց էլ բան չհասկանալը, մի կերպ վերջացնելը ու մտածելը՝ երևի ես դեբիլ եմ: Չէ, ոչ մի ընթերցող դեբիլ չի: Բայց եթե ինքը էդ զգացողությունն ա ունենում, ուրեմն գրողն իրա գործը լավ չի արել: Ու սիրում են գրողները շառը գցել ընթերցողի վրա, թե՝ չհասկացավ: Եթե ուզում էիր, որ հասկանա, ուրեմն պիտի նենց գրեիր, որ հասկանա, ոչ թե հերիք չի ծանր-ծանր մինչև վերջ կարդա, հետո էլ իրան դեբիլ զգա: Ուրիշ հարց, եթե գրողի նպատակը ընթերցողին դեբիլի զգացողություն պարգևելն ա եղել... Ուղղակի սա ասում եմ, որովհետև հավատացած եմ, որ մրցույթից հետո լիքը հեղինակներ վրա են տալու, թե՝ իմ գործը չեք հասկացել, շատ էլ լավն ա:


եթե հեշտ կարդալը հետաքրքիր կարդալն է, կարող ա որոշ համաձայն եմ, բայց խոսալ սա ընթերցողների անունից, թե ընթերցողը չի կարա դեբիլ լինի, սխալա. լավ էլ կարա… կարող ա ինքը մի տեսակի գրականություն ա կարդում՝ ուժաստիկներ, ըտեղ խորացել ա ուրիշ բան չի կարում հավեսով կարդա… հիմա կարող ա բոլոր գրողները իրա ուզածով գրեն, որ ինչ ա, էդ ընթերցողը կարդա… Կամ ինչի պիտի գրողը մտածի ընթերցողին բավարարելու մաիսն. ուրիշ բան, որ ինքը համ իրեն գրելու ժամանակ ու գրելուց հետո բավարարաված զգա, հետն էլ իր արած գործը ընթերցողնրեին բավարարաի… բայց ստեղ մի ուրիշ խնդիր կա. էդ ձեր ասած ընթերցողին սիրելի , հեշտ կարդացվող գրթերը հիմանակում բեսթսելլերներ են… իսկ բարձր գրականության մեջ բեսթսելլերի միայն չնչին տոկոսն է կշիռ կազմում… Կան շատ գրքեր, որ շատ բարդ ա կարդալը, բացյ կարդում, վերջացնում ես, իրանք մտնում են մեջդ, նոր գաղափարների, նոր եզրակացությունների ծնունդի առիթ տալի…Էնպես որ լավ գրելը, գրող դառնալը հեշտ բան չէ, ու մեկ-երկու չափանիշները ոչ մի բան են… հազար հատ չափանիշ կարա լինի, բայց անգամ հազար չափանիշին համապատասխան գիրքը կարող է էն արժեքը չունենալ, ինչ էդ հազարից միայն հինգ հարյուրին համապատասխանող գիրքը… Գրելն ինչքան մասնագիտություն, վարժանք, էնքան էլ տաղանդ ա. էս ամենը համատեղողն ա գրողը…

----------


## Malxas

> Նախ, պետք ա բնագրով կարդալ ու պատկերացնել, թե իրենց լեզվին իրանք ոնց են իրենց ենթարկում, որովհետև թարգմանություններն էլ արդեն էնքան էլ իրենք չեն: Ես չեմ կարդացել: Հյուգո հայերեն եմ կարդացել, ինձ համար դժվար չի եղել:


Ամեն դեպքում Հյուգոն համարվում է ծանր գրականություն, իսկ Թոմաս Ման կարդացել եմ ռուսերեն և պարտադիր չէ բնագիրը կարդալ հասկանալու, թե նա ինչ մեծություն է: Վատ թարգմանության դեպքում հանճարին կարելի է միջակ մակարդակի իջեցնել, իսկ միջակ գրողին ամենալավ թարգմանությունը չի օգնի վեր բարձրանալ:

----------


## Շինարար

> իսկ բարձր գրականության մեջ բեսթսելլերի միայն չնչին տոկոսն է կշիռ կազմում…


Stress ջան, քանի մուսաս եկել ա, քեզ էլ պատասխանեմ: Մոտավորապես նույն բանն ես ասում, ինչ ես, ես ուղղակի անունը դրեցի պատմել կարողանալ, դու՝ տաղանդ ունենալ: Բայց էս բարձր գրականություն ասածը էնքաան հարաբերական ա: Ուշ միջնադարում արաբները բարձր գրականություն էին համարում տարբեր պաճուճանքներով հնարավորինս շատ համեմված գործերը, գրականության նահապետները մրցում էին, թե ով կարա հատորներով էդպիսի իրենց կարծիքով գեղեցիկ խոսք գրի, որ ոչ մեկը չհասկանա, իսկ Միջանադարից աշխարհին ամենահայտնի գրողին՝ Աբուլ-Ալա ալ-Մաարրուն մինչև էսօր էլ արաբական գրականագիտության մեջ փոքր-ինչ վերապահումով են վերաբերվում: Արաբական գրականությունը աշխարհին հայտնի դարձրած «Հազար ու մի գիշերը» ոչ միայն չի համարվել բարձր գրականություն, այլ միշտ համարվել ա հենց ցածր գրականություն: 

Իհարկե, շատ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր՝ ընթերցողի գործոնը, ի վերջո, յուրաքանչյուրս մեր իրականության, մեր ընկալումների, աշխարհայացքի միջով ենք անցկացնում էդ գրականությունը. մեկիս դա հետաքրքիր ա, կամ հարազատ ա, մյուսիս՝ ոչ: Գրականություն կա, կարդում ենք, որովհետև հետաքրքիր ա, կա՝ կարդում ենք, որովհետև հաճելի ա ուղղակի կարդալը, կամ տենց կոնկրետ հետաքրքիր բան չկա, բայց չենք կարում կտրվենք: Բայց էլի էդ «կան գրքեր, որ շատ բարդ ա կարդալը» հատվածը ես չեմ կարողանում ընկալել, ինչո՞ւ ա բարդ, վա՞տ ա գրված, գուցե:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (29.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ գրողը նա է, ով կարողանում է իր ուզած թեման էնպես հրամցնել, որ եթե նույնիսկ դուրդ չգա, իր գրածն ու իրեն հարգես: Օրինակ «Գետնահարկի» հեղինակը այդ առումով լավ գրող է: Հեչ իմ սիրած թեմաներից չի, բայց կարդացի սկզբից մինչև վերջ ու, ի տարբերություն շատ ու շատ մյուս տարբերակների, մի վայրկյան անգամ մտքովս չանցավ, թե՝ ժամանակ եմ կորցրել:
Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, փուչ էր, բայց որպես մրցութային ստողծագործություն՝ շատ լավն էր: Մրցույթի համար դժվար թե հոգուդ ամենախորքերից պեղած զգացմունք-զգացողություններով բան գրես-ներկայացնես…

Հեշտ կարդալն էլ ինձ համար էսպես է սահմանվում. «հեշտ կարդացվող» դեռ չի նշանակում արագ-արագ ընթերցվող ու պարզ: Եթե շարադրանքն այնպիսին է, որ ձգում է, կլանում, ուզում ես հաջորդ նախադասությունը կարդալ, ոչ թե ինքդ քեզ ստիպում ես, ուրեմն գրվածքը հեշտ կարդացվող է: Ընդ որում, լավագույն դեպքերում, կարող ես թեկուզ ժամերով նույն նախադասությունը վերընթերցել ու չհագենալ, մյուս կողմից էլ տապակվել հաջորդ նախադասությունը վայելելու հետաքրքրությամբ…
Թե չէ էս մրցույթում էլ շատ կային «գործեր», որոնք թեև մի շնչով, բայց զոռով եմ ընթերցել:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012), Շինարար (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (29.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե հեշտ կարդալը հետաքրքիր կարդալն է, կարող ա որոշ համաձայն եմ, բայց խոսալ սա ընթերցողների անունից, թե ընթերցողը չի կարա դեբիլ լինի, սխալա. լավ էլ կարա… կարող ա ինքը մի տեսակի գրականություն ա կարդում՝ ուժաստիկներ, ըտեղ խորացել ա ուրիշ բան չի կարում հավեսով կարդա… հիմա կարող ա բոլոր գրողները իրա ուզածով գրեն, որ ինչ ա, էդ ընթերցողը կարդա… Կամ ինչի պիտի գրողը մտածի ընթերցողին բավարարելու մաիսն. ուրիշ բան, որ ինքը համ իրեն գրելու ժամանակ ու գրելուց հետո բավարարաված զգա, հետն էլ իր արած գործը ընթերցողնրեին բավարարաի… բայց ստեղ մի ուրիշ խնդիր կա. էդ ձեր ասած ընթերցողին սիրելի , հեշտ կարդացվող գրթերը հիմանակում բեսթսելլերներ են… իսկ բարձր գրականության մեջ բեսթսելլերի միայն չնչին տոկոսն է կշիռ կազմում… Կան շատ գրքեր, որ շատ բարդ ա կարդալը, բացյ կարդում, վերջացնում ես, իրանք մտնում են մեջդ, նոր գաղափարների, նոր եզրակացությունների ծնունդի առիթ տալի…Էնպես որ լավ գրելը, գրող դառնալը հեշտ բան չէ, ու մեկ-երկու չափանիշները ոչ մի բան են… հազար հատ չափանիշ կարա լինի, բայց անգամ հազար չափանիշին համապատասխան գիրքը կարող է էն արժեքը չունենալ, ինչ էդ հազարից միայն հինգ հարյուրին համապատասխանող գիրքը… Գրելն ինչքան մասնագիտություն, վարժանք, էնքան էլ տաղանդ ա. էս ամենը համատեղողն ա գրողը…


Հեշտ կարդալ ասելով նկատի չունեմ, որ սյուժեն էնքան կլանող ա, որ չես կարողանում պոկվել, այլ որ կարողանում ես կարդալ, Իմպոյի ասած՝ կպնում ա քեզ: Էդ առումով ինչքան էլ ասեն՝ Ջոյսի Ուլիսը դժվարությամբ ա կարդացվում, չեմ հավատա, որովհետև դա էդ կպնող գրքերի շարքից ա, չնայած որոշ գլուխներում իրոք համը հանում ա:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ուժաստիկի ընթերցողին, ապա եթե ուժաստիկի հեղինակն էջերով փիլիսոփայի, հա, ընթերցողը չի կարողանա կարդալ: Ամեն հեղինակ իր ընթերցողներն ունի ու մոտավոր պատկերացում ունի, թե ընթերցողն ինչ ա սպասում իրանից: Վերցնենք նույն էս մրցույթը: Հեղինակներն ընթերցողին, որը տվյալ դեպքում պիտի ժյուրին լիներ, բայց չեղավ, հաշվի չեն առել, չեն կարողացել նենց պատմել, որ ժյուրին կարդա, չձանձրանա: Ու պատկերացրեք, էդ ժյուրին ստանում ա տասնյակ սենց գործեր: Հաստատ չի քվեարկի էն գործի օգտին, որ ներվերը քայքայելով ա մինչև վերջ կարդացել:




> Ամեն դեպքում Հյուգոն համարվում է ծանր գրականություն, իսկ Թոմաս Ման կարդացել եմ ռուսերեն և պարտադիր չէ բնագիրը կարդալ հասկանալու, թե նա ինչ մեծություն է: Վատ թարգմանության դեպքում հանճարին կարելի է միջակ մակարդակի իջեցնել, իսկ միջակ գրողին ամենալավ թարգմանությունը չի օգնի վեր բարձրանալ:


Ո՞վ ա համարում: Ես էլ եմ Հյուգո շատ հեշտ կարդացել: Ինձ համար էլ Քաոսն ա ծանր կարդացվել, գիրք, որը դասարանցիներս մի օրում կուլ էին տալիս:

----------


## Արէա

> եթե հեշտ կարդալը հետաքրքիր կարդալն է, կարող ա որոշ համաձայն եմ, բայց խոսալ սա ընթերցողների անունից, թե ընթերցողը չի կարա դեբիլ լինի, սխալա. լավ էլ կարա… կարող ա ինքը մի տեսակի գրականություն ա կարդում՝ ուժաստիկներ, ըտեղ խորացել ա ուրիշ բան չի կարում հավեսով կարդա… հիմա կարող ա բոլոր գրողները իրա ուզածով գրեն, որ ինչ ա, էդ ընթերցողը կարդա… Կամ ինչի պիտի գրողը մտածի ընթերցողին բավարարելու մաիսն. ուրիշ բան, որ ինքը համ իրեն գրելու ժամանակ ու գրելուց հետո բավարարաված զգա, հետն էլ իր արած գործը ընթերցողնրեին բավարարաի… բայց ստեղ մի ուրիշ խնդիր կա. էդ ձեր ասած ընթերցողին սիրելի , հեշտ կարդացվող գրթերը հիմանակում բեսթսելլերներ են… իսկ բարձր գրականության մեջ բեսթսելլերի միայն չնչին տոկոսն է կշիռ կազմում… Կան շատ գրքեր, որ շատ բարդ ա կարդալը, բացյ կարդում, վերջացնում ես, իրանք մտնում են մեջդ, նոր գաղափարների, նոր եզրակացությունների ծնունդի առիթ տալի…Էնպես որ լավ գրելը, գրող դառնալը հեշտ բան չէ, ու մեկ-երկու չափանիշները ոչ մի բան են… հազար հատ չափանիշ կարա լինի, բայց անգամ հազար չափանիշին համապատասխան գիրքը կարող է էն արժեքը չունենալ, ինչ էդ հազարից միայն հինգ հարյուրին համապատասխանող գիրքը… Գրելն ինչքան մասնագիտություն, վարժանք, էնքան էլ տաղանդ ա. էս ամենը համատեղողն ա գրողը…


Եթե մարդը գիրք ա գրում, որը հասկանում են հարյուրից մեկը, թող բարի լինի, վերցնի իր գիրքն ու էդ հարյուրից մեկին, իրար հետ առանձնանան, ջան ասեն, ջան լսեն, ու թող զահլեքս չտանի թե ինքը թույն գրող ա մենք էլ տգետ խալխ ենք ու չենք հասկանում իր մտքի գոհարները:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012), Ամմէ (29.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> հեշտ կամ դժվար կարդացվելը չի կարա գրականության չափանիշ լինի
> գրածը կամ կպնում ա, կամ չի կպնում, վերջ


Լիլոշկա, բա էս ո՞նց հասկանանք  :Think: 




> քվեարկեցի
> 
> ընտրել եմ քարահունջն ու գագոյի երազանքը
> քարհունջը սիրուն էր, *գագոյի երազանքը հեշտ էր կարդացվում*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրականում անհասկանալի գրի հիմնական պատճառը նյութը հեղինակի միջով անցած չլինելն է: Որ անցած չի լինում, հեղինակը ավելի շատ ուզում է տպավորություն թողնել, ոչ դիտմամդ, ինքըստինքյան այդպես է ստացվում: Լավ կլինի յուաքանչյուր գրող գրի այն ինչ ինքն ապրել է կամ եթե չի ապրել, փորձի նյութն իր մեջ նստեցնի, հետո նոր բաց թողնի:
> 
> Բյուր, ի՞նչ ես կարծում Գագո-ն ով է գրել: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դու:


Բյուրը տենց ախմախ բան չի գրի…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012)

----------


## impression

> Լիլոշկա, բա էս ո՞նց հասկանանք


Ռիպոշկա, ես գրականության մասին էի խոսում, իսկ էստեղ հեշտ կարդացվողն արդեն պլյուս ա  :Smile: 

Բորխեսն ինձ համար ամենադժվար կարդացվող հեղինակներից մեկն ա, Կաֆկան ու Կամյուն էլ վրադիր, Հյուգոն էլ ա դժվար կարդացվում էն իմաստով, որ սլիշկմ մնոգը նոտ ա լինում մոտը բայց դե մարդիկ նենց մտքեր են գրում, որ սիրտդ թուլանում ա ուղղակի, հասկանում ես, որ ութ կես էլ լինես՝ իրենց եղունգը չարժես, երբեք չես կարողանա տենց գրել, եթե նույնիսկ հոգիդ ու տուն տեղդ ծախես սատանային

այ էդ ա գրականություն, երբ կա միտք, որը այլանդակ սիրուն ա կամ այլանդակ տգեղ, համաձայն ես կամ համաձայն չես, մտածելու տեղա տալիս, ուրախացնում ա, տխրեցնում ա, ԷՄՈՑԻԱ ա արթնացնում կարդացողի մոտ

չնայած՝ երբ կարդում ու մտածում ես՝ _բարի մարդիկ, բացեք իմ երակները, խնդրում եմ_, երևի դա էլ ա էմոցիա...

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), ivy (29.11.2012), Malxas (29.11.2012), Շինարար (29.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Կլօրն ու Չուկը չե՞ն քվեարկելու տեսնես. մի քանի ժամ բան մնաց  :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ռիպոշկա, ես գրականության մասին էի խոսում, իսկ էստեղ հեշտ կարդացվողն արդեն պլյուս ա


Լիլը *ցխեց* ուղղակի  :Hands Up: 
Ուղիղ նշանակետին  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կլօրն ու Չուկը չե՞ն քվեարկելու տեսնես. մի քանի ժամ բան մնաց


Էս ինչ էգոիստը դուրս եկան, տո… Առողջություն են խնայում, видете ли  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

վաղը ստեղ բո՞մբ ա պայթելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կլօրն ու Չուկը չե՞ն քվեարկելու տեսնես. մի քանի ժամ բան մնաց


Չուկի անունը մի տուր… հենց մի հատ մոդերատորական ես տենում իմացի Մեֆը տուգանվել ա… դրա համար ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ մոդերատորականների տակ շնորհակալություն մինդրեք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վաղը ստեղ բո՞մբ ա պայթելու


Պայթելու ա… ու լինելու են զոհեր ու վիրավորներ…

----------


## Chuk

> Կլօրն ու Չուկը չե՞ն քվեարկելու տեսնես. մի քանի ժամ բան մնաց


Հույս ունեմ կհասցնեմ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Պայթելու ա… ու լինելու են զոհեր ու վիրավորներ…


Ես էն հրապարակի փուչիկներից հետո վախեցած եմ: Մի քիչ են կողմ կանգնած էինք...  :Sad:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2012)

----------


## impression

ասենք պատկերացնում ե՞ք վաղը պարզվի մի չորս տարբերակի հեղինակը ես եմ, մի ութինն էլ Մեֆը  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վաղը ստեղ բո՞մբ ա պայթելու


Բյուր ճիշտն ասած շատ ուրախ եմ որ քեզ էլ Գագոն դուր չի եկել… ապաշնորհի մեկն ա գրողը… առաջին հայացքից որ կարդում ես թվում ա մի բան կարող ա լինի տակը, բայց փուչ ա… ասեմ ինչի. դու գիտես ես հենց ընենց բան չեմ ասի…

էդ գեյությունը երևի կարար լիներ, բայց իրա նպատակին չի ծառայել… մունդառը լավ ա գրում սկզբից լավ ա նկարագրում, բայց վերջում հավեսը փախնում ա ու գեյությունը մի քիչ մնում ա անկապ ու վերջում… էդ մունդառը եթե ձև գտներ գեյությունը մի քիչ մտցներ բուն պատմվածքի "մարմն"-ի մեջ լավ կլիներ… հետո կարծես էդ գրողն էլի մուռ ա հանում Գագոյից… կերծես ինչ որ բան եղել ա տենց. ես վստահ եմ որ գրողները սովորաբար գրում են իրանց կյանքից, բայց վերցնում դարձնում են արվեստի ստեղծագործություն… որ վրեն մի քիչ աշխատեր կարար մի բան հաներ… ուղղակի իրա մոտ կարծես main idea-ի հստակ պատկերացում չի եղել… վերջգում ա որոշել ինչ անի… չէ՞…

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հեշտ կարդացվելն էդքան միանշանակ հասկացություն չի Ժող… շատ բարդ ա… շատ… հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ թե չէ կգրեի… մի քիչ ուշ կգրեմ…

շատ հետաքրքիր թեմ ա… Աբրի Շինարարը… ճիշտ հարց ա առաջ քաշել…

----------


## Շինարար

> Բորխեսն ինձ համար ամենադժվար կարդացվող հեղինակներից մեկն ա, Կաֆկան ու Կամյուն էլ վրադիր, Հյուգոն էլ ա դժվար կարդացվում էն իմաստով, որ սլիշկմ մնոգը նոտ ա լինում մոտը բայց դե մարդիկ նենց մտքեր են գրում, որ սիրտդ թուլանում ա ուղղակի, հասկանում ես, որ ութ կես էլ լինես՝ իրենց եղունգը չարժես, երբեք չես կարողանա տենց գրել, եթե նույնիսկ հոգիդ ու տուն տեղդ ծախես սատանային


Չեմ ուզում ձանձրացնել, բայց ուզում եմ պատկերացնեմ, թե դու ոնց ես դժվարությամբ Բորխես կարդում ու չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, գուցե նույնը նորից ու նորից վերնընթերցելո՞վ, կարդալուց անընդհատ վերացարկվելով, կյանքից կտրվելո՞վ ու նորից գրքին վերադառնալո՞վ, գրքին, ոչ թե տեքստին, որովհետև թերևս էդ կտրված, վերացարկված ժամանակ էլ տեքստի հետ էիր: Չգիտեմ, ուղղակի ենթադրում եմ, ուզում եմ պատկերացնել: Եթե դա ա, դա դժվար կարդալ չի ախր: Դա վայելել ա: Եթե դա չի, խնդրում եմ, ևս մի անգամ թեկուզ մի ուրիշ հավես ունեցած ժամանակ նեղություն քաշես ու ավելի մանրամասն պարզաբանես:

Հյուգոն լավ օրինակ էր ինձ համար, էն դեպքն ա, որ չես կարա ասես լավ գրող չի, ամեն ինչ հրաշալի ա, դժվար չի կարդացվում, բայց գալիս ա ընթերցողի սուբյեկտիվ գործոնը, որ ուղղակի դա իրենը չի ու վերջ: Բայց էլի դժվարությամբբ կարդալու մասին խոսք չի կարա լինի: Ես դժվարությամբ եմ կարդում վատ ձևակերպված, խրթին մտքերը, շինծու, ոչ տեղին բառերով համեմված պաճուճապատված տեքստը, մտքի ինձ համար անընկալելի թռիչքները, գուցե ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ անկումները: Մի խոսքով, խնդրում եմ մինչև էս պահը իմ գրառումներում հեշտ կարդացվող ու դժվար կարդացվող արտահայտություններն այս իմաստով կարդալ:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ասենք պատկերացնում ե՞ք վաղը պարզվի մի չորս տարբերակի հեղինակը ես եմ, մի ութինն էլ Մեֆը


Ձև չունես, Լիլ: Գետնահարկը դու չես, Հենակետն էլ տղա ա: Մնացածն ինչքան էլ մեջտեղից ճղվեիր, չէիր կարա գրեիր  :Jpit: 




> Բյուր ճիշտն ասած շատ ուրախ եմ որ քեզ էլ Գագոն դուր չի եկել… ապաշնորհի մեկն ա գրողը… առաջին հայացքից որ կարդում ես թվում ա մի բան կարող ա լինի տակը, բայց փուչ ա… ասեմ ինչի. դու գիտես ես հենց ընենց բան չեմ ասի…
> 
> էդ գեյությունը երևի կարար լիներ, բայց իրա նպատակին չի ծառայել… մունդառը լավ ա գրում սկզբից լավ ա նկարագրում, բայց վերջում հավեսը փախնում ա ու գեյությունը մի քիչ մնում ա անկապ ու վերջում… էդ մունդառը եթե ձև գտներ գեյությունը մի քիչ մտցներ բուն պատմվածքի "մարմն"-ի մեջ լավ կլիներ… հետո կարծես էդ գրողն էլի մուռ ա հանում Գագոյից… կերծես ինչ որ բան եղել ա տենց. ես վստահ եմ որ գրողները սովորաբար գրում են իրանց կյանքից, բայց վերցնում դարձնում են արվեստի ստեղծագործություն… որ վրեն մի քիչ աշխատեր կարար մի բան հաներ… ուղղակի իրա մոտ կարծես main idea-ի հստակ պատկերացում չի եղել… վերջգում ա որոշել ինչ անի… չէ՞…


Չգիտեմ, Մեֆ: Հույս ունեմ՝ վաղը հեղինակը կհայտնվի ու հարցերիդ կպատասխանի:

----------


## impression

> Չեմ ուզում ձանձրացնել, բայց ուզում եմ պատկերացնեմ, թե դու ոնց ես դժվարությամբ Բորխես կարդում ու չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, գուցե նույնը նորից ու նորից վերնընթերցելո՞վ, կարդալուց անընդհատ վերացարկվելով, կյանքից կտրվելո՞վ ու նորից գրքին վերադառնալո՞վ, գրքին, ոչ թե տեքստին, որովհետև թերևս էդ կտված, վերացարկված ժամանակ էլ տեքստի հետ էիր: Չգիտեմ, ուղղակի ենթադրում եմ, ուզում եմ պատկերացնել: Եթե դա ա, դա դժվար կարդալ չի ախր: Դա վայելել ա: Եթե դա չի, խնդրում եմ, ևս մի անգամ թեկուզ մի ուրիշ հավես ունեցած ժամանակ նեղություն քաշես ու ավելի մանրամասն պարզաբանես:
> 
> Հյուգոն լավ օրինակ էր ինձ համար, էն դեպքն ա, որ չես կարա ասես լավ գրող չի, ամեն ինչ հրաշալի ա, դժվար չի կարդացվում, բայց գալիս ա ընթերցողի սուբյեկտիվ գործոնը, որ ուղղակի դա իրենը չի ու վերջ: Բայց էլի դժվարությամբբ կարդալու մասին խոսք չի կարա լինի: Ես դժվարությամբ եմ կարդում վատ ձևակերպված, խրթին մտքերը, շինծու, ոչ տեղին բառերով համեմված պաճուճապատված տեքստը, մտքի ինձ համար անընկալելի թռիչքները, գուցե ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ անկումները: Մի խոսքով, խնդրում եմ մինչև էս պահը իմ գրառումներում հեշտ կարդացվող ու դժվար կարդացվող արտահայտություններն այս իմաստով կարդալ:



Շինարար, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձանից  :Smile:  էսօր ես ամեն գրածս տառի համար պատասխան եմ տալիս ինչ-որ

դե լավ, էս էլ ասեմ
Բորխես չես կարա կարդաս նենց, ոնց ասենք Դյումա ես կարդացել, Մայն Ռիդ, Հեկտոր Մալո, Ժյուլ Վեռն և այլն, որտև Բորխես կարդալուց ուղեղդ պետքա մի քիչ ավելի աշխատի, քան ուղղակի սյուժեի զարգացմանը հետևելն ա, որտև սյուժեն առաջնային կարևորությունը չի իր մոտ, ի տարբերություն վերոնշյալ հեղինակների

ինքը ոնց որ շատ իսկական մեղր լինի, էն որ ուտում ես՝ հաճույքից մեռնելով, բայց եթե չափն անցար, սիրտդ վատանում ա արդեն
ինձ մոտ որ՝ տենց ա
եթե դու կարողանում ես Բորխես վռռալով կարդալ, մալադեց, ինչ ասեմ, ուրեմն հանճարեղ գլխի տեր մարդ ես  :Smile:  
Հյուգոն դժվար ա կարդացվում էն առումով, որ էլի, մի քանի հսկա գլուխ շեղվում ա բուն թեմայից ու տրվում այսպես ասած «լիրիկական զեղումներին»
Կաֆկա դժվար ա կարդալ, որտև իր հիվանդ աշխարհընկալումը ամեն ինչի մեջ կա իր գրած, ու էդ ինձ շատ ա ճնշում (ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնում եմ, որ էս ամեն ինչը ԻՄ ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ ընկալումն ա)
Կամյու դժվար ա կարդալ, որտև չես կարողանում չհամաձայնել հեղինակի հետ, որ մարդիկ ըխք են, ու քանի որ ինքդ էլ մարդ ես, դժվարությամբ ես կարդում մի բան, որը քո հանդեպ զզվանք ա առաջացնում

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Շինարար (29.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ Շինը շատ չոտկի ա ասում դժվար-հեշտ կարդացվելու պահերը: Էն, ինչը ես դժվարությամբ եմ կարդում, չեմ կարդում, եթե պարտադիր չի (իսկ պարտադիր են իմ դասերը ու տենց այլ հիմարություններ): Նույն Կաֆկան շատ ծանր ա, սիրտս վատանում ա, որ կարդում եմ, բայց կիսատ չեմ թողնում, չեմ շպրտում: Իսկ այ էս մրցույթի շատ ստեղծագործություններ ուղղակի չես ուզում կարդաս: Ասում ես՝ պարզ ա, անցնում առաջ:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Շինարար (29.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ռայադերն եկել ա Չեյնսօ-ն էլ հետը բերել ա… կացին ախպերն ա

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձանից  էսօր ես ամեն գրածս տառի համար պատասխան եմ տալիս ինչ-որ
> 
> դե լավ, էս էլ ասեմ
> Բորխես չես կարա կարդաս նենց, ոնց ասենք Դյումա ես կարդացել, Մայն Ռիդ, Հեկտոր Մալո, Ժյուլ Վեռն և այլն, որտև Բորխես կարդալուց ուղեղդ պետքա մի քիչ ավելի աշխատի, քան ուղղակի սյուժեի զարգացմանը հետևելն ա, որտև սյուժեն առաջնային կարևորությունը չի իր մոտ, ի տարբերություն վերոնշյալ հեղինակների
> 
> ինքը ոնց որ շատ իսկական մեղր լինի, էն որ ուտում ես՝ հաճույքից մեռնելով, բայց եթե չափն անցար, սիրտդ վատանում ա արդեն
> ինձ մոտ որ՝ տենց ա
> եթե դու կարողանում ես Բորխես վռռալով կարդալ, մալադեց, ինչ ասեմ, ուրեմն հանճարեղ գլխի տեր մարդ ես  
> Հյուգոն դժվար ա կարդացվում էն առումով, որ էլի, մի քանի հսկա գլուխ շեղվում ա բուն թեմայից ու տրվում այսպես ասած «լիրիկական զեղումներին»
> ...


Դե ախր քո ասածը դժվարը չի, կայֆն ա: Իմ կռիվն էդ ա: Ես մոտավորապես ճիշտ էի գուշակել: Ես էլ ասեմ, որ ես դեռ Կաֆկայի ոչ մի գործ չեմ ավարտել կարդալը, որովհետև կապ չունի՝ ինչ արագությամբ եմ գիրքը կարդացել, տեքստը մինչև հիմա ինձ հետ ա, չի մարսվել ու չի էլ մարսվելու: Նույնը Կամյուի, նույնը ՀՄ-ի, նույնը Բորխեսի ու լիքը ուրիշ գրողների դեպքում: Թե խի՞ եք դրա անունը դժվար դնում: Էս հարցս կարդա որպես հռետորական հարց, պատասխան չեմ պահանջում էլ :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), impression (29.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

*Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը*
Մակբայերի առատությունն արդեն սկզբից տհաճության զգացողություն առաջացրեց: Ընդամենը մի կիլո պոմիդոր գնելն այդքան դրամատիզացնել կլինի՞: Ընդհանրապես, արհեստական, ոչ համոզիչ, վատ գրված պատմվածք էր: Պատմվածքի միտքը կարելի էր ավելի լավ ներկայացնել, բայց արդյունքն էլ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, միջակությունից չէր անցնի: Տվյալ դեպքում պատմվածքը բացահայտ վատն է: Վառել:

*Անվերնագիր–1*
Մրցույթն ինչ-որ տրամադրող չի սկսում, առաջին երկու պատմվածքները կարծես ոչ թե պատմվածքների լինեն, այլ «կենցաղվածքներ»: Ես նախընտրում եմ, որ գրականությունը գրական լեզվով գրվի, գոնե հեղինակի խոսքը: Փիլիսոփայական բան գրելուց առաջ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գոնե մի քիչ փիլիսոփայություն ուսումնասիրել, որովհետև հետաքրքիր թվացող մտքերը մի քիչ ավելի կարդացած մարդուն կարող են տափակ, ծեծված կլիշեներ թվալ: «Երկինքը նրան կուլ տվեց» արտահայտությունը, որն ըստ էության երևի պետք է առանցքային լիներ հերոսի/հերոսուհու ճակատագիրը բնութագրելու հարցում, ինչպես միշտ, 14-16 տարեկան աղջկա հուշատետրի էր վայել: Վառել:

*Անվերնագիր-2*
Շարադրություն: Վառել:

Շարունակեմ կարդալ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ դուրս կգա:

----------

Malxas (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձև չունես, Լիլ: Գետնահարկը դու չես, Հենակետն էլ տղա ա: Մնացածն ինչքան էլ մեջտեղից ճղվեիր, չէիր կարա գրեիր 
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, Մեֆ: *Հույս ունեմ*՝ վաղը հեղինակը կհայտնվի ու հարցերիդ կպատասխանի:


Հույս ունե՞մ… կարող ա չհայտնվի՞… դրան պտի գետնի տակից գտնել… մեզ ոնց որ ձեռ առնի… չէ՞… մի քիչ վիրավորական չի՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը*
> Մակբայերի առատությունն արդեն սկզբից տհաճության զգացողություն առաջացրեց: Ընդամենը մի կիլո պոմիդոր գնելն այդքան դրամատիզացնել կլինի՞: Ընդհանրապես, արհեստական, ոչ համոզիչ, վատ գրված պատմվածք էր: Պատմվածքի միտքը կարելի էր ավելի լավ ներկայացնել, բայց արդյունքն էլ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, միջակությունից չէր անցնի: Տվյալ դեպքում պատմվածքը բացահայտ վատն է: Վառել:
> 
> *Անվերնագիր–1*
> Մրցույթն ինչ-որ տրամադրող չի սկսում, առաջին երկու պատմվածքները կարծես ոչ թե պատմվածքների լինեն, այլ «կենցաղվածքներ»: Ես նախընտրում եմ, որ գրականությունը գրական լեզվով գրվի, գոնե հեղինակի խոսքը: Փիլիսոփայական բան գրելուց առաջ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գոնե մի քիչ փիլիսոփայություն ուսումնասիրել, որովհետև հետաքրքիր թվացող մտքերը մի քիչ ավելի կարդացած մարդուն կարող են տափակ, ծեծված կլիշեներ թվալ: «Երկինքը նրան կուլ տվեց» արտահայտությունը, որն ըստ էության երևի պետք է առանցքային լիներ հերոսի/հերոսուհու ճակատագիրը բնութագրելու հարցում, ինչպես միշտ, 14-16 տարեկան աղջկա հուշատետրի էր վայել: Վառել:
> 
> *Անվերնագիր-2*
> Շարադրություն: Վառել:
> 
> Շարունակեմ կարդալ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ դուրս կգա:


կարդա ընգեր

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հեշտ ու դժվար կարդացվողների մասին…

իմ կարծիքով… գրողն իր ամեն բառի մեջ ինֆորմացիա ա դնում ոնց որ նկարիչի էսքիզը… հեշտ ու դժվար կարդալը գալիս ա նրանից թե ինչ ա գրողը դնում քո ուսերի վրա մտածելու… ու ինչքան ով ես դու պատրաստ մտածել ու իրականում "լրացնել" գրվածքը… սա միակողմանի փողոց չի որ ասես հեշտ ա կարդացվում ուրեմն լավ ա… կարող ա հեշտ ա կարդացվում որովհետև դու չես մտածում, այլ ամեն ինչ հստակ շարադրված ա, հասկանում ես ու քեզ դուր ա գալիս… բայց կարա լինի շատ պարզ տեքստ ոչ շատ երկար, բայց ամեն տողի վրով 2 անգամ անցնես քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր բառի մեջ ահագին ինֆորմացիա ու ուսումնասիրություն ա դրած… կարա դժվար կարդացվի եթե ամեն մի միտքը ցաքուցրիվ ա ու ամեն նախադասություն մի ուղղությամբ ա տանում… կարա լինի փազլի նման…  



օրինակ էս Ռոդենի էսքիզը շատ պարզ ու ժլատ ա գծերով/բառերով, բայց ամեն գծի մեջ ինչքան ինֆորմացիա, զգացմունք, գիտակցվածություն կա… սա կարաս ասես շատ դժվար ա հասկանալ քանի որ քեզնից էլ ա ջանք պահանջվում հասկանալու ու տեսնելու համար, բայց Ռոդենը մաքսիմում ինֆորմացիա ա դրել, նույնիսկ անատոմիական ճշտությամբ…



Ռուբենսի էս էսքիզի մեջ ինչ գծերի առատություն ա… հեշտ ահասկանալը քանի որ բացատրությունը մինչև վերջ ա տված, բայց եթե ֆորմատիվ հասկանում ես ինչ ա ասած, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ հասկացել ես… ֆորմատիվ ընկալել ես, բայց կարող ա չես հասկացել… կարող ա կարծես որ հասկացել ես, բայց…

ուշադիր եղեք որ երկուսն էլ ինչ հարուստ ինֆորմացիա են տվել… ինչ հարգանքով են մոտեցել իրենց ամեն մի գծին ու ինչ *հարգանք* կա դիտողի նկատմամբ… մնում ա նույն *հարգանքը* դիտողը ցուցաբերի… բարոյական հարգանքի մասին չի խոսքը այլ էն համեստությունը որ պահանջվում ա ընդունել չիմացած լինելու հանգամանքը ու պատրաստ լինել "լեկցիա" լսելու ու կատարելու "ճամփորդություն"… դրա համար մեծ ինտելեկտ ա պետք…

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Chuk (30.11.2012), Rhayader (29.11.2012), Հայկօ (29.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օստապ Իբրահիմովիչ, ե՞րբ ենք փողերը բաժանելու…

----------


## Շինարար

> Հեշտ ու դժվար կարդացվողների մասին…
> 
> 
> ուշադիր եղեք որ երկուսն էլ ինչ հարուստ ինֆորմացիա են տվել… ինչ հարգանքով են մոտեցել իրենց ամեն մի գծին ու ինչ *հարգանք* կա դիտողի նկատմամբ… մնում ա նույն *հարգանքը* դիտողը ցուցաբերի… բարոյական հարգանքի մասին չի խոսքը այլ էն համեստությունը որ պահանջվում ա ընդունել չիմացած լինելու հանգամանքը ու պատրաստ լինել "լեկցիա" լսելու ու կատարելու "ճամփորդություն"… դրա համար մեծ ինտելեկտ ա պետք…


Իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ մեր գեղում հեշտը հեշտն ա, դժվարը՝ դժվարը, ուրիշ տեղեր՝ հեշտը պարզունակն ա, դժվարը՝ բարդը: Որովհետև մոտավորապես իմ ասածը ոչ մի կերպ չեք հակասում, բայց էդ բառերին ուրիշ իմաստ եք տալիս: Մեկ էլ համաձայն չեմ "լեկցիա" լսելու հետ, արվեստից ես միայն "ճամփորդություն" եմ ակնկալում, բայց ոչ երբեք "դասախոսություն"՝ էդ բառի մեր գեղի իմաստով:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Chuk (30.11.2012), Mephistopheles (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հույս ունե՞մ… կարող ա չհայտնվի՞… դրան պտի գետնի տակից գտնել… մեզ ոնց որ ձեռ առնի… չէ՞… մի քիչ վիրավորական չի՞…


Ի՞նչ իմանամ: Ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում:




> Իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ մեր գեղում հեշտը հեշտն ա, դժվարը՝ դժվարը, ուրիշ տեղեր՝ հեշտը պարզունակն ա, դժվարը՝ բարդը: Որովհետև մոտավորապես իմ ասածը ոչ մի կերպ չեք հակասում, բայց էդ բառերին ուրիշ իմաստ եք տալիս: Մեկ էլ համաձայն չեմ "լեկցիա" լսելու հետ, արվեստից ես միայն "ճամփորդություն" եմ ակնկալում, բայց ոչ երբեք "դասախոսություն"՝ էդ բառի մեր գեղի իմաստով:


Շին, իիիի, ես քեզ հասկանում եմ բայց:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, իիիի, ես քեզ հասկանում եմ բայց:


Բյուր ջան, ինձ թվում ա՝ բոլորս էլ իրար հասկանում ենք, կոնկրետ ինձ համար՝ հազիվ հետաքրքիր ուղու մեջ ա մտել թեման, կիսվում եմ մտքերով, ստանում նոր մտքեր :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ մեր գեղում հեշտը հեշտն ա, դժվարը՝ դժվարը, ուրիշ տեղեր՝ հեշտը պարզունակն ա, դժվարը՝ բարդը: Որովհետև մոտավորապես իմ ասածը ոչ մի կերպ չեք հակասում, բայց էդ բառերին ուրիշ իմաստ եք տալիս: Մեկ էլ համաձայն չեմ "լեկցիա" լսելու հետ, արվեստից ես միայն "ճամփորդություն" եմ ակնկալում, բայց ոչ երբեք "դասախոսություն"՝ էդ բառի մեր գեղի իմաստով:


Շին ջան… հեշտ ու դժվար բառերը միանշանակ հասկացվող բառեր չեն… մարդը երբ որ գիրք ա կարդում ստեղ կա երկու գործող անձ… գրողը և կարդացողը… արվեստը, իմ կարծիքով դրանց երկուսի բախումն ա… "բախումը" կարա չստացվի շատ ու շատ պատճառներով… երբ որ "բախումը" չի ստացվում, առաջ ա գալիս "հեշտ ու դժվար" կարադացվելու խնդիրը ու դրա պատճառը չի կարելի միանշանակ մի տեղ ման գալ… էնքա՜ն բան կարալինի… 

իսկ լեկցիան դիտմամբ չակերտների մեջ եմ առել որ վիրավորական չլինի… խոսքս նատացիայի մասին չի… լեկցիան վատ բան չի, լեկցիան ա քեզ ճամփա գցելու՝ ճանապարհելու, որովհետև գրական ստղծագործությունը, իմ կարծիքով, չի ավարտվում երբ որ վերջացնում ես կարդալը, այլ շարունակվում ա… ճամփորդությունը գիրքը կամ պատմվածքը վերջացնելուց հետո ա սկսում…

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Chuk (30.11.2012), Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Ավելի մանրամասն հետո կգրեմ, կամ չեմ գրի, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ վերջը որոշեցի քվեարկել երեք տարբերակների օգտին.

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «Անվերնագիր–2»*, գեղեցիկ պատկերների ու ինձ Քարահունջ հասցնելու համար:
*11–րդ տարբերակ. «Գագոյի երազանքը»*, էն զգացման համար, որ կարծես ես էլ եմ մասնակից եղել:
*5–րդ տարբերակ. «Հենակետում»*, ուղղակի լավ ստեղծագործության համար, որն ուներ սյուժե, ասելիք: 



Բայց մի բան ասեմ: Նախ խոստովանեմ, որ բոլորը չեմ կարդացել: Եղել են գործեր, որոնց վրայով թռուցիկ եմ անցել, որոշելով հետո կարդալ, որտև չեն գերել, չեն հետաքրքրել: Բայց բոլոր ստեղծագործություններում, բոլոր տարբերակներում էլ կար մինչև վերջ մշակված չլինելու զգացողությունը: Լավ կլիներ, որ հենց հեղինակներն իրենք իրենց ստեղծագործությունների վրայով նորից անցած լինեին, էդ դեպքում թե սովորական վրիպակները կշտկեին, թե ավելի լավ կմշակեին, ասելիքն ավելի լավ տեղ կհասցնեին, ավելի սիրուն պատկերներ կստեղծեին, տրամաբանական կապերն ավելի կուռ կտային և այլն: Էդ անմշակության զգացումը մոտս եղել ա բոլոր տարբերակները կարդալուց:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

*Թափառող հոգիներ*
Հեղինակը որոշակի պոտենցիալ ունի, բայց աչքի են ընկնում հետևյալ խնդիրները.
1. Քիչ է կարդացել, բայց չգիտի դրա մասին:
2. Գրական հայերենին լավ չի տիրապետում («Ֆարտունան» ու «ամեն ինչ իրենցով անելը» վկա):
3. Սյուժեն հասուն չէր ու լավ չէր բացահայտվում: Կերպարները թղթից էին ու ոչ համոզիչ:
4. Ոճական առումով, պատմողական/գծային շարադրանքն արագ է ձանձրացնում: Որպես պատմվածք աշխատանքը նորմալ է որպես վաղ գրական փորձ, բայց որպես տպագրվելու համար հասունացած աշխատանք՝ ոչ:
5. Երկխոսությունները վատ էին կազմված: Նպատակը զուտ սյուժեն բացատրել/մեկնաբանելն էր, այնինչ երկխոսությունն առաջին հերթին պետք է լինի երկխոսություն երկու մարդու միջև:
6. Փիլիսոփայության մասին ասածս ուժի մեջ է:

----------


## Rhayader

*Հենակետում*
«Զուգարանի թղթի գալար», «բոսորագույն վերջալույս» արտահայտությունները հանած՝ լավ պատմվածք էր, չնայած զուգարանի մասին էր: Իրոք, վերջում Ղազարյանի դիակը հին զուգարանի պարունակության մեջ թաղելու ցանկություն առաջացրեց: Պարզապես էլի տպավորություն չկար, որ պատմվածք եմ կարդում. կարծես ինչ-որ մեկը պատմություն պատմեր: Լավ պատմություն էր, բայց որպես գրական աշխատանք խմբագրության կարիք ունի:

----------


## Rhayader

*Լռությունն ինքն էր*
Այնքան վատ էր գրված, որ երկու պարագրաֆից ավել չկարողացա կարդալ: Ծեծված, կլիշե բառեր: Լիքը բառեր, որոնք տարբեր տեղերից պոկած-խցկած են պատմվածքի մեջ: Վառել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

*«Հենակետում»*

Մենակ սա եմ կարդացել, քանի որ էս պահի դրությամբ ամենաշատ ձայնն էր հավաքել: Հավանեցի: 

Ոնց տղեքը, նենց էլ ես, գնամ Հենակետումի օգտին քվեարկեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

*Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
Հեղինակին շնորհավորում եմ, ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում կարդացածս ամենավատ բանն էր: Հիշեցրեց մի քանի բան միաժամանակ.
- գլամուր աստղերի մասին նորությունների հոդվածների թարգմանությունները հայկական պրեսսայում
- «Գավիոտա» բրազիլաարգենտինամեքսիկական սերիալի հայերեն թարգմանությունը
- ռոմանԾիկ քյառթու աղջկա հուշատետր, ով «Տիտանիկը» նայելուց հետո սիրահարվել է Լեոնարդո ԴիԿապրիոյին
- Անինայի «Ֆիա» գիրքը

Վառել, հետո վառել մոխիրը, հետո վառել ինչ մնա, ու քամուն տալ: Հեղինակին էլ խորհուրդ կտամ այլևս ոչ մի բան երբեք չգրել:

----------

Chilly (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
> Հեղինակին շնորհավորում եմ, ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում կարդացածս ամենավատ բանն էր: Հիշեցրեց մի քանի բան միաժամանակ.
> - գլամուր աստղերի մասին նորությունների հոդվածների թարգմանությունները հայկական պրեսսայում
> - «Գավիոտա» բրազիլաարգենտինամեքսիկական սերիալի հայերեն թարգմանությունը
> - ռոմանԾիկ քյառթու աղջկա հուշատետր, ով «Տիտանիկը» նայելուց հետո սիրահարվել է Լեոնարդո ԴիԿապրիոյին
> - Անինայի «Ֆիա» գիրքը
> 
> Վառել, հետո վառել մոխիրը, հետո վառել ինչ մնա, ու քամուն տալ: Հեղինակին էլ խորհուրդ կտամ այլևս ոչ մի բան երբեք չգրել:


Բայ, միացիր Էրիկի ֆան կլուբին  :Jpit:  զրուցարանում նույնիսկ վիդեոներն եմ դրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վառել, հետո վառել մոխիրը, հետո վառել ինչ մնա, ու քամուն տալ: Հեղինակին էլ խորհուրդ կտամ այլևս ոչ մի բան երբեք չգրել:


Ավելի նպատակահարմար տարբերակ եմ առաջարկում. Ղազարյանին տալ։

----------

Chilly (30.11.2012), Rhayader (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (30.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

*Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ*
Էլի չարաշահված մտքերի խնդիր կար, բայց, ընդհանուր առմամբ, չնայած անվարժ, բայց պոտենցիալով աշխատանք էր:
Ոճական առումով անհամասեռ էր: Բացող պարագրաֆն ու նման ալեգորիաները վատ ոճի նշան են, բայց «Ծիտիկ» մասը շատ լավն էր: Հետո էլ՝ վատը լավի հետ խառնած: Մշակման ու ընդարձակման կարիք ունի: Սյուժե, որպես այդպիսին, նորից չկար: «Ծիտիկ» մասի երկխոսությունը ծավալ էր ենթադրում (օրինակ՝ վավերագրական էպիզոդներ, որոնք կմեկնաբանեին/կբացահայտեին հերոսուհու սուբյեկտիվ ապրումները): Խորհուրդ հեղինակին՝ ալեգորիան փոխանակել վավերագրությամբ: Թող մարդիկ կարդան տողերի արանքում ասվածը: Պատմվածքն անձնական էր, բայց ալեգորիաներն ընդհանրական են: Իրենց մեջ պատմվածքի անձնական բնույթը կորում է:

Վերնագրի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:

 :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելի նպատակահարմար տարբերակ եմ առաջարկում. Ղազարյանին տալ։


աաաա, բայց լավ միտք ա՝ հերոսներին իրար հետ ծանոթացնելը: Գագոն կարող ա Էրիկին սիրի  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> աաաա, բայց լավ միտք ա՝ հերոսներին իրար հետ ծանոթացնելը: Գագոն կարող ա Էրիկին սիրի


Բայց տվյալ դեպքում հերոս չկար։ Պիտի կամ «Մի կտոր երջանկության» հեղինակին Ղազարյանի հետ ծանոթացնես, որ փոխանցի, կամ Ռայադերին  :LOL: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

*«Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը»*
Էլի «վաղ գրական փորձ» կարգի: Հեղինակին խորհուրդ կտայի.
1. Մի քանի տարի մեծանալ՝ ընթացքում գրական փորձերը շարունակելով:
2. Բազմակետերը փոխարինել վերջակետերով: Սարսափելի է:
3. Համասեռ բառապաշար օգտագործել, որոշ բառեր պարզապես դուրս էին պրծնում իրենց խորթությամբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
> Հեղինակին շնորհավորում եմ, ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում կարդացածս ամենավատ բանն էր: Հիշեցրեց մի քանի բան միաժամանակ.
> - գլամուր աստղերի մասին նորությունների հոդվածների թարգմանությունները հայկական պրեսսայում
> - «Գավիոտա» բրազիլաարգենտինամեքսիկական սերիալի հայերեն թարգմանությունը
> - ռոմանԾիկ քյառթու աղջկա հուշատետր, ով «Տիտանիկը» նայելուց հետո սիրահարվել է Լեոնարդո ԴիԿապրիոյին
> - Անինայի «Ֆիա» գիրքը
> 
> Վառել, հետո վառել մոխիրը, հետո վառել ինչ մնա, ու քամուն տալ: Հեղինակին էլ խորհուրդ կտամ այլևս ոչ մի բան երբեք չգրել:


Ես էլ բան չէի ուզում կարդայի, քո պատճառով էս մեկն էլ սկսեցի կարդալ: 

«Բարև սիրելի կուրսեցիներ»-ի վրա խնդալուց մեռա: Հետո մի շիշ սառը ջուր քաշեցի գլուխս ու հասա «Օհ, իսկապե՞ս սիրելի Դարինա»-ին, ու զգացի որ ավելի լավ ա Մահմուդ Աբասի ելույթը լսեմ ՄԱԿ-ում. ուղիղ եթերով տալիս էին էտ պահին:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Արէա (30.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

*Անվերնագիր–3*
«Իմ վտիտ մարմնագոյացման» արտահայտությունն ինչ-որ բանով պետք է ծածկել, պատմվածքի սկզբում, չնայած թեման լուրջ էր, հռհռոցս գցել էի: Պարտադիր չէր նկարագրել դատավորի շրթունքների ծռմռված լինելն. ընդհանրապես, ածականներն ու մակբայերը տեքստում բառերի քանակն ավելացնելու շատ անհաջող ձև են:

Լավ բաներ կային պարունակության մեջ, բայց հեղինակը չի կարողանում մտքերը շարադրել: Առավել ևս՝ գրական ձև տալ: Մեկ էլ, իհարկե, չգիտեմ, թե ով է հեղինակը, բայց ծանր բաներ կան, որոնց մասին գրելն այնքան էլ էթիկ չի, եթե ինքդ դա չես ապրել, կամ գոնե չես տեսել: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե հեղինակն ապրել կամ գոնե տեսել է այն ամենն, ինչի մասին գրում է:

Գրական աշխատանք, հասուն պատմվածք չկար, ցավոք: Եթե մրցույթի ֆորմատում չլիներ/գրախանությում դրված լիներ, ես այն չէի կարդա: Համարենք սա չափանիշ:

----------


## impression

Բայանդուր, կարոտել եմ քեզ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

> *Մի կտոր երջանկություն*
> Հեղինակին շնորհավորում եմ, ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում կարդացածս ամենավատ բանն էր: Հիշեցրեց մի քանի բան միաժամանակ.
> - գլամուր աստղերի մասին նորությունների հոդվածների թարգմանությունները հայկական պրեսսայում
> - «Գավիոտա» բրազիլաարգենտինամեքսիկական սերիալի հայերեն թարգմանությունը
> - ռոմանԾիկ քյառթու աղջկա հուշատետր, ով «Տիտանիկը» նայելուց հետո սիրահարվել է Լեոնարդո ԴիԿապրիոյին
> - Անինայի «Ֆիա» գիրքը
> 
> Վառել, հետո վառել մոխիրը, հետո վառել ինչ մնա, ու քամուն տալ: Հեղինակին էլ խորհուրդ կտամ այլևս ոչ մի բան երբեք չգրել:


Ափսոս, նորեկները չեն կարող շնորհակալություն հայտնել ուղղակի մի կոճակի սեղմումով, ուստի՝ շնորհակալություն... )))

----------


## Rhayader

*Գագոյի երազանքը*
Վառել: Պատմվածքը չէ: Գագոյին:

----------

ivy (30.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (30.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայանդուր, կարոտել եմ քեզ


Տան տեղը գիտես  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

*Գետնահարկը*
Լավն էր: Օրիգինալությամբ չէր փայլում, բայց հաճույքով կարդացի: Երկու խնդիր տեսա՝ որոշ բառեր այնքան հազվադեպ են մեր ժամանակներում օգտագործվում, որ չափից դուրս աչքի էին ընկնում (խոշտանգված մարմինն, օրինակ): Երկրորդը՝ պատմվածքի շարադրանքն, ընդհանուր առմամբ, պարզ էր, բայց որոշ տեղեր խառնվում էին իրար: Հեղինակին խորհուրդ կտայի «տեսարանի փոխվելու» մասերն իրարից առանձնացնել, ասենք, *** դատարկ տողով: Պատմվածքի ռիթմը պահելու համար:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

*Ատունեի կործանումը*
Բառապաշարը շատ ծանրաբեռնված էր: Սյուժեն տատանվում էր լավից դեպի վատը, վերջին երկու պարագրաֆներն ամեն ինչ փչացրեցին: Փիլիսոփայության մասին ասածս ուժի մեջ է:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

> *Ատունեի կործանումը*
> Բառապաշարը շատ ծանրաբեռնված էր: Սյուժեն տատանվում էր լավից դեպի վատը, վերջին երկու պարագրաֆներն ամեն ինչ փչացրեցին: Փիլիսոփայության մասին ասածս ուժի մեջ է:


ևս մեկ շնորհակալություն... ))))))))

----------

Rhayader (30.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> ևս մեկ շնորհակալություն... ))))))))


Դուք արդեն կարծիք հայտնե՞լ եք պատմվածքների մասին :Smile:  ես դեռ չեմ հասցրել քննարկումները կարդալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Գագոյի երազանքը*
> Վառել: Պատմվածքը չէ: Գագոյին:


բայց խի՞ Գագոյին… գեյ ա դրա համա՞ր

----------


## Rhayader

> բայց խի՞ Գագոյին… գեյ ա դրա համա՞ր


Չէ, Փարվանայի ու փաբում լեզուն երկարացնելու համար: Я ненавижу его, потому что он черный  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ևս մեկ շնորհակալություն... ))))))))


Rhayader, որ ևս տաս էնպիսի գրառում անես, որ Alphaone-ը քեզ հրապարակային շնորհակալություն հայտնի, ինքն արդեն տեխնիկական իրավունք կստանա օգտվել շնորհակալությունների համակարգից: Նենց որ քեզ տեսնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (30.11.2012), Rhayader (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ռայն ա էկել, հավես ա  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Փարվանայի ու փաբում լեզուն երկարացնելու համար: Я ненавижу его, потому что он черный


որ Հարսնաքարում ըլներ հլա հետդ կհամաձայնվեի…

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայն ա էկել, հավես ա


Ռայը չէր էլ գնացել, ինտերնետ չկար: Բայց աչքիս կամքս չհերիքի էսօր բոլորը կարդալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռայը չէր էլ գնացել, ինտերնետ չկար: Բայց աչքիս կամքս չհերիքի էսօր բոլորը կարդալ:


վաղն ուշ կլնի… ասա տեղդ կնոպկեն սեղմեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռայն ա էկել, հավես ա


ըհը  :Jpit: 



> Ռայը չէր էլ գնացել, ինտերնետ չկար: Բայց աչքիս կամքս չհերիքի էսօր բոլորը կարդալ:


աաաաա, հասել ա առաքյալներին  :LOL:  թե չգիտեի, որ առաքյալների վրա կլռվի  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ռայը չէր էլ գնացել, ինտերնետ չկար: Բայց աչքիս կամքս չհերիքի էսօր բոլորը կարդալ:


Էհ, վերջանում ա քվեարկությունը առավոտ շուտ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Երևանի ժամանակով ա՞

----------


## ivy

> Երևանի ժամանակով ա՞


Հա, մնացել ա յոթ ժամ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, տենց էլ գուշակություն չարեցինք: «Հենակետումի» հեղինակի ո՞վ կարա լինի, ախր էդ Բոյով Ճուտը հազվագյուտ մականուն ա, ոնց կարար տենց համընկնում լիներ:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, տենց էլ գուշակություն չարեցինք: «Հենակետումի» հեղինակի ո՞վ կարա լինի, ախր էդ Բոյով Ճուտը հազվագյուտ մականուն ա, ոնց կարար տենց համընկնում լիներ:


Դու չես, չէ՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, մնացել ա յոթ ժամ:


oh man… կեթամ կոմպս կմիացնեմ տելեվիզրին… փափքորն կառնեմ… արաղ, խորոված/քյաբաբ ու կդիտեմ կոտորածն մանկաց…

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, տենց էլ գուշակություն չարեցինք: «Հենակետումի» հեղինակի ո՞վ կարա լինի, ախր էդ Բոյով Ճուտը հազվագյուտ մականուն ա, ոնց կարար տենց համընկնում լիներ:


Ակումբցի չի:  :Jpit:  բանակի մասին գրող հայտնի ժամանակակից գրողն էլ չի: էդքանը հաստատ գիտեմ: մնացածը հետաքրքիր չի

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու չես, չէ՞:


Չէ, հենց դա ա զարմանալին: Բոյովը Ճուտը կա, Ղազարյանը կա, գրքի էջերը զուգարանի թղթի համար պոկելու պրոբլեմըկա, բայց ես էդ ամենի հետ կապ չունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

Շինարար ախպեր, էս կարող ա քեզ օգնի՝ http://hambardzum-hambardzumyan.blog...blog-post.html

----------

Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> oh man… կեթամ կոմպս կմիացնեմ տելեվիզրին… փափքորն կառնեմ… արաղ, խորոված/քյաբաբ ու կդիտեմ կոտորածն մանկաց…


ըհը, ես էլ ստեղ սաղ գիշեր արթուն կնստեմ: մեկ ա քննություն եմ պարապում: տեսնեմ՝ առավոտն ինչ ռումբ ա պայթելու: ինչ լավ ա ուրիշ ժամային գոտում լինելը  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ակումբցի չի:  բանակի մասին գրող հայտնի ժամանակակից գրողն էլ չի: էդքանը հաստատ գիտեմ: մնացածը հետաքրքիր չի


Բյուր, եթե հաստատ գիտես, որ ակումբցի չի,ուրեմն գիտես չէ՞ ով ա: Ինձ համար էս մրցույթի ինտրիգը դա ա:

----------


## ivy

Նոր տեսա, որ Sagittarius-ը իմ ամենաշատ հավանած երկու տարբերակին ա ձայն տվել՝ Հենակետումին ու Առաքյալներին, մենակ էդ երկուսին  :Yahoo:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ահավոր ձևի չի հերիքում ժամանակս, բայց վերջը որոշեցի գոնե «Գագոն» ու «Գետնահարկն» էլ կարդալ, մի երկու տող էլ գրել: «Գագոյին» մի տեսակ չհավատացի, ճիշտն ասած: Ավելի լավ սկսվում էր, քան վերջացավ: Համարձակվում եմ ենթադրել, որ գրողը գագոների հետ էնքան էլ շատ գործ չի ունեցել իրականում ու նրանց ավելի շատ ճանաչում ա «անտի-քյառթ» նկարներից ու լսած զանազան ռեպլիկներից, քան թե իրականությունից կամ առնվազն բիսեդկեքից: Բայց գոնե ահագին հարթ էր գրված: «Գետնահարկը» վատը չէր, դուրըս եկավ, չնայած որպես կանոն՝ չեմ սիրում էն ամեն ինչը, որտեղ Սպանդարամետ կա (կամ, ասենք, Բեհեղզեբուղ): Մի տեսակ B-movie էր հիշեցնում, մեր մեջ ասած: Բայց էլի գրագետ էր գրված, սահուն, իսկ դա կարևոր ա: Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ երեքն էլ՝ «Հենակետումը», «Գագոյի երազանքն» ու «Գետնահարկը», իրավացիորեն ու օրինաչափորեն առաջին տեղերում են, այսինքն՝ էս «ակումբական» մրցույթը կարելի ա համարել կայացած: Ես չեմ քվեարկելու, ամեն դեպքում. գետնահարկից չվախեցա, Գագոյին չհավատացի, իսկ հենակետում չք*քեցի, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Chuk (30.11.2012), impression (30.11.2012), ivy (30.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շինարար ախպեր, էս կարող ա քեզ օգնի՝ http://hambardzum-hambardzumyan.blog...blog-post.html


էէէէ՜հ Չուկ, չթողեցիր հեռվից գամ  :LOL:  




> Նոր տեսա, որ Sagittarius-ը իմ ամենաշատ հավանած երկու տարբերակին ա ձայն տվել՝ Հենակետումին ու Առաքյալներին, մենակ էդ երկուսին


նեմեցներդ  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> նեմեցներդ


Հա  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, իսկ կարելի ա՞ մարդկանց կողքի թեմաներից բերել քվեարկել տալ…

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ախպեր, էս կարող ա քեզ օգնի՝ http://hambardzum-hambardzumyan.blog...blog-post.html


Ծառայության թվերն էլ համընկան, ոջիլն էլ :Blush:  Լավ, ուրեմն ուղղակի զուգադիպություն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, իսկ կարելի ա՞ մարդկանց կողքի թեմաներից բերել քվեարկել տալ…


Հլը դու քվեարկի, հետո մարդ բեր  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հլը դու քվեարկի, հետո մարդ բեր


ես դիսկվալիֆիկացված եմ… չեմ կարա…

----------


## Alphaone

> Դուք արդեն կարծիք հայտնե՞լ եք պատմվածքների մասին ես դեռ չեմ հասցրել քննարկումները կարդալ:


Գրագողություն անեմ Դավիթից՝ նյետ )) Այս անգամ, թերևս, չեմ էլ մեկնաբանի))))

----------


## Alphaone

> Rhayader, որ ևս տաս էնպիսի գրառում անես, որ Alphaone-ը քեզ հրապարակային շնորհակալություն հայտնի, ինքն արդեն տեխնիկական իրավունք կստանա օգտվել շնորհակալությունների համակարգից: Նենց որ քեզ տեսնեմ


Առաջին շնորհակալությունը նրա համար էր, որ Մի կտոր երջանկությունը կարդալիս ինձ խորապես դժբախտ զգացի, որ այդքան ժամանակ եմ կորցրել, իսկ երկրորդն ինձ ամենահոգեհարազատ գործի մեկնաբանությունն էր ու նշված բոլոր թերությունների հետ ավելի քան համամիտ էի, չէի կարող շնորհակալություն չհայտնել, ես նաև Ամպին պիտի շնորհակալություն հայտնեի՝ ուշացումով շնորհակալություն...))))))))))))))))

----------

Ամպ (30.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ուզում էի ժամանակ գտնել ու մարդավարի գրել, էն էլ, ոնց տեսնում եմ, չի ստացվի, գոնե 2 բան գրեմ, որ ամենաշատն էի ուզում ասել:

1. Էն մոմով «թվացյալ մարդու» պատմությունը էլի էի կարդացել ինչ-որ տեղ, հաստատ, որովհետև ուրիշ էդ կարգի ու էդքան երկար տևող դեժավյու դեռ հետս կատարված չկա: Ազնիվ-ազնիվ պինգվինի խոսք:
Ընթացքում մտածում էի, որ՝ չէ հա, երևի մի մասն էր դեժավյու, կամ ինչ-որ տեղից թխած, բայց ինչքան գնում, այնքան համոզվում էի, որ չէ, հաստատ կարդացել եմ: Մանավանդ վերջին մասը որ լրիվ ապացուցեց: (Բայց դուրս ոչ մի գրամ չի եկել ո՛չ առաջին, ո՛չ երկրորդ ընթերցանությունից հետո):

2. Մեկ էլ «Տիգրանի մոլորա…»… ըըը… ոնց է՞ր իրականում… Հա, «Լռությունն ինքն էր»-ը: Ոնց որ էս Հ1-ի սերիալը լինի, մեկին մեկ  :Jpit:  Նույն վիճակները, նույն ամենագետ ու ամենազոր գլխավոր հերոսը, նույն անունը, նույն կարգի ծակ փիլիսոփայությունը… էն վերջում հայտնվող ծերուկն էլ սերիալի Տիգրանի «Պուճուր մարդն» ա  :Jpit: 
Տենց թարս-թարս մի նայեք վրաս, ուղղակի մերոնք նայում են, իսկ ես թաքնվելու տեղ չունեմ մի սենյականոց բնակարանում  :Pardon: 
Հա, ու շատ անլուրջ էր գրված: Նախ՝ ես իմաստ չտեսա


> Հաճախ հիշում էր իր մանկությունը և զղջում մի բանի համար, որ մտածել չգիտեր:


նախադասության մեջ: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ փորձեմ հասկանալ, այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ կնշանակեն դրանից հետո ամեն քայլափոխին հանդիպող «…մտքերով տարված…», «նա մտածում էր, որ…» և նման այլ արտահայտությունները:
----------
Այ հիմա երկրորդ անգամ հայացք գցեցի ու ենթադրեցի, որ հեղինակը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ուզում էր ասել.



> Հաճախ հիշում էր իր մանկությունն ու զղջում, որ այն ժամանակ դեռ մտածել չգիտեր:


Բայց քանի որ չի ասել, ես էլ չեմ հասկացել: Լավ եմ արել :Dntknw: :

----------

impression (30.11.2012), Ամպ (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, քիչ ժամանակ ա մնացել, էկեք քվեարկելու: 

Ես այ հենց նոր պարզեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում Գետնահարկն ինձ ամենաշատը դուր էկած տարբերակն ա, ու ես ահավոր կլացեմ, եթե չհաղթի  :Cray: 
Ու հա, այ հենց Գետնահարկը գրականություն ա, որովհետև մնացածները մտքիցս դուրս են գալիս, երբ ակումբից դուրս եմ գալիս, բայց Գետնահարկից լիքը դրվագներ անընդհատ միտս են գալիս օրվա ընթացքում: Ու հա, հենց էդ ա գրականությունը, որ կպնում ա: Մի խոսքով, ահավոր անարդար կլինի, եթե Գետնահարկը չհաղթի:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ, քիչ ժամանակ ա մնացել, էկեք քվեարկելու: 
> 
> Ես այ հենց նոր պարզեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում Գետնահարկն ինձ ամենաշատը դուր էկած տարբերակն ա, ու ես ահավոր կլացեմ, եթե չհաղթի 
> Ու հա, այ հենց Գետնահարկը գրականություն ա, որովհետև մնացածները մտքիցս դուրս են գալիս, երբ ակումբից դուրս եմ գալիս, բայց Գետնահարկից լիքը դրվագներ անընդհատ միտս են գալիս օրվա ընթացքում: Ու հա, հենց էդ ա գրականությունը, որ կպնում ա: Մի խոսքով, ահավոր անարդար կլինի, եթե Գետնահարկը չհաղթի:


Ոնց որ կասեր Ռայը՝ մեղա, մեղա...
Գնա քնելու, Բյուր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ կասեր Ռայը՝ մեղա, մեղա...
> Գնա քնելու, Բյուր:


Բայ, կարո՞ղ ա հետս համաձայն չես:

Ռիփ, մեկ ա քննություն ունեմ վաղը, ահագին երկար չեմ քնելու  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Բայ, կարո՞ղ ա հետս համաձայն չես:
> 
> Ռիփ, մեկ ա քննություն ունեմ վաղը, ահագին երկար չեմ քնելու


Դե շարունակի խելառ տեքստեր գրել, ես գնացի  :Bye:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե շարունակի խելառ տեքստեր գրել, ես գնացի


բարի գիշեր, ես էլ գնացի պատերը լիզելու  :Tongue:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), ivy (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, քիչ ժամանակ ա մնացել, էկեք քվեարկելու: 
> 
> Ես այ հենց նոր պարզեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում Գետնահարկն ինձ ամենաշատը դուր էկած տարբերակն ա, *ու ես ահավոր կլացեմ, եթե չհաղթի* 
> Ու հա, այ հենց Գետնահարկը գրականություն ա, որովհետև մնացածները մտքիցս դուրս են գալիս, երբ ակումբից դուրս եմ գալիս, բայց Գետնահարկից լիքը դրվագներ անընդհատ միտս են գալիս օրվա ընթացքում: Ու հա, հենց էդ ա գրականությունը, որ կպնում ա: Մի խոսքով, ահավոր անարդար կլինի, եթե Գետնահարկը չհաղթի:


OK  ես հեսա ինձ կվերակվալիֆիկացնեմ ու կքվեարկեմ Գետնահարկի ու էն Անանունի օգտին, Մեկ էլ երևի Տուալետի… Կապիտան Ղազարյանը վսյո տակի նուրբ՝ լիրիկական հոգի ունի չնայած ոռը բաց ա…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> բարի գիշեր, ես էլ գնացի պատերը լիզելու


Գիշերվադ մասին տենց ինտիմ մանրամասների պատրաստ չէի, բայց որ ասեցիր, հաշվի կառնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայ, կարո՞ղ ա հետս համաձայն չես:
> 
> Ռիփ, մեկ ա քննություն ունեմ վաղը, ահագին երկար չեմ քնելու


իմ կարծիքով… ներքին ինֆորմացիա կա որ հեսա քվեարկության արդյունքները փոխվելու ա ու անսպասելի զարգացումներ են լինելու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> OK  ես հեսա ինձ կվերակվալիֆիկացնեմ ու կքվեարկեմ Գետնահարկի ու ան Անանունի օգտին, Մեկ էլ երևի Տուալետի… Կապիտան Ղազարյանը վսյո տակի նուրբ՝ լինիկական գոգի ունի չնայած ոռը բաց ա…


բայց տենց տուալետն էլի առաջ ընկած կմնա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բայց տենց տուալետն էլի առաջ ընկած կմնա:


հա՞ որ… հավաստի աղբյուրները այլ բաներ են ասում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իմ կարծիքով… ներքին ինֆորմացիա կա որ հեսա քվեարկության արդյունքները փոխվելու ա ու անսպասելի զարգացումներ են լինելու…


Հը՞: Ես ոչ մի բանից խաբար չեմ: Մենակ դու ու օ-ն եք մնացել չքվեարկած, էն էլ օ-ն որոշեց չքվեարկել: Նենց որ դժվար շատ բան փոխվի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, ուղղակի հարցը հերթականությունն ա, թե երեքից որը որ տեղը կգրավի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա՞ որ… հավաստի աղբյուրները այլ բաներ են ասում…


ի՞նչ են ասում: հա վայ, Չուկն էլ հլը չի քվեարկել  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հը՞: Ես ոչ մի բանից խաբար չեմ: Մենակ դու ու օ-ն եք մնացել չքվեարկած, էն էլ օ-ն որոշեց չքվեարկել: Նենց որ դժվար շատ բան փոխվի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, ուղղակի հարցը հերթականությունն ա, թե երեքից որը որ տեղը կգրավի:


տենց էլ իմացի… դու հանգիստ գնա քնի… ես կպատմեմ քեզ ինչ հրավառություններ են եղել…

----------


## ivy

> OK  ես հեսա ինձ կվերակվալիֆիկացնեմ ու կքվեարկեմ *Գետնահարկի* ու էն Անանունի օգտին, Մեկ էլ երևի *Տուալետի*… Կապիտան Ղազարյանը վսյո տակի նուրբ՝ լիրիկական հոգի ունի չնայած ոռը բաց ա…


Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ամենաշատը էդ երկու տարբերամն ես «նախշել», իսկական ջենթլմենի պես պիտի գնաս ու հենց իրենց համար էլ քվեարկես  :Wink:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ժողովուրդ, քիչ ժամանակ ա մնացել, էկեք քվեարկելու: 
> 
> Ես այ հենց նոր պարզեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում Գետնահարկն ինձ ամենաշատը դուր էկած տարբերակն ա, ու ես ահավոր կլացեմ, եթե չհաղթի 
> Ու հա, այ հենց Գետնահարկը գրականություն ա, որովհետև մնացածները մտքիցս դուրս են գալիս, երբ ակումբից դուրս եմ գալիս, բայց Գետնահարկից լիքը դրվագներ անընդհատ միտս են գալիս օրվա ընթացքում: Ու հա, հենց էդ ա գրականությունը, որ կպնում ա: Մի խոսքով, ահավոր անարդար կլինի, եթե Գետնահարկը չհաղթի:


Գե՛տ-նա՛-հա՛րկ, գե՛տ-նա՛-հա՛րկ…  :Clapping:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ի՞նչ են ասում: հա վայ, Չուկն էլ հլը չի քվեարկել


Չուկը հավաստի աղբյուր չի… Չուկը դահիճ ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> տենց էլ իմացի… դու հանգիստ գնա քնի… ես կպատմեմ քեզ ինչ հրավառություններ են եղել…


աման, նենց չլնի, առավոտը զարթնեմ, ինֆարկտ ստանամ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ամենաշատը էդ երկու տարբերամն ես «նախշել», իսկական ջենթլմենի պես պիտի գնաս ու հենց իրենց համար էլ քվեարկես


ես ինձ հլա չեմ վերակվալիֆիկացրել… հլա քննարկումները գնում են…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գե՛տ-նա՛-հա՛րկ, գե՛տ-նա՛-հա՛րկ…


համաձայն եմ  :Hands Up:  (c) Angelina

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աման, նենց չլնի, առավոտը զարթնեմ, ինֆարկտ ստանամ


ինֆարկտ չէ, Բյուր ջան, բայց բավականին հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ կլինեն օրինաչափությունից դուրս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինֆարկտ չէ, Բյուր ջան, բայց բավականին հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ կլինեն օրինաչափությունից դուրս…


Մեֆ, էդ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ես չգիտեմ  :Sad:

----------


## impression

Գետնահարկը եթե առաջին պարբերությունից հետո մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ միստիցիզմի տարվեր, շատ լավ գործ կդառնար, որտև սկզբում չկար էն սարսափը, որը հետո ա ծլում իմ կարծիքով անբնական կերպով
դրա համար իմ սրտին դարդ չի, որ չհաղթի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գետնահարկը եթե առաջին պարբերությունից հետո մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ միստիցիզմի տարվեր, շատ լավ գործ կդառնար, որտև սկզբում չկար էն սարսափը, որը հետո ա ծլում իմ կարծիքով անբնական կերպով
> դրա համար իմ սրտին դարդ չի, որ չհաղթի


իյաաա, հենց սկզբից էլ կար սարսափ: ուղղակի փոքր դոզաներով էր առաջ գնում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էդ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ես չգիտեմ


I know things… Բյուր ջան… սենց չեմ կարա ասեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> I know things… Բյուր ջան… սենց չեմ կարա ասեմ…


էդ իմ ամենաչսիրած արտահայտությունն ա, գիտես չէ: ուֆ-ուֆ:

----------


## ivy

> իյաաա, հենց սկզբից էլ կար սարսափ: ուղղակի փոքր դոզաներով էր առաջ գնում


Չեն թողնում մարդ քնի... Բյուր, դու Սթիվեն Քինգ կարդացել ե՞ս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էդ իմ ամենաչսիրած արտահայտությունն ա, գիտես չէ: ուֆ-ուֆ:


ո՞րը…

----------


## impression

պարտադիր չի պատերը սարսափահար լիզել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեն թողնում մարդ քնի... Բյուր, դու Սթիվեն Քինգ կարդացել ե՞ս:


չէ  :Tongue: 



> ո՞րը…


I know things (that you don't know).

----------


## CactuSoul

> Գետնահարկը եթե առաջին պարբերությունից հետո մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ միստիցիզմի տարվեր, շատ լավ գործ կդառնար, որտև սկզբում չկար էն սարսափը, որը հետո ա ծլում իմ կարծիքով անբնական կերպով
> դրա համար իմ սրտին դարդ չի, որ չհաղթի


Ճիշտն ասած, իմ սրտին դարդ կլինի մենակ էն պատճառով, որ գրել կարողանալու առումով մյուս հեղինակները զիջում էին «Գետնահարկի» հեղինակին: Թե չէ որպես պատմվածք շատ չեմ տնտղել, որովհետև ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմա չէր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> չէ


Կարաս համարես, որ արդեն կարդացել ես  :Tongue:

----------


## impression

ռիպ, ես էլ եմ նույն բանը մտածել է  :Smile:  քինգոտ ա մի տեսակ

----------

ivy (30.11.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

StrangeLittleGirl  եթե Գետնահարկը դուր է եկել, Քինգ անպայման կարդա, հաստատ էլ ավելի դուր կգա )))))))))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած, իմ սրտին դարդ կլինի մենակ էն պատճառով, որ գրել կարողանալու առումով մյուս հեղինակները զիջում էին «Գետնահարկի» հեղինակին: Թե չէ որպես պատմվածք շատ չեմ տնտղել, որովհետև ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմա չէր:


Ախր մենակ էդ չէ: Իրոք լավ գործ ա: Այ հիմա ափսոսում եմ, որ ձայնս մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը չպահեցի, թե չէ մենակ Գետնահարկին էի ձայն տալու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարաս համարես, որ արդեն կարդացել ես


ես մեծն գրողների ուժաստիկներ չեմ սիրում:  :Tongue:  

Գետնահարկն էլ հաստատ իմ ոտքով չէի գնա, գրադարանից վերցնեի կամ գրախանութից առնեի: Բայց էս մրցույթի շրջանակներում շատ լավն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ 
> 
> I know things (that you don't know).


OK… դու գնա հանգիստ քնի…

----------


## impression

Հավաքածուի վերջին սերիայում Բյուրի տվայտանքներն են  :Jpit:  դիտեք, Ակումբի եթերում, մինչ քվեարկության ավարտը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հավաքածուի վերջին սերիայում Բյուրի տվայտանքներն են  դիտեք, Ակումբի եթերում, մինչ քվեարկության ավարտը


գնացի քնելու: վերջին սերիան քեզ եմ նվիրում  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

Մի անգամ «Սարսափ» մրցույթին Հայկօն էլ էր ահագին Քինգոտ գրել, բայց էն ժամանակ 7500 նիշ լիմիտը չկար, ծավալվելու հանարավորություն կար ու ահագին հաջող էր ստացվել: 
Էդ սարսափ ժանրը շատ դժվար է փոքր տեսքտի մեջ հաջող մատուցել: Էդ էր Գետնահարկի հիմնական խնդիրը...

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Հայկօ (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուր, գնա քնի, հա՞… էս արդեն 2 ժամ ա բարի գիշեր ես ասում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

համ էլ վաղը երկրորդ սեզոնն ա սկսվում  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի անգամ «Սարսափ» մրցույթին Հայկօն էլ էր ահագին Քինգոտ գրել, բայց էն ժամանակ 7500 նիշ լիմիտը չկար, ծավալվելու հանարավորություն կար ու ահագին հաջող էր ստացվել: 
> Էդ սարսափ ժանրը շատ դժվար է փոքր տեսքտի մեջ հաջող մատուցել: Էդ էր Գետնահարկի հիմնական խնդիրը...


Դե հա, եթե շատ տեղ լիներ, հավեսով կծավալվեր հեղինակը: Չեմիչէ առաքյալներ, որ չնայած ծավալվել ա, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ՝ էդ սաղ ավելորդ բաները հաներ, հիմա կարող ա հաղթեր:

----------

Արէա (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> համ էլ վաղը երկրորդ սեզոնն ա սկսվում


ախչի գնա քնի… զզվցրիր, տո… գլխներիս Գագոն ե՞ս դառել… մի բան ասում ես ուրիշ բան անում… վաաայ

----------


## Mephistopheles

ՕK… նոր տեղեկություն ստացվեց գլխավոր գրասենյակից… Մեֆիստոֆելը վերաարակավորված է քվեարկելու համար և իր քվեն կհանձնի 5 ժամ 55 րոպեից…

----------


## Sagittarius

Ակումբ ֆենթզի մրցույթ եղե՞լ ա: Մի հատ կազմակերպեք, կարդամ էլի  :Love:

----------

Հայկօ (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, Լեռնիկը չի քվեարկել, չէ՞… գնամ ՖԲ-ի ժողովրդին բերեմ քվեարկեն…

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող, ժամը քանի՞սն ա հիմա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժող, ժամը քանի՞սն ա հիմա:


Այսօր, 04:03 

ամեն գրառման վրա ժամը կա գրած

----------

Դավիթ (30.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գնում եմ քվեարկեմ.... ՄԻ ժամ երեսունհինգ րոպեից

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հիսուն րոպեից քվեարկելու եմ…

----------


## Դավիթ

1. «Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը»-Քարմեն Ս. (2 )
2. «Անվերնագիր–1»-Կ'տա թև (1)
3. «Անվերնագիր–2» -Լենա Հովսեփյան (10)
4. «Թափառող հոգիներ» -Սոնա Բաղդասարյան (1)
5. «Հենակետում»-Համբարձում Համբարձումյան (17)
6. «Լռությունն ինքն էր»-Անի Հարությունյան (2)
7. «Մի կտոր երջանկություն»-Նունե Նազարյան (2)
8. «Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ»-Արմինե Պետրոսյան (3)
9. «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը»-Անի Հովհաննիսյան (4)
10. «Անվերնագիր–3»-Լիլիթ Կարապետյան (6)
11. «Գագոյի երազանքը»-Նատաշա Համիդյան (15)
12. «Գետնահարկը»-Գալաթեա (Լիլիթ Վահանյան) (15)
13. «Ատունեի կործանումը»-Վարդուհի Բադալյան (2)
14. «Երկու սահմանների առաքյալները»-Արա Ալոյան (6)
15. «Ցրված սկավառակ»-Սաթենիկ Ռշտունի (1)
16. «Խե՛նթ»-Թավրե (5)
17. «Իմ հաղթանակների օրը»-Արաքս Հակոբյան (1)

Շնորհավորում եմ Համբարձումին, Նատաշային և Լիլիթին:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), CactuSoul (30.11.2012), ivy (30.11.2012), Malxas (30.11.2012), Ruby Rue (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Արէա (30.11.2012), Հայկօ (30.11.2012), Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ «Նատաշա Համիդյանը» Ակումբում անուն չունի՞  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Համ էլ շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ես էլ մտածում էի՝ առավոտը արթնանամ, ստեղ նենց բոմբ ա լինելու պայթած, որ մի տասը էջ տարածվելու ա: դու մի ասա՝ մենակ Մեֆն ա ստեղարենք էղել, ոչ էլ քվեարկել ա: 

Հաղթողներ ջան, շնորհավորանքներս  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ «Նատաշա Համիդյանը» Ակումբում անուն չունի՞


իսկ Համբարձում Համբարձումյա՞նը  :Think:

----------


## ivy

Փաստորեն էս մրցույթին կարելի ա կեղծանուններով ներկայանալ, բայց էդպես ընթացքում գուշակելու իմաստը լրիվ դուրս ա գալիս, վերջում մեկ ա չես իմանա՝ ով ով էր:  :Think:

----------

Stress (30.11.2012)

----------


## Peace

Ափսոսում եմ, որ եղածներից «Գետնահարկ»-ը չհաղթեց: Փաստորեն, եթե հաջորդ մրցույթին լավ տեխնիկայով գրաված թևերիս մազերը հանելու մասին մանրամասն նկարագրություններով գործ ուղարկեմ, այն հաղթելու մեծ շանս կունենա:  :Love: 


Ինչևէ, բոլորիս առողջություն, աշխարհին էլ խաղաղություն:

----------

Արէա (30.11.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, իսկականից  :Jpit: 
Լավ, դու քննարկեք, իրիկունը կգամ, Նատաշային էլ հետս կբերեմ, հետաքրքիր բան կպատմեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ափսոսում եմ, որ եղածներից «Գետնահարկ»-ը չհաղթեց: Փաստորեն, եթե հաջորդ մրցույթին լավ տեխնիկայով գրաված թևերիս մազերը հանելու մասին մանրամասն նկարագրություններով գործ ուղարկեմ, այն հաղթելու մեծ շանս կունենա: 
> 
> Ինչևէ, բոլորիս առողջություն, աշխարհին էլ խաղաղություն:


Ես էլ եմ ափսոսում  :Sad: 
Իրոք արժանի էր:

----------

Rhayader (30.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Լավ, դու քննարկեք, իրիկունը կգամ, Նատաշային էլ հետս կբերեմ, հետաքրքիր բան կպատմեմ


Գնա կորի  :Jpit: 
Նատաշկա  :Beee:

----------


## Արէա

Բա էս ո՞ւր են ահեղ դատաստանենք:
Հեղինակներ ջան, արդեն արխային կարաք քարկոծեք ձեզ քննադատողներին: 
Համեցեք:

----------


## Արէա



----------

Rhayader (30.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ես սենց չեմ խաղում  :Goblin: 
Էսքան կարդաս, քննարկես, քվեարկես, վերջում գլխիդ նատաշ-մատաշ խաղան:
Ինչի՞ մրցույթի պայմաններում գրված չէր, որ կարելի է կեղծանուններով ներկայանալ:

Ոնց հասկացա, էն Համբարձում Համբարձումյանն էլ է հորինված անուն. հաղթողների մեջ իսկական անուն մենակ Գալաթեան է տվել, նենց որ, իրեն էլ կշնորհավորեմ:
Շնորհավո՜ր, Լիլ ջան:  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Արէա (30.11.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին  :Smile: 
 փաստորեն 17 գրողներից միայն 2-ն էին տղամարդ, որոնցից մեկը հաղթեց, մյուսն էլ կարգին ձայներ ստացավ, :Smile:  հետաքրքիրա 


> 1. «Մի կիլո լոլիկի պատմությունը»-Քարմեն Ս. (2 )
> 2. «Անվերնագիր–1»-Կ'տա թև (1)
> 3. «Անվերնագիր–2» -Լենա Հովսեփյան (10)
> 4. «Թափառող հոգիներ» -Սոնա Բաղդասարյան (1)
> 5. «Հենակետում»-Համբարձում Համբարձումյան (17)
> 6. «Լռությունն ինքն էր»-Անի Հարությունյան (2)
> 7. «Մի կտոր երջանկություն»-Նունե Նազարյան (2)
> 8. «Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ»-Արմինե Պետրոսյան (3)
> 9. «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը»-Անի Հովհաննիսյան (4)
> ...

----------


## Peace

> փաստորեն 17 գրողներից միայն 2-ն էին տղամարդ,


Երեքը (մեկն էլ անհայտ): Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ուներ:  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

3րդն ով էր? երևի Թավրե? մեծ կապ ունի ինձ համար, դե համոզված էի, որ «Հենակետումն» ու «Առաքյալները» տղամարդիկ գրած կլինեն, «Խենթն» էլ տղամարդու ձեռագիր ունի, ուղակի անունն անծանոթա` սեռի պահով (կներեք), իսկ ընդհանրապես ինձ գրող տղամարդու ձեռագիրն ավելի է դուր գալիս... 


> Երեքը: Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ուներ:

----------


## Peace

Այո, Թավրեն:

http://armplaneta.com/authors-molorak-11/thavre/

Որ ուզում եմ ճիշտ իմանաս, ինձ էլ են տղամարդկանց ձեռագրերը դուր գալիս, հատկապես, երբ  վերլուծություններ են անում, թե ինչ նշանակություն ունի աշխարհը մարդկային կյանքի համար, ինչ տեղ ու դեր ունի մարդն աշխարհում, որն է նրա կոչումը, ինչպես պետք է նա վերաբերվի աշխարհին եւ այլն, նման հարցերի շուրջ:

Իսկ քո ձեռագիրը ո՞ր թվի տակ է:  :Jpit:

----------


## kivera

Իսկ քո ձեռագիրը ո՞ր թվի տակ է:  :Jpit: [/QUOTE] 

ցավոք, թե բարեբախտաբար, ես գրելու ձիրք չունեմ, եթե գրեի, երևի չսիրեի ինքս ինձ կարդալ  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ համար ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, որ ես Գալաթեայի գրելը, փաստորեն սիրում եմ, չնայած իրոք, երբ գիտեմ՝ հեղինակը ինքն ա, էլի սիրում եմ, բայց միշտ, երբ չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինքն ա, էլի սիրում եմ ու ոչ մի անգամ չեմ էլ կարողանում ենթադրել: Դե Նատաշային չճանաչել անհնար ա, գոնե ինձ համար: Համբարձումը նորություն էր: Շնորհավորում եմ, ստեղծագործական նորանոր վերելքներ եմ մաղթում: Գալաթեայի՝ ընթերցողի նկատմամբ հարգալից վերաբերմունքի մասին խոսել ու խոսել կարելի ա, նորից նայեցի տեքստը, խնամքով, պարբերությունները տեղը, որտեղ պետք ա իրարից հեռացված, որտեղ պետք ա՝ շեղատառ: Ոնց կարելի էր չգուշակել: Քո գրելը ոչ միայն սիրում եմ, այլ շատ մեծ հարգանք, շատ վեհ չհնչի, ակնածանք եմ տածում: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Mephistopheles (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Ամպ (30.11.2012), Արէա (30.11.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Դատարկություն (30.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Ավելացնեմ, որ ուրախ եմ, որ հաղոթղը ակումբցի չի: Սա խոսում ա ինչ-որ բաների մասին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, ես էի, ու չէի ուզում բացահայտվել  :Jpit:  Իսկ ուրիշ անունով էի մասնակցել, որովհետև պատմվածքն ուղարկելիս դեռ չգիտեի, որ ակումբում ա լինելու: Ավելին՝ որ իմանայի, ուրիշ գործ կուղարկեի: Հիմա, այ ստեղ, պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ Նատաշա Համիդյանը ես եմ  :LOL:  Ավելի լավ ա հայտարարեմ, քան թե թաքուն վստահածս մարդիկ սենց հրապարակային վառեն  :LOL: 

Հիմա ուրեմն քննադատողներից ոչ մեկին չեմ քարկոծում, ոչ մեկի հասցեին որևէ բան չեմ ասում, որովհետև ասելու բան չունեմ: Ահագին զվարճանում էի ձեր կարծիքներից:  :Jpit: 

Մենակ մի քանի հարցի պատասխանեմ: Անուկը շատ ճիշտ նկատեց սվիտրի պահերը: Ես էլ զարմացա, թե ոնց եմ տենց բան արել, հետո հանկարծ հիշեցի: Ախր էս պատմվածքը գրել եմ հուլիսին, երբ Երևանում էի: Օգոստոսին ուզում էի ուղարկել հավաքածու, բայց սովորությանս համաձայն նախապես տվեցի, որ ուրիշները կարդան: Երկու ուրիշներն էլ խորհուրդ տվեցին չուղարկել մրցույթի: Բայց ես մի քիչ խմբագրեցի, մասնավորապես՝ հերոսուհու դզվել-փչվելը ճոխացրեցի: Ու քանի որ արդեն Գերմանիայում էի, որտեղ լրիվ սովորական երևույթ ա հուլիսի 30-ին տաք սվիտր հագնելը, ուղեղիս ճտտիկը փոխվել էր դրա վրա, էդպես էլ գրեցի: Ու հա, Գերմանիայում հաճախ ենք պայուսակի մեջ թեթև շոր պահած ման գալիս կամ էլ տաքի տակից հագնում, նայած ոնց ա հարմար: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա էդքան ծեծված խնձորի պահին, ուրեմն ակումբցիներից մեկին որ ուղարկեցի կարդալու, ասեց՝ ձև չի Գագոն տենց բան անի, դրա համար էդ պարբերությունն ավելացրեցի իրա նման անհավատների համար  :Jpit:  

Լիքը կարծիքներ հնչեցին, որ պատմվածքը ղժժ ա: Ղժժը ղժժ ա ինչպես իմ բոլոր պատմվածքները, բայց բացարձակապես նախատեսված չի եղել ակումբցիների համար: Ասում եմ՝ գրել եմ հուլիս-օգոստոսին, մրցույթի չէի էլ ուղարկի, եթե չլիներ մրցույթ: Մեկ էլ Գալին հետաքրքրում էր փաբերի պահերը: Ասեմ, որ իրադարձությունները տեղի են ունենում Բիթըլզում  :Jpit:  Իրական դեպքերի վրա ա հիմնված, բայց լիքը բաներ ճոխացրած են: Հա, Գագոն էլ իրական կերպար ա, ներվերիս վրա ազդել ա կոնկրետ մի օր, ու քանի որ քյառթ ա, իրանից վրեժ լուծելու համար պատմվածքի մեջ գոմիկ եմ սարքել:

Ի դեպ, էս նույն Նատաշը մի հատ էլ «Նատաշի երազանք» պատմվածք ունի, որն անցյալ տարի Ինքնագրի մրցույթին ա մասնակցել ու շորթ-լիստ մտել, ընդ որում՝ Ինքնագրի ոչ կազմակերպիչները, ոչ էլ ժյուրին մինչև հիմա չգիտեն, որ էդ ես եմ էղել:

Ոնց որ սաղ մեջս պահածներն ասեցի՞:

Շնորհակալություն իմ օգտին քվեարկողներին: Անկեղծ ասած, չէի հավատում, որ կարող ա եռյակում հայտնվեմ, դրա համար արխային կեղծանունով էի մասնակցել: Ու իրոք ահավոր շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ Գետնահարկը չհաղթեց: 

Էստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը մասնակիցների սեռն էր քննարկում: Դե մի հատ նկատեք, որ հաղթող եռյակից երկուսն իգական սեռի են, ընդ որում՝ երկուսն էլ ակումբցի  :Wink:  Ու ամենաուժեղն էն ա, որ քվեարկողները չեն էլ իմացել՝ ով ով ա (չհաշված գլխի ընկնելու առանձին դեպքերը):

Ռիփ, Համբարձում Համբարձումյանն էլ իսկական անուն-ազգանուն ա: Ուղղակի որ դու Նատաշին կպար, ասեցի մի քիչ ներվերդ ուտեմ  :Jpit: 

Ըհը, հիմա արդեն վերջ ոնց որ:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), CactuSoul (30.11.2012), ivy (30.11.2012), Rhayader (30.11.2012), Ամպ (30.11.2012), Դավիթ (30.11.2012), Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## Dayana

> Ուզում էի տեսնել, թե ով է «1 կիլո լոլիկին» ձայն տվել


լոլիկին ես եմ ձայն տվել, ոովհետև 0 ձայն ուներ - էն մյուսն էլ աչքիցս վիրպել էր, բայց Գալաթեան սխալս ուղղել ա  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, մի քանի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Ժողովուրդ, չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչքան դժվար ա 7500 նիշի մեջ ավարտուն խոսք ամփոփելը: Մեկը ես, որ սովորաբար կարճլիկ բաներ եմ գրում, ահագին տանջվեցի, որովհետև դրվագներ կային, որ լրիվ հանել էր պետք: Բառ առ բառ դնում, կրճատում էի (հատկապես վերջին պարբերությունն ավելացնելուց հետո): Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ սկզբունքորեն պետք չէր սահմանն անցած մարդկանց ձայն տալ: Ու դա նաև ասում եմ Գետնահարկն էդքան քլնգողներին:

Մեկ էլ որ խոսվում էր՝ սխալներից, թե՝ գրելուց հետո մի անգամ կարդացեք: Իհարկե, էստեղ կային գործեր, որ ակնհայտորեն կամ չէին կարդացվել գրելուց հետո, կամ էլ կարդացողն ի վիճակի չէր իր սխալները տեսնելու: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, քո գրածի մեջ սխալներ գտնելն ահագին դժվար ա: Գիտե՞ք Գագոն քանի անգամ եմ կարդացել: Բայց հետո որ նորից արդեն մրցույթի շրջանակներում կարդացի, առնվազն մի բացթողում տեսա: Դրա համար խնդրանք. ում ապագայում ուղարկեմ որևէ բան կարդալու, բովանդակային քննադատության հետ տենց բացթողումներն էլ նախշեք:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), ivy (30.11.2012), Դավիթ (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելացնեմ, որ ուրախ եմ, որ հաղոթղը ակումբցի չի: Սա խոսում ա ինչ-որ բաների մասին:


Որ ակումբցիներն անտաղա՞նդ են  :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

> Որ ակումբցիներն անտաղա՞նդ են


Իհարկե ոչ: Լավ էլի, Բյուր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե ոչ: Լավ էլի, Բյուր:


Վայ, Շին, կատակ եմ անում  :Jpit:  Ես հպարտանում եմ ակումբով, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ ոչ մի գրական մրցույթ էսքան թափանցիկ չի անցնում, ինչքան ակումբում անցկացվածները  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աման, Թավրեն լուրջ մարդ ա: Խայտառակ էղանք  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Աման, Թավրեն լուրջ մարդ ա: Խայտառակ էղանք


Խի ո՞վ էր անլուրջ որ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խի ո՞վ էր անլուրջ որ...


ես  :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

> ես


Էլ մի հա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլ մի հա:


նկատի ունեմ՝ մենք ստեղ ջրիկ-ջրիկ քննարկում ենք, բայց պարզվում ա՝ էդ գործի հետևում լուրջ գրող ա կանգնած: վաղը-մյուս օրը որ դասագրքերում հայտնվի, մեր էրեխեքին ի՞նչ պատասխան ենք տալու:

----------


## kivera

Հա էդ ինչ որ մեկը ես եմ, ի դեպ ես անդրադարձել էի Ձեր գրածին, Գագոյի «քյարթությունն» ու «գոմիկությոունը» մի տեսակ իրար հետ չբռնելը զարնվել էր աչքիս, հետո լավ լուծում էիք տվել մեր ընտրությանը թողնելով  :Smile:  Շնորհավորում եմ


> Էստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը մասնակիցների սեռն էր քննարկում: Դե մի հատ նկատեք, որ հաղթող եռյակից երկուսն իգական սեռի են, ընդ որում՝ երկուսն էլ ակումբցի  Ու ամենաուժեղն էն ա, որ քվեարկողները չեն էլ իմացել՝ ով ով ա (չհաշված գլխի ընկնելու առանձին դեպքերը):
> 
> Ռիփ, Համբարձում Համբարձումյանն էլ իսկական անուն-ազգանուն ա: Ուղղակի որ դու Նատաշին կպար, ասեցի մի քիչ ներվերդ ուտեմ 
> 
> Ըհը, հիմա արդեն վերջ ոնց որ:

----------


## Շինարար

> նկատի ունեմ՝ մենք ստեղ ջրիկ-ջրիկ քննարկում ենք, բայց պարզվում ա՝ էդ գործի հետևում լուրջ գրող ա կանգնած: վաղը-մյուս օրը որ դասագրքերում հայտնվի, մեր էրեխեքին ի՞նչ պատասխան ենք տալու:


Չի հայտնվի:

----------


## Արէա

*Արա Ալոյան* ջան, ստե՞ղ ես:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչ էական է, հաղթողն ակումբցի կլինի, թե ոչ: Լավ էլի: Հաղթողը պետք է ամենալավ պատմվածքը լինի, ու, ցավոք, այս դեպքում այդպես չեղավ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Stress (30.11.2012), Արէա (30.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շնորհավորում եմ Համբարձումին:
Բյուր, կայֆ ա երկրորդ տեղը հետդ կիսելը  :Smile: 
Մնացածն ավելի ուշ, ժող ջան:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Mephistopheles (30.11.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Տրիբուն (30.11.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հիմա, այ ստեղ, պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ Նատաշա Համիդյանը ես եմ  Ավելի լավ ա հայտարարեմ, քան թե թաքուն վստահածս մարդիկ սենց հրապարակային վառեն


*StrangeLittleGirl*  գործերիցդ միայն մեկն եմ կարդացել, էլի մրցույթի շրջանակներում և արդեն իսկ կռահում էի, որ դու ես Գագոյի երազանքը հեղինակել, այնպես որ առանց թաքուն վստահած մարդկանց վառելու էլ շատերը կկասկածեին ու կկռահեին: Գագոյի երազանքը գաղափարական տեսանկյունից թեև իմը չէր, բայց էնտեղ մի բան էիր նկատել, որ իրականում բավական հետաքրքիր երևույթ է ու տարօրինակորեն մեկնաբանություններից վրիպել էր(գոնե ես չեմ նկատել  :Smile:  )՝ Գագոյի նայելն աղջիկներին: Մի քանի անգամ ականատես եմ եղել, թե ոնց է ոչ տրադիցիոն կողմնորոշմամբ տղաները նայում աղջիկներին՝ ինչպես ահավոր տգեղ աղջիկը կնայի ակնհայտ գեղեցկուհուն, մինչ կողքի նստածներն աղջիկներին ուղղված էդ հայացքի կրակներն ու կայծակները լրիվ այլ կերպ են մեկնաբանում: Առակս ինչ կուսուցանե, որ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է, որ գրողը դիտողունակ լինի, որսա ու ներկայացնի նյուանսներ, որոնք ուրիշների համար անտեսանելի են, իսկ դու դա արել էիր հրաշալի, դրա համար էլ, թեև թեմատիկան իմը չէր, բայց ինձ դուր էր եկել: Ի դեպ, սվիտրի ու մայկայի պահն ինձ մոտ տարակուսանք չառաջացրեց, քանի որ ինձ ծանոթ իրավիճակ էր մեկնումեկը պայուսակում ունենալը...  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Chilly (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Դավիթ (30.11.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

*Գալաթեա*  ԲՌԱՎՈ: Հենց կարդացել եմ Գետնահարկն այն է դարձել իմ ֆավորիտը մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը, թեև ես ֆանտաստիկայի ֆանատ եմ, ոչ թե սարսափի ու Գետնահարկն էլ մի առանձնահատուկ վախենալու չէր, բայց լավն էր: Մի տեսակ անավարտություն ուներ, ես սիրում եմ գործեր, որ վերջը թողում են քո հայեցողությանը, որ ինքդ որոշես մարդուն հում-հում կերան, թե դա պարզապես երազ էր, բայց էստեղ իրականում անավարտության, կիսատության, հիմնական ասելիքի բացակայության պահը կար, պարզապես գրավիչ սյուժ էր, բայց էնքան լավ ու ոճական տեսանկյունից հետաքրքիր գրած, որ հիմա էլ անկախ քվեարկության արդյունքից ինձ համար հաղթողը դա է: Ամենասկզբում ես ծանոթ ֆանտաստներից մեկին էի կասկածում, որ կլինի հեղինակը, հետո արդեն միասին էինք անհամբեր սպասում, թե երբ հեղինակը կբացահայտվի: Անգամ զվարճալի պահ եղավ, Դավիթին հարցրեցի, ուղղակի ասաց հին գրող է, ու ես երևակայում էի, թե մի 60 տարեկան... Ենթադրում եմ, որ ֆեյսբուքում քեզ արդեն գտել եմ, արձագանքիր, լավ  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Դավիթ (30.11.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ռիպ ջան, Համբարձումը կեղծանուն չի, գրողուցավի Համբարձումն ա:

----------

ivy (30.11.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

8–րդ տարբերակ. «Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ» 38.11%
15–րդ տարբերակ. «Ցրված սկավառակ» 12.70%
16–րդ տարբերակ. «Խե՛նթ»
Ինձ համար ֆավորիտ էին նաև այս տարբերակները: Եթե առաջին երկուսը նրա համար նաև, որ հեղինակներին արդեն իսկ ճանաչում էի ու ակնհայտ կանխակալ դրական մոտեցում ունեմ թե իրենց ստեղծագործությունների, թե հեղինակների նկատմամբ, ապա Խենթը թեև շատերի չսիրած ոճում է, բայց ինձ համար վերջին շրջանում կարդացածս ժամանակակիցների գործերի ֆոնին բացահայտում էր ու հաճելի բացահայտում: Եթե Խենթն ավարտվեր այն նոտայով, երբ Իվանը մտածում էր, որ այդտեղ, այդ պահին իր ուղեկիցների շուրթերով ծնվում է լեգենդը, այն կդառնար ինձ համար ակնհայտ ֆավորիտը, բայց շատ էր երկարացված, ծամծմված, դրա համար էլ մի պահ հրապույրը կորում էր, բացի այդ սկզբում տեղակայված ավելորդ տողադարձրեն ու կետադրական խնդիրներն էին սարսափելի դժվարացնում կարդալը:

----------


## Alphaone

Եվ ի վերջո, ինքնաբացահայտվեմ, ես արժանի 13-րդ տարբերակն էի, պիտի դպրոցականի նման արդարանամ, քանի որ ես վիշապաշամանային շատ հետաքրքիր ֆենթեզի էի մտածել մրցույթի համար, բայց հանգամանքները հերթական անգամ իմ պլանները շաղախեցին ու վերջին պահին արդեն ուղարկեցի իմ ամենասիրած բայց և ամենաանմշակ ստեղծագործությունը, որ ի լրումն այդ ամենի նաև շատ երկար էր մրցույթի համար, ստիպված արանքից արագ ջնջել եմ նկարագրությունները, խիստ կրճատել ավարտը, որ միանգամից իրեն տվել է չստացված առակի բնույթ՝ առակս ինչ կուսուցանե ավարտով: Այստեղ *Ամպին ու Rhayader*-ին պիտի շատ շնորհակալություններ հայտնեմ, որ ամեն բան զգացել էին ու առանց ցինիզմի կամ վիրավորելու հստակ քննադատել գործը: Բացի այդ, Ամպին պիտի ասեմ, որ կմաղքի վրա միս ու արյուն հավաքելը ստեղծագործական չհաջողված հնարք էր, որ սյուժեին համընթաց ընթերցողն ինքը ցանկանա տեղնել ծորուն լուսին, մագիլների նման կեռված ծառերի ճյուղեր, բարձունքից խորհրդավոր աղմուկով կաթացող քարեր թե էլի ինչ-որ ուրիշ պատկերա-ձայնային միջավայր, որտեղ ինքը կուզեր տեղակայել աղջկան: Իսկ Ատունեն ատրուշան բառի ձևափոխված տարբերակն էր, դրա համար էր սոսկ Ատունե  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն և ներողություն երկարացնելու համար  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Mephistopheles (30.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (30.11.2012), Ամպ (01.12.2012), Արէա (30.11.2012), Դավիթ (30.11.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր, փորձեցի ինձ զսպել, չստացվեց, կներես։
Գագոյությունը, մեղմ ասած, բանի պետք չէր, որովհետև դու կարող ես գրել սա։ Մի գրի էդ, գրի էն, ինչը իսկապես «քեզնից» ա։

----------

kivera (30.11.2012), Արէա (30.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> լոլիկին ես եմ ձայն տվել, ոովհետև 0 ձայն ուներ - էն մյուսն էլ աչքիցս վիրպել էր, բայց Գալաթեան սխալս ուղղել ա


Ջղայնանում եմ սենց անարդարությունների վրա  :Sad:  Եթե դուրդ իրականում չի եկել, ինչի՞ ես ձայն տալիս: Խեղաթյուրվում են քվեարկության իրական արդյունքները:
Ոնց որ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ խղճահարությունից Կարապետիչին ձայն տաս: Բա դա հասուն մարդու արած բան ա՞:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012), Աթեիստ (02.12.2012)

----------


## Dayana

> Ջղայնանում եմ սենց անարդարությունների վրա  Եթե դուրդ իրականում չի եկել, ինչի՞ ես ձայն տալիս: Խեղաթյուրվում են քվեարկության իրական արդյունքները:
> Ոնց որ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ խղճահարությունից Կարապետիչին ձայն տաս: Բա դա հասուն մարդու արած բան ա՞:


Անի ջան, մի ջղայնացի, դա ոչ թե խղճահարություն ա, այլ խրախուսանք։  Որ մարդը երկրորդ անգամ էլ փորձի գրել, ոչ թե լրիվ 0 զգա։  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2012), Malxas (30.11.2012), Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## Թավրե

> 8–րդ տարբերակ. «Թռչե՞լ, թե՞ սողալ» 38.11%
> 15–րդ տարբերակ. «Ցրված սկավառակ» 12.70%
> 16–րդ տարբերակ. «Խե՛նթ»
> Ինձ համար ֆավորիտ էին նաև այս տարբերակները: Եթե առաջին երկուսը նրա համար նաև, որ հեղինակներին արդեն իսկ ճանաչում էի ու ակնհայտ կանխակալ դրական մոտեցում ունեմ թե իրենց ստեղծագործությունների, թե հեղինակների նկատմամբ, ապա Խենթը թեև շատերի չսիրած ոճում է, բայց ինձ համար վերջին շրջանում կարդացածս ժամանակակիցների գործերի ֆոնին բացահայտում էր ու հաճելի բացահայտում: Եթե Խենթն ավարտվեր այն նոտայով, երբ Իվանը մտածում էր, որ այդտեղ, այդ պահին իր ուղեկիցների շուրթերով ծնվում է լեգենդը, այն կդառնար ինձ համար ակնհայտ ֆավորիտը, բայց շատ էր երկարացված, ծամծմված, դրա համար էլ մի պահ հրապույրը կորում էր, բացի այդ սկզբում տեղակայված ավելորդ տողադարձրեն ու կետադրական խնդիրներն էին սարսափելի դժվարացնում կարդալը:


Համաձայն եմ Alphaone ձեր հետ, որ նշածդ տեղում կարելի էր վերջակետ դնել... Սակայն ուզում եմ խոստովանել, որ ԽԵՆԹ-ը ոչ թե մրցույթին մասնակցելու, այլ տատուս պատմածը պահպանելու խնդիրն եմ առաջնային համարել. Րաֆֆին Խենթի իմ նշած երկու (Սոլայի և Նաբու չեզոքացումները) արարքներին չի անդրադարձել: Խոստովանում եմ, որ այդ կիսահեքիաթ, կիսաասք, կիսալեգենդ ոճն իմը չէ...
 Alphaone շնորհակալ եմ առողջ տեսակետ լսելուս համար: Քանի որ ինձ մոտ (իմ մեղքով - տեխնիկական) մրցույթի ընթացքում քվեարկել չստացվեց`, ափսոսում եմ, որ քվես չհասցրի «Հենակետում» -ին, սակայն ինչպես հենց մրցույթի առաջին օրը նշել էի -հեղինակը տաղանդավոր է և  շնորհավորում եմ նրան: - հարգանքներով` Թադևոս Թադևոսյան -ԹԱՎՐԵ:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.11.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Ես կարդացի «գերեզմանատունը»... իսկապես շատ լավն էր:


> Բյուր, փորձեցի ինձ զսպել, չստացվեց, կներես։
> Գագոյությունը, մեղմ ասած, բանի պետք չէր, որովհետև դու կարող ես գրել սա։ Մի գրի էդ, գրի էն, ինչը իսկապես «քեզնից» ա։

----------


## Dayana

> Ես կարդացի «գերեզմանատունը»... իսկապես շատ լավն էր:


ակամայից դարձա Բյուրի PR manager-ը  :Jpit: 

Իրականում, բոլոր նորեկներին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Ակումբի ստեղծագործողի անկյունը, ու կարելի ա սկսել հենց էս մրցույթի մասնակիցներից՝ Գալաթեայից ու StrangeLittleGirl-ից, ովքեր շատ ավելի ուժեղ գործեր ունեն էնտեղ, քան էս մրցույթի գործեը։ 
Քանի որ StrangeLittleGirl-ի ուժեղ գործերից մեկն էստեղ տեղադրել եմ, Գալաթեայի Ստրադիվարիուսի գործն էլ խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ․ համ էլ հաջորդ մրցույթներին սարսափ-«դեդեկտիվների» հանդիպելիս անմիջապես ձեռքգիրը կնկատեք։

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Եվ ի վերջո, ինքնաբացահայտվեմ, ես արժանի 13-րդ տարբերակն էի


*Alphaone* ջան, ընտրածդ թեման սրտովս էր: Պոկահոնտասաավատարային վիճակներ էին, ինչի համար իմ ուշքը գնում է: Ափսոս իրականացումդ մտահղացմանդ նման հաջող չէր: Հնարավոր է սահմանափակ ծավալի մեջ տեղավորվելն էր ազդել ընդհանուր ստեղծագործության վրա: Ամեն դեպքում ինձ հետաքրքրեց քո ոճը: Շատ կուզեի հետագայում էլ ընթերցել քեզ Ակումբում:

Ի դեպ, քո այլ գործերի հղումներ ունե՞ս:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012), Sambitbaba (30.11.2012), Ամպ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Շնորհավոր ժողովուրդ: :Drinks:  :Yahoo: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *StrangeLittleGirl*  գործերիցդ միայն մեկն եմ կարդացել, էլի մրցույթի շրջանակներում և արդեն իսկ կռահում էի, որ դու ես Գագոյի երազանքը հեղինակել, այնպես որ առանց թաքուն վստահած մարդկանց վառելու էլ շատերը կկասկածեին ու կկռահեին:


Ո՞րը  :Huh: 




> Բյուր, փորձեցի ինձ զսպել, չստացվեց, կներես։
> Գագոյությունը, մեղմ ասած, բանի պետք չէր, որովհետև դու կարող ես գրել սա։ Մի գրի էդ, գրի էն, ինչը իսկապես «քեզնից» ա։


Դայ, լավ էլի, դա իմ ամենաապուշ գործերից ա: Իրականում լավ ա, որ գրել եմ, որովհետև դրանով վերջակետ եմ դրել իմ ապուշ շրջանին, բայց մեկ ա դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փրկում գործը:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում, ինչ-որ Թոմմի էր, գնացք, հիշում եմ առաջին տարբերակն ավելի լավն էր, քան հետո խմբգրվածն ու էդպես շարունակ, իսկ Գագոյի երազանքի առնչությամբ.



> Դայ, լավ էլի, դա իմ ամենաապուշ գործերից ա: Իրականում լավ ա, որ գրել եմ, որովհետև դրանով վերջակետ եմ դրել իմ ապուշ շրջանին, բայց մեկ ա դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փրկում գործը:


Գործը գուցե ամենաապուշ գործերից ա, ինձ էնտեղ շատ բան դուր չեկավ, բայց նաև կային նյուանսներ, որ միայն կոչումով գրողը կարտացոլեր ու դու դրանք արտացոլել էիր, թեև, էլի, նեղանալ չկա, եթե քվեարկելու իրավունք ունենայի Գագոյի օգտին չէի քվեարկի...  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գործը գուցե ամենաապուշ գործերից ա, ինձ էնտեղ շատ բան դուր չեկավ, բայց նաև կային նյուանսներ, որ միայն կոչումով գրողը կարտացոլեր ու դու դրանք արտացոլել էիր, թեև, էլի, նեղանալ չկա, եթե քվեարկելու իրավունք ունենայի Գագոյի օգտին չէի քվեարկի...


Խոսքը Գագոյի մասին չի, այլ էն մեկի, որի հղումը Դայանան դրել էր: Գագոն էդ մեկից հազար անգամ ավելի լավն ա: Չէ, նեղանալ չկա: Էսքան ձայն էլ որ հավաքել եմ, էլի լավ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> *Alphaone* ջան, ընտրածդ թեման սրտովս էր: Պոկահոնտասաավատարային վիճակներ էին, ինչի համար իմ ուշքը գնում է: Ափսոս իրականացումդ մտահղացմանդ նման հաջող չէր: Հնարավոր է սահմանափակ ծավալի մեջ տեղավորվելն էր ազդել ընդհանուր ստեղծագործության վրա: Ամեն դեպքում ինձ հետաքրքրեց քո ոճը: Շատ կուզեի հետագայում էլ ընթերցել քեզ Ակումբում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, քո այլ գործերի հղումներ ունե՞ս:


Ա՜, ես վաղուց պատասխանել էի, բայց քանի որ հղում կար ու մեկնաբանությունում հղումը տվել էի, մեկնաբանությունը չի ավելացրել  :LOL: 
Ինչևէ, ես էստեղ դեռ չգրանցված ժամանակ էլ հաճախ ծիկրակում, գրական որոշ քննարկումների հաճույքով հետևում էի: Հիմա արդեն երկու բլոգային գրառում այստեղ ունեմ, կայքը յուրացնելուն զուգընթաց էլի գործեր կտեղադրեմ... )))

----------

Արէա (30.11.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

Էն մեկը, որ Դայանան գրել ա, իրականում շատ լավ գործ էր՝ անկեղծություն կար ու մաքրություն, ես շատ եմ հավանել...

----------


## Արէա

> Ա՜, ես վաղուց պատասխանել էի, բայց քանի որ հղում կար ու մեկնաբանությունում հղումը տվել էի, մեկնաբանությունը չի ավելացրել 
> Ինչևէ, ես էստեղ դեռ չգրանցված ժամանակ էլ հաճախ ծիկրակում, գրական որոշ քննարկումների հաճույքով հետևում էի: Հիմա արդեն երկու բլոգային գրառում այստեղ ունեմ, կայքը յուրացնելուն զուգընթաց էլի գործեր կտեղադրեմ... )))





> Ձմեռ էր: Անգամ քարանձավում, կրակի կողքին էր ձմեռ: Ասում էին, որ մի օր մարդիկ կդադարեն ապրել քարանձավներում, որ մարդիկ դադարելու են մրսել, որ նվաճելու են ջրի ու օդի տարերքները, ինչպես այժմ կրակի տարերքն են նվաճել: Ասում էին, մարդիկ դեռ շատ մեծ ու հզոր գործեր ունեն չարված: Պառավ վհուկը հաստատում էր այս ամենը:
> 
> Ես չեմ հավատում, ես գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ միշտ էլ ապրելու են քարանձավներում, իսկ տարերքները նվաճելու են անհատները:
> 
> Գիտեմ նաև, որ անհատներն իրենց ձեռքբերումները շնորհելու են մարդկանց:
> 
> Ու գիտեմ, որ անհատների նվաճումները մարդկությունը համարելու է իրենը, թե իրենք բոլորն են տարերքները սանձել, թե իրենք բոլորն են մեծ ոի հզոր գործեր արել:
> 
> Քարանձավում վառվող խարույկին ինչ-որ մեկը փայտ նետեց...


Լավն ա  :Smile:  
Ես էլ եմ մեկ-մեկ էսպես մտածում, օրինակ չլիներ Բիլ Գեյթսը, կամ Սթիվ Ջոբսը, կամ առաջին մեքենայի հեղինակ Կարլ Բենցը, կամ էլի հազար ու մի տարբեր մարդիկ, չլինեին, փոքր ժամանակ հիվանդանաին, վթարի ենթարկվեն, եսիմ ինչ լիներ, չլինեին: Ի՞նչ կլիներ հիմա, ի՞նչ կունենաինք, ի՞նչ տեսքով, ի՞նչ ֆունկցիոնալությամբ: Հետաքրքիր է  :Smile:  

Բլոգում մի գրի: Էնտեղ շատերը չեն տեսնում: Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում թեմա բացիր քո համար, էդպես բոլորը կտեսնեն նոր տեղադրած գործերդ:

----------


## Alphaone

Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, փորձեմ մի բան գլուխ բերել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն մեկը, որ Դայանան գրել ա, իրականում շատ լավ գործ էր՝ անկեղծություն կար ու մաքրություն, ես շատ եմ հավանել...


անկեղծություն ու մաքրությունը միշտ չի, որ լավ ա: եթե նմանատիպ գործ ուղարկեի էս մրցույթին, ակումբցիներն ինձ կխաչեին (չնայած Գագոյի դեպքում էլ պակաս չխաչեցին  :Jpit:  )

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

> անկեղծություն ու մաքրությունը միշտ չի, որ լավ ա: եթե նմանատիպ գործ ուղարկեի էս մրցույթին, ակումբցիներն ինձ կխաչեին (չնայած Գագոյի դեպքում էլ պակաս չխաչեցին  )


Չգիտեմ, ես Անդերսենյան նյուանսներ որսացի զուտ զգայական տեսանկյունից, ոճական տեսանկյունով շատ տարբեր էր, բայց եթե գործն էն աստիճան խորն ա հուզում, որ հետք ա թողում ընթերցողի մոտ, ուրեմն ինքը լավ գործ ա, եթե անգամ հեղինակն իրեն հեչ լավը չի համարում  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *անկեղծություն ու մաքրությունը միշտ չի, որ լավ ա*: եթե նմանատիպ գործ ուղարկեի էս մրցույթին, ակումբցիներն ինձ կխաչեին (չնայած Գագոյի դեպքում էլ պակաս չխաչեցին  )


Ե՞րբ ա վատ անկեղծություն ու մաքրությունը…

----------

Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռիպ ջան, Համբարձումը կեղծանուն չի, *գրողուցավի* Համբարձումն ա:


Դավ, էս ի՞նչ ձև ես արտահայտվում… մնում-մնում ես մարդկանց հանցընենց վիրավորում ե՞ս…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռիփ, ես էի, ու չէի ուզում բացահայտվել  Իսկ ուրիշ անունով էի մասնակցել, որովհետև պատմվածքն ուղարկելիս դեռ չգիտեի, որ ակումբում ա լինելու: Ավելին՝ որ իմանայի, ուրիշ գործ կուղարկեի: Հիմա, այ ստեղ, պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ Նատաշա Համիդյանը ես եմ  Ավելի լավ ա հայտարարեմ, քան թե թաքուն վստահածս մարդիկ սենց հրապարակային վառեն 
> 
> Հիմա ուրեմն քննադատողներից ոչ մեկին չեմ քարկոծում, ոչ մեկի հասցեին որևէ բան չեմ ասում, որովհետև ասելու բան չունեմ: Ահագին զվարճանում էի ձեր կարծիքներից: 
> 
> Մենակ մի քանի հարցի պատասխանեմ: Անուկը շատ ճիշտ նկատեց սվիտրի պահերը: Ես էլ զարմացա, թե ոնց եմ տենց բան արել, հետո հանկարծ հիշեցի: Ախր էս պատմվածքը գրել եմ հուլիսին, երբ Երևանում էի: Օգոստոսին ուզում էի ուղարկել հավաքածու, բայց սովորությանս համաձայն նախապես տվեցի, որ ուրիշները կարդան: Երկու ուրիշներն էլ խորհուրդ տվեցին չուղարկել մրցույթի: Բայց ես մի քիչ խմբագրեցի, մասնավորապես՝ հերոսուհու դզվել-փչվելը ճոխացրեցի: Ու քանի որ արդեն Գերմանիայում էի, որտեղ լրիվ սովորական երևույթ ա հուլիսի 30-ին տաք սվիտր հագնելը, ուղեղիս ճտտիկը փոխվել էր դրա վրա, էդպես էլ գրեցի: Ու հա, Գերմանիայում հաճախ ենք պայուսակի մեջ թեթև շոր պահած ման գալիս կամ էլ տաքի տակից հագնում, նայած ոնց ա հարմար: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա էդքան ծեծված խնձորի պահին, ուրեմն ակումբցիներից մեկին որ ուղարկեցի կարդալու, ասեց՝ ձև չի Գագոն տենց բան անի, դրա համար էդ պարբերությունն ավելացրեցի իրա նման անհավատների համար  
> 
> Լիքը կարծիքներ հնչեցին, որ պատմվածքը ղժժ ա: Ղժժը ղժժ ա ինչպես իմ բոլոր պատմվածքները, բայց բացարձակապես նախատեսված չի եղել ակումբցիների համար: Ասում եմ՝ գրել եմ հուլիս-օգոստոսին, մրցույթի չէի էլ ուղարկի, եթե չլիներ մրցույթ: Մեկ էլ Գալին հետաքրքրում էր փաբերի պահերը: Ասեմ, որ իրադարձությունները տեղի են ունենում Բիթըլզում  Իրական դեպքերի վրա ա հիմնված, բայց լիքը բաներ ճոխացրած են: Հա, Գագոն էլ իրական կերպար ա, ներվերիս վրա ազդել ա կոնկրետ մի օր, ու քանի որ քյառթ ա, *իրանից վրեժ լուծելու համար պատմվածքի մեջ գոմիկ եմ սարքել:*
> ...


Փաստորեն քսենոֆոբ ես… "գոմիկ" սարքելով "պատժել" ես… հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը պատիժ ա չէ՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աբրեն պարողները…

----------


## Weather

Շնորհավոր ''տաղանդավորներ" ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհավոր ''տաղանդավորներ" ջան


բայց ինչի՞ չակերտավոր…

----------

Weather (30.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> բայց ինչի՞ չակերտավոր…


եղբայր, դու առանց չակերտների դիր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ե՞րբ ա վատ անկեղծություն ու մաքրությունը…


Երբ դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա (ասենք, տասնչորս տարեկան դպրոցականի սիրային տվայտանքներն էլ են անկեղծ ու մաքուր, դու չես տեսել Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթները ու հոգու ճիչ ժանրի ստեղծագործությունները, թե չէ տեղում կմնայիր):




> Փաստորեն քսենոֆոբ ես… "գոմիկ" սարքելով "պատժել" ես… հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը պատիժ ա չէ՞…


Ես չէ: Քյառթի համար ավելի վատ վիրավորանք կա՞, քան եթե իրան գոմիկի տեղ են դնում  :LOL:  

Մեֆ, տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչու վերջը չքվեարկեցիր, մեկ էլ էդ ինչ ներքին բաներ էիր անցյալ գիշեր լսել  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եղբայր, դու առանց չակերտների դիր


…խոսքը քո դրած չակերտների մասին ա Weather ջան… հեգնանքը լավ բան չի… նախանձությունն առավել ևս… չեմ ասում նախանձ ես…

… մարդը կարա ամենավերջին բառերով քննադատի, բայց քննադատության մեջ հոգատարություն տեսնես՝ սրտացավություն…

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Մի տեսակ «սուգ» ոնց որ իջած լինի ակումբում :Think:  , աշխույժացե՛ք մի հատ: Համ էլ՝ «Կարևորը մասնակցությունն է» :Smile:

----------

Malxas (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> …խոսքը քո դրած չակերտների մասին ա Weather ջան… հեգնանքը լավ բան չի… նախանձությունն առավել ևս… չեմ ասում նախանձ ես…
> 
> … մարդը կարա ամենավերջին բառերով քննադատի, բայց քննադատության մեջ հոգատարություն տեսնես՝ սրտացավություն…


Այ մարդ, հիմա էլ մենք չենք կարո՞ղ մի քիչ ձեր ասած "ղժժժժժժժալ", հա նախանձ եմ, բա ոնց, դու էդպես մտածի

----------


## Weather

> Մի տեսակ «սուգ» ոնց որ իջած լինի ակումբում , աշխույժացե՛ք մի հատ: Համ էլ՝ «Կարևորը մասնակցությունն է»


իմ մոտ վաղուց էր սուգ, հենց մտա էս ակումբ, սգալու բանա էս ճաշակը ու խոսակցականը, որը տիրումա երիտասարդների մոտ,մրցույթն ավարտվեց, թույլ տվեք գոնե հիմա խոսեմ, թե ինչ ահավոր վիճակումա գտնվում մեր երիտասարդությունը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երբ դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա (ասենք, տասնչորս տարեկան դպրոցականի սիրային տվայտանքներն էլ են անկեղծ ու մաքուր, դու չես տեսել Հավաքածուի նախորդ մրցույթները ու հոգու ճիչ ժանրի ստեղծագործությունները, թե չէ տեղում կմնայիր):


 Բյուր, դու լավ գիտես որ խոսքը 14 տարեկանի միամտության մասին չի խոսքը… չէ՞… նույնիսկ 14 տարեկանի միամտությունն ավելի լավ ա քան էն ինչ դու առաջարկում ես դրա փախարեն… չէ՞… 





> Ես չէ: Քյառթի համար ավելի վատ վիրավորանք կա՞, քան եթե իրան գոմիկի տեղ են դնում


բա լավ, բա խի՞ էիր էդ քյառթի վրա սիրահարվել… էտ ա՞ ճաշակդ… բա դա գրողի ճաշակ ա՞… քո տված պատիժը ավելի շատ քեզ ա բնութագրում, Բյուր, շառը Գագոյի վրա չգցես…





> Մեֆ, տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչու վերջը չքվեարկեցիր, մեկ էլ էդ ինչ ներքին բաներ էիր անցյալ գիշեր լսել


հայ-հայ ա քվեարկելու էի գիտե՞ս, քո խորհրդով… Գետնահարկի օգտին… կշեռքի նշարը փոխեի… էթայի ՖԲ-ու ղալմաղալ անեի ժողովրդին ավտոբուսով բերեի քվեարկելու…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ մարդ, հիմա էլ մենք չենք կարո՞ղ մի քիչ ձեր ասած "ղժժժժժժժալ", հա նախանձ եմ, բա ոնց, դու էդպես մտածի


մենակդ ես ղժժում ու մենք սաղս լուրջ կանգնած քեզ ենք նայում… էտ ա…

----------

Moonwalker (30.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմ մոտ վաղուց էր սուգ, հենց մտա էս ակումբ, սգալու բանա էս ճաշակը ու խոսակցականը, որը տիրումա երիտասարդների մոտ,մրցույթն ավարտվեց, թույլ տվեք գոնե հիմա խոսեմ, թե ինչ ահավոր վիճակումա գտնվում մեր երիտասարդությունը


խոսա մայրիկ ջան…

----------

Moonwalker (30.11.2012), Հայկօ (30.11.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> մենակդ ես ղժժում ու մենք սաղս լուրջ կանգնած քեզ ենք նայում… էտ ա…


լիքը ղժժժժացողներ պարզապես լռում են, հավատա, լավ դե էդքան մի բռնվիր խոսքերիցս,հո չուզողություն չեմ անում, ճիշտն եմ ասում, էդ ինչի՞ վիրավորվեցիր չակերտներից, իբր թե չգիտես, որ չակերտներովա տվյալ դեպքում

----------


## Weather

> խոսա մայրիկ ջան…


ԾԱՅՐԱՀԵՂ ՎԱՏ ՎԻՃԱԿՈՒՄ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լիքը ղժժժժացողներ պարզապես լռում են, հավատա, լավ դե էդքան մի բռնվիր խոսքերիցս,հո չուզողություն չեմ անում, ճիշտն եմ ասում, էդ ինչի՞ վիրավորվեցիր չակերտներից, իբր թե չգիտես, որ չակերտներովա տվյալ դեպքում


ես շատ շուտ վիրավորվող եմ… էդ չակերտները վրես շատ ա ազդել… չուզողություն ես անում…

----------


## Ամմէ

> իմ մոտ վաղուց էր սուգ, հենց մտա էս ակումբ, սգալու բանա էս ճաշակը ու խոսակցականը, որը տիրումա երիտասարդների մոտ,մրցույթն ավարտվեց, թույլ տվեք գոնե հիմա խոսեմ, թե ինչ ահավոր վիճակումա գտնվում մեր երիտասարդությունը


 :Wink: էէ՜է, լավ դու էլ, ժամանակին ինձ մոտ էլ էր էդպիսի էտապ, բայց  լռիվ ուրիշ առիթով :Հարգելի՛ս . մարդիկ մահվան շեմին են լինում չեն սգում ,դու ինչերի՞ց ես խոսում  :Wink: : Կյանքին մի հատ թեթև նայիր , ի՜նչ հինալի է կյանքը, ապրի՛ր, վայելի՛ր, ուրախացի՛ր  որ կաս , շնչում ես , մնացածը թող գնանա  Գրողի ծոցը :Smile:

----------

Malxas (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԾԱՅՐԱՀԵՂ ՎԱՏ ՎԻՃԱԿՈՒՄ


ոնց որ դաստիարակել ա ավագ սերունդը տենց էլ դուրս են եկել…

----------


## Ամմէ

> ԾԱՅՐԱՀԵՂ ՎԱՏ ՎԻՃԱԿՈՒՄ


 :LOL:  Ես այդ հարցը անպայման նախարարություն կբարձրացնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Weather

> էէ՜է, լավ դու էլ, ժամանակին ինձ մոտ էլ էր էդպիսի էտապ, բայց  լռիվ ուրիշ առիթով :Հարգելի՛ս . մարդիկ մահվան շեմին են լինում չեն սգում ,դու ինչերի՞ց ես խոսում : Կյանքին մի հատ թեթև նայիր , ի՜նչ հինալի է կյանքը, ապրի՛ր, վայելի՛ր, ուրախացի՛ր  որ կաս , շնչում ես , մնացածը թող գնանա  Գրողի ծոցը


ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում, բայց դե գրականությունն ավելինա, քան կյանքը, ինչի՞ այն պղտորել

----------


## Weather

> ես շատ շուտ վիրավորվող եմ… էդ չակերտները վրես շատ ա ազդել… չուզողություն ես անում…


վերջում պարզվեց, որ դու շատ փխրուն հոգի ունես  :Smile:

----------


## Weather

> Ես այդ հարցը անպայման նախարարություն կբարձրացնեմ


նախարարություննէլա էդ վիճակում

----------


## Ամմէ

> ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում, բայց դե գրականությունն ավելինա, քան կյանքը, ինչի՞ այն պղտորել


 :Wink: Ու՜ֆ,  ես էլ եմ դրա համար մի քանի օր քարկոծվել և քարկոծել , ինչի՞  հասա հարգելիդ իմ :Wink: : Ոչինչ ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է, մենք էլ ենք անցողիկ: :Smile:

----------

Weather (30.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> ոնց որ դաստիարակել ա ավագ սերունդը տենց էլ դուրս են եկել…


նոր սերունդը չի դաստիարակվել, այլ ինքնաանդաստիարակվելա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում, բայց դե *գրականությունն ավելինա, քան կյանքը,* ինչի՞ այն պղտորել


wow… Weather ջան… հո չասիր…

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> նախարարություննէլա էդ վիճակում


 :Wink: մենք նախարարությունը կփոխենք:

----------

Weather (30.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Ու՜ֆ,  ես էլ եմ դրա համար մի քանի օր քարկոծվել և քարկոծել , ինչի՞  հասա հարգելիդ իմ: Ոչինչ ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է, մենք էլ ենք անցողիկ:


ուրեմն մենք պիտի լինենք աղը, որ համ տանք անհամներին, մի քիչ մեծամիտ ստացվեց, բայց դե ոչինչ... լավա որ մենք էլ ենք անցողիկ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նոր սերունդը չի դաստիարակվել, այլ ինքնաանդաստիարակվելա


բա գլխներին ավագ սերունդ չկա՞ր… ու՞ր էին… ինչի ավագ սերնդին տենց ե՞ն դաստիարակել… թե՞ ավագների ավագներին են տենց դաստիարակել… շառը երեխաների վրա գցելը լավ բան չի… դա նման ա նրան որ մայրը երեխային ուշացնում ա դպրոցից, բայց դասատուին ասում ա որ երեխան ա մեղավոր…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> վերջում պարզվեց, որ դու շատ փխրուն հոգի ունես


 :Cray: ինձ պես փխրուն հոգի ունի, Մեֆը շատ նրբազգաց անձնավորություն ա: Հա՜  ինձ էլ անուղղակի տեղը, ուղղակի չնեղացնե՛ք: :Blush:

----------


## Ամմէ

> ուրեմն մենք պիտի լինենք աղը, որ համ տանք անհամներին, մի քիչ մեծամիտ ստացվեց, բայց դե ոչինչ... լավա որ մենք էլ ենք անցողիկ


 :Smile: Ես էլ վիճում էի հենց մեծամտանալու համար , որ մարդիկ իրենց երևակայում են: Արի՛ մեզ չերևակայենք , բայց քանի որ մենք հիմա նախարարությունում ենք մենք կարանք մեզ երևակայենք :LOL: : Եթե ուզում ենք փոխենք աշխարհը ,առաջինը մենք ինքներս պետք է փոխվենք : Կարող է՞ մենք փոխվենք ու ամեն ինչ փոխվի: :Xeloq:

----------

Malxas (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> բա գլխներին ավագ սերունդ չկա՞ր… ու՞ր էին… ինչի ավագ սերնդին տենց ե՞ն դաստիարակել… թե՞ ավագների ավագներին են տենց դաստիարակել… շառը երեխաների վրա գցելը լավ բան չի… դա նման ա նրան որ մայրը երեխային ուշացնում ա դպրոցից, բայց դասատուին ասում ա որ երեխան ա մեղավոր…


մենք հրաշալի ավագ սերունդ ունենք, որը սակայն թույլ գտնվեց.նոր սերնդի վրա մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցավ ինտերնետը, ինտերնետում ցավող լավից բացի, վատ բաներ էլ կան,հա, ավագ սերնդի ամենամեծ սխալը կայանումա նրանում, որ նոր սերնդին չափից դուրս բարոյական սուտ արժեքներովա դաստիարակել, շատա փակ ու նեղված պահել, նոր սերունդն էլ տեսնելով էս լայն զարգացումները աշխարհում ու ընդհանրապես պետքա պայթեր, դառնար կրկնակի անգամ ավելի ապականված

----------

Ամմէ (30.11.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Ես էլ վիճում էի հենց մեծամտանալու համար , որ մարդիկ իրենց երևակայում են: Արի՛ մեզ չերևակայենք , բայց քանի որ մենք հիմա նախարարությունում ենք մենք կարանք մեզ երևակայենք: Եթե ուզում ենք փոխենք աշխարհը ,առաջինը մենք ինքներս պետք է փոխվենք : Կարող է՞ մենք փոխվենք ու ամեն ինչ փոխվի:


մեր փոխվելուց աշխարհը պարզապես մեր աչքերում կփոխվի, իրականում ոչ մի բան փոխված էլ չի լինի, ոչինչ փոխել պետք չի, չենք էլ կարող, հա մեծամիտա, բայց աղ պետքա աշխարհին, թող ես չլինեմ, դու չլինես, բայց մեկ երկուսը անպայման պետքա լինեն

----------


## Weather

> ինձ պես փխրուն հոգի ունի, Մեֆը շատ նրբազգաց անձնավորություն ա: Հա՜  ինձ էլ անուղղակի տեղը, ուղղակի չնեղացնե՛ք:


իսկ ես վիրավորե՞լ եմ քեզ, Ամմե, չէ դրա միտումը բնավ չունեմ

----------


## Ամմէ

> իսկ ես վիրավորե՞լ եմ քեզ, Ամմե, չէ դրա միտումը բնավ չունեմ


 :LOL: Վա՜յ, չէ ես էդ ուղղակի կատակով ասեցի՝ փխրուն հոգու համար: :Wink:  Հա, դե կոչ անենք ,որ բոլորը իրենց չափ ու սահմանը իմանան , գնահատեն իսկական արժեքները ու բարին իշխի աշխարհում :Sad:  Բայց ո՞նց ասեմ ու պարտադրեմ, երբ ինքս էլ եմ սխալ բաներ անում  :Xeloq: )

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մենք *հրաշալի ավագ սերունդ ունենք*, որը սակայն թույլ գտնվեց.նոր սերնդի վրա մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցավ *ինտերնետը*, ինտերնետում ցավող լավից բացի, վատ բաներ էլ կան,հա, ավագ սերնդի ամենամեծ սխալը կայանումա նրանում, որ նոր սերնդին *չափից դուրս բարոյական սուտ արժեքներովա դաստիարակել*, շատա փակ ու նեղված պահել, նոր սերունդն էլ տեսնելով էս լայն զարգացումները աշխարհում ու ընդհանրապես պետքա պայթեր, դառնար կրկնակի անգամ ավելի ապականված


ուրեմն ավագ սերունդն ա մեղավորը չէ՞… ինտերնետին ինչի՞ ես մեղադրում… իսկ չես կարծու՞մ որ *չափից դուրս բարոյական սուտ արժեքներով դաստիարակել*-ուց բացի կա նաև չափի մեջ եղածշ սուտ բարոյական արժե՞ք… Weather ջան… բարոյական արժեքները մի օրվա, տարվա, տասնամյակի կամ սերնդի ընթացքում չեն ձևավորվում… դրանց համար մի քանի սերունդ ա պետք… առավել ևս երբ խոսք ա գնում սուտ բարոյական արժեքների մասին ապա գիտենալով դաստիարակելը թույլատրելի դոզա չունի… 

ինչ ես առաջարկում պտի փակվե՞ն… հին սերունդը միշտ էլ կարծում ա որ նոր սերունդը ապականվում ա… թեռ շումերների ժամանակներից… պնակիտների մեջ ա գրած…

----------

Դավիթ (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> նոր սերունդը չի դաստիարակվել, այլ ինքնաանդաստիարակվելա


Բաբամ, Արիստոֆանեսի «Ամպերն» եք բեմադրել՝ ձեն էլ չե՞ք հանում: Ոնց որ ահագին անցել ա հա՞ արդեն: :Unsure: 
Հասել եք էս մասին էլի՝ «All right, I’ll set out how we organized our education in the olden days...»: 

Վատ չի, վատ չի...

----------


## Weather

> ուրեմն ավագ սերունդն ա մեղավորը չէ՞… ինտերնետին ինչի՞ ես մեղադրում… իսկ չես կարծու՞մ որ *չափից դուրս բարոյական սուտ արժեքներով դաստիարակել*-ուց բացի կա նաև չափի մեջ եղածշ սուտ բարոյական արժե՞ք… Weather ջան… բարոյական արժեքները մի օրվա, տարվա, տասնամյակի կամ սերնդի ընթացքում չեն ձևավորվում… դրանց համար մի քանի սերունդ ա պետք… առավել ևս երբ խոսք ա գնում սուտ բարոյական արժեքների մասին ապա գիտենալով դաստիարակելը թույլատրելի դոզա չունի… 
> 
> ինչ ես առաջարկում պտի փակվե՞ն… հին սերունդը միշտ էլ կարծում ա որ նոր սերունդը ապականվում ա… թեռ շումերների ժամանակներից… պնակիտների մեջ ա գրած…


լավ բաներ ես ասում, բայց դե էս աստիճանի ընկած վիճակ լինի, նոր սերունդը պետքա միշտ առաջադեմ ու որակով լինի, քան հինը, որ առաջ գնանք, դե մենք առաջ ենք գնում, բայց Աստված գիտի թե ուր

----------


## Ամմէ

Գնացի բայուշկի անեմ ուշ ա, բարի գիշեր բոլորին և 9Դ երազներ: :Bye:

----------

Malxas (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Վա՜յ, չէ ես էդ ուղղակի կատակով ասեցի՝ փխրուն հոգու համար: Հա, դե կոչ անենք ,որ բոլորը իրենց չափ ու սահմանը իմանան , գնահատեն իսկական արժեքները ու բարին իշխի աշխարհում Բայց ո՞նց ասեմ ու պարտադրեմ, երբ ինքս էլ եմ սխալ բաներ անում )


չէ փոխել ոչ մի բան պետք չի, այ քո տեսակը գիտես ինչքան հրաշալիյա, որպես քծնանք իհարկե չընդունես, այ որ միշտ մնաս էդպիսին, մնացածները տեսնեն քեզ ու գնահատեն, այ դա արդեն ամեն ինչ արժի, աղի դերը կստանձնես, հասկանո՞ւմ ես... էս մրցույթը ավարտվելու հետո բացահայտվեցին ոչ միայն հեղինակները, այլ նաև փխրուն հոգիները :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Գնացի բայուշկի անեմ ուշ ա, բարի գիշեր բոլորին և 9Դ երազներ:


բարի գիշեր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գնացի բայուշկի անեմ ուշ ա, բարի գիշեր բոլորին և 9Դ երազներ:


հա ճիշտ ա… քո ժամը արդեն վաղուց ա եկել… Weather-ն էլ էդ ա ասում… գնա քնի՛… շու՛տ… ու ինտերնետից էլ դուրս արի, պապան պտի մտնի հիմա…

----------


## Ամմէ

> չէ փոխել ոչ մի բան պետք չի, այ քո տեսակը գիտես ինչքան հրաշալիյա, որպես քծնանք իհարկե չընդունես, այ որ միշտ մնաս էդպիսին, մնացածները տեսնեն քեզ ու գնահատեն, այ դա արդեն ամեն ինչ արժի, աղի դերը կստանձնես, հասկանո՞ւմ ես... էս մրցույթը ավարտվելու հետո բացահայտվեցին ոչ միայն հեղինակները, այլ նաև փխրուն հոգիները


 :Wink: ես քեզ ամբողջովին ճիշտ հասկացա, շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Weather

> հա ճիշտ ա… քո ժամը արդեն վաղուց ա եկել… Weather-ն էլ էդ ա ասում… գնա քնի՛… շու՛տ… ու ինտերնետից էլ դուրս արի, պապան պտի մտնի հիմա…


դու էլ, ես էլ, բոլորս էլ գնանք... :Smile:  հին սերնդի ժամանակնա հիմա, բարի գիշեր, երկար անունով երիտասարդ

----------


## impression

weather, ոնց հասկացա, ավելի տարիքով սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ ես, ի դեպ, գիտեմ, որ մեծերին դուք-ով են դիմում, մի հատ էլ էդ պատմություն չսարքես, ուղղակի քեզ հետ դուք-ով խոսելս չեկավ մի տեսակ
էն սկզբից հայտնվեցիր, ինչ-որ անկապ խոսեցիր ակումբցիների մասին, հիմա անցար ընդհանուր ջահելությանը, ինչքան էլ Չուկը փորձեց խոսակցությունը լավով փակել, դու մնացիր անդրդվելի /անուղղելի/

հիմա էլ, ամեն ինչ վերջացած ա, էլի էկել քո խիստ կարևոր կարծիքն ես արտահայտում ջահելների մասին, չնայած ոչ ոք կարծեմ քեզ չէր էլ խնդրել ելույթներ ունենալ
քո բողոքն ի՞նչ ա վերջը, ասածդ ի՞նչ ա

----------

keyboard (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> հա ճիշտ ա… քո ժամը արդեն վաղուց ա եկել… Weather-ն էլ էդ ա ասում… գնա քնի՛… շու՛տ… ու ինտերնետից էլ դուրս արի, պապան պտի մտնի հիմա…


Դու անտանելի լավ հումոր ունես ու ահավոր ձևի չես կարողանում չասել այն ինչ մտածում ես , գոնե գնայի նոր ասեիր  :LOL: : Լավ վերջ գնացի: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), Malxas (01.12.2012), Mephistopheles (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> weather, ոնց հասկացա, ավելի տարիքով սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ ես, ի դեպ, գիտեմ, որ մեծերին դուք-ով են դիմում, մի հատ էլ էդ պատմություն չսարքես, ուղղակի քեզ հետ դուք-ով խոսելս չեկավ մի տեսակ
> էն սկզբից հայտնվեցիր, ինչ-որ անկապ խոսեցիր ակումբցիների մասին, հիմա անցար ընդհանուր ջահելությանը, ինչքան էլ Չուկը փորձեց խոսակցությունը լավով փակել, դու մնացիր անդրդվելի /անուղղելի/
> 
> հիմա էլ, ամեն ինչ վերջացած ա, էլի էկել քո խիստ կարևոր կարծիքն ես արտահայտում ջահելների մասին, չնայած ոչ ոք կարծեմ քեզ չէր էլ խնդրել ելույթներ ունենալ
> քո բողոքն ի՞նչ ա վերջը, ասածդ ի՞նչ ա


պահ, էսօր մենակ դու էիր մնացել...չէ շատ էլ լավ նոր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ եմ, սխալ ես հասկացել, ինչքան գիտեմ լիբերալ երկրում ենք ապրում, ինքան կուզեմ կարծիքս կարտահայտեմ, դու գիտես ուզում ես լսի ուզում ես չէ, դու կամ ինչ որ մեկը չի, որ ինձ պետքա խոսացնի, իսկ այ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասել պրծել եմ, հատում մի հատ էլ քո համար չեմ կրկնելու

----------


## Weather

> ես քեզ ամբողջովին ճիշտ հասկացա, շնորհակալ եմ:


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> պահ, էսօր մենակ դու էիր մնացել...չէ շատ էլ լավ նոր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ եմ, սխալ ես հասկացել, ինչքան գիտեմ լիբերալ երկրում ենք ապրում, ինքան կուզեմ կարծիքս կարտահայտեմ, դու գիտես ուզում ես լսի ուզում ես չէ, դու կամ ինչ որ մեկը չի, որ ինձ պետքա խոսացնի, իսկ այ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասել պրծել եմ, հատում մի հատ էլ քո համար չեմ կրկնելու


ավելի լավ որ նոր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ ես, դեռ կարող ա մի օր փոխվես հն՞

----------


## Weather

> ավելի լավ որ նոր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ ես, դեռ կարող ա մի օր փոխվես հն՞


որ երկար շփվեմ քո տեսակի հետ, կարողա, չի բացառվում, բայց ճիշտն ասած փոխվել չեմ ուզում

----------


## impression

իմ տեսակի հետ շփվելը քեզ չի սպառնում հաստատ  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> իմ տեսակի հետ շփվելը քեզ չի սպառնում հաստատ


դե փոխվելուց խոսեցինք, դրա համար

----------


## impression

ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչից ես տենց ներվայնացել, մի հատ նեղություն քաշի, բացատրի էլի, իսկականից հետաքրքիր ա, բայց առանց բորբոքվելու

----------


## Rhayader

> իմ մոտ վաղուց էր սուգ, հենց մտա էս ակումբ, սգալու բանա էս ճաշակը ու խոսակցականը, որը տիրումա երիտասարդների մոտ,մրցույթն ավարտվեց, թույլ տվեք գոնե հիմա խոսեմ, թե ինչ ահավոր վիճակումա գտնվում մեր երիտասարդությունը


Երիտասարդությունը ոչինչ, փոխարենը դու ավելի շուտ ես մեռնելու ու ստիպված չես լինի երկար հանդուրժել մեր անդաստիարակությունը: Ինձ որ հարցնեն՝ հին սերունդը կարող է երիտասարդության մասին իր կարծիքը հետույքը մտցնել: Pardon my French.

----------

Դավիթ (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչից ես տենց ներվայնացել, մի հատ նեղություն քաշի, բացատրի էլի, իսկականից հետաքրքիր ա, բայց առանց բորբոքվելու


երկուսիցս ամենաշատը բորբոքվողը դու ես, որ ասելիքս մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել, նեղություն կրի, գրառումները նորից կարդա, բայց եթե ալարում ես,որի համար քեզ հասկանում եմ, մտատանջությունս երիտասարդություննա, ուղակի դու մտածում ես, որ անպայման ես բորբոքված պետքա լինեմ մրցույթի արդյունքներից, չէ, քո աչքաչափով մի չափի

----------


## Weather

> Երիտասարդությունը ոչինչ, փոխարենը դու ավելի շուտ ես մեռնելու ու ստիպված չես լինի երկար հանդուրժել մեր անդաստիարակությունը: Ինձ որ հարցնեն՝ հին սերունդը կարող է երիտասարդության մասին իր կարծիքը հետույքը մտցնել: Pardon my French.


այ էդպես մտածողներն են ամեն ինչ իրար խառնում

----------


## Rhayader

> այ էդպես մտածողներն են ամեն ինչ իրար խառնում


Արաքս, դու՞ ես  :LOL:  իրար խառնելը չգիտեմ, բայց որ ամեն սնոբ իրեն չերևակայի, ավելի լավ կլինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## impression

> երկուսիցս ամենաշատը բորբոքվողը դու ես, որ ասելիքս մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել, նեղություն կրի, գրառումները նորից կարդա, բայց եթե ալարում ես,որի համար քեզ հասկանում եմ, մտատանջությունս երիտասարդություննա, ուղակի դու մտածում ես, որ անպայման ես բորբոքված պետքա լինեմ մրցույթի արդյունքներից, չէ, քո աչքաչափով մի չափի


հասկացա, ուղեղիս հասավ, հանգստացի
մրցույթի արդյունքներն ինձ ամենաքիչն են հուզում, ու չէի էլ մտածում, որ դրանից պետք ա բորբոքված լինես, գրառումներդ էլ կարդացել էի, հասկացանք, որ ջահելների հետ պրոբլեմ ունես, թեև դու էլ ես ջահել, հարցս էն էր, թե պրոբլեմդ որն ա, էն էլ դու էլի ընկար սար ու ձոր, ես ուղղակի հրաժարվում եմ խոսակցություն շարունակել

ու մեկ էլ երբ երկուսին ես համեմատում, մեր անգրագիտության ու էլ եսիմ ինչերի վրա ապշող եղանակ, իմացի, որ ամենա չես կարող ասել էդ դեպքում, ավելի ա պետք օգտագործել

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> հասկացա, ուղեղիս հասավ, հանգստացի
> մրցույթի արդյունքներն ինձ ամենաքիչն են հուզում, ու չէի էլ մտածում, որ դրանից պետք ա բորբոքված լինես, գրառումներդ էլ կարդացել էի, հասկացանք, որ ջահելների հետ պրոբլեմ ունես, թեև դու էլ ես ջահել, հարցս էն էր, թե պրոբլեմդ որն ա, էն էլ դու էլի ընկար սար ու ձոր, ես ուղղակի հրաժարվում եմ խոսակցություն շարունակել
> 
> ու մեկ էլ երբ երկուսին ես համեմատում, մեր անգրագիտության ու էլ եսիմ ինչերի վրա ապշող եղանակ, իմացի, որ ամենա չես կարող ասել էդ դեպքում, ավելի ա պետք օգտագործել


հա հա հա... խելագարվում եմ քեզ հետ խոսակցությունը շարունակելու համար

----------


## Dayana

> Ո՞րը 
> 
> 
> Դայ, լավ էլի, դա իմ ամենաապուշ գործերից ա: Իրականում լավ ա, որ գրել եմ, որովհետև դրանով վերջակետ եմ դրել իմ ապուշ շրջանին, բայց մեկ ա դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փրկում գործը:


Դա ասելիք ունի, քոնն ա, ամեն տողից դու ես երևում, իսկ էս մյուսը չասեմ, Ակումբի ֆորմատից դուրս կգա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դու էլ, ես էլ, բոլորս էլ գնանք... հին սերնդի ժամանակնա հիմա, բարի գիշեր, երկար անունով երիտասարդ


բարի գիշեր…

----------


## Weather

> Արաքս, դու՞ ես  իրար խառնելը չգիտեմ, բայց որ ամեն սնոբ իրեն չերևակայի, ավելի լավ կլինի:


սկսիր քեզանից չերևակայելու պահը, խելքը գլխին մարդը չէր նեղվի ասածներիցս

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու լավ գիտես որ խոսքը 14 տարեկանի միամտության մասին չի խոսքը… չէ՞… նույնիսկ 14 տարեկանի միամտությունն ավելի լավ ա քան էն ինչ դու առաջարկում ես դրա փախարեն… չէ՞…


Դե նա էլ քսան տարեկանի միամտություն ա, ինչ տարբերություն: Էլի նույն զիբիլն ա: Համենայնդեպս, էդ գործով հաստատ երկրորդ/երրորդ տեղ չէի գրավի: Սաղ հերթով կմտնեին, կասեին՝ Բյուրը էլի դեպրեսիվ բաներ ա գրել, Բյուրը էլի օրագրային գրառում ա արել ու էդպես շարունակ:  :Tongue: 





> բա լավ, բա խի՞ էիր էդ քյառթի վրա սիրահարվել… էտ ա՞ ճաշակդ… բա դա գրողի ճաշակ ա՞… քո տված պատիժը ավելի շատ քեզ ա բնութագրում, Բյուր, շառը Գագոյի վրա չգցես…


Մե՞ֆ: Աչքերս թռան ճակատիս: Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ սիրահարվել եմ  :Huh:  Աստված հեռու տանի էդ տղուց էլ, իրա նմաններից էլ: Վրեժ լուծում էի ընդամենը նրա համար, որ ինքն առանց հրավերի հայտնվել էր մեր երեկոյին հերիք չի, դեռ ուզում էր իրա պայմանները թելադրել: Պատմվածքը մենակ էդքանով ա իրականության հետ կապված: Մնացած սաղ հորինված ա, կամ էլ ուրիշ իրական կերպարներից ա վերցված:





> հայ-հայ ա քվեարկելու էի գիտե՞ս, քո խորհրդով… Գետնահարկի օգտին… կշեռքի նշարը փոխեի… էթայի ՖԲ-ու ղալմաղալ անեի ժողովրդին ավտոբուսով բերեի քվեարկելու…


բայց ինչու՞ չարեցիր  :Sad: 




> պահ, էսօր մենակ դու էիր մնացել...չէ շատ էլ լավ նոր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ եմ, սխալ ես հասկացել, ինչքան գիտեմ լիբերալ երկրում ենք ապրում, ինքան կուզեմ կարծիքս կարտահայտեմ, դու գիտես ուզում ես լսի ուզում ես չէ, դու կամ ինչ որ մեկը չի, որ ինձ պետքա խոսացնի, իսկ այ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասել պրծել եմ, հատում մի հատ էլ քո համար չեմ կրկնելու


Weather, դու ասա՝ որ տարբերակի հեղինակն ես, գոնե իմանամ՝ ով ա ինձ չակերտավոր անտաղանդ հանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դա ասելիք ունի, քոնն ա, ամեն տողից դու ես երևում, իսկ էս մյուսը չասեմ, Ակումբի ֆորմատից դուրս կգա


Ասելի՞ք: Գագոն հազար անգամ ավելի շատ ասելիք ունի, քան էն զիբիլը:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> Դե նա էլ քսան տարեկանի միամտություն ա, ինչ տարբերություն: Էլի նույն զիբիլն ա: Համենայնդեպս, էդ գործով հաստատ երկրորդ/երրորդ տեղ չէի գրավի: Սաղ հերթով կմտնեին, կասեին՝ Բյուրը էլի դեպրեսիվ բաներ ա գրել, Բյուրը էլի օրագրային գրառում ա արել ու էդպես շարունակ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Մե՞ֆ: Աչքերս թռան ճակատիս: Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ սիրահարվել եմ  Աստված հեռու տանի էդ տղուց էլ, իրա նմաններից էլ: Վրեժ լուծում էի ընդամենը նրա համար, որ ինքն առանց հրավերի հայտնվել էր մեր երեկոյին հերիք չի, դեռ ուզում էր իրա պայմանները թելադրել: Պատմվածքը մենակ էդքանով ա իրականության հետ կապված: Մնացած սաղ հորինված ա, կամ էլ ուրիշ իրական կերպարներից ա վերցված:
> 
> 
> 
> բայց ինչու՞ չարեցիր 
> ...


թողնում եմ, որ գուշակես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թողնում եմ, որ գուշակես


տասնյոթ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Էկեք կռվելու տեղը մյուս մրցույթի թեման որոշենք:
Ի՞նչ կասեք  :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Հայկօ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> տասնյոթ


18, չստացվեց, ես ընթերցող եմ, մի տանջվի գուշակելու պահով

----------


## Dayana

> Ասելի՞ք: Գագոն հազար անգամ ավելի շատ ասելիք ունի, քան էն զիբիլը:


Բյուր, Գագոյության ասելիքը վաղուց ասած ա:
Ես սենց եմ գնահատում ստեղծագործությունը - ամբողջը պատմել մեկ կամ երկու նախադասությամբ, ասել է թե գտնել էդ անտերի առանցքը, իսկ Գագոյությունը (դրա հայերենը գործածական բառը չգրեմ) ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասում, ոչինչ չի տալիս, նույնիսկ շարադրանքդ բան չի փոխում, իսկ էնտեղ դու բողոքում ես, կամ բողոքելու քո տարերակը  :Wink:  ու ես դա հետո կարող եմ մի երկու նախադաությամբ ներկայացնել: Նույնիսկ էն, որ ամեն տողով մեկի մասին գրում ես, ինձ դա կարևոր ու լավն ա թվում, որովհետև ի վերջո գրում են ոչ թե օդում ինչ-որ բան ստանալու համար, այլ ինչ-ոչ բան ապրելու արդյունքում:

Համ էլ ես Սևակ եմ սիրում, դու չէ, նույն կերպ դու կարող ես Գագոյությունը համարել լավը, իսկ ես ՝ ոչ  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (01.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էկեք կռվելու տեղը մյուս մրցույթի թեման որոշենք:
> Ի՞նչ կասեք


Ըհը:  :Jpit:  ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ մյուս մրցույթին:




> 18, չստացվեց, ես ընթերցող եմ, մի տանջվի գուշակելու պահով


չեմ հավատում  :Tongue:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Գագոյության ասելիքը վաղուց ասած ա:
> Ես սենց եմ գնահատում ստեղծագործությունը - ամբողջը պատմել մեկ կամ երկու նախադասությամբ, ասել է թե գտնել էդ անտերի առանցքը, իսկ Գագոյությունը (դրա հայերենը գործածական բառը չգրեմ) ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասում, ոչինչ չի տալիս, նույնիսկ շարադրանքդ բան չի փոխում, իսկ էնտեղ դու բողոքում ես, կամ բողոքելու քո տարերակը  ու ես դա հետո կարող եմ մի երկու նախադաությամբ ներկայացնել: Նույնիսկ էն, որ ամեն տողով մեկի մասին գրում ես, ինձ դա կարևոր ու լավն ա թվում, որովհետև ի վերջո գրում են ոչ թե օդում ինչ-որ բան ստանոլւ համար, այլ ինչ-ոչ բան ապրելու արդյունքում:
> 
> Համ էլ ես Սևակ եմ սիրում, դու չէ, նույն կերպ դու կարող ես Գագոյությունը համարել լավը, իսկ ես ՝ ոչ


Գերեզմանատան ասելիքը մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ ա սպառված: «Ինձ ոչ ոք չի հասկանում» շարքից ա, չնայած էլի եմ ասում՝ լավ ա, որ էդ գրեցի, որովհետև եթե չգրեի, նոր փուլի չէի անցնելու:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

չեմ հավատում  :Tongue: [/QUOTE]

հեսա պետքա ընկնեմ հակառակը համոզեմ, լավ եղանակս վերցնեմ ու գնամ, ակումբցիներին չբորբոքեմ շատ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հեսա պետքա ընկնեմ հակառակը համոզեմ, լավ եղանակս վերցնեմ ու գնամ, ակումբցիներին չբորբոքեմ շատ


Մեղրիում տա՞ք ա

----------

impression (01.12.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> սկսիր քեզանից չերևակայելու պահը, խելքը գլխին մարդը չէր նեղվի ասածներիցս


Խելքը գլխին մարդը լեզուն այդքան չէր երկարացնի ու մարդկանց մի ամբողջ սերնդի չէր կպնի: Փաստորեն, դու ես, Արաքս :Smile:  սկսե՞նք հին սերնդի մեղքերը հիշել: Հենց քեզանից, հենց այս մրցույթի նախորդ իրականացումներից: Թե՞ արդեն լեզուդ կուլ գնաց:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Dayana

> Գերեզմանատան ասելիքը մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ ա սպառված: «Ինձ ոչ ոք չի հասկանում» շարքից ա, չնայած էլի եմ ասում՝ լավ ա, որ էդ գրեցի, որովհետև եթե չգրեի, նոր փուլի չէի անցնելու:


Հենց էդ էլ ասում եմ, էլի: Գրի էն, ինչ էդ պահին ես զգում, գրի էն, որը կօգնի էդ էտապից դուրս գալ: Մի խոսքով, անցած լինի: 
Մյուս Պրագա գալուց ձեն կհանես  :Wink:

----------


## Արևանուռ

Մեղրիում բավականին տաք է, ծառերը  ամբողջովին չեն տերևաթափվել ու դեռևս ոսկեգույն աշուն է, մարդիկ էլ բավականին բարի են ու ժպտադեմ

պատմությունը որ ներկայացրել էի, իմ համար բավականին ցավոտ թեմա է, ահա 
http://hayland.am/Blog/ViewPost.aspx?PostID=49952

----------

Lusntag Lusine (10.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինձ համար ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, որ ես Գալաթեայի գրելը, փաստորեն սիրում եմ, չնայած իրոք, երբ գիտեմ՝ հեղինակը ինքն ա, էլի սիրում եմ, բայց միշտ, երբ չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինքն ա, էլի սիրում եմ ու ոչ մի անգամ չեմ էլ կարողանում ենթադրել: Դե Նատաշային չճանաչել անհնար ա, գոնե ինձ համար: Համբարձումը նորություն էր: Շնորհավորում եմ, ստեղծագործական նորանոր վերելքներ եմ մաղթում: Գալաթեայի՝ ընթերցողի նկատմամբ հարգալից վերաբերմունքի մասին խոսել ու խոսել կարելի ա, նորից նայեցի տեքստը, խնամքով, պարբերությունները տեղը, որտեղ պետք ա իրարից հեռացված, որտեղ պետք ա՝ շեղատառ: Ոնց կարելի էր չգուշակել: Քո գրելը ոչ միայն սիրում եմ, այլ շատ մեծ հարգանք, շատ վեհ չհնչի, ակնածանք եմ տածում: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին:


Շնորհակալ եմ *Շին* ջան, շատ  :Smile: 




> *Գալաթեա*  ԲՌԱՎՈ: Հենց կարդացել եմ Գետնահարկն այն է դարձել իմ ֆավորիտը մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը, թեև ես ֆանտաստիկայի ֆանատ եմ, ոչ թե սարսափի ու Գետնահարկն էլ մի առանձնահատուկ վախենալու չէր, բայց լավն էր: Մի տեսակ անավարտություն ուներ, ես սիրում եմ գործեր, որ վերջը թողում են քո հայեցողությանը, որ ինքդ որոշես մարդուն հում-հում կերան, թե դա պարզապես երազ էր, բայց էստեղ իրականում անավարտության, կիսատության, հիմնական ասելիքի բացակայության պահը կար, պարզապես գրավիչ սյուժ էր, բայց էնքան լավ ու ոճական տեսանկյունից հետաքրքիր գրած, որ հիմա էլ անկախ քվեարկության արդյունքից ինձ համար հաղթողը դա է: Ամենասկզբում ես ծանոթ ֆանտաստներից մեկին էի կասկածում, որ կլինի հեղինակը, հետո արդեն միասին էինք անհամբեր սպասում, թե երբ հեղինակը կբացահայտվի: Անգամ զվարճալի պահ եղավ, Դավիթին հարցրեցի, ուղղակի ասաց հին գրող է, ու ես երևակայում էի, թե մի 60 տարեկան... Ենթադրում եմ, որ ֆեյսբուքում քեզ արդեն գտել եմ, արձագանքիր, լավ


*Ալֆա Մեկ* ջան, շնորհակալ եմ: Ֆեյբուքով ճիշտն ասած չեմ ստացել ընկերության հրավեր: Մեծ հաճույքով կընդունեմ, որ ուղարկես: Դավիթի ցանկում կամ ընկերների:




> Շնորհավոր տաղանդավորներ ջան


Մերսի, *Weather*, դու էլ լավ լինես:

Ժող ջան, շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների համար: Եվ դրական, և բացասական: Բյուրն արդեն ասել ա, ես էլ ավելացնեմ, որ իսկապես դժվար ա սահմանափակ նիշերի մեջ տեղավորվելը: Գրելուց մի պահ ստուգել եմ քանակը, 9500-ի կարգի էր, այ էդքան կրճատել եմ  :Smile: 
Քինգի ազդեցության կասկածները ճիշտ էին: Հենց նոր վերջացրել էի իր ամենավախենալու գործերից մեկը՝ Desperation-ը: 

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր քվեարկողներից և չքվեարկողից:
*Դավիթ* ջան, շնորհակալություն մրցույթը Ակումբ բերելու համար: Հավես էր էս աշխուժությունը, փողը ջանդամ, ամենասիրածս բանն էս քննարկումներն են  :LOL: 
*Բյուր* ջան, քեզ հատուկ պաչ:

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2012), CactuSoul (01.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Ամպ (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մե՞ֆ: Աչքերս թռան ճակատիս: Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ սիրահարվել եմ  Աստված հեռու տանի էդ տղուց էլ, իրա նմաններից էլ: Վրեժ լուծում էի ընդամենը նրա համար, որ ինքն առանց հրավերի հայտնվել էր մեր երեկոյին հերիք չի, դեռ ուզում էր իրա պայմանները թելադրել: Պատմվածքը մենակ էդքանով ա իրականության հետ կապված: Մնացած սաղ հորինված ա, կամ էլ ուրիշ իրական կերպարներից ա վերցված:


Ասեմ… մեկը որ անկոչ հյուրի նման հայտնվում ա, դրան պատմվածք չեն նվիրում… ոչ էլ պատժում են… ոչ էլ փորձում են գայթակղել (չասես չի եղեկ)… փորձել ես, քյառթը վրեդ չի նայել դու էլ կատաղել ես, մտքիդ եկածը մտածել ես ու հետո էլ գրել ես… սիրելուց չես նայում քյառթ ա թե չէ… 






> բայց ինչու՞ չարեցիր


դու իմ գրածները չես կարդու՞մ… այսինքն ում եմ ասում… դու գրող ես ուզում դառնալ ոչ թե կարդացող…  

իմիջայլոց ասեմ… հեչ լավ չես պախկվում… դու որ քեզ չես տեսնում, չի նշանակում որ մարդիկ էլ քեզ չեն տեսնում…  գիտեմ աչքերդ փակել ես ու բան չի երևացել…

----------

kivera (01.12.2012), Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հեսա պետքա ընկնեմ հակառակը համոզեմ, լավ եղանակս վերցնեմ ու գնամ, ակումբցիներին չբորբոքեմ շատ



մի գնա…

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասեմ… մեկը որ անկոչ հյուրի նման հայտնվում ա, դրան պատմվածք չեն նվիրում… ոչ էլ պատժում են… ոչ էլ փորձում են գայթակղել (չասես չի եղեկ)… փորձել ես, քյառթը վրեդ չի նայել դու էլ կատաղել ես, մտքիդ եկածը մտածել ես ու հետո էլ գրել ես… սիրելուց չես նայում քյառթ ա թե չէ…


Մեֆ, թարսի պես, իմ բոլոր պատմվածքների հերոսները հենց էդ անհաջող մարդիկ են: Դու ոչ մի տեղ չես տեսնի մեկի, որով հիանում եմ: Ինձ մոտիկ մարդիկ հաճախ են ասում՝ մեր մասին պատմվածք գրի: Չեմ կարա՝ հասկանու՞մ ես: Մարդ պիտի մի ձևի վատը լինի, որ իրանից հնարավոր լինի գրական կերպար ստանալ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա գայթակղելուն, Մեֆ իսկականից լավ էլի... Դա մարդկային նենց տեսակ ա, որ մտքիս ծերով չի էլ անցնի, չեմ էլ մտածի: Ախր պատմվածքում էլ ա ներկայացված իրա տիպը: Ուրեմն դու իմ մասին էդքան վատ կարծիքի՞ ես:





> դու իմ գրածները չես կարդու՞մ… այսինքն ում եմ ասում… դու գրող ես ուզում դառնալ ոչ թե կարդացող…


կարդում եմ: ի՞նչ եմ բաց թողել:




> իմիջայլոց ասեմ… հեչ լավ չես պախկվում… դու որ քեզ չես տեսնում, չի նշանակում որ մարդիկ էլ քեզ չեն տեսնում…  գիտեմ աչքերդ փակել ես ու բան չի երևացել…


Ճիշտն ասած, պախկվելու փորձ չեմ էլ արել (հատկապես ակումբցիներից անհնար ա): Ուղղակի կրկնում եմ՝ չգիտեի, որ ակումբում ա լինելու: Իսկ ակումբից դուրս ցանկացած մրցույթի դեպքում, հավատա, ինձ համար ավելի ձեռնտու ա կեղծանունով մասնակցելը. մեկ ա, ժյուրին ձեռագիրս չգիտի, բայց անուն-ազգանունս կարա իմ դեմ խաղա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գալ, քեզ էլ հատուկ պաչ:  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, թարսի պես, իմ բոլոր պատմվածքների հերոսները հենց էդ անհաջող մարդիկ են: Դու ոչ մի տեղ չես տեսնի մեկի, որով հիանում եմ: Ինձ մոտիկ մարդիկ հաճախ են ասում՝ մեր մասին պատմվածք գրի: Չեմ կարա՝ հասկանու՞մ ես: Մարդ պիտի մի ձևի վատը լինի, որ իրանից հնարավոր լինի գրական կերպար ստանալ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա գայթակղելուն, Մեֆ իսկականից լավ էլի... Դա մարդկային նենց տեսակ ա, որ մտքիս ծերով չի էլ անցնի, չեմ էլ մտածի: Ախր պատմվածքում էլ ա ներկայացված իրա տիպը: Ուրեմն դու իմ մասին էդքան վատ կարծիքի՞ ես:


լավ ես ասում որ վատ մարդկանց մասին ես գրում, բայց մարդուն մի անգամ տենալով չես կարող ասել վատն ա… պետք ա երկար հարաբերությունների մեջ լինեք որից հետո նոր կարողանաս մարդուն էն աստիճանի ատես որ համարես վատ մարդ… so մի բան եղել ա որ չես ասում… ուղղակի ամաչում ես… 






> կարդում եմ: ի՞նչ եմ բաց թողել:


բա որ կարդում ես ո՞նց ա էն եքյա գրառումը բաց ես թողել… ինքս ինձ դանակահերլ եմ, դիսկվալիֆիկացրել եմ… երևի մենակ առաջին մի քանի տողն ես կարդացել… 





> Ճիշտն ասած, պախկվելու փորձ չեմ էլ արել (հատկապես ակումբցիներից անհնար ա): Ուղղակի կրկնում եմ՝ չգիտեի, որ ակումբում ա լինելու: Իսկ ակումբից դուրս ցանկացած մրցույթի դեպքում, հավատա, ինձ համար ավելի ձեռնտու ա կեղծանունով մասնակցելը. մեկ ա, ժյուրին ձեռագիրս չգիտի, բայց անուն-ազգանունս կարա իմ դեմ խաղա:


 լավ ես արել, բայց Նատաշա Համիդովան ո՞րն ա այ աղջիկ ջան… գրող ես, էդքան ա՞ երևակայությունդ… Շուշան Պետրոսյան դնեիր… Շպռոտ դնեիր… եսիմ ընդեղ… հայկական մի բան… Որմիզդուխտ… մի հատ կարգին կեղծանուն չկարացա՞ր գտնեիր…

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լավ ես ասում որ վատ մարդկանց մասին ես գրում, բայց մարդուն մի անգամ տենալով չես կարող ասել վատն ա… պետք ա երկար հարաբերությունների մեջ լինեք որից հետո նոր կարողանաս մարդուն էն աստիճանի ատես որ համարես վատ մարդ… so մի բան եղել ա որ չես ասում… ուղղակի ամաչում ես…


Մեֆ, էդ տղան իմ կուրսից ա էղել, հետո ֆակուլտետը փոխել ա: Մի տարի հետը ամեն օր դասի եմ գնացել, բայց մենակ էդքանը: Հիմա պիտի դնեմ համոզեմ, որ բան չի՞ էղել: Լուրջ եմ ասում, ինձ ահավոր վիրավորւմ ես տենց մտածելով: Եթե քեզ ինտիմ մանրամասներ հետաքրքիր են, ասա՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ պատմեմ: 





> բա որ կարդում ես ո՞նց ա էն եքյա գրառումը բաց ես թողել… ինքս ինձ դանակահերլ եմ, դիսկվալիֆիկացրել եմ… երևի մենակ առաջին մի քանի տողն ես կարդացել…


կարդացել եմ, կարդացել եմ նաև էն մեկը, որտեղ վերակվալիֆիկացրել ես:





> լավ ես արել, բայց Նատաշա Համիդովան ո՞րն ա այ աղջիկ ջան… գրող ես, էդքան ա՞ երևակայությունդ… Շուշան Պետրոսյան դնեիր… Շպռոտ դնեիր… եսիմ ընդեղ… հայկական մի բան… Որմիզդուխտ… մի հատ կարգին կեղծանուն չկարացա՞ր գտնեիր…


Նատաշա Համիդյանը Գագոյի աղջիկ տեսակն ա: Գագոն Նատաշի երազանքի մյուս թայն ա: Կարդա էս:  :Jpit: 
Աչքիս դու իմ գրածները նորմալ չես կարդում  :LOL:  Վերոնշյալ մրցույթի ժյուրին մինչև հիմա էլ չգիտի, որ էդ ես եմ էղել:  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի, *Կակտուսիկ*, քեզ էլ պաչ  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), Mephistopheles (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեֆ, ի՞նչ ես կպռճկվել Բյուրից:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Շնորհավոր, ժողովուրդ ջան, ապրեք  :Smile: : Համբարձում, Լիլ, Բյուր  :Smile: : Սենց բաներից հետո իմ գրելն էլ ա մի տեսակ գալիս  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա, Բյուր, բայց քո հետ թեմա ունեմ. դու փաստորեն կարգին գիտաֆանտաստիկ հեղինակ ես, չէինք իմացել: Ասում ես՝ Գագոն ծառի տակ համբուրվում էր տղու հետ, հա՞  :Jpit: : Փհա՜յ  :Jpit: :

----------

ivy (01.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Համբարձում, Բյուր և Լիլիթ, շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile: ։ Չնայած «Գագոյի» ու «Գետնահարկի» հաղթանակը չէի ուզում  :Jpit: , բայց ուրախ եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում հաղթեցին էն գործերը, որոնցում լավ շարադրանքը,  գրելու հմտությունն ակնհայտ էր։ Համ էլ ուրախ եմ, որ գլխավոր հաղթողն ակումբցի չի, էն՝ Շինարարի նկատի ունեցած պատճառով  :Jpit: ։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Ամմէ (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհավոր, ժողովուրդ ջան, ապրեք : Համբարձում, Լիլ, Բյուր : Սենց բաներից *հետո* իմ գրելն էլ ա մի տեսակ գալիս :


ընթացքում չէր գալի՞… ուզում ես ասես, որ տենում ես ովքեր են հաղթողները դու էլ ես ուզում մասնակցե՞ս… յանըմ ես հեչի պես մի 2-րդ տեղ կբռնե՞մ…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, Բյուր, բայց քո հետ թեմա ունեմ. դու փաստորեն կարգին գիտաֆանտաստիկ հեղինակ ես, չէինք իմացել: Ասում ես՝ Գագոն ծառի տակ համբուրվում էր տղու հետ, հա՞ : Փհա՜յ :


Չէ, երկնքից ընկավ երեք խնձոր  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հա, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի, *Կակտուսիկ*, քեզ էլ պաչ


 :Love:  :Blush: 
Քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն, որ էդքան լավ ես գրում:

----------

Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ, երկնքից ընկավ երեք խնձոր


Տղեքին ի՞նչ կարմիր խնձոր, այ օբյեկտիվ իրականությունից կտրված սփյուռքահայ  :Angry2: : Էդքան լավ սկսել էիր, մի բան անեիր՝ մի բան լիներ, էլի, որ գոնե մի քիչ հավատալու լիներ Գագոյի կործանումը, հավեսով կարդում էի: Երգիրը երգիր չի:

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), Mephistopheles (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տղեքին ի՞նչ կարմիր խնձոր, այ օբյեկտիվ իրականությունից կտրված սփյուռքահայ : Էդքան լավ սկսել էիր, մի բան անեիր՝ մի բան լիներ, էլի, որ գոնե մի քիչ հավատալու լիներ Գագոյի կործանումը, հավեսով կարդում էի: Երգիրը երգիր չի:


Կարմիրի անուն ո՞վ տվեց  :LOL: 
7500 նիշ  :Angry2:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ընթացքում չէր գալի՞… ուզում ես ասես, որ տենում ես ովքեր են հաղթողները դու էլ ես ուզում մասնակցե՞ս… յանըմ ես հեչի պես մի 2-րդ տեղ կբռնե՞մ…


Չէ, ընդսմին որ տեսնում եմ՝ տարածքում ովքեր կան, հասկանում եմ, որ շանսերս զրոյի են ձգտում, սկսում եմ ուրիշ բաներով զբաղվել, միշտ տենց ա եղել  :Jpit: : Բայց գրելը դզում ա, մեկ-մեկ պետք ա՝ պրոֆիլակտիկ նկատառումներով:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Weather, ամեն դեպքում իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա, քո տարբերակը ո՞րն էր, «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը», թե՞ «Լռությունն ինքն էր»  :Think: 

Քաշվել չկա  :Smile:  Երկու տարբերակն էլ իրենց յուրովի հետաքրքրությունն ու հմայքն ունեցել են, անկախ նրանից, թե ով որն է հավանել, ով որը չի հավանել, ով որն է գովել, ով որն է քննադատել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էդ տղան իմ կուրսից ա էղել, հետո ֆակուլտետը փոխել ա: Մի տարի հետը *ամեն օր դասի եմ գնացել*, բայց մենակ էդքանը: Հիմա պիտի դնեմ համոզեմ, որ բան չի՞ էղել: Լուրջ եմ ասում, ինձ ահավոր վիրավորւմ ես տենց մտածելով: Եթե քեզ ինտիմ մանրամասներ հետաքրքիր են, ասա՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ պատմեմ:


մենակ էդքա՞ն… so մենակ "էդքան"-ից որոշել ես որ վատն ա՞… հիմա կամ գրականությունդ ա սուտ, կամ դու ես սուտ ասում Բյուր… ո՞նց կլնի տենց… ո՞նց ա էդ տղեն տենց նստվածք տվել մեջդ որ հլա մի բան էլ պատմվածք ես գրել ու պատժել ես… բոլոր քյառթերն ե՞ն քեզ տենց ներշնչում Բյուր… 

ինտիմ չեմ ուզում Բյուր… ճշմարտությունն եմ ուզում…





> կարդացել եմ, կարդացել եմ նաև էն մեկը, որտեղ վերակվալիֆիկացրել ես:


դե ասում եմ էլի… չես կարդացել, խորությամբ չես կարդում… չլինի՞ քեզ մենակ քվե հավաքելն էր հետաքրքրում… հաաա՜՜՜… հիմա հասկանում եմ…





> Նատաշա Համիդյանը Գագոյի աղջիկ տեսակն ա: Գագոն Նատաշի երազանքի մյուս թայն ա: Կարդա էս: 
> Աչքիս դու իմ գրածները նորմալ չես կարդում  Վերոնշյալ մրցույթի ժյուրին մինչև հիմա էլ չգիտի, որ էդ ես եմ էղել:


OK… արդեն չգիտեմ ինչին հավատամ…

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Weather, ամեն դեպքում իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա, քո տարբերակը ո՞րն էր, «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը», թե՞ «Լռությունն ինքն էր» 
> 
> Քաշվել չկա  Երկու տարբերակն էլ իրենց յուրովի հետաքրքրությունն ու հմայքն ունեցել են, անկախ նրանից, թե ով որն է հավանել, ով որը չի հավանել, ով որն է գովել, ով որն է քննադատել:


Չուկ, Ֆոտոնը գիտի՞ որ դու տենց փիս եղանակով ես հետաքրքրված… կարող ա՞ աշոծյանի օֆիսից ա եղանակը…

----------


## Հայկօ

Կակտուս, էն օրը էլի «նա ամբողջովին թավալվում էր մահճակալի վրա»-ն եմ հիշել, բացել էր  :Jpit: : Հա, ասածս ինչ ա. Իվուն ճիշտ ա ասում, նոր թեմա, նոր կյանք, մի մատ խորքից, ելման դիրքից...

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), impression (01.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), Ուլուանա (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մենակ էդքա՞ն… so մենակ "էդքան"-ից որոշել ես որ վատն ա՞… հիմա կամ գրականությունդ ա սուտ, կամ դու ես սուտ ասում Բյուր… ո՞նց կլնի տենց… ո՞նց ա էդ տղեն տենց նստվածք տվել մեջդ որ հլա մի բան էլ պատմվածք ես գրել ու պատժել ես… բոլոր քյառթերն ե՞ն քեզ տենց ներշնչում Բյուր…


Մեֆ, լավ, սենց ասեմ: Կարող ա՝ վատը չի, իրա ախպեր-ընգեր շրջապատում հարգված տղա ա: Էդ ինձ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում: Ու ասում եմ՝ էդ մի տարում ինքը չկար էլ տեսադաշտումս: Առաջին կուրս, բան: Դեռ դպրոցական տարիներից ծանոթ մարդկանց հետ էի շփվում: Բայց այ որ ինքը հայտնվեց մեր կուրսի բավական ինտիմ հավաքույթին ու ոչ մի կերպ չտեղավորվեց դրա մեջ, որ դեռ մի բան էլ սկսեց ինձ կյանքի դասեր տալ (հա, եթե հետաքրքրում ա, թե ինչից եմ տենց ջղայնացել, էն արտահայտությունն էր, թե՝ չգիտեի, որ սենց տեղեր ես գալիս, մեկ էլ որ վատացավ, որ ասեցի՝ հեսա ես էլ եմ պարելու):




> ինտիմ չեմ ուզում Բյուր… ճշմարտությունն եմ ուզում…


ախր չկա, որ ասեմ: սաղ ասել եմ:






> դե ասում եմ էլի… չես կարդացել, խորությամբ չես կարդում… չլինի՞ քեզ մենակ քվե հավաքելն էր հետաքրքրում… հաաա՜՜՜… հիմա հասկանում եմ…


այ մարդ, ինձ քվե պետք չի, հազար անգամ ասում էի՝ Գետնահարկի օգտին քվեարկի







> OK… արդեն չգիտեմ ինչին հավատամ…


չես հավատում, մի հավատա, բայց դա իրոք տենց ա  :LOL:  ահագին խոխմա պատմություն ա: մրցանակաբաշխությանն ընկերուհուս էի ուղարկել: խեղճին հում-հում կերան, ասում էին՝ խաբում ես, թե Նատաշայի ընկերուհին ես, Նատաշան հենց դու ես որ կաս  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Կակտուս, էն օրը էլի «նա ամբողջովին թավալվում էր մահճակալի վրա»-ն եմ հիշել, բացել էր : Հա, ասածս ինչ ա. Իվուն ճիշտ ա ասում, նոր թեմա, նոր կյանք, մի մատ խորքից, ելման դիրքից...


Հա բա, նոր թեմա: Իմ հավեսն էլ էկավ արդեն, գրել եմ ուզում: Թեմա ասե՜ք  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա բա, նոր թեմա: Իմ հավեսն էլ էկավ արդեն, գրել եմ ուզում: Թեմա ասե՜ք


տոնե՞րը  :Blush:  ուղղակի տպվելիս արդեն հնացած կլինի թեման

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ընդսմին որ տեսնում եմ՝ տարածքում ովքեր կան, հասկանում եմ, որ շանսերս զրոյի են ձգտում, սկսում եմ ուրիշ բաներով զբաղվել, միշտ տենց ա եղել : Բայց գրելը դզում ա, մեկ-մեկ պետք ա՝ պրոֆիլակտիկ նկատառումներով:


Գրի մի բան դիր Հայկ ջան… պապայի արև թե քննարկեմ… ես էլ չեմ քննարկելու… 10 տուգանայինը վրես թանգ ա գալի… եկու հատ էլ սենց մրցույթի քննարկման մասնակցեմ էլ ակումբ չեմ կարա մտնեմ ընգեր… Չուկը չդիմացավ վերջը քրֆեց ինձ… տարավ շենքի հետև քրֆեց…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Ամմէ (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սաջիտարիուսը ֆենթեզի էր առաջարկել:
Մենք էլ դա չենք արել երբեք Ակումբում: Գուցե փորձե՞նք:

----------

ivy (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Ամպ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Weather, ամեն դեպքում իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա, քո տարբերակը ո՞րն էր, «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը», թե՞ «Լռությունն ինքն էր» 
> 
> Քաշվել չկա  Երկու տարբերակն էլ իրենց յուրովի հետաքրքրությունն ու հմայքն ունեցել են, անկախ նրանից, թե ով որն է հավանել, ով որը չի հավանել, ով որն է գովել, ով որն է քննադատել:


Չնայած, Անի ջան, իրականում մի քիչ էլ ուսումնասիրեցի ու հասկացա, որ հարցս ավելորդ է: Քո տարբերակի մասին չէի խոսել: Հիմա խոսեմ... «Անվերջանալի դեկտեմբեր կամ հրաշքի սկիզբը»:
Իրականում ինքը գեղեցիկ գործ էր, կամ էլ կարող էր գեղեցիկ գործ լինել: Բայց իրան խանգարող բաներ կային: Ինձ ամենախանգարողը բազմակետերն էին, անվերջ ու անդադար բազմակետերը, որոնք անընդհատ շեղում ու անավարտություն էին հաղորդում: Չիմաստավորված անավարտություն: Երկրորդ խագարողը համեմատություններն էին, որոնք որևէ դրական ազդեցություն չէին ունենում ստեղծագործության վրա ու անհասկանալի էր լինում դրանց օգտագործումը, օրինակ՝ «Գլոբալ տաքացում, որի պատճառն ընդամենը արտադրված ածխաթթու գազն է»: Ի՞նչ աստղատթթու գազ, ի՞նդ գլոբալ տաքացում... Կամ ավելորդ տառերի կիրառումը, օրինակ՝ «ամենաերկաաաաաաաաաաաար»: Ինչի՞ համար էր այդքան շատ ա-երը: Մի «ա»-ով էլ ամեն ինչ ասված կլիներ: 

Բայց, Անի ջան, սրանք էն բաներն էին, որոնք ինձ չբավարարեցին: Իսկ ստեղծագործությանդ մեջ զգացվում էր հեղինակի գեղեցիկը տեսնելու ունակությունը, կյանքը զգալու ունակությունը, ու դրանք կիսվելու, ուրիշին հաղորդակից դարձնելու տաղանդը: Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով դեռ ահագին պետք է աշխատել, հղկել խոսքը, նախադասությունները, շարադրանքը: 

Ու իհարկե սա ընդամենը անհատի կարծիք է, Անի ջան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սաջիտարիուսը ֆենթեզի էր առաջարկել:
> Մենք է դալ չենք արել երբեք Ակումբում: Գուցե փորձե՞նք:


Կարելի ա:  :Smile:  Էս անգամ հաստատ հանդիսատես կլինեմ, տեսնեմ՝ էդ ոնց ա լինում, ես ֆենթզիից հեռու եմ:

----------


## Chuk

Ժողովուրդ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին ուղարկած տարբերակների համար: Գաղտնիք չի, որ շատ գործեր չեմ հավանել (ոնց որ երևի բոլորը), բայց առնվազն կատարած աշխատանքի համար շնորհակալ եմ:


Հաղթողներ ջան, շնորհավորում եմ: Իրականում շատ իրավաչափ էր ձեր հաղթանակը, իմ կարծիքով, ամենատարբերվող ու ամենալավ գործերն էին: Իրականում մեկ էլ Քարահունջի մասին գործն եմ հավանել, բայց սյուժետային բացակայության, զուտ նկարագրություն լինելու պատճառով երևի թե ճիշտ ա, որ ինքը չկա հաղթողների մեջ: Հաղթածներից մենակ «Գետնահարկի» օգտին չեմ քվեարկել, բայց էլի հավանածներիս մեջ էր: Ու ոչ միայն իմ հավանածների, այլ իսկապես լավագույն գործերից էր: Թե ինչու չեմ քվեարկել, թող մնա իմ խղճին, չեմ գրի: Բյուր, քո գործը լավն էր, մենակ ֆինալն էր արհեստական: Կարելի է մշակել՝ հետագայի համար: Լիլ ջան, քո գրածն էլ ա շատ լավը, բայց դու ավելին կարող ես, ու ես գիտեմ, որ նման ոճի գործերում երկարության սահմանափակումը մեծ դեր ունի: Չգիտեմ, որպես խնդրանք ձևակերպեմ, թե ինչ, բայց կուզեի հետագայում էս գործի ավելի ամբողջական տարբերակը կարդալ: Համբարձում, դու չգիտեմ ակումբում կարդում ես, թե չէ, քո գործի մասին արդեն գրել եմ թեմայում, լավ ու ամբողջական պատմվածք է, միայն կուզեի, որ պերսոնաժները նման փոքր տարածքում ավելի քիչ լինեին:

Շնորհավորում եմ ժողովուրդ ջան  :Smile:  Լավ մրցույթ էր, ինձ ուրախացրեց  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, լավ, սենց ասեմ: Կարող ա՝ վատը չի, իրա ախպեր-ընգեր շրջապատում հարգված տղա ա: Էդ *ինձ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում*: Ու ասում եմ՝ էդ մի տարում ինքը չկար էլ տեսադաշտումս: Առաջին կուրս, բան: Դեռ դպրոցական տարիներից ծանոթ մարդկանց հետ էի շփվում: Բայց այ որ ինքը հայտնվեց մեր կուրսի բավական ինտիմ հավաքույթին ու ոչ մի կերպ չտեղավորվեց դրա մեջ, որ դեռ մի բան էլ սկսեց *ինձ կյանքի դասեր տալ* (*հա, եթե հետաքրքրում ա, թե ինչից եմ տենց ջղայնացել, էն արտահայտությունն էր, թե՝ չգիտեի, որ սենց տեղեր ես գալիս, մեկ էլ որ վատացավ, որ ասեցի՝ հեսա ես էլ եմ պարելու*):


ուրեմն դու գրում ես մարդկանց մասին որոնք քեզ  "բացարձակապես չեն հետաքրքրու՞մ"… հետաքրքիր ա… պտի ասենք "ապրես էս ինչ լավ ես անու՞մ"… Բայս խի՞ քեզ սկսեց կյանքի դասեր տալ… ուրիշ մարդ չկա՞ր… ինքը տենց կյանք ա դասավանդու՞մ… 

"Սենց տեղեր"ը որն ա Բյուր… ստրիպ բարը՞… դուք համակուրսեցիներով ստրիպ-բարում ե՞ք հանդիպում, որ հլա պարելն էլ ամոթ ա ու դու էլ իրա իննադու ուզեցիր պարել… Լավ, բայց իրականում ի՞նչ եղավ, պարեցի՞ր…




> ախր չկա, որ ասեմ: սաղ ասել եմ:


հա, բա ո՞նց… ես էլ Ջոն Լեննոնն եմ… 




> այ մարդ, ինձ քվե պետք չի, հազար անգամ ասում էի՝ Գետնահարկի օգտին քվեարկի


Էդ "ստրատեգիան" մենք էլ գիտենք Բյուր ջան… երկնքիից նոր չենք իջել… վատ կլինե՞ր որ հիմա 2-րդ տեղը լինեիր… փոխարենը 3-րդ Գալի հետ կիսում ես…

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին ուղարկած տարբերակների համար: Գաղտնիք չի, որ շատ գործեր չեմ հավանել (ոնց որ երևի բոլորը), բայց առնվազն կատարած աշխատանքի համար շնորհակալ եմ:
> 
> 
> Հաղթողներ ջան, շնորհավորում եմ: Իրականում շատ իրավաչափ էր ձեր հաղթանակը, իմ կարծիքով, ամենատարբերվող ու ամենալավ գործերն էին: Իրականում մեկ էլ Քարահունջի մասին գործն եմ հավանել, բայց սյուժետային բացակայության, զուտ նկարագրություն լինելու պատճառով երևի թե ճիշտ ա, որ ինքը չկա հաղթողների մեջ: Հաղթածներից մենակ «Գետնահարկի» օգտին չեմ քվեարկել, բայց էլի հավանածներիս մեջ էր: Ու ոչ միայն իմ հավանածների, այլ իսկապես լավագույն գործերից էր: Թե ինչու չեմ քվեարկել, թող մնա իմ խղճին, չեմ գրի: Բյուր, քո գործը լավն էր, մենակ ֆինալն էր արհեստական: Կարելի է մշակել՝ հետագայի համար: Լիլ ջան, քո գրածն էլ ա շատ լավը, բայց դու ավելին կարող ես, ու ես գիտեմ, որ նման ոճի գործերում երկարության սահմանափակումը մեծ դեր ունի: Չգիտեմ, որպես խնդրանք ձևակերպեմ, թե ինչ, բայց կուզեի հետագայում էս գործի ավելի ամբողջական տարբերակը կարդալ: Համբարձում, դու չգիտեմ ակումբում կարդում ես, թե չէ, քո գործի մասին արդեն գրել եմ թեմայում, լավ ու ամբողջական պատմվածք է, միայն կուզեի, որ պերսոնաժները նման փոքր տարածքում ավելի քիչ լինեին:
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ ժողովուրդ ջան  Լավ մրցույթ էր, ինձ ուրախացրեց


Պարոն Աշոտյան Դուք ե՞ք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ուրեմն դու գրում ես մարդկանց մասին որոնք քեզ  "բացարձակապես չեն հետաքրքրու՞մ"… հետաքրքիր ա… պտի ասենք "ապրես էս ինչ լավ ես անու՞մ"… Բայս խի՞ քեզ սկսեց կյանքի դասեր տալ… ուրիշ մարդ չկա՞ր… ինքը տենց կյանք ա դասավանդու՞մ…


Մեֆ, դասական քյառթական մոտեցում: Պիտի իրա շրջապատի աղջիկներին «տեր» կանգնի:




> "Սենց տեղեր"ը որն ա Բյուր… ստրիպ բարը՞… դուք համակուրսեցիներով ստրիպ-բարում ե՞ք հանդիպում, որ հլա պարելն էլ ամոթ ա ու դու էլ իրա իննադու ուզեցիր պարել… Լավ, բայց իրականում ի՞նչ եղավ, պարեցի՞ր…


Ի՞նչ ստրիպ բառ, ի՞նչ բան: Մեֆ, երևանյան սովորական փաբ ա: Ոչ ստրիպ ա, ոչ էլ, ուղղակի քյառթի տեղ չի: Դու լրիվ կտրվել ես հայկական իրականությունից: Չէ, չպարեցի: Ու հերիք ա էլի իսկականից, ես չեմ սիրում իմ պատմվածքների նյութը հանրային սեփականություն դարձնել: Ինչ ուզում ես, մտածի: Հա, սաղ քո ասածն ա:




> Էդ "ստրատեգիան" մենք էլ գիտենք Բյուր ջան… երկնքիից նոր չենք իջել… վատ կլինե՞ր որ հիմա 2-րդ տեղը լինեիր… փոխարենը 3-րդ Գալի հետ կիսում ես…


Ուֆ, Մեֆ, լավ էլի: Հա, շատ ավելի վատ կլիներ, որ երկրորդ տեղ մենակ լինեի: Ասում եմ՝ իրոք կուզեի Գալը հաղթեր: Ինձ մեկ էր՝ որ տեղը կընկնեմ: Էս գործով ինձ մեկ էր: Մենակ թե Գալը հաղթեր: Եթե քո աշխարհում դա չի տեղավորվում, քո գործն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին ուղարկած տարբերակների համար: Գաղտնիք չի, որ շատ գործեր չեմ հավանել (ոնց որ երևի բոլորը), բայց առնվազն կատարած աշխատանքի համար շնորհակալ եմ:
> 
> 
> Հաղթողներ ջան, շնորհավորում եմ: Իրականում շատ իրավաչափ էր ձեր հաղթանակը, իմ կարծիքով, ամենատարբերվող ու ամենալավ գործերն էին: Իրականում մեկ էլ Քարահունջի մասին գործն եմ հավանել, բայց սյուժետային բացակայության, զուտ նկարագրություն լինելու պատճառով երևի թե ճիշտ ա, որ ինքը չկա հաղթողների մեջ: Հաղթածներից մենակ «Գետնահարկի» օգտին չեմ քվեարկել, բայց էլի հավանածներիս մեջ էր: Ու ոչ միայն իմ հավանածների, այլ իսկապես լավագույն գործերից էր: Թե ինչու չեմ քվեարկել, թող մնա իմ խղճին, չեմ գրի: Բյուր, քո գործը լավն էր, մենակ ֆինալն էր արհեստական: Կարելի է մշակել՝ հետագայի համար: Լիլ ջան, քո գրածն էլ ա շատ լավը, բայց դու ավելին կարող ես, ու ես գիտեմ, որ նման ոճի գործերում երկարության սահմանափակումը մեծ դեր ունի: Չգիտեմ, որպես խնդրանք ձևակերպեմ, թե ինչ, բայց կուզեի հետագայում էս գործի ավելի ամբողջական տարբերակը կարդալ: Համբարձում, դու չգիտեմ ակումբում կարդում ես, թե չէ, քո գործի մասին արդեն գրել եմ թեմայում, լավ ու ամբողջական պատմվածք է, միայն կուզեի, որ պերսոնաժները նման փոքր տարածքում ավելի քիչ լինեին:
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ ժողովուրդ ջան  Լավ մրցույթ էր, ինձ ուրախացրեց


Չուկ, իրոք շատ լավ մրցույթ էր  :Smile:  Չես պատկերացնի՝ ոնց եմ հպարտանում ակումբով: Շնորհակալություն կազմակերպիչներին՝ Հեթանոսին, քեզ, Անուկին, մյուսներին: Հույս ունեմ՝ ավանդույթ կդառնա: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա իմ պատմվածքին, ապա իրա ամբողջ իմաստը հենց վերջն էր, որը, ոնց հասկանում եմ, չի ստացվել: Ճիշտ ա՝ եթե ավելի շատ տեղ ունենայի, ավելի տրամաբանական կսարքեի վերջը: Բայց դե անցած-գնացած գործ ա, ես էլ դրա վրա աշխատողը չեմ  :Jpit:  Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար:

----------

CactuSoul (01.12.2012), Chuk (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, մի նեղվի, ջան: Մեֆին էլի տարել ա: Իր հետ պատահում ա: Հաճախ:
Մեֆ, ինձ ասելիք ունե՞ս:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Համբարձումը մեզ տենց էլ չպատվեց իր թանկագին ներկայությամբ:

----------

Arpine (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դասական քյառթական մոտեցում: Պիտի իրա շրջապատի աղջիկներին «տեր» կանգնի:


բայց ինքը ինչի՞ պտի քեզ տեր կանգներ… հը՞… դու իրա ի՞նչն ես…





> Ի՞նչ ստրիպ բառ, ի՞նչ բան: Մեֆ, երևանյան սովորական փաբ ա: Ոչ ստրիպ ա, ոչ էլ, ուղղակի քյառթի տեղ չի: Դու լրիվ կտրվել ես հայկական իրականությունից: Չէ, չպարեցի: Ու հերիք ա էլի իսկականից, ես չեմ սիրում իմ պատմվածքների նյութը *հանրային սեփականություն դարձնե*լ: Ինչ ուզում ես, մտածի: Հա, սաղ քո ասածն ա:


Արդեն դառել ա Բյուր ջան, ես մեղացվոր ե՞մ… հիմա էլ ինձ ե՞ս մեղադրում… ըհը… 





> Ուֆ, Մեֆ, լավ էլի: Հա, *շատ ավելի վատ կլիներ, որ երկրորդ տեղ մենակ լինեի*: Ասում եմ՝ իրոք կուզեի Գալը հաղթեր: *Ինձ մեկ էր՝ որ տեղը կընկնեմ:* Էս գործով ինձ մեկ էր: Մենակ թե Գալը հաղթեր:


իսկ որ 3-ով լինեիք, կամ 4-ով… կամ սաղով ավելի հավես չէր լինի՞… ընկերովի մահը հարսանիքից էլ լավ ա, բա ընկերովի հաղթանակը ինչքան լավ կլիներ… բա որ մեկ ա խի՞ ես մասնակցում… դու չլնեիր հիմա Գալը 2-րդ տեղը հանգիստ բռնել էր… էլ չեմ ասում որ քո նինի ձեներն էլ գային կարող ա 1-նը լիներ… տենց ե՞ս ուզում… 




> Եթե քո աշխարհում դա չի տեղավորվում, քո գործն ա:


…իսկ էս արտահայտությունից ես շատ վիրավորվեցի… ո՞նց կարաս դու տենց բան ասես… ի՞նչ խղճով…

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, մի նեղվի, ջան: Մեֆին էլի տարել ա: Իր հետ պատահում ա: Հաճախ:
> Մեֆ, *ինձ ասելիք ունե՞ս*:


ես ո՞նց չեմ քվեարկել… Բյուրին գծերից քցեինք… ես դաժե մտածում էի ՖԲ-ից մարդ բերեմ քվեարկել տամ Քարահունջը առաջ գցեմ, բայց հետո… իմ էշ խելքն ասա, էլի… մտածում էի Խենթը, բայց ձեբերը հերիք չէր մեկ էլ չէին համաձայնվում կարդային… ասում էին երկար ա նկարներ էլ չունի…

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց ինքը ինչի՞ պտի քեզ տեր կանգներ… հը՞… դու իրա ի՞նչն ես…


Բա իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ: Ուղղակի իրա քյառթական մտածելակերպով տենց չի: 





> Արդեն դառել ա Բյուր ջան, ես մեղացվոր ե՞մ… հիմա էլ ինձ ե՞ս մեղադրում… ըհը…


կարո՞ղ ա դու չես խոսացնում





> իսկ որ 3-ով լինեիք, կամ 4-ով… կամ սաղով ավելի հավես չէր լինի՞… ընկերովի մահը հարսանիքից էլ լավ ա, բա ընկերովի հաղթանակը ինչքան լավ կլիներ… բա որ մեկ ա խի՞ ես մասնակցում… դու չլնեիր հիմա Գալը 2-րդ տեղը հանգիստ բռնել էր… էլ չեմ ասում որ քո նինի ձեներն էլ գային կարող ա 1-նը լիներ… տենց ե՞ս ուզում…


Մեֆ, ես արդեն սովոր եմ, որ մրցույթներում չեմ հաղթում: Դրա համար ինձ համար սյուրպրիզ էր, որ հլը մի բան էլ երկրորդ տեղ գրավեցի: Էս տարվա լավագույն արդյունքս էր, բայց հաստատ լավագույն գործս չէր: Եթե ուզում ես, ես հանգիստ կարամ հրաժարվեմ իմ մրցանակից ու երկրորդ տեղը զիջեմ Գալին: Դա ինձ համար խնդիր չի:





> …իսկ էս արտահայտությունից ես շատ վիրավորվեցի… ո՞նց կարաս դու տենց բան ասես… ի՞նչ խղճով…


Էն խղճով, որով դու շարունակում ես թեման քչփորել  :Wink:

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համբարձումը մեզ տենց էլ չպատվեց իր թանկագին ներկայությամբ:


Գալ… ի՞նչ գիտես ինչ կլներ… Հենա Բյուրը պատվել էր սաղին խառնում էր…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, ախպոր պես, տենց լուրջ-լուրջ մի պատասխանի էլի Մեֆին, կատակում ա ախր: Իրա արևին:
Մեֆ, will you please be so kind to cut the crap?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, ախպոր պես, տենց լուրջ-լուրջ մի պատասխանի էլի Մեֆին, կատակում ա ախր: Իրա արևին:
> Մեֆ, will you please be so kind to cut the crap?


հլա մի հատ ավատարիս նայի… կատակում ա՞…

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախպոր պես, տենց լուրջ-լուրջ մի պատասխանի էլի Մեֆին, կատակում ա ախր: Իրա արևին:
> Մեֆ, will you please be so kind to cut the crap?


Գալ, ջոկում եմ: Ինադու ներվայնացնում ա: Ուղղակի հոգնած եմ, ի վիճակի չեմ լուրջ չընդունելու  :Jpit:

----------

Ամմէ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ, ջոկում եմ: Ինադու ներվայնացնում ա: Ուղղակի հոգնած եմ, ի վիճակի չեմ լուրջ չընդունելու


սենց գրառում Լեռնիկից հետո չէի կարդացել…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հլա մի հատ ավատարիս նայի… կատակում ա՞…


Տո դու էլ, ավատարդ էլ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

Ուզում  եմ  շնորհակալություն  հայտնել   բոլոր  ստեղծագործողներին,  իրենց  մասնակցության,  և  իրենց  կատարած  աշխատանքի  համար: Ինչպես  նաև   շնորհավորում  եմ    հաղթողներին՝  Գալաթիային, Համբարձումին  և  StrangeLittleGirl-ին,  դուք  իրոք  ձեր  գործում  վարպետներ  եք:
Անհամբեր  կսպասեմ  հաջորդ  մրցույթին,  և  շատ  կուզենաի  հաջորդ  մրցույթին  մասնակցեին  նաև   մեր  մյուս  տաղանդավոր  ստեղծագործողները:

----------

Arpine (01.12.2012), CactuSoul (01.12.2012), Ամմէ (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> իմ մոտ վաղուց էր սուգ, հենց մտա էս ակումբ, սգալու բանա էս ճաշակը ու խոսակցականը, որը տիրումա երիտասարդների մոտ,մրցույթն ավարտվեց, թույլ տվեք գոնե հիմա խոսեմ, թե ինչ ահավոր վիճակումա գտնվում մեր երիտասարդությունը


*Weather* ջան, չգիտեմ ինչից ես նեղվել, բայց երանի մեր էսօրվա երիտասարդության թեկուզ 10 տոկոսը Ակումբի ժողովրդի մակարդակն ունենար: 
Հետևիր քննարկումներին տարբեր թեմաներում, դու էլ մասնակցիր, թեմաներ ստեղծիր, խնդիրներ առաջ քաշի ու կտեսնես տարբերությունը: 
Հիմա նեղվածությունդ չի թողնում սթափ նայես, հետագայում ինքդ կհամոզվես դրանում:

----------

Avira (02.12.2012), CactuSoul (01.12.2012), kivera (01.12.2012), Malxas (01.12.2012), Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Ամմէ (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (01.12.2012), Տրիբուն (01.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Գրածները կարդացվում են, բայց մի տեսակ գրաքննության ա ենթարկվում, հետո կամ պատասխանվում, կամ չէ  :Smile:  մի տեսակ բանակի օրենքնա գործում էստեղ, Համբարձում Համբարձումյանը կասեր «դեմբելություն»` նորեկներին հիմնականում չեն անդրադառնում, որպեսզի «չճնշվեն»  :Smile:  կամ նրանց դիտարկում են 17-ից մեկի «պոտենցիալ» հեղինակ, ի դեպ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ բոլորիդ, Հեթանոս ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, որ ինձ հրավիրեցիր, իսկ ընդհանրապես Մեֆիստոֆելես ես էստեղ շատ էլ անելիք չունեմ, իսկապես, ինչ մտածում եմ կարդում եմ քո մեկնաբանություններում, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 


> Ասեմ… մեկը որ անկոչ հյուրի նման հայտնվում ա, դրան պատմվածք չեն նվիրում… ոչ էլ պատժում են… ոչ էլ փորձում են գայթակղել (չասես չի եղեկ)… փորձել ես, քյառթը վրեդ չի նայել դու էլ կատաղել ես, մտքիդ եկածը մտածել ես ու հետո էլ գրել ես… սիրելուց չես նայում քյառթ ա թե չէ… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> դու իմ գրածները չես կարդու՞մ… այսինքն ում եմ ասում… դու գրող ես ուզում դառնալ ոչ թե կարդացող…  
> 
> իմիջայլոց ասեմ… հեչ լավ չես պախկվում… դու որ քեզ չես տեսնում, չի նշանակում որ մարդիկ էլ քեզ չեն տեսնում…  գիտեմ աչքերդ փակել ես ու բան չի երևացել…

----------

Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ավարտվե՞ց էս մրցույթը: Բա մի հատ ձեն հանեիք, մի բան գրեինք, ուրիշների գրածները կարդայինք: Մարդ չեք, էլի: 

Ես հետմահու քվերակում եմ 7-ի՝ «Մի կտոր երջանկության» օգտին՝ լիքը գործիս մեջ ինձ կեսժամանոց բարձր տրամադրություն պարգևելու համար:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Weather

> *Weather* ջան, չգիտեմ ինչից ես նեղվել, բայց երանի մեր էսօրվա երիտասարդության թեկուզ 10 տոկոսը Ակումբի ժողովրդի մակարդակն ունենար: 
> Հետևիր քննարկումներին տարբեր թեմաներում, դու էլ մասնակցիր, թեմաներ ստեղծիր, խնդիրներ առաջ քաշի ու կտեսնես տարբերությունը: 
> Հիմա նեղվածությունդ չի թողնում սթափ նայես, հետագայում ինքդ կհամոզվես դրանում:


հա համաձայն եմ 10 տոկոսի պահով, հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ էստեղ մարդիկ զբաղվում են ընթերցանությամբ, թե չէ նստում ես տրանսպորտ 10-ից 9-ը մենակ odnoklassniki-ից ու չգիտեմ ինչերիցա խոսում, հարցը դրանց մասին չի, քննադատությունս տվյալ դեպքում գրող, ընթերցող ակումբցիներինա վերաբերում,հենց մենակ էն, որ իրանք մի աստիճան վերև են կանգնած չընթերցող երիտասարդությունից

----------


## Weather

հատուկ ներում եմ հայցում "Գետնահարկի" հեղինակից, հեղինակը տաղանդավոր է, չգիտեմ ով է, չեմ էլ նայել,բայց իսկապես լավ գործ էր ու կուզեի լիներ առաջինը, էս մրցույթում իմ նախընտրած ստեղծագործություններից մեկն է, իսկ մյուսը /լիլիթ Կարապետյանի "Անվերնագիր 3"-ը, շնորհակալ եմ նրանց

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> հատուկ ներում եմ հայցում "Գետնահարկի" հեղինակից, հեղինակը տաղանդավոր է, չգիտեմ ով է, չեմ էլ նայել,բայց իսկապես լավ գործ էր ու կուզեի լիներ առաջինը, էս մրցույթում իմ նախընտրած ստեղծագործություններից մեկն է, իսկ մյուսը /լիլիթ Կարապետյանի "Անվերնագիր 3"-ը, շնորհակալ եմ նրանց




Հըն՞, դեռ տխուր ես՞  :Think: : Լսիր ակումբում ենքան լավ մարդիկ կան: Այ օրինակ դու գիտե՞ս ,թե մեր Արէան, Մալխասը, Լիոնը ինչ լավ են գրում :Wink: : Հըլը մի հատ մտի ՛կարդա, տես ինչ շնորհալի մարդիկ են: Համ էլ անուննդ չգիտեմ, կասե՞ ինձ քո անունը Weather  ջան: :Smile:

----------

Malxas (01.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Հա ,մի բան էլ կա, դու միայն սրանով մի սահմանափակվիր: Նմանատիպ թեմաներում հաճախակի է էսպիսի լեզվակռիվներ լինում, խելացի թեմաները ու խելացի մարդիկ ավելի շատ զուսպ, իրենց համար իրենց գրառումներն են անում,անընդհատ վեճեր չեն փնտրում ու ուրիշերին անտեղի չեն քննադատում (իրենք իրենց արժեքն էլ գիտեն, մյուսներինն էլ) :Wink: :Դե, դու էլ նորեկ ես, աշխատիր նմանատիպ ծուղակներից հեռու մնալ, սա ակումբի աշխույժությունն ու հետաքրքրությունն ապահովելու համար է ( սեփական փորձից եմ ասում :Wink:  ):

----------

Malxas (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Սաջիտարիուսը ֆենթեզի էր առաջարկել:
> Մենք էլ դա չենք արել երբեք Ակումբում: Գուցե փորձե՞նք:


Ֆենթեզին բարդ է, շատերը չգիտեն էլ ֆենթեզիի ու ֆանտաստիկայի տարբերությունը: Համոզված եմ, որ տարբերակների մեծ մասը կլինի «չի համապատասխանում ժանրին» օպերայից: Բայց դե իհարկե կարելի է փորձել...

Ուղղակի ես կարծում եմ՝ ավելի լավ կլինի *ոչ թե ժանր* ընտրել, *այլ թեմա*, իսկ ժանրը կարելի է թողնել գրողի հայեցողությանը, քանի որ ընտրված թեմայով կարելի է ամեն ժանրում էլ գրել, նայած թե ով ինչ է նախընտրում: Ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆենթեզին բարդ է, շատերը չգիտեն էլ ֆենթեզիի ու ֆանտաստիկայի տարբերությունը: Համոզված եմ, որ տարբերակների մեծ մասը կլինի «չի համապատասխանում ժանրին» օպերայից: Բայց դե իհարկե կարելի է փորձել...
> 
> Ուղղակի ես կարծում եմ՝ ավելի լավ կլինի *ոչ թե ժանր* ընտրել, *այլ թեմա*, իսկ ժանրը կարելի է թողնել գրողի հայեցողությանը, քանի որ ընտրված թեմայով կարելի է ամեն ժանրում էլ գրել, նայած թե ով ինչ է նախընտրում: Ի՞նչ կասեք:


Ֆենթզիի հետ կապված մի ուրիշ խնդիր էլ կա: Հնարավոր կլինի՞ 7500 նիշի սահմաններում ֆենթզի գրել: Ինձ թվում ա՝ դրա համար ավելի շատ տարածք ա պետք: Բայց ամեն դեպքում շատ հավես կլիներ, եթե ակումբում ֆենթզի լիներ: Ուղղակի որակային առումով մի քիչ ռիսկային ա:

----------

ivy (01.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ֆենթեզին բարդ է, շատերը չգիտեն էլ ֆենթեզիի ու ֆանտաստիկայի տարբերությունը: Համոզված եմ, որ տարբերակների մեծ մասը կլինի «չի համապատասխանում ժանրին» օպերայից: Բայց դե իհարկե կարելի է փորձել...
> 
> Ուղղակի ես կարծում եմ՝ ավելի լավ կլինի *ոչ թե ժանր* ընտրել, *այլ թեմա*, իսկ ժանրը կարելի է թողնել գրողի հայեցողությանը, քանի որ ընտրված թեմայով կարելի է ամեն ժանրում էլ գրել, նայած թե ով ինչ է նախընտրում: Ի՞նչ կասեք:


Այվի ջան, քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ էն առումով, որ օրինակ եթե ֆենթզի, ես միանգամից պաս, մթամ մնացած սաղ մրցույթներին մասնակցում էի, էլի, բայց մրցույթի համար ժանրային սահմաններ դնելն ավելի ճիշտ ա, քան թեմատիկ, որովհետև ասենք՝ ի՞նչ թեմա, դա շատ ավելի ա կաշկանդում: Ամենաճիշտը ֆենթզին մրցի ֆենթզիի հետ, պատմական թեմայով գործը պատմականի հետ, ու էդպես շարունակ: Կարող ա՝ ուղղակի ես չեմ կարողանում թեմա ասածի տակ ինչ նկատի ունես հասկանամ:

----------


## ivy

> Ֆենթզիի հետ կապված մի ուրիշ խնդիր էլ կա: Հնարավոր կլինի՞ 7500 նիշի սահմաններում ֆենթզի գրել: Ինձ թվում ա՝ դրա համար ավելի շատ տարածք ա պետք: Բայց ամեն դեպքում շատ հավես կլիներ, եթե ակումբում ֆենթզի լիներ: Ուղղակի որակային առումով մի քիչ ռիսկային ա:


Սահմանների հետ կապված դժվարության մասին էլ եմ մտածել... Բայց դե կարելի է քո էն ասածով առաջնորդվել. «Թե տղա ես, գրի»  :Jpit: 
Ժանր եք հա՞ ուզում, ոչ թե թեմա  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ էն առումով, որ օրինակ եթե ֆենթզի, ես միանգամից պաս, մթամ մնացած սաղ մրցույթներին մասնակցում էի, էլի, բայց մրցույթի համար ժանրային սահմաններ դնելն ավելի ճիշտ ա, քան թեմատիկ, որովհետև ասենք՝ ի՞նչ թեմա, դա շատ ավելի ա կաշկանդում: Ամենաճիշտը ֆենթզնին մցրի ֆենթզիի հետ, պատմական թեմայով գործը պատմականի հետ, ու էդպես շարունակ: Կարող ա՝ ուղղակի ես չեմ կարողանում թեմա ասածի տակ ինչ նկատի ունես հասկանամ:


Թեման կարող է լինել ինչ ուզես, օրինակ՝ «Գաղտնիք» կամ Ամպի առաջարկած «Նամակ» կամ էլ թեկուզ «Աշխարհի վերջ», ինչ մտքովդ անցնի: Իսկ ժանրը՝ կատակերգություն, սարսափ, ֆանտաստիկա, հեքիաթ և այլն, արդեն ամեն մի գրող ինքը կորոշի:

----------

Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այվի ջան, քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ էն առումով, որ օրինակ եթե ֆենթզի, ես միանգամից պաս, մթամ մնացած սաղ մրցույթներին մասնակցում էի, էլի, բայց մրցույթի համար ժանրային սահմաններ դնելն ավելի ճիշտ ա, քան թեմատիկ, որովհետև ասենք՝ ի՞նչ թեմա, դա շատ ավելի ա կաշկանդում: Ամենաճիշտը ֆենթզին մրցի ֆենթզիի հետ, պատմական թեմայով գործը պատմականի հետ, ու էդպես շարունակ: Կարող ա՝ ուղղակի ես չեմ կարողանում թեմա ասածի տակ ինչ նկատի ունես հասկանամ:


Շին, թեմատիկ սահմանափակում ա օրինակ Ռայի հենց նոր դրած աշխարհի վերջի մասին մրցույթը: 
Բայց մտածում եմ՝ երևի Ռիփը ճիշտ ա, թեմատիկ սահմանափակումն ավելի ճիշտ ա: Ժանրն ավելի կաշկանդող ա, ավելի քիչ մարդկանց կմղի ստեղծագործության, իսկ ավելի շուտ ով ինչ պատրաստի բան ունի դարակներում պահած, կուղարկի, իսկ ով չունի, չի էլ փորձի գրել էդ ժանրում, ու էլի մոտավորապես սենց կաշա կունենանք: Իսկ թեմատիկ սահմանափակման լավն էն ա, որ դժվար՝ պատրաստի գործ ունենաս, պիտի նստես, հատուկ մրցույթի համար գրես: Ու էս մրցույթների հավեսը հենց հատուկ մրցույթի համար գրված լինելն ա:

----------

ivy (01.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Թեման կարող է լինել ինչ ուզես, օրինակ՝ «Գաղտնիք» կամ Ամպի առաջարկած «Նամակ» կամ էլ թեկուզ «Աշխարհի վերջ», ինչ մտքովդ անցնի: Իսկ ժանրը՝ կատակերգություն, սարսափ, ֆանտաստիկա, հեքիաթ և այլն, արդեն ամեն մի գրող ինքը կորոշի:


Հա, դե եթե տենց լայն, ուրեմն բան չեմ ասում, թե չէ ես միանգամից դպրոցական շարադրությունները հիշեցի՝ Գարուն, Ինչ եմ արել ամառային արձակուրդներին :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, կարծում եմ՝ նամակն էլ ա ժանր:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, կարծում եմ՝ նամակն էլ ա ժանր:


Նայած ոնց նայես, իմ կարծիքով Ամպը նկատի չուներ նամակ գրելը, այլ նկատի ուներ «Նամակ» թեման:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Ամպ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես թեմատիկ սահմանափակմամբ մրցույթին երբեք լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվի, նախորոք եմ ասում: Դրա համար էլ բլիցն ենք թեմատիկ սահմանափակմամբ արել, ոչ թե հիմնականը: «Հյուգո» մրցանակը ֆանտաստիկ/գիտաֆանտաստիկ ժանրում, ոչ թե «Ինչ եմ արել ամառը» թեմայով գրված աշխատանքների համար է տրվում, էլի:

----------

ivy (01.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նայած ոնց նայես, իմ կարծիքով Ամպը նկատի չուներ նամակ գրելը, այլ նկատի ուներ «Նամակ» թեման:


Հա՜, ինձ թվաց՝ նամակ գրելը: 




> Ես թեմատիկ սահմանափակմամբ մրցույթին երբեք լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվի, նախորոք եմ ասում: Դրա համար էլ բլիցն ենք թեմատիկ սահմանափակմամբ արել, ոչ թե հիմնականը: «Հյուգո» մրցանակը ֆանտաստիկ/գիտաֆանտաստիկ ժանրում, ոչ թե «Ինչ եմ արել ամառը» թեմայով գրված աշխատանքների համար է տրվում, էլի:


Ռայ, էսպես թե էնպես էս մրցույթն ավելի շատ բլիցի նման ա ընթանում, ավելի շատ խաղային ա, քան իրան ծանր պահող ժյուրիով մրցույթների: Դրա համար պետք ա մի բան անել, որ ընթերցողին հետաքրքրի:

----------


## ivy

Դե երևի «թեմա»-ից մի քիչ «շարադրության» հոտ է գալիս, բայց դե նայած ինչ թեմա, եսիմ...
Կոնկրետ ինձ երկու դեպքում էլ հետաքրքիր կլինի՝ թե ժանրային մրցույթը, թե թեմատիկ:
Ուղղակի որ նայում եմ Հավաքածուի հիմնական կոնտինգենտին, հավատս չի գալիս, թե ֆենթզին կհաջողվի...

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, դե եթե տենց լայն, ուրեմն բան չեմ ասում, թե չէ ես միանգամից դպրոցական շարադրությունները հիշեցի՝ Գարուն, Ինչ եմ արել ամառային արձակուրդներին


Շին, օրինակ դու մի անգամ անցկացրել էիր մրցույթ՝ «Քաղաք» թեմայով, շատ էլ ակտիվ անցավ, ի դեպ Ռայն էլ էր մասնակցում քննարկումներին: Ռուֆին լավ քլնգել էր, հիշում եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## impression

եթե անպայման ֆենթզի եք ուզում, էկեք փորձնական բաներ անենք, տեսնենք ինչքանով ա ստացվում, որ կարդացողն էլ ստիպված չլինի ամեն տեսակի աղբ կարդա ուղղակի որ վերջում ասի՝ չէ էրեխեք, չի ստացվել

էկեք ուղղակի գրենք տեսնենք ինչ ա ստացվում, առանց մրցույթի, ու եթե առանց պարտավորվելու կարդացողներ ունենանք, ուրեմն իրոք ստացվել ա

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, էսպես թե էնպես էս մրցույթն ավելի շատ բլիցի նման ա ընթանում, ավելի շատ խաղային ա, քան իրան ծանր պահող ժյուրիով մրցույթների: Դրա համար պետք ա մի բան անել, որ ընթերցողին հետաքրքրի:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ իմաստ ունի սպասել, տեսնել, թե Դավիթն ի՞նչ ուղղությամբ կուզի զարգացնել մրցույթը: Ինչ ասի, ես տակը ստորագրում եմ: Ի վերջո, այս մրցույթի միակ հաստատուն/վստահելի մասը մինչև հիմա Դավիթն է եղել  :LOL:  եթե Դավիթն ուզում է, որ բլից լինի, թող լինի: Եթե ուզում է լրջացնել, լրջացնենք: Ցանկացած դեպքում, բաց քվեարկությունն իրեն ինչ-որ չափով արդարացրեց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե երևի «թեմա»-ից մի քիչ «շարադրության» հոտ է գալիս, բայց դե նայած ինչ թեմա, եսիմ...
> Կոնկրետ ինձ երկու դեպքում էլ հետաքրքիր կլինի՝ թե ժանրային մրցույթը, թե թեմատիկ:
> Ուղղակի որ նայում եմ Հավաքածուի հիմնական կոնտինգենտին, հավատս չի գալիս, թե ֆենթզին կհաջողվի...


Ռիփ, հաշվի առ նաև, որ մյուս մրցույթին ակումբն էլ կմասնակցի, ակումբի հիմնական կոնտինգենտին էլ հաշվի առ, որի համար, կարծում եմ, խնդիր չի լինի ֆենթզին: Խնդիրն ավելի շատ նիշերի սահմանափակումն ա, ես դրանից եմ վախենում: 

Չէ, ինչու՞ ա շարադրության հոտ գալիս թեմայից: Էն ա, լիքը գրական մրցույթներ թեմաներով են էղել: Որպես կանոն, թեմատիկ սահմանափակումներովին ավելի քիչ մարդ ա մասնակցել, բայց գոնե տեսնում ես՝ մարդը նստել, հենց մրցույթի համար ա գրել:

----------

ivy (01.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> եթե անպայման ֆենթզի եք ուզում, էկեք փորձնական բաներ անենք, տեսնենք ինչքանով ա ստացվում, որ կարդացողն էլ ստիպված չլինի ամեն տեսակի աղբ կարդա ուղղակի որ վերջում ասի՝ չէ էրեխեք, չի ստացվել
> 
> էկեք ուղղակի գրենք տեսնենք ինչ ա ստացվում, առանց մրցույթի, ու եթե առանց պարտավորվելու կարդացողներ ունենանք, ուրեմն իրոք ստացվել ա


Ֆենտեզի մեծ մրցույթ մի քանի ամսից մենք ենք կազմակերպում, երկրորդ Armcon-ը: Լուրջ բան է ահագին:

----------

impression (01.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), Sagittarius (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ իմաստ ունի սպասել, տեսնել, թե Դավիթն ի՞նչ ուղղությամբ կուզի զարգացնել մրցույթը: Ինչ ասի, ես տակը ստորագրում եմ: Ի վերջո, այս մրցույթի միակ հաստատուն/վստահելի մասը մինչև հիմա Դավիթն է եղել  եթե Դավիթն ուզում է, որ բլից լինի, թող լինի: Եթե ուզում է լրջացնել, լրջացնենք: Ցանկացած դեպքում, բաց քվեարկությունն իրեն ինչ-որ չափով արդարացրեց:


Բայ, ես վախենում եմ՝ ինքը էլի էս հարցը քվեարկության դնի, ոնց որ էն անգամ արեց, երբ ես ու Հայկը մեջտեղից ճղվում էինք, որ որևէ տեսակի սահմանափակում պետք ա, մյուսներն ասում էին՝ ոչ մի սահմանափակում: Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ՝ հիմա ակնհայտ ա, որ սահմանափակում պետք ա: Ժանրային կլինի, թե թեմատիկ, դա ավելի պակաս էական ա: Կարևորը՝ լինի:

----------

ivy (01.12.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե անպայման ֆենթզի եք ուզում, էկեք փորձնական բաներ անենք, տեսնենք ինչքանով ա ստացվում, որ կարդացողն էլ ստիպված չլինի ամեն տեսակի աղբ կարդա ուղղակի որ վերջում ասի՝ չէ էրեխեք, չի ստացվել
> 
> էկեք ուղղակի գրենք տեսնենք ինչ ա ստացվում, առանց մրցույթի, ու եթե առանց պարտավորվելու կարդացողներ ունենանք, ուրեմն իրոք ստացվել ա


ըհը  :Smile:  մի հատ միջանկյալ փակ աչքերով չանե՞նք կամ համատեղները ֆենթզի գրենք: հավես կլինի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էրեխեք, ես ֆենթզին որպես Ակումբի մրցույթ նկատի ունեի: Հավաքածուի հաջորդ մրցույթին դեռ ժամանակ կա չէ՞: 
Որ չնստենք էդքան սպասենք, մի հատ Ակումբային մրցույթ անենք: 
Եթե Հավաքածուից մարդ ուզենա մասնակցի, որ Ակումբում գրացվել ու քննարկումներին մասնակցում էր, ավելի լավ, բայց հենց մրցույթը Ակումբային լինի:

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012)

----------


## impression

համ Բյուրի մտքին եմ համաձայն, համ Գալաթեայի

ու հետն էլ կազմ ու պատրաստ

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Էրեխեք, ես ֆենթզին որպես Ակումբի մրցույթ նկատի ունեի: Հավաքածուի հաջորդ մրցույթին դեռ ժամանակ կա չէ՞: 
> Որ չնստենք էդքան սպասենք, մի հատ Ակումբային մրցույթ անենք: 
> Եթե Հավաքածուից մարդ ուզենա մասնակցի, որ Ակումբում գրացվել ու քննարկումներին մասնակցում էր, ավելի լավ, բայց հենց մրցույթը Ակումբային լինի:


Գալ, ինչքան հասկացա, Դավիթը որոշեց ավելի հաճախակի դարձնել մրցույթը, էնպես որ մյուսը կարծում եմ շատ շուտով կլինի:
Իսկ թե ակումբային մրցույթ, ապա ես կողմ եմ ֆենթզիին երկու ձեռքով ու առանց նիշերի սահմանափակման  :Yahoo: 

Էդ նիշերի սահմանափակումը Գրեթերթում տպվելու պատճառով է:

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալ, ինչքան հասկացա, Դավիթը որոշեց ավելի հաճախակի դարձնել մրցույթը, էնպես որ մյուսը կարծում եմ շատ շուտով կլինի:
> Իսկ թե ակումբային մրցույթ, ապա ես կողմ եմ ֆենթզիին երկու ձեռքով ու առանց նիշերի սահմանափակման 
> 
> Էդ նիշերի սահմանափակումը Գրեթերթում տպվելու պատճառով է:


Ուրեմն լուրջ էկեք փակ աչքերով անենք  :Smile:  ամենահավեսը դա կլինի

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012), impression (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Համ էլ ֆենթզիի կայֆն էն ա, որ բոլորիս համար նորություն ու մի տեսակ challenge կլինի: Ու քանի որ ֆենթզիի ոճը սպեցիֆիկ ա, դժվար կլինի ջոկել որն ումն ա, գուշակելն ավելի հետաքրքիր դառնա:

Իսկ թեման լավ գաղափար ա, Այվ, ու կարելի ա հաջորդ Հավաքածուի համար կիրառել:

----------

ivy (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն լուրջ էկեք փակ աչքերով անենք  ամենահավեսը դա կլինի


Ես փակ աչքերով չեմ ուզում... Պիտի նստենք սպասենք (քանի շաբաթ կամ ամիս), թե ով մի բան կգրի, որ շարունակենք, հետո էլ կարող ա չհավանենք էլ էդ սկիզբը...
Ավելի լավ ա՝ ամեն մարդ իր պատմվածքով:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ Չուկը ժամանակ ունի՞ մինչև աշխարհի վերջը մեզ համար մի հրաժեշտի մրցույթ կազմակերպելու  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես փակ աչքերով չեմ ուզում... Պիտի նստենք սպասենք (քանի շաբաթ կամ ամիս), թե ով մի բան կգրի, որ շարունակենք, հետո էլ կարող ա չհավանենք էլ էդ սկիզբը...
> Ավելի լավ ա՝ ամեն մարդ իր պատմվածքով:


Ես մտածում էի՝ ոնց էլ չլնի, մեկնումեկը պատրաստի բան կունենա, անմիջապես կուղարկի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Չուկը ժամանակ ունի՞ մինչև աշխարհի վերջը մեզ համար մի հրաժեշտի մրցույթ կազմակերպելու


Չուկին կբզենք  :Jpit:  Անուկն էլ կօգնի

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես մտածում էի՝ ոնց էլ չլնի, մեկնումեկը պատրաստի բան կունենա, անմիջապես կուղարկի


Իմ մոտ լիքը կիսատ ֆենտեզիներ կան, որ էդպես էլ երևի կիսատ մնան, կարող եմ տեղադրել, եթե դուր եկավ, շարունակվի, եթե ոչ՝ ես հաստատ չեմ նեղանա...  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ մոտ լիքը կիսատ ֆենտեզիներ կան, որ էդպես էլ երևի կիսատ մնան, կարող եմ տեղադրել, եթե դուր եկավ, շարունակվի, եթե ոչ՝ ես հաստատ չեմ նեղանա...


վայ, իսկական փակ աչքերի բան  :Smile:  թող էս անգամ էլ փակ աչքերովն առանց իսկական վերջաբանի լինի: ի՞նչ կլինի որ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Իմ մոտ լիքը կիսատ ֆենտեզիներ կան, որ էդպես էլ երևի կիսատ մնան, կարող եմ տեղադրել, եթե դուր եկավ, շարունակվի, եթե ոչ՝ ես հաստատ չեմ նեղանա...


«Պատմվածք փակ աչքերով» մրցույթի մեջ հեղինակը պիտի գաղտնի լինի ու պիտի ոչ միայն պատմվածքի սկիզբ ունենա, այլ ամբողջ պատմվածքը ուղարկի, մրցույթի կազմակերպիչը կիսի մեջտեղից, առաջին կեսը տեղադրի մրցույթում, որից հետո մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում տարբեր հեղինակներ շարունակեն ամեն մեկն իր ձևով, հետո էդ բոլոր տարբերակները, ներառյալ պատմվածքի իրական հեղինակի շարունակությունը պիտի տեղադրվեն, ու սկսվի քննարկումը, թե որ շարունակությունն էր ավելի լավը և ովքեր են գրողները:

Իսկ քո ասածով, եթե մենակ սկիզբ ունես ու արդեն ասել ես, որ դու ես գրողը, կարող ես մասնակցել «Համատեղ պատմվածք» պրոյեկտներին, որտեղ մեկը սկսում է պատմվածքը, մյուսը շարունակում, երրորդը՝ վերջացնում, էդպես երեքով մի պատմվածք են ստեղծում:

----------


## Alphaone

Հայեր, այս մի հաղորդագրությունը համարենք սպամ, լավ, ես չկարողացա ջնջել  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> վայ, իսկական փակ աչքերի բան  թող էս անգամ էլ փակ աչքերովն առանց իսկական վերջաբանի լինի: ի՞նչ կլինի որ


Բյուր, դա փակ աչքերով չի, եթե գիտենք հեղինակին, դա համատեղ պատմվածք ա:

----------


## Alphaone

Գրածս բոլոր նյութերը չէ, որ ավելացնում է, ինչևէ, օրինակ սա կարելի է շարունակել, շատ վաղուց եմ գրել, հիմա անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում, թե ինչ էի ցանկանում գրել  :Smile: 
Գիշեր էին նրա աչքերն ու վարսերն էլ աստղերով էին ծածկված: Նա գիշերի թագուհին էր ու զուր էր խավար թվում, չէ որ լուսին էր նա ու աստղալույս էր մեղմիկ: Երբ քայլում էր, վարսերին շաղ տված աստղ- ադամանդները մեղմիկ ցոլում էին կամ հուրհրում ճերմակ կրակով, ու ցուցամոլ կաչաղակ-մարդիկ դեպ լույսն էին վազում: Երբ տրտմությունն էր նրա ընկերը, նրա աչքերի գիշերը խավար էր դառնում ու մարդկային չար հոգիներն էին որոնում նրան: Երբ ժպտում էր, նմանվում էր ամպերին հաղթած լուսնի սկավառակի, որ մոլորված թափառականներին ճամփան էր ցույց տալիս: Նա լույս էր խավարում ու խավար լույսի մեջ: Երկու աժդահա եղբայրները գիշեր ու զօր հսկում էին իրենց քույրիկ գիշերին:
	Վաղ առավոտյան աղջիկը իր խորհրդավոր կախարդանքով քուն բերեց եղբայրների աչքերին ու հեռացավ դղյակից: Հեռու-հեռու աշխարհից քամին վայր ընկնող արտասուքի ձայնն էր բերել, անանուն թախիծի բույրը և խնդության սպեղանին սրտում գիշերն այդ աշխարհ էր գնում: Չգիտեր այդ ժամանակ գիշեր աղջիկը, որ իր կորուստը ավելի խորը տառապանք կդառնա եղբայրների համար, քան այն հեռու աշխարհի անծանոթի սրտի տրտմությունն էր: Դեռ շատ բան չգիտեր գիշեր աղջիկը…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> վայ, իսկական փակ աչքերի բան  թող էս անգամ էլ փակ աչքերովն առանց իսկական վերջաբանի լինի: ի՞նչ կլինի որ


Ալֆան էլ հավեսի կընկնի, իր սկասծը կշարունակի, չէ՞  :Smile: 
Ինձ թվում ա փակ աչքերով գրելը ֆենթզիի դեպքում մի քիչ ռիսկային ա:
Ես օրինակ ահագին կարդացել եմ ֆենթզի, բայց նոր վիկին բացել էի, կարդում էի, թե ֆեբնթզին ինչ ա :LOL: 
Երևի որ ողջ սյուժեն թողնվի գրողների հայեցողությանը, համ ավելի հեշտ կլինի, համ էլ ստիպված չենք լինի կոնկրետ գոբլինների ու դրակոնչիկների մասին գրվածը շարունակել՝ դրանով իսկ կրճատելով սյուժեների բազմազանությունը:

Համ էլ Ալֆա ջան, կիսատ թողնել չկա, խելոք կնստես, գրածներիցդ մեկը կշարունակես կամ նորը կգրես  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

*փակ աչքերով* և *համատեղ պատմվածք* ՝ նորեկներին էությունը կբացատրեք, ես փակ աչքերովը համատեղ պատմվածքի հետ էի շփոթել  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

Նորեր դեռ շատ կգրեմ, բայց ուղղակի պիտի փակ աչքերովի էությունը հասկանամ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դա փակ աչքերով չի, եթե գիտենք հեղինակին, դա համատեղ պատմվածք ա:


Համատեղ էլ չի, որովհետև շարունակությունները մեկից ավելի են:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նորեր դեռ շատ կգրեմ, բայց ուղղակի պիտի փակ աչքերովի էությունը հասկանամ


Այվին մի երկու գրառում վերև բացատրել ա:

----------


## Alphaone

Այդ դեպքում եթե որևէ մեկը ամբողջական գործ ունի, թող տեղադրի, ինչ էլ լինի, առնվազն 5-6 շարունակող կունենանք : Ես մի քիչ հունի մեջ կընկնեմ, նոր կհամարձակվեմ փակ աչքերովին պատմվածք ներկայացնել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ալֆան էլ հավեսի կընկնի, իր սկասծը կշարունակի, չէ՞ 
> Ինձ թվում ա փակ աչքերով գրելը ֆենթզիի դեպքում մի քիչ ռիսկային ա:
> Ես օրինակ ահագին կարդացել եմ ֆենթզի, բայց նոր վիկին բացել էի, կարդում էի, թե ֆեբնթզին ինչ ա
> Երևի որ ողջ սյուժեն թողնվի գրողների հայեցողությանը, համ ավելի հեշտ կլինի, համ էլ ստիպված չենք լինի կոնկրետ գոբլինների ու դրակոնչիկների մասին գրվածը շարունակել՝ դրանով իսկ կրճատելով սյուժեների բազմազանությունը:


Իմ գիտելիքներն էլ մենակ վիքիից ու զանազան հոդվածներից են, ֆենթզի շա՜տ քիչ եմ կարդացել:  :Jpit:  Նենց որ ինձ համար ահավոր վախենալու ա տենց մրցույթի մասնակցելը  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> Իմ գիտելիքներն էլ մենակ վիքիից ու զանազան հոդվածներից են, ֆենթզի շա՜տ քիչ եմ կարդացել:  Նենց որ ինձ համար ահավոր վախենալու ա տենց մրցույթի մասնակցելը


Ես երևի ամենաշատը հենց ֆանտաստիկա ու ֆենտեզի եմ կարդացել, բայց էլի վախենալու է ))))) Առաջին անգամ փակ աչքերովի մասնակցել ու ինքս գործ ներկայացնելը դաժան կլինի թե իմ համար, թե շարունակողի, եթե սկիզբը դուր չգա...  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ինձ կներեք` ահագին զբաղված էի գործերով, բայց հասցրեցի ամեն ինչ կարդալ: Եթե դեմ չեք, մյուս մրցույթը կարող է լինի դեկտեմբերի վերջին:

----------

impression (01.12.2012), Malxas (01.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, օրինակ դու մի անգամ անցկացրել էիր մրցույթ՝ «Քաղաք» թեմայով, շատ էլ ակտիվ անցավ, ի դեպ Ռայն էլ էր մասնակցում քննարկումներին: Ռուֆին լավ քլնգել էր, հիշում եմ


Հա, էդ քաղաքի համար ես էլ լավ քլնգվեցի, նույնիսկ ծաղրվեցի, ասացին հենց նույնը՝ իբր շարադրության թեմա ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, էդ քաղաքի համար ես էլ լավ քլնգվեցի, նույնիսկ ծաղրվեցի, ասացին հենց նույնը՝ իբր շարադրության թեմա ա:


Բայց լավ թեմա էր: Շատ էլ որ կարծեմ ոչ ոք պատմվածք չէր ուղարկել  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց լավ թեմա էր: Շատ էլ որ կարծեմ ոչ ոք պատմվածք չէր ուղարկել


Իրականում ինձ թվում ա լայն թեմա էր, շատ բան կարելի էր ուղարկել, էդ մրցույթը կայացել ա, ուղղակի հենց սկզբից, որ փշերով ընդունվեց, շատերը լուրջ չմոտեցան: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ինչ էլ գրես, կարա էդ թեմայի տակ մտնի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

O՜h, Էրի՜կ

էս հավես քննարկումներ եմ բաց թողել: Ֆենթզի՜, Ֆենտզի՜  :Goblin: 

գրողների գործը հեշտացնելու համար կարելի ա սայ-ֆայ, պոստապոկալիպտիկ թեմաներ էլ թույլ տալ, ի՞նչ կասեք

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> O՜h, Էրի՜կ
> 
> էս հավես քննարկումներ եմ բաց թողել: Ֆենթզի՜, Ֆենտզի՜ 
> 
> գրողների գործը հեշտացնելու համար կարելի ա սայ-ֆայ, պոստապոկալիպտիկ թեմաներ էլ թույլ տալ, ի՞նչ կասեք


չէէէէ, տենց էլի ժանրերը կխառնվեն, կաշա կդառնա

----------

Հայկօ (01.12.2012), Ուլուանա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գեա

*Հեթանոս* ջան մրցույթդ վերջն ակումբ մտավ , շնորհավորում եմ, էդ նշանակաում է որակական նոր աստիճանի վրա է կանգնել, դե գիտես, համեմատութունը հայ լանդի հետ եմ անցկացնում: Ափսոս ուշ իմացա, ստեղծագործությունները չեմ կարդացել, մի քիչ քոմենտները կարդացի,զգացվում էր, որ նորեկները հատկապես հայլանդի օդը շնչածները ոնց չէին դիմանում ակումբի քլունգին, պետք է զգուշացրած լիներիր, որ այստեղ ամեն ինչ լուրջ է, ու հայլանդային դափ ու զուռնան , վարդ ու ծաղիկը, սուտի վայ վույերը չեն լինելու... լինելու է վերլուծություն, քննադատություն երբեմն սուր, երբեմն չափն անցնող սուր... բայց օգտակար: Հուսով եմ, ով ինֆարկտ չստացավ , հաջորդ անգամ որակապես նոր ու ավելի լավ բան կտեղադրի:Մի անգամ էլ ընդունիր շնորհավորանքերս :
ՀԳ կներեք, եթե օֆթոփեցի... ուղղակի ուզում էի ասելիքս բաց կոնտեքստով գրել, որովհետև այն ուղղված էր նաև նորեկներին...

----------

Arpine (02.12.2012), Avira (02.12.2012), CactuSoul (02.12.2012), keyboard (01.12.2012), Malxas (01.12.2012), Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), Moonwalker (01.12.2012), Peace (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (02.12.2012), Հայկօ (01.12.2012), Մինա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Հա, մնացել ա յոթ ժամ:





> *Հեթանոս* ջան մրցույթդ վերջն ակումբ մտավ , շնորհավորում եմ, էդ նշանակաում է որակական նոր աստիճանի վրա է կանգնել, դե գիտես, համեմատութունը հայ լանդի հետ եմ անցկացնում: Ափսոս ուշ իմացա, ստեղծագործությունները չեմ կարդացել, մի քիչ քոմենտները կարդացի,զգացվում էր, որ նորեկները հատկապես հայլանդի օդը շնչածները ոնց չէին դիմանում ակումբի քլունգին, պետք է զգուշացրած լիներիր, որ այստեղ ամեն ինչ լուրջ է, ու հայլանդային դափ ու զուռնան , վարդ ու ծաղիկը, սուտի վայ վույերը չեն լինելու... լինելու է վերլուծություն, քննադատություն երբեմն սուր, երբեմն չափն անցնող սուր... բայց օգտակար: Հուսով եմ, ով ինֆարկտ չստացավ , հաջորդ անգամ որակապես նոր ու ավելի լավ բան կտեղադրի:Մի անգամ էլ ընդունիր շնորհավորանքերս :
> ՀԳ կներեք, եթե օֆթոփեցի... ուղղակի ուզում էի ասելիքս բաց կոնտեքստով գրել, որովհետև այն ուղղված էր նաև նորեկներին...


Բարի երեկո: Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում էի մրցույթի քննարկումներին, ու դեմ չեմ վերլուծողական և սուր քննադատությանը:Իմ կարծիքով էստեղ սուր քննադատությունները չեն, որոնց չեն դիմացել հայլանդյան օդ շնչած մասնակիցներն ու ընթերցողները, այլ այն բառերը, որոնցով մեկնաբանվում էին ստեղծագործությունները ու հեղինակները: Ոչ մեկի նեղացնելու և վիրավորելու մտադրություն չունեմ, պարզապես կցանկանայի հետագա մրցույթների քննարկումները, սուր և վերլուծողական, այնպես արտահայտվեն, որ հեղինակները դրանից իրոք օգուտ քաղեն, այլ ոչ թե ոչնչացվեն: Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է իհարկե: Հուսով եմ ինձ ճիշտ կհասկանաք հարգելի ակումբցիներ:

----------

keyboard (02.12.2012), Malxas (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012), Գեա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Բարի երեկո: Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում էի մրցույթի քննարկումներին, ու դեմ չեմ վերլուծողական և սուր քննադատությանը:Իմ կարծիքով էստեղ սուր քննադատությունները չեն, որոնց չեն դիմացել հայլանդյան օդ շնչած մասնակիցներն ու ընթերցողները, այլ այն բառերը, որոնցով մեկնաբանվում էին ստեղծագործությունները ու հեղինակները: Ոչ մեկի նեղացնելու և վիրավորելու մտադրություն չունեմ, պարզապես կցանկանայի հետագա մրցույթների քննարկումները, սուր և վերլուծողական, այնպես արտահայտվեն, որ հեղինակները դրանից իրոք օգուտ քաղեն, այլ ոչ թե ոչնչացվեն: Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է իհարկե: Հուսով եմ ինձ ճիշտ կհասկանաք հարգելի ակումբցիներ:


*Lusntag Lusine ջան ,*հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում, բայց մյուս կողմից,նույնիսկ  հանճարներն են իրենց ժամանակին ամենադաժան,իսկ երբեմն նաև անարդար ձևով քննադատվել:Արդյունքում  ով  այնքան խելացի է գտնվել,որ  դիմացել է, ու կարողանալով ֆիլտրել չարախոսությունը առողջ քննադատությունից, այն օգտագործել է սեփական սխալները տեսնելու ու չկրկնելու համար, նա էլ ջրի երեսին է մնացել, ի վերջո եթե մարդը իրոք գրողի կոչում ունի, ինչ էլ անես, միևնունն է շարունակելու է գրել ու  էդ շարունակության մեջ նաև հղկվելու է: Իսկ ով կոտրվում է , ինչպես դու ես ասում ոչնչանում է, նշանակում է ներքուստ ընդունում  ու համաձայնում է, որ ինքը այն չէ, ինչ պետք է լիներ:Ու դրա համար էլ հենց առաջին քամիներից փշրվում է: Հա, համաձայն եմ սկզբի համար պետք է նաև ուժեղ լինել:Եթե համոզված ես, որ ներսդ առանցք կա, ուրեմն հենվիր նրան,ու մի ճկվիր, ու հաստատ  կգա էն օրը, որ վրադ պոմիդոր շպրտելու փոխարեն ծափահարություններ կլսես.. :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012), keyboard (02.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գեա, փաստորեն ես քեզ կարոտել էի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (02.12.2012), keyboard (02.12.2012), Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա, փաստորեն ես քեզ կարոտել էի


փաստորեն կարոտող էլ ունեմ :Blush:  :

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Հա, մնացել ա յոթ ժամ:





> *Lusntag Lusine ջան ,*հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում, բայց մյուս կողմից,նույնիսկ  հանճարներն են իրենց ժամանակին ամենադաժան,իսկ երբեմն նաև անարդար ձևով քննադատվել:Արդյունքում  ով  այնքան խելացի է գտնվել,որ  դիմացել է, ու կարողանալով ֆիլտրել չարախոսությունը առողջ քննադատությունից, այն օգտագործել է սեփական սխալները տեսնելու ու չկրկնելու համար, նա էլ ջրի երեսին է մնացել, ի վերջո եթե մարդը իրոք գրողի կոչում ունի, ինչ էլ անես, միևնունն է շարունակելու է գրել ու  էդ շարունակության մեջ նաև հղկվելու է: Իսկ ով կոտրվում է , ինչպես դու ես ասում ոչնչանում է, նշանակում է ներքուստ ընդունում  ու համաձայնում է, որ ինքը այն չէ, ինչ պետք է լիներ:Ու դրա համար էլ հենց առաջին քամիներից փշրվում է: Հա, համաձայն եմ սկզբի համար պետք է նաև ուժեղ լինել:Եթե համոզված ես, որ ներսդ առանցք կա, ուրեմն հենվիր նրան,ու մի ճկվիր, ու հաստատ  կգա էն օրը, որ վրադ պոմիդոր շպրտելու փոխարեն ծափահարություններ կլսես..


  Մեր հայոց լեզուն ունի բավականին բառապաշար, որով կարող ենք արտահայտել լավ և վատ տպավորությունները- չնեղացնելով ոչ ոքի: Ասածս սա է… Հասկանում եմ ակումբում բոլորը միմյանց գիտեն, և հումորով են ընդունում ասվածները, բայց եկեք հիշենք որ կան հյուրեր, ու անծանոթ հյուրեր, որոնց նման արտահայտվելու ձևը կարող է վիրավորել:Եկեք հարգենք միմյանց, ու չեմ կարծում որ դրանից ինչ որ մեկը կտուժի:

----------

keyboard (02.12.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Հա, մնացել ա յոթ ժամ:





> *Lusntag Lusine ջան ,*հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում, բայց մյուս կողմից,նույնիսկ  հանճարներն են իրենց ժամանակին ամենադաժան,իսկ երբեմն նաև անարդար ձևով քննադատվել:Արդյունքում  ով  այնքան խելացի է գտնվել,որ  դիմացել է, ու կարողանալով ֆիլտրել չարախոսությունը առողջ քննադատությունից, այն օգտագործել է սեփական սխալները տեսնելու ու չկրկնելու համար, նա էլ ջրի երեսին է մնացել, ի վերջո եթե մարդը իրոք գրողի կոչում ունի, ինչ էլ անես, միևնունն է շարունակելու է գրել ու  էդ շարունակության մեջ նաև հղկվելու է: Իսկ ով կոտրվում է , ինչպես դու ես ասում ոչնչանում է, նշանակում է ներքուստ ընդունում  ու համաձայնում է, որ ինքը այն չէ, ինչ պետք է լիներ:Ու դրա համար էլ հենց առաջին քամիներից փշրվում է: Հա, համաձայն եմ սկզբի համար պետք է նաև ուժեղ լինել:Եթե համոզված ես, որ ներսդ առանցք կա, ուրեմն հենվիր նրան,ու մի ճկվիր, ու հաստատ  կգա էն օրը, որ վրադ պոմիդոր շպրտելու փոխարեն ծափահարություններ կլսես..


  Մեր հայոց լեզուն ունի բավականին բառապաշար, որով կարող ենք արտահայտել լավ և վատ տպավորությունները- չնեղացնելով ոչ ոքի: Ասածս սա է… Հասկանում եմ ակումբում բոլորը միմյանց գիտեն, և հումորով են ընդունում ասվածները, բայց եկեք հիշենք որ կան հյուրեր, ու անծանոթ հյուրեր, որոնց նման արտահայտվելու ձևը կարող է վիրավորել:Եկեք հարգենք միմյանց, ու չեմ կարծում որ դրանից ինչ որ մեկը կտուժի:

----------


## ivy

Հիմա ամեն գրառման մեջ լինելո՞ւ ա էդ, չի մնացել արդեն յոթ ժամ  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012), Դավիթ (02.12.2012), Ուլուանա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Հա, մնացել ա յոթ ժամ:





> Հիմա ամեն գրառման մեջ լինելո՞ւ ա էդ, չի մնացել արդեն յոթ ժամ


Կայքից լավ չեմ կարղանում օգտվել :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

> փաստորեն կարոտող էլ ունեմ :


+ Մալխաս

----------

Գեա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեր հայոց լեզուն ունի բավականին բառապաշար, որով կարող ենք արտահայտել լավ և վատ տպավորությունները- չնեղացնելով ոչ ոքի: Ասածս սա է… Հասկանում եմ ակումբում բոլորը միմյանց գիտեն, և հումորով են ընդունում ասվածները, բայց եկեք հիշենք որ կան հյուրեր, ու անծանոթ հյուրեր, որոնց նման արտահայտվելու ձևը կարող է վիրավորել:Եկեք հարգենք միմյանց, ու չեմ կարծում որ դրանից ինչ որ մեկը կտուժի:


Լուսո ջան… դու հյուր չես այլևս… դու մեր մարդն ես… գիտեմ ում ինկատի ունես… բայց էս "բառապաշարից" անգամ լավ քննադատություններ կարելի ա գտնել… 

անուններ էլ հանգիստ տուր… դու մտածելու ու անհանգստանալու բան չունես…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեր հայոց լեզուն ունի բավականին բառապաշար, որով կարող ենք արտահայտել լավ և վատ տպավորությունները- չնեղացնելով ոչ ոքի: Ասածս սա է… Հասկանում եմ ակումբում բոլորը միմյանց գիտեն, և հումորով են ընդունում ասվածները, բայց եկեք հիշենք որ կան հյուրեր, ու անծանոթ հյուրեր, որոնց նման արտահայտվելու ձևը կարող է վիրավորել:Եկեք հարգենք միմյանց, ու չեմ կարծում որ դրանից ինչ որ մեկը կտուժի:


Եթե պատմվածք կա, որը կատարելագործելու տեղ չունի, փրկել հնարավոր չի, ամենից ազնիվ է հեղինակին ասել այդ մասին միանգամից: Եթե հեղինակ կա, որն իզուր ժամանակ է ծախսում գրելու վրա, բայց իր մեջ դա չկա (ինչպես ես, ասենք, չեմ կարող օպ-արտով զբաղվել), ավելի ազնիվ է ասել, որ նա գրող չի: Շատ ավելի վատ է, երբ գովում են վատ աշխատանքը:

----------

Avira (02.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), Malxas (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012), Գեա (01.12.2012), Դավիթ (02.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե պատմվածք կա, որը կատարելագործելու տեղ չունի, փրկել հնարավոր չի, ամենից ազնիվ է հեղինակին ասել այդ մասին միանգամից: Եթե հեղինակ կա, որն իզուր ժամանակ է ծախսում գրելու վրա, բայց իր մեջ դա չկա (ինչպես ես, ասենք, չեմ կարող *օպ-արտով* զբաղվել), ավելի ազնիվ է ասել, որ նա գրող չի: Շատ ավելի վատ է, երբ գովում են վատ աշխատանքը:


օպ-առթը չգիտեմ, բայց յօբ-արթը քո մոտ լավ ա ստացվում կացին ախպեր

----------


## Rhayader

> օպ-առթը չգիտեմ, բայց յօբ-արթը քո մոտ լավ ա ստացվում կացին ախպեր


Ուզում ես խոսե՞լ այդ մասին  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2012), Աթեիստ (02.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Լուսո ջան… դու հյուր չես այլևս… դու մեր մարդն ես… գիտեմ ում ինկատի ունես… բայց էս "բառապաշարից" անգամ լավ քննադատություններ կարելի ա գտնել… 
> 
> անուններ էլ հանգիստ տուր… դու մտածելու ու անհանգստանալու բան չունես…


ՈՒրախ եմ, որ ինձ ընդունել եք ու արդեն մերոնքից եմ, բայց իրոք տեղեր կար, որ չափից դուրս էր: Եթե լիներ <<Կամեդի կլաբ>> ի շրջանակներում, այլ կերպ կնդունվեր: Լավ մեկնաբանություններ էլ շատ կային, վերլուծողական, որ ինձ էլ էր շատ հետաքրքիր և ոգտակար էին: Մի քանի տեղ որ հանվի մեկնաբանություններում, ընդհանուր վատ չէր, հույսով եմ հաջորդ անգամ այդ մի քանի պահերից չեն լինի քննարկումներում, որ հեղինակները ցանկուտյուն ունենան մասնակցելու մրցույթին:

----------


## Rhayader

> ՈՒրախ եմ, որ ինձ ընդունել եք ու արդեն մերոնքից եմ, բայց իրոք տեղեր կար, որ չափից դուրս էր: Եթե լիներ <<Կամեդի կլաբ>> ի շրջանակներում, այլ կերպ կնդունվեր: Լավ մեկնաբանություններ էլ շատ կային, վերլուծողական, որ ինձ էլ էր շատ հետաքրքիր և ոգտակար էին: Մի քանի տեղ որ հանվի մեկնաբանություններում, ընդհանուր վատ չէր, հույսով եմ հաջորդ անգամ այդ մի քանի պահերից չեն լինի քննարկումներում, որ հեղինակները ցանկուտյուն ունենան մասնակցելու մրցույթին:


Լուսինե, ավելի լավ կլինի՝ ուղղակի ասես, թե որ մեկնաբանության մեջ որ տեղն, էլի, որ մարդիկ գլուխ չջարդեն: Եթե մարդիկ բավականաչափ ազնիվ են եղել պատմվածքների մասին ակնարկներով չխոսել, դու էլ քննադատության մասին ակնարկներով մի խոսիր: Պատկերացրու՝ ես գրեի, որ ընդհանուր լավ էր, բայց որոշ պատմվածքների հեղինակներ եթե կթվորուհի լինեին, ավելի լավ կլիներ:

----------

Avira (02.12.2012), CactuSoul (02.12.2012), impression (02.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012), Հայկօ (02.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (02.12.2012), Ուլուանա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Եթե պատմվածք կա, որը կատարելագործելու տեղ չունի, փրկել հնարավոր չի, ամենից ազնիվ է հեղինակին ասել այդ մասին միանգամից: Եթե հեղինակ կա, որն իզուր ժամանակ է ծախսում գրելու վրա, բայց իր մեջ դա չկա (ինչպես ես, ասենք, չեմ կարող օպ-արտով զբաղվել), ավելի ազնիվ է ասել, որ նա գրող չի: Շատ ավելի վատ է, երբ գովում են վատ աշխատանքը:


Համամիտ եմ, բայց համաձայնեք, որ ասելուն էլ ձև կա, ու կարելի նույն բանն ասել առանց նեղացնելու: Մի դեպք հիշեցի, կարճ ասեմ, ինձ կհասկանաք: <<Հայրս մի ընկեր ուներ, կինը մեր կանգառում մեքենայի տակ էր ընկել մահացել էր: Գնում են տղային ասում են Իգնատ մամատ էսօր ինչ էր հագել, էս-էս  շորերով էր, ասումա- հա, ասում են հենց նոր ընկավ մեքենայի տակ մահացավ: >> Ինձ թվումա հասկացաք ասելիքս:

----------


## ivy

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց համաձայնեք, որ *ասելուն էլ ձև կա*, ու կարելի նույն բանն ասել առանց նեղացնելու: Մի դեպք հիշեցի, կարճ ասեմ, ինձ կհասկանաք: <<Հայրս մի ընկեր ուներ, կինը մեր կանգառում մեքենայի տակ էր ընկել մահացել էր: Գնում են տղային ասում են Իգնատ մամատ էսօր ինչ էր հագել, էս-էս  շորերով էր, ասումա- հա, ասում են հենց նոր ընկավ մեքենայի տակ մահացավ: >> Ինձ թվումա հասկացաք ասելիքս:


Կասե՞ս, թե որոնք են վատ ձևով ասվածները. մենք էլ մեզ կողքից տեսնենք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես մի տեղ գրել եմ, որ կարդալիս մի անգամ հրաշքով խուսափել եմ հոդախախտումից, մի անգամ էլ՝ ժանտախտից. կարող ա՞ դրա մասին ա խոսքը, լրիվ ես ոնց որ խառնում եմ սաղ  :Think: :

----------

Arpine (02.12.2012), CactuSoul (02.12.2012), impression (02.12.2012), Rhayader (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մի տեղ գրել եմ, որ կարդալիս մի անգամ հրաշքով խուսափել եմ հոդախախտումից, մի անգամ էլ՝ ժանտախտից. կարող ա՞ դրա մասին ա խոսքը, լրիվ ես ոնց որ խառնում եմ սաղ :


Ի՞նչը կարդալիս, ընգեր, ստեղծագործությունները՞ թե քննարկումները…

----------


## Rhayader

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց համաձայնեք, որ ասելուն էլ ձև կա, ու կարելի նույն բանն ասել առանց նեղացնելու: Մի դեպք հիշեցի, կարճ ասեմ, ինձ կհասկանաք: <<Հայրս մի ընկեր ուներ, կինը մեր կանգառում մեքենայի տակ էր ընկել մահացել էր: Գնում են տղային ասում են Իգնատ մամատ էսօր ինչ էր հագել, էս-էս  շորերով էր, ասումա- հա, ասում են հենց նոր ընկավ մեքենայի տակ մահացավ: >> Ինձ թվումա հասկացաք ասելիքս:


Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի համար պատմվածքի քննադատությունը մամայի մեռնելու կարգի բան է, ապա կարող եմ իրեն առաջարկել նույն այդ դրամատիզմով գնալ ու հող ուտել, ինչ ասեմ: Սա ընդամենը սիրողական մրցույթ է: Ցանկացած խորհուրդ, ցանկացած քննադատություն կարևոր է: Երբ ես մի բան գրում եմ, կանխատեսում եմ, որ որոշակի մասսա ասելու է՝ մռայլ ու դաժան ապուշություն է, մի ուրիշ մասսա՝ սենտիմենտալ զիբիլ է, մի երրորդ մասսա՝ բան չհասկացա: Ու եթե կանխատեսումս չի իրականանում, ուրեմն լավ չեմ գրել :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես մի տեղ գրել եմ, որ կարդալիս մի անգամ հրաշքով խուսափել եմ հոդախախտումից, մի անգամ էլ՝ ժանտախտից. կարող ա՞ դրա մասին ա խոսքը, *լրիվ ես ոնց որ խառնում եմ սաղ* :


Հայկ լավ էլի, հազիվ էի մոռացել  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Լուսինե* ջան, ես հասկանում եմ վրդովմունքն ու վիրավորվածությունը: 
Հաղթողներից մեկը լինելով՝ իմ պատմվածքն էնքան թուքումուր էր ստացել, որքան կյանքիս մեջ ոչ մի այլ ստեղծագործույթյուն չէր ստացել:
Տես, չեմ ասում՝ ես եմ ստացել էդ թուքումուրը: Պատմվածքս ա ստացել: Անգամ ինձ ամենամոտ մարդիկ Ակումբի չեն իմացել, որ Գետնահարկը իմ գրածն ա: Ու դա լավ միջոց էր ռեալ կարծիք ստանալու համար:
Ու հա, նեղվել եմ, բայց ոչ թե նրանից, որ ինձ վիրավորում են, այլ նրանից, որ *իմ գրածը* չեն հավանել, որ այն էնքան լավը չի եղել ինքան կարող էր լինել: Ինքս ինձնից եմ նեղվել, որ նենց չեմ գրել, որ Մեֆը Գետնահարկն ու Էրիկին նույն հարթության վրա չդնի:
Ես թույնով չեմ լցվի կամ առավել ևս, չեմ կոտրվի քննադատություններից: Որովհետև ես սիրում եմ գրել ու կարող եմ գրել:

Ու պետք չի Ակումբցիների արտահայտչաձևից նեղանալ: Հիմա ստեղ էլ տենց ա: Դուր չեկավ՝ ղժժալու են  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (02.12.2012), CactuSoul (02.12.2012), Chilly (03.12.2012), Chuk (02.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012), Դավիթ (02.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012), Շինարար (02.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման հայհոյանքազերծվել է բարոյականացվել է: Թեմայից դուրս քննարկում/զրույցի 71 գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------

Alphaone (02.12.2012), Mephistopheles (03.12.2012), Moonwalker (02.12.2012), Sagittarius (02.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012), Դավիթ (02.12.2012)

----------


## Noosy

Նախ ներողություն ուշ ներկայանալուս համար: Ինձ թվում է ձեզ չեմ ուրախացնի, որ ասեմ ''Մի կտոր երջանկության'' հեղինակն եմ: Ասեմ, որ մասնակցությունս հաղթանակի համար չէր, քանի որ ես գրող չեմ: Ուղղակի շատ էի ուզում կարծիքներ լսել, որի համար շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ, հատկապես *Rayader*-ին ու *Սելավիին*: Ճիշտն ասած էսքան շատ քննադատությունների չէի սպասում, հատկապես որ ինձ կհամեմատեն Դիանա Գրիգորյանի հետ... Ինչևէ, հատուկ շնորհակալություն եմ ուզում ասեմ *StrangeLittleGirl*-ին իմ գրածը, կներեք արտահայտությանս, բայց ստիպված եմ ասել, "քյառթ" հասարակության համար գլուխգործոց սարքելու համար, նման աղավաղում էլ չէի սպասում.... ու վերջում մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն եմ ասում *Արէաին*, ով միակ մարդն էր, որ գոնե մի քիչ ուրախացրեց ինձ, բայց ճիշտ, ինձ ո՞ւմ հետ էիր խառնել սկզբում: Հա, ի դեպ, ես շարունակելու եմ գրել  :Wink:  հատկապես, որ դու *Արէա* ջան, տրամադրություն չունեցածդ ժամանակ կարդաս:

----------

Chilly (04.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.12.2012), Ամմէ (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նուզի ջան, համարձակությունդ իսկապես գովելի է: Մասնակիցներից շատերն այդպես էլ ռիսկ չարեցին բացահայտվել  :Smile: 
Ապրես որ գրեցիր, բայց էլ տրանսլիտով մի գրի հա՞: Ակումբի օրենսդրությամբ դա արգելվում ա  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (04.12.2012), Mephistopheles (05.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Նախ ներողություն ուշ ներկայանալուս համար: Ինձ թվում է ձեզ չեմ ուրախացնի, որ ասեմ ''Մի կտոր երջանկության'' հեղինակն եմ: Ասեմ, որ մասնակցությունս հաղթանակի համար չէր, քանի որ ես գրող չեմ: Ուղղակի շատ էի ուզում կարծիքներ լսել, որի համար շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ, հատկապես *Rayader*-ին ու *Սելավիին*: Ճիշտն ասած էսքան շատ քննադատությունների չէի սպասում, հատկապես որ ինձ կհամեմատեն Դիանա Գրիգորյանի հետ... Ինչևէ, հատուկ շնորհակալություն եմ ուզում ասեմ *StrangeLittleGirl*-ին իմ գրածը, կներեք արտահայտությանս, բայց ստիպված եմ ասել, "քյառթ" հասարակության համար գլուխգործոց սարքելու համար, նման աղավաղում էլ չէի սպասում.... ու վերջում մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն եմ ասում *Արէաին*, ով միակ մարդն էր, որ գոնե մի քիչ ուրախացրեց ինձ, բայց ճիշտ, ինձ ո՞ւմ հետ էիր խառնել սկզբում: Հա, ի դեպ, ես շարունակելու եմ գրել  հատկապես, որ դու *Արէա* ջան, տրամադրություն չունեցածդ ժամանակ կարդաս:


Ո՞նց չես ուրախացնի  :Smile: 
Ապրես *Noosy* ջան, սկզբում քեզ մի լավ աղջկա հետ էի շփոթել, բայց ընթացքում հասկացա որ ինքը չի  :Smile: 
Դու անպայման շարունակի գրելը, ու չմոռանաս Ակումբում տեղադրել ստեղծագործություններդ: Ես անհամբեր սպասելու եմ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ու հայատառ գրի, լա՞վ:

----------


## Noosy

Վայ մերսի շատ թարգմանելու համար  :Smile:  Բայց ինձ թվում է մենակ քեզ կուղարկեմ  :Think:

----------


## Ամմէ

Հա կեցցե՛ս դու, իրոք որ մեծ ռիսկ էր: Դու դեռ շատ երիտասարդ ես Noosy-ի ջան , կարծում եմ ճիշտ ոճդ կգտնես: Ինձանից էլ չնեղանաս, բարի գալուստ :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

> Վայ մերսի շատ թարգմանելու համար  Բայց ինձ թվում է մենակ քեզ կուղարկեմ


Չէ, ես մենակ իմ համար չեմ ասում, Ակումբի համար էլ եմ ասում: Համ էլ ուզում եմ բոլորը տեսնեն, թե ոնց ես ամեն հաջորդ գործդ ավելի ու ավելի լավ գրում  :Smile: 
Արդեն ահագին քննադատություն լսել ես, անպայման դրանց ուշադրություն դարձրու, ու շարունակի գրել:

----------

CactuSoul (04.12.2012), Ամմէ (04.12.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Noosy, կարելի՞ ա իմանալ՝ քանի տարեկան ես

----------


## Noosy

Բայց ինձ դժվար են հասկանում որովհետև շաաատ ռոմանտիկ եմ  :Blush:

----------

Ամմէ (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012)

----------


## Noosy

19 տ

----------

Sagittarius (04.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց ինձ դժվար են հասկանում որովհետև շաաատ ռոմանտիկ եմ


Ոչինչ, Noosy ջան, կմեծանաս, կմոռանաս  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (04.12.2012), Sagittarius (04.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012), Հայկօ (04.12.2012), Ուլուանա (04.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

Հիմա ես խռով-խռով եմ խաղալու, որ ես բացահայտվեցի, մի ոչ ոք չասաց՝ ապրես, ահագին ռիսկ ես արել, սքանչանում ենք քո համարձակությամբ(ներեցեք չափազանցնելու համար) ու էդպես շարունակ...  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (04.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Բայց ինձ դժվար են հասկանում որովհետև շաաատ ռոմանտիկ եմ


Դրանք էլ հոգու ճիչեր են  :Wink: , ոչինչ տարիքիդ հետ կանցնի:
Գիտես թե՞ մենք էլ բարձը գրկած լաց չենք եղել, բա՞ նասկու թայն էլ չենք հանել: :LOL:  Բայց էդ լավ ա որ Դիաննաի հետ կապ չունես Noosy ջան:  :Smile:

----------


## Noosy

Alphaone իսկ դուք որ պատմվածքի հեղինակն եք

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հիմա ես խռով-խռով եմ խաղալու, որ ես բացահայտվեցի, մի ոչ ոք չասաց՝ ապրես, ահագին ռիսկ ես արել, սքանչանում ենք քո համարձակությամբ(ներեցեք չափազանցնելու համար) ու էդպես շարունակ...


Վայ, Alphaone ջան, պու՜շ, պու՜շ, ուծյու՜՜  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (04.12.2012), Chilly (05.12.2012), Sagittarius (04.12.2012), Ամմէ (04.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

*Noosy*  13-րդ տարբերակի՝ Ատունեի կործանումը, Լիլիթ ջան, շնորհակալություն, արդեն բարձր ձայնով լաց էի լինում, խաղաղվեցի )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

CactuSoul (04.12.2012), kivera (04.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դրանք էլ հոգու ճիչեր են , ոչինչ տարիքիդ հետ կանցնի:
> Գիտես թե՞ մենք էլ բարձը գրկած լաց չենք եղել, բա՞ նասկու թայն էլ չենք հանել:


Ամմէ, դու էլ երևի մի տասը տարի առաջ ես էդ տարիքն անցել, չէ՞  :LOL: ։ Տնաշեն, ընդամենը մի տարով ես մեծ էդ աղջկանից, նենց ես խոսում, կարծես հեռավոր անցյալիդ մասին լինի խոսքը  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (04.12.2012), ivy (04.12.2012), Peace (04.12.2012), Rhayader (05.12.2012), Sagittarius (04.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.12.2012), Հայկօ (04.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ես խռով-խռով եմ խաղալու, որ ես բացահայտվեցի, մի ոչ ոք չասաց՝ ապրես, ահագին ռիսկ ես արել, սքանչանում ենք քո համարձակությամբ(ներեցեք չափազանցնելու համար) ու էդպես շարունակ...


դե լավ, հա, ամենաշատ քլունգը դու չես կերել: իսկ Noosy-ն իրոք մեծ ռիսկ ա արել, որովհետև էջեր շարունակ իրա գործը ոչ թե քննադատում, այլ ծաղրում էինք:

Noosy ջան, մի մտածի, դեռ ջահել ես: ուղղակի մի քիչ շատ կարդա, մի քիչ էլ շատ գրի, ու ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (04.12.2012), Գալաթեա (04.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ, դու էլ երևի մի տասը տարի առաջ ես էդ տարիքն անցել, չէ՞ ։ Տնաշեն, ընդամենը մի տարով ես մեծ էդ աղջկանից, նենց ես խոսում, կարծես հեռավոր անցյալիդ մասին լինի խոսքը ։


 :Blush: դե ես իրանից ամիսներով մեծ եմ , հոկտոմբերին բոլորեցի  20 ամյակս :Blush:

----------

Malxas (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Ռոմանտիկ լինելը հրաշալի բանա Noosy ջան, նրբազգաց հոգուն հասկանալն էլ դժվար գործա, կարծրացումները խանգարում են, ապրես, որ մասնակցում ես նման մրցույթների, հուսով եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում հրաշալի գործեր կկարդանք  :Smile: ...


> Բայց ինձ դժվար են հասկանում որովհետև շաաատ ռոմանտիկ եմ

----------


## Նիկեա

Ատունեի կործանումը պատմվածքը ինձ դուր եկավ:Չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչն էր բայց մի բան ինձ գրավեց:Վստահ եմ որ հեղինակը մի օր լավ գրող կդառնա: :Ok:

----------


## Alphaone

Հեղինակը խորապես շնորհակալ է, ինքն էլ է նման հույսեր փայփայում, բայց էս էլ որերորդ անգամ տակտով հասկացնում են՝ էդ գաղափարն ափսոս չէր, խորտակեցիր նման կատարմամբ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Alphaone, դու փաստորեն Գրական ակումբի Վադուհին ես:  :Smile: 
Քո կենսագրության միջի «կոտրվել-սոսնձվելը» լավ տպավորվել էր. հուսով եմ՝ էլ կոտրվելու պատճառ չես ունենա...

----------


## Alphaone

*ivy* ջան, չեմ հերքում, որ ակումբում մերոնքական եմ, ակումբի շատ ստեղծագործողներ հարազատ մարդիկ են ու ակումբի ի հայտ գալով երկրորդ շնչառություն բացվեց (թեև բլոգս էլ լրիվ անտեսվեց  :Smile:  ), բայց ես պարզապես գրական ակումբի Վարդուհին չեմ, ես գրական աշխարհի Վարդուհին եմ, քանի որ եթե անգամ գրող դուրս չգա, ընթերցող կլինեմ ցմահ  :Smile:  Հա, համ էլ ես էնքան եմ արդեն փշուր-փշուր եղել, որ արդեն ցմահ իմունիտետ ունեմ, էլ չեմ կոտրվում  :LOL:

----------

ivy (05.12.2012), Mephistopheles (05.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 19 տ


Արդեն մեծ աղջիկ ես…

----------


## Rhayader

> Արդեն մեծ աղջիկ ես…


Արխային, Մեֆ, չեն դատի  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արխային, Մեֆ, չեն դատի


ապեր, չգիտեմ, է՜…

----------

Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------

